# تطورات قرار فض اعتصام مؤيدوا مرسى



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار المعزول يرفضون الحلول السلمية

* *8/1/2013   5:22 PM​*​*




*​* 

 قالت مي وهبة، المتحدث الإعلامي لحركة تمرد،  أنه تم إطلاق  مبادرة "ميادين بلا أسلحة" لمراقبة خلو اعتصامات مؤيدي  الرئيس المعزول  مرسي في ميداني رابعة العدوية والنهضة من الأسلحة والتأكد  من سلميتها،  بمشاركة وفد من جامعة الدول العربية، ووفد من النيابة العامة،  ووفد من  الحقوقين للتوجة إلي الميادين لتفتيش هذه الميادين والتأكد من خلوها من  الأسلحة.* *

 وأضافت وهبة فى اتصال هاتفى لفضائية "سي بي سي": أنه حتى  الآن لم يصلنا أى يرد من قبل المعتصمين في ميدان رابعة  أو النهضة على هذه  المبادرة ، وأن هذه الدعوة موجهة للإخوان الذين لن تلوث  أيديهم بدماء  المصريين، وأن جماعة الإخوان ترفض جميع الحلول السلمية.* *
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - أنصار المعزول يرفضون الحلول السلمية 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2013)

*كارثة بالصورة .. تدريبات عسكرية وملابس ضد الرصاص برابعة

​**





واصلت اللجان الشعبية استنفارها أمام المداخل الرئيسية  باعتصام أنصار المعزول بميدان رابعة العدوية وذلك عقب قرار الحكومة المصرية  بتفويض وزارة الداخلية بفض اعتصام رابعة.


وقام عدد من أفراد هذه اللجان بإجراء تدريبات قتالية وتدريبات شبه عسكرية  وسط هتافات"الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد "،بالإضافة إلى  ارتدائهم قمصان واقية للرصاص على صدورهم لمواجهة أى هجوم محتمل ضدهم.


فى السياق ذاتة دعا التحالف الوطنى لدعم الشريعة إلى مليونية مصر ضد  الانقلاب يوم الجمعة القادمة لرفض محاولات السلطة الحاكمة لفض اعتصامهم  السلمى ومطالبتهم بعودة المعزول محمد مرسى .​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pHvPZvvEDUc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2013)

*استعدادا لفض الإعتصام.. الداخلية تلقي بيانا علي معتصمي رابعة و النهضة​**2013-08-01 17:46:37 

​**



​**
تنوي الشرطة المصرية إلقاء بيانات تحذيرية على معتصمي رابعة  العدوية والنهضة، وذلك لإخلاء مسؤوليتها الدولية والقانونية في حالة عدم  انصياع المعتصمين للأوامر وفض الاعتصام. وقال الجهاز الإعلامي لوزارة  الداخلية، مساء اليوم الخميس، تنويها عبر صفحته الرسمية علي موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي " فيس بوك" إن الشرطة المصرية سوف تقوم بإلقاء بيانات لجماعة  الأخوان المسلمين ككل ولمعتصمى رابعة العدوية وميدان النهضة خاصة، لإخلاء  مسئوليتها الدولية والقانونية فى حالة عدم الإنصياع لإرادة الشعب المصرى  وفض الإعتصام. وأضافت الصفحة "سقوم الشرطة المصرية بتلبية نداء الشعب وفض  الإعتصام بكل قوة وحسم، وسوف يكون فض الإعتصام تاريخياَ يدرس للعالم أجمع  وفى وقت قياسى"
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2013)

*العريان للأناضول: مصر كلها ستتحول لاعتصامات حال فض رابعة والنهضة*

  الخميس، 1 أغسطس  2013 - 18:14





                            عصام العريان 
الأناضول


 
حذر عصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، المنبثق  عن  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمصر، اليوم الخميس من أنه فى حال فض قوات  الأمن  لاعتصام مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى بميدانى رابعة العدوية  (شرقى  القاهرة) ونهضة مصر (غربى القاهرة) فإن ميادين مصر كلها ستتحول إلى   اعتصامات.
 
وكانت وزارة الداخلية المصرية قد دعت فى وقت سابق اليوم الخميس مؤيدى مرسى   المعتصمين برابعة العدوية ونهضة مصر إلى "سرعة الانصراف منهما وإخلائهما   حرصا على سلامتهم" مع التعهد الكامل بخروج آمن وحماية كاملة.
 
وقال العريان لمراسل الأناضول فى ميدان رابعة العدوية إن "إنذار وزارة   الداخلية لا يؤدى إلى أى تقدم فى أى مسار لحل الازمة فى مصر"، مشددا على أن   جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "لن تقبل بأى مفاوضات خارج قاعدة عودة الرئيس   (المعزول) مرسى إلى منصبه".
 
وحذر العريان من "رد فعل الشعب المصرى"، مشددا على أن الاعتصامات ستستمر فى سلميتها دون تراجع بأى حال عن ذلك.
 
وقالت وزارة الداخلية فى بيان سابق لها اليوم الخميس "بناء على قرار مجلس   الوزراء البدء فى اتخاذ جميع الإجراءات اللازمة تجاه اعتصام ميدانى رابعة   العدوية والنهضة نظراً لما تمثله تلك الأوضاع من تهديد للأمن القومى المصرى   وترويع غير مقبول للمواطنين وتكليف وزير الداخلية باتخاذ كل ما يلزم فى   إطار أحكام الدستور والقانون بما يحفظ للأمن القومى سلامته وللمواطنين   أمنَهم واستقرارهم، فإن الوزارة تدعو المتواجدين بميدانى رابعة العدوية   والنهضة الاحتكام إلى العقل وتغليب مصلحة الوطن والانصياع للصالح العام   وسرعة الانصراف منهما وإخلائهما حرصاً على سلامة الكافة".
 
ويعتصم مؤيدو مرسى فى رابعة العدوية منذ 35 يوما للمطالبة بعودته إلى   منصبه، الذى عُزل منه فى الثالث من يوليو الماضى، فيما يعتصم آخرون فى   ميدان نهضة مصر منذ 30 يوما.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط حداد يصنع دروعًا لاستخدامها فى مواجهة الشرطة بـ"النهضة" و"رابعة"

  الخميس، 1 أغسطس  2013 - 17:53* *





                            صورة ارشيفية* * 
كتب إبراهيم أحمد* *


* * 
تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن الجيزة من ضبط صاحب ورشة  حدادة  وآخرين، لقيامهم بتصنيع دروع معدنية يستخدمها معتصمو ميدانى النهضة  ورابعة  العدوية فى مواجهة الأجهزة الأمنية، فتم اتخاذ الإجراءات  القانونية  تجاههم، وإحالتهم للنيابة لتولى التحقيق.

وأكدت تحريات ومعلومات قسم شرطة ثانٍ أكتوبر قيام "محمود.س.ر" (22 سنة)   صاحب ورشة حدادة بدائرة القسم، بتصنيع دروع واقية تشبه دروع الشرطة لمعتصمى   ميدان النهضة ورابعة العدوية لاستخدامها فى التصدى لقوات الشرطة.

على الفور تم تقنين الإجراءات، وقامت الأجهزة الأمنية باستهداف الورشة   المشار إليها، وتمكنت من ضبط مالكها، وبمواجهته أقر بقيام كل من "محسن ع.ع"   (21 سنة)، ومقيم دائرة القسم وشقيقه "عبدالتواب ع.ع" (23 سنة)، ومقيم   دائرة القسم، مالكى محل للتجارة والتوريدات المعدنية بدائرة القسم بالاتفاق   معه على تصنيع (200) درع مقابل مبلغ مالى، وأنه قام بتصنيعها وتسلميها   لهم.

وباستدعاء سالفى الذكر قررا قيام شخص يدعى "حاتم" ولا يعلمان باقى بياناته،   مالك شركة شتلات ونباتات بدائرة القسم بالاتفاق معهما على شراء ألواح صاج   من المحل عملهما، وتصنيعها كدروع لتوزيعها على المعتصمين بميدان النهضة   ورابعة العدوية، فقاما بتقطيع الألواح بمقاس 65×45 سم، واتفقا مع المدعو   "محمود. س. ر" على تصنيعها بمحل عمله مقابل مبلغ مالى، فتم اتخاذ الإجراءات   القانونية اللازمة حيال الواقعة، وتكثف الأجهزة الأمنية جهودها لضبط   المتهم الهارب والألواح المصنعة.*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2013)

يُثبت لفتره


----------



## Koptisch (1 أغسطس 2013)

*طالبت منصة اعتصام رابعة العدوية مساء اليوم الخميس، وللمرة الثانية، بتشكيل مجلس حرب. وقال المسئول عن المنصة إنه لا سلمية بعد اليوم، وبعد قتل المتظاهرين أمام النصب التذكارى.*

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=1187363


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 أغسطس 2013)

يجب سرعة فض اعتصام رابعة فورا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2013)

*لميس الحديدي      ‏@Lamees_Alhadidi         الآن * *أنباء تقول أنه سوف يتم توثيق فض الاعتصام ف #رابعة العدوية بكاميرات خاصة بالشرطة وايضا بكاميرات قنوات فضائية حتى يرى الجميع كيفيه فض الاعتصام*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2013)

*عمرو أديب      ‏@AmrAdibOfficial         الآن * *في احتمالية ان  فض الاعتصام يكون بخراطيم المياه ع البركة في ناس كتير محتاجة تاخد دش ومش  لاقية فرصة كويسة ... ماتنسوش الشامبو والليفه هههههه*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يجلبون العديد من أجولة الأسمنت إلى "رابعة"*

*  الخميس، 1 أغسطس  2013 - 21:23*
*





                             صورة ارشيفية* 
*كتب محمد المندراوى*
*

* 
*جلب أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، مساء اليوم الخميس، مئات الكيلوات من الأسمنت إلى اعتصام إشارة رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر.

وتم تحميل ‏"الشكاير" من سيارات نقل إلى داخل الاعتصام، كما ترددت أنباء عن  بناء جدار أسمنتى للتصدى لفض الاعتصام من قبل قوات الشرطة.*
*اليوم السابع
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان لرويترز: مستعدون لفداء الشرعية بأولادنا وزوجاتنا

  الخميس، 1 أغسطس  2013 - 21:52* *





                            أطفال برابعة* * 
 (رويترز) * *


* * 
يقوم محمد صقر بدور كبير الحراس وهويقف بجوار حاجز من الطوب   وأكياس الرمل على حافة مخيم احتجاجى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى القاهرة   ويستعد لمقاومة محاولة اقتحام تهدد بها قوات الأمن.

وقالت الحكومة  المدعومة من الجيش أنها ستضع حدا لاعتصامين لأنصار الإخوان  قريبا وعرضت  اليوم الخميس توفير خروج آمن لمن يشاركون فى الاعتصام بصورة  سلمية إذا  أرادوا المغادرة طواعية.

لكن المخاوف من مواجهة دامية بين المحتجين  وقوات الأمن تجتاح مخيم اعتصام  رابعة العدوية الذى امتد حول مسجد فى شمال  شرق القاهرة بعدما عزل الجيش  الرئيس الاسلامى محمد مرسى يوم الثالث من  يوليو تموز عقب خروج الملايين  إلى الشوارع للاحتجاج على سياساته.

وتعهد أنصار الإخوان بالبقاء حتى إعادة تنصيب مرسى المحتجز حاليا.

وقال  صقر بينما كان يقف بجوار كومة من الحجارة التى جرى جمعها لإلقائها  على من  يحاول فض الاعتصام "نحن مستعدون. مستعدون للموت من أجل الشرعية.  الهجوم قد  يحدث فى أى لحظة".

ووضعت على الأرض أيضا عصى طويلة ودروع معدنية مرتجلة للتصدى للهجوم.

وتم نقل النساء والأطفال باتجاه وسط المخيم لحمايتهم.

لكن صقر قال: "مستعدون بصدورنا.. بأولادنا.. بزوجاتنا. أولادنا فداء للشرعية".

والمواجهة تلوح فى الأفق بعد مرور ما يقرب من شهر على إطاحة الجيش بمرسى أول رئيس منتخب إثر المظاهرات حاشدة ضده.

وتتهم  الحكومة المؤقتة أنصار مرسى بتسليح أنفسهم والتحريض على العنف.  وقالت أمس  الأربعاء إنها ستنهى الاعتصامين لأنهما يشكلان تهديدا للأمن  القومى.

وملأ  أنصار الإخوان المسلمون عشرات الدلاء بالرمل ووضعوها على امتداد  الطرق وفى  المساحات بين الخيام استعدادا لإبطال مفعول قنابل الغاز المسيل  للدموع.

وداخل  المخيم قام المحتجون بتخزين الخل والصودا للتعامل مع آثار الغاز.  وقال شخص  يدعى عبد الناصر موافى إن المحتجين مدربون على الإسعافات الأولية  لكنه أقر  بأن قوات الأمن أفضل تسليحا.

قال موافى: "عندنا الحاجات البديهية  (الأساسية) إللى نقدر نمسكها. خطتنا  إزاى (كيف) أتلافى الأضرار الناتجة عن  هجومهم إللى غالبا سيبقى فيها خسائر  مننا".

وكان المخيم قبل أيام  قليلة يمتلئ بالباعة الجائلين لكن جرى تنظيمه لتيسير  وصول سيارات الإسعاف  رغم أن كشكا على جانب طريق مازال يبيع قمصانا مكتوب  عليها عبارة "مشروع  شهيد".

وتحتمى نسوة داخل مسجد رابعة فى حين ينام أطفالهن على سجاجيد الصلاة.

وقالت  نورا الراعى: "إحنا جايين عشان نرجع حقنا تانى. جايين عشان الشرعية.  جايين  عشان الدكتور مرسى. كل أهلى هنا. أختى وأولاد أختى مش خايفين.  والأطفال  فاهمين إن الموضوع تضحية. 

لكن آلاء (13 عاما) بدت أقل يقينا. فقد افترشت الأرض إلى جانب أمها وكررت ما يقوله المحتجون من أنهم من أجل الشرعية.



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2013)

*الميليشيات الإفريقية المسلحة من السودان والصومال ونيجيريا تنتشر بمحيط رابعة

*​*8/1/2013 8:41 PM​**



​**

أكد شهود عيان أنه انتشرت قبل قليل، بمحيط اعتصام أنصار الرئيس المعزول  محمد مرسي بمنطقة "رابعة العدوية،" عناصر تكفيرية تتبع التيار المتشدد،  بدول السودان ونيجيريا والصومال ووسط أفريقيا.

وشاركت العناصر الأفريقية، في تأمين الميدان، وبناء الحواجز الأسمنتية،  بينما شوهدت بعض تلك العناصر وهى مدججة بالسلاح، وانتشرت على مداخل ومخارج  محيط الاعتصام.

على الجانب الآخر تعاملت قوات تأمين الميدان من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد  مرسي، معهم بشكل طبيعى، مما يبرهن على معرفتهم المسبقة بقدوم تلك العناصر.

جاء هذا في الوقت التي أعلنت فيه وزارة الداخلية عن نيتها فض الاعتصام في  منطقتى "رابعة العدوية والنهضة" بالقوة خلال الساعات المقبلة.


شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - الميليشيات الإفريقية المسلحة من السودان والصومال ونيجيريا تنتشر بمحيط رابعة​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2013)

*علاء صادق على تويتر و أعداد المسيحيين في رابعة والنهضة تتزايد​**2013-08-01 21
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




53 

​**



​**أعداد  الأشقاء المسيحيين في رابعة والنهضة تتزايد اغلبهم لا يكشف عن دينه بل  ويشارك بالتكبير مع الجميع الكنيسة مثل الأزهر لم تعد قبلة الوطنيين​
تويتر
يمكن بيتكلم عن مسيحيين من كوالا لامبور
​*


----------



## Koptisch (1 أغسطس 2013)

الداخلية تناشد مؤيدى مرسى بفض اعتصام "رابعة" عبر مكبرات الصوت

اليوم 7


----------



## Koptisch (1 أغسطس 2013)

ناشدت قوات الشرطة المحاصرة لاعتصام رابعة العدوية، مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول، محمد مرسى، ‏قائلة عبر مكبّرات الصوت: "ارحل تسلم.. من ذهب إلى بيته فهو آمن".

فيما واصل معتصمو رابعة العدوية استكمال صلاة التراويح برغم من نداءات الداخلية المتكررة.

اليوم 7


----------



## Koptisch (1 أغسطس 2013)

مؤيدو مرسى يحاصرون المحكمة الدستورية للمطالبة بعودته للحكم


----------



## Koptisch (1 أغسطس 2013)

خالد الأزهرى برابعة: النصر تأخر لأن الله يختبر مدى تحملنا.. ابشروا


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 أغسطس 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *علاء صادق على تويتر و أعداد المسيحيين في رابعة والنهضة تتزايد​**2013-08-01 21
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 *ياحبيبى يابابا   .فى ملوخية  اغرفلك​*


----------



## grges monir (1 أغسطس 2013)

شكلة بيان الداخلية سخن بتوع رابعة  وشكلة كان بيان جس نبض


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*مرشد الإخوان يدعو كل ضابط وجندي إلى عدم إطاعة الأوامر...!!
2013-08-02 11:13:21 








**مرشد الإخوان"يدعو كل ضابط وجندي إلى "عدم إطاعة الأوامر إذا جاءته بقتل المعتصمين والمتظاهرين"


**دعا الدكتور محمد  بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمون، عموم المصريين للاستمرار في  نضالهم من أجل الحرية وعودة الشرعية، كما دعا كل ضابط وجندي ألا يطيع  الأوامر إذا جاءته بقتل المعتصمين والمتظاهرين فهم إخوانه وأخواته وآباؤه  وأمهاته وأبناؤه وبناته. وذلك نصا بحسب الرسالة الأسبوعية للمرشد.

**علي غير عادة بديع  توجيه رسالته إلى أعضاء الجماعة الخميس من كل أسبوع فقد جاءت رسالته في  الساعات الأولي من فجر اليوم الجمعة، وذلك عقب محاصرة قوات من الشرطة  اعتصام رابعة العدوية استعدادا لفضه.

**استشهد بديع، في  رسالته الأسبوعية بقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية  الخالق" قائلا: "دوره أن يحميهم من كل مجرم وخارج عن الدستور والقانون  مهما علت رتبته، فضلا عن حمايتهم من العدو الخارجي، كما أن السلاح الذي في  يده والطلقات التي تقتل الناس كلها من مال هؤلاء المسالمين العزل ومن عرقهم  فيحرم توجيهها إليهم" حسب نص الرسالة.

**وشدد المرشد العام  لجماعة الإخوان المسلمون في نهاية رسالته علي أن حركة الشعب المصري ستظل  سلمية و"لو استخدم الانقلابيون الأسلحة الثقيلة ضدهم، فسلميتنا أقوى من كل  أسلحتهم وهى مستمرة بإذن الله حتى يحقق الشعب أهداف ثورته المباركة في 25  يناير 2011م".

**حسب تعبير بديع في رسالته. 


**مصدر بوابة الاهرام *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*المتحدث العسكري: "فزّاعة" داخل #رابعة العدوية تقول إنه سيتم اعتقالهم بغرض إبقائهم في الاعتصام

المتحدث العسكري:هناك معلومات مؤكدة بوجود أسلحة في اعتصام مؤيدي الرئيس السابق وجاري التحقق من وجود صواريخ

الوطن
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*محمد حسان: النظام الحاكم يريد الخوض في الدماء بدعوى الحفاظ على الأمن القومي

تعزيزات أمنية حول مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى استعداداً لمسيرة أنصار مرسى
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*حال ثبوت وجود أسلحة به..*

*خطيب التحرير يطالب بفض اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة بالقوة*

*  الجمعة، 2 أغسطس  2013 - 13:30*

*





                             صورة أرشيفية* 
*كتب إسلام سعيد*
*

* 
*قال جمعة محمد على، عضو حركة أزهريون مع الدولة المدنية، إن جماعة  الإخوان استولت على الحكم لمدة عام "شراً" وكان بيدهم جميع السلطات  التشريعية والتنفيذية ولم يخدموا الشريعة الإسلامية،  بل على العكس أعطى  الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى الخمارات والملاهى الليلية ترخيص العمل لمدة ثلاث  سنوات، على عكس عهد الرئيس الأسبق حسنى مبارك والذى كان يعطى الترخيص لمدة  عام واحد فقط".

وأضاف خلال الخطبة التى ألقاها من أعلى منصة ميدان التحرير " كل من دعا  لقتل الأبرياء ولو بكلمة فهو آثم؛ ومعتصمو رابعة والنهضة يستحلون باسم  الدين -الذى هو براء منهم ومن أفعالهم- دماء المصريين".* *

ودعا خطيب التحرير القوات المسلحة بمشاركة الشرطة بتفتيش اعتصامات رابعة  والنهضة والتحرير وجميع الميادين الأخرى لنزع الأسلحة منها ومعاقبة أى  معتصم يرفض التفتيش، وفض ذلك الاعتصام فى حال ثبوت وجود أسلحة به عن طريق  استخدام القوة .* 

* اليوم السابع
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أغسطس 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> **عادة بديع  توجيه رسالته إلى أعضاء الجماعة الخميس من كل أسبوع *


*أشمعنى الخميس يعنى ؟؟:closedeye
لشحن " همم الرجال " وألا مش واثق فى رجالته يرفعوا راسه
:99:
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*بكري: البث المباشر لفض اعتصامي "رابعة والنهضة" لهذا السبب

*​*




                                              الكاتب الصحفي مصطفي بكري                 

* *             كتبت سارة يسن         *​ *          أكد الكاتب الصحفي مصطفى بكري أن "طلب الداخلية بالبث المباشر للحظة فض اعتصامي  رابعة العدوية  والنهضة على القنوات التليفزيونية، دليل على الشفافية وأن  الأمن لا يخطط  ولا يريد ارتكاب جرائم في حق المعتصمين"، مشيرا إلى أننا  "نعيش في عصر حرية  الإعلام ومتابعة الحدث".

وأضاف بكري، في تصريحات خاصة لـ"صدى البلد"، أن "الغرض من ذلك هو الرد على  أية ادعاءات كاذبة سيرددها الإخوان  بشأن  فض الاعتصام بشكل غير قانوني،  وتسجيل جرائمهم حال ارتكابهم لما  هددوا به من تفجير أنابيب الغاز وسط سكان  رابعة أو إطلاق الصواريخ على ضباط  الأمن المنوط بهم فض الاعتصام".* *

وأوضح أنه "حال انتهاء عملية الفض  بإسالة المزيد من الدماء فإن المسئول  عنها سيكون من قرروا الوقوف في مواجهة  الدولة والشعب"، مؤكدا أنه "لا  يستبعد قيام الإخوان بكل ما هو مخالف للضمير ليسقط المزيد من القتلى  والضحايا لإشعال النار في البلاد".* *

ولفت بكري إلى أن "رد فعل الإخوان على فض * *اعتصامي رابعة والنهضة، لن يختلف كثيرا عما يرتكبونه الآن بالفعل من أعمال إرهابية".

 وكانت وزارة الداخلية طالبت بتصوير فض اعتصام رابعة العدوية  فى بث مباشر  على القنوات الفضائية والتلفزيون المصرى الرسمى، حيث سيتم  تخصيص طائرات   لتصوير فض اعتصام رابعة العدوية على الهواء مباشرة وستحضر  النيابة العامة  تنفيذ فض الاعتصام.* *

 وقد أفادت وزارة الداخلية بأنه  سيتم تصوير فض اعتصام رابعة بالطائرات  والسماح لوكلات الأنباء  بالمتابعة  والتغطية الشاملة، مؤكدة أن هدف  الوزارة ليس الدفاع عن موقفها أمام الرأى  العام ولكن لتوثيق مباشر لفض  الاعتصام على الهواء لأنه سيكون تاريخيا  وحضاريا وفى وقت قياسى.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*حجازى يهزي من رابعة: عودة مرسى أصبحت محتمة ولا جدال فيها

*​*




                                             الدكتور صفوت حجازى القيادى بجماعة الاخوان المسلمين                 


* *          طالب الدكتور صفوت حجازى، القيادى  بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إحدى  المتظاهرات بعدم رفع علم مصر أيام الملكية،  وطالب المتظاهرين برفع صور  للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى وأعلام مصر.

وأكد حجازى، خلال كلمته من على منصة رابعة العدوية، أن "عودة الدكتور محمد * *مرسى أصبحت محتمة ولا جدل فيها"، وردد هتافات ضد الجيش. *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*انضمام مسيرة تحمل "رايات الجهاد" إلى أنصار مرسي في ميدان الجيزة

*​ *




صورة أرشيفية            *​ *انضمت مسيرة قادمة من منطقة الطالبية تضم العشرات من تنظيم  الإخوان إلى مسيرة ميدان  الجيزة، التي من المقرر أن تتوجه لميدان النهضة  أمام جامعة القاهرة، ورفع  المتظاهرون رايات الجهاد والأعلام السوداء  المكتوب عليها "لا إله إلا  الله". *​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أغسطس 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *محمد حسان: النظام الحاكم يريد الخوض في الدماء بدعوى الحفاظ على الأمن القومي*



 الرجل  يندفع  بشده  الي  صفوف  المخرفين​


----------



## لص القلوب (2 أغسطس 2013)

انتم يافراعنة مايسير معكم 
الا الحجاج ​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أغسطس 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ​
> *وأكد حجازى، خلال كلمته من على منصة رابعة العدوية، أن "عودة الدكتور محمد * *مرسى أصبحت محتمة ولا جدل فيها"، وردد هتافات ضد الجيش. *​


 
الرجل يهذي  منذ  فبرابر  2011  وحتي  الآن
ربنا  يرحمه

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أغسطس 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> انتم يافراعنة مايسير معكم
> الا الحجاج ​


*مين الحجاج دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*تركيا تنتقد تصريحات «كيري» عن الجيش المصري وعزل مرسي*

* نشر فى : الجمعة 2 أغسطس 2013 - 2:17 م | آخر تحديث : الجمعة 2 أغسطس 2013 - 2:17 م *
*





جون كيري، وزير الخارجية الأمريكية*
*أماني أبو النجا 

* *انتقدت تركيا  تصريحات جون كيري، وزير الخارجية الأمريكية، التي أيد فيها الجيش المصري،  بحسب ما بثته قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر، اليوم الجمعة.*
*ونقلت القناة عن بكر بوزضاغ نائب رئيس الوزراء التركي رده على كيري  قائلا: "الانقلابات لا تأتي بديمقراطية، ولكنها تهدم طريق الديمقراطية".*
*يذكر أن جون كيري قد صرح أن الجيش المصري كان "يستعيد الديمقراطية"  عندما أطاح بالرئيس محمد مرسي الشهر الماضي، وأن عزل الرئيس جاء استجابة  لمطلب "الملايين والملايين من الناس"، على حد قول كيري.*
*الشروق
*


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أغسطس 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> انتم يافراعنة مايسير معكم ​
> الا الحجاج ​


وضح  شو  المقصود  بتلك  العباره ؟​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أغسطس 2013)

*قوات الجيش تغلق الشوارع المؤدية لنادى الحرس الجمهورى

*​ *




​ **
أغلقت قوات الجيش الشوارع المؤدية إلى نادى الحرس الجمهورى، بقوات من الحرس  والشرطة وذلك بشارعى الطيران ويوسف عباس المؤدين إلى نادى الحرس الجمهورى،  بعد إعلان مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى التظاهر اليوم أمام الحرس  الجمهورى للتنديد بأحداث الحرس التى تمت منذ عدة أسابيع، فيما شهد شارع  صلاح سالم حالة من السيولة المرورية.*
* اليوم السابع*​


----------



## Koptisch (2 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان تتحدى الداخلية وتعلن عن اعتصامين بالألف مسكن ومصطفى محمود*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أغسطس 2013)

*اعتقد ان النهاردة اخر يوم وقبل العيد كله هيكون خلص  

مرسى سقط بلا رجعة والاخوان مش هيشوفوا الحكم تانى ولو بعد 50 سنة ولو شاركوا فى الحياة السياسية هتكون مشاركة صورية وبموافقة امنية زى زمان وبعدد محدد 

كل اللى بيحصل دلوقتى مش علشان مرسى  هما عارفين كويس ان امره انتهى كل اللى بحصل دلوقتى رهان على حاجة واحدة انهم يحصلوا على اكبر مكاسب سياسية واهمها بالنسبالهم وعد بعدم حل الحزب واستمرار ممارسة السياسة

المؤامرة كانت كبيرة جدا وضخمة واكبر دول العالم خططت بدقة لاسقاط مصر فى قبضة الاسلاميين ونجحوا 

وفى 30 يونيو نجحت المخابرات المصرية فى تدمير كل احلامهم 

اعتقد ان مش هيبقى فى ديمقراطية تانية بالمعنى الواضح صحيح هيكون فى انتخابات وصناديق ونتائج لكن الادارة السياسية هتكون متحكمة فى توزيع الادوار زى زمان ومش هيسيبوا مصر تانى يلعب بيه شوية مرتزقة 

دى وجهه نظرى 

الاعتصامات دا شئ فاشل لسبب واحد ان محدش فى القطر المصرى حاسس باى تغيير كل القاهرة والجيزة والمحافظات ماشية حياتهم عادى واللى بيعانوا بس سكان مناطق الاعتصام وهما ملهمش قوة ولا عين يقدروا يعملوا عصيان مدنى لان الشعب حاليا كله ضدهم 

الاعتصام هيتفض بالتدريج مش بالعنف والدولة مش عايزة تظهر بموقف سلبى قدام العالم ومحددين ومعينين كل حاجة بدقة وعارفين ايه اللى هيحصل من دلوقتى لغاية تسليم السلطة 

احنا مش بنتعامل مع اكياس جوافة احنا بنتعامل مع وزير دفاع قلب العالم وكان مدير مخابرات حربية ومخابرات عامة قوية جدا مش شوية بقالين هيعرفوا يخططوا قدامهم واكاد اجزم ان وسط الاعتصام فى عناصر منهم وعارفين كل كبيرة وصغيرة جوا الاعتصام وعارفين اللحظة المناسبة 

سيبوا الناس تخلص براحتهم احنا انتصرنا على كل الخطط القذرة الاخوانجية ومصر رجعت زى ما كانت 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أغسطس 2013)

* البلدوزرات تستعد لفض اعتصام رابعه وقناصة للتعامل مع المسلحين *

​ 
*
طالبت منصة  اعتصام رابعة العدوية مساء اليوم الخميس، وللمرة الثانية، بتشكيل مجلس حرب.  وقال المسئول عن المنصة إنه لا سلمية بعد اليوم، وبعد قتل المتظاهرين أمام  النصب التذكارى.

بينما كثفت قوات الأمن من تواجدها بمحيط ميدان  رابعة العدوية ومدينة نصر وبالقرب من نادي السكة الحديد، واصطفت على جوانب  الشوارع المؤدية لمحيط الاعتصام بمدرعات الأمن المركزي لتسهيل عملية حركة  مرور السيارات، حيث التزمت ما يقرب من 35 سيارة أمن مركزي، من ناقلات  الجنود جوانب شارع الطيران من ناحية رابعة،

بالإضافة إلى 3 مدرعات  بشارع النصر، فيما تواجدت 15 سيارة أمن مركزي أخرى بمحيط النصب التذكاري،  و10 تشكيلات أمنية بالقرب من النادي، و10 سيارات أمن مركزي خلف عمارات  الميدان، فيما استمر إغلاق جميع الشوارع المؤدية للاعتصام من قبل مؤيدي  الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي بالحواجز الخرسانية والحديدية. 




وكشف  مصدر أمني عن خطوات وزارة الداخلية لفض الاعتصام، حيث تبدأ بمحاولة  التفاوض للإخلاء الطوعي، ثم الإنذار (حال فشل التفاوض) لتنتهي بالقناصة  للتعامل مع المسلحين.

وتم رصد تواجد عدد من سيارات المياه التابعة  للأمن المركزي تحسبا لاستخدامها لفض الاعتصام، وعدد من البلدوزرات  لاستخدامها في إزالة الحواجز الخرسانية المتواجدة بمحيط الاعتصام، التي تم  بناؤها بعد اقتلاع أرضيات الأرصفة، وسط تواجد العشرات من التشكيلات الأمنية  من مختلف الرتب، وسيارتى حماية مدنية (مطافئ) و٤ سيارات إسعاف وعدد من  الأوناش التابعة لجهاز شرطة المرافق العامة بالقاهرة.

من جانبها  تراجعت قوات الأمن بعيدا بمسافة كافية عن مداخل ومخارج ميدان رابعة، حيث  تواجدت «اللجان الشعبية» التى نصبت المتاريس، وذلك لعدم الاحتكاك بهم لحين  صدور الأوامر بفض الاعتصام، وقامت بعمل دوريات مستمرة بالشوارع المؤدية له.

وقال  مصدر أمنى أثناء تواجده بمحيط نادى السكة لـ«المصرى اليوم» إن قيادات  جماعة الإخوان دفعت بعدد من فرقها المسلحة لتدعيم الصفوف الأمامية وذلك  للتصدى، فى حالة هجوم القوات لفض الاعتصام، مشيرا إلى أنهم حصلوا على صور  بالخيام والأعداد المتواجدة بمحيط الاعتصام ومدى انتشارها بالشوارع المؤدية  للاعتصام، وأن وزارة الداخلية قررت أنه إذا لم تتم الاستجابة لفض الاعتصام  بطريقة سلمية، فسوف تعطيهم إنذارا بفضه خلال 48 ساعة، وسيتم إنذار القنوات  التى تنقل فعاليات الاعتصام بوقف نقلها على الهواء.

وأضاف المصدر:  بعد ذلك سيتم استخدام الغازات المسيلة للدموع لإخراج أنصار المعزول من محيط  رابعة، مشيرا إلى أن فرق القناصة سوف تعتلى أسطح البنايات للتعامل مع  العناصر المُسلحة داخل الاعتصام.

وتابع المصدر: لن يتم تنفيذ الهجوم  إلا بعد التفاوض على فض الاعتصام بشكل سلمى، آملين أن ينتهى بصورة سلمية  دون سقوط خسائر بشرية. وشدد على أن استمرار تواجد عدد من الفرق التابعة  للقوات المسلحة، هو لحماية المنشآت التابعة لها، والمتواجدة بمحيط  الاعتصام، مشيرا إلى أنه سوف يتم فض اعتصام رابعة العدوية ثم اعتصام ميدان  النهضة أمام جامعة القاهرة. *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*«الإخوان» تنتقد تصريحات «كيري» بشأن عزل مرسي



نشر فى :
الجمعة 2 أغسطس 2013 - 4:16 م
|
آخر تحديث :
الجمعة 2 أغسطس 2013 - 4:16 م
وزير الخارجية الأمريكي جون كيري

القاهرة – رويترز

انتقدت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وزير الخارجية الأمريكي جون كيري بسبب  تصريحاته التي قال فيها: إن الجيش المصري كان "يستعيد الديمقراطية"، عندما  عزل الرئيس محمد مرسي الشهر الماضي.

وقال محمد علي بشر، القيادي بجماعة الإخوان، في تصريحات اليوم الجمعة: "نرفض هذه التصريحات رفضًا قاطعًا وقد خاب أملنا فيها".

وأضاف: "الولايات المتحدة دولة تتحدث عن الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان، وتقول شيئًا كهذا، أتعشم أن يراجعوا مواقفهم ويصححوها".

وكان كيري، قال أمس الخميس، في أقوى تصريحات حتى الآن مؤيدة للقيادات  الجديدة: إن الجيش المصري كان "يستعيد الديمقراطية" عندما عزل مرسي الشهر  الماضي.

وتابع كيري لتليفزيون «جيو» الباكستاني خلال زيارة لباكستان: "طلب الملايين  من الجيش أن يتدخل.. كلهم كانوا يخشون الانزلاق إلى الفوضى والعنف"،  مضيفًا: "الجيش لم يستولِ على السلطة وفقًا لأفضل تقييم لنا حتى الآن".



الشروق*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*فوت حجازى: الفرج أصبح قريبا جدا والرئيس مرسي سيرجع إلى القصر الليلة

الجمعة, 02/08/2013 - 1:58م 
كتب: 
ايمان سعيد









أكد صفوت حجازي القيادي بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين من على منصة ميدان رابعة  العدوية: "إن الفرج أصبح قريبا جدا، والرئيس مرسي سيرجع إلى القصر الليلة".
وردد حجازي هتافات: "عيش حرية شريعة إسلامية - سيسي يا سيسي.. مرسي هو  رئيسي، وطالب حجازي المعتصمين بعدم رفع أي أعلام سوى أعلام مصر وصورة  الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي.






الموجز*


----------



## Koptisch (2 أغسطس 2013)

*التلفزيون المصرى: الداخلية تستبعد فكرة اقتحام اعتصام الإخوان 
*


----------



## Koptisch (2 أغسطس 2013)

بصراحه انا بقول ياريت الجيش و الشرطة ينزلوا يدو تفويض للشعب وهو اللي يتعامل مع الخرفان


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2013)

*على منصة رابعه الان الاعلان عن 3 مسيرات
واحده لمبنى المخابرات الحربيه
واحده لمبنى الامن الوطنى
واحده لمبنى الحرس الجمهورى
ها وبعدين ؟؟
وعلى فكره هما قرروا يغيروا علم مصر منذ اليوم ويضيفوا عبارة لا اله الا الله *


----------



## girgis2 (2 أغسطس 2013)

لص القلوب قال:


> انتم يافراعنة مايسير معكم
> الا الحجاج ​



*الحجاج إبن يوسف ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*عمرو أديب      ‏@AmrAdibOfficial         2 د * *لن يعود مرسي و ضلالكم وااضح و ما تفسيركم عن البلتاجى عند قوله " لا سلمية بعد اليوم " ! ستدفعون الثمن غالى و ستندمون على ذلك !! *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*البرادعى يدعو لوقف العنف ثم إجراء حوار مع الإخوان*

*  الجمعة، 2 أغسطس  2013 - 22:08*
*





                             الدكتور محمد البرادعى* 
*واشنطن (ا ف ب)*
*

* 
*دعا نائب الرئيس، الدكتور محمد البرادعى، الجمعة، إلى وقف أعمال  العنف ثم الدخول فى حوار مع الإخوان المسلمين والقوى التى تدعم الرئيس  المعزول، محمد مرسى.

وجاء كلام البرادعى فى مقابلة معه أجرتها صحيفة واشنطن بوست ونشرت غداة  إعلان وزير الخارجية الأمريكى، جون كيرى، أنه لا يعتبر عزل مرسى انقلابا بل  أن الجيش تدخل لإعادة الديمقراطية.* *

وأثار تصريح كيرى غضب الإخوان المسلمين وعزز المخاوف من تدخل وشيك لقوات  الأمن المصرية لفك اعتصامين لمؤيدى مرسى فى منطقتى رابعة العدوية والنهضة  فى القاهرة.* *

وقال البرادعى فى حديثه مع الصحيفة الأمريكية، "ما يجب علينا القيام به فى  البداية هو بالتأكيد العمل على وقف العنف، وبعد الانتهاء من ذلك علينا على  الفور فتح حوار لنتأكد أن الإخوان المسلمين قد فهموا بأن مرسى فشل، إلا أن  ذلك لا يعنى أن الإخوان المسلمين يجب أن يستبعدوا من العملية السياسية.* *

وتابع، "يجب أن يستمروا بالمشاركة فى العملية السياسية، ويجب أن يواصلوا  المشاركة فى إعادة كتابة الدستور، وتقديم مرشحين إلى الانتخابات البرلمانية  والرئاسية".* *

وأضاف البرادعى، "لا بد أن يتعاونوا، إلا أنه بالطبع يجب أن يشعروا  بالأمان، وهم بحاجة لحصانة ولأن يشعروا بأنهم غير مستبعدين، إنها أمور نحن  مستعدون لمنحهم إياها".* *

وختم البرادعى قائلا، "الناس غاضبة منى لأننى أقول لنأخذ الوقت اللازم  ولنتحاور معهم، فى حين أن المزاج الشعبى يقول اليوم لنسحقهم ولا للنقاش  معهم".* *

واعتقل عشرات الأعضاء فى الإخوان المسلمين منذ عزل مرسى، ويعتبر البرادعى  أنه بالإمكان إعطاء حصانة للأشخاص غير المتورطين منهم فى جرائم.*
*اليوم السابع
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*مدير «الأمن المركزي» بالجيزة: لن أسمح بأي اعتصام أمام «الإنتاج الإعلامي»
البديل
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*أغلقت قوات الأمن المركزي بالقاهرة، شارع مصطفي النحاس بمدينة نصر بالقرب  من جهاز الأمن الوطني، وتم وضع حواجز أمنية بعرض الطريق في الاتجاهين، لمنع  وصول أي مسيرات من جانب أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي إلي مقر الجهاز،  والمخابرات الحربية خشية محاولات اقتحامهما. 

وتشهد شوارع منطقة مدينة نصر، حالة من الارتباك المروري، واضطر عدد من  قائدي السيارات بالسير عكس الاتجاه بسبب إغلاق الطريق، ومسيرات أنصار جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين. * *

وفرضت أجهزة الأمن طوقًا أمنيًا في محيط جهاز الأمن الوطني، وتم الدفع  بـ 7 تشكيلات من قوات الأمن المركزي، للتصدي لأي أعمال عنف من المسيرة  المقبلة من رابعة العدوية، في الوقت الذي اعتلا فيه قوات الأمن بقسم شرطة  مدينة نصر ثاني، أسطح القسم لرصد أي تجاوزات أو خروج عن القانون من الأعلي،  وتشديد الحراسة علي مدخل القسم.
الأهرام


*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أغسطس 2013)

دكتور البرادعى بالرغم من احترامى ليه هو بيتكلم عن امور مثالية مع جماعة فاشية اللى انت بتقوله دا فى ديمقراطيات مستقرة دول لا بتوعديمقراطية ولا غيره اقصاءهم هو حل امثل وفورى باجراءات استثنائية يسمح ليهم بعد كدا بعد لما تستقر اسس الدولة وشكلها المدنى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*الدستور الأصلى*     ‏@*DostorNews*  الآن #*الإخوان* يعلنون إنهاء إعتصام “ #*الألف_مسكن* ” و #*جسر_السويس*... http://t.co/BHtJ5zLvlahttp://t.co/BHtJ5zLvla


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*المصري اليوم     ‏@AlMasryAlYoum         الآن * *#Rabaa مسؤول أمني: الداخلية لم تبدأ «الحصار الكلي» لاعتصام رابعة العدوية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*     ‏@WaelElebrashy         الآن * *شلل مرورى بشارع صلاح سالم بعد إغلاق "أنصار"المعزول لكوبرى الثورة http://http://t.co/9EiM2T0vik*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*أفادت «سكاي نيوز عربية»، في خبر عاجل، إن منظمة العفو الدولية تؤكد جمعها  أدلة تثبت تورط أنصار الإخوان المسلمين في عمليات تعذيب لمعارضين لهم.
البديل
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*وصلت  مسيرة حاشدة من أنصار الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي، إلى مقر جهاز الأمن الوطني  "أمن الدولة سابقًا" قادمة من ميدان رابعة العدوية ناحية امتداد شارع  مصطفى النحاس.*
*من جانب أخر كثفت قوات الداخلية تعزيزاتها الأمنية،  وانتشارها  في محيط "الأمن الوطني"، وعمل دروع بشرية لمنع وصول المتظاهرين  الى أبواب المقر.*
*فيما توقفت حركة المرور كليًا في محيط "الأمن الوطني" وأمام  قسم ثاني مدينة نصر، نظرًا للأعداد الكبيرة من أنصار "مرسي" وتخوفًا من  حدوث اشتباكات.*
*وصلت  مسيرة حاشدة من أنصار الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي، إلى مقر جهاز الأمن الوطني  "أمن الدولة سابقًا" قادمة من ميدان رابعة العدوية ناحية امتداد شارع  مصطفى النحاس.*
*من جانب أخر كثفت قوات الداخلية تعزيزاتها الأمنية،  وانتشارها  في محيط "الأمن الوطني"، وعمل دروع بشرية لمنع وصول المتظاهرين  الى أبواب المقر.*
*فيما توقفت حركة المرور كليًا في محيط "الأمن الوطني" وأمام  قسم ثاني مدينة نصر، نظرًا للأعداد الكبيرة من أنصار "مرسي" وتخوفًا من  حدوث اشتباكات.*
*البديل
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*منصة التحرير للرئيس: إذا لم تستخدموا تفويض فض الاعتصامات فسنقوم بذلك*

*  الجمعة، 2 أغسطس  2013 - 22:52*
*





                             صورة أرشيفية* 
*كتب هانى عثمان*
*

* 
*بدأت منصة التحرير فعالياتها مساء اليوم الجمعة عقب انتهاء صلاتى  العشاء والتراويح بتوجيه رسالة إلى المستشار عدلى منصور، رئيس الجمهورية،  ونائبه الدكتور محمد البرادعى والفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، وزير الدفاع،  بأنهم إذا لم يستخدموا التفويض الشعبى لفض اعتصامات مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول  فعليهم بتفويض ثوار ميدان التحرير ليقوموا هم بذلك.

كانت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير أذاعت الأغانى الوطنية عقب رسالتها  للمسئولين بالدولة وسط تجمع المتظاهرين، وترديدهم للأغانى من حولها، فيما  أشعلوا بعض الشماريخ أمام المنصة.* 
*اليوم السابع
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*اختطاف ابنتى لواء شرطة غالبا من قبل انصار المعزول
*
*قال  المجند هاني صابر كامل، قائد سيارة الشرطة المحترقة في محيط مدنية الإنتاج  الإعلامي، إن أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي أحرقوا السيارة وهي في  طريقها لمدينة 6 أكتوبر.*
*وأضاف في اتصال هاتفي لفضائية «الجزيرة مباشر مصر»: «كنت أنقل  ابنتي اللواء طبيب عصام نور الدين موافي إلي منزلهما بمدينة 6 أكتوبر،  ولكنهما تعرض للاختطاف عقب حرق السيارة».*
*البديل
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل بيان أمني من وزارة الداخلية
2013-08-02 23:06:15* * 






* * 
 بيان أمني من وزارة الداخلية.


فى  إطار المتابعات  الأمنية لمحيط مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى.. فقد عاودت مجموعات  من مُثيرى  الشغب والعناصر الإرهابية من المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  بالتجمع فى  محيط مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى فى محاولة لإقتحامها..

وتصدت  لهم القوات  المعينة لتأمينها إلا أنهم قاموا بالتعدى على القوات بإطلاق  الأعيرة  النارية والخرطوش وإلقاء الطوب والحجارة وإضرام النيران فى الأكشاك   الخارجية وإعتلاء بعض الأسوار الخارجية للمدينة..

	ونجم عن ذلك إصابة مجند بطلق نارى, ومازالت قوات الشرطة تتعامل مع تلك العناصر لتفريقها وملاحقتها..

	وتمكنت حتى الآن من ضبط ( 31 ) متهم و(2) سيارة عليها مكبرات صوت.

	وتؤكد وزارة الداخلية إنها لن تسمح لتلك العناصر بتحقيق أهدافها الإجرامية   أو الإعتصام بمحيط المدينة.. وتحذر من مغبة تلك التصرفات التى تضع كل من   يتم ضبطه فيها تحت طائلة القانون.. وأن إستخدام الأسلحة النارية فى   المظاهرات والفاعليات السياسية يخرج بها عن سلميتها مما يستوجب مواجهتها   وفقاً للضوابط التى أتاحها القانون فى هذا الشأن.

•الصفحة الرسمية لوزارة الداخلية*


----------



## grges monir (2 أغسطس 2013)

الحكومة حتى الان هشة جدا اتجاة ما يحدث
هذا ليس تظاهرات سلمية راقية حتى  يتم السكوت عليها


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل  إخوان بلا عنف   أقنعنا الشباب بفض اعتصامى  رابعة  و النهضة *
*     2013-08-03 11:27:10    *


*



*
*      	أعلنت حركة «إخوان بلا عنف»، فى إطار المساعى  المبذولة من أعضاء  الحركة  لحقن الدماء، توجه عدد من أنصارها إلى ميدانى  رابعة العدوية  والنهضة، لبدء  التفاوض والحوار مع المعتصمين، لمنع إراقة  مزيد من الدماء،  ونجحوا بالفعل  فى إقناع عدد كبير من شباب الإخوان  القادمين من المحافظات  بمغادرة  الاعتصامين، طواعية، حرصاً على حياتهم  وحقنا لدماء شباب التنظيم.   	وأضافت الحركة، فى بيان أمس: «استكمالاً لتلك  التحركات الرامية إلى إحداث   توافق أوسع للحوار الجاد القائم على المصالح  العليا للوطن، الذى يعيش فيه   الجميع على قدم المساواة، تم توزيع العديد  من المنشورات تهدف إلى مراجعة   سياسات التنظيم، والكشف عن الأخطاء التى  ارتكبتها قيادات الإخوان وأدت إلى   الوضع الراهن».  	وتعهدت الحركة ببذل  الكثير من الجهد لفض اعتصامى «رابعة  العدوية»  و«النهضة» بالطرق السلمية  بدلا من الحلول الأمنية التى ترى أنها  ستؤدى  لمزيد من الاحتقان وإراقة  الدماء.  	من جانبها، أعلنت حركة  «منشقون»، التى أسسها عدد من شباب  التنظيم، ترحيبها  بقرار فض اعتصامى  «رابعة العدوية» و«النهضة»، وقالت، فى  بيان لها أمس،  إنها ترى أن «القرار  جاء متأخراً، وكان يجب إصداره منذ  أيام»، داعية إلى  سرعة فض الاعتصام،  بشرط أن يكون سلمياً، دون إراقة دماء  أحد، واستنكرت ما  دعت إليه  «الداخلية» من خروج آمن للإخوان المعتصمين،  بقولها: «يجب الخروج  الآمن  للشباب المغيب الذى لم يرتكب جريمة، وإنما  القيادات فلا خروج آمناً  لهم  قبل محاسبتهم».*

* 	ألمصدر : الوطن*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أغسطس 2013)

*بعد موافقة وزير الداخلية ..الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان يراقب فض اعتصامي رابعة والنهضة

* *8/3/2013   11:15 AM​*​*




*​
*
*​* قال   الدكتور نجيب جبرائيل، رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان، إن  وزير  الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم قد أبدى موافقته بشأن المبادرة التى تقدمت  بها المنظمة لمراقبة عملية فض اعتصامي رابعة والنهضة، للرد علي المنظمات  المغرضة حال ادعائها أن الفض كان مخالفا للقانون.*​
* وأضاف جبرائيل ,  أن اللواء محمد إبراهيم أكد له أنه سيتم توفير التأمين الكامل للحقوقيين الذين سيقومون بمراقبة عملية الفض.*​
*  كما أشار إلي أنه سيكون هناك لقاء يجمعه بوزير الداخلية خلال ساعات لتحديد  التكتيكات التي سيتم اتباعها واتخاذ الخطوات التنسيقية الخاصة بهذا الشأن.*​*
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  بعد موافقة وزير الداخلية ..الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان يراقب فض اعتصامي رابعة والنهضة​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أغسطس 2013)

*حسان ويعقوب يبحثان مع  الإخوان  فض  رابعة  سلميا مقابل عدم ملاحقتهم أمنيا
    2013-08-03 10:36:43    






   	قال الدكتور ياسر الهضيبي، نائب رئيس حزب   "الوفد"، في مداخلة هاتفية  للتلفزيون المصري على القناة الأولى، إن هناك   مبادرة لحل الأزمة الجارية  كمحاولة أخيرة قبل فض اعتصام مؤيدي الرئيس   المعزول محمد مرسي بميداني رابعة  العدوية والنهضة؛ حيث إن الشيخين محمد   حسان ومحمد حسين يعقوب يجتمعان الآن  في رابعة العدوية مع كل من الدكتور   عصام العريان نائب رئيس حزب الحرية  والعدالة، والدكتور محمد البلتاجي،   القيادي بجماعة الإخوان، لبحث الحل  السلمي وإنهاء الاعتصام دون عنف.  	     	وأشار "الهضيبي" إلى أن المبادرة ستتضمن الاعتراف بثورة 30 يونيو،  ومحاسبة   المسؤولين عن قتلة الشهداء، وعدم الملاحقة الأمنية لقيادات جماعة  الإخوان   وأعضائها غير المتورطين في أي أحداث عنف وغير المدانين، متمنيا  أن تنجح  تلك  المبادرة.  	   	وأوضح "الهضيبي" أنه إذا لم تتم موافقة  قيادات  الإخوان على المبادرة، فعلى  وزارة الداخلية فض الاعتصام، دون  إراقة دماء.

	المصدر : الوطن               *


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أغسطس 2013)

لا  الأخوان  هاتوافق  علي  مبادره 
ولا  الداخليه  تستطيع  فض  الأعتصام  بدون  أراقه  دماء
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أغسطس 2013)

*علاء صادق يتجاوز الخطوط الحمراء.. ويُهين "الكنيسة" بكلمات خطيرة


*
*



*​* 

  لا يهدأ الناقد الرياضي السابق علاء صادق،  ولا يكل ولا يمل من التجاوزات   التي يكيلها لكل الاطراف طالما أنها ليست على  هواه ورغبة الإخوان.

  صادق فتح النار على الكنيسة المصرية كذبا  حينما قال في تغريدة على   تويتر: "شكرًا لأخوانا الأقباط الاحرار غير  الخاضعين لإرهاب وفساد الكنيسة   السائرة علي خط فساد الأزهر".

  وأتم :"آلاف الأقباط الثوار فى مظاهرات مصر ضد الانقلاب".

  طبعا صادق يكذب، فلم يخرج قبطيا واحدا دعما  لمرسي وجماعته التي دأبت على   إشعال الفتنة، وإهانتة كل ما هو غير إخواني،  بغض النظر عن ديانته.





 شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي  الفجر الرياضي  -  علاء صادق يتجاوز الخطوط الحمراء.. ويُهين "الكنيسة" بكلمات خطيرة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أغسطس 2013)

*النيابة تأمر بالكشف الطبى على صبي تعرض للتعذيب من أنصار المعزول بميدان رابعة

* *8/3/2013   1:52 PM​*​*



*​ *
**مـروة هيـكل

 أمرت نيابة اول مدينة نصر برئاسة المستشار احمد حنفى رئيس  النيابة بتوقيع  الكف الطبى على أحمد رضا " 15 سنة " لبيان ما به من اصابات  ، حيث تعرض  للضرب والتعذيب على يد انصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى بميدان  رابعة  العدوية ، كما امرت النيابة بسرعة اجراء تحريات المباحث حول  الواقعة* *
 والبداية عندما تلقت مباحث قسم شرطة اول مدينة نصر بلاغا  من المجنى عليه  يفيد فيه  بأنه حال سيره بشارع الطيران قابلته مجموعة من  أعضاء جماعة  الإخوان، طلبوا منه الحضور لميدان رابعة العدوية للإفطار  بصحبتهم، وعقب  تناوله طعام الإفطار ومحاولته الانصراف رفضوا وقاموا  باحتجازه داخل احدى  الخيام بالميدان وقاموا بالتعدى عليه بالضرب بالشوم  والعصى ووقاموا بصعقه  بواسطة عصا كهربائية وقاموا بحرق شعره واصابوه بجرح  قطعى باليد ،وقاموا  بالاتصال بوالده رضا، ترزى، فحضر وقام باصطحابه الى  قسم شرطةاول مدينة نصر  وحرر المحضر رقم 35035 لسنة 2013 جنح مدينة نصر  واتهم فيه محمد البلتاجى  وصفوت حجازى بتعذيب نجله.* *

* *
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  النيابة تأمر بالكشف الطبى على صبي تعرض للتعذيب من أنصار المعزول بميدان رابعة*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أغسطس 2013)

*هذه هي حقيقة استقالة البرادعي في حالة فض إعتصام رابعه






الكاتب عمار على حسن*​*كتب إسلام جمال


قال الكاتب عمار على حسن، "إن كل ما يقال عن تهديد البرادعى بالاستقالة إن   تم فض رابعة والنهضة بالقوة غير صحيح"، مضيفاً: "هو فقط يريد، وفق ما لدى   من معلومات حتى الآن، فرصة لحل سلمى".

جاء ذلك عبر تغريدة لـ"عمار على حسن" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر".





*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أغسطس 2013)

*من اعتصام انصار مرسي بميدان رابعة العدوية    
* * 8/3/2013 12:54:00 PM*
*كتبت - سحر عزام:
تداول النشطاء على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي مقطع  فيديو  للشيخ أحمد عامر، أستاذ علم التجويد ومقدم البرامج الدينية بالقنوات   الفضائية، يطالب فيه من على منصة رابعة العدوية حيث يعتصم أنصار الرئيس   السابق محمد مرسي بتغيير علم مصر ''لعلماني'' على حد قوله، ووضع عبارة ''لا   إلا إلا الله محمد رسول الله '' على العلم الجديد لكي يكون شرعيا على حد   تعبيره.* *
وطالب عامر، أن يكون العلم الجديد ليس فقط علم مصر وإنما  علم  الأمة العربية كلها، لافتا إلى أن هذا الأمر يجب البدء فيه من الجمعة   القادمة، وقد هلل المعتصمون في رابعة العدوية لدعوة الشيخ أحمد عامر وسط   صيحات ''لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر''.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أغسطس 2013)

*السيسى يحث "أوباما" إقناع الإخوان لـ"فض" اعتصاماتهم

* *8/3/2013   8:04 PM​*​*



*​ *
 أكد الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي  النائب الأول  لرئيس الوزراء وزير الدفاع  ، إنه لا يطمح إلى السلطة, مطابا أمريكا  بالتوسط لإقناع جماعة الإخوان بفض   اعتصامتهم نظرا للعلاقة التى تربط  الإخوان بمؤسسة الرئاسة الأمريكية .

 وحث السيسي في تصريحات لصحيفة واشنطن بوست اليوم السبت،  نقلها التليفزيون  المصري فى خبر عاجل، الولايات المتحدة على استخدام  نفوذها على جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين لإنهاء الأزمة السياسية.* *

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  السيسى يحث "أوباما" إقناع الإخوان لـ"فض" اعتصاماتهم*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى ردا على مبادرة حسان: لا تراجع خطوة واحدة عن خارطة المستقبل

* *8/4/2013   1:21 PM​*​*



*​ *
** شيماء جلال 

 اكد مصدر عسكرى رفيع المستوى، ان القوات المسلحة لن يتراجع  خطوة واحدة ولا  تنازل عن بند واحد من بنود خارطة المستقبل التى تم  الاتفاق عليها مع القوى  السياسية، واضاف المصدر انه لم يتم الاتفاق على اى  صفقات مع رموز التيار  الاسلامى التى التقت الفريق .السيسى مساء امس* *

 وكان الشيخ محمد حسان قد طرح مبادرة تتلخص بنودها فى خروج  جميع المعتقلين  من جماعة الاخوان المسلمين والتيارات الاسلامية ورفع  الحظر عن جميع القنوات  التي تم اغلاقها وعن جميع وسائل الاعلام التي تم  حجبها واطلاق سراح محمد  مرسي واعطائه حصانة كاملة حالية ومستقبلية من اي  ملاحقة* *

 فضلا عن ارجاع العمل بالدستور الذي استفتى عليه الشعب  بشكل كامل وإعادة  تفعيل مجلس الشورى المنتخب واعطائه الحصانة الممنوحة له  وتعيين حكومة جديدة  مؤقتة توافقية تشارك فيها الاحزاب الاسلامية وحزب  الحرية والعدالةوالتاكيد  على حق جماعة الاخوان المسلمين وحزل الحرية  والعدالة في المشاركة  السياسية.* *

* *
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  مصدر عسكرى ردا على مبادرة حسان: لا تراجع خطوة واحدة عن خارطة المستقبل*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2013)

*للمرة الثانية.. ضبط ميكروباص به 29 طفلا قبل اصطحابهم لـ رابعة ...!!!*
*2013-08-04 20:11:07*​​​




[COLOR=black !important]*قبض  أهالى منطقة شبرا الخيمة على أحد أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ويدعى "على  سعيد نصر" أثناء تجميعه الأطفال من الشوارع ودور رعاية الأيتام، حيث ضبط  الأهالى معه 29 طفلا حاول الهروب بهم بعدما شاهد رجال المباحث وهم يضبطون  سيارة أخرى بها 42 طفلاً من أطفال الملاجئ قبل التوجه بهم إلى ميدان رابعة  العدوية للمشاركة فى الاعتصام مع الإخوان المسلمين وبذالك يصل عدد الأطفال  الذين تم ضبطهم 71 طفلا.

وأكد العميد بلال لبيب مأمور قسم تانى شبرا الخيمة فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم  السابع" أن الأهالى بشبرا الخيمة هم من قاموا بالإبلاغ عن وجود أشخاص  منتمين للإخوان المسلمين يقومون بجمع الأطفال من الشوارع بحجة شراء ملابس  لهم ويرسلونهم إلى اعتصام رابعة العدوية وأنه تم ضبط 42 طفلا وبعدها بحوالى  ساعة، قام الأهالى بضبط سيارة ميكروباص أخرى وبها 29 طفلا وتم تحرير  المحاضر اللازمة للعرض على النيابة لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة.


مصدر اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد عدد من الأطفال الذين تم تجميعهم بواسطة أحد المنتمين للإخوان المسلمين من جمعيات الأيتام والشوارع بقرية أطفيح، للذهاب بهم إلى اعتصام رابعة العدوية، أنهم عندما ذهبوا لمحل الملابس بشبرا الخيمة وجدوا شخصا بجوار المحل يخبرهم بأنه يقوم بتجهيز الطعام لهم، لكنهم سيتناولونه فور وصولهم لميدان رابعة العدوية، وأنهم لم يعلموا أن سبب تواجدهم فى السيارات هو المشاركة فى الاعتصام، إنما أخبرهم الشيخ "أحمد" أنه سيشترى لهم ملابس العيد فقط. 

وقال الأطفال لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الشيخ أحمد يوسف طلب منهم الركوب معه فى سيارات ميكروباص بحجة شراء ملابس العيد لهم من منطقة شبرا الخيمة، وأن معظمهم يسكنون فى أطفيح بالجيزة، وقال لهم إنه سيعطى للطفل الكبير منهم 100 جنيه ووجبة، والصغير سوف يعطيه مبلغ 50 جنيهاً، ولكنهم لم يأخذوا منه شيئاً سوى بعض الملابس قام بشرائها من المحل عندما وصلوا بـ5 سيارات ميكروباص لمنطقة شبرا الخيمة.

وأكد الأطفال أنهم لا يعلمون معنى الاعتصام ولا يعرفون من هو مرسى، وأن عددهم كان 200 طفل موزعين على 5 سيارات ميكروباص وقام عدد منهم بالهروب من 3 سيارات وأنه تم ضبط 42 طفلاً فقط.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2013)

*
المتهم بخطف الأطفال لتوصيلهم رابعة  دورى يقتصر على تجميعهم* * 









* *




16* * 



    	كتب محمد قاسم  	 		  	 		 اعترف المتهم بتجميع أطفال من قرية أطفيح للذهاب بهم إلى اعتصام رابعة   العدوية أن هذه ليست المرة الأولى التى يقوم فيها بأخذ أطفال فقراء لشراء   ملابس لهم من إحدى المحلات بشبرا الخيمة، وأن دوره يقتصر فقط على توصيل   مجموعات الأطفال للمحل ولا يعلم بعد ذلك سيتم توصيلهم لميدان رابعة العدوية   أو النهضة.

		وقال المتهم أحمد.ى لـ"اليوم السابع" أعمل مدرس بالأزهر وطلب منى الشيخ   محمد نائب مدير جمعية المحافظة على القرآن اصطحاب ما يقرب من 200 طفل داخل 5   سيارات ميكروباص تم تجميعهم من قرية أطفيح بالجيزة لشراء ملابس العيد لهم   من منطقة شبرا الخيمة، وليس لى علاقة بالمعتصمين فى رابعة العدوية أو   النهضة لكننى لا أعلم عن ذلك شيئا فكل ما قمت به هو تنفيذ ما طلبه منى   الشيخ محمد بأن أقوم باصطحاب هؤلاء الأطفال فقط إلى محل لبيع الملابس بشبرا   حتى نشترى لهم ملابس للعيد ولا أعلم بعد ذلك إلى أين سيقومون بتوصيل  هؤلاء  الأطفال وعن سبب ذهابه بالأطفال لشراء ملابس بشبرا تحديدا رغم بعدها  عن  منطقة أطفيح بالجيزة قال المتهم "معرفش أسال الشيخ؟".

		وكان العميد بلال لبيب مأمور قسم ثان شبرا الخيمة قد تلقى بلاغا من   الأهالى بمنطقة بهتيم بوجود 5 سيارات ميكروباص وبداخلهم ما يقرب من 200 طفل   بصحبة عدد من الشيوخ الملتحيين وأنهم فى طريقهم لرابعة العدوية بمدينة   نصر، فتم إخطار اللواء محمود يسرى مدير أمن القليوبية، وانتقل على الفور   العقيد جمال الدغيدى رئيس فرع البحث الجنائى بشبرا الخيمة والمقدم مصطفى   لطفى رئيس المباحث وتبين وجود عدد 5 سيارات ميكروباص وبهم عدد كبير من   الأطفال وتمكن 3 سائقين بالهروب بالأطفال فور مشاهدتهم لرجال المباحث وتم   ضبط سيارتين بهم 42 طفلا بصحبة كل من المتهمين "أحمد ى" مدرس بالأزهر   و"محمد.ا" نائب مدير جمعية تحفيظ قرآن بالجيزة وكل من "محمد.ا" و"عماد.ق"   سائقين وتم التحفظ على السيارتين أرقام "ب أ د 356 " و" 3549 أ س".

		وتحرر محضر بالواقعة وبعرضه على النيابة العامة تولى رفعت فيصل وكيل أول   النيابة برئاسة محمد حمودة وبإشراف المستشار محمد عبد الشافى المحامى  العام  لنيابات جنوب بنها.



























*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أغسطس 2013)

*الببلاوي: قرار فض اعتصامي رابعة والنهضة نهائي والتوقيت إجراء أمني فقط*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2013)

*بيان من طائرات الداخلية لمعتصمي «رابعة والنهضة»: تعرضتم لخطف ذهني من «الإخوان»*







 *      1    *
 







*وكالات* 




*ألقت طائرات تابعة لوزارة الداخلية، الأحد، بيانًا على معتصمي  ميداني «رابعة العدوية» و«نهضة مصر»، يطالب المعتصمين بمغادرة الميدانين  ويتعهد بعدم ملاحقتهم. وأشار البيان إلى أن وزارة الداخلية تعلم أن المعتصمين برابعة  العدوية ونهضة مصر يتعرضون لحالة «خطف ذهني» من قِبل جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين. وحذرت الوزارة المعتصمين من الاستمرار في الاعتصام، مشيرة إلى تورط  المنظمين «في جرائم قتل وتعذيب واستغلال أطفال وتحريض على العنف  والكراهية»، حسب البيان.*
*ويعتصم أنصار مرسي في رابعة العدوية منذ 39 يومًا للمطالبة بعودته  إلى منصبه، الذي عُزل منه في الثالث من يوليو الماضي، فيما يعتصم آخرون في  ميدان نهضة مصر منذ 34 يومًا لتحقيق المطلب نفسه. كانت وزارة الداخلية المصرية قد دعت في وقت سابق مؤيدي مرسي إلى  «سرعة الانصراف منهما وإخلائهما، حرصًا على سلامتهم» مع التعهد الكامل  بخروج آمن وحماية كاملة.
المصرى اليوم
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أغسطس 2013)

*نفس الشئ يحدث ( رأيتها بعينى ) من منطقة تقع آخر مدينة نصر
أسمها الكيلو اربعة ونص 
وهى منطقة عشوائية مُكدسة بالأطفال معظمهم يعمل شيال فى الأسواق 
سوق التبة - العاشر - المنهل - وبيروق عربيات فى سوق السيارات أيام الأحاد والجُمع 
يقودونهم مثل القطيع عقب كل صلاة جمعة ويسيرون بسيارات مزودة بمكبرات صوت بطول شارع مصطفى النحاس
حتى ينتهوا الى رابعة العدوية 
وما تم صرفه على هؤلاء كان كافياً بأفتتاح مراكز تأهيل **أومدرسة مسائية يتع**ملوا فيها صنعة  
لكن نقول اية فى مشروع النهقة بتاع الحمار بتاعهم ؟؟
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2013)

*وزير الداخلية يلتقي بعض قيادات منظمات حقوقية ويطالبهم بتفتيش الاعتصامات*







 *      1    *
 







*أ.ش.أ* 




*التقى اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، الأحد، عددا من  قيادات منظمات المجتمع المدني والنشطاء الحقوقيين المعنيين بقضايا حقوق  الإنسان، في إطار سياسة وزارة الداخلية التي تهدف لتحقيق التواصل مع كل  القوى والتيارات في المجتمع. واستعرض الوزير، خلال اللقاء الذي حضره قيادات وضباط حقوق الإنسان،  الوضع الأمني الراهن في ضوء ما تشهده بعض شوارع وميادين مصر من مسيرات  واعتصامات نتج عنها تعطيل مصالح المواطنين وتقييد حرياتهم، وأكد التزام  جميع رجال الشرطة بسياسة ضبط النفس انطلاقا من إيمان وزارة الداخلية على  أهمية الحفاظ على حرمه الدم المصري واحترام الحق في التعبير عن الرأي  والتظاهر السلمي. وأشار الوزير إلى مسؤولية جهاز الشرطة في التصدي لجميع أشكال العنف  والإرهاب التي تروع الآمنين، وتعتدي على حرمة الحياة والممتلكات العامة  والخاصة، في ضوء الصلاحيات الدستورية والقانونية في هذا الصدد. وشدد على خطورة الزج بالنساء والأطفال في التظاهرات والاعتصامات،  مجددا التزام رجال الشرطة بعدم استعمال القوة إلا في حالة الضرورة القصوى  وبالقدر المناسب وبالتدريج، ووفقا للوائح والقوانين لذلك. وناشد الوزير كل المنظمات الحقوقية الانتقال إلى مواقع تلك  الاعتصامات للاطلاع على حقيقة ما يجري على أرض الواقع والتأكد من التزام  رجال الشرطة بالضوابط القانوينة الوطنية والمعايير الدولية المنظمة للتعامل  مع التظاهرات والاعتصامات السلمية والتأكد من عدم الإفراط في استعمال  القوة وعدم استخدام الأسلحة النارية لفض تلك الاعتصامات.      * 

*المصرى اليوم
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أغسطس 2013)

*قال سامح عاشور, نقيب المحامين, إن الدكتور حازم الببلاوي, رئيس مجلس الوزراء, أكد على انه سيتم فض اعتصامي "رابعة العدوية ونهضة مصر" بالقانون وعقب عيد الفطر المبارك، وبأقل نسبة من الخسائر، مشيرا إلي أن "الببلاوي" أراد من خلال لقائه برؤساء الأحزاب التأكيد علي عدم تردد الدولة في اتخاذ قرار بفض الاعتصامات وأن التأجيل يرجع لعدة اعتبارات.
وأضاف عاشور في تصريحات صحفية أن الببلاوي أكد أن الحكومة والداخلية لن تسمح بقطع مسيرات الإخوان للطرق مرة أخرى، وسيتم التعامل معها بكل حزم، مشيرا أن الببلاوي أراد من خلال اللقاء، توضيح الرؤية لهم بشأن تباطؤ الحكومة في اتخاذ إجراءات بفض اعتصام رابعة والنهضة.
جدير بالذكر، حضور كل من الدكتور احمد سعيد رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار، والدكتور محمد أبو الغار رئيس الحزب المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي، وعبد الغفار شكر رئيس حزب التحالف الشعبي للقاء.*


----------



## grges monir (4 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نفس الشئ يحدث ( رأيتها بعينى ) من منطقة تقع آخر مدينة نصر
> أسمها الكيلو اربعة ونص
> وهى منطقة عشوائية مُكدسة بالأطفال معظمهم يعمل شيال فى الأسواق
> سوق التبة - العاشر - المنهل - وبيروق عربيات فى سوق السيارات أيام الأحاد والجُمع
> ...


ليس خطأ الاخوان
الاخوان استغلوا هذة الظروف بصورة مشمئزة
انة خطا نظام سابق  ادى بهولاء الاطفال المساكين الى هذا المستوى من عدم الادمية
هولاء يعيشون حالة رفض وكرة للمجتمع لا يعنيهم فى شىء سوى ان يحققوا مكسب لهم من ى طرف اى كان
اطفال فى عمر الزهور كان لا يجب ابدا سوى ان يعشوا طفولة كريمة وليست حياة شقاء بهذا المستوى


----------



## grges monir (4 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قال سامح عاشور, نقيب المحامين, إن الدكتور حازم الببلاوي, رئيس مجلس الوزراء, أكد على انه سيتم فض اعتصامي "رابعة العدوية ونهضة مصر" بالقانون وعقب عيد الفطر المبارك، وبأقل نسبة من الخسائر، مشيرا إلي أن "الببلاوي" أراد من خلال لقائه برؤساء الأحزاب التأكيد علي عدم تردد الدولة في اتخاذ قرار بفض الاعتصامات وأن التأجيل يرجع لعدة اعتبارات.
> وأضاف عاشور في تصريحات صحفية أن الببلاوي أكد أن الحكومة والداخلية لن تسمح بقطع مسيرات الإخوان للطرق مرة أخرى، وسيتم التعامل معها بكل حزم، مشيرا أن الببلاوي أراد من خلال اللقاء، توضيح الرؤية لهم بشأن تباطؤ الحكومة في اتخاذ إجراءات بفض اعتصام رابعة والنهضة.
> جدير بالذكر، حضور كل من الدكتور احمد سعيد رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار، والدكتور محمد أبو الغار رئيس الحزب المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي، وعبد الغفار شكر رئيس حزب التحالف الشعبي للقاء.*


لسة  بعد العيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أغسطس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> لسة  بعد العيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*عشلان فيه ناس فى الأقاليم هترجع بلادها
وغالبا عايزينه يرشقوا مع بعض ويصفوا بعض والعدد يخف
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أغسطس 2013)

*التقى وليم بيرنز نائب وزير الخارجية الأمريكى مساء اليوم "الأحد" بوفد من التحالف الوطنى لدعم الشرعية المؤيد للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى.

وضم الوفد كل من محمد على بشر وزير التنمية المحلية السابق وعضو مكتب الإرشاد، وعمرو دراج وزير التخطيط السابق والقيادى بالجماعة، وطارق الملط القيادى بحزب الوسط، ونادين رمزى القيادية بجبهة الضمير المؤيدة لمرسى.

وتناول اللقاء نتاج محادثات بيرنز مع المسئولين المصريين بالقاهرة، حيث أكد الوفد له رفضهم لأى حلول لا تقوم على عودة الرئيس المعزول إلى منصبه وعودة الدستور ومجلس الشورى.*


----------



## grges monir (4 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *التقى وليم بيرنز نائب وزير الخارجية الأمريكى مساء اليوم "الأحد" بوفد من التحالف الوطنى لدعم الشرعية المؤيد للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى.
> 
> وضم الوفد كل من محمد على بشر وزير التنمية المحلية السابق وعضو مكتب الإرشاد، وعمرو دراج وزير التخطيط السابق والقيادى بالجماعة، وطارق الملط القيادى بحزب الوسط، ونادين رمزى القيادية بجبهة الضمير المؤيدة لمرسى.
> 
> وتناول اللقاء نتاج محادثات بيرنز مع المسئولين المصريين بالقاهرة، حيث أكد الوفد له رفضهم لأى حلول لا تقوم على عودة الرئيس المعزول إلى منصبه وعودة الدستور ومجلس الشورى.*


حكومة مرتعشة حتى تسمح بهذة  المهازل


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2013)

*"السادات" يدعو لفضح الجمعيات الممولة لاعتصام "رابعة" أمام الرأي العام

* *8/5/2013   12:32 PM​*​*




*​
*
*​*أ ش أ 

* * دعا أنور عصمت السادات عضو مجلس إدارة  الاتحاد العام للجمعيات الأهلية رئيس وأعضاء الاتحاد لإجتماع عاجل لمناقشة  كشف ومحاسبة الجمعيات التي تمول اعتصام رابعة العدوية  وتتحمل نفقات  المعتصمين في وقت تتضافر فيه جهود الدولة من أجل فض هذا  الاعتصام الذى قال  إنه خرج عن السلمية بكل صورها وأساء لمصر والمصريين.*
*  وأكد السادات أن هذه الجمعيات بهذا الشكل تساهم في بقاء الاعتصام لفترات   طويلة بل إن الميدان أصبح ملاذا للمتسولين وأطفال الشوارع يجدوا فيه المأكل   والمشرب والمال دون عناء، في وقت استاء فيه الجميع بالداخل والخارج من  هذا  الاعتصام الذي أصبح مقرونا بالسلاح وقطع الطرقات واستخدام النساء  والأطفال  كدروع بشرية، حسب تعبيره.*
*  وطالب السادات بكشف هذه الجمعيات أمام الرأي العام واتخاذ الإجراءات   القانونية الواجبة تجاهها لما تساهم به من دعم للعنف والتخريب وتعطيل مصالح   المواطنين بالمجتمع بما يتنافى مع الأسس والقواعد العامة للعمل الأهلي   والتنموي، على حد قوله.*​*
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  "السادات" يدعو لفضح الجمعيات الممولة لاعتصام "رابعة" أمام الرأي العام​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2013)

*منصة النهضة تهدد بضرب محطات الكهرباء إذا تم فض الإعتصامات    *

             هددت منصة النهضة إنه في حال قامت الداخلية بفض إعتصامي رابعة  والنهضة هتقوم عناصر التيار الإسلامي بقطع السكك الحديدية من محافظة المنيا  إلى محافظة أسوان بالإضاف...     
 [YOUTUBE]9oBEbrhtGmE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

*سؤال محيرنى ...... لماذا تسمح الداخلية بدخول سيارات الرمال والزلط والاسمنت داخل الأعتصام؟؟؟

هل هناك تواطؤ آمنى ..... هل هناك أختراق إخوانى للداخلية ...؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

*أفاد مراسل قناة "B B C " العربية أن هناك بوادر اتفاق تضمن الخروج الآمن للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى مقابل فض اعتصام ميدان رابعة العدية والنهضة، والخروج الآمن لقيادات الجماعة وعدم ملاحقتهم من قبل وزارة الداخلية وضمان سلامتهم.

وتابع أن هناك وفدا من الكونجرس الأمريكى يضم اثنين من مجلس الشيوخ من أعضاء الحزب الجمهورى، للتشاور أيضا حول فض الاعتصام مقابل الخروج الآمن لقيادات الجماعة.

وأشار إلى أن وزيرى الخارجية القطرى والإماراتى أجّلا مغادرتهما للبلاد التى كانت مقررة اليوم لمواصلة مشاوراتهما للوصول لحل للخروج من الأزمة السياسية التى تعانى منها البلاد حاليا.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2013)

*منصور لو تركت سكان رابعة أكثر من ذلك.. فإنني بئس الرئيس *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2013)

*«شباب الثورة العربية» ترفض تعيين «فورد» سفيراً لأمريكا في مصر*






الاثنين 05 August 2013 - 08:21 م


*ford24_sq-0f1ebbcca1c2f4b681410910df3a190d323c1033-s6-c30.jpg*









كتب: 
شريهان أشرف


*طالبت  حركة شباب الثورة العربية، مؤسسة الرئاسة ووزارة الخارجية برفض "روبرت  فورد" سفير أمريكا الجديد في مصر وعدم اعتماد أوراقه، لوأد المحاولة  الأمريكية الجديدة في إعادة إنتاج دور "آن باترسون" بشكل أكثر دموية،  مؤكدين أن أحد المعارك القادمة للقوى الثورية هي رفض دخول السفير الأمريكي  الجديد إلى أرض مصر وإيصال رسالة واضحة للإدارة الأمريكية أن زمن فرض  إرادتها السياسية والدبلوماسية انتهى.*
*و أكدت الحركة، في بيانها، اليوم، أن إعلان الولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية ترشيح سفيرها الجديد "روبرت فورد" إلى مصر خلفاً لـ"آن  باترسون"، هو إصرار واضح ومعلن منها على دعم الإرهاب في مصر واستهزاء  بإرادة الشعب المصري في خلع جذور الإرهاب وأفكاره وتحديد مصيره بعيداً عن  التدخل السافر لأمريكا في الشئون الداخلية لمصر.*
*وأضافت أن "روبرت فورد" يده ملطخة بالدماء العربية  منذ عدة سنوات وهو الشهير بمهندس تخريب الشرق الأوسط، ورجل المخابرات  الأمريكية المنشئ لفرق الموت التي ساعدت على انهيار بعض الدول العربية  الكبيرة فتاريخه الإرهابي الأسود معروف لدى جميع الشعوب العربية.*
*البديل
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2013)

البرادعي يوجه ثلاثة نداءات للخروج من الأزمة 
2013-08-05 22:12:46 







البرادعي يوجه عبر ‫الشروق‬ ثلاثة نداءات للخروج من الأزمة 

 للشعب: ملتزمون بتحقيق أمنكم.. وفض الاعتصامات بأقل قدر من الخسائر 

 لـ ‫الإعلام‬: توقفوا عن شيطنة ‫‏الإخوان‬ والتحريض على ‫‏الفلسطينيين‬ و ‫السوريين‬

لـ الإخوان: راجعوا حساباتكم ولا تراهنوا على استدراج الأمن لمعركة تخرجون فيها ضحايا لتحسين موقفكم التفاوضى 

 	نرحب بكل الوساطات ولا نقبل ‫‏التدخل الأجنبى‬.. وشعبيتى آخر ما يشغلنى وضمير كل إنسان على المحك

 	اقرأ الحوار كاملاً غداً الثلاثاء في جريدة الشروق








​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2013)

*  شاهد ماذا كتب عصام العريان على تويتر عن الرئيس المعزول مرسي*
*2013-08-05 22:08:19 

* 
*



*
*








*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2013)

*قال جهاد الحداد المتحدث باسم جماعة الإخوان في مصر  اليوم ان  الجماعة رفضت  مطالب مبعوثين دوليين بأن "تقبل الحقيقة" القائلة  أن محمد  مرسي لن يعود  لرئاسة مصر.*
*     	وزار المبعوثون الذين يحاولون حل الأزمة السياسية  التي فجرها عزل  الجيش  لمرسي الشهر الماضي خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام  للاخوان في سجنه  في  الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم.*
* 	لكن الحداد قال ان الشاطر أنهى الاجتماع على عجل قائلا ان عليهم ان يجروا محادثات مع مرسي.*
* 	من جهة أخرى، قال مصدر عسكري رفيع المستوى اليوم إن  الجيش والحكومة في مصر   سيعرضان الافراج عن بعض اعضاء جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين من السجون وفك  تجميد  أصول الجماعة ومنحها ثلاثة مناصب وزارية في  محاولة لإنهاء الأزمة  السياسية  في البلاد.*
* 	وقال مصدر مشارك في المبادرة الدبلوماسية ان من المتوقع الافراج خلال ساعات عن سجناء من الاخوان.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2013)

*

CBC Egypt     ‏@CBC_EGY         الآن * 
*د.حسام عيسى:أرفض بشكل شخصى زيارة خيرت الشاطر لأنه لا يتولى أى منصب سياسى*
*د.حسام عيسى:الخروج عن خارطة الطريق هو خروج على إرادة الشعب وهو ما لن يحدث.. ومجلس الوزراء غير راضى عن هذه الزيارات*
*د.حسام عيسى نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير التعليم العالى:لن يكون هناك مفاوضات خارجة عن خارطة الطريق وتغييرها مستحيل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

*اجتماع مغلق بين "الإنقاذ" و"النور" بمقر حزب الوفد *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

*مارى هارف المتحدثة باسم الخارجية فى مؤتمر صحفى اليوم: بيرنز التقى الشاطر فى محبسه ورافقه وزيرا خارجية قطر والإمارات ومسئول من الاتحاد الأوروبى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أغسطس 2013)

*
وتُهْرَاقُ رُوحُ مِصْرَ دَاخِلَهَا .............. 
وَأُفْنِي مَشُورَتَهَا ................ 
فَيَسْأَلُونَ الأَوْثَانَ ............ 
وَالْعَازِفِينَ .............. 
وَأَصْحَابَ التَّوَابِعِ ............ 
وَالْعَرَّافِينَ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مارى هارف المتحدثة باسم الخارجية فى مؤتمر صحفى اليوم: بيرنز التقى الشاطر فى محبسه ورافقه وزيرا خارجية قطر والإمارات ومسئول من الاتحاد الأوروبى*


*لما *
*بيرنز* .... *سفير  أمريكا  السابق  في  مصر *
*ووزير  خارجيه  قطر .. دوله  الربع  مليون  نسمه*
*مع مسئول  أتحاد  أوروبي ... غير  محدده  صفته .. نكره  يعني !*

*يقابلوا  وزير البقاله  والمجمعات  الأستهلاكيه  في  محبسه *

*يبقــــــــي  فعــــــــلا .... ياخـــراب بيتــــــك  يـا مصــــــــــر !!*

*نفســــي  حــزينـــه  جــدا *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​


*وهل اضحت تحكمنا الجماعة الاسلاميه حتى تضع خارطة طريق اقولها بصوت مجلجل طــــــــــــز فى الجماعة الاسلاميه وكل من ينتمى اليها جاكم القرف فى اشكالكم اللى زى الزفت
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أغسطس 2013)

*@Shorouk_News         الآن * *#الشروق | #المسلماني: الضغوط الاجنبية تجاوزت الأعراف الدولية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أغسطس 2013)

*الجيش يقدم عرضًا للإخوان لإنهاء اعتصامهم

* *8/6/2013   7:28 PM​*​*



*​
*

 قال مصدر عسكري رفيع المستوى اليوم الإثنين:" إن الجيش  والحكومة في مصر  سيعرضان الإفراج عن بعض أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من  السجون، وفك تجميد  أصول الجماعة، ومنحها ثلاثة مناصب وزارية في محاولة  لإنهاء الأزمة  السياسية في البلاد".* 
* وقال المصدر لرويترز:"ستطرح المبادرة حتى ننهي الأزمة، ونقنع الإخوان بإنهاء اعتصاماتهم."*
* وأكد مصدر سياسي مطلع تفاصيل الاقتراح.*​*
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  الجيش يقدم عرضًا للإخوان لإنهاء اعتصامهم 
​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أغسطس 2013)

*لماذا   يتم  فك  تجميد  أصول  حسابات  الجماعه !!   :ab5:*​ 
*ولماذا  يتم  اعطائهم  3  وزارات ؟؟ علشان  يأخونوها مثلا !!  :36_1_3:*​ 
*هوا  أحنا  ليه  مابنتعلمش  :12F616~137:  .. ودايما  ماشيين  ع  السمع  والطاعه !!  :018A1D~146:*​ 
*ما تفوقوا  بقي !!!!     **:t32:  :t32:*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أغسطس 2013)

*أعلن أحمد المسلمانى المستشار الإعلامى لرئيس الجمهورية أن المستشار عدلى منصور رئيس الجمهورية يستنكر تصريحات السيناتور الأمريكى جون ماكين، ويعتبرها تدخلا غير مقبول فى الشئون الداخلية لمصر.

وقال المسلمانى فى تصريح له مساء اليوم الثلاثاء إن جون ماكين يزيف الحقائق، وأن تصريحاته الخرقاء مرفوضة جملة وتفصيلا.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2013)

*بوابة الأهرام تنشر نص كلمة رئيس الوزراء حول فض اعتصامي رابعة العدوية والنهضة
2013-08-07 16:34:53​





قال الدكتور حازم الببلاوي رئيس مجلس الوزراء، إنه فيما يتعلق بالأوضاع  القائمة الآن في مصر فإن المجلس يعيد تأكيده على أن قرار فض اعتصامي رابعة  العدوية والنهضة هو قرار نهائي توافق عليه الجميع ولا رجعة عنه على  الإطلاق، وإن مراعاة المجلس لحرمة شهر رمضان والعشر الآواخر منه والتي كان  يأمل خلاله منها أن تحل هذه الأزمات دون اللجوء إلى التدخل الأمني ومن خلال  جهود مكثفة بذلتها الدولة في هذا الاتجاه، لا تعني تراجع المجلس عن قراره.

وأضاف الببلاوي خلال كلمته بالمؤتمر الصحفي اليوم الأربعاء، أن مجلس  الوزراء قد لاحظ أن المجتمعين في هذه الاعتصامات قد تجاوزا كل حدود السلمية  وذلك بالتحريض على العنف وممارسته واستخدام السلاح وقطع الطرق وتعطيل حركة  المرور والاعتداء على المنشآت العامة واحتجاز المواطنين وترويعهم حتى وصلت  الاعتداءات إلى المستشفيات والمدارس واستغلال الأطفال، وكلها أفعالا  يجرمها القانون، وقد قارب صبر الحكومة وتحملها على النفاد.

وتابع رئيس الوزراء قائلَا: "لذا فإن المجلس يحذر من تجاوز حدود السلمية  وأن استخدام السلاح بوجه رجال الشرطة أو المواطنين سيواجه بأقصى درجات  الحزم والقوة ومازلنا نناشد المواطنين المغرر بهم فى الميادين والمشاركين  فى تلك الأعمال الخطرة من الاستمرار بها ونطلب منهم الآن ومن جديد سرعة  المغادرة والانصراف إلى منازلهم وأعمالهم دون ملاحقة لمن لم تتلوث يده منهم  بالدماء ونتعهد بتوفير وسائل المواصلات مجاناً".

وحذر مجلس الوزراء من استمرار التصعيد الخطير والتحريض لهولاء المغرر بهم من قبل قيادات جماعة الإخوان، الأمر الذى يهدد سلامة الوطن.

وتؤكد الحكومة أنها ستبقى حامية للإرادة الشعبية التى تجسدت بقوة يوم  الثلاثين من يوينه، وتشيد بالجهود الكبيرة التى يبذلها رجال الشرطة خلال  هذه المرحلة الصعبة التى يمر بها الوطن.





*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أغسطس 2013)

*انا شايف قدامى الاشارة فى الجزيرة مباشر مفيش حد هناك خالص اعداد قليلة جدا مستنين ايه مش فاهم ما يخلصوا بقة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أغسطس 2013)

*دى صورتهم





*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2013)

*النائب العام يحيل "البلتاجي وحجازي" وأخرين للجنايات

* *8/7/2013   5:47 PM​*​*



*​
*
*​* طارق حافظ 


 وافق النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات على إحالة كل من  محمد البلتاجي  وصفوت حجازي ومحمد الزناتي وعبدالعظيم إبراهيم إلى محكمة  جنايات القاهرة  لإرتكابهم جناية إدارة تشكيل عصابي بغرض الدعوة إلى تعطيل  أحكام القانون  ومنع السلطات العامة من ممارسة أعمالها, ومقاومة السلطات  والبلطجة والشروع  في قتل النقيب محمود فاروق معاون مباحث قسم مصر الجديدة  ومندوب الشرطة هاني  عيد سعيد.* *

 وكشفت تحقيقات نيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية عن توافر الأدلة  ضد المتهمين على  قيامهم بإلقاء القبض على المجني عليهما ضابط الشرطة  ومعاونه حال قيامهما  بمهام تأمين مسيرة جماعة الإخوان المسملين,  وإقتادوهما إلى داخل إعتصام  رابعة العدوية وتعدوا عليهما بالضرب وأحدثوا  بهما إصابات شديدة, وأن رئيس  حي شرق مدينة نصر تمكن بتدخله لدى المعتصمين  برابعة العدوية من إطلاق سراح  المجني عليهما.* *

 وقد أكد شهود الواقعة صحة ما تعرض له رجلا الشرطة من قبض وإحتجاز داخل منطقة الإعتصام برابعة العدوية وتعذيبهما بدنيا.* *


شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  النائب العام يحيل "البلتاجي وحجازي" وأخرين للجنايات*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2013)

*الأزهر يجدد دعوته لاجتماع بعد العيد لتحقيق المصالحة الوطنية

* *8/7/2013   5:43 PM​*​*



*​
*
*​*أ ش أ 

* * صرح مصدر بالأزهر بأن الأزهر الشريف  سوف يدعو أصحاب المبادرات التي قدمت  لحل الأزمة الآنية التي تمر بها مصر  في لقاء هام بعد العيد مباشرة في حضور  فضيلة الإمام الأكبر الدكتور احمد  الطيب شيخ الأزهر الشريف. وأضاف المصدر  اليوم أن هناك بعض المبادرات يمكن  أن يبني عليها لبدء المصالحة الوطنية.*
* كان الأزهر قد أكد فى بيانات سابقة حرصه على تحقيق مصلحة الوطن بعيدا عن أى مصالح أخرى.*​*
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  الأزهر يجدد دعوته لاجتماع بعد العيد لتحقيق المصالحة الوطنية​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أغسطس 2013)

*عـاجل| 10قتلى وعشرات المصابين لم يتم حصرها... فى مجزة الاسكندرية
* *
أشعل  مجهولون النيران فى أتوبيس خاص بنقل أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين إلى  أماكن تظاهراتهم، وذلك على خلفية الاشتباكات التى حدثت منذ قليل بمنطقة  محطة الرمل، وأسفرت عن10 قتيل وعشرات المصابين لم يتم حصرهم حتى الآن، وتم  نقلهم إلى مستشفيات الجمهورية ورأس التين.
* *
كما أصيب صاحب  احد الكافتيريات على كورنيش الإسكندرية بطلق نارى حى، وتم تحطيم عدد من  واجهات المحلات، بالإضافة إلى إشعال النيران أمام القنصلية الإيطالية.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أغسطس 2013)

*الرئيس يوجه كلمة للشعب فى التاسعة مساءً*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أغسطس 2013)

مازلت الحكومه الانتقاليه تتعامل بحرفيه شديده تجاه الاخوان وتجاه الموقف الدولى 
ولكن وبعد فشل كل التعاملات السياسيه لم يتبقى الا الحل الامنى
فمتى سيتم فض الاعتصام بالطريقه الامنيه ؟


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أغسطس 2013)

*الطريقه  الأمنيه  لو  الخطه جاهزه  يبقي  قدامنا  اسبوع  ع الأقل* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أغسطس 2013)

*
أمس المسيرة في المنيا كانت الهتاف

 يا نصارى متفرحوش .... دا احنا هنلعب حلق حوش
 يا نصارى متفرحوش .... الشريعة ليها وحوش 
 يا تواضروس يا خنزير ...لم كلابك من التحرير
 يا تواضروس يا جبان .... لم كلابك من الميدان*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2013)

*عدلي منصور:لقد أعطينا الفرصة كاملة واستنفاد الجهود الضرورية لنبذ العنف وحقن الدماء
الرئيس عدلي منصور: افرحوا واسعدوا ومن لايدرك اللحظة الراهنة يتحمل مسئولية نفسه
عدلي منصور : خطوات الحكومة لمواجهة الأزمة في مصر ستكون محسوبة ومتأنية بغير تساهل ولا تفريط
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أغسطس 2013)

*عشرات من أنصار مرسى يغادرون "النهضة" بعد عروض للأطفال بمناسبة العيد

  الخميس، 8 أغسطس  2013 - 21:51* *





اعتصام النهضة* * 
كتب هانى الحوتى* *


* * 
غادر منذ قليل العشرات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى،   القادمون من المحافظات، محيط اعتصامهم بميدان النهضة، للعودة إلى   محافظاتهم، عقب مشاركتهم بصلاة العيد بالميدان.

واستقل عدد كبير منهم اﻻتوبيسات التى انتظرتهم خارج محيط اﻻعتصام، لإعادتهم   إلى منازلهم، وذلك بعد أن قدمت منصة مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى،   بميدان النهضة، عروضا للأطفال المتواجدين باﻻعتصام، بمناسبة عيد الفطر   المبارك.

وتجمع عدد كبير من الأطفال أمام المنصة، التى اقيمت خصيصا للأطفال صباح   اليوم، أمام حديقة الأورمان، لمشاهدة العروض التى تضمنت فقرة للساحر   والعرائس الكارتونية.



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أغسطس 2013)

*                 المتحدث باسم الإخوان من على منصة رابعة: اثبتوا أمكانكم حتى عودة "مرسى".. وإياكم والغرور

*​ *


 طباعة*​ *                         الخميس 08.08.2013 - 10:17 م 
*​ *





                                              منصة رابعة - صورة ارشيفية 
*​ *             عبد العزبز النحاس         *​ *صعد  منذ قليل الدكتور أحمد عارف المتحدث الرسمي باسم جماعة الإخوان، منصة  رابعة العدوية، وطالب من المعتصمين بأن يستمروا ويثبتوا فى اعتصامهم لحين  عودة شرعية محمد مرسى المنتخب.

وحذر "عارف" المعتصمين، من أن يصيبهم الغرور من كثرة عددهم -على حد قوله-.

وفي سياق آخر، نظم عدد من الشباب مسيرة تجوب محيط الميدان وسط هتافات معادية للقوات المسلحة.

صدى البلد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أغسطس 2013)

*شاهد ماذا قرر الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس الوزراء عبر تويتر الاّن












*​


----------



## لص القلوب (9 أغسطس 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *شاهد ماذا قرر الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس الوزراء عبر تويتر الاّن*​



الاخوان لو على حق لاحترمو هادا الكلام
الاشهر الحرم تحترمها الحكومة التى يدعى عليها بالكفر
وانتم الذين تدعون انكم تمثلون الاسلام مابتفرق معكم
لا والله الاسلام برئ برئ من تجار الدين
​
​
​
*



*​
​
*



*​
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2013)

*نيويورك الأمريكية : الإخوان خسروا المعركة وعليهم الإستسلام

*​*السبت 10 اغسطس 2013   
​*
*



​* 
*رأت   مجلة "نيو يوركر" الأمريكية أن الخيار الوحيد الباقي أمام قادة جماعة   "الإخوان" هو الاستسلام والاعتراف بالواقع, مؤكدة خلو جعبتهم إلا من القليل   من أوراق المساومة.

واعتبرت - في تعليق على موقعها الإلكتروني الجمعة - إعلان الرئيس الموقت   عدلي منصور الأربعاء عن انتهاء مرحلة الجهود الدبلوماسية بمثابة إخلاء طرف   الجهات الساعية إلى تحقيق تسوية أو إبرام اتفاق, قائلة إنه ليس ثمة مجال   للدهشة من عدم التوصل إلى أية تسوية مع جماعة "الإخوان".

ورأت المجلة في بيان منصور, الذي حمل فيه الجماعة مسئولية فشل الجهود وما   قد يستتبعه ذلك بدوره, تلويحا بأن الأيام القليلة المقبلة قد تشهد في أغلب   الظن فض اعتصامات الإخوان بالقوة بما يعني مزيدا من الدماء.

وعلى الرغم من ذلك, رصدت المجلة احتشاد أنصار الجماعة مرة أخرى الجمعة.

ونوهت "نيو يوركر" عن طول العداء تاريخيا بين جماعة "الإخوان" والمؤسسة   العسكرية المصرية; حيث تنظر الأخيرة "للاخوان" على أنها الدخيل والمنافس   الضئيل المحسوب على التيار الإسلامي, وفي المقابل تنظر جماعة "الإخوان"   للمؤسسة العسكرية باعتبارها مثلا للدولة العميقة.

ورصدت المجلة تصدر جماعة "الإخوان" منذ تأسيسها عام 1928 كافة مشاهد   التغيير السياسي وخروجها خاسرة في كافة هذه المشاهد تقريبا. ولفتت إلى أن   العلاقة بين المؤسسة العسكرية و "الإخوان" كانت دائما أشبه بالباب الدوار   أو المسحور, مشيرة إلى أن فترات التقارب أو التفاوض دائما ما أعقبتها حملات   قمعية واعتقالات.

ولفتت إلى أن السجن كان مكان قادة "الإخوان" أثناء الأيام الثمانية عشر   التي سقط خلالها نظام الرئيس الأسبق حسني مبارك, مشيرة إلى أنه رغم أن   هؤلاء القادة كانوا هاربين إبان تلك الأيام من السجن, إلا أن الجيش تفاوض   معهم, منوهة في هذا الصدد عن أن هذا الهروب من السجن هو الآن موضوع تحقيق   جنائي ضد الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي.

وعلى الجانب الآخر رصدت المجلة الأمريكية استمرار جماعة "الإخوان" إبان   الفوضى التي أعقبت سقوط مبارك في عقد صفقات خلف الكواليس, مشيرة إلى أنها   استخدمت انتصاراتها في عمليات الاقتراع كآداة نفوذ في تلك الصفقات, مؤكدة   أن الجماعة لم تمتزج أو تتوحد أبدا مع الثوار في الشوارع.

ورأت "نيو يوركر" أنه إذا كانت جماعة "الإخوان" محقة في إدانة التدخل   العسكري لعزل مرسي واتهام بقايا نظام مبارك "الفلول" بالعمل على إفشال   الرئاسة والادعاء بوقوف رجال الأعمال وراء أزمة الوقود, فإنها لا تستطيع   إنكار فشلها الذريع حين اعتمدت على تصورها الخاص للإسلام كمنهج في الحكم   دون التطرق نهائيا إلى انتهاج أية رؤية سياسية.

وقالت المجلة الأمريكية إن غياب الرؤية جعل مرسي- رجل الكواليس الذي يفتقر إلى الكاريزما- يبدو نسخة كربونية من مبارك.

وعلى الرغم من قدوم مرسي عبر الانتخابات الديمقراطية إلا أن مصر استمرت في   ثورة, بحسب المجلة التي عزت ذلك إلى أن تطلعات الناس إلى العدل والنزاهة   الحكومية وإصلاح مؤسستي القضاء والشرطة والعدالة الاجتماعية لم تشهد بداية   لتلبيتها.

ورصدت "نيو يوركر" ما يتمتع به وزير الدفاع عبدالفتاح السيسي من دعم مالي   من قبل دول الخليج ومن شعبية في الشوارع المصرية بين من يرحبون بوعوده   بإعادة الانطلاق من جديد في عملية التغيير السياسية التي تعثرت فيما بعد   سقوط مبارك.

واختتمت المجلة تعليقها بالقول إنه على الرغم من أن جماعة "الإخوان" ربحت الصندوق إلا أنها خرجت في نهاية الأمر كالعادة خاسرة.​*​*


البشاير
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط 40 طلقة ودرع واقي من الرصاص بحوزة أحد مؤيدي المعزول بمدينة نصر





 ضبط 40 طلقة ودرع واقي​ 





                     التحرير
                                              الحصار الذي تفرضه وزارة   الداخلية على معتصمي  رابعة العدوية المؤيدين للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي،   والطوق الأمني الذي تم  وضعه على أطراف الميدان بهدف منع دخول أو خروج   أسلحة وذخائر من وإلى  الإعتصام، أسفر عن ضبط أحمد مناصري مرسي وبحوزته   طلقات خرطوش وعصا خشبية  وسلاح أبيض ودرع واقي من الرصاص.
 أثناء تواجد كلا من الملازمين أول عبد العزيز الضبع الضابط بقسم شرطة    السلام ثان، وباسم عبد الهادي الضابط بالإدارة العامة لشرطة النجدة، والقوة    المرافقة بخدمتهم بشارع المخيم الدائم أمام مستشفي الشرطة دائرة القسم     تمكنوا من ضبط وليد عز الرجال عبد الله 38 سنة عامل، ومقيم دائرة مركز  منيا   القمح، شرقية، من مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول قائد السيارة 62455 ملاكي  شرقية،   وبحوزته 40 طلقة خرطوش وسلاح ابيض "بلطة"، وعصا خشبية، ودرع واقي  من  الرصاص  وقناع غاز وكاميرا ديجيتال، ومبلغ 1100 جنيه، وبمواجهته اعترف   بحيازته  للمضبوطات بقصد استخدامها للدفاع عن المعتصمين بميدان رابعة   العدوية في  حالة فض الاعتصام، تم إخطار اللواء جمال عبد العال مدير   الإدارة العامة  لمباحث القاهرة والذي أمر باحالة المتهم إلى النيابة   العامة التي قررت حبسه  على ذمة التحقيقات.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2013)

*"الجزيرة" توقف "البث المباشر" من "رابعة والنهضة"


*​* السبت 10/أغسطس/2013 - 02:32 م




قطعت قناة   الجزيرة القطرية بثها المباشر من إشارة رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر، وميدان   النهضة بالجيزة، محل اعتصام أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، والتي كانت   تنقل صورا حية لفاعاليات الاعتصام.

 يأتي ذلك   في الوقت الذي ترددت فيه أنباء عن وصول قوات من الأمن المركزي في محيط   الاعتصامين لبدء فرض الحصار التكتيكي على مقر اعتصام أنصار "المعزول".





​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2013)

*"الأباتشى" تحلق في سماء رابعة.. والمعتصمون يرددون هتافات ضد الجيش





طباعة
السبت 10.08.2013 - 02:05 م​






​حسن العمدة - مصطفى ناجى​
حلقت منذ قليل طائرات الاباتشى فوق سماء ميدان رابعة العداوية لمراقبة الاوضاع، بينما ردد المعتصمون هتافات ضد الجيش.

وعلى جانب آخر، وصل منذ قليل الحكم الدولى حمدى شعبان للمشاركة في اعتصام ميدان رابعة العدوية، للمطالبة بعودة الرئيس المعزول إلي الحكم.


صدى البلد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2013)

*التايمز: السعودية تعرض علي "مرسي" اللجوء.. والإخوان يفضلون المواجهة

 0* * 




السبت 10 August 2013 - 02:54 م* *






* * 



اهتمت  الصحف البريطانية بعرض السعودية اللجوء على مرسي في  محاولة لإنقاذ مصر، من  الوضع الذي آلت اليه، حيث جاء في صحيفة "التايمز"  البريطانية مقالا  لـ"ميشال بينيون" و"كاثرين فيليب" بعنوان "السعودية قد  تعرض على مرسي  اللجوء إليها لحل الأزمة المصرية".* *
وجاء في المقال أنه من المتوقع أن تعرض المملكة العربية   السعودية علي الرئيس المعزول "محمد مرسي" اللجوء إليها، في محاولة لحل   الأزمة التي تعصف في البلاد، وذلك بحسب مصادر مصرية.* *
وأضافت الصحيفة أنه بالرغم من كرهم الشديد للإخوان  المسلمين،  إلا أن السعوديين يرغبون في حل الأزمة التي تعصف بمصر، والسماح  للرئيس  المصري المعزول، بالمغادرة وإسقاط التهم الجنائية عنه، مما يفسح  المجال  للجيش المصري والحكومة المؤقتة بالتوصل إلى حل مع الإسلاميين.* *
وجاء في المقال أن السعودية لها تاريخ في توفير اللجوء إلى   القادة المعزولين، إلا أن أولئك الرؤساء المنفيين في السعودية، لا يحق  لهم  التعاطي في الشئون السياسية، ونادرا ما يراهم أحد، وهذا ما يروق لقادة   الجيش المصري، الذي لا نية له بالسماح لمرسي بلعب دور سياسي مرة ثانية.* *
وبحسب الصحيفة، فإن جميع الذين التقوا "مرسي" بعد عزله،  وجدوا  أنه ما زال مقتنعا بأنه سيعود مجددا لسدة الحكم، وأنه  ليس من  المتوقع  قبوله بمنفى مؤقت إما في تركيا أو قطر، إلا انه ليس هناك أي  إشارات إلى أن  قطر مستعدة للقيام بهذه الخطوة من أجله، كما أن قطر قد لا  تستطيع توفير  حماية كافية له.* *
وقالت مصادر إن الجيش المصري مصمم على الابتعاد عن  المواجهة،  إلا أنه يتمتع بمسافة ضيقة للمناورة، وجاء في "التايمز" أن  الإسلاميين  يعتقدون أن الغرب سيدعم مطالبهم بعودة "مرسي" إلى سدة الرئاسة،  إلا أن  الحكومة المصرية تأمل بأن يتمكن ممثلو الاتحاد الأوروبي والولايات  المتحدة  المتواجدون في القاهرة، بإقناع الإخوان المسلمين بأنهم لن  يستطيعوا العودة  إلى الحكم.* *
وختم المقال بالقول إن بعض المحللين السياسيين أشاروا إلى  أن  بعض قادة الإخوان المسلمين يفضلون المواجهة التي تجعلهم يظهرون بأنهم   شهداء.* *


البديل
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2013)

*ننشر رسالة "الشوري" المنحل من إشارة "رابعة العدوية" للسيسي

* *8/10/2013   3:24 PM​*​*



*​
*
*​*كريم شعبان 

* * عقدت لجنة الأمن القومي بمجلس الشورى  المنحل  مؤتمرا صحفيا حول احداث  تفجيرات سيناء باشارة رابعة العدوية حيث  اعتصام مؤيدي المعزول محمد مرسي.*
*  حيث انتقدت اللجنة التعتيم الاعلامي عما يحدث بسيناء، واتهام ابناء سيناء   بالارهاب واعتقالهم بدون أدلة، مطالبة القوات المسلحة بحماية الحدود   المصرية بعدما أصبحت مرتعاً للكيان الصهيوني.*
*  واردفت خلال البيان : رفض محاولات تغيير عقيدة الجيش المصري والتأكيد على   أن العدو الأساسي هو اسرائيل، رافضة انشغال الجيش بالسياسة وترك دوره في   حفظ الحدود المصرية ورد العدوان الخارجي.*​*
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  ننشر رسالة "الشوري" المنحل من إشارة "رابعة العدوية" للسيسي 
​*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2013)

*بالصور.. اللجان الشعبية بـ "رابعة" تتأهب لمواجهة فض الاعتصام


*​*
*​*
كثفت   اللجان الشعبية باعتصام أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، بميدان رابعة   العدوية، من تواجدها بمداخل ومخارج الميدان، بعدما ترددت أنباء عن تحرك   قوات الأمن لفض الاعتصام، مساء اليوم السبت.

ويواصل أنصار "المعزول"، إنشاء الحواجز الترابية والأسمنتية، للحليولة دون وصول قوات الأمن إلى داخل الاعتصام.





*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل..وفاة احدى "الاخوات" برابعة بعد تعذيبها لرفض "جهاد النكاح"

* *8/10/2013   7:41 PM​*​*



*​ *
**كريم شعبان 

 قالت حملة اخوان بلا عنف، خلال بيان لها اليوم، أن الحركة  رصدت اثناء  تواجدها باعتصام رابعة العدوية حالات تعذيب يتعرض لها مجموعه  من النساء  داخل اعتصام رابع، ووصل الامر الى حد الايذاء البدنى وذلك  للاثناء الاخوات  المعترضين على قرار المرشد فيما يتعلق بنكاح الجهاد.* *

 وأضاف بيان الحركة : ولقد  اصيب احدهم باصابات خطيره وهى  متواجده الأن فى  المستشفى الميدانى بالميدان ولقد رصدت امانة المرأة   بالحركه انتهاكات فى  حق الأخوات المؤمنات بميدان رابعة ، وحدوث حالات طلاق  من قبل الأعضاء بحق  هؤلاء نظرا للاحتجاج الاخوات على استمرارهم بالاعتصام  والزج بالاطفال فى  الاعتصام.* *

 واردف البيان "  وان امانة المرأة بالحركة سوف تكشف خلال  الايام القادمه عن  حجم الانتهاكات والجرائم ضد الانسانية التى تتعرض لها  الاخوات من خلال  الأوامر المباشرة من فضيله المرشد بإجبار الاخوات على  نكاح الجهاد ويكون  مصير الرافض منهم التعذيب حتى الموت.* *
  ولقد تأكد لنا حدوث حالة وفاة لاحدى الاخوات نتيجة  التعذيب الممنهج من قبل  تلك القيادات التى تجردت من الضمير وأن الحركه  تعلن عن اتخاذ اجراءات  تصعيدية ضد تلك الانتهاكات التى تتعرض لها الاخوات  بالجماعة.* *

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  عاجل..وفاة احدى "الاخوات" برابعة بعد تعذيبها لرفض "جهاد النك*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2013)

*مجهول يشعل النار في مدخل اعتصام "النهضة"..واللجان الشعبية تتهم أهالي بين السرايات

* *8/10/2013   7:31 PM​*​*



*​ *
 قام  مجهول  بإشعال النيران فى جريد النخيل الموضوع  عند مدخل اعتصام النهضة من ناحية شارع ثروت  وفر هارباً، إلا أن المعتصمين  نجحوا في إخماد الحريق بواسطة المياه والرمل.
 ومن جانبه أكد  أحد أفراد  اللجان الشعبية المكلفين بتأمين الاعتصام أن هذا الشخص من أهالى منطقة بين السرايات.* *
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  مجهول يشعل النار في مدخل اعتصام "النهضة"..واللجان الشعبية تتهم أهالي بين السرايات 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2013)

*
عاجل بدء فض اعتصامى  النهضة  و رابعة 







          بدأت، منذ قليل، الإجراءات الفعلية لفض اعتصامى "النهضة" و"رابعة العدوية"، وذلك بالتنسيق بين قوات الجيش والشرطة.

    وحاصرت المدرعات والآليات العسكرية التابعة للقوات المسلحة ووزارة    الداخلية المعتصمين المؤيدين للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، بميدان النهضة    بالجيزة، ورابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر، وتم توفير أتوبيسات مجانية لنقل    المشاركين فى الاعتصام إلى محل إقامتهم بالمحافظات.

    ومن المتوقع أن تصدر القوات تحذيراتها للمعتصمين، بعد قليل، إذا لم ينسحبوا من الميدان، لتبدأ بعدها خطوات فض الاعتصام فعليا.


  المصدر :  فيتو 

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2013)

​ *فزع بالنهضة عقب أنباء فض الاعتصام

*​ *




صورة أرشيفية
*​*            	        	      	 	سادت حالة من الفوضى مساء اليوم السبت ,ساحة ميدان النهضة , حيث  يعتصم  أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى بالإضافة إلى حالة من الهلع والفزع  عقب  ورود أنباء عن أن الشرطة والجيش سيقومون بفض الاعتصام اليوم.
    	وقام أنصار المعزول بتزويد التحصينات على الأبواب ومداخل ومخارج الاعتصام  لرد أى هجوم محتمل , وذلك فى الوقت الذى قامت المنصة بحث المعتصمين على  الثبات والعزيمة والتصدى لأى هجوم من قبل الشرطة والجيش.
	فى السياق ذاته قام مؤيدو الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى بإنشاء منصة ثانية   نسائية يقوم من خلالها النساء والطالبات والبنات بإلقاء الأشعار وترديد   الهتافات المؤيدة لمرسى والمناهضة للفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع.*​ ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أغسطس 2013)

*جريدة التحرير: الافراج عن قيادات اخوانية فى صفقة شاملة بين الحكومة والجماعة لفض الاعتصام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يقدر علي كل ما هو خير لمصر 
مبارك شعبي مصر


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2013)

*قطع الكهرباء عن اعتصام رابعة وصفحة غير رسمية للشرطة المصرية تكتب " ساعة الصفر "

ما نشوف حقيقى ولا افتكاسات زى كل مرة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2013)

*الصفحة الرسمية لحزب الحرية والعدالة بتؤكد خبر قطع الكهرباء وقطع البث التلفزيونى عن محيط رابعة  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2013)

*نقلا عن صفحة " استغاثة سكان رابعة العدوية "

*
* الكهرباء  تم قطعها بشكل جزئي ومازالت اعمدة انارة تعمل بطريق النصر والاعتصام  يستخدم مولدات كهرباء ولدية علي كل اعمدة الانارة كشافات تعمل

 والان يصلي المحتلين لرابعة وطلبوا من اللجان الشعبية عدم الصلاة والتأهب
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2013)

*«حازمون» تدعو لمحاصرة أقسام الشرطة ان فض اعتصام «رابعة»




حازمون
​
الاهرام الجديد الكندي: دعت حركة “حازمون” عبر صفحتها على موقع  التواصل الاجتماعي “فيس بوك” لمحاصرة أقسام الشرطة ومعسكراتها ، في حالة  فضة اعتصامي ميدان “رابعة العدوية” ، و ميدان “النهضة” بالقوة.
وأشارت الحركة إلى أن ذلك هو الحل الوحيد ، في حالة عدم مقدره أنصار التيار  الإسلامي للوصول للميدان ، حيث يقوم كلاٌ منهم حسب منطقته بمحاصرة أقسام  الشرطة بأعداد غفيرة ، وذلك لتشتيت قوات الأمن ، ومنع الإمدادات عنها.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل مجلس الوزراء بدء قطع الكهرباء والمياه عن اعتصام الإخوان لفضه
2013-08-11 13:58:07​




أكد شريف شوقى المستشار الإعلامى لمجلس الوزراء: "أنه يجب أن يعلم الجميع  أن الدولة المصرية ذات هيبة، وأنه لا خيار فى أمر عودة هيبتها والآمن  القومى فى مصر". 
وتابع "شوقى" خلال مداخلة هاتفية لفضائية "cbc" اليوم الأحد،: "هناك العديد  من الآليات لفض اعتصامى ميدان رابعة العدوية والنهضة، وبدأت بالفعل مثل  انقطاع الكهرباء والمياه عن المنطقة وسوف تتوالى الآليات لفض الاعتصام سواء  بسلمية أو بالطرق الأخرى التى تنتهجها القوات أو الحكومة من أجل فض  الاعتصام بسرعة وفى أقرب وقت".




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد الدكتور أكثم أبو العلا المتحدث باسم وزارة الكهرباء والطاقة، أنه فى حالة إصدار تعليمات من رئاسة مجلس الوزراء بفصل التيار عن معتصمى رابعة العداوية لن يتم الاستجابة لهذه التعليمات مهما كانت مصدرها.

وأضاف أبو العلا فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن المهندس أحمد إمام وزير الكهرباء لن يقبل أن تستخدم الوزارة فى صراعات سياسية وسيرفض فصل الخدمة عن المواطنين أى كانت انتماءاتهم، لافتا إلى أن المهندس حسن يونس رفض تعليمات نائب رئيس الجمهورية فى عهد الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك بفصل التيار عن متظاهرى التحرير.

وأشار أبو العلا إلى أن وزارة الكهرباء وزارة خدمية لا علاقة لها بالصراعات السياسية قائلا "اللى عايز يقطع التيار يروح هو يكسر اللوحات إنما إحنا مش هنقطع، ولا هندخل فى صراعات سياسية".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2013)

*القابضة:لن يتم قطع المياه عن رابعة أو النهضة..ولا علاقة لنا بالسياسة
القابضة:لن يتم قطع المياه عن رابعة أو النهضة..ولا علاقة لنا بالسياسة

 الأحد، 11 أغسطس 2013 - 15:06
 صورة أرشيفية 
كتب أحمد حسن

أكد العميد محى الصيرفى، المتحدث باسم الشركة القابضة لمياه الشرب والصرف الصحى، أنه لن يتم قطع المياه على معتصمى رابعة العدوية أو ميدان النهضة، لافتا إلى أنه الشركة القابضة لم تتلق أى تعليمات بذلك.

 وأضاف الصيرفى، لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه لم يحدث قبل ذلك أنه تم قطع المياه سواء فى ثورة 25 يناير أو أى أحداث أعقبتها، مستبعدا قطع المياه عن المعتصمين لأنه لو تم ذلك سيتم قطع المياه عن المنطقة بأكملها وهذا لن يقبله سكان المنطقة.

 وأكد أن الشركة القابضة تقوم بتقديم الخدمة لكافة المواطنين وليس لها علاقة بالسياسة أو أى أحداث أخرى.



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2013)

*الألمانية: الداخلية تحدد فجر الغد لفض اعتصامى "رابعة" و"النهضة"

 الأحد، 11 أغسطس 2013 - 17:29

 



اعتصام رابعة- أرشيفية​​(د ب أ)*​*
 




 كشف مصدر أمنى بارز بوزارة الداخلية أن فض الاعتصام فى ميدانى رابعة العدوية والنهضة، سيكون فجر غد الاثنين. 

 وأضاف المصدر أن اللواء   محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية اجتمع ظهر اليوم الأحد،  مع عدد من مساعديه،   وانتهى الاجتماع إلى تحديد فجر اليوم الاثنين موعدا  نهائيا لبدء لفض   اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة.

 واستعرض الوزير تقارير   أمنية حول أعداد المعتصمين والأسلحة التى بحوزتهم،  والحصون التى قاموا   بتدشينها فى الميدانين، وأعداد النساء والأطفال  الموجودين بينهم.

 وكشف المصدر أن جميع القوات   التى ستشارك فى فض الاعتصامات، وستكون مدعمة  بآليات مصفحة، مع توفير  دروع  واقية من الرصاص لجميع الأفراد والجنود. 

 أضاف المصدر أنه سيتم حصار   الاعتصامات ومنع الطعام والشراب، وسيتم توجيه  تحذيرات، ثم إطلاق خراطيم   المياه، ثم استخدام طلقات الصوت، وغلق جميع  المداخل والمخارج، وفتح مدخل   واحد فى الأماكن الموجود فيها النساء  والأطفال، وآخران للشباب والرجال   للخروج منها فقط، وسيتم تزويد القوات  بأجهزة لكشف المفرقعات عن بعد.

 وأكد المصدر أن الداخلية   حريصة على عدم إراقة الدماء خلال فض الاعتصام،  وأنها ستناشد المعتصمين   الانصراف دون اللجوء للعنف حفاظا على الأرواح من  الجانبين.


 اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2013)

*بعد قليل.. بيان للإخوان للرد على "الداخلية".. والجماعة تدعو شبابها للاحتشاد برابعة والنهضة

* *8/11/2013   7:11 PM​*​*



*​ *
 طالبت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أعضاءها بمحافظتى  القاهرة والجيزة بسرعة التوجه إلى ميداني رابعة العدوية والنهضة، بعد ما  نُشر عن مصدر أمنى باعتزام الداخلية عن فض الاعتصامين فجر غد الاثنين.

 كما دعت الجماعة الى مليونية غدًا الاثنين للمطالبة بعودة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي تحت شعار "معا ضد فض اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة".* *

 فى حين، أفادت أنباء قوية أن المركز الإعلامي للجماعة  برابعة العدوية يعكف الآن على إعداد بيان حول الرد على ما تم نشره من  معلومات حول نية لدى وزارة الداخلية الشروع في فض الاعتصام فجر غد".* *

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  بعد قليل.. بيان للإخوان للرد على "الداخلية".. والجماعة تدعو شبابها للاحتشاد برابعة والنهضة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2013)

*لميس الحديدي      ‏@Lamees_Alhadidi https://twitter.com/Lamees_Alhadidi/status/366617315548200960 * *@Almoslemani هل صحيح سيتم فض الاعتصام فجر الاثنين ؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2013)

*المغير ساخرًا: حان الوقت لنبنى بيوت بالطوب فى رابعة والنهضة

* *8/11/2013   7:39 PM​*​*



*​ *
 تعليقا على مما تردد عن فض اعتصامي رابعة والنهضة،  قال أحمد المغير، الناشط الإخواني، ساخرا عبر تغريدة له على تويتر ، "  بالنسبة لاعتصام رابعة والنهضة أنا شايف إن جه الوقت إنهم يفضوا الخيم  ويبنوا بيوت بالطوب بقة...ههههههه أوعى تكون افتكرت إنهم هيمشوا ولا حاجة  ". 

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  المغير ساخرًا: حان الوقت لنبنى بيوت بالطوب فى رابعة والنهضة*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

انا ماشفتش كدة بجد 
حكومة ضعيفة اوووي و لا عارفة تعمل حاجة 
بجد بقت حاجة تقرف 
ليهم حق يعملو اللي هما عايزينه و يتريقوا كمان 
اذا كان الشعب كله نزل علشان يدي التفويض علشان عايز يترحم من ارهابهم و قرفهم 
و بعد كل ده اهي الحكومة و لا الجيش عامل حاجة معاهم


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أغسطس 2013)

*التصريحات  أعتقد  أنها  غير  دقيقه.*

*قرار  فض  الأعتصام  لازم  يتوافر  فيه  عنصر  المفاجأه.*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2013)

*ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻐﻀﺐ ﺍﻧﺘﺎﺑﺖ ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻤﻲ ﻣﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭﻳﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺧﺘﻔﺎﺀ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺍﺏ ﻓﺾ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ، ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﻛﺪﺕ ﺍﻷﻧﺒﺎﺀ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﺠﺮ ﺍﻹﺛﻨﻴﻦ.
ﻓﻘﺪ ﺍﺧﺘﻔﻰ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺘﺎﺟﻲ ﻭﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻳﺎﻥ ﻭﺻﻔﻮﺕ ﺣﺠﺎﺯﻱ ﻭﺃﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻳﺎﺳﻴﻦ ﻭﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺍﺏ ﻟﺤﻈﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺮ ﻟﻔﺾ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ ﻭﻟﻢ تظﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻛﺎﻟﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻨﺼﺔ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﻣﻤﺎ ﺃﺛﺎﺭ ﻏﻀﺐ ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺑﺎﻻﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ. 
ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺘﺎﺟﻲ ﻗﺪ ﻇﻬﺮ يوم الأحد ﻭﻭﺟّﻪ ﻛﻠﻤﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﻌﺘﺼﻤﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻨﺼﺔ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭﻳﺔ ﺣﺜﻬﻢ ﺧﻼﻟﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰﻭﻝ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺮﺳﻲ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ: ﺃﻣﺔ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺑﺮﺟﺎﻟﻬﺎ ﻭﻧﺴﺎﺋﻬﺎ ﻭﺃﻃﻔﺎﻟﻬﺎ ﺗﻘﻒ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻈﺎﻟﻢ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻗﻮﺓ، ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒًﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺼﻤﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﺒﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻤﻮﺩ.*


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أغسطس 2013)

*مستنيين  أيه !! القيادات  هربت ... أتكلوا  أنتوا  ع الله  برضه*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2013)

*رويترز: الشرطة المصرية تؤجل فض أنصار مرسي لهذا السبب !




 
ترجمة - دينا قدري 

أفادت وكالة "رويترز" للأنباء بأن قوات الأمن المصرية قامت بتأجيل تدخلها  لفض أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي الذي تم الإعلان عن البدء فيه فجر  الاثنين، بحسب مصادر أمنية.​ وأشار مصدر أمني إلى أن عملية فض أنصار مرسي تم تأجيلها بسبب العدد الكبير  للمتظاهرين الذين تدفقوا إلى مواقع تجمع أنصار مرسي عقب الإعلان عن قرب  تدخل قوات الأمن.​ وكانت مصادر من أجهزة الأمن والحكومة المؤقتة قد أعلنت أمس الأحد عن أن  الشرطة المصرية ستبدأ في التدخل في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم.​ ولا يزال من غير المعروف في الوقت الحالي ما إذا كانت قوات الأمن المصرية  ستبدأ في وقت متأخر من اليوم في العملية التي من شأنها أن تتسبب في مواجهة  دموية مع الآلاف من أنصار مرسي الذين يشاركون في الاعتصامات أم لا.​ والجدير بالذكر أنه منذ عزل أول رئيس منتخب ديمقراطياً في تاريخ البلاد،  أسفرت أعمال العنف بين أنصار مرسي ومعارضيه عن سقوط ما يقرب من 300 قتيل،  من بينهم العشرات من مؤيدي الرئيس الإسلامي.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2013)

*هذه خطة منع هروب قيادات «الإخوان»






«الإخوان» يصبون خرسانة فى الشوارع الرئيسية بـ«رابعة»​ كشفت مصادر أمنية بارزة لـ«الوطن» أن جهازى المخابرات والأمن  الوطنى وضعا خطة محكمة لمنع هروب قيادات  الإخوان، وعلى رأسهم محمد بديع  المرشد العام، ومحمد البلتاجى، وصفوت  حجازى، عقب فض اعتصامى رابعة العدوية  والنهضة. وأوضحت المصادر أن الخطة  تعتمد على أن تتولى الشرطة إغلاق كل  الطرق المؤدية إلى اعتصام رابعة  العدوية، بعد ورود معلومات عن نيتهم الهروب  إلى قطاع غزة، أو اللجوء  لسفارتى تركيا وقطر، لطلب اللجوء السياسى. كما  كشفت المصادر أن الأمن  الوطنى قدم أدلة تؤكد وجود قنابل محلية الصنع وأسلحة  آلية وطبنجات  ومولوتوف داخل الاعتصامين. 
وأكد الدكتور شريف شوقى، المستشار الإعلامى لمجلس الوزراء، أن فض  اعتصامَى  «رابعة والنهضة» بات قريباً، فيما أكدت مصادر حكومية مسئولة أن  الدكتور  حازم الببلاوى، رئيس الوزراء، أجرى عدة اتصالات بوزير الداخلية أمس   لمراجعة الخطة النهائية للتعامل مع المعتصمين، وطالب الببلاوى بضرورة   استخدام أقصى درجات ضبط النفس، حال لجوء الإخوان إلى استفزاز القوات. وشدد   الببلاوى، فى بيان صادر عن مجلس الوزراء أمس، على دعم الحكومة الكامل   للقوات المسلحة فى حربها ضد الإرهاب، وتطهير سيناء من البؤر الإرهابية   والإجرامية. وانخفضت أعداد المعتصمين فى «رابعة العدوية» و«النهضة»، صباح   أمس، عقب قضائهم ليلة من التوتر والرعب، بسبب انقطاع التيار الكهربائى،   وانتشار أنباء عن قيام وزارة الداخلية بفض الاعتصامات، وتكثيف قوات الجيش   والأمن المركزى حصارها للاعتصامين. وشيد معتصمو «رابعة» أسواراً خرسانية   وسواتر رملية بارتفاع 3 أمتار بعرض الطريق فى كافة مداخل الاعتصام، وقال   محمد البلتاجى، المحال لمحكمة الجنايات، فى كلمته للمعتصمين من منصة «رابعة   العدوية»: «لن تنصرفوا حتى لو نزلت علينا فرق الصاعقة والمظلات من   الطائرات». 
وقالت حركة «إخوان بلا عنف» إن اجتماعاً لقيادات الإرشاد، مساء أمس  الأول،  وضع التدابير الخاصة بمنع فض الاعتصام، تتضمن نشر أنابيب بوتاجاز  حول  الاعتصام بميدان النهضة وفى الصفوف الأمامية لميدان رابعة، وتقديم  الخيام  التى تحوى الأطفال والنساء فى الصفوف الأولى لوضع القوات المشاركة  فى الفض  فى مأزق. ووقعت اشتباكات بالحجارة والخرطوش بين الإخوان وأهالى  السيدة  زينب، أثناء مسيرة لأعضاء الإخوان فى طريقها إلى «رابعة العدوية»  أسفرت عن  عشرات الإصابات من الطرفين، كما أوقفت عناصر إخوانية حركة مترو  الأنفاق  فى محطة الشهداء لمدة ربع ساعة حاملين رايات القاعدة السوداء.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2013)

*الأناضول و نتائج اجتماع مجلس الأمن القومي بخصوص اعتصامات أنصار مرسي
2013-08-12 23:06:19* * 





* * 
 «الأناضول»: اجتماع مجلس الأمن القومي يقرر محاصرة اعتصامات أنصار مرسي دون فضه​ 
قالت   وكالة انباء الأناضول، إن مجلس الأمن القومي أنهى اجتماعه، مساء الإثنين،   برئاسة الرئيس المؤقت المستشار عدلي منصور، دون الإعلان عن قرار بشأن  مصير  اعتصامي رابعة العدوية ونهضة مصر، بحسب مصادر مقربة من الرئاسة.​ وقالت   المصادر المقربة من الرئاسة، طلبت عدم نشر أسمائها، إن «المشاورات مستمرة   بين جميع الأطراف الحكومية حول كيفية التعامل مع الاعتصامات».​ ورجحت أن «يستقر الأمر على محاصرة الاعتصامات وخنقها بدلا من التدخل الأمني الذي قد يوقع ضحايا».​ وحضر   اجتماع مجلس الأمن القومي كل من الرئيس المؤقت عدلي منصور، ونائبه   للعلاقات الدولية محمد البرادعي، ورئيس الوزراء حازم الببلاوي، ونائبه   الأول وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، ووزير   الداخلية محمد إبراهيم، ووزير المالية أحمد جلال.​ 



*


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أغسطس 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هذه خطة منع هروب قيادات «الإخوان»​*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


الله  عليكي  يامصر  بقياده  مرتعشه  ... !!!
ياخساره  ... بعضهم  أتسرعوا  وأدعوا  إنه  هكذا  يتم  التعامل  مع  الأرهاب !!
​


----------



## aymonded (13 أغسطس 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> الله  عليكي  يامصر  بقياده  مرتعشه  ... !!!
> ياخساره  ... بعضهم  أتسرعوا  وأدعوا  إنه  هكذا  يتم  التعامل  مع  الأرهاب !!
> ​



اللي يجنن إلى الآن ازاي يعني يسمحوا للناس تدخل وتخرج براحتها خالص، ويسبوا عربيات مُحملة بالغذاء والمؤمن وعارفين أن فيها سلاح، ومواد بناء تدخل ويبنوا بيها سور حول المنطقة كأنها بتاعتهم او دويلة صغيرة يمكن ياخدوا عليها جمارك أو يقلبوها مقاطعة لوحدها، أنا مش فاهم فين الدولة اللي مش شايف ليها ملامح ولا كأن الشعب لصوته قيمه لما خرج يعطي تفويض علشان موضوع الإرهاب، وأنا عن نفسي مش فاهم ايه الموضوع والبرادعي وحتى السيسي والحكومة والرئيس المؤقت مش مفهوم ليهم راس من رجل والا عاوزين ايه ولا ايه القرارات والتصريحات اللي بتطلع ويرجعوا عنها ومش يتنفذ منها حاجة ..
 ما عدشي حد فاهم حاجة خالص وكلنا بنفترض أشياء الله واعلم ان كانت صح والا غلط، وما فيش حاجة تمت نهائياً بدون أن يعملها الشعب بنفسه فقط، وكل ما يسلم الأمور لشوية نخبة أو حكومة جديدة او رئيس نرجع للمربع صفر من جديد ويبقى لازم الشعب يقوم بثورة جديدة، حرام عليهم فعلاً، وللأسف قبل ما يمسكوا ويقعدوا على الكراسي يقولوا كلام زي العسل ولا أروع منه يدغدغوا بيها عواطف الشعب ويتلاعبوا بأفكاره، لكن على أرض الواقع فعل مافيش = صفر؛ وناس مهرتأة مش قد انها تمسك مصر خالص.. وفي الآخر يتحججوا بحجج اسخف من اللي قبليها، وعجبي بجد
​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أغسطس 2013)

*أنا فعلا  مستغرب  كتير.. لأنه  بتحصل  حاجات  لا  يتخيلها  عقل .. مثل  معروف  أن  الأعتصام  مسلح  ..  لكن  نسمح  بوجوده .. نسمح  بدخول  سلاح ... لعدم  الأنتباه  إلي  التفتيش .. تدخل  مواد  بناء  .. من  اسمنت  وجبس  ورمل  وزلط  وخشب  وحديد  تسليح  كمان .. إيه  ده !!  ... إحنا  فين !! ..*​ 
* وبعدين  حي  كبير  كامل  متضرر من  هذا  الأعتصام  .. أعراض  الناس  تنتهك  عيني  عينك ..  وييجي  يقولك .. أصله مش  عايزين  دم ..  طب  يعني إيه  !!*​ 
*التبرير  الوحيد  الذي  أمامي .. أن هؤلاء  ليسوا  برجال  دوله ..  ضعاف ... صحيح  هم  فئه  تكنوقراط  علي  أفضل  مستوي .. ولكننا  نجهل  علم  الأداره ... وبالتحديد  إداره  الدوله.*​ 

*هناك  أحساس  يعتمد  علي  كثير  من  المنطق بأن  الرجل  المخلص  .. السيسي .. يريد  الفض  منذ  أمس  وليس  الغد .. وهو  لا  يقبل  المساومات  في  أمن  الوطن  .. ولا  يتهدد  ..  ولا  يعطي  ايه  إيماءه  لمن  يتوعدوه  من  القوي  الخارجيه .. ولكن  يستوقفه  قرار  جماعي  داخلي  .. بعدم  الفض  الآن  ...  *

*هو  لا  يريد  أن  يتجاوز  هذا  الأجماع .. لعدم  توجيه  أتهام  له  بديكتاتوريه  أو  فرض  قرار  معين .. بس  الحمد الله  أنهم  أخيرا  أجتمعوا  علي  قرار  الفض .. وسوف  يتكلفون  ويكلفون  دماء  غزيره .. إذا  لم  تتوائم  خطتهم  مع  المستجدات  في  الميدانيين .. رابعه  والنهضه .. *
*سؤال  بعيد  قوي ... هل  الأيديولوجيه  تلعب  دورا  في  هذا  المسار ؟؟ الله  أعلم  بما  في  القلوب*​​​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2013)

اعتقد-- هما مستنيين يئمنوا شويه سيناء علشان بتوع النهضه و رابعه ميبقاش لهم ضهر جامد يسندوا عليه و يساعدهم--
 متخيله إنهم بيدبروا خطه--- و كل شويه يطلعوا إشاعه بساعه معينه لبدء فض الاعتصام-- يمكن علشان يرصدوا تحركاتهم و كدا--- بس مش فاهما بردوا ازاى سايبين كل ده يخش و 15 اوتوبيس  داخلوا ميدان النهضه-- ليه سيبين دول يخشوا-- هل علشان يجمعوهم كلهم جوه؟!! 
مش فاهما حاجه...


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اعتقد-- هما مستنيين يئمنوا شويه سيناء علشان بتوع النهضه و رابعه ميبقاش لهم ضهر جامد يسندوا عليه و يساعدهم--





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> متخيله إنهم بيدبروا خطه--- و كل شويه يطلعوا إشاعه بساعه معينه لبدء فض الاعتصام-- يمكن علشان يرصدوا تحركاتهم و كدا--- بس مش فاهما بردوا ازاى سايبين كل ده يخش و 15 اوتوبيس  داخلوا ميدان النهضه-- ليه سيبين دول يخشوا-- هل علشان يجمعوهم كلهم جوه؟!!
> مش فاهما حاجه...



* طبعا  ممكن  يكونوا  بيحاولوا  يأمنوا  أو  يطهروا  سيناء  الأول حتي  لا  تكون  ملجأ  للأرهابيين  بعد  الفض .. لكن  ده  جاي  علي  حساب  أهل  رابعه  والجيزه  .. بس  هما  طبعا  عندهم  خطأ  .. في  ترك  كل  حاجه  تخش  الأعتصام ..  سواء  ناس  أو  عتاد  أو  سلاح ... والخطأ  إما  ناتج  عن  غباء  .. أو  أنهم  جبناء  في  منع  دخول  الممنوعات ... ومفيش  تالت*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2013)

*شهد شارع فيصل مساء اليوم اشتباكات بين المواطنين وعناصر من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، عقب قيام الجماعة بتنظيم مسيرة خرجت من مسجد التوحيد والنور بمنطقة مدكور متجهة إلى شارع العشرين.

وقام أهالى شارعى العشرين والملكة بالتصدى للمسيرة، وأجبروها على الفرار لشارع الهرم، وتوجه الأهالى إلى مسجد التوحيد النور الملاصق لأحد فروع محلات التوحيد والنور وقاموا باقتحامه.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 أغسطس 2013)

*حان وقت ساعة الصفر لفض اعتصامي «رابعة والنهضة»*
*2013-08-13 21:56:34*​​​




[COLOR=black !important]*مصادر مطلعة: حان وقت ساعة الصفر لفض اعتصامي «رابعة والنهضة»


قالت مصادر مطلعة، إن هناك توقعات بفض اعتصامي رابعة العدوية ونهضة مصر،  «الليلة»، حيث يتواجد مؤيدو الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، المطالبين بعودته  للحكم.
وأضافت المصادر، التي فضلت عدم ذكر اسمها، في تصريحات خاصة لـ«بوابة  الشروق»، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، أن ساعة الصفر قد حان وقتها، خاصة بعد أن  زادت دعوات الإخوان للتظاهر في عدة مناطق أخرى، ما أدى إلى حدوث مناوشات  بينهم والأمن، فضلًا عن تهديدات العديد من أبناء التيارات الإسلامية بحرق  أقسام الشرطة وتصفية الضباط.



مصدر الشروق*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 أغسطس 2013)

*أنباء عن رفع الشرطة درجة التأهب وسط احتمالات لفض اعتصامي "رابعة" و"النهضة" الليلة








أفادت أنباء بأن الشرطة المصرية رفعت،  مساء اليوم، درجة التأهب والاستعداد لقواتها المتواجدة في محيط اعتصام  أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بميداني "رابعة العدوية" و"نهضة مصر". ولم  يتسن التأكد بشكل رسمي من وزارة الداخلية عن هذه الأنباء.* *
وقال مصدر أمني مطلع بوزارة الداخلية إن "رفع درجة الاستعدادات يأتي لاحتمالية فض الاعتصامين خلال الساعات القادمة" .* *
وقال المصدر المتواجد في محيط اعتصام  "رابعة العدوية" حاليا، إن "التعليمات التي صدرت لقوات الأمن برفع درجة  الاستعداد والتأهب جاءت لاحتمال اتخاذ قرار بفض الاعتصامين وبالتالي تكون  القوات مستعدة للقيام بعملية الفض" .* *
ولفت المصدر إلى أن "خطة الفض في حال  اتخاذ القرار بتنفيذها الليلة، أو صباح غد الأربعاء، تشمل ترك ثلاثة ممرات  آمنة من مداخل ميداني رابعة العدوية ونهضة مصر للخروج الآمن منهما".* *
وذكر أنه "سيتم استخدام مكبرات الصوت  لمدة زمنية مناسبة قبل القيام بعملية الفض في حال اتخاذ القرار بالفض  الليلة، سيعقبها استخدام للمياه"، مشيرا إلى أنه "في حال استخدام أسلحة  وإطلاق نار باتجاه قوات الأمن ستكون هناك قوات مدربة على التعامل مع هذه  الحالة".* *
وتعتبر السلطات  المصرية أن اعتصامي رابعة والنهضة "تمثل تهديدا للأمن القومي" للبلاد،  وأعلنت مرارا أن قرار فضها "نهائي ولا رجعة فيه"، ولا سيما بعد إعلان  الرئاسة المصرية الأسبوع الماضي فشل محاولات الوساطة التي قام بها أطراف  عربية وغربية.​* *

*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أغسطس 2013)

*يادى النيلة علينا دا للمرة المليون اقرا الخبر دا

حاجة مملة فعلا  
*


----------



## نسمات (14 أغسطس 2013)

السلام
​لما المسيحين قرروا يعتصموا عند ماسبيرو انتصارا للشهداء اللي
قتلهم العسكر...نزل المسلمين معاهم كتفا بكتف
وماسمعناش دعوات فض الاعتصام بالقوة

أنا مش هقول غير شئ واحد
أنا اتربيت في كنف الاخوان
وكان ألف باء الأدبيات اللي بنتعلمها
إن المسيحي المصري دا أخويا دمه دمي وعرضه عرضي
وبالرغم إن ناظرتي في المدرسة الثانوية كانت مسيحية
وفي يوم أجبرت أغلى صديقاتي إنها تخلع النقاب قدام الطلبة كلهم في الملعب
إلا إني لغاية اللحظة دي بحبها وبحترمها

المسلم والمسيحي في مصر شئ واحد
لو اتفرقوا على أساس طائفي يبقى عليه العوض
مش بقول انزلوا أيدونا أو اعتصموا معانا لكن ع الأقل
ماتتحملش ذنب دم إنسان كان كل هم حرية بلده بجد

وفي الآخر لو اختلفنا في الدين هيفضل ربنا واحد
ربنا يحفظ مصر وأهلها مسلمين ومسيحين

ولو في حد عايز يعلق على كلامي أنا موافقة
لكن بكل أدب وذوق...لأني في الحقيقة ماأقدرش أدخل
في سجالات بعيدة عن أخلاق الإسلام اللي اتعلمتها


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أغسطس 2013)

*خد يا حبيبى ومتشلش فى نفسك قال كتف فى كتف قال 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuGpAKn6cbc

ادى قنواتك الاسلامية بعد قتل شهداء ماسبيرو بيقولوا ان بلطجية النصارى قتلوا الجيش 

طبعا دا من فرط المحبة

واللى انت اتربيت فى كنفهم او بما يسمى الاخوان المسلمين هم رعاة الارهاب فى العالم

فهذا عاصم عبد الماجد الارهابى المتقاعد الذى هدد المسيحين علانية وبحضور الطرطور مرسى مندوب خيرت الشاطر فى الرئاسة

الحلوين الامامير حلفاء القاعدة وحماس بيحبوا المسيحين اوى اوى اوى اوى ومن فرط محبتهم كتبولنا بعض عبارات الترحيب على جدران الكنايس  








فهؤلاء القطبيين الذين تربوا على فقه الارهابى سيد قطب الذى يعتبر ان مصر ما هو الا مجتمع جاهلى اخذوا يرددوا فى مسيراتهم " يا تاوضروس يا جبان لم  كلابك من الميدان "

عزيزى الخروف اذهب الى مزبلة التاريخ غير اسفين عليك فالكل قد اخذ مكانه الحقيقى مصر ورجعت للمصرين وانتم فى مزبلة التاريخ قابعين

ثانيا انا يهمنى دم المصرى اللى زى بس شوية رعاع قاعدين باوامر مرشدهم وسيدهم علشان ميتكلبشوش فى امن الدولة ويتعمل معاهم الجلاشة ومسرب شوية مساكين مغيبين ينتشروا فى القاهرة قال ليهم عدد يعنى فدول قدامهم حل من اتنين ياما ينضموا لصفوف المصريين ويحترموا نفسهم ياما يستحملوا قسوة القانون  
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

جاري الان فض الاعتصامين وتبادل اطلاق النار بالاسلحه الاليه والمختلفه


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أغسطس 2013)

اون تى في لايف مصورة غزوة فتح مستوطنة النهضة والمحور مصورة غزوة فتح مستوطنة رابعة


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*

ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻴﺔ ﻟﻮﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ

 ﺑﻴﺎﻥ ﻫﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻓﺾ ﺇﻋﺘﺼﺎﻣﻰ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻬﻀﺔ
ﺇﻧﻔﺎﺫﺍً ﻟﺘﻜﻠﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﺑﺈﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﺍﻹﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻼﺯﻣﺔ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺇﻋﺘﺼﺎﻣﻰ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻬﻀﺔ، ﻭﺇﻧﻄﻼﻗﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺔِ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﺔ ﻟﻮﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻔﺎﻅِ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻃﻨﻴﻦ .. ﻓﻘﺪ ﻗﺎﻣﺖ ﺍﻷﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻷﻣﻨﻴﺔ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﺈﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﺍﻹﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻼﺯﻣﺔ ﻟﻔﺾ ﺍﻹﻋﺘﺼﺎﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭِ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﻤﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺡِ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝِ
 ﺍﻵﻣﻦ ﻟﻠﻤﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪﻳﻦ ﻓﻴﻬﻤﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺬ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺪﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻢ ﺇﻋﻼﻧﻬﻢ ﺑﻬﺎ .. ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺩﻯ ﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮﻯ، ﻭﺷﺎﺭﻉ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻣﻌﺔ ﺑﺈﺗﺠﺎﻩِ ﻣﻴﺪﺍﻥِ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺰﺓ ﻣﻊ ﺗﺠﺪﻳﺪِ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﻬﺪ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﻣﻼﺣﻘﺔ ﺃﻳﺎً ﻣﻨﻬﻢ، ﻋﺪﺍ ﺃﻭﻟﺌﻚ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻃﺎﻟﺘﻬﻢ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺎﺑﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻀﺒﻂ ﻭﺍﻹﺣﻀﺎﺭ.
ﺇﻥ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ ﻭﻫﻰ ﺗﺆﺩﻯ ﻭﺍﺟﺒﻬﺎ ﺣﺮﻳﺼﺔٌ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺹ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻼﻣﺔ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ ﺃﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ، ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺇﺭﺍﻗﺔِ ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﺩﻡٍ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ، ﻭﺇﻧﻬﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺗﻠﺘﺰﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻀﻮﺍﺑﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﻟﻠﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ ﻭﻓﻘﺎً ﻟﻠﻘﻮﺍﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻹﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﺎﺭﻑ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ .. ﻭﺗﺤﺬﺭ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻳﺔ ﺗﺼﺮﻓﺎﺕ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﺔ ﺳﺘﻮﺍﺟﺔ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺴﻢ ﻭﻓﻰ ﺇﻃﺎﺭ ﺿﻮﺍﺑﻂ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻋﻰ.
ﻭﺗﺪﻋﻮ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ ﻭﺳﺎﺋﻞ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻮﻗﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻧﻰ ﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻹﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻷﻣﻨﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺪﺍﻧﻰ.
ﻭﻗﺪ ﺳﺒﻖ ﻟﻮﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ ﺃﻥ ﻧﺎﺷﺪﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺼﻤﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻹﺣﺘﻜﺎﻡ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻞ ﻭﺗﻐﻠﻴﺐ ﻣﺼﻠﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ ﻭﺩﻋﺘﻬﻢ ﻟﻺﻧﺼﺮﺍﻑ .. ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﺑﺪﺍ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺎً ﻭﻣﺆﻛﺪﺍً ﺃﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺇﺻﺮﺍﺭﺍً ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺮﺿﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﻄﺮﻳﻦ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ ﻟﺪﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺣﺎﻟﺔٍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺿﻰ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺣﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﺠﺎﺑﺔ ﻟﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻨﺪﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ
 ﺑُﺬﻟﺖ ﻟﺤﻞ ﺍﻷﺯﻣﺔ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻮﺀِ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻷﻣﻨﻰ ... ﺑﻞ ﻭﻋَﻤَﺪﻭﺍ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺗﺤﺼﻴﻦِ ﻣﻮﺍﻗﻌﻬﻢ ﻭﺇﻗﺎﻣﺔِ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪِ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﺟﺰ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﺭﻳﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺃﺩﺕ ﻹﻋﺎﻗﺔِ ﺣﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺍﺭﻉ ﻭﻋﻄﻠﺖ ﻣﺼﺎﻟﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻃﻨﻴﻦ، ﻭﺇﺗﺨﺬﻭﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻃﻔﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺴﺎﺀ ﺩﺭﻭﻋﺎً ﻟﺤﻤﺎﻳﺘﻬﻢ ، ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳُﻬﺪﺩُ ﺍﻷﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻣﻰ ﻭﺍﻹﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺘﻤﻌﻰ ﻭﺳﻼﻣﺔِ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻃﻨﻴﻦ...ﻭﻳﺖﺣﻤﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺔ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺃﻳﺔ ﺗﺪﺍﻋﻴﺎﺕ ﺃﻣﻨﻴﺔ ﺃﻭ ﺧﺴﺎﺋﺮ ﺑﺸﺮﻳﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺮﺃﻯ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻀﻤﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻰ ﻭﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻧﻰ.
ﻋﺎﺷﺖ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻭﻋﺎﺷﺖ ﺇﺭﺍﺩﺓِ ﺷﻌﺒﻬﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻷﻣﻦ ﻭﺍﻹﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ،،،

​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
استشهاد الملازم اول محمد جودة اثر اصابته بطلق حي في اعتصام الارهابين في رابعة 

طائرات القوات المسلحة المصرية تحلق أعلى إعتصام رابعة العدوية وميدان النهضة وتقوم برصد وتصوير عملية فض الاعتصام لبثها على الهواء ليرى العالم من يدعوا للعنف ومن هو الارهابى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان الكاذبون: مقتل 25 شخصا فى هجوم الأمن على معتصمى رابعة والنهضة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*قناة الجزيرة تبث صور قديمة من سوريا علي انها من اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الأمن يلقى القبض على عشرات من المعتصمين بميدان النهضة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
الجهاز الإعلامى لوزارة الداخلية‎: حتي هذه اللحظة لم يتم استخدام الرصاص الحي من قبل الشرطة وكل ما تم أستخدامه هو الغازات المسيلة للدموع فقط
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
الجهاز الإعلامى لوزارة الداخلية‎: اعتصام النهضة لم يأخذ من الوقت نصف ساعه لفضة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*معتصمى رابعة يشعلون النيران فى بعض السيارات بشارع النصر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مقتل ضابط قوات خاصة ومجند امن مركزى حتى الان*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على 35 من معتصمى رابعة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*لم يتم دخول اشارة رابعة حتى الآن*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
الجهاز الإعلامى لوزارة الداخلية‎: الأخوان تستخدم الاسلحة النارية ضد القوات*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*بدأ عدد من اللوادر التابعة لقوات الأمن والجيش بإزالة خيام مؤيدى الإخوان بميدان رابعة العدوية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*اقتحمت قوات الأمن حديقة الحيوان وحديقة الأورمان بعد أن قام عدد من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى بالاختباء داخلها، وإطلاق الأعيرة النارية على قوات الأمن*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط مدفع جرينوف فى ميدان النهضة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*انباء غير مؤكده عن القبض على صفوت حجازى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*قوات الأمن تنتهى من فض اعتصام النهضة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*معتصمو رابعة العدوية يشعلون النيران فى 8 سيارات ملاكى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الإسعاف: إصابة 17 خلال عملية فض اعتصام "رابعة والنهضة" حتى الآن*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*سى ان ان تروج لأكاذيب الأخوان




*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تبادل إطلاق النيران بين أنصار الإخوان ومجهولين بميدان مصطفى محمود*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*إصابة أفراد جيش بعد إطلاق معتصمى رابعة النار على وحدات بمحيط الميدان*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*إيقاف حركة الطيران فى كافة مطارات مصر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*إيقاف حركة القطارات فى مصر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الجهاز الإعلامى لوزارة الداخلية‎: أنباء عن العثور على 3 جثث متفحمه تماماَ بجوار حديقة الاورمان بمحيط ميدان النهضة .​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على 50 من مثيرى الشغب بحوزتهم أسلحة وأسطوانات غاز برابعة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الأخوان تغلق شارع جامعة الدول العربية بالمهندسين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*قطع طريق القاهرة -الزقازيق من قبل الأخوان المسلمين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تواصل قوات الشرطة حاليا إزالة اعتصام جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بميدان رابعة العدوية، حيث تدور اشتباكات وحالة من الكر والفر، تسود شارع الطيران.

ونجحت قوات الشرطة المدعومة بالبلدوزرات واللوادر في إزالة الحواجز والكتل الحجرية والخراسانية التى، نصبها المعتصمون فى طريق النصر مع السماح بممر آمن لخروج النساء والأطفال ومن هم غير مطلوبين للنيابة العامة.

ويتحصن عدد من الإخوان داخل المستشفى الميدانى برابعة العدوية حيث يطلقون الرصاص والخرطوش باتجاه قوات الأمن التى ترد بإطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع.

وألقت الشرطة القبض على العشرات من المعتصمين من أنصار الإخوان وبحوزتهم أسلحة بيضاء أو فرد خرطوش.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أمن الجيزة: لن نسمح باعتصام الإخوان بميدان مصطفى محمود*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*محاولات متكررة لاقتحام العقارات السكنية المطلة على اشارة رابعة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
الجهاز الإعلامى لوزارة الداخلية‎: استشهاد الرائد محمد عبدالله واصابة الرائد محمود عبد الغني بطلق ناري​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الصحة: ارتفاع أعداد مصابى فض الاعتصامين إلى 26 شخصا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
الجهاز الإعلامى لوزارة الداخلية‎: قوات الصاعقة والمظلات تنضم لقوات الأمن المركزى فى شارع يوسف عباس واستعداد للقبض على قناصة الأخوان وقياداتهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
الجهاز الإعلامى لوزارة الداخلية‎: قوات الأمن تتمكن من رصد 7 قناصه أعلى مدرسه جاويش بمحيط رابعة العدوية وجارى أعداد القوات للقبض عليهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تكسير وحرق المحلات التجاريه في محيط ميدان مصطفي محمود وامتدد شارع شهاب المهندسين​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الأمن يزيل الحواجز التي أقامها المعتصمون على مداخل ميدان رابعة في اتجاه شارع الطيران *​


----------



## kawasaki (14 أغسطس 2013)

*جامعه الدول العربيه *
*[YOUTUBE]/OkXdoasAVik[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*حرق كنيسة مارجرجس فى سوهاج الان من اتباع الاخوان الارهابين والجماعه الارهابية فى الصعيد *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

اسكندريه مقلوبه


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2013)

الاسلاميون يحرقون كنيسة العذراء بدلجا بالمنيا ردا على فض اعتصامى النهضة ورابعة

قامت مجموعات من انصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى من الاسلاميين باشعال النيران الان فى كنيسة العذراء بقرية دلجا بدير مواس بالمنيا ردا على فض الشرطه والجيش لاعتصامى رابعة والنهضة ـ ونظم الاسلاميون مظاهرات بالقرية تهتف ضد الاقباط وحاصروا منازل الاقباط فى غياب تام للامن بالقرية
وقال شاهد عيان بالقرية ان الاوضاع اصبحت سئية الان بعد اشعال النيران فى كنيسة العذراء دون وجود لقوات الامن او الاطفاء ويعيش الاقباط حالة من الهلع فى ظل محاصرة بعض منازلهم من قبل الاسلاميين وناشد الاقباط سرعة التدخل لانقاذهم من مذبحة قد تحدث فى ظل زيادة التجمهرات واحراق الكنيسة
يذكر ان قرية دلجا تعرضت عقب عزل الرئيس مرسى لهجوم من المتشددين وقاموا باحراق منازل ومتاجر الاقباط وحرق مبنى خدمات تابع للككنيسة الكاثوليكية وقاموا بقذف كنيسة العذراء بالقرية، وهدد الاسلاميون بشن هجمة على الاقباط فى حالة فض اعتصاماتهم


نادر شكرى


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*انباء عن حرق جمعية أصدقاء الكتاب المقدس بالفيوم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2013)

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل ..
حرق كنيسة الراعى الصالح فى السويس


----------



## kawasaki (14 أغسطس 2013)

*صورة من شارع صلاح سالم .. اشعال الاخوان لبوكس شرطه* 




​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2013)

أنباء عن اعتداء وحرق كنيسة مارمينا المنيا


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

* أنباء عن حرق كنيسة مارمينا بحى ابو هلال بالمنيا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2013)

الإخوان يغلقون شارع مصطفى النحاس


بوابة الوفد


----------



## kawasaki (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عااااااااااجل استشهاد النقيب شادى مجدى من قوات العمليات الخاصه بشارع سيبوايه المتفرع من شارع الطيران بطلق نارى فى الرأس ​*

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2013)

اعتداء على مطرانية الأقباط الأرثوذكس ديرمواس
تكسير وإلقاء حجارة ومولوتوف
وتكسير محلات الاقباط


----------



## kawasaki (14 أغسطس 2013)

*العربية : الامن يحاصر البلتاجى و حجازى داخل احد المنازل بمحيط رابعة.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*‏الوطن: شهود عيان ‏الإخوان يحرقون كنيسة السيدة العذراء في الفيوم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2013)

‎بوابة الوفد الإلكترونية‎
أنباء عن هروب حجازى والقبض على البلتاجي

‫#‏بوابة_الوفد‬


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*احد المصادر فى جهاز المخابرات العامة الان: تم رصد مكالمة هاتفية من مرشد الاخوان محمد بديع لعدد من قيادات المحافظات باعلان النفير العام وحرق مصر بالكامل !*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الاخوان المسلمين فى السويس يستولون على مدرعتين تابعة للجيش وحرق العديد من المحلات وكسر بنك اسكندرية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*حرق استراحة المحافظ بالفيوم وسرقة سلاح الحرس*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الصحة: ارتفاع حصيلة فض اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة لـ10 وفيات و98 مصابا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يقتحمون قسم الوراق.. ومدرعات للسيطرة على المشاغبين*​


----------



## kawasaki (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل :: تفجير الان كنيسة مارى جرجس بسوهاج*
*

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الداخلية تعلن سقوط شهيدها الرابع خلال فض اعتصام رابعة العدوية*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2013)

عاجل : شباب ماسبيرو : حصار كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل فى اسيوط 
وغياب تاااااااااااااااااااااام للامن


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2013)

عاااااااااااااااجل من المنيا 
والاعتداء على ثالث كنيسة 
وهى الكنيسة المعمدانية ببنى مزار


----------



## kawasaki (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الصفحة الرسمية لوزارة الداخلية*
*بيان رقم ( 5 )*
*رصدت المتابعات الأمنية صدور تعليمات من قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين إلى كوادرها بالمحافظات والمراكز بمهاجمهة أقسام ومراكز الشرطة .. وأنه قد بدأ تنفيذ المخطط فى بعض المحافظات (القاهرة – بنى سويف - المنيا – أسيوط ) .*
*وتقوم أجهزة وزارة الداخلية بالتصدى لتلك المحاولات والعمل على إحباطها .. وتحذر الوزارة من الإقتراب من أى منشأة شرطية أو حكومية حيث سيتم التعامل تلك المحاولات بكل حسم وحزم وفى إطار القانون .*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2013)

ملوى‬
عمليات فر وكر بمنطقة شارع الجلاء والشوارع الجانبية بمدينة ملوى واطلاق مكثف لقنابل الغاز .


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

* الآن إعتداء انصار التيار الديني على مكتبة الاسكندرية *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*اقتحام قسم شرطة الوراق وقسم شرطة التبين واحراقهما وتهريب المساجين​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2013)

انضمام أهالى عباس العقاد إلى الجيش لمواجهة الإخوان

‫#‏بوابة_الوفد‬


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

#‏اسيوط‬ : عبدالله مضر العضو بجماعة ‫#‏الاخوان‬ المسلمين يقر بحرق فرع ‫#‏موبينيل‬ و سيراميكا كليوباترا و العديد من سيارات الشرطة.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

حريق لسيارة تابعه لقوات الشرطة بمحيط جامعة الدول بعد تدخل القوات لحماية المواطنين من قيام أنصار الرئيس المعزول بأطلاق النيران على المواطنين وتكسير المحال التجارية::::::
حريق لسيارة تابعه لقوات الشرطة بمحيط جامعة الدول بعد تدخل القوات لحماية المواطنين من قيام أنصار الرئيس المعزول بأطلاق النيران على المواطنين وتكسير المحال التجارية::::::


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* عاجل : الاخوان يحاولون احراق كنيسة مار مينا ‫#‏المنيا‬ 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*بيــان من وزارة الداخليــة: قامت عناصر مسلحة من المعتصمين بميدان رابعة العدوية بالتحصن بمستشفى رابعة العدوية ، وإطلاق النيران بكثافة من أسلحة متنوعة على القوات مما أسفر عن إستشهاد مجند من قوات الأمن المركزى ، وتقوم حالياً القوات بإتخاذ تدابيرها لمواجهة هذا التعدى ، وجارى الموافاه بما يستجد *


----------



## kawasaki (14 أغسطس 2013)

أفاد شهود عيان ومصادر إعلامية منذ قليل عن اقتحام قسم شرطة الفيوم واستراحة محافظ الفيوم بمبنى المحافظة.​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2013)

حصيلة مبدئية للكنائس ومباني الخدمات المعتدي عليها اليوم من الإخوان 

1-كنيسة العذراء والانبا ابرام - دلجا - مركز دير مواس - المنيا
2-كنيسة مارمينا - حى ابو هلال - بندر المنيا
3-كنيسة مارجرس - ارض المطرانيه - سوهاج...
4-كنيسة العذراء - قرية النازله - مركز يوسف الصديق - الفيوم
5-الكنيسه المعمدانيه - بنى مزار المنيا
6- اعتداءات على محلات الاقباط فى شارع الجمهوريه - باسيوط
7-قام أنصار الرئيس المعزول بالسويس باقتحام مدرسة ”الفرنسيسكان“ وحرق عدد من السيارات أمام كنيسة الراعى الصالح.
8 - مطرانية دير مواس المنيا 
9- مدرسة الراهبات بني سويف
10- جمعية أصدقاء الكتاب المقدس الفيوم


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
 جماعات ارهابية من انصار المعزول مرسى يتعدون الان على دير و كنيسة و مدرسة راهبات الراعى الصالح بالسويس و يشعلون النار فيها.
و أكدت راهبات الراعى الصالح لموقع وطنى انهم يستغون الان يقوات الامن و الاطفاء ﻻخماد الحريق الضخم، و أكد الدير *لوطنى ان انصار المعزول يقطعون الطريق لعدم وصول سيارات الاطفاء لكنيسة و دير الراهبات


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط 150 إخوانيا بـ "رابعة" و50 بميدان النهضة ونقلهم لجهات أمنية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار الإخوان يقتحمون محطة مترو حلوان ويحطمون محتوياتها*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*اللواء حسام سويلم لأون تى فى : استطعنا القبض على العديد من السوريين والفلسطينيين المسلحين فى رابعة ومظاهرة إخوانية بالنصر كان يقودها فلسطينى وهو من أطلق الرصاص على العديد من المواطنين متسببا فى وقوع العديد من الشهداء مما أدى لتدخل الشرطة على الفور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*حرق فيلا المحافظ ومبنى النجدة وكل سيارات قوات الامن المتواجدة داخله بالفيوم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*استشهاد مسعف من هيئة الاسعاف بعد استهدافة من الاخوان الارهابيين بعد ان قام بنقل احد الجنود من القوات المسلحة المصاب الى سيارة الاسعاف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الاخوان يستولون على مدرعة شرطة ويلقوها من أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*حرق كامل لدير الامير تادرش الشطبى بالنزلة بالفيوم وحرق كنيسة العذراء ايضا بالقرية والان يتم مهاجمة المنازل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أفادت مصادر إعلامية عن إلقاء قوات الامن القبض على القيادي الاخوان محمد البلتاجي داخل ميدان رابعة العدوية منذ قليل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يشعلون النيران بقسم شرطة الحوامدية بالجيزة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تمرد: اختطاف نقيب شرطة من القوات الخاصة برابعة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]   	قامت سلطات الأمن بالقبض على محمد البلتاجي في محيط "رابعة"، وتم إخطار الجهات القضائية لبدء التحقيق معه.

	المصدر : الوطن               ​
​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عـــــــــاااااجل جدا من اسيوط والاعتداء على كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بشارع نميس*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار الإخوان يحرقون عدد من محلات الأقباط في الأقصر وجاري التعامل معهم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*قوات الأمن تتصدى لمحاولة اقتحام مبنى محافظة مطروح ومديرية الأمن *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أرغم المئات من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين العاملين بالإذاعة المحلية للغنايم بدعوة الأهالى للنزول ومساندة المعتصمين فى رابعة العدوية، فيما حاصر آخرون مركز شرطة الغنايم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*إغلاق الطريق الدولى بمطروح ومطالبة المصطافين بالتظاهر أو المغادرة فورا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

* صورة قناصة من ميدان النهضة وحصار كليه الهندسة

*






​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار الإخوان يحطمون المحلات التجارية بشارع الهرم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*   						قوات الجيش ستنزل الشارع لحفظ الأمن *





 
   	  		 		   			 								متابعات 			 	  	   		  		 الاربعاء , 14 أغسطس 2013 11:50 		     
      	 	أكد مراسل قناة "الحياة"، أنه خلال ساعة من الآن سيتم الدفع بقوات الجيش  في الشوارع الرئيسية، للحفاظ على الأمن في الشوارع، وذلك مع تزايد  "الإخوان" بشكل ملحوظ فى الشوارع وقطعهم للطرق.


اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - قوات الجيش ستنزل الشارع لحفظ الأمن 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*جميع المساجد فى عزبة النخل تنظم مسيرات الان للنزول الى رابعة ومناطق اخرى واشعال الفتنة بين المسلمين والمسيحين وبيقولو اسلامية اسلامية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الاخوان يستولون على مسجد بمصطفى محمود*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الصحة: 16 قتيل و203 مصاب حصيلة الاشتباكات على مستوى الجمهورية حتى الان*


----------



## kawasaki (14 أغسطس 2013)

*بث مباشر لقناه العربيه*
http://habbabi.com/alarabiya-tv-live.aspx​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أضرم أنصار الإخوان المسلمين بالأقصر النيران بفندق سياحى ومحل شهير بشارع معبد الكرنك، كما قاموا برشق العمارات السكنية والأهالى بالطوب والحجارة.

وتتواصل الاشتباكات بالأسلحة الآلية وتتواصل عمليات الكر والفر بين الأهالى وأنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بشارع معبد الكرنك والشوارع الجانبية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تبادل إطلاق النار بين الإخوان والأمن بنفق الهرم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تمكن أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى من اقتحام مبنى الديوان العام لمحافظة الفيوم وتحطيم نوافذه، وإشعال النيران فى إطارات السيارات وقذف الديوان العام به، بعدما رشقوا القوات بالطوب والحجارة، مما اضطرها للرد عليهم بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع وطلقات الخرطوش، وسمع دوى أسلحة آلية سريعة الطلقات.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مصرع مصطفي حسن زوج نجلة "الشاطر"فى رابعة

**8/14/2013   1:00 PM*​*




*​*
أسفرت الإشتباكات التى اندلعت  بمحيط ميدان رابعة العدوية بين أنصار الرئيس  المعزول محمد مرسى وبين قوات الشرطة المكلفة بفض الإعتصام .
وأسفرت الإشتباكات عن مصرع المهندس مصطفى حسن زوج حفص نجلة القيادى المحبوس  خيرت الشاطر .أسفرت الإشتباكات التى اندلعت  بمحيط ميدان رابعة العدوية  بين أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى وبين قوات الشرطة المكلفة بفض الإعتصام  .
وأسفرت الإشتباكات عن مصرع المهندس مصطفى حسن زوج حفص نجلة القيادى المحبوس خيرت الشاطر .


الفجر الاليكترونية -  
​* 


​


----------



## grges monir (14 أغسطس 2013)

ضرب النار والغاز عندنا زيى المطر
ربنا يستر


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يشعلون النار في مبنى محافظة الإسكندرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الجيش سيفرض حظر تجول خلال ساعات للسيطرة على الفوضى وأعمال العنف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى:الإخوان تستهدف إحراق أقسام الشرطة والكنائس لإشاعة الفوضى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*محمد حسان لمعتصمى مصطفى محمود: دمائى ليست أغلى من دمائكم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

* مارجرجس الان بسوهاج بعد الحريق*














​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*بنت علي الفيس 

**‏
*

* السيسي فاكر ان احنا هنخاف ... الفاجر ابن الفاجرة فاكرنا هنخاف ,,,

 كنائس هتتحرق 
 مراكز شرطة هتتحرق 
 مقرات جيش هتتحرق 

 ما احنا مكناش بنعمل حاجه واتهمتونا بالإرهاب يا ولاد الكلب ..

 نوريكم الإرهاب .. 

 وأي كلب يحط صورة السيسي في محله .. المحل بتاعه هيتكسر ...

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*فى مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل اكد عدد من قيادات الأخوان المسلمين فى تصريحات لهم بأن الجماعة الاسلامية هى المسئولة عن احداث العنف فى الشارع وهى التى تقوم باستخدام الاسلحة النارية ضد قوات الشرطة وحرق الكنائس واقسام الشرطة وان الاخوان المسلمون يتظاهرون بسلمية للتعبير عن ارائهم ولا دخل لهم بهذا العنف.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أفادت مصادر إعلامية قوات الآمن ألقت القبض على 5 قيادات من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من بينهم محمد البلتاجي وصفوت حجازى وعصام العريان.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*جرافات الجيش تزيل مخيمات أنصار الإخوان والحواجز الخرسانية بالمهندسين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*كشف مصدر رسمى داخل الاتحاد الأوروبى، اليوم الأربعاء، عن تكوين لجنة خاصة بالاتحاد ببروكسل لمتابعة فض الاعتصامات فى كل من رابعة العدوية والنهضة التى قامت بها وزرارة الداخلية المصرية صباح اليوم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الصحة: 15 حالة وفاة و203 مصابين حتى الآن بأحداث "رابعة والنهضة"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مقتل مصور «سكاي نيوز» في أحداث فض اعتصام رابعة العدوية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*حتى الساعه 12.50 أحداث يوم 14 / 8 / 2013

1- حرق كنيسة السيده العذراء والأنبا ابرام للأقباط الأرثوذكس قرية دلجه، مركز دير مواس، محافظة المنيا وهدمها .
2- حرق كنيسة مارمينا للأقباط الأرثوذكس حى ابو هلال قبلى محافظة المنيا 
3- حرق كنيسة مارجرجس للأقباط الارثوزكس بأرض المطرانيه، محافظة سوهاج 
4- حرق الكنيسه المعمدانيه مركز بنى مزار، محافظة المنيا 
5- حرق كنيسة السيده العذراء للأقباط الأرثوزكس قرية النزله، مركز يوسف الصديق، محافظة الفيوم 
6- حرق دير راهبات الراعى الصالح + المدرسه بمحافظة السويس 
7- حرق كنيسة الاباء الفرينسيسكان شارع 23 محافظة السويس 
8- حرق جمعية اصدقاء الكتاب المقدس الفيوم 
9- تحرش بكنيسة الانبا ماكسيموس شارع 45 الاسكندريه 
10- حرق كنيسة الأمير تاوضروس الشطبى بالفيوم 
11- حرق كنيسة السيده العذراء للأقباط الارثوزكس شارع الجزارين حى أبو هلال بمحافظة المنيا 
12- حرق كنيسة مارمرقص للأقباط الكاثوليك حى أبو هلال، محافظة المنيا 
13- حرق كنيسة الأباء اليسوعيين حى أبو هلال، محافظة المنيا 
14- حرق كنيسة العذراء والأنباء أبرام سوهاج 
15- حرق كنيسة مارمرقص ومبنى الخدمات شارع الكهرباء، سوهاج  
16- حرق منزل ابونا أنجيليوس ملك راعى كنيسة العذراء والأنبا ابرام بدلجه دلجه مركز دير مواس محافظة المنيا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*اشتباكات بالرصاص قرب نفق الهرم بين الأخوان والأهالى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*إحراق مبنى محكمة مطروح وسقوط مصابين فى مواجهات بين الإخوان والأمن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يعلنون الاعتصام بشارع الهرم وسط تصاعد الاشتباكات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*إصابة 7 ضباط وأفراد شرطة فى محاولة اقتحام "الإخوان" قسم حلوان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار الإخوان يختطفون مأمور قسم شرطة الوراق عقب اقتحامه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*المترو: منع قطارات الخط الثانى من الوقوف بالجيزة لدواع أمنية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*انهيار أجزاء من المجلس المحلى بالإسكندرية بعد إشعال الإخوان النار فيه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مقتل 3 بينهم سيدة باشتباكات السويس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يحطمون مجلس مدينة أبو كبير وماكينات صراف البنوك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*سمع منذ قليل دوى انفجار غير معلوم المصدر، هز شارع البطل أحمد عبد العزيز بميدان مصطفى محمود، حيث تظاهر أنصار الإخوان هناك، وبعدها تصاعدت أدخنة كثيفة خيمت على سماء الشارع من عدد من العمارات فى محيط الشارع*.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*هزيان اخواني 

**مذبحة النهضة ورابعة العدوية : ارتفاع أعداد القتلى إلى 2200 *
​


----------



## oesi no (14 أغسطس 2013)

قالت قناة "العربية" نقلا عن مصادر من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين إن إحدى بنات  المهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام وزوجها قد قتلا أثناء فض اعتصام  ميدان رابعة العدوية.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الأمن المصري يؤكد رسميا اعتقال القيادي الإخواني محمد البلتاجي

	ألمصدر : العربية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمني أنه تم إلقاء القبض على القيادي الإخواني صفوت حجازي.

 : الوطن*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار الإخوان يقتحمون دار الكتاب المقدس ومحال الأقباط بأسيوط*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*بدأ إشتباكات الأن في محيط قسم أول مدينة نصر بين قوات امن ومليشيات اخوان
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*إشتباكات عنيفة بين الاهالى وميليشيات الإخوان بدمياط الذين احرقوا العديد من المحلات والسيارات ويحاولون اقتحام المؤسسات الحكومية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*نجل "الشاطر" ينفي وفاة شقيقته وزوجها بـ "رابعة "

**8/14/2013   2:23 PM*​*




*​*



نفى حسن الشاطر نجل المهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب المشرد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين ، ما تردد حول مقتل شقيقته حفصة وزوجها برابعة العدوية .
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

* 



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الاخوان يهاجمون كافة مراكز شرطة المنيا واشتعال النار بمركز العدوة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يحاولون اقتحام قسم الطالبية ويطلقون الأعيرة النارية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الغاء النهضه الروحيه النهارده فى جميع كنائس مصر بأمر من البابا تواضروس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*يجرى الان تصفيه شباب تمرد والثوره وماسبيرو علناً وبالرصاص الحى فى السويس ومطارتهم حتى منازلهم *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*حتى الساعه 12.50 أحداث يوم 14 / 8 / 2013

 1 كنيسة السيده العذراء والأنبا ابرام للأقباط الأرثوذكس قرية دلجه ، مركز دير مواس ، محافظة المنيا حرق الكنيسه وهدمها .

  2 كنيسة مارمينا للأقباط الأرثوذكس حى ابو هلال قبلى محافظة المنيا حرق الكنيسه

  3 كنيسة مارجرجس للأقباط الارثوزكس أرض المطرانيه ، محافظة سوهاج حرق الكنيسه

  4 الكنيسه المعمدانيه مركز بنى مزار ، محافظة المنيا حرق الكنيسه

  5 كنيسة السيده العذراء للأقباط الأرثوزكس قرية النزله ، مركز يوسف الصديق ، محافظة الفيوم حرق الكنيسه

  6 دير راهبات الراعى الصالح + المدرسه محافظة السويس حرق

  7 كنيسة الاباء الفرينسيسكان شارع 23 محافظة السويس حرق

  8 جمعية اصدقاء الكتاب المقدس الفيوم حرق

  9 كنيسة الانبا ماكسيموس شارع 45 الاسكندريه تحرش

  10 كنيسة الأمير تاوضروس الشطبى الفيوم حرق

  11 كنيسة السيده العذراء للأقباط الارثوزكس شارع الجزارين حى أبو هلال محافظة المنيا حرق

  12 كنيسة مارمرقص للأقباط الكاثوليك حى أبو هلال ، محافظة المنيا حرق

  13 كنيسة الأباء اليسوعيين حى أبو هلال ، محافظة المنيا حرق

  14 كنيسة العذراء والأنباء أبرام سوهاج حرق

  15 كنيسة مارمرقص ومبنى الخدمات شارع الكهرباء ، سوهاج حرق 

 16 منزل ابونا أنجيليوس ملك راعى كنيسة العذراء والأنبا ابرام بدلجه دلجه مركز دير مواس محافظة المنيا حرق المنزل بالكامل*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* حرق مكتبة دار الكتاب المقدس المسيحية في شارع الجمهورية - القاهرة
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* عاجل| إحراق محل نيوبورن بالكامل بشارع الجمهورية بـ ‫#‏أسيوط‬ على أيدي أنصار الإخوان
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* صورة لحرائق بشارع الجمهورية اسيوط

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*دعم سفارة قطر للإرهاب الأخوانى


[YOUTUBE]nyeNHNLE6YM[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تمرد - أسيوط‏
*

* عاجل : انصار المعزول اثناء  تكسير المحلات بشارع الجمهورية ‫#‏اسيوط‬ .
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تمرد - أسيوط‏
*

* عاجل : اثناء احراق انصار المعزول لدار الكتاب المقدس بشارع الجمهورية ‫#‏اسيوط‬ .
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى لليوم السابع: عملية فض اعتصام رابعة العدوية سيتحقق بالكامل خلال نصف ساعة على أقصى تقدير.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أفاد موفد التليفزيون المصرى أنباء عن إلقاء قوات الأمن القبض على الداعية الإسلامى الشيخ محمد حسان أثناء تواجده بصحبة الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب داخل مسجد مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


>



*الخبر كاذب ولا تنقل من موقع أخوانى​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الصفحة الرسمية لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء المصرى‏
*

* تعرب  الحكومة عن الأسى لوقوع ضحايا من الدم المصرى من أى طرف أياً كان توجهه،  وتهيب بالمتواجدين على الأرض فى أماكن الإعتصام بالعودة إلى الضمير الوطنى  والإستماع إلى صوت العقل وحفظ الدماء والكف الفورى عن إستخدام العنف  ومقاومة السلطات، كما تطالب القيادات السياسية لتنظيم الإخوان بإيقاف  عمليات التحريض التى تضر بالأمن القومى، وتحمل الحكومة تلك القيادات  المسئولية كاملة عن أية دماء تراق، وعن كل عمليات الشغب والعنف الدائر.

 كما تُحيى الحكومة جهود قوات الأمن فى تطبيق القانون فيما يخص فض تجمعى  رابعة والنهضة، وتشيد بإلتزام تلك القوات بأقصى درجات ضبط النفس والآداء  الإحترافى العالى خلال عملية فض الإعتصام، وهو ما إنعكس فى إنخفاض أعداد  الإصابات فى صفوف المعتصمين بالمقارنة بالأعداد المتواجدة على الأرض وحجم  التسليح والعنف الموجه ضد قوات الأمن.

 وتؤكد الحكومة أنها سوف  تتصدى بكل حسم وحزم للمحاولات التى بدأتها بعض العناصر التخريبية  للإعتداء  على الممتلكات العامة وأقسام الشرطة والمنشآت الحيوية والتى هى ملك للشعب  المصرى، وتحذر الحكومة أنها ستقوم بإستخدام كل الوسائل الكفيلة بملاحقة تلك العناصر وحماية ممتلكات الشعب.

 كما تؤكد الحكومة على المضى قدماً فى تنفيذ بنود خارطة المستقبل بشكل  يتوخى عدم إقصاء أى طرف من المشاركة فى العملية السياسية على أٌسس  ديمقراطية تحقق الإنتقال الديمقراطى الذى يليق بمصر.

 وتشدد  الحكومة على إستمرار حرصها وإلتزامها ودعمها لضمان حق التعبير السلمى عن  الرأى والتظاهر، طالما كان فى إطار القانون وحماية حرية الآخرين والحفاظ  على سلامة وأمن المجتمع.

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*إخوان بنى سويف يستولون على مبنى المحافظة ومدرعة للجيش *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الألمانية: اقتحام مبنى المخابرات وسط سيناء *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية استشهاد الملازم أول محمد سمير عبد المعطى الضابط بإدارة العمليات الخاصة بقطاع الأمن المركزى،*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*قائمة بالكنائس المستهدفة -غرفة عمليات اتحاد شباب ماشبيرو -

 1 كنيسة السيده العذراء والأنبا ابرام للأقباط الأرثوذكس قرية دلجه ، مركز دير مواس ، محافظة المنيا حرق الكنيسه وهدمها .
 2 كنيسة مارمينا للأقباط الأرثوذكس حى ابو هلال قبلى محافظة المنيا حرق الكنيسه
 3 كنيسة مارجرجس للأقباط الارثوزكس أرض المطرانيه ، محافظة سوهاج حرق الكنيسه
 4 الكنيسه المعمدانيه مركز بنى مزار ، محافظة المنيا حرق الكنيسه
 5 كنيسة السيده العذراء للأقباط الأرثوزكس قرية النزله ، مركز يوسف الصديق ، محافظة الفيوم حرق الكنيسه
 6 دير راهبات الراعى الصالح + المدرسه محافظة السويس حرق
 7 كنيسة الاباء الفرينسيسكان شارع 23 محافظة السويس حرق
 8 جمعية اصدقاء الكتاب المقدس الفيوم حرق
 9 كنيسة الانبا ماكسيموس شارع 45 الاسكندريه تحرش
 10 كنيسة الأمير تاوضروس الشطبى الفيوم حرق
 11 كنيسة السيده العذراء للأقباط الارثوزكس شارع الجزارين حى أبو هلال محافظة المنيا حرق
 12 كنيسة مارمرقص للأقباط الكاثوليك حى أبو هلال ، محافظة المنيا حرق
 13 كنيسة الأباء اليسوعيين حى أبو هلال ، محافظة المنيا حرق
 14 كنيسة العذراء والأنباء أبرام سوهاج حرق
 15 كنيسة مارمرقص ومبنى الخدمات شارع الكهرباء ، سوهاج حرق
 16 منزل ابونا أنجيليوس ملك راعى كنيسة العذراء والأنبا ابرام بدلجه دلجه مركز دير مواس محافظة المنيا حرق المنزل بالكامل
 وحرق 17 منزل لأقباط بقرية دلجه مركز دير مواس محافظة المنيا


 أعمال التحرش بالكنائس وفي انتظار حرقها !!

 1 كنيسة مارمرقص للأقباط الكاثوليك المنيا القاء الحجاره + التعدى على الابواب ومحاولة الاقتحام.
 2 كنيسة الأباء اليسوعيين المنيا محاولة اقتحام والقاء حجاره وطوب.
 3 كنيسة السيده العذراء شارع الجزارين المنيا انزال الصليب ومحاول أقتحام واشعال النيران.


 وفي انتظار المزيد من الهجوم علي الكنائس ومنازل الاقباط !!!*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* بعض مظاهر الاعتصام السلمى،..
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*هو فين الجيش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فوضنااااااااااك ياسيسى فينك
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* الاخوان يحملون السلاح في مواجهة الامن .... قالك سلمية !!!
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الصفحة الرسمية لإتحاد شباب ماسبيرو‏
*

* ضبط ترسانة أسلحة داخل "نعش" وأسطوانات غاز و9 رشاشات آلية و1000 طلقة في اعتصام "النهضة"
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تمرد - أسيوط‏
*

* عاجل : انصار المعزول  يضرمون النار في سيارة أمام كنيسة نهضة القداسة بشارع يسري راغب  والنيران تصل إلى سور الكنيسة ‫#‏اسيوط‬ .
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تمرد - أسيوط‏
*

* صورة لتصاعد اعمدة الدخان بكثافة من منطقة وسط البلد ‫#‏اسيوط‬ .
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* عاجل : استغاثة من راعى كنيسة نهضة القداسة اسيوط
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

انصار مرسى يشعلون النار فى 5 عربيات شرطه كانوا متواجدين اسفل كوبرى الهلالى من ناحية المحطه ...#اسيوط


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل ‫#‏المصري_اليوم‬: رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت يعلن حالة الطوارئ في جميع أنحاء الجمهورية لمدة شهر اعتبارًا من الرابعة عصر اليوم*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تمرد - أسيوط‏
*

* عاجل : انباء عن سرقة فندق اخناتون بمنطقة وسط البلد من قبل انصار المعزول ‫#‏اسيوط
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تمرد - أسيوط‏
*

* عاجل : انصار المعزول اثناء سرقتهم للبنزين من محطة التعاون بشارع الجمهورية لعمل مولوتوف  ‫#‏اسيوط‬ .
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﺔ
ﺍﻋﻼﻥ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﻮﺍﺭﺉ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ ﻭﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﺷﻬﺮ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻌﺔ
ﻭ ﺗﻜﻠﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﺤﺔ ﺑﻤﻌﻮﺍﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* كنيسه الامير تادرس بالمنيا الان :
*




​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* حرق وتدمير 20 منزلا بقرية دلجا فى المنيا ومهاجمة ممتلكات الاقباط بالاقصر       
*




​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الأهرام : إعلان حالة الطوارئ لمدة شهر اعتبارا من الرابعة عصر اليوم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

ﺳﻔﺎﺭﺓ ﻗﻄﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺳﻴﻴﻦ ﺗﻔﺘﺢ ﺃﺑﻮﺍﺑﻬﺎ ﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻭﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻟﺤﻤﺎﻳﺘﻬﻢ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

ﻭﺍﺋﻞ ﻗﻨﺪﻳﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ B B C ﻋﺮﺑﻲ : ﺍﻷﻗﺒﺎﻁ ﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺤﺮﻗﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﺎﺋﺲ ﻟﻴﻠﺼﻘﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﻬﻤﺔ ﺑﺎﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> وائل قنديل علي قناة B B C عربي : اﻷقباط هم من يحرقون الكنائس ليلصقوا التهمة باﻹخوان




هى ناقصة شلل ووجع قلب
كفاية بقى ظلم


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عضمة زرقــــا | تاريخ الاقباط‏
*

* متابعة

 حرق كنيسة القديسة دميانة طامية الفيوم بعد سرقتها 
 حرق مدرسة الفرنسيسكان السويس
 حرق مدرسة الراعي الصالح السويس 
 حرق كنيسة الإصلاح أسيوط
 حرق جمعية الشبان المسيحيين المنيا
 النار مشتعلة في مدرسة راهبات القديس يوسف المنيا ولا يوجد مطافيء من ٣ ساعات 

 ياسر

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تمرد - أسيوط‏
*

* مؤكد اقتحموا كنيسة مارجرجس ‫#‏اسيوط
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تمرد - أسيوط‏
*

* القاء القبض على 25 من انصار المعزول باسيوط في احداث الشغب التي تدور الان فى ‫#‏اسيوط
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* صورة لحريق بكنيسة مارجرجس بشارع يسري راغب ‫#‏اسيوط‬ .
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

علم موقع وطنى الاليكترونى ان انصار الاخوان قاموا بحرق كنيسة الادفنتست باسيوط وتم خطف راعى الكنيسة وزوجته


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*غرفة عمليات اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو ترصد الهجمات على كنائس وممتلكات الاقباط فى 6 محافظات

 نفذت الجماعات الارهابية المتشدده من الاخوان المسلمين والسلفيين  والجماعات الاسلامية تهديداتهم بشن هجمات على المسيحيين واقسام الشرطه فى  حالة فض اعتصامى رابعة العدوية بمدنية نصر وميدان النهضة بالجيزة ، وهو ما  قام الارهابيون منذ صباح اليوم فى شن هجمات على الكنائس وممتلكات الاقباط  فى محافظات المنيا والفيوم والسويس والاقصر وسوهاج
 وجاءت الخسائر حتى الان كالاتى .
 1- مهاجمة مطرانية سوهاج وحرق كنيسة مارجرجس بها ولحاق خسائر فادحة فى ظل تأخر وصول سيارات الاطفاء .

 2- مهاجمة دير العذراء والانبا ابرام بقرية دلجا بدير مواس بالمنيا وحرق  ثلاثة كنائس بها هم " كنيسة العذراء الاثرية من القرن الثالث وكنيسة  مارجرجس وكنيسة الانبا انطونيوس ومبنى الخدمات التابع له ومقر الاسقف .

 3- مهاجمة منازل ومتاحر المسيحيين بقرية دلجا حيث تم مهاجمة ونهب وحرق 20  منزلا ومتجرا واصابة 3 بطلق خرطوش ومازال الهجوم مستمر فى غياب للامن بعد  حرق نقطة شرطة دلجا وحرق منزل القس انجيلوس كاهن كنيسة العذراء والانبا  ابرام بدلجا.

 4- مهاجمة كنيسة مارمينا بمنطقة ابو هلال والقاء  زجاجات الملوتوف واحراق مركز طبى تابع لها ، وقذف كنيسة الانبا موسى  القريبة منها ،وحرق صيدلية للدكتور نبيل قبطى و عيادة الدكتور امير فهمى  المجاورة لها

 5- مهاجمة الكنيسة المعمدانية بمركز بنى مزار بالمنيا

 6- حرق كامل لكنيسة العذراء بقرية النزلة التابعة لمركز يوسف الصديق بالفيوم .

 7- حرق وتدمير لدير الامير تادرس الشطبى بشرق قرية النزلة بمركز يوسف الصديق بالفيوم ومهاجمة منازل ومتاجر الاقباط .

 8- مهاجمة مدرسة راهبات القديس يوسف بالمنيا
 9- مهاجمة وقذف كنيسة الامير تادرس بمدنية المنيا وحرق مركبة الذهبية التابعة للكنيسة الإنجيلية بكورنيش المنيا
 10- مقتل قبطى يدعى اسكندر طوس بقرية دلجا بالمنيا اثر اقتحام منزله واطلاق النيران عليه
 11- مهاجمة متاجر وفنادق للاقباط بشارعى معبد الكرنك وكيلوباترا بالاقصر  ونهب وتدمير محلات سانت كلوز ومحلات ارخصهم للجلود وصدلية موريس ومهاجمة  فندق حورس .

 12- قذف كنيسة مارجرجس بالواسطى وتكسير نوافذ استراحة كاهن الكنيسة

 13- قذف كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بشارع النميس باسيوط دون وقوع خسائر .
 14- حرق الكنيسة اليونانية بشارع براديس بالسويس

 15- حرق مدرسه الفرنسيسكان بشارع الجيش بالسويس ومهاجمة مدرسة الراعى  الصالح للراهبات وتدمير بعض الاجهزة بها قبل تصدى الاهالى لهم .

 16- حرق جمعية اصدقاء الكتاب المقدس بالفيوم امام نادى المعلمين .
 17- حرق كامل لكنيسة مارجرجس بشارع 23 يوليو بالعريش
 18- مهاجمة مطرانية اطفيح والشروع فى هدمها الان

 غرفة عمليات الاتحاد : نادر شكرى 01227105127 المتحدث باسم الاتحاد
 انطوان عادل 01282323917 المستشار القانونى للاتحاد*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل : استشهاد الملازم هشام شتا معاون مباحث قسم شرطة كرداسة اثناء اقتحام الاخوان للقسم*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*‏الصفحة الرسمية لإتحاد شباب ماسبيرو‏
*

* ااستغاثات فى هجوم شرس فى شارع قلته باسيوط ومهاجمة منازل وكنائس الاقباط ...
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* 
المكرسات و الخدام يهربون من بطش الاخوان أعلى كنيسة مارجرجس أسيوط...

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الصفحة الرسمية لإتحاد شباب ماسبيرو‏
*

* كنيسة سانت تريز للاباء الفرنسيسكان باسيوط حرق جزئي

 نادي الواي للشبان المسيحيين و جمعية جنود المسيح بالمنيا
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*http://www.facebook.com/#


*




​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الصفحة الرسمية لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء المصرى‏
*

* بعد الاطلاع على قرار السيد رئيس الجمهورية بشأن إعلان حالة الطوارئ ونظراً للظروف الأمنية الخطيرة التي تمر بها البلاد.

  أصدر السيد الدكتور حازم الببلاوي رئيس مجلس الوزراء قراراً بإعلان حظر  التجوال في نطاق مُحافظات ( القاهرة ـ الجيزة ـ الاسكندرية ـ بنى سويف ـ  المنيا ـ اسيوط ـ سوهاج ـ البحيرة ـ شمال سيناء ـ جنوب سيناء ـ السويس -  الاسماعيلية ) وذلك طوال مدة إعلان حالة الطوارئ من الساعة السابعة مساءا  وحتى الساعة السادسة من صباح اليوم التالي أو لحين إشعار آخر، على أن  يُعاقب بالسجن كل من يُخالف تلك الأوامر.

 على أن يُنشر هذا القرار في الجريدة الرسمية ويُعمل به اعتباراً من تاريخ نشره.
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عضمة زرقــــا | تاريخ الاقباط‏
*

* نهب وحرق جمعية الجزويت في المنيا 
 تحتوي علي أكبر مكتبة في المنيا 
 ولها نشاط ثقافي واجتماعي يخدم كافة أبناء المنيا علي اختلاف طوائفهم
*




​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*كفار قريش | الصفحة الرسميه‏
*

* الفيوم .. اكثر من 17 قتيل وحرق 3 كنائس ومبني المحافظة واقسام شرطة


 أُضرمت النيران في ثلاث كنائس واستراحة بمحافظة الفيوم، فيما وقعت  اشتباكات "عنيفة" بين قوات الأمن وأنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي في محيط  مديرية أمن المحافظة.

 فيما اندلعت النيران أيضا في استراحة المحافظ وتم نهب محتوياتها وفي جزء من نادي المحافظة وجميعة أصدقاء الكتاب المقدس.

 وقام مؤيديين لمرسي بإقتحام بعد ظهر اليوم كمائن للشرطة قرب مدينة الفيوم واستولوا على أسلحة من جنود وضباط الداخلية.

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عضمة زرقــــا | تاريخ الاقباط‏
*

* حرق جمعية الكتاب المقدس - الفيوم
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

الاخوان 
*يشعلون النيران في مبنى المجلس المحلي بالجيزة
*




​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تمرد - أسيوط‏
*

* شاهد عيان على اقتحام الكنائس بشارع يسري راغب ‫#‏اسيوط‬ .
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الصفحة الرسمية لإتحاد شباب ماسبيرو‏
*

* يوجد الان حريق كبير فى ملجأ تحت اسم جمعيه جنود المسيح
 بجوار كنيسه الامير تادرس والقاعه الخاصه بالعزاء المجاوره بالكنيسه
 والصيدليه المجاوره وهذا الحى بالكامل باسم الامير تادرس
 المنيا
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*وزارة الصحه :ارتفاع عدد القتلى الى 139 و 103 مصابا حصيله احداث اليوم*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* حرق كنيسة الاقباط الأدفنسنت للسبتيين ‫#‏اسيوط‬
*




​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* كنيسة مارجرجس أسيوط
*




​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

محل كايرو بعد الهجوم عليه اسيوط


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* صورة اثناء احتراق كنيسة مار جرجس
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الصفحة الرسمية لإتحاد شباب ماسبيرو‏
*

* الان  حرق كنيسة الشهيده دميانه بقرية الزربى بالفيوم ونهب وتدمير الكنيسة  الانجيلية المجاورة لها بالقرية ...ليصبح عدد الكنائس التى هجمت اليوم 17  كنيسة فى 7 محافظات
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تمرد - أسيوط‏
*

* مؤكد انصار المعزول يشعلون النار فى كنيسة سانت تريز ‫#‏اسيوط
*


----------



## grges monir (14 أغسطس 2013)

للاسف الشديد
استشهاد ملازم اول مينا عزت احد ابناء كنيستى 
كان لسة فرحة  مفيش 3اسابيع
كان شخصية جميلة بجد
ايام صعبة ربنا يرحمنا ويدينا القدرة على الاحتمال


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*Bassem Youssef Sarcasm Society‎‏
*

* استقالة الدكتور محمد ‫#‏البرادعي‬ من منصب نائب رئيس الجمهورية
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*كفار قريش | الصفحة الرسميه‏
*

* ‫#‏المنيا‬ | الخسائر التي اقتحمها الاخوان الارهابيين و اشعلوا بها النيران حتى الآن :
 1- كنيسة مارمينا بالمنيا
 2- كنيسة الأنجيلية الثالثة بالمنيا
 3- كنيسة الأمير تادرس الشاطبي بالمنيا
 4- الكنيسة الانجيلية ببني مزار
 5- مدرسة الراهبات باالمنيا
 6- مدرسة الراعي الصالح بالمنيا
 7- مدرسة الاقباط "ابتدائي - اعدادي - ثانوي" بالمنيا
 8- جمعية الجزويت و الفرير بالمنيا
 9- نادي جمعية الشبان المسيحيين "الواي" بالمنيا
 10- مركز شرطة المنيا العمومي
 11- مركز شرطة سمالوط
 12- مركز شرطة ملوي
 13- مركز شرطة مطاي
 14- مركز شرطة ابو قرقاص
 15- مركز شرطة العدوة

 بالإضافة إلى حوالي 15 محل من ممتلكات الأقباط في مركز المنيا فقط ...!!

*


----------



## minatosaaziz (14 أغسطس 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *كفار قريش | الصفحة الرسميه‏
> *
> 
> * ‫#‏المنيا‬ | الخسائر التي اقتحمها الاخوان الارهابيين و اشعلوا بها النيران حتى الآن :
> ...


*5- مدرسة الراهبات باالمنيا**7- مدرسة الاقباط "ابتدائي - اعدادي - ثانوي" بالمنيا

المدارس دي هي اللي اتعلمت فيها بدءا من حضانة وحتى ثانوي 
وكنيسة الامير تادرس هي الكنيسة اللي اتربت فيها ماما 
*


----------



## grges monir (14 أغسطس 2013)

بنى سويف شبة محتلة من الاخوان
ربنا يستر


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* حريق كنيسة السيدة العذراء قرية النزلة الفيوم
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*المتظاهرون يجبرون مدرعات الجيش على السير معهم من شارع الجيش الى مبنى المحافظة السويس

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

هجوم الان علي كنيسة المطرانية باسيوط


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* نص استقالة الدكتور محمد ‫#‏البرادعي‬ من منصب نائب الرئيس 

 السيد المستشار/ عدلى منصور

 رئيس الجمهورية

 أتقدم إليكم باستقالتي من منصب نائب رئيس الجمهورية ، داعيا الله عز وجل  أن يحفظ مصرنا العزيزة من كل سوء وان يحقق آمال هذا الشعب وتطلعاته ويحافظ  على مكتسبات ثورته المجيدة في 25 يناير 2011، والتي أكدها بصيحته المدوية  في 30 يونيو2013 ، وهى المكتسبات التي بذل من أجلها التضحيات الجسام من أجل  بناء وطن يعيش فيه الجميع متمتعين بالحرية والديمقراطية والعدالة  الاجتماعية واحترام حقوق الإنسان والحكم الرشيد والتوافق المجتمع والمساواة  التامة بين جميع المواطنين دون تفرقة أو إقصاء أو تمييز.

 لقد  ساهمت قدر ما وسعني الجهد وظللت أدعو لهذه المبادئ من قبل 25 يناير ومن  بعدها دون تغيير ودون تبديل وسأظل وفيا لها وفاء لهذا الوطن الذي أؤمن بان  أمنه واستقراره وتقدمه لا يتحقق إلا من خلال التوافق الوطني والسلام  الاجتماعي الذي يتحقق من خلال إقامة الدولة المدنية وعدم الزج بالدين في  غياهب السياسة واستلهام مبادئه وقيمه العليا في كل مناحي الحياة. إلا أن  الجماعات التي تتخذ من الدين ستارا والتي نجحت في استقطاب العامة نحو  تفسيراتها المشوهة للدين حتي وصلت للحكم لمدة عام يعد من أسوأ الأعوام التي  مرت علي مصر حيث أدت سياسات الاستحواذ والإقصاء من جانب والشحن الإعلامي  من جانب أخر إلي حالة من الانقسام والاستقطاب في صفوف الشعب.

 لذلك  كان المأمول أن تفضي انتفاضة الشعب الكبرى في 30 يونيو إلي وضع حد لهذه  الأوضاع ووضع البلاد علي المسار الطبيعي نحو تحقيق مبادئ الثورة ، وهذا ما  دعاني لقبول دعوة القوي الوطنية للمشاركة في الحكم ، إلا أن الأمور سارت في  إتجاه مخالف فقد وصلنا إلي حالة من الاستقطاب أشد قسوة وحالة من الانقسام  أكثر خطورة، وأصبح النسيج المجتمعي مهدد بالتمزق لأن العنف لا يولد إلا  العنف.

 وكما تعلمون فقد كنت أري أن هناك بدائل سلمية لفض هذا  الاشتباك المجتمعي وكانت هناك حلول مطروحة ومقبولة لبدايات تقودنا إلي  التوافق الوطني، ولكن الأمور سارت إلي ما سارت إليه. ومن واقع التجارب  المماثلة فإن المصالحة ستأتي في النهاية ولكن بعد تكبدنا ثمنا غاليا كان من  الممكن - في رأيي - تجنبه.

 لقد أصبح من الصعب علي أن أستمر في  حمل مسئولية قرارات لا أتفق معها وأخشي عواقبها ولا أستطيع تحمل مسئولية  قطرة واحدة من الدماء أمام الله ثم أمام ضميري ومواطني خاصة مع إيماني بأنه  كان يمكن تجنب إراقتها.. وللأسف فإن المستفيدين مما حدث اليوم هم دعاة  العنف والإرهاب والجماعات الأشد تطرفا وستذكرون ما أقول لكم وأفوض أمري إلي  الله.

 وقي الله أرض الكنانة وشعبها العظيم وجيشها الباسل.



 محمد البرادعى

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*القمص اثناسيوس فهمى جورج‏
*

* لماذا  كل هذا الاجرام والحنق ،ماذا صنعت لكم الكنيسة ،انها قائمة  قبل ان  يري  الزمان وجوهكم الكالحة  .انها بيوت صلاة  وطهارة  وبركة  .تسبونها  وتدنسونها  وتحرقوها وتهدموها  ،بينما هي  لم ترد العداوة  ولم تشهر في  وجوهكم الا سلاح السماحة والغفران  ،انها لاتخافكم  لانكم  ابناء معصية  علكم  تستفيقون   .ربوات الشهداء  واطنان من اموال الجزية  وعذابات  ومسروقات وغنائم الدنيا   وغل الاستبعاد لن يردعكم  وشلالات الدماء لم  ترجعكم  من أي بشر انتم  .
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* رد  مسيحي  لبابا  المسيحيين
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*كنيسة دلجا التي احترقت اليوم وترجع للقرن الرابع الميلادي
 هناك فرق...
*




​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*السويس| المتظاهرون يشعلون النيران في مدرعات الجيش
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل : الداخلية سيطرت بالكامل على إشارة رابعة العدوية و تحاصر المسجد الآن و تم هدم المنصة .*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* سوريين تم اعتقالهم من رابعة !!

 تفتكرم نعمل معاهم ايه !؟
*




​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*إحدي سيارات ضباط الأمن الوطني قام المحتجين بحرقها بميدان المديرية بني سويف http://www.facebook.com/hashtag/بني_سويف
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* أنصار المعزول من الإخوان المسلمين انزلوا صليب من فوق كنيسة وانتوا شايفين بيعلموا إيه 
 مساكين
 طيب والصليب اللي علي الايد
 والصليب اللي في القلب 

 ياسر
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أخبار أسيوط - Assiut News‏
*

* إضرام النيران بالقرب من مقر الحزب الوطني بـ ‫#‏أسيوط‬
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل : اسماء قتلي الشرطه حتي الان

 اللواء " محمد جبر " مساعد مدير أمن الجيزة ..
 العقيد " عامر عبدالمقصود " نائب مامور مركز شرطة كرداسة ..
 النفيب " محمد فاروق نصر الدين " معاون مباحث كرداسة ..
 النقيب" هشام شتا " معاون مباحث كرداسة ..
 النقيب " محمد صفوت حرب " معاون مباحث شرطة مغاغة ..
 المقدم " مصطفي العطار " نائب مامور مركز مطاي ..
 الملازم أول / مينا عزت قسم شرطة ببني سويف*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*اسف على الفيديو
  لكن 
 هذا مايفعله الخونه*

*الأخوان يقتلو جميع ضباط قسم شرطة كرداسة بشكل بشع   *


[YOUTUBE]0HZZ0jyCmCc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*المتظاهرون يحرقون قسم شرطة مركز طامية الان*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

حريق دار الكتاب المقدس  بشارع الجمهورية بأسيوط


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*انا لسه راجع من عند الكنيسه بتاعتنا 
كان في تجمع اخواني هناك 
بس كان عددنا اكتر منهم ومشيوا 

*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

كنيسة المارجرجس 
 بأسيوط — في ‏‎Assuit, Asyut‎‏.


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الأخوان يذبحون جميع ضباط قسم شرطة كرداسة بشكل بشع

[YOUTUBE]0HZZ0jyCmCc#at=28[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

سيراميكا كليوبترا شارع الجمهورية #اسيوط 








http://www.facebook.com/shares/view?id=431735776939059


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

الصورة مش من العراق ولا غزة

 دي من أسيوط .. شارع الجمهورية

 ارحم يارب 







http://www.facebook.com/shares/view?id=431709120275058


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

أثناء سرقة الاخوان ل خزانة مركز كرداسة

 eldaby


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أمن القليوبية يحبط محاولة تفجير قسم أول شبرا الخيمة ومستشفى النيل للتأمين الصحي بعبوتين ناسفتين​​**2013-08-14 18:40:23​​​​**




أحبطت  أجهزة الأمن بالقليوبية اليوم الأربعاء، محاولة تفجير قسم أول شبرا الخيمه  عن طريق زرع عبوتين ناسفتين بالقرب من مبنى القسم ومستشفى النيل للتأمين  الصحى.

وتوجهت فرقة من خبراء المفرقعات لمكان البلاغ، وتم العثور على قنبلتين داخل  أكياس بلاستيك سوداء، ونجح الخبراء فى إبطال مفعولهما وتأمين المنطقة.

كان اللواء محمود يسرى مدير الأمن، تلقى إخطارًا من العقيد جمال الدغيدى  رئيس فرع البحث الجنائى بشبرا، بالعثور على "كيسين" بلاستيك سوداء اللون  محتمل أن يكون بها متفجرات.

انتقل على الفور العميد أسامة عايش رئيس المباحث وخبراء المفرقعات، وتبين  أن القنبلتين موضوعيين فى "كيس" بلاستيك بالقرب من قسم أول شبرا الخيمة  ومستشفى النيل للتامين الصحى، وتم السيطرة على العبوتين وإبطال مفعولهما  وتولت النيابة التحقيق.




​​*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

الايقونه الاثرية 
 بكنيسة مارجرجس بأسيوط 







http://www.facebook.com/shares/view?id=431737320272238


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*وزير التعليم تأجيل الدراسة إلى بعد عيد الأضحي
*​*2013-08-14 17:35:59*​*




وزير التعليم: تأجيل الدراسة إلى بعد عيد الأضحي إذا استمرت الأوضاع الحالية.. ونثق بالجيش والشرطة

قال الدكتور محمود أبوالنصر، وزير التربية والتعليم، إن الأوضاع التي تحدث  حاليًا في البلاد إذا استمرت لحين حلول موعد العام الدراسي، المقرر أن يبدأ  في الأسبوع الثالث من سبتمبر المقبل، سيتم تأجيل الدراسة إلى بعد عيد  الأضحى المبارك، مضيفا: "لكننى أتمني ألا يحدث ذلك".

جاء ذلك في تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الأهرام"، مضيفًا أن مثل هذه الأحداث  تؤثر على كل شئ في البلد وليست المدارس وحدها، معتبرًا أن مايجري الآن  سيكون له دور سلبي في إعادة صيانة المدارس وتجهيزها لبدء العام الدراسي  الجديد.

وتابع: "نثق بشدة في أن القوات المسلحة وأجهزة الشرطة ستتمكنان من ضبط  الأمور جيدا وتهدئة الشارع المصري، وأن الأمر لن يستمر بمشيئة الله تعالى  إلى حين حلول العام الدراسي الجديد".




*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

كرسى مذبح كنيسة مارجرجس بأسيوط


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*التليفزيون المصرى: استشهاد النقيب حسام البهى من الأمن المركزى بالإسكندرية

*
*  الأربعاء، 14 أغسطس  2013 - 16:45*​* 





                             صورة ارشيفية​ كتب محمد كامل​ 



 
أفاد التليفزيون المصرى، فى نبأ عاجل، باستشهاد النقيب حسام   البهى  من قوات الأمن المركزى بالإسكندرية خلال اشتباكات الشرطة مع أنصار    الإخوان.


اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*كر وفر وإشتباكات بـ"الهرم"..وعشرات الاصابات نتيجة الغاز المسيل

*​* 8/14/2013   4:35 PM​









اية حمروشي
​  يشهد محيط شارع الهرم حالة من الكر والفر بين قوات الأمن واعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على خلفية فض اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة.
  فى الوقت نفسه وقع عدد كبير من الإصابات من جانب أنصار  جماعة الإخوان   المسلمين، نتيجة إطلاق غاز مسيل للدموع، وعلى الفور تم  تحويلها الى مستشفى   الهرم، وبولاق العام.

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية​*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*قتل شرطي بالنار في كرداسه   *
[YOUTUBE]PLbDUiEQTdE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*البلتاجى على الجزيرة يعلن استشهاد أبنته وانتقالها للفردوس الأعلى 
 بعدها بساعة تقريبا 
 أبنة البلتاجى شخصيا فى مداخلة تلفونية على الجزيره أيضا تنفى خبر مقتلها هى و بنت الشاطر و قالت "بطلوا اشاعات بقى" معتقدة ان الجزيرة مصدر الأشاعة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل .. "العربية": إطلاق نار كثيف في محيط سجن طرة






سجن طره​ أكدت مصادر لقناة "العربية" الفضائية حدوث إطلاق نار كثيف في محيط سجن طرة.​*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

الإخوان يشعلون النار في مبنى نادي القضاة بـ ‫#‏اسيوط‬


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

من داخل كنيسة سانت تريز .... ارحمنا يا رب


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل حرق كنيسة العذراء بارض اللواء...!!*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

* اضرام النيران في احد العقارات المطلة على طريق النصر. 
وقام المعتصمين باشعال النيران في الخيام. وتنفجر انابيب الغاز نتيجة هذا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل: بلطجية يقطعون شارع الهرم ويفرضون إتاوات على المارة
* *
	المصدر : مصراوى*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الحياه : القبض علي البلتاجي و العريان و حجازي في عمارة تحت الانشاء خلف المسجد بعد قتال شرس .. !!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

نظم أهالى الجيزة  مسيرات تطوف ميدان الجيزة ومحيط جامعة القاهرة، تحيي فيها قوات الشرطة  والجيش على فضهم اعتصام النهضة وسط ترديد هتافات تؤيد الجيش والفريق أول  عبد الفتاح السيسى. ومن ناحية أخرى قامت قوات الشرطة بتشغيل مكبرات الصوت  التى تطالبهم فيه بالعودة إلى منازلهم؛ حفاظًا على أرواحهم.





المصدر : البديل ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد شهود  عيان بمحيط رابعة العدوية أن سعد خيرت الشاطر نجل نائب المرشد العام لجماعة  ​* 
*     الإخوان مختبئ الآن داخل أحد المولات التجارية القريبة من مقر اعتصام  الإخوان تحت حراسة 10 *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الجماعة الإسلامية تعرب عن استيائها من قرارالرئيس بفرض حظر التجوال

*​*8/14/2013 6:17 PM*​*



​أعربت الجماعة  الإسلامية عن استيائها من قرار المستشار عدلى منصور، رئيس الجمهورية، بفرض  حالة الطوارئ فى البلاد، معتبرة أن القرار اعتداء على الحريات وعلى مكتسبات  ثورة يناير وعودة للوراء لعصر الرئيس المعزول مبارك وفى ظل غياب رقابة  برلمانية.

وأكدت الجماعة الإسلامية، فى بيان  رسمى لها مساء اليوم الأربعاء، أن الشعب المصرى لن يقبل أبداً العودة  للوراء لما قبل ثورة 25 يناير، ونذكر الجميع أن ثورة يناير قد نجحت بالرغم  من فرض حالة الطوارئ آن ذاك.

الفجر​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل  حصار واعتداء على كنيسة السيده العذراء بالصف 

وقد تصدي لهم شباب الكنيسه 
مع غياب تام للامن 
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* اضرب كمان وكمان هطلعلك ف كل مكااااااان
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على 8 من قيادات الاخوان بمسجد رابعة

‫#‏بوابة_الوفد‬
*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الان حرق كنيسة الشهيده دميانه بقرية الزربى بالفيوم ونهب وتدمير الكنيسة الانجيلية المجاورة لها بالقرية ...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار الإخوان يقتحمون قسم العمرانية‎*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*نيابة كرداسة: إخطارات مبدئية تؤكد استشهاد 11 ضابطا ومجندا بالقسم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أعلن مجلس الوزراء مد مدة حظر التجوال من التاسعة مساء حتى السادسة صباحا، بدلا من السابعة مساء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى : الجيش يستعيد سيارة البث المسروقة من رابعة العدوية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الحياة اليوم: القبض علي البلتاجي و العريان و صفوت حجازي في عمارة تحت الانشاء خلف مسجد رابعة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*كنيسة الملاك كرداسة بتتحرق​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*يان حظر التجوال
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
 تهيب القوات المسلحة بجميع المواطنين الإلتزام بإجراءات حظر التجوال بمحافظات [القاهرة - الجيزة - الإسكندرية - القليوبية - السويس - البحيرة - الفيوم - بنى سويف - المنيا - أسيوط - سوهاج - شمال سيناء - جنوب سيناء - الإسماعيلية ] مع الإلتزام بعدم مخالفة الإجراءات المصاحبة والتى تتضمن - الآتــــى :
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
- الإلتزام بالتوقف التام عن سير الأفراد أو المركبات أو التحرك بأى وسيلة بمناطق وتوقيتات حظر التجوال .
- يتم الإلتزام بتنفيذ جميع التعليمات الصادره عند المعارضة بواسطة عناصر القوات المسلحة أو الشرطة المدنية مع إظهار تحقيق الشخصية . 
- عند مخالفة إجراءات حظر التجوال سيتم إتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية بمنتهى الحزم .
- تهيب القوات المسلحة جميع المواطنين معاونة أفراد القوات المسلحة والشرطة المدنية فى تأدية مهامهم حتى يتحقق الأمن ويعود الإستقرار للبلاد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*استخراج عشرون جثة من تحت منصة رابعة 
 المصدر . Ontv *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

صورة لإستخراج أكترمن 20 جثة مقتولة من تحت منصة رابعة بعد فض الاعتصام 




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*اعتقال كل من عصام العريان // محمد البلتاجى // صفوت حجازى // عبد الرحمن البر // احمد عارف ,,,,, وتم نقلهم الى احد السجون الحربية بموجب قانون الطوارئ *


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أغسطس 2013)

*هربوا ......
*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أغسطس 2013)

*انا بتفرج على قناة الحياة ومكتوب عليها انهم هربوا 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انا بتفرج على قناة الحياة ومكتوب عليها انهم هربوا
> *



*الداخلية تنفى ........  *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*شهداء الوطن و الواجب من قوات الشرطة حتى الآن :

 اللواء " مصطفى ابراهيم الخطيب " 
 اللواء " محمد جبر " مساعد مدير أمن الجيزة
 العقيد " عامر عبدالمقصود " نائب مامور مركز شرطة كرداسة
 النفيب " محمد فاروق نصر الدين " معاون مباحث كرداسة
 النقيب" هشام شتا " معاون مباحث كرداسة
 النقيب " محمد صفوت حرب " معاون مباحث شرطة مغاغة
 المقدم " مصطفي العطار " نائب مامور مركز مطاي
 الملازم أول " مينا عزت برصاص " قسم شرطة بني سويف
 النقيب " شادي مجدي عبدالجواد بدر "
 النقيب " اشرف محمود محمد محمود "
 الملازم أول " محمد سمير ابراهيم عبدالمعطي "
 الملازم أول " محمد محمد جودة عثمان "
 النقيب "حسام البهي" من قوة الأمن المركزي بالإسكندرية

*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

* حرق مسجد رابعه من قبل انصار الرئيس المعزول
 فليشهد التاريخ ان المتاسلمين بيحرقوا المساجد اشعال للفتن
 وياتري دا من اي شرع واي دين بيتكلمو عنه ... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مؤتمر صحفي لوزير الداخلية بعد دقائق لاعلان تفاصيل عملية "فض الاعتصام "*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الدعوة السلفية والنور: على حكومة الببلاوى الاستقالة.. وحذرنا من عدم طمأنة التيار الإسلامى
أ ش أ 


14-8-2013 | 19:04 











43











*​
*




الدعوة السلفية​طالب  حزب النور والدعوة السلفية في بيان مشترك حكومة الدكتور حازم الببلاوي  بالتقدم باستقالتها، مؤكدين أن حدث اليوم أولى بتقديم الاستقالة من أحداث  محمد محمود، التي قدم خلالها الببلاوي استقالته كوزير مالية، حتى يتسنى  لحكومة أخرى أن تتحمل هذه المسئولية التي تحافظ على وحدة البلاد والدولة  وبقائها وتحافظ على حرمة النفوس. 

وقال الحزب والدعوة إن ما حذرا منه منذ مدة طويلة من خطر سفك الدماء وقع ،  محذرين من خطر الحشد والحشد المضاد على وحدة المجتمع ووحدة البلاد التي لا  يمكن أن تكون محلا للمساومة. 

وأضاف الحزب والدعوة في بيانهما: "طالبنا إدارة البلاد الحالية بعدم فض  الاعتصامات بالقوة وضرورة الحل السياسي وتوافقنا على ذلك مع القوى السياسية  العاقلة، كما طالبنا بمراعاة احتياجات أبناء الاتجاه الإسلامي في الطمأنة  وعودة بث قنواته الإسلامية وعدم انفراد الفصيل الليبرالي واليساري بتشكيل  الحكومة ولجنة تعديل الدستور والسير في اتجاه علمنة الدولة وعسكرتها الذي  لا يمكن أن يصب في مصلحة البلاد"، وفق البيان. 

ونوها بأنهما أكدا على ضرورة التصدي "للوجه المتطرف في العلمانية" الذي أطل  في كثير من وسائل الإعلام الذي أدى إلى إقناع الكثيرين بأنها حرب ضد  الإسلام، وفقدوا الثقة في جهود المصالحة. 

وأضافا "وقع الذي نكره وندين ونطالب بوقفه فورا من إطلاق النار وقتل النفوس  من الرجال والنساء والأطفال، واندفع البعض الأخر في اتجاه إحراق وتدمير  منشآت الدولة التي هي ملك للشعب كله، ونحمل الحكومة المسئولية عن هذه  الدماء والأنفس المحرمة ونطلبها بضرورة إنهاء هذا الوضع القائم الذي يهدد  بانقسام المجتمع بحل آخر غير سفك الدماء." 
ودعا الحزب والدعوة جميع العقلاء من جميع الاتجاهات إلى الوقوف معهما في  إحياء النفوس وإحياء المجتمع وإحياء الدولة بالجلوس معا من أجل الوصول إلى  حل سلمي للأزمة ينسى فيه الجميع مصلحته الشخصية والحزبية ويعظم مصلحة الدين  والوطن والشعب.


الاهرام
​* ​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أغسطس 2013)

*السؤال دلوقتى هو انتوا ليكوا لازمة ف الشارع اصلا علشان تتكلموا 

انت تخرسوا خالص 
*


----------



## grges monir (14 أغسطس 2013)

> *الملازم أول " مينا عزت برصاص " قسم شرطة بني سويف*


دة من كنيستى
ولسة كان فرحة من حوالى اسبوعين
وكان بيحى عندى النادى يوميا
ربنا يصبر اهلة


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*يتم الان الاعتداء بالمولوتوف والحجاره والرصاص على كنيسة مارمينا بالعمرانيه بعنف وكذلك قسم شرطة العمرانيه 

ما صحة هذا يا عياد ....؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الصحة: نقل 38 جثة من المستشفى الميدانى برابعة العدوية إلى المستشفيات المحيطة*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*كلمة وزير الداخليه

الآن*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مصادر لـ "صدى البلد": بديع يختبئ داخل منزل السفير القطري بالقاهرة

علم "صدى البلد" من مصادر أمنية أن مرشد الإخوان محمد بديع يختبئ داخل منزل السفير القطري بالقاهرة.

وكان قد وذكرت مصادر أمنية ان قوات الأمن تقترب من مكان اختباء قيادات الإخوان وعلى رأسهم صفوت حجازي والبلتاجي والعريان.

فيما قال مصدر أمني أن القوات تمكنت من القبض عليهم وكان بعضهم يختبا داخل مسجد رابعة العدوية والبعض الاخر وعلي راسهم محمد البلتاجى وعصام العريان وصفوت حجازى كانوا يختبئون داخل عقار تحت الانشاء خلف مسجد رابعة العدوية وجارى اخراج المطلوب امنيا في حراسة امنية مشددة ووضعهم داخل مصفحات الشرطة تمهيدا لعرضهم علي النيابة .

ويكثف رجال الامن جهودهم لسرعة القبض باقي القيادات الاخوانية المطلوب ضبطها واحضلرها تنفيذا لقرار النيابة لاتهامهم في عدة القضايا 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يتم الان الاعتداء بالمولوتوف والحجاره والرصاص على كنيسة مارمينا بالعمرانيه بعنف وكذلك قسم شرطة العمرانيه
> 
> ما صحة هذا يا عياد ....؟؟؟*




*لا غير صحيح
كنيسه مار مينا حوالياها اكتر من 3000 مسيحي اغلبهم مسلح 
*
*ولسه عامل تليفون حالاً كله تمام  

**الضرب عند قسم العمرانيه 
وهو قريب من الكنيسه 

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*وزير الداخلية ينفى انباء القبض على قيادات الأخوان من اعتصام رابعة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*وزير الداخلية: استشهاد 43 من افراد الشرطه 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*إخلاء ديوان محافظة الأقصر بسبب حرب الشوارع *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* ملجأ البنين القبطي بالمنيا بعد حرقه 
 الملجأ بناه سعيد باشا عبد المسيح 
 ملجأ أيتام يا كفررررة
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل|إطلاق نار كثيف بمركز ‫#‏ساحل_سليم‬ منذ نصف ساعة و إلى الآن نتيجة محاولة الإخوان إقتحام قسم شرطة ساحل سليم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*ذكرت صحيفة لوفيجارو الفرنسية أن رئيس الوزراء التركي رجب طيب أردوغان طالب اليوم مجلس الأمن التابع لمنظمة الأمم المتحدة والجامعة العربية بالتدخل لإنهاء "المجزرة" في مصر.
فقد صرح أردوغان في بيان له أن "المجتمع الدولي، وبصفة خاصة مجلس الأمن التابع لمنظمة الأمم المتحدة والجامعة العربية، يجب أن يتحرك فورًا لوقف هذه المجزرة".
كما أكد أردوغان أن صمت المجتمع الدولي منذ إطاحة الجيش المصري بمحمد مرسي في الثالث من يوليو الماضي مهد الطريق للقمع العنف الذي يجري الآن.
ومن جانبه، اعتبر الرئيس التركي عبد الله جول أن تدخل قوات الأمن المصرية ضد تجمعات أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي في القاهرة "غير مقبول على الإطلاق".
وفي تصريح للصحافة في أنقرة، قال عبد الله جول: "إن التدخل المسلح ضد المدنيين، ضد الأشخاص الذين يتظاهرون: هذا أمر غير مقبول على الإطلاق".*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*http://www.facebook.com/#

*





اللواء / محمد عباس جبر 

 تم قتله والتمثيل بجثته هو و 11 فرد شرطه آخرين في قسم كرداسه اليوم

تمرد - الاسكندرية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مجهولون يحملون الأسلحه البيضاء ويروعون المواطنين في شارع العريش بالهرم ​	   	سادت حاله من الذعر فى شارع العريش بمنطقه الهرم ، وذلك بعد إستيلاء عدد  من المجهولون الذين يحملون الأسلحه البيضاء والشوم على عدد من المحال هناك.  	فى الوقت الذى يشهد فيه شارع الهرم حاله من الغياب الأمنى التام، وسماع  دوى طلقات نارية.  	جاء ذلك تزامنًا مع بدء فرض قرار حظر التجوال من الساعة السابعة مساءً  وحتى السادسة صباحًا، حسب ما اعلنه مجلس الوزراء اليوم.*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

الشاب ده الاخوان قتلواه النهارده
  في محل الموبايلات بتاعه في شارع فيصل 
 و لم يسرقوا  شئ من المحل .. عارف ليه ؟؟
  عشان مسيحي ..

 المحل اسمه *الونش* والشاب ده اسمه شنوده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*العربية: الإمارات تؤكد تفهمها الإجراءات السيادية التي اتخذتها الحكومة المصرية​* *




*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* اطلال كنيسة الامير تادرس المنيا 

 هذه الصورة ليست من سوريا ! 
 وليست من العراق ! 
 ولا من حرب عالمية ! 
 هذه الصورة من المنيا 
 والصورة لكنيسة تقع في قلب المنيا 
 لها نحو مئة عام قائمة في مكانها 
 كنيسة الأمير تادرس 
 ودا شهيد وبطل 
 الكنيسة بناها واحد من باشوات المنيا 
 اسمه سعيد باشا عبد المسيح 
 بني كنائس وجدد مساجد وأسس مدارس وملاجيء
 كنيسة كلها بهاء .. أيقوناتها كانت مذهبه .. وبناءها فخم
 الكنيسة أيضاً تم تجديدها قريبا 
 اليوم تم سرقة الكنيسة من أنصار المعزول من الإخوان ثم تم حرقها من داخلها 
 وهذه هي الصورة ..
 أطلال .. 
 معلش ربنا موجود ..
 و بهاء الكنيسة سيعود لها 
 مجد الكنيسة من مجد سيدها وربها 
 معلش ...

 ياسر يوسف

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*بيان من جبهة الانقاذ بشأن استقالة الدكتور محمد البرادعي
 .
 .
 تلقت جبهة الانقاذ بكثير من الأسف نبأ استقالة الدكتور محمد البرادعي من  منصبه كنائب لرئيس الجمهورية، وكنا نتصور، نظرا لعلاقته الوطيدة بالجبهة،  أن يتشاور معنا قبل اتخاذ هذا القرار. كما تعلن جبهة الانقاذ أنها تقف بكل  قوة وصلابة خلف السيد رئيس الجمهورية ومجلس الوزراء والقوات المسلحة وسائر  مؤسسات الدولة في مواجهة التحديات التي تهدد الوطن في هذه المرحلة الدقيقة.  كما تؤكد الجبهة أن أية استقالة من الحكومة لن تؤثر بأي حال من الأحوال  على موقف الجبهة وعلى اصرارها على إنجاز خريطة الطريق في المواعيد المحددة  واتمام المرحلة الانتقالية بنجاح.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

* البرادعى يعرض مريديه لصدمة
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

* اللواء أركان حرب العربى أحمد يوسف السروى :

 بعد بضع ساعات من استلام عمله محافظا للسويس يرفض النزول من مكتبه بديوان  عام المحافظة وذلك بعد هجوم مجموعة من الاخوان على مبنى المحافظة وصرف جميع  الموظفين من المبنى..!!!

 قائلا : على جثتى ان اسلم المحافظة انا رجل عسكري ومبنى المحافظة خط احمر وسوف تكون مقبرة لهم.
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
اشارت مصادر لخروج العشرات من شباب الاخوان الان 

من مسجد الرضا بعين شمس حاملين زجاجات مولوتوف 

ومتجهين لكنيسة العدرا بشارع احمد عصمت وناشدون القوات المسلحة والشرطة

التدخل السريع ومنعهم من ارتكاب اى اعتداءات على الكنيسة او اى منشاءات اخرى*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

قائمة بـ (40) كنيسة تم حرقها والاعتداء عليها من قبل انصار الاخوان فى سابقة تاريخية 

 أرابيوم-عماد توماس

تداول  نشطاء على شبكات التواصل الاجتماعى قائمة الاعتداءات على الكنائس والمنشأت  القبطية من انصار المعزول محمد مرسى فى محافظات : المنيا واسيوط والفيوم  وسوهاج والجيزة وشمال سيناء والاقصر وبنى سويف
 
أولا: محافظة المنيا

1- حرق مبنى خدمات تابع لكنيسة مار مينا المنيا وتكسير الواجهة وواجهة مستوصف تابع لها
2- حرق الكنيسة الإنجيلية بمنطقة جاد السيد 
3- حرق الأمير تادرس بميدان صدناوي
4- حرق كنيسة خلاص النفوس 
5- حرق مدرسة ودير راهبات القديس يوسف 
6- حرق كنيسة الأنبا موسي بابو هلال
7- حرق كنيسة مار يوحنا بشارع السوق
8- اعتداء على كنيسة العذراء وتكسير الصلبان وحرقها
9- حرق جمعية الجزويت والفرير 
10- حرق مدرسة الأقباط الثانوية بنين 
11- حرق ملجأ قبطي للأطفال
12- حرق الكنيسة الانجيلية بأبو هلال
13- حرق الكنيسة المعمدانية بمركز بني مزار 
14- حرق كنيسة مار جرجس للكاثوليك بقرية دلجا بدير مواس
15- حرق كنيسة الإصلاح بقرية دلجا بدير مواس 
16- حرق كنيسة السيدة العذراء بقرية دلجا بدير مواسي والكنيسة مكونة من الداخل من 3 كنائس
17- حرق منزل القس إنجيليوس كاهن كنيسة العذراء
18- حرق نحو 20 منزل ومحل تجاري بالقرية ومقتل إسكندر رزق الله حلاق
19- تكسير ونهب عدة محال وصيدليات منها صيدلية العروبة ومركب الدهبية التابع للكنيسة الإنجيلية

ثانيا: محافظة أسيوط 

20- حرق الإدفنست بمدينة أسيوط
21- حرق الكنيسة الرسولية بمدينة أسيوط 
22- حرق كنيسة مار جرجس للأقباط الأرثوذكس بمدينة أسيوط
23- الاعتداء على كنيسة الملاك بمدينة أسيوط بالحجارة
24- حصار مطرانية أبو تيج 
25- الاعتداء على منازل وممتلكات الأقباط في شوارع قلته وفلتس والجمهورية

ثالثا: محافظة الفيوم
26- حرق كنيسة العذراء بالمنزلة بمركز يوسف الصديق
27- حرق كنيسة الامير تادرس بقرية المنزلة بمركز يوسف الصديق
28- حرق كنيسة الشهيدة دميانة بقرية الزربي بمركز طامية 
29- اقتحام ونهب محتويات الكنيسة الإنجيلية بقرية الزربي بمركز طامية
30- حرق جمعية أصدقاء الكتاب المقدس

رابعا: محافظة الجيزة

31- حرق كنيسة الملاك بكرداسة
32- اقتحام ونهب محتويات مطرانية أطفيح دير كرم الرسل 

خامسا: محافظة السويس

33- حرق الكنيسة اليونانية القديمة للكاثوليك 
34- اقتحام كنيسة الراعي الصالح
35- حرق مدرسة الفرنسيسكان 

سادسا: محافظة شمال سيناء

36- حرق كنيسة مار جرجس العريش

سابعا: محافظة سوهاج

37- حرق كنيسة مار جرجس مقر مطرانية سوهاج ومبني الخدمات التابع لها.

ثامنا: محافظة الأقصر 
38- حرق عدد من المحال التجارية وممتلكات الأقباط 

تاسعا: محافظة بني سويف 

39- إطلاق أعيرة نارية على مدرسة الراهبات 
40- رشق كنيسة مار جرجس الواسطى بالحجارة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الداخلية: لن نسمح بأى اعتصام جديد فى جميع أنحاء الجمهورية*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

* إخوان الإسكندرية تتحدى حظر التجول وتعلن عن مسيرات ليلية..ومصدر أمني:لن نتهاون


وزير الداخلية: سنعمل على إلغاء عمل قناة الجزيرة فى مصر *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الشهيده اسماء محمد البلتاجي علي الجزيره مباشر : انا عايشه ومش عارفه ليه بابا بيقول كده ! ..*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
مصرع وإصابة 8 خلال اشتباكات بمحيط مركز شرطة ببنى سويف

*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

المتحدث العسكري: لا صحة لمشاركة فرقة 777 قتال في فض اعتصامي رابعة والنهضة
أكد المتحدث العسكري العقيد احمد علي في بيان لها قبل قليل على أنه لا صحة مطلقاً لمشاركة عناصر من الوحدة 777 قتال أو أى من الوحدات الخاصة التابعة للقوات المسلحة فى فض إعتصامى "رابعة العدوية - النهضة" اليوم.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*دفعت قوات الجيش المصرى مساء اليوم الأربعاء فى الوقت المحدد له لفرض حظر التجوال بعدد من المدرعات والدبابات بطول شارع شبرا و منطقة الخلافاوى والمظلات، للتمكن من فرض الأمن فى الشارع والسيطرة على أعمال العنف والشغب الدائرة حالياً بين أنصار الإخوان والشرطة والاشتباكات مع الأهالى.

وانتشرت أكمنة لقوات الجيش بمناطق مختلفة بمنطقة شبرا للتفتيش وللتمكن من القبض على عناصر الشغب.

واستقبل أهالى منطقة شبرا تواجد وانتشار الجيش فى الشارع بالاحتفال بالجيش، وتقديم المساعدة لهم والإقبال عليهم لالتقاط الصور الفوتوغرافية والتذكارية لهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الان تجمهر امام كنيسة صول التى سبق وتم هدمها بمدنية اطفيح وهتافات التكبير امام الكنيسة ومحاولة لاقتحامها *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مصادر تنفي استقالة المسلماني من منصبه

نفت مصادر مقربة من الدكتور أحمد المسلماني، المستشار  الإعلامي لرئاسة الجمهورية، أن يكون قد تقدم بإستقالته  من منصبه.

و أكدت المصادر ان الاستقالة الوحيدة، هي الاستقالة التى تقدم بها الدكتور محمد البرادعي، نائب الرئيس للشئون الدولية، والتي لم يتم البت فيها بعد.*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*التجمع" يطالب بحل جماعة الإخوان ووضعها على قائمة المنظمات الارهابية*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*بيان من المقر الباباوي حول الاعتدءات التي وقعت علي الكنايس بالمحافظات اليوم

أصدر المقر الباباوي للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، بيانا حول الاعتداءات التي وقعت على الكنائس بالمحافظات اليوم، جاء فيه "تتابع بطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذكس المشهد المؤلم الذي تمر به البلاد في هذه الأيام الحرجة، وإذ تستنكر بشدة الاعتداءات المتوالية على مسيحيي مصر وكنائسهم وأملاكهم ومحال أرزاقهم، فإننا أيضا نستنكر الاعتداءات على أقسام الشرطة والمواطنين، ونناشد الحكومة المصرية والقوات المسلحة أن تنضم إلى جهود الشرطة الوطنية في حفظ وحدة البلاد والدفاع عن القطاعات المعتدى عليها، وندعو المسلمين الأخوة في الوطن إلى حماية الكنائس".
وأضاف البيان، أننا "نصلي بحق الإله الواحد الذي نعبده جميعا من أجل كل مواطن مصري ليكون درعا لحماية الوطن من كل إرهاب ومن كل عنف، كما نصلي من أجل أن يسود الهدوء والسلام بقاع مصر المحروسة في يد الله القوي والقادر والذي لا يعسر عليه أمر".*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*شتون» تدين فى ثانى بيان تصدره حول مصر الهجوم على الكنائس.. وتدعو لانهاء حالة الطوارئ - التحرير*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

* استشهاد مأمور ونائبه وضابطي مباحث في اقتحام من #الإخوان لقسم كرداسة*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
تجدد الاشتباكات بين أنصار المعزول وقوات الأمن بشارع "البطل" بالمهندسين

تجددت الاشتباكات بين قوات الامن وانصار الرئيس السابق "محمد مرسى " بشارع البطل احمد عبد العزيز حيث يطلق الطرفان الخرطوش والرصاص الحى أمام احدى سلاسل المحلات التجارية".

بينما اغلقت المحلات والمتاجر جميع ابوابها خوفا من اقتحامها من انصار المعزول.

جدير بالذكر ان اللجان الشعبية بشارع البطل احمد عبد العزيز ألقت القبض على سائق يقود سيارة تابعة لمحافظة الجيزة بها 5 موتوسيكلات.

ورفضت اللجان الشعبية مرور السائق أو مغادرته باتجاه شارع جامعة الدول العربية بالرغم من ابرازه لتحقيق الشخصية واثبات عمله كسائق لدى المحافظة.

واتصلت اللجان الشعبية بالشرطة لتسليم السائق للتعامل معه. *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

بيان من جبهة الانقاذ بشأن استقالة الدكتور محمد البرادعي
.
 .
تلقت جبهة الانقاذ بكثير من الأسف نبأ استقالة الدكتور محمد البرادعي من منصبه كنائب لرئيس الجمهورية، وكنا نتصور، نظرا لعلاقته الوطيدة بالجبهة، أن يتشاور معنا قبل اتخاذ هذا القرار. كما تعلن جبهة الانقاذ أنها تقف بكل قوة وصلابة خلف السيد رئيس الجمهورية ومجلس الوزراء والقوات المسلحة وسائر مؤسسات الدولة في مواجهة التحديات التي تهدد الوطن في هذه المرحلة الدقيقة. كما تؤكد الجبهة أن أية استقالة من الحكومة لن تؤثر بأي حال من الأحوال على موقف الجبهة وعلى اصرارها على إنجاز خريطة الطريق في المواعيد المحددة واتمام المرحلة الانتقالية بنجاح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
سمع منذ قليل دوى انفجار غير معلوم المصدر، هز شارع البطل أحمد عبد  العزيز بميدان مصطفى محمود، حيث تظاهر أنصار الإخوان هناك، وبعدها تصاعدت  أدخنة كثيفة خيمت على سماء الشارع من عدد من العمارات فى محيط الشارع.

اليوم السابع 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

الإسعاف: 235 قتيلا و2001 مصاب حصيلة اشتباكات اليوم بالمحافظات حتى ألان


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل ..... 500 فرد من جماعة الاخوان يحاولون اقتحام ادارة نجدة اكتوبر
والادارة تستغيث بالجيش *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يحطمون محلات الأقباط بقنا وسط غياب الأمن
قام منذ قليل مقر اعتصام مؤيدى الإخوان بميدان الساعة بقنا، بتحطيم عدد من سلاسل المحلات الخاصة بالأقباط، فى ظل غياب لأجهزة الأمن، فى محاولة منهم لاقتحام تلك المحلات وسط استغاثات الأقباط المقيمين بشارع مصطفى كامل بوسط المدينة خشية اقتحام الإخوان لمنازلهم.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الجماعة الإسلامية: نقدر موقف البرادعى فى استقالته رغم اختلافنا معه

ثمنت الجماعة الإسلامية استقالة الدكتور محمد البرادعي التي تقدم بها اليوم لرئيس الجمهورية المؤقت.

وأضافت الجماعة في بيان أنها تقدر هذا الموقف رغم خلافها معه في العديد من المواقف لأنه رغم خلافها، فإن ذلك لم يمنعه من أخذ موقف حاسم في توقيت دقيق عجز الكثيرون عن فعله، على حد ما جاء في البيان.

وانتقد البيان موقف جبهة الإنقاذ الذي جاء على النقيض، حيث إنه طالما تشدق بالحرية وحق الاعتصام وحقوق الإنسان فيما أيد فض اعتصام رابعة العدوية والنهضة.*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
الأمين العام لحلف الناتو يعرب عن قلقه العميق إزاء الوضع فى مصر 

أعرب الأمين العام لحلف الناتو، أندرس فوج راسمسون عن قلقه العميق ازاء الوضع فى مصر "على خلفية التقارير الوافدة الى الحلف حول اراقة الدماء"بحسب قوله ،معربا عن أسفه ازاء سقوط العديد من الضحايا.

وقال الأمين العام لحلف الناتو فى بيان مقتضب ان مصر تعد شريكا هاما للتحالف الأطلسي من خلال الحوار المتوسطي،داعيا جميع الأطراف الى الالتزام بأقصى درجات ضبط النفس ونبذ العنف والعمل من أجل اعادة العملية السياسية الى مسارها.*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
مصرع 3 وإصابة 5 أثناء محاولة اقتحام مركز شرطة "إهناسيا المدينة" ببني سويف

لقى 3 أشخاص مصرعهم وأصيب 5 آخرون ، خلال إشتباكات بين أنصار الرئيس المعزول "محمد مرسي" مع قوات الشرطة ، خلال محاولة أنصار "مرسي" إقتحام مركز شرطة إهناسيا المدينة ببني سويف.

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تداول نشطاء على شبكات التواصل الاجتماعى قائمة الاعتداءات على الكنائس والمنشأت القبطية من انصار المعزول محمد مرسى فى محافظات : المنيا واسيوط والفيوم وسوهاج والجيزة وشمال سيناء والاقصر وبنى سويف

أولا: محافظة المنيا
1- حرق مبنى خدمات تابع لكنيسة مار مينا المنيا وتكسير الواجهة وواجهة مستوصف تابع لها
2- حرق الكنيسة الإنجيلية بمنطقة جاد السيد 
3- حرق الأمير تادرس بميدان صدناوي
4- حرق كنيسة خلاص النفوس 
5- حرق مدرسة ودير راهبات القديس يوسف 
6- حرق كنيسة الأنبا موسي بابو هلال
7- حرق كنيسة مار يوحنا بشارع السوق
8- اعتداء على كنيسة العذراء وتكسير الصلبان وحرقها
9- حرق جمعية الجزويت والفرير 
10- حرق مدرسة الأقباط الثانوية بنين 
11- حرق ملجأ قبطي للأطفال
12- حرق الكنيسة الانجيلية بأبو هلال
13- حرق الكنيسة المعمدانية بمركز بني مزار 
14- حرق كنيسة مار جرجس للكاثوليك بقرية دلجا بدير مواس
15- حرق كنيسة الإصلاح بقرية دلجا بدير مواس 
16- حرق كنيسة السيدة العذراء بقرية دلجا بدير مواسي والكنيسة مكونة من الداخل من 3 كنائس
17- حرق منزل القس إنجيليوس كاهن كنيسة العذراء
18- حرق نحو 20 منزل ومحل تجاري بالقرية ومقتل إسكندر رزق الله حلاق
19- تكسير ونهب عدة محال وصيدليات منها صيدلية العروبة ومركب الدهبية التابع للكنيسة الإنجيلية

ثانيا: محافظة أسيوط 
20- حرق الإدفنست بمدينة أسيوط
21- حرق الكنيسة الرسولية بمدينة أسيوط 
22- حرق كنيسة مار جرجس للأقباط الأرثوذكس بمدينة أسيوط
23- الاعتداء على كنيسة الملاك بمدينة أسيوط بالحجارة
24- حصار مطرانية أبو تيج 
25- الاعتداء على منازل وممتلكات الأقباط في شوارع قلته وفلتس والجمهورية

ثالثا: محافظة الفيوم
26- حرق كنيسة العذراء بالمنزلة بمركز يوسف الصديق
27- حرق كنيسة الامير تادرس بقرية المنزلة بمركز يوسف الصديق
28- حرق كنيسة الشهيدة دميانة بقرية الزربي بمركز طامية 
29- اقتحام ونهب محتويات الكنيسة الإنجيلية بقرية الزربي بمركز طامية
30- حرق جمعية أصدقاء الكتاب المقدس

رابعا: محافظة الجيزة
31- حرق كنيسة الملاك بكرداسة
32- اقتحام ونهب محتويات مطرانية أطفيح دير كرم الرسل 

خامسا: محافظة السويس
33- حرق الكنيسة اليونانية القديمة للكاثوليك 
34- اقتحام كنيسة الراعي الصالح
35- حرق مدرسة الفرنسيسكان 

سادسا: محافظة شمال سيناء
36- حرق كنيسة مار جرجس العريش

سابعا: محافظة سوهاج
37- حرق كنيسة مار جرجس مقر مطرانية سوهاج ومبني الخدمات التابع لها.

ثامنا: محافظة الأقصر 
38- حرق عدد من المحال التجارية وممتلكات الأقباط 

تاسعا: محافظة بني سويف 
39- إطلاق أعيرة نارية على مدرسة الراهبات 
40- رشق كنيسة مار جرجس الواسطى بالحجارة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*كاثرين آشتون: استقالة البرادعى ليست الحل الأمثل للأزمة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*وزير خارجية كندا يدعو جميع الأطراف بمصر لتفادى العنف*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
متحدث باسم البيت الأبيض: العالم يراقب ما يحدث فى مصر 

أعلن جوش ارنست المتحدث باسم البيت الابيض ان العالم يراقب ما يحدث الان فى مصر.

واضاف المتحدث - فى تصريح اوردته الليلة شبكة "فوكس نيوز" الاخبارية الامريكية - يقول " ان الوقت قد حان لكى تعود مصر من جديد للسير على طريق احترام الحقوق الاساسية لشعبها ". على حد قوله.*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

عاجل: أنور السادات يطالب بسحب جائزة نوبل من البرداعي بعد استقالته من الرئاسة​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار مرسي يحرقون محكمة #بني_سويف الابتدائية.. و #الشرطة تنسحب من الديوان العام*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*إنطلاق مسيرة لمؤيدي مرسي بحلوان لاقتحام القسم 

*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*يوسف الحسيني: موقف البرادعي يجعله عصا في يد الغرب لضرب الاستقلال الوطني*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*رئيس الإسعاف: 235 قتيلا و2001 مصاب حصيلة اشتباكات اليوم بالمحافظات حتى الآن*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
إشعال النار في مكتب التجنيد بمجلس مدينة العريش 

ألقي ملثمون زجاجات المولتوف علي مبني مجلس مدينة العريش بعد تكسير زجاج النوافذ وقد اشتعلت النيران في الدور الارضي بمكتب تجنيد العريش.

وقال شهود العيان ان مجهولين يستقلون موتوسيكلات قاموا بإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف علي مكتب التجنيد وقد سارع المواطنون بإطفاء النيران قبل ان تمتد الي مكاتب اخري. *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*صباحى: نقف مع الشعب والجيش والشرطة لمواجهة الإرهاب حتى اكتمال النصر من عند الله*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مقتل 4 ضباط وأمين شرطة فى اشتباكات المنيا مع ميلشيات الإخوان - التحرير* 
* *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*ماذا تقرأ ف صحيفة التحرير غداً

التحرير







تصدرت العناوين التالية عدد «التحرير» الصادر الخميس 15 أغسطس

مصر تواجه الإخوان الإرهابيين

أمنيون: «الداخلية» نجحت فى فض أكبر اعتصام مسلح فى التاريخ بكفاءة وحرفية

الإخوان وضعوا النساء والأطفال فى المقدمة.. واستخدموا الخرطوش والآلى والجرينوف فى مواجهة الشرطة

إخوان ملثمون يطلقون الرصاص أمس على الشرطة والمواطنين بالمهندسين

مذبحة مروعة على يد الإخوان فى مركز شرطة كرداسة: ذبحوا المأمور ونائبه و9 ضباط ومعاونين

مصادر: الإخوان نفّذت خطة «الأرض المحروقة» التى وضعوها إذا لم يفُز مرسى فى الانتخابات

أعضاء الجماعة قتلوا المواطنين ورجال الشرطة وحرقوا الكنائس بعد فض الاعتصام

حقوقيون: الشرطة قامت بالفض طبقا للمعايير الدولية ودون استخدام القوة المفرطة

إعلان الطوارئ لمدة شهر.. وحظر التجول من السابعة مساء إلى السادسة صباحا

الإخوان استغلّوا الممرات الآمنة وخرجوا منها ليطلقوا الرصاص على الشرطة والمواطنين

شهود عيان: الإخوان حرقوا خيمة بداخلها معتصمون نائمون فى ميدان النهضة

*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مظهر شاهين: استقالة البرادعى تخدم الأهداف الأمريكية فى مصر*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
وزارة الطيران: السماح للركاب بالتحرك خلال فترة حظر التجوال بموجب جواز السفر

اتفقت وزارة الطيران المدني مع أجهزة الدولة على السماح للسادة المسافرين والقادمين بالتحرك أثناء ساعات حظر التجول من أجل الوصول إلى مطار القاهرة، او للعودة إلى مقر إقامتهم، مع إبراز جواز السفر وتذكرة الطائرة لنقاط التفتيش.

وانتهت سلطات المطار من تجهيز صالات الوصول لإستقبال القادمين الذين لن يتمكنوا من الذهاب إلي مقار إقامتهم بالضواحي والاقاليم، أثناء ساعات الحظر مع تقديم الوجبات والمشروبات أثناء وجودهم بالمطار.

ودعت مصر للطيران السادة المسافرين إلى التوجه للمطار لإنهاء اجراءات سفرهم للرحلات التي ستقلع مساء اليوم.

وطلبت من المسافرين التواجد قبل اقلاع الرحلات بأربعة ساعات والإتصال بمركز الأتصالات التليفونية الـCall Centre على رقم 090070000 من أى خط أرضى أو 1717 من اى محمول للرد على أى إستفسارات تتعلق بأمور الحجز أو تعديله أو معرفة مواعيد الرحلات، وكذلك زيارة الموقع الإلكترونى www.egyptair.  of *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*حرق سيارة كاهن بملوى واعتداء على محلات الاقباط

  قام الاخوان بمدينة ملوى بالمنيا بحرق سيارة القمص صموئيل لوقا كاهن كنيسة  العذراء والقديس يوسف .تحت منزله وقد بدء الاعتدا على المحلات التى يملكها  الاقباط مثل محل سان جورج
 روبير الفارس*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أمن السويس :13 قتيل و133 مصاب والقبض على 63 مسلح خلال الإشتباكات*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مصدر مسؤول ينفي اعتقال القياديين في #الإخوان_المسلمين محمد البلتاجي وعصام العريان*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*كيري: الأطراف جميعها تتحمل مسؤولية ما يحدث بمصر*

*                                              فتح                       * 


 *

سكاي نيوز عربية-الآن     ‏@SkyNewsArabia_B         الآن * 
*كيري: ندعم الشعب المصري ونحث على الديمقراطية*

*                                              فتح                       * 


 *

سكاي نيوز عربية-الآن     ‏@SkyNewsArabia_B         الآن * 
*كيري يدعو الجيش المصري إلى إجراء انتخابات*

*                                              فتح                       * 


 *

سكاي نيوز عربية-الآن     ‏@SkyNewsArabia_B         الآن * 
*آشتون تدين أحداث العنف في #مصر وتدعو الحكومة إلى إنهاء حالة الطوارئ*

*                                              فتح                       * 


 *

سكاي نيوز عربية-الآن     ‏@SkyNewsArabia_B         الآن * 
*وزارة الخارجية الإماراتية تؤكد تفهمها للإجراءات السيادية التي اتخذتها الحكومة المصرية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الأمن يجبر أنصار المعزول بـ «الجيزة» على التراجع حتى «العمرانية» *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يخرقون حظر التجوال بسوهاج 

شهدت مدينة طما بمحافظة سوهاج حالة من خرق حظر التجوال من جانب إخوان المعزول حيث قاموا بالتجول حول مركز الشرطة وأطلقوا الأعيرة النارية في الهواء.

وأكد مصدر أمنى أنه بعد تدخل قوات الأمن للتعامل مع خارقى الحظر، هربوا إلى الشوارع الفرعية ويجرى الآن مطاردتهم.
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*المسلمانى ينفى لـ"بوابة الأهرام" ما تردد عن استقالته من عمله كمستشار إعلامى لرئيس الجمهورية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مسئول أمريكى: الولايات المتحدة تدرس إلغاء مناورات "النجم الساطع" العسكرية مع مصر *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*«الصحة»: 278 قتيلا حصيلة أحداث فض اعتصامي الإخوان في «رابعة والنهضة»*
*المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أ ش أ:اقتحام مركز شرطة حوش عيسى بالبحيرة وإشعال النيران فيه *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*باسل عادل: موقف البرادعى لا يمثل حزب الدستور*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الشوار ع الرئيسية بمدينة اسيوط تغرق فى ظلام دامس
 سيارت الشرطة و مدرعات الجيش تدخل شارع قلتة بعد تصفية اربع كنائس 

 الخامسة و الخامسة عشر دقيقة دخلت اربعة من مدرعات الجيش و سيارات الشرطة  لتمشيط شارع قلتة و مقر الكنائس و الاسر المسيحية باسيوط و ذلك بعد تكسير و  احتراق بعض محتويات اربع كنائس .. بدائت الحرائق تشتعل الثانية و النصف  بعد الظهر بان اتت على عدد 2 ميكروياص تخص كنيسة نهضة القداسة " الاصلاح " و  كانت تقف الى جوارها ثم اقتحام كنيسة الادفنتست الاقباط بتكسير الصليب و  محاولة اشعال النيران فى محتوايتها ثم انتقلت المجموعة الارهابية لتشعل  النيران بمحتويات كنيسة الشهيد مارجرجس حيث اشتعلت مقاعدها و انتقلت الى  المسبح و اندفع مجموعة انصار الرئيس المعزول لتقتحم البوابة الضخمة لكنيسة  سانت تريز للاقباط الكاثوليك بشارع التحرير و تقتحم البوابة الضخمة و تشعل  النيران فى محتوياتها و تكسر تماثيل للسيد المسيح و القديسة العذراء .
 تحركت قوات الشرطة و الجيش لمحاولة تامين المنطقة بعد مرور قرابة الساعتين و خمسة و اربعين دقيقة 
 سبق اقتحام كنائس منطقة بشارع قتلة اقتحام للمحال التجارية للمسيحيين  بمنطقة المنفذ بوسط المدينة وقذف محال المرر التجارى بالحجارة و الطوب .
 سات الظلام الدامس شوارع منطقة وسط المدينة منذ قرابة السابعة و النصف مسائاً 
*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
الجيش والشرطة يتمكنان من الوصول إلى وزارة المالية بعد اقتحامها من قبل مؤيدي المعزول 

تمكنت القوات المسلحة والشرطة من الوصول إلى وزارة المالية وذلك بعد اقتحامها من قبل مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي.

وقال مصدر مسئول بوزارة المالية لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط إن أنصار مرسي اقتحموا الوزارة ودمرت الواجهات الزجاجية لمباني الوزارة، كما أشعلت النيران في جراج الوزارة بما يحتويه من أتوبيسات وسيارات لنقل موظفي المالية، وكسروا بعض السيارات وسرقوا ما بداخلها، وغادروا الوزارة قبل وصول الشرطة، وتم القبض على بعض العناصر البلطجية والإرهابية التي صاحبت الإخوان.

وأضاف المصدر أنه تم احتجاز مدير أمن الوزارة اللواء حسام زغلول، وعاطف ملش رئيس قطاع الموازنة العامة وبعض موظفي الوزارة أفراد الأمن والاعتداء عليهم.

وأشار إلى أن الحريق شب في الجراج والدور الأول بالوزارة وبدأ في الانتقال لباقي الأدوار، ووصل دخان الحريق للدور العاشر.
من جانبه، طالب اللواء حسام زغلول مدير أمن الوزارة وسائل الإعلام بتصوير الوزارة غدا الخميس للاطلاع على الصورة الواقعية والفعلية للخسائر الجسيمة التي نتجت على ما فعله الإخوان بوزارة المالية، حيث تعد أحد المنشآت الهامة وعمود رئيسي للدولة باعتبارها منشأة مال عام.

وأشار إلى أن الخسائر التي حدثت تقدر بالملايين، حيث نحتاج إلى أموال طائلة لإعادتها على ما هي عليه.

كانت وزارة المالية في وقت سابق اليوم ناشدت قوات الدفاع المدني بسرعة التوجه بعربات الإطفاء للسيطرة على الحريق الذي شب بمقر الوزارة، وتم إرسال 4 سيارات إطفاء قريبة من منطقة رابعة العدوية، إلا أنهم فوجئوا بهجوم البلطجية المصاحبة للإخوان عليهم وحطموا سيارتي إطفاء، بعد أن رشقوها بالطوب والحجارة. *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل محصلة مصادمات المنيا: 41 قتيل و230 مصاب وحرق 8 كنائس*
*وطنى*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
ممدوح حمزة: البرادعي لم يكن الا ديكورا للمعارضة ولتمكين الإخوان من مصر 


وصف الناشط السياسى المهندس ممدوح حمزة إستقالة د . محمد البرادعى رسميا من منصبه كنائب لرئيس الجمهورية ان هذا القرار كان من متوقعا لأنه أتى الى مصر لعمل مهمة معينة وهى انقاذ الاخوان وتمكينهم من الحكم وظهر فى البداية كمؤسس لحزب الدستور .

وأضاف حمزة فى تصريحات خاصة لصدى البلد ان ظهور البرادعى لم يكن الا ديكورا للمعارضة وعند سقوط الاخوان بدأ فى الظهور من جديد وظهورة المفاجئ لم يكن الا لمناصرة الاخوان وتحقيق اهداف امريكا ولهذا ارسلت بالبرادعى .

وقال لنتذكر كلنا البرادعى حينما قال ان " مرسى فشل ولكن الاخوان لابد ان يستمروا فى العملية السياسية. *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*     ‏@CBC_EGY         الآن * *دينا عبد الرحمن:استغاثات من أقباط بنى مزار بالمنيا ..والناشط مالك عدلى يقول إن كنيسة مارمينا محاصرة وتوجد محاولة لاحراقها *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*توجه العشرات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى إلى مزرعة الكاتب الكبير  محمد حسنين هيكل، فى قرية برقاش بمحافظة الجيزة، الأربعاء، وأشعلوا فيها  النيران، ما أدى إلى احتراق مكتبته بالكامل، والتى تضم مئات الكتب وعددا  كبيرا من الوثائق النادرة.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مفاجأه مدويه .. حمودة يهاجم البرادعى..ويفضح كواليس عمله داخل القصر

*​ 
*




*​ * هاجم الكاتب الصحفى عادل حمودة  الدكتور محمد البرادعي، قائلا: "هو من دفع  البلاد للموقف الذى وصلت له  وتصرفاته ودعواته للخارج هي التي أدت الي  استقواء الإخوان مصر".*​ * وقال حمودة، فى مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "القاهرة اليوم"، "لم نسمع كلمة قلق من الدكتور البرادعي لما يحدث لجنودنا وضباطنا فى سيناء".*​ * وأضاف حمودة أن البرادعي طلب قصور رئاسية وأن مرتبه غير كافى وزيادة فى الحراسة وتوفير ظروف أفضل للعمل بمصر.*​ * وأشار حمودة أن البرادعي طلب السفر إلي فرنسا بعد تقديم استقالته للرئيس عدلي منصور.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أهالى طوخ دلكة #بالمنوفية يشيعون #جثمان عميد كلية الأداب قتيل #أحداث #رابعة العدوية..*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*اليوم السابع     ‏@youm7         الآن * *مصادر: مركب محمل بالأسلحة يتحرك من ليبيا إلى مصر لدعم الإخوان *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*ارتفاع ضحايا اعتصامي "رابعة" و"النهضة" داخل مشرحة زينهم إلى 60 جثة *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة تقرر إغلاق أبوابها غدا أمام الخدمات القنصلية الاعتيادية

أعلنت السفارة الامريكية بالقاهرة فى رسالة لمواطنيها مساء اليوم أنها ستغلق ابوابها غدا الخميس أمام الخدمات القنصلية الاعتيادية.

وذكرت السفارة الامريكية فى "رسالة طوارئ" لرعاياها فى مصر أنها تأسف لتعديل مواعيد مرتادى السفارة ، موضحة أنه يمكنهم الاتصال بالسفارة فى حالة خدمات الطوارئ على رقم الهاتف المخصص لذلك.

وطالبت رعاياها فى مصر بتجنب اماكن المظاهرات او الاحداث التى ينتوى ان تكون سلمية لانها يمكن ان تتحول لمواجهات تتصاعد لعنف..كما حثتهم على رصد ومتابعة الاخبار المحلية وتخطيط أنشطتهم وفقا لذلك.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مراسلنا: متظاهرون يقتحمون مقر حزب الوسط في مدينة المحلة ويضرمون النار في محتوياته
سكاى نيوز
*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
تشكيل خلية أزمة فى مقر السفارة الجزائرية بالقاهرة 

صرح بلقاسم ساحلى وزير الدولة الجزائرى المكلف بشئون الجالية الجزائرية فى مصر بأنه تم تشكيل خلية أزمة في مقر السفارة الجزائرية بالقاهرة لمتابعة أوضاع الجالية الجزائرية فى مصر التى كانت اليوم " الاربعاء" مسرحا لأحداث دامية.

واكد الوزير الجزائرى ان خلية الازمة لم تتلق حتى الان اية شكاوى من الجالية الجزائرية فى مصر والتى يقدر عددها ب 3500 شخص ... مشيرا إلى ان الجزائر وضعت كافة الوسائل التى تمتلكها امام مواطنيها للعودة إلى بلادهم فى حالة تدهور الوضع في مصر.*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
شباب الإنقاذ يشكلون سلاسل بشرية لحماية الكنائس ضد هجمات الإخوان 

اعلن شباب جبهة الانقاذ بأوسيم والتى تقع بمحافظة الجيزة عن تشكيل سلاسل بشرية حول الكنائس لحمايتها من هجمات جماعة الاخوان المسلمين.

وهاجم علاء غراب القيادى بالهيئة العليا للوفد فى تصريحات خاصة استخدام العنف تجاه دور العبادة مضيفا أننا نستهدف التصدى للاعتداء على الاماكن المقدسة عبر اللجان الشعبية ونتمنى تعميم التجربة على مستوى المحافظات*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الوزارات والمصالح الحكومية وشركات القطاع الخاص تغلق أبوابها تحسبا لتداعيات تصاعد أحداث فض اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة

    الوزارات والمصالح الحكومية وشركات القطاع الخاص تغلق أبوابها بسبب تصاعد الأحداث الجارية
    توقف نقل السلع والخامات من المصانع للمحافظات بسبب شدت الاشتباكات
    المحلات التجارية تغلق ابوابها بالجنازير والباعة الجائلون يختفون من الميادين وشوارع وسط البلد
    اغلاق الحدائق العامة والمتنزهات والاهرامات وحديقة الحيوانات والمتحف المصرى


أغلق عددا كبير من الوزارات والهيئات الحكومية والمحالات التجارية بالقاهرة والمحافظات أبوابه تحسباً لتصاعد حدة الاحداث الجارية فى فض اعتصام رابعة العدوية وميدان النهضة بالجيزة واختفى الباعة الجائلون من شوارع وسط البلد وبعض الميادين بالقاهرة والجيزة ،وخلت الشوارع من المارة.

وشهدت وزارة القوى العاملة والهجرة والجهاز المركزى للتعبئة العامة والاحصاء وجهاز المحاسبات والتنظيم والادارة ووزارة التنمية الادارية وعدد من الوزارات بوسط البلد اليوم الأربعاء غياباً تاماً لموظفيها، بسبب الأحداث التي تشهدها المنطقة المحيطة بالوزارة، من فض اعتصام رابعة العدوية، وإغلاق طريق النصر بسبب الاشتباكات بين مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول وقوات الجيش والشرطة.

وتتواجد قوات الجيش بأول شارع يوسف عباس، حيث وزارة القوى العاملة والهجرة، وقامت بمنع عدد قليل من الموظفين الذين حضروا صباح اليوم من دخول الوزارة، خوفا من الاشتباكات وتعرضهم للخطر.

وأغلقت معظم الوزارت وأفرع البنوك والمحلات التجارية والشركات الخاصة والمناطق الاثرية وحديقة الحيوان والحدائق العامة ابوابها بالقاهرة والجيزة وفي العديد من المحافظات بعد تصاعد شدة الاحداث الجارية.

وتسببت حرق عدد من المحاكم بالمحافظات فى اغلاق المحاكم والهيئات القضائية واغلاق مجلس الدولة بسبب أحداث فض اعتصام النهضة.

واعلنت عدد من البنوك والشركات الخاصة والمحلات التجارية عن تعليق العمل غدا تحسبا لتصاعد الاحداث الجارية.

و قرر اتحاد الصناعات المصرية تعطيل العمل فى كافة الغرف الصناعية غدا الخميس نظرا لتطورات الاحداث الجارية فى مصر.

واكد عدد من رجال الصناعة والأعمال توقف نقل كثير من السلع والخامات ومستلزمات الانتاج عبر محافظات القاهرة والجيزة والاسكندرية والسويس وبعض مدن الصعيد بسبب الاشتباكات الحالية بين أنصار الرئيس المخلوع وقوات الأمن. 

وكشف بعض اصحاب المصانع أن حركة نقل السلع من وإلى المدن الصناعية الكبرى اصيبت بالشلل التام نتيجة عمليات الاعتداء المتكررة من أنصار الرئيس المعزول على الطرق والمنشآت العامة*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*ردود أفعال ع الأحداث الحاليه 












*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

عاجل \ قرار جمهورى رقم212لسنة2013: 

1-حل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وكل الكيانات المنبثقة عنه
2-مصادرة مقرات الجماعة
3-تجميد أموال الجماعة بالداخل

**** لم يتم تأكيد الخبر بشكل كامل ولكن تم نشره على مجموعه من المواقع الأخباريه *** *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> عاجل \ قرار جمهورى رقم212لسنة2013:
> 
> 1-حل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وكل الكيانات المنبثقة عنه
> 2-مصادرة مقرات الجماعة
> ...


*متاخر اوووووي بجد*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

*
بالفيديو.. سرقة محتويات كنيسة العذراء بكفر حكيم في الجيزة 

قال القمص بقطر سعد كاهن كنيسة العذراء بكفر حكيم بالجيزة إن الكنيسة تعرضت للاحتراق والاستيلاء على كل محتوياتها وسرقة محتويات المحلات المجاورة للأقباط.

وأشار إلي أنه تم الإستيلاء على ما بداخل الكنسية وهناك  مجموعة من الغوغاء بشكل كبير وهم من نفس المنطقة.

[YOUTUBE]T3klX-JEaWA[/YOUTUBE]


يارب ارحم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> عاجل \ قرار جمهورى رقم212لسنة2013:
> 
> 1-حل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وكل الكيانات المنبثقة عنه
> 2-مصادرة مقرات الجماعة
> ...



ياريت يكون الخبر ده حقيقى


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> بالفيديو.. سرقة محتويات كنيسة العذراء بكفر حكيم في الجيزة
> 
> قال القمص بقطر سعد كاهن كنيسة العذراء بكفر حكيم بالجيزة إن الكنيسة تعرضت للاحتراق والاستيلاء على كل محتوياتها وسرقة محتويات المحلات المجاورة للأقباط.
> ...



*يااااااااااااارب ارحمنا 
واخرتها ايه فى اللى بيحصل ده 
محدش قادر يوقفهم عند حدهم *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

القبض على 20 من مؤيدي مرسي أثناء محاولة اقتحام مبنى محافظة المنيا

تمكنت أجهزة الأمن بالمنيا وقوات الجيش المكلفة بتأمين ديوان عام محافظة المنيا ، من القبض على 20 شخصاً من أنصار الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي أمام مبنى ديوان المحافظة المنيا، أثناء محاولتهم اقتحام المبني.

وكانت محافظة المنيا شهدت أعمال عنف أمس الأربعاء في أعقاب فض اعتصام ميداني رابعة العدوية والنهضة من قبل قوات الجيش والشرطة.
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

*
أنصار مرسي بأسيوط يحرقون مطرانية القوصية و15 منزلا للأقباط

قام أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي فى مدينة القوصية بإحراق مطرانية القوصية وأكثر من خمسة عشر منزلا لمسيحيين فى الشارع المؤدى إلى المطرانية مساء الاربعاء.

وقاموا بإطلاق وابل من الرصاص فى بداية هجومهم ثم ألقوا كميات من زجاجات المولوتوف على المطرانية والمنازل المجاورة لها ويقطنها كلها أقباط، وخطفوا أحد المسيحيين عند اعتراضه على حرق أخشاب منزله الذى هو تحت الإنشاء.

وقد جاء هجوم مؤيدي مرسي على المطرانية عقب مسيرة قاموا بها فى شوارع مدينة القوصية وأحرقوا مجلس المدينة نهارا.

وقاموا بمسيرة ليلية كرد عملي على فرض لحظر التجوال من بعد الساعة التاسعة مساءً.وردد المتظاهرون الهتافات المنددة بفض الاعتصامات، وطافت المسيرة شوارع الجلاء والشيخ نجيب البحري والسوق والترعة القديمة قبل أن تهاجم المطرانية .*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:





ياريت يكون الخبر ده حقيقى

أنقر للتوسيع...


نتمنى كدا 



رورو ايهاب قال:





يااااااااااااارب ارحمنا 
واخرتها ايه فى اللى بيحصل ده 
محدش قادر يوقفهم عند حدهم 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يتصرف *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

*
لأول مرة خلال 3 سنوات كوبرى 6 أكتوبر خالٍ أثناء حظر التجوال






لأول مرة خلال 3 سنوات منذ بدأ ثورة 25 يناير لم يخل كوبرى 6 أكتوبر من المارة والسيارات على حد سواء ليتم التقاط صورة اليوم للكوبرى وهو خالٍ تماما من أى حركة فوقه بعد بدأ التطبيق الفعلى لحظر التجوال الذى أقره مجلس الوزراء أمس الأربعاء.

يذكر أنه تم فرض حظر التجوال خلال عام 2011 إثر أحداث الثورة كما وخلال شهر مايو عام 2012 فى محيط منطقة العباسية وخلال شهر ديسمبر فى مدن القناة.*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

أنصار مرسي بالمنيا يحرقون كنيسة الأمير تواضروس بالكامل

أحرق أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي كنيسة الأمير تواضروس الشاطبي بميدان صيدناوي المجاور لمبنى جهاز الأمن الوطني في المنيا. والتهمت النيران جميع أرجاء الكنيسة، وفشلت قوات الحماية المدنية في السيطرة على الحريق.

وعلى جانب آخر، لقي أمين شرطة مصرعه خلال الاشتباكات العنيفة التي دارت بين قوات الأمن وأنصار الرئيس المعزول بمحيط قسم الشرطة بمركز مغاغة، فضلا عن وقوع 58 مصابا، فيما تكمنت لجنة شعبية بمركز العدوة من إعادة 98 قطعة سلاح، تم الاستيلاء عليها من قسم الشرطة بعد مهاجمته.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

*مصرع مسجل خطر في مطاردة مع قوات الشرطة بالمحلة الكبرى 


هدوء في القاهرة وانتشار للجان الشعبية مع تطبيق حظر التجول

 الإكوادور تستدعي سفيرها لدى مصر للتشارور .. بعد أحداث العنف

رغم حظر التجوال.. اشتباكات فى السويس والإسماعيلية وأسيوط والمنيا والفيوم

*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار الإخوان يطلقون قذائف هاون على مركز للشرطة في اسيوط..!!!*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

*
7 سيارات إطفاء لإخماد حريق هائل نشب فى كلية الهندسة بجامعة القاهرة


اندلع منذ قليل حريق هائل بكلية الهندسة التابعة لجامعه القاهرة دون معرفة أسبابه الحقيقية حتى الان.

وعلى الفور انتقلت 7 سيارات إطفاء لمحاولة السيطرة على الحريق.

وقال شهود عيان: " رأينا النيران تتصاعد من داخل الكلية، ولم نعرف حتى الان سبب الحريق بفعل فاعل ام قضاء وقدر".*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*كـنائـس مـصـر الـيـوم تـتـحـول إلى مـجـمـرة و شوريـة كـبـيــرة تـخـرج مـنهـا النـيــراان .. كــى تـصـل رائـحـتـها للـسمـاء من أجـل أن يـتـحـنـن الله عـلى شعـبـه و يـصـنـع آيــات لـيـس لـهـا مـثـيـل على أرض مـصـــر - الأنبا ميخائيل مطران أسيوط*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*مصر تغلق معبر رفح إلى أجل غير مسمى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*قام أنصار الإخوان من المتواجدين بمسجد الإيمان، صباح اليوم الخميس، بقطع طريق شارع مكرم عبيد، حيث قاموا بوضع العديد من المتاريس والحجارة بوسط الطريق.

وفى الوقت نفسه توعد أنصار الإخوان بملاحقة قوات الشرطة والصحفيين، أثناء تواجدهم خارج المسجد.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*وصلت، منذ قليل، مدرعتان لقوات الجيش، صباح اليوم الخميس، إلى محيط قسم شرطة العمرانية، وذلك لتأمينه تحسبًا لأى هجوم أو اقتحامه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*أعلنت الدنمارك اليوم تعليق مساعداتها لمصر غداة عملية فض اعتصامى أنصار الإخوان برابعة العدوية والنهضة


انه التحالف الذى تكلم عنه الكتاب المقدس
وَرَأَيْتُ مِنْ فَمِ التِّنِّينِ وَمِنْ فَمِ الْوَحْشِ وَمِنْ فَمِ النَّبِيِّ الْكَذَّابِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَرْوَاحٍ نَجِسَةٍ شِبْهَ ضَفَادِعَ، (رؤ  16 :  13)

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2013)

عاجل نقلا عن موقع وطني

الاخوان يحتلون الكنيسة الانجيلية بقرية بدينى/ سمالوط / المنيا 

اكد القس عيد صلاح راعى الكنيسة الانجيلية الثالثة بالمنيا ان انصار الاخوان قد احتلو مبنى الكنيسة الانجيلية بقرية بدينى بسمالوط منذ امس واصبح مبنى الكنيسة تحت سيطرتهم بالكامل .ويستغيث الاقباط بقوات الشرطة والجيش لاخلاء الكنيسة قبل تدميريها 

روبير الفارس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

*اليوم..الإخوان تقرر العودة إلى "رابعة" بمسيرة الإيمان 

  قالت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الخميس، إنها تعتزم تنظيم مسيرة بالقاهرة،  الخميس، بعد فض اعتصامي أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بميدان النهضة  واعتصام رابعة العدوية. وقالت الجماعة، في بيان لها، إنها تعتزم تنظيم  مسيرات، بعد ظهر الخميس، من مسجد الإيمان، احتجاجًا على سقوط قتلى. كانت  قوات الأمن قامت، صباح الأربعاء، بفض اعتصامي أنصار المعزول بميدان النهضة  وأمام مسجد رابعة العدوية.


مصدر الفجر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يهاجمون محافظة الجيزة بالمولوتوف واشتعال النار بالمبنى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار مرسي يلقون الحجارة على قسم مدينة نصر أول.. ويقطعون «مكرم عبيد»



**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على عبدالماجد والزمر بعد تورطهما فى حادثة كرداسة


 قال اللواء المهندس شفيق البنا الخبير فى الشئون الاستراتيجية فى تصريح   خاص للدستور بان كل من عاصم عبدالماجد القيادى البارز فى الجماعة الاسلامية   ومعه طارق الزمر رئيس حزب البناء والتنمية هم من قادوا الهجوم على قسم   شرطة كرداسة والتى استشهد فيها 11 ضابطا ومجندا فى مقدمتهم مامور المركز   ونائبه ومعاونيه من مباحث القسم بالاضافة الى استشهاد امينر شرطة وخمسة   مجندين تم ذبحهم.
 واوضح البنا بان عبدالماجد والزمر كان معهم عددا كبيرا من انصار جماعة   الاخوان والجماعة الاسلامية الذين قاموا باطلاق النيران والذخائر الحية على   المامور وضابط الشرطة حتى تمكنوا من اقتحام قسم شرطة كرداسة وقتلوا   المامور وضباط الشرطة بعد نفاذ الذخيرة الحية التى كانت لديهم .
 واضاف البنا أن بعد مداهمات ومتابعات لقوات الامن لعبدالماجد والزمر بعد   ان ابلغهم احد معاونى مباحث قسم كرداسة الذى تصادفت اجازته اليوم بعد ان   رصدا مكانهما هم والذين معهم .


 مصدر الدستور*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

البرادعى 
 		 		 			أغسطس15201312:43:43 مـشوال81434

 			من: 1 ساعة, 51 دقائق, 39 ثانية
 أكدت مصادر رئاسية لـ " النهار " ، أن الدكتور محمد البرادعى نائب رئيس  الجمهورية تراجع عن إستقالته بعد إجتماع مطول مع المستشار عدلى منصور نائب  رئيس الجمهورية إستغرق ساعتين ، وشهد الإجتماع إتصال هاتفي من وزير الدفاع  الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى ، وأشارت المصادر أن " البرادعى " قال لـ "  منصور " : إستقالتى لم تكن تعنى أن السلطات أخطأت ولم أكن أريد إعطاء صورة  خاطئة للغرب ولكن رفضا للعنف من الطرفين ، ولكنى أخطأت في التوقيت لذا  سأتراجع عنها الآن وسأدرس الأمر في وقت آخر .​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار "الإخوان" يتوافدون على ميدان الألف مسكن واتجاه الاعتصام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> البرادعى
> أغسطس15201312:43:43 مـشوال81434
> 
> من: 1 ساعة, 51 دقائق, 39 ثانية
> أكدت مصادر رئاسية لـ " النهار " ، أن الدكتور محمد البرادعى نائب رئيس  الجمهورية تراجع عن إستقالته بعد إجتماع مطول مع المستشار عدلى منصور نائب  رئيس الجمهورية إستغرق ساعتين ، وشهد الإجتماع إتصال هاتفي من وزير الدفاع  الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى ، وأشارت المصادر أن " البرادعى " قال لـ "  منصور " : إستقالتى لم تكن تعنى أن السلطات أخطأت ولم أكن أريد إعطاء صورة  خاطئة للغرب ولكن رفضا للعنف من الطرفين ، ولكنى أخطأت في التوقيت لذا  سأتراجع عنها الآن وسأدرس الأمر في وقت آخر .​



*إنسان ضعيف ومتخاذل ..... المهم عنده أرضاء الغرب .... حتى لو على حساب مصر ...... سيبوه يغور فى داهية ....... *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

*النيابة العامة تعاين الكنائس المحترقة بالمحافظات وتطلب من الداخلية فيديوهات الأحداث

*​*8/15/2013   2:16 PM*​*




​*​* 
​ طارق حافظ 

 أكد  مصدر قضائى إن عدد من أعضاء   النيابات العامة، يرافقهم خبراء المعمل  الجنائي، قاموا بعمل معاينة،   للكنائس التى تعرضت للحرق أمس, ومن بينها  كنيسة الأمير تادروس الشاطبي   بميدان صيدناوي وسط مدينة المنيا، و ملجأ  جمعية جنود المسيح وكنيسة   العذراء بكفر حكيم بالجيزة، و كنيسة "ماريوحنا"  بمركز أبنوب بأسيوط   وكنيستى  نهضة القداس و"مارجرجس" بأسيوط ومكتبة دار  الكتاب المقدس بشارع   الجمهورية بأسيوط أيضا.​    وذكر المصدر أن النيابة العامة طلبت من وزارة الداخلية تحريات المباحث  حول   أحداث أمس، ومخاطبة جهاز الأمن الوطني للحصول على تقاريرها بشأن تلك    الوقائع وكذلك التنسيق مع جهاز البحث وإستقصاء المعلومات التابع لوزارة    الداخلية.​  وأضاف  المصدر  أن النيابة العامة طلبت من وزارة الداخلية إرسال جميع  الفيديوهات  التي  لديها بشأن عملية حرق الكنائس, موضحا أن أعضاء النيابة  إنتقلوا إلى   المستشفيات التى يوجد بها مصابين فى أحداث أمس لسماع أقوالهم  حول  الأحداث،  وقررت النيابة ندب الطب الشرعي للتعرف علي الجثث مجهولة  الهوية.​    وناشدت النيابة العامة كل المصابين الذين خرجوا من المستشفيات وأسر    المتوفين، وكل من لديه معلومات التوجه للنيابة المختصة لسماع أقوالهم    لتحديد مرتكبي الجرائم.

الفجر


​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل: وزير الدفاع يكلف الإدارة الهندسية بالقوات المسلحة بسرعة ترميم وإعادة بناء الكنائس المعتدى عليها بالأمس
* *
	المصدر : اون تى فى  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

أفاد شهود عيان أن اشتباكات وقعت بين  عدد من أنصار جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين وبين الأهالى بمنطقة الوراق،  وتبادلوا إطلاق الأعيرة النارية.
وأفاد شهود العيان أن مسيرة تابعة للجماعة كانت تسير بشارع "التل" إلا أن اشتباكات وقعت بين المشاركين بها مع الأهالى.

اليوم السابع
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أغسطس 2013)

*بلاش  كلام  فارغ ... *

*الأستقاله تعنى هناك  خطأ وأعطت  صورة  للغرب الممنهج  ضد  مصر أن الطاقم  الرئاسي  يريد  الدم  ماعدا  البرادعي.*

*لكن  طاقم  الرئاسه  أخطأ  في  التأخير  في  الفض  وخطه  التأمين  لم  تكن  أحترافيه **بالشكل  الكافي في  توزيع  القوات.*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

*في اشتباكات عند كنيسه القديسين*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إنسان ضعيف ومتخاذل ..... المهم عنده أرضاء الغرب .... حتى لو على حساب مصر ...... سيبوه يغور فى داهية ....... *




معك حق  كلامك صح


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*السيسى يكلف الهيئة الهندسية للجيش بإعادة ترميم الكنائس المعتدى عليها على نفقة القوات المسلحة*


----------



## Koptisch (15 أغسطس 2013)

الإخوان يهاجمون كنيسة "الوسطى" ببنى سويف


----------



## Koptisch (15 أغسطس 2013)

مصرع قبطى وإصابة زوجته بطلقات نارية على يد أنصار الإخوان بسوهاج


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الأهالى والإخوان لمنعهم الوصول الى كنيسة القديسين*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2013)

نقلاً عن صفحة وطنى


الان تم حرق دير الامير تادرس بقريه دسيابالفيوم

قام العشرات من مؤيدى جماعة الإخوان باقتحام كنيسة الأمير تواضروس بقرية دسيا بمركز الفيوم، منذ قليل، وقاموا بإشعال النيران فيها. ويقوم الاهالى يقومون بالاطفاء ولا وجود للمطافى والامن
جدير بالذكر أن محافظة الفيوم كانت قد شهدت أمس اقتحام 4 كنائس ودير بأماكن مختلفة بالمحافظة، وإشعال النيران فيها، بالإضافة إلى اقتحام جمعية أصدقاء المسيحيين بمدينة الفيوم.

ماجد سمير


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2013)

حرق الكنيسة الانجيلة بملوي وماري جرجس بابوقرقاص

قام انصار الرئيس المعزول في الساعات الاولي من صباح اليوم الخميس بحرق الكنيسة الانجيلية بمدينة ملوي جنوب المنيا, وكنيسة ماري جرجس للاقباط الارثوذكس , ومحالات الاقباط بمدينة أبوقرقاص
حيث تجمهر انصار الرئيس المعزول امام الانجيلية بملوي وقاموا بالقاء زجاجات المولوتوف والحجارة, تجاه الكنيسة, مما سفر عن احتراق اجزاء كبيرة منها.
فيما قاموا ايضا بحرق كنيسة ماري جرجس بابوقرقاص, مستخدمين المولوتوف, والاعيرة النارية, مما اسفر عن تحطيم واجهتها, واحتراق اجزاء كبيرة منها, هذا وتعرضت محالات الاقباط للسرق والحرق بشكل لم تشهد المنيا من قبل, مما احدث حالة من الرعب والخوف في نفوس الاقباط.
ياتي هذا في ظل فراع امني كبيرا, خاصة بعد اقتحام معظم اقسام ومراكز الشرطة, وانقطاع الاتصال بين المواطنين واجهزة الامن.

تريزحنا-المنيا


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2013)

أمن كفر الشيخ ينجح فى التصدى لمحاولة اقتحام مركز شرطة قلين 

احبط الامن بمساعدة عدد من اهالى مدينة قلين محاولة اقتحام مركز شرطة قلين بمحافظة كفرالشيخ بعد ظهر اليوم الخميس من قبل مؤيدين للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى
وتعرض العشرات لاصابات نتيجة قذف الحجارة على مركز الشرطة من انصار المعزول الراغبين فى اقتحام مركز الشرطة
و تمكن الأهالى من القبض على سيارة كانت محملة بـ"الزلط"، والشوم لاستخدامها فى التعدى على مركز الشرطة

اشرف مصباح-كفرالشيخ


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2013)

محاولات متكررة لحرق كنيسة العدرا وأبو سيفين / المرج / القاهرة 
وإطلاق نار علي الكنيسة واشتعال النيران في بيوت مجاورة للكنيسة


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*يجرى الان محاصرة جميع البيوت بمنطقة تقسيم الجنينه بعزبة النخل بجوار كنيسة القديس ابو سفين الرشاح وجارى اطلاق اعيره ناريه ومولوتوف واطلاق وابل من الرصاص والاعيره الناريه على منازل الاقباط فى المنطقه وعلى الكنيسه وتم اصابة شخص بالرصاص الحي ونقله الي المستشفي ..*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2013)

المسلمون يمنعون أنصار المعزول من حرق كنيسة أبو سيفين عزبة النخل 

نقلا عن اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو 

تقرير عن احداث كنيسة ابو سفين الرشاح عزبة النخل 
===============================
: تجمهر مجموعه من الاخوان فى منطقة ارض الجنينه الموجود بها الكنيسه 
وتم اشعال النار فى ورشه نجارة وتوكتوك مملوكين للسيد / فوزى والذى اصيب بعيار نارى نقل على أثره الى المستشفى
واصابة اثنين أخرين وبعدها تم اطلاق وابل من الرصاص فى الهواء وعلى منازل الاقباط والكنيسه وتم التصدى لهم 
وصدر نداء من المسجد كلنا فداء الكنيسه سوف نتصدى لمن يريد ان يفرقنا والمسلم هو المسيحى والمسيحى هو المسلم وبعدها تجمع شبابا الاقباط حول الكنيسه ومعهم المسلمين لحمايتها ودخل ابونا بشوى الجامع وتحدث الى الشعب هو والشيخ من داخل المسجد بأننا سوف نستمر فى التواجد امام الكنيسه والمسجد لحمايتهما من اى اعتداء والان هدوء حذر فى المنطقه .


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الأهالى والإخوان بميدان الآلف مسكن.. ودوى إطلاق نار*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2013)

كان فيه مسيرة للارهابين على البحر وعدا من جمبهم تاكسي
سائق تاكسى دا مسيحى
كل ذنبه ان الصليب موجود على التابلوه قدامه
الإخوان كسروا العربية و دبحته وحرقت التاكسى

ربنا ينيح نفسه اذكرنا امام عرش النعمه يا شهيد المسيح


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2013)

اقتحام 4 أقسام شرطة وجوازات بني سويف

اقتحم صباح اليوم المئات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي قسم جوازات بني سويف وأضرموا النيرات فيه وأعقب ذلك قيام عدد من البلطجية بنهب ما تبقي من حريق الإخوان وإلقاء الجوازات في الشارع 
كما اقتحم أنصار المعزول قسمي شرطة مركزي سمسطا وببا وبذلك يصل عدد الأقسام التي تم اقتحامها منذ الأمس 4 أقسام 

جرجس وهيب-بني سويف


----------



## soul & life (15 أغسطس 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين انصار المعزول واهالى الاسكندرية فى منطقة فيكتوريا وسيدى بشر تصل الى خليل حمادة بالقرب من كنيسة القديسين ومحاولة الاعتداء على الكنيسة فشلت بفضل تجمهر اهالى المنطقة ورجال الجيش والشرطة
حصيلة اشتباكات اليوم 3 قتلى وحوالى 50 شخص مصاب*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يقتحمون كنيسة بقرية دسيا بالفيوم ويشعلون النيران بها
*​*2013-08-15 20:31:22*
*​*​*




 قام العشرات من الإخوان مساء اليوم باقتحام كنيسة الأمير تواضروس بقرية دسيا بمركز الفيوم وقاموا باشعال النيران فيها.

فى حين تمكن بعض حراس الكنيسة من الهرب قبل اشتعال النيران فيهم , ولم  يتدخل أى فرد من اللجان الشعبية بالقرية من منعهم خوفا من البطش بهم .


صدى البلد​* 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

*   						تمرد تدعو المصريين للنزول تحت منازلهم غدا 



*
* 



​ 
   		 		   			 								ا.ش.ا 			 	   		 الخميس , 15 أغسطس 2013 20:35 		 
*
* دعت حركة تمرد إلى "جمعة اللجان الشعبية" غدًا الجمعة عبر دعوة أطلقها منسقها محمود بدر في رسالة أذيعت عبر التليفزيون المصري*
* وقالت  تمرد، في بيان لها، "إن هذه اللحظات العصيبة التي  تمر بالوطن الغالي،  تحتم على الجميع أن يبقوا صفًا واحدًا، مسلمين ومسيحين،  شبابًا وبناتًا،  رجالاً ونساء، من أجل حماية مصر، وحماية الثورة، ودفاعًا  عن مستقبل  أبنائنا ضد الإرهاب وقوى الظلام التي تريد جرنا للخلف قرونا  سحيقة"*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل ..بوتين يقرر وضع قدرات الجيش الروسى تحت تصرف القيادة العسكرية المصرية

*​*8/15/2013   7:31 PM*​*




​*
*
*​*محمد صلاح الحج

 دعى الرئيس الروسى  فلاديمير بوتين  أعضاء الكرملين لعقد جلسة طارئة لبحث تداعيات الموقف فى  مصر,والبحث فى  إمكانية وضـــــع قــدرات الجيش الروسى تحت تصــرف القيادة  العسكرية  المصرية و البــدأ فى تحضــــير منــاورة مشتركة مع الجيش  المصــــــري  رداً على إلغـــاء أمريكا لمناورتها مع مصــــر​
   و إعتبــــــــــر بوتين أن القيادة العسكرية فى مصـــــــــــر تسير فى   الإتجـــاه الصحيح الذى صــار عليـــه جنــرالات الجيش الســابقين و الذين   سطــروا أسمائهم بحـــروف من نـــور فى كتب النخبـــه العسكرية على   مــــــــــر التــاريخ​
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  عاجل ..بوتين يقرر وضع قدرات الجيش الروسى تحت تصرف القيادة العسكرية المصرية 
​* ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عاجل ..بوتين يقرر وضع قدرات الجيش الروسى تحت تصرف القيادة العسكرية المصرية
> 
> *​*8/15/2013   7:31 PM*​*
> 
> ...



*الرجل ده احترامى بيزيد ليه يوم بعد يوم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

*البرادعي يوضح أسباب استقالته علي CNN 

*
*



*​*البرادعي​نادية البنا

الخميس، 15 أغسطس 2013 - 03:08 م 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 ​
قرر نائب رئيس الجمهورية للشئون الدولية الدكتور محمد البرادعي الظهور مساء  اليوم الخميس على قناة CNNوذلك لشرح وجهة نظره ودوافعه الحقيقية وراء  الاستقالة بعدما تضاربت الأقوال حول استقالة والذي أعلن إنها اعتراضاّ على  فض اعتصامات أنصار الرئيس السابق ، 






*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

*البلتاجي للمره الثانيه يدعو المجتمع الدولي للتدخل
*​*2013-08-15 20:39:58*
*​*​*




[FONT=Arial البلتاجي[/RIGHT]​​​​​*​* : إذا لم يتحرك المجتمع الدولي لوقف «المجزرة» فهو شريك في القتل​

[FONT=Arial طالب  الدكتور محمد البلتاجي، القيادي  بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الجيش والشرطة  بألا يتورّطوا في القتل، وأن  يخلعوا الزي العسكري والشرطي ويعودوا إلى  بيوتهم، مضيفا أن «‫‏الانقلاب  سينتهي خلال أيام، وإذا لم يتحرك المجتمع  الدولي لوقف ‫المجزرة في مصر،  فسيكون شريكًا في قتل المصريين».[/RIGHT]​​​   وقال «البلتاجي»، في تصريحات نقلتها عنه قناة «الجزيرة مباشر مصر»، اليوم   الخميس، إن على «السيسي» إدراك أن كل ميادين ‫‏مصر تحوّلت إلى اعتصامات،   ووجة رسالة لـ«السيسي» قائلا: «لقد فشل انقلابك، وسنقاضيك في الدنيا قبل   الآخرة، ونحذر المصريين 
من أن  السيسي يريد أن يحول مصر  إلى ‫سوريا»، داعيًا المصريين إلى النزول للميادين  لإفشال  ما أسماه  بـ«‏الانقلاب العسكري». وأشار «البلتاجي» إلى أن القناصة  أطلقوا الرّصاص  الحيّ على المعتصمين السّلميين في ‫‏رابعة العدوية من فوق  المباني  العسكريّة، مضيفًا أن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي يريد أن يورّط  كل  قيادات ‫الجيش و‫الشرطة في دماء المصريين، مؤكدًا وجود 300 قتيل على  الأقل  في ‫رابعة حتى الآن. ​



​​​*​​[/FONT]​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

*الخرباوي يكشف من هو المرشد القادم و يؤكد الإخوان سيلجأون إلى الخطة “ب
    2013-08-15 21:01:08    






*​*«الخرباوي»: *

*محمودعزت*
*المرشد*
* القادم .. والإخوان سيلجأون إلى الخطة “ب” *​* 	   	بعد نجاح قوات الشرطة في فض اعتصامي رابعة والنهضة .. بدأت عناصر  جماعة  الإخوان في الهجوم على أقسام الشرطة والكنائس في محاولة لزعزعة  الأمن  والاستقرار في البلاد.  	وقال القيادي المنشق عن جماعة الإخوان ثروت  الخرباوي، إن الجماعة ستسعى  خلال الساعات المقبلة، إلى تنفيذ الخطة “ب”،  على حد تعبيره، التي من خلالها  يقوم الإخوان المسلمين بمزيد من محاولات  الاعتداء على الكنائس، فضلاً عن  حدوث سرقات عدة من شركات الصرافة ومحال  الذهب.  	وأشار “الخرباوي”، في تصريحات، إلى أن الخطة “أ” فشلت فعليًا  بعدما حاولوا  الاعتصام في أماكن عدة، لحدوث عملية بلبلة في الشارع ونشر  الفوضى، لكن  الشرطة تعاملت معهم بحرفية.  	وأوضح “الخرباوي” أن الهدف من  نشر شائعات عن وفاة أبناء قيادات الجماعة،  هدفه استدراج دموع القواعد  الإخوانية، وإقناعهم بأن أبناءهم يموتون مثلهم.  	وأكد على أن تجربة  الإسلام السياسي فشلت وجماعة الإخوان انتهت من الوجود  للأبد، مشيرًا إلى  أن تجارب الإسلام السياسي البديلة مثل الدكتور “أبو  الفتوح” أثبتت فشلها  أيضًا.  	ورجح “الخرباوي” أن قيادات الإخوان فروا من “رابعة” في منتصف  الأحداث،  مشيرًا إلى أنهم من المحتمل أن يكونوا مختبئين في سفارة قطر أو  سفارة  تركيا، مؤكدًا على أن “محمود عزت” هو المرشد القادم.




*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

*الصور.. شاهد عيان يروى لـ بوابة الأهرام  تفاصيل الهجوم على قسم كرداسة.. ولماذا لم يضبط الأهالى الجناة؟
    2013-08-15 21:01:08    






     	رصدت عدسة "بوابة الأهرام" آثار الدمار التى خلفها الهجوم الإرهابى  على  قسم شرطة كرداسة، وروى أحد شهود العيان للبوابة اللحظات التي سبقت  اقتحام  قسم كرداسة مساء أمس الأربعاء من قبل أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد  مرسى، حيث  سبق الاقتحام تفجيرهم مدرعة وسيارة أمن مركزي بقذيفتى "آر بي  جي".

	وقال شاهد العيان إنه عقب انتهاء صلاة الظهر بالمسجد القريب من قسم شرطة   كرداسة، فوجئ الأهالي بحضور سيارتين إحداهما "تويوتا نصف نقل دفع رباعي"،   والثانية ملاكي بيضاء ماركة "أوبل"، ولا تحمل السيارتين لوحات معدنية.

	وقال إنه ظهر أحد الأشخاص من فوق السيارة النقل، وقام بتصويب قذائف "آر بى   جى" إلى مدرعة الجيش، ثم صوب أيضًا إلى سيارة الأمن المركزي المصفحة، ثم   ترجل 4 أشخاص ملثمين من السيارة النقل وأحرقوا مبنى القسم بالكامل وسيارات   الشرطة المتوقفة أمامه.

	وأكد أن أهالي القرية حاولوا القبض على المهاجمين، ولكنهم أطلقوا الرصاص   من بنادق آلية كانت بحوزتهم في الهواء لتفريق الأهالي، ولاذوا بالفرار.  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

































	مصدر بوابة الاهرام* 










​


----------



## أَمَة (15 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *البرادعي يوضح أسباب استقالته علي CNN *​
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
لقد ظهرت حقيقة ولائه.


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2013)

العرض مستمر اشتعال النيران فى منزل راعى كنيسة مارجرجس بطامية 

قام مجهولون بالفيوم بمهاجمة منزل القمص روفائيل سامى، راعى كنيسة مار جرجس بطامية، وقاموا بإشعال النيران فى المنزل.
وتدخل جيران راعى الكنيسة، المسلمون وقاموا بالتصدى لهم وسيطروا على النيران بعد جلب المياه من منازلهم واستخدامها فى إطفاء الحريق.

ماجد سمير


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*آخر خبر.. مجلس الأمن يوافق على عقد جلسة مغلقة حول #مصر*
*cnn*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2013)

نشوب حريق بمتحف ملوي بالمنيا بعد نهب محتوياته ومقتل احد موظفيه

ارتفعت السنة اللهب بعد حريق جزئي بمتحف ملوي الأثري بالجزء الجنوبي بميدان المسلة بوسط مدينة ملوي بعد اقتحامه مساء أمس الأربعاء وإجراء أعمال النهب والسرقة لمحتويات الآثار وتجدد الاقتحام صباح الخميس ومقتل احد موظفي المتحف اثناء تواجده بمقر عمله ومحاولته التصدي للمعتدين 
كما قام أنصار الرئيس المعزول قاموا بأعمال سلب ونهب لمحتويات مبنى الوحدة المحلية لمركز ومدينة ملوي المجاور للمتحف ، ثم حرقوا المبنى بإلقاء زجاجات مولوتوف
كانت مصادر طبية بمستشفي ملوي العام بالمنيا اكدت ان مشرحة المستشفي استقبلت جثة للمواطن سامح أحمد عبد الحفيظ 25 سنة ويعمل موظف بمتحف ملوي
وطالب العميد شحاتة عبد القادر سيد ، رئيس الوحدة المحلية لمركز ومدينة ملوى، وعدد من مواطنوا ملوي باستغاثات للجيش بسرعة الدفع بعناصر من القوات المسلحة لحماية المواطنون والمنشأت
ويضم متحف ملوي مئات القطع النادرة والمومياوات من العصر المصري القديم والعصر اليوناني الروماني بالإضافة لآلاف العملات المعدنية والذهبية من الحقبتين التاريخيتين
ومتحف ملوي يتوسط مدينة ملوي جنوب المنيا تم إنشائه وافتتاحه في عهد الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر عام 1963
يضم عشرا القطع الفرعونية النادرة بينها توابيت من الجرانيت ومومياوات وقطع من الفن المصري القديم والفن اليوناني الروماني متوسطة وصغيرة الحجم
يضم مئات الأواني الفخارية والعملات المعدنية من العصور المصرية القديمة والعصر اليوناني الروماني
يلاصق الوحدة المحلية لمركز ومدينة ملوي ويبعد عن مجمع شرطة ملوي حوالي 60 متر فقط ... (ويضم مجمع الشرطة قسمي شرطة بندر ومركز ملوي )

تريز حنا-المنيا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*النيابة تعثر على جثت مدفونة بحديقة مسجد #رابعة الأمامية وبها آثار تعذيب*
*الشروق*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*تجمعات لإخوان المنوفية بشبين الكوم.. والأهالى والأمن يحتشدون لمواجهة العنف*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل : رويترز : مجلس الأمن الدولي يجتمع الليلة لبحث الوضع في #مصر* 
*  *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*حزب الدستور: الحملة المسعورة علي البرادعي هدفها تشويه مكتسبات ثورة يناير*
*الدستور*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*مختار نوح:الجيش المصرى فى مهمة ثقيلة جدا لم يقابلها منذ أكثر من 300 عام وهو يواجه الآن 4 حروب*
*cbc*​


----------



## أَمَة (15 أغسطس 2013)

ما يحدث هو مؤامرة ضد مصر قام بها خونة باعوا أنفسهم للشيطان مقابل المال في حين أنهم يسمون أنفسهم بأبناء مصر.

لقد صدق الخائن لوطنه مرسي (_عندما كان يلعب لعبة الرئيس وهو على الكرسي_) في قوله "لو انا نزلت أتباعي هيحرقوا مصر" عندما أعطاه البطل الحر السيسي الفرصة للتنحي.

الرب اقوى من مرسي وغيره - والرب يجب صانعين السلام، ولذلك سيكون السلام لمصر عاجلا وليس آجلا بإذن الرب.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*سكاي نيوز": القوات الخاصة تحاصر اعتصاما لـ"#الإخوان" في مسجد الإيمان بمدينة نصر:*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*الخارجية الأمريكية: من الممكن تدخل الأمم المتحدة فى أزمة مصر..وأوقفنا التعامل مع الجيش*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*سكاي نيوز عربية-الآن     ‏@SkyNewsArabia_B         الآن * *وزارة الصحة: ارتفاع عدد قتلى الأحداث في #مصر إلى 638 ضحية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*كارثة ..أنصار"المعزول" يحرقون عربة أمن مركزى بداخلها مجنديين بالفيوم*
*الفجر*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*بوابة الوطن     ‏@ElWatanNews         الآن * *#الوطن | "#الإخوان" يهاجمون نقطة شرطة في الفيوم بالمولتوف.. والحماية المدنية تسيطر على الحريق*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

*مصراوى | مجهولون يطلقون النار على قوات الجيش بمدخل ميدان *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*أمريكا : علاقاتنا العسكرية مع #مصر مستمرة.. و«العنف» المتورط فيه #الجيش يهددها
الشروق
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

*   الإخوان  يقتلون صاحب محل نجارة والسبب...!!!!*
*2013-08-15 21:39:29* *
* 

*




* 
*   	"الإخوان" يقتلون صاحب محل نجارة بزعم تعطيله مسيرتهم أثناء ركن سيارته
* *
	لقى صاحب محل نجارة مصرعه إثر نشوب مشاجرة بينه وبين عدد من أنصار الرئيس  المعزول بسبب قيامه بتعطيل مسيرتهم أثناء ركنه سيارته الخاصة.
* *
	تبين من التحريات وقوع مشاجرة بين فوزي عطا الله، "مسيحي الديانة" (صاحب  محل نجارة) أثناء قيامه بركن سيارته بمنطقة عزبة النخل بالمرج وعدد من  أنصار الرئيس المعزول قاموا على إثرها بإطلاق أعيرة نارية من بندقية آلية  ولقى مصرعه فى الحال ولاذ الجناة بالهرب.
* *
	وأكدت تحريات المقدم محمد رضوان، رئيس مباحث المرج، أن المتهمين مقيمون بعزبة النخل، وتم تحديد محل إقامتهم وجار ضبطهم.
* *
	مصدر بوابة الاهرام  *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*وزير الآثار ينفى تعرض متحف ملوى بالمنيا للسرقة للمرة الثانية ..ويدعو المصريين للحفاظ على تاريخهم
الأهرام
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

تقرير عن احداث كنيسة ابو سفين الرشاح عزبة النخل
===============================
: تجمهر مجموعه من الاخوان فى منطقة ارض الجنينه الموجود بها الكنيسه
وتم اشعال النار فى ورشه نجارة وتوكتوك مملوكين للسيد / فوزى والذى اصيب بعيار نارى نقل على أثره الى المستشفى
واصابة اثنين أخرين وبعدها تم اطلاق وابل من الرصاص فى الهواء وعلى منازل الاقباط والكنيسه وتم التصدى لهم
وصدر  نداء من المسجد كلنا فداء الكنيسه سوف نتصدى لمن يريد ان يفرقنا  والمسلم  هو المسيحى والمسيحى هو المسلم وبعدها تجمع شبابا الاقباط حول  الكنيسه  ومعهم المسلمين لحمايتها ودخل ابونا بشوى الجامع وتحدث الى الشعب  هو والشيخ  من داخل المسجد بأننا سوف نستمر فى التواجد امام الكنيسه  والمسجد  لحمايتهما من اى اعتداء والان هدوء حذر فى المنطقه .
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

مجموعة إرهابية تطلق صاروخا على كمين "المحاجر" بوسط سيناء

*أطلقت قبل قليل، مجموعة إرهابية، صاروخا على كمين مشرع المحاجر في وسط *سيناء*، مما أسفر عن دوى انفجار شديد في محيط الكمين.*

*أكد ذلك شهود عيان، موضحين أن انفجارا كبيرا هز مدينة العريش بسقوط صاروخ أطلقته مجموعة إرهابية على كمين مشرع المحاجر في وسط *سيناء*.*

*من جانبها طاردت قوات الجيش العناصر التي أطلقت الصاروخ وتبادلت معهم النار بشكل مكثف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*أعلن نبيل فهمى وزير الخارجية عن استدعاء السفير المصرى بأنقره عبد الرحمن صلاح للتشاور، جاء هذا بعد ساعات من إصدار الخارجية بيان عقب فض اعتصامى النهضة ورابعةالعدوية، *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

ﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺗﺤﺎﺻﺮ ﻛﻨﻴﺴﺔ ﺑﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻋﺼﻤﺖ ﺑﻌﻴﻦ ﺷﻤﺲ ﻭﺗﻮﺟﻪ ﻗﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻻﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*رفع البابا فرنسيس الصلاة من أجل ضحايا العنف الدامي في مصر وكذلك "من اجل السلام والحوار والمصالحة" في هذا البلد الذي شهد الاربعاء مقتل اكثر من 460 شخصاً.

وقال البابا فرنسيس خلال القداس في كاستيل غاندولفو قرب روما ان "اخباراً مؤلمة جداً تصل للاسف من مصر. اود ان اصلي من اجل الضحايا وعائلاتهم والجرحى ومن يتألمون" مضيفاً "فنصلِ معاً من اجل السلام والحوار والمصالحة في هذه الارض الغالية".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*استشهاد العميد طه زكى قائد تأمين كوبرى القنطرة و جندى و اصابة اخرين فى هجوم مسلح بالاسماعيلية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*الشرطة تقوم الآن بإخلاء الإرهابيين المتجمعين بمسجد الإيمان بمكرم عبيد باطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2013)

منشورات تهدد بقتل الاقباط فى منازلهم غدا بالمنيا

استغاث عدد من اقباط المنيا بوطنى نت .بعد ان وصلتهم منشورات تهددهم بالقتل غدا الجمعة .حيث تتوعدهم باقتحامهم منازلهم مهما كانت الابواب مغلقة .وطالب الاقباط قوات الجيش بزيادة التواجد فى المنيا نظرا لحالة الاهاب المشتعل بها .

روبير الفارس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

ﻋــــــــﺎﺟﻞ | ﺇﺷﺘﺒﺎﻛﺎﺕ ﻋﻨﻴﻔـﺔ ﺍﻵﻥ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻗﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻷﻣﻦ ﻭﺍﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻈﻮﺭﺓ ﺑﺄﻭﻝ ﻣﻜﺮﻡ ﻋﺒﻴﺪ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻧﺼـﺮ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

ﻫﺠﻮﻡ ﻣﺴﻠﺢ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻟﻼﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻮﺭﺳﻌﻴﺪ


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2013)

استغاثة من برج العرب دير مارمينا 

اطلق اهالى برج العرب استغاثة مريرة عن طريق الصحفى ايهاب القسطاوى فحواها :" تتحرك الان مسيرة ضخمة من مدينة البرج القديم بعد دفن لطفى عبد الماجد القيادى بالجماعة الاسلامية والذى مات بالامس فى ميدان رابعة العدوية وابن اخ الارهابى عاصم عبد الماجد فى اتجاه دير مارى مينا بمنطقة برج العرب وتضم المسيرة عددا كبيرا من الملثمين والمسلحين باسلحة الية .. قامت اللجان الشعبية بدير مارى مينا بالاتصال بى هاتفيا للاستغاثة بعد مشاهدة المسيرة وهى تتحرك فى اتجاة الدير نرجو النشر على اوسع نطاق .

حنان فكرى


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*قامت قوات الشرطة الآن بفض التجمع الاخوانى الموجود امام مسجد الايمان بشارع مكرم عبيد ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*مندوب مصر الدائم بالامم المتحدة الآن للحياة اليوم: لا داعى للقلق .. الجلسة بمجلس الامن ستبدأ بعد نصف ساعة وهى جلسة مغلقة ليست رسمية بمعنى انها لن تخرج عنها اى قرارات رسمية واقصى ما يمكن حدوثه هو سحب اى مندوب او سفير يخص اى دولة ولا يخرج عن الجلسات المغلقة اى شىء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*تم للاسف الغاء القداسات غدا الجمعه فى جميع كنائس ايبارشية المنصورة وتوابعها وذالك نظرا لما تمر به البلاد ممن انفلات غير مسبوق واستهداف الجماعات الارهابية للكنائس واستحلال الممتلكات القبطية *


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> استغاثة من برج العرب دير مارمينا
> 
> اطلق اهالى برج العرب استغاثة مريرة عن طريق الصحفى ايهاب القسطاوى فحواها :" تتحرك الان مسيرة ضخمة من مدينة البرج القديم بعد دفن لطفى عبد الماجد القيادى بالجماعة الاسلامية والذى مات بالامس فى ميدان رابعة العدوية وابن اخ الارهابى عاصم عبد الماجد فى اتجاه دير مارى مينا بمنطقة برج العرب وتضم المسيرة عددا كبيرا من الملثمين والمسلحين باسلحة الية .. قامت اللجان الشعبية بدير مارى مينا بالاتصال بى هاتفيا للاستغاثة بعد مشاهدة المسيرة وهى تتحرك فى اتجاة الدير نرجو النشر على اوسع نطاق .
> 
> حنان فكرى



*لا حرااااااااااام بقى كله الادير مارمينا 
ارجوك يارب ادخل يا مارمينا حافظ على ديرك انت وحبيبك البابا كيرلس *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*إحباط محاولة اقتحام معسكر الأمن المركزى بأبو قرقاص فى المنيا*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أغسطس 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> استغاثة من برج العرب دير مارمينا
> 
> اطلق اهالى برج العرب استغاثة مريرة عن طريق الصحفى ايهاب القسطاوى فحواها :" تتحرك الان مسيرة ضخمة من مدينة البرج القديم بعد دفن لطفى عبد الماجد القيادى بالجماعة الاسلامية والذى مات بالامس فى ميدان رابعة العدوية وابن اخ الارهابى عاصم عبد الماجد فى اتجاه دير مارى مينا بمنطقة برج العرب وتضم المسيرة عددا كبيرا من الملثمين والمسلحين باسلحة الية .. قامت اللجان الشعبية بدير مارى مينا بالاتصال بى هاتفيا للاستغاثة بعد مشاهدة المسيرة وهى تتحرك فى اتجاة الدير نرجو النشر على اوسع نطاق .
> 
> حنان فكرى



*يارب انا الدير ده بالذات ليا فيه حاجات كتيييييييرة 
ماتوجعش قلبي عليه يارب 
 يا مارمينا يا عظيم  احمي ديرك و ماتخليش حد يقرب منه 
يااااااااااااااااارب ارحمنا و احمي بيوتك​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

اظهر مجدك يا رب 
نجي شعبك احفظ بيوتك واولادك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااارب نجينا يارب الضيقه شديده*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

*بديع يطلب من الإخوان تنفيذ مخطط "الارض المحروقة "بإشعال النيران بالوزارات والإنتاج الاعلامى والصحف القومية والخاصة

علم " صدى البلد " من مصادر أمنية أن محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين أعطى أوامر لجميع قيادات الجماعة بالقاهرة والمحافظات لشن هجوم شامل على كافة المنشات ومؤسسات الدولة الحيوية وإشعال النيران فيها وتحطيمها
وأضاف المصدر أن الهجوم يشمل أيضا حرق كل الصحف القومية والخاصة وجميع مباني الوزارات وأقسام الشرطة واستهداف وزارة الداخلية وطالب بديع باقتحام وتدمير مدينة الإنتاج الاعلامى بالكامل 

صدى البلد 
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

*السيسي أذل أوباما ورفض الرد عليه .. ومساعدوه لأوباما: وزير الدفاع مشغول ويمكنك الاتصال بالرئيس منصور 


السيسي رفض عقد صفقات سرية مع الولايات المتحدة
أوباما حاول إنقاذ الإخوان واتصل بالسيسي لوقف فض الاعتصام
أوباما طلب من الدول الأوروبية الهجوم على مصر للضغط على الجيش

كشفت موقع "ديبكا" الاستخباراتي الإسرائيلي أن الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي رفض الرد على مكالمة تليفونية للرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما، وهو ما أشعل غضب أوباما ودفعه لاتخاذ موقف متشدد ضد الجيش المصري.

ونقلت ديبكا عن مصادر استخباراتية أمريكية، أن أوباما اتصل بالسيسي أمس الأربعاء 14 أغسطس بعد علمه ببدء عملية فض اعتصامات الإخوان المسلمين في رابعة العدوية والنهضة، لكن السيسي رفض الرد عليه.

ورد مساعدوا السيسي على أوباما وأكدوا له أن الفريق أول لا يمكنه الرد الآن وإذا كان هناك رسالة معينة أو رغبة في مناقشة ما يجري يمكن الاتصال بالرئيس المصري "عدلي منصور".

وأصيب أوباما بصدمة كبيرة عندما أخبره مساعد السيسي أن وزير الدفاع مشغول، ورد عليه بـ "أدب" "يمكنك الاتصال بالرئيس عدلي منصور للحديث إليه فيما تريد، أو يمكن تحويل المكالمة له من هنا "مكتب السيسي" بكل سرور".

وقالت المصادر الإسرائيلية إن السيسي نجح في أن يمنع أوباما من التدخل في الشئون الداخلية لمصر، وقوض النفوذ الأمريكي في البلاد، وهو ما جعل أوباما يبتعد عن إنقاذ جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الذين أصبحوا الآن فعليا خارج المشهد السياسي.

وكشف الموقع الإسرائيلي إن غضب أوباما من السيسي كان وراء الإدانات الدولية الأخيرة لما حدث في مصر، حيث خرجت العديد من الدول الأوروبية لتدين عملية فض الاعتصام، وتطالب بالتحقيق وأعلن أوباما اليوم إلغاء مناورات النجم الساطع بين الجيش الأمريكي والمصري، وهو ما يعني أن الموقف تحول لعداء شخصي بين السيسي وأوباما.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ليه هو بديع ده مين 
والخلايا النائمه اللى تحت ايده كانت فين ومن امتى
وازاى هى بالحجم ده
وفين الامن الوطنى والمخابرات من ده؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*سكاي نيوز عربية-الآن     ‏@SkyNewsArabia_B         25 ث * *قوات الجيش المصري في السويس تطارد عناصر مسلحة من الإخوان بعد إطلاق النار على كمين عسكري*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

*


سمعان الاخميمى قال:



ليه هو بديع ده مين 
والخلايا النائمه اللى تحت ايده كانت فين ومن امتى
وازاى هى بالحجم ده
وفين الامن الوطنى والمخابرات من ده؟؟؟؟
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


استنى بكرا بعد الضهر هاتبان كل حاجه 
:flowers:*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل.. وصول قوات الشرطة لمسجد الكوثر بالمعادى بعد أنباء عن وجود أسلحة*
*الفجر*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

*الجيش يرسل تعزيزات أمنية لدير مارمينا بـ"برج العرب" بعد أنباء عن اقتحامه من قبل "الإخوان" والجماعات الإسلامية


وصلت تعزيزات أمنية كبيرة من قوات ومدرعات القوات المسلحة، مساء اليوم الخميس، إلى محيط دير مامينا العجايبي، بمنطقة برج العرب، وذلك لتأمين الدير من تهديدات وصلت لقياداته بإقتحامه من قبل أفراد من جماعة الإخوان، والجماعة الإسلامية.

وكانت معلومات قد وصلت قوات الأمن، عن تخطيط مجموعات كبيرة من جماعة الإخوان، وعدد من أعضاء الجماعة الإسلامية، إقتحام الدير، وتوجههم بمسيرة بالسيارات إلى هناك، من جانبه أكد جوزيف ملاك، محامي الكنيسة الأرثوذوكسية بالإسكندرية، أن قيادات بالكنيسة طلبت من الجهات الأمنية تأمين الدير ضد التهديدات التي يتم إطلاقها بين الحين والآخر، وهو ما استجابت له قوات الجيش، وأرسلت تعزيزات أمنية كبيرة إلى هناك. 

ايوه بقى *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ​
> * استنى بكرا بعد الضهر هاتبان كل حاجه *​
> * :flowers:*​



اشمعنى بعد الضهر هو لسه فيه جديد يارب ارحمنا​


----------



## zezza (15 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تم للاسف الغاء القداسات غدا الجمعه فى جميع كنائس ايبارشية المنصورة وتوابعها وذالك نظرا لما تمر به البلاد ممن انفلات غير مسبوق واستهداف الجماعات الارهابية للكنائس واستحلال الممتلكات القبطية *



ياااااااه ربى 
الـواحـد مـكـنـش مـقـدر جـمـلـة ( أشـكـرك يـا بـابـا يـسـوع إنـك جـبـتـنـا بـيـتـك الـنـهـاردة )
بـس كـلـنـا عـرفـنـا قـيـمـتـهـا دلـوقـتـى


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *الجيش يرسل تعزيزات أمنية لدير مارمينا بـ"برج العرب" بعد أنباء عن اقتحامه من قبل "الإخوان" والجماعات الإسلامية
> 
> 
> وصلت تعزيزات أمنية كبيرة من قوات ومدرعات القوات المسلحة، مساء اليوم الخميس، إلى محيط دير مامينا العجايبي، بمنطقة برج العرب، وذلك لتأمين الدير من تهديدات وصلت لقياداته بإقتحامه من قبل أفراد من جماعة الإخوان، والجماعة الإسلامية.
> ...



*ريحت قلبى ربنا يريح قلبك *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*إحباط محاولة اقتحام معسكر الأمن المركزى بأبو قرقاص فى #المنيا*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

*


سمعان الاخميمى قال:





اشمعنى بعد الضهر هو لسه فيه جديد يارب ارحمنا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ماهو المخطط هايتنفذ بكره ف الميعاد دا 

صلى انه ربنا يعدى الأيام اللى جايه على خير 
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:





ريحت قلبى ربنا يريح قلبك 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يحفظ كنيسته وأولاده ف كل مكان 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*حجز 5 متهمين من معتصمي «#رابعة» ضبطوا بحوزتهم جثة بطريق #السويس*
*الشروق*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*فريق من النيابة يحقق مع 220 متهمًا من إخوان النهضة.. وأماكن سرية للتحقيق معهم حرصًا على حياتهم
الأهرام
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2013)

*قوات #الأمن تحبط محاولة لاقتحام قسم شرطة #الحمام.. وتضبط على 4 من المشاركين*
*الدستور الأصلى*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

*‫روسيا والصين، أعلنتا أنهما علي استعداد تام لاستخدام حق الفيتو ضد أي قرار يصدر من مجلس الأمن الدولي ضد مصر..!!!

انا قلت كدا برضوا *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

*المعاينة المبدئية للجثث المدفونة بداخل مسجد رابعة العدوية والتي تم اكتشافها اليوم تشير إلى أنهم توفوا منذ عشرة أيام تقريباً !!*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مجلس الأمن يدعو جميع الأطراف المصرية إلى المصالحة

عقدت مندوبة الأرجنتين فى مجلس الأمن الدولى، مؤتمرا صحفيا مقتضبا، عقب الاجتماع المغلق الذى عقده الأعضاء الدائمون فى مجلس الامن بنيويورك، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة.

وعقد مجلس الأمن الاجتماع لمناقشة الوضع فى مصر، وأعمال العنف التى وقعت أول أمس الأربعاء، ودعت جميع الاطراف المصرية إلى الحوار، وإنهاء العنف، والدعوة إلى مصالحة شاملة.

يذكر ان مجلس الأمن الدولي أعلن عن عقد اجتماع طارئ الليلة لمناقشة الأوضاع الجارية في مصر، في خطوة تعكس بصورة واضحة الاهتمام العالمي الكبير بمصر كونها دولة محورية قائدة في الشرق الأوسط، وترأس مجلس الأمن دولة الأرجنتين.

وجاء الاجتماع بدعوة من كل فرنسا وبريطانيا واستراليا، ولم يحضر مندوب مصر للأمم المتحدة السفير معتز أحمدين خليل اجتماع مجلس الأمن، نظرا لأن مصر ليست من بين الدول الأعضاء في المجلس والذي يضم 15 عضوا.

*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

*‫مصدر أمني: الإخوان يعدون لمجزرة..!!! ولديهم خطة انتقامية يبدأ تنفيذها غداً بجميع المحافظات

يرتبون لاقتحام جميع السجون العمومية والفرعية على مستوى محافظات الجمهورية، وأنه سيتم اقتحام مباني المحافظات المختلفة، ومكاتب الأمن الوطني والمخابرات العامة، بالإضافة إلى اقتحام مدينة الانتاج الإعلامي، ومبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون "ماسبيرو" و الكنائس واستهداف منازل الأقباط*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *‫مصدر أمني: الإخوان يعدون لمجزرة..!!! ولديهم خطة انتقامية يبدأ تنفيذها غداً بجميع المحافظات
> 
> يرتبون لاقتحام جميع السجون العمومية والفرعية على مستوى محافظات الجمهورية، وأنه سيتم اقتحام مباني المحافظات المختلفة، ومكاتب الأمن الوطني والمخابرات العامة، بالإضافة إلى اقتحام مدينة الانتاج الإعلامي، ومبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون "ماسبيرو" و الكنائس واستهداف منازل الأقباط*​


*ربنا يرحمنا جميعا *
*ربنا يستر ويحمى ولاده وكنيسته *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:




ربنا يرحمنا جميعا 
ربنا يستر ويحمى ولاده وكنيسته 

أنقر للتوسيع...


++  أمين ++*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*بيـــان هــام من وزارة الداخلية​
 السادة الكرام نظراَ لخطورة المعلومات المتوفرة لدينا بشأن قيام جماعة الأخوان الأرهابية بأعمال عنف سوف تشهدها البلاد غداَ فنتمنى منكم أتباع التعليمات الأتية لسلامتكم الشخصية
1 - عدم التواجد فى الشوارع العامه بصفه مستمره والبعد عن أماكن الأشتباكات أو التجمعات
2- النزول للصلاة فى أقرب المساجد المتاحه والأنصراف فور الانتهاء منها
3- التأكد من غلق أبواب العمارات جيداَ والمنازل والشبابيك
4 - تخزين المركبات بكافة أنواعها [ سيارات - موتوسيكل ] داخل جيراج العقار أو فى مكان أمن
5 - فى حالة سماع صوت أشتباكات أو ضرب نار يرجى البعد تماماَ عن النوافذ أو البلكونات والألتزام بالتواجد فى مكان أمن بالشقه
 وأخيراَ نسالكم الدعــاء لمصرنا الغالية ولرجال أمنها .. فالحرب أصبحت شرسه ضد الأرهاب الأسود ..*


----------



## grges monir (16 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بيـــان هــام من وزارة الداخلية​
> السادة الكرام نظراَ لخطورة المعلومات المتوفرة لدينا بشأن قيام جماعة الأخوان الأرهابية بأعمال عنف سوف تشهدها البلاد غداَ فنتمنى منكم أتباع التعليمات الأتية لسلامتكم الشخصية
> 1 - عدم التواجد فى الشوارع العامه بصفه مستمره والبعد عن أماكن الأشتباكات أو التجمعات
> 2- النزول للصلاة فى أقرب المساجد المتاحه والأنصراف فور الانتهاء منها
> ...


يوم صعب ونتمنى يعدى على خير


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*
 أصدرت رئاسة الجمهورية بيانا الليلة تعليقا على كلمة الرئيس الامريكي باراك أوباما قالت فيه : تابعت الرئاسة المصرية ما صدر عن الرئيس أوباما بشأن الأوضاع في مصر.. وإذ تقدر القاهرة اهتمام الجانب الأمريكي بتطورات الموقف في مصر.. إلا أنها كانت تود أن توضَع الامور في نصابها الصحيح، وان تُدرَك الحقائق الكاملة لما يجرى على الارض. وفى هذا الصدد تود الرئاسة، أن تؤكد على ما يلى :

أولاً: أن مصر تواجه أعمالا ارهابية، تستهدف مؤسسات حكومية ومنشآت حيوية .. شملت العشرات من الكنائس والمحاكم وأقسام الشرطة، والعديد من المرافق العامة والممتلكات الخاصة.

ثانياً: أن جماعات العنف المسلح استهدفت إزهاق الأرواح، كما استهدفت الملامح الحضارية للدولة المصرية من مكتبات ومتاحف وحدائق عامة وأبنية تعليمية.

ثالثاً: أن الرئاسة المصرية إذ تأسف على سقوط ضحايا مصريين وتعمل بقوة على إقرار الأمن والسلم المجتمعيين، فإنها تؤكد على مسئوليتها الكاملة تجاه حماية الوطن وأرواح المواطنين. 

رابعاً: تخشى الرئاسة من أن تؤدى التصريحات التي لا تستند الى حقائق الأشياء، لتقوية جماعات العنف المسلح وتشجيعها في نهجها الٌمعادي للاستقرار والتحول الديمقراطي، بما يعرقل إنجاز خارطة المستقبل والتي نصر على انجازها في موعدها... من دستور الى انتخابات برلمانية ورئاسية.

خامساً: أن مصر تقدر المواقف المخلصة لدول العالم، ولكنها تؤكد تماما على سيادتها التامة وقرارها المستقل، وعلى تمكين إرادة الشعب التي انطلقت في الخامس والعشرين من يناير2011 والثلاثين من يونيو 2013 من أجل مستقبل أفضل لبلد عظيم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى:الجيش يعيد إنتشاره بالمحافظات ويدفع بمئات الوحدات للشوارع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ﺍﻷﺳﻜﻨﺪﺭﻳﺔ: ﺑﺪﺀ ﺗﺠﻤﻊ ﻣﺆﻳﺪﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻋﻨﺪ ﻣﺴﺠﺪ ﺳﻴﺪﻱ ﺑﺸﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮ ﺍﻵﻥ*


----------



## soul & life (16 أغسطس 2013)

*تنبيه هام
عناصر اخوانيه مجرمة اغرقوا الطرق الرئيسية بالزيت لوقوع حوادث سيارات مروعة نرجو الانتباه والتنبيه

اذا وجدت زيتا على الطريق لا تفرمل فجأة هدىْ السرعة تدريجيا .*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يعلمون منازل الأقباط بالصف بعلامة "√" ويتوعدون بحرق الكنيسة

  الجمعة، 16 أغسطس  2013 - 11:34






                            صورة ارشيفية 
كتب مايكل فارس


 
تلقت الهيئة الإنجيلية استغاثة من أقباط مدينة الصف بحلوان،   جاء  فيها: "بدأ فجر اليوم الجمعة تحركات لأنصار الإخوان المسلمين بمدينة   الصف  بالمرور على بيوت الأقباط ورسم علامة "لا" أو علامة "√" على جدران   المنازل،  مما أثار الذعر بين أهالى المدينة، وتوعدهم بحرق الكنيسة،  اليوم،  بعد صلاة  الجمعة، ردًا على أحداث فض اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة.
 
يذكر أنه تم حرق المطافئ والمحكمة وقسم الشرطة ومجلس المدينة بالصف، وتم    الاعتداء على الكنيسة ودير الكرمة، وسرقته بالكامل، بخلاف المشاحنات بين    الجيران من قبل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، فى ظل غياب أمنى تام لقوات الأمن.






* 
​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الاخوان يففجرون شريط السكه الحديد مطروح -الاسكندريه بعبوات ناسفه
*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ألقت قوات الشرطة فجر اليوم الجمعة القبض على عدد من قيادات جماعة الإخوان وحزب الحرية والعدالة بالمحافظات في خطوة استباقية لإنقاذ البلاد قبل مظاهرات حرق مصر التي تنظمها الجماعة وحلفاؤها عقب صلاة الجمعة.
وتم القبض على كل من: 
أحمد العجيزي أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة بالغربية
محسن راضي عضو مجلس الشعب السابق
عماد شمس عضو مجلس الشعب السابق
خالد القمحاوي عضو مجلس الشورى المنحل
مصطفى السيد أبو ضاهر من قيادات الإخوان بالبحيرة
محمود محمد بعجر من قيادات الإخوان بالبحيرة
محمد محمد بعجر من قيادات الإخوان بالبحيرة.

كما تم مداهمة منازل عدد من قيادات الإخوان وهم: 
رجب البنا أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة بكفر الشيخ
فرحات الديب نائب مسئول المكتب الإداري للإخوان بالمحافظة
الدكتور محمد عبدالعظيم نقيب الأطباء بكفر الشيخ
المهندس سعد الحسيني محافظ كفر الشيخ السابق
القيادي الإخواني ماهر حزيمة عضو مجلس الشورى
محمود فتحي رئيس حزب الفضيلة
الدكتور محمد منعم نائب الاطباء بالمحافظة
إلا أنها لم تتمكن من القبض على أي منهم لعدم تواجدهم في منازلهم.
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

استغاثة عاجلة

الاخوان في المنيا عاوزين يصلوا الجمعة في كنيسة الأنبا موسي التي تم حرقها ١٤ أغسطس

الاخوان في دلجا ديرمواس المنيا هدموا كنيسة الأنبا إبرام وهيصلوا الجمعة علي أطلالها 

كل دا في غياب الأمن


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*روسيا تؤكد عدم موافقتها على أصدار أى عقوبات على الحكومة المصرية أو القوات المسلحة وتؤكد أن ما يحدث فى مصر شأن داخلى بالمصريين فقط وأن ما يقوم به الجيش المصرى هو حرب على الأرهاب وتلوح بأستخدام حق الــ " الفيتو " حال الضغط من أمريكا ودول أوربا على مجلس الأمن الدولى وتؤكد أستعداد بلادها لدعم مصر فى مختلف المجالات
 هذا وقد أصدر مجلس الأمن الدولى قرار يحث فيه جميع الأطراف فى مصر بضبط النفس*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

جامع نور اليقين بمدينة ملوى ناحية شارع محمد كريم !!

شيخ الجامع الان بيحرض ضد الاقباط وحرق كنيسة المطرانية ووواحد قال بالحرف انهارده اخر يوم ليها !!

اخر فرصة تنضف فيها الشرطة والجيش الخبر اهه طازة ولما نشوف هتعملوا اية ولانهم مهددين بالاسم كل البيوت المسيحية اللى حوالين الجامع من فضلكوا انشروا بسرعة البرق 

الشير ده ممكن ينقذ حياة انسان مستهونش بتشيير الخبر !!

اى حد عنده استغاثات هننشرها فورا بس تكون حقيقية !!


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

مسيرات للإخوان أمام السجن العسكرى بأبو زعبل


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

تفجير جزئي لخط سكة جديد مطروح الاسكندرية

فجر مؤيدو مرسى من أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان المسلمين خط السكة الحديد بمطروح بمنطقة الحوالة، صباح اليوم، الذى يربط مطروح بالقاهرة والإسكندرية.
وأكد اللواء العنانى حسن حمودة مدير أمن مطروح، أنه تبين وضع عبوات ناسفة أسفل شريط السكة الحديد بالكيلو 35 شرق مدينة مرسى مطروح، ولا توجد أية خسائر فى الأرواح أو تلف بالقطارات، مشيرا إلى أن القوات المسلحة وهيئة السكة الحديد يقومون بإصلاحه حاليا.


ماجد سمير


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

بعد استدعاء الخارجية التركية له...

السفير التركى بالقاهرة يغادر إلى بلاده

‫#‏بوابة_الوفد‬


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

الشرطة تداهم منزل القيادى الإخوانى محسن راضى

‫#‏بوابة_الوفد‬


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

بعد تهديد أنصار مرسي بالاقتحام..

منع المترو من التوقف فى محطة "السادات"

‫#‏بوابة_الوفد‬


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*اخبار توجع القلب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *اخبار توجع القلب*​



معلش انا اللى بلاقيه قدامى بضيفه على طول 
فسورى خالص
لكن حول وجع القلب لصلاة وقول لربنا:

لا تدخلنا في تجربة ، لكن نجنا من الشرير ، بالمسيح يسوع ربنا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط 5 من قيادات اخوان الإسكندرية بنادي المهندسين - التحريرضبط 5 من قيادات اخوان الإسكندرية بنادي المهندسين - التحرير*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الحكومة الألمانية: #برلين تدين العنف في #مصر «بشدة» وتدعو الأطراف إلى التفاوض*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

استمرار اختفاء الجيش والشرطة من الشوارع ينذر بكارثة ببني سويف 

علي الرغم من تهديدات تنظيم الإخوان باستهداف الكنائس والمؤسسات الحكومية و من وعود القوات المسلحة بدعم محافظة بني سويف بإعداد كبيرة من الجنود والفرق القتالية لإعادة الأمن المفقود بشوارع المحافظة منذ يومين بعد انسحاب الشرطة من المحافظة إلا انه وحتي الساعة الحادية عشر والنصف من صباح اليوم خلت المحافظة من أي تواجد للقوات المسلحة بشوارع وميادين المحافظة وإمام الكنائس والمؤسسات الحكومية المتبقية من محرقة تنظيم الإخوان 
بني سويف : جرجس وهيب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*استمرار اختفاء الجيش والشرطة من الشوارع ينذر بكارثة ببني سويف 

  علي الرغم  من تهديدات تنظيم الإخوان باستهداف الكنائس والمؤسسات  الحكومية و من وعود القوات المسلحة بدعم محافظة بني سويف بإعداد كبيرة من  الجنود والفرق القتالية لإعادة الأمن المفقود بشوارع المحافظة منذ يومين  بعد انسحاب الشرطة من المحافظة إلا انه وحتي الساعة الحادية عشر والنصف من  صباح اليوم خلت المحافظة من أي تواجد للقوات المسلحة بشوارع وميادين  المحافظة وإمام الكنائس والمؤسسات الحكومية المتبقية من محرقة تنظيم  الإخوان 
 بني سويف : جرجس وهيب
وطنى
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

الجيش يغلق جميع الطرق المؤدية إلى مسجد رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

60 شركة يابانية تعلق أعمالها في مصر نظراً للأحداث


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

ألمانيا تحذر رعاياها من السفر إلى جميع أنحاء مصر


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

الجيش يغلق الطرق المؤدية إلى مدينة الانتاج الإعلامي بالأسلاك الشائكة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الشروق | أنصار «#مرسي» يتجمعون أمام #مسجد_الفتح بـ #رمسيس للمشاركة بفاعليات «#جمعة_الغضب»*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

الجيش يغلق التحرير بالأسلاك الشائكة ويمنع المواطنين من دخول الميدان


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

أنصار مرسي يحرقون مبنى مأمورية ضرائب العريش


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط 4 من قيادات إخوان دمنهور والشرطة تنفي العثورعلي أسلحة داخل مدرسة خاصة*
*الأهرام*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

أنصار مرسي يعتدون على شرطي سري داخل مسجد التوحيد ببورسعيد


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mMAKUE4ro7U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مصرع مجند وأصابة ضابط شرطة في هجوم مسلح، ظهر الجمعة، على كمين بالتجمع الخامس*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*إحباط محاولة تفجير قطاري وقود بمحطة المنيا*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*وزير الاثار يعد بعدم المسائلة القانونية لكل من يعيد مسروقات متحف ملوى بالمنيا ومنحه مكافأة مالية - التحرير*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*إشعال النيران بنادى قضاة الإسكندرية.. وتكسير محتويات نادى المهندسين*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*توافد المئات من أنصار مرسي على مسجد «الفتح» للانطلاق في مسيرات لـ«رابعة»*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار المعزول يحطمون السيارات .. اعتراضا على طردهم من أمام مسجد بالكيت كات    *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الأهالى ينظمون وقفة تأييد للسيسى أمام جامع الأزهر*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*قوات الجيش تتمركز باستاد بني سويف*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

* أنصار «#مرسي» يتجمعون بمسجد السلام في #مدينة_نصر للانطلاق بمسيرة إلى #رمسيس*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل| #الجيش و #الشرطة يتصديان لهجوم مسلح على قسم أكتوبر.. ومقتل أحد المهاجمين*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مراسلنا: قوات الجيش المصري تتصدى لمحاولة اقتحام مديرية أمن الغربية وسط اشتباكات في محيط المديرية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

* اشتباكات بين الأهالي ومؤيدي #مرسي في مسيرة لهم بـ«#طنطا» عقب #صلاة_الجمعة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

* أ.ف ب: اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المصرية وأنصار الإخوان في طنطا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

عاجل
: محاولات مسيرة الاخوان اقتحام كنيسة مارجرجس المطرانية بالجيزة شارع مراد والأمن يتصدي


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

المسلمون في سوهاج صلّوا صلاة ظهر الجمعة أمام الكنائس التي يؤمنوها.
كم أنتي عظيمة يا مصر


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

بالمنيب اشتباك بين أنصار المعزول والأهالي

اندلعت اشتباكات بين أهالي منطقة المنيب وبين أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، وتبادل الطرفان إلقاء الطوب والحجارة وإطلاق الرصاص الحي والخرطوش.
وكانت مسيرة لأنصار المعزول خرجت من منطقة المنيب متجهة إلى ميدان الجيزة، وأثناء مرورها استوقفها أهالي المنطقة ومنعوهم من المرور مما أدى إلى وقوع اشتباكات بين الطرفين.
ماجد سمير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2013)

على طريق العائد من السخنة أمام الميناء. تم اعتراض سيارتين لعائلتين مسيحية. بأولادهم و قاموا بزبحهم كلهم و الأطفال و الزوجات. و صرقه السيارتين ... ده. لسا مش اتنشر.. ده. يدوب حدث ..  .


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مصرع خمسة وإصابة العشرات فى الاشتباكات بين الاخوان والشرطة بالاسماعيلية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مصرع أحد أنصار الإخوان أثناء تصدى الأمن لاقتحامهم مطرانية الجيزة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يحاولون اقتحام قسم شرطة إمبابة ويطلقون النار على الأمن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*اشتباكات فى شارع التحرير بالدقى بين الأهالى والإخوان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*حرب شوارع بين الأهالى وأنصار الإخوان بميدان رمسيس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يحاولون اقتحام قسم الأزبكية والأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز لتفريقهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين أهالى دمنهور والإخوان بمحيط مديرية أمن البحيرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*"الإخوان" يهاجمون بالأسلحة قسم شرطة أبوالنمرس وكمين جيش وإصابة مجند*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أهالى الأقصر والشرطة يتصدون لمحاولة اقتحام الإخوان لمنزل شيخ الأزهر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*طائرات الهليكوبتر تحلق أعلى قسم الأزبكية واشتعال حدة الاشتباكات*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

هدم الكنيسة الانجيلية ببدينى سمالوط

اكد مصدر كنسى ل وطنى نت ان الكنيسة الانجيلية بقرية بدينى بسمالوط المنيا قد هدمت وتساوت بالارض .وهاجر عدد من مسيحيو القرية خوفا من تطورات الاحداث 
روبير الفارس


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*إصابة 23 من الشرطة والأهالى فى هجوم الإخوان على قسم الأزبكية وازدياد حدة الاشتباكات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*تواصل إطلاق نار بكثافة صوب كنيسة دميانة بكفر الشيخ *


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

مروحيات الجيش فى سماء السويس للرصد و التأمين

تحلق في سماء السويس الطائرات العسكرية المروحية " الهليوكوبتر " بكثافة وفوق المجرى الملاحي لقناة السويس حيث شاهد سكان السويس الطائرات العسكرية التى تطير على مستوى منخفض ذهابا و إيابا في حين قالت بعض المصادر إنها لرصد وتامين المجرى الملاحي وهذا من ضمن الإجراءات الوقائية للتأمين
السويس - رأفت إدوار


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*إطلاق نار بين الإخوان والشرطة لمنع اقتحام ترحيلات محكمة الجيزة*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

عناصر ارهابية تضع علامات على بيوت الاقباط بالصف تمهيد لمهاجمتها

افادت معلومات ان اهالى منطقة الصف والقرى المجاورة لاحظوا عناصر اخوانية بدؤوا منذ فجر اليوم الجمعة تحركات بمدينة الصف بالمرور على بيوت الأقباط ورسم علامة "لا" أو علامة "√" على جدران المنازل ,
وافادت المعلومات ان بهذه العلامات يخططون لحرق بيوت الاخوة المسيحيين ، وحرق كنائسهم وممتلكاتهم بعد صلاة الجمعة .
ويطالب اهالى الصف كل الشباب الوطنى انه بضرورة الوقوف جنبا الي جنب دون تفرقة بين مسلم ولا مسيحي لاننا كلنا مصريين لمنعهم ومقاومتهم ، ووهم ليس لهم ديه ، وفلا دية لمجرم قاتل . 

عادل منير


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

اطلاق رصاص حي على دير أبو فانا من طوال الليل
تهديد بالهجوم على دير أبو فانا بالمنيا 
رهبان عزّل .. دير بدون سور .. لا أمن مركزي او جيش


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يتجهون إلى "ماسبيرو" والأمن يفرقهم بقنابل الغاز*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الأمن يتصدى لمحاولة أنصار الإخوان اقتحام قسم الأزبكية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*قام أهالى المنطقة المحيطة بقسم الأزبكية بنقل المصابين من الأهالى وأفراد الشرطة، نتيجة الاشتباكات الدائرة بينهم وبين أنصار الإخوان، إلى مستشفى الهلال والسكة الحديد، فى ظل استمرار ارتفاع حصيلة الاشتباكات إلى 30 مصاباً.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*اقتحام قوات الامن المصري لمكتب قناة الجزيرة مباشر وغلقة والقاء القبض علي مدير القناة

[YOUTUBE]yvZZUJvLUlU#at=51[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار الإخوان يحاولون اقتحام ميدان التحرير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يشعلون النيران فى ميدان رمسيس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أنباء عن سقوط 7 قتلى فى ميدان رمسيس فى اشتباكات بين الأهالى والإخوان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*وصول تعزيزات أمنية لقسم شرطة الأزبكية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الداخلية تناشد في بيان رسمي المواطنين تجنب التواجد بمناطق الجلاء ورمسيس وكورنيش النيل لاتاحة الفرصة التعامل مع العناصر الارهابية*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

*للأهميـــه 

# استغاثات الجيش : 16037 – 16038 - 16039
طوارئ القوات المسلحة : 19197 – 19488 – 19614
استغاثة القوات المسلحة بالاسكندرية: 5467894 - 5461652
استغاثات الشرطة العسكرية : 16137 - 16138
الشرطة المصرية - 24888888 - 24884500
للشكاوي من صعوبة نقل السلع الغذائية : 22595762 / 22595763/ 0102444480
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

*للأهميــــــه 

بطريركية الاقباط الارثوذوكس تتلقى البلاغات اى اعتداء على الكنائس او ترويع المواطنين على الرقم 24882591*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*تزايد الوفيات فى اشتباكات الإخوان وأهالى دمياط إلى 6 حالات و25 مصابًا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ارتفاع عدد القتلى إلى 3 وإصابة 40 باشتباكات الشرطة والاخوان بالفيوم*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

‫صورة للمتظاهرين السلميين بشارع شبين بالاسماعيلية .. !‬


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*حدوث وفيات بين الاهالي في العقارات المطلة علي كوبري اكتوبر بسبب اطلاق الاخوان النيران بشكل عشوائي علي الاهالي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*
استغاثة من عمارات الشرطة بكورنيش المعادى واحراق كنيسة مارجرجس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الاخوان يطلقون غازات مسيلة للدموع عند قسم شرطة الازبكية ويستخدمون الأسلحة الآلية المتعددة*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2013)

اخبار من البالتوك بتقول انهم رايحين علي كنيسة العدرا المعادي ... لو حد قريب او عارف حاجة ممكن يطمنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الاخوان يتجهون لكنيسة ودير العذراء الأثرى بالمعادى ....... 

يا يسوووووووووووووووووووع*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 أغسطس 2013)

*المحافظه المنكوبه المنيا تحتاج تدخل مركزى -مراسل دريم يقول انها مدينة اشباح لا يوجد غير مؤيدى المعزول 
 -المنيا جرح غائر للمصرين احرقوا الكنائس -يريدون اسقاط الشرطه-
 يجب تدخل مركزى*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 أغسطس 2013)

* المصريين يلقون بأنفسهم من فوق كوبرى 15 مايو هربا من اطلاق الأعيرة الناريه عليهم من قبل جماعة الأخوان الارهابيه أعلى الكوبرى
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 أغسطس 2013)

*بلطجية يهاجمون نقطة شرطة دشلوط بأسيوط *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الاخوان يحاصرون كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية بنى مزار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على زوج شقيقة العريان اثناء محاولته اقتحام لقسم شرطة بالجيزه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2013)

*القوات المسلحه تدفع بقوات ضخمه لتأمين قرى ومدن المنيا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*نشبت اشتباكات، منذ قليل، بين أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمنقطة المعادى بالقاهرة على كورنيش النيل بالأسلحة النارية، مما أدى إلى وقوع عدد من الإصابات، أثناء تصدى الأهالى لأنصار الجماعة، ومنعهم من اقتحام وحرق كنسية العذراء. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الشرطه تطلق قنابل غاز على مسيرة مصطفى محمود لاقترابها من الامن المتمركز هناك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*تزايدت حدة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزى وأعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بطريق كورنيش النيل بالقرب من فندق الفورسيزون ومحيط السفارة البريطانية،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أهالى القللى يقتحمون مبنى للقبض على الإخوان الذين أطلقوا النار بقسم الأزبكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ارتفاع عدد شهداء الشرطه الى الان الى 64 منهم 30 ظابط 34 مجند*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الأهالى يتصدون لمحاولة الإخوان اقتحام قسم شرطة روض الفرج*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 أغسطس 2013)

* وجه من وجوه سلمية ‫#‏الاخوان‬ مرة أخرى !!!!
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين الإخوان والأهالى بمنطقة الإبراهيمية بالإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على حسام البخارى وصاحب توكيلات مؤمن وزوج شقيقة عصام العريان*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 أغسطس 2013)

* رجالة  شبرا قاموا بالقبض علي سياره ميكروباص بها أنصار من جماعة الاخوان  الإرهابيه يحملون اسلحه قادمين من منطقة شبرا الخيمه وتم تسليمهم الي قوات  امن قسم الساحل

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*صرح مصدر مسئول بوزارة الداخلية أن القوات تمكنت من إحباط محاولة اقتحام قطاع مصلحة السجون بالسبتية من قبل أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى .. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2013)

*9 وفيات و44 مصابا الى الان ف القاهره والمحافظات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*قوات الأمن تدعو أهالى الأزبكية للابتعاد عن محيط الاشتباكات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*اللجان الشعبية بالشرقية تقبض على 9 من الإخوان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

احبطنا محاوله اقتحام مطرانيه الجيزه
وكل كنايس العمرانيه بخير نشكر ربنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

* وقفت طائرة مروحية تابعة للقوات المسلحة ، أعلى الاشتباكات بكوبرى 15 مايو ، واطلقت اعيرة صوتية لتخويف وتفريق المتواجدين أعلى الكوبرى .
ونجحت بالفعل بعد تزايد اطلاق الأعيرة فى عودة انصار الرئيس المعزول فى اتجاة ميدان مصطفى محمود.

الفجر
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*فشل محاولة إقتحام فندق "الفور سيزون" من قِبَل أنصار المعزول   *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

* أهالي «بني سويف» يمنعون «#الإخوان» من اقتحام مركزا للشرطة بالمحافظة*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*تزايد الوفيات فى اشتباكات الإخوان وأهالى دمياط إلى 6 حالات و25 مصابًا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الصفحة الرسمية لإتحاد شباب ماسبيرو‎
حقيقة الموقف فى منطقة المعادى 
- كنيسة مارجرجس حدائق المعادى لا يوجد اى شيىء 
-كنيسة مارجرجس كوتسيكا كورنيش النيل حاول البعض الهجوم وتصدى لهم الامن وتم القبض على بعضهم 
- كنيسة العذراء المعادى كورنيش النيل لا يوجد اى شيىء*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*المستشار الإعلامي لـ«#الحرية_والعدالة»: ندين الاعتداء على الكنائس والأقباط*
*خفه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز العاهل السعودي يلقي كلمة بعد قليل حول الأحداث الراهنة بمصر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط 17 إخوانيا كانوا في طريقهم لاقتحام مركز شرطة رشيد*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *المستشار الإعلامي لـ«#الحرية_والعدالة»: ندين الاعتداء على الكنائس والأقباط*
> *خفه*​





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يحاولون اقتحام قسم الدقى والأمن يتصدى لهم بقنابل الغاز*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل..الفجر ترصد حصار الإخوان لقسم حلوان حالياً وحالة الرعب المتسببن فيها للأهالي  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الملك عبدالله العاهل السعودى يعلن دعمه للحكومة المصرية ويحذر من التدخل فى الشأن المصرى الداخلى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

ﻣﺤﺎﻻﻭﺕ ﻓﺎﺷﻠﺔ ﻻﻗﺘﺤﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﺎﺋﺲ
ﻗﺎﻡ ﺃﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺑﻤﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺪﻱ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﺎﺋﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ
ﻣﺎﺭﺟﺮﺟﺲ ﻣﻄﺎﻱ / ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻴﺎ
ﺍﻟﻌﺪﺭﺍ ﻣﺴﺮﺓ / ﺷﺒﺮﺍ
ﻣﺎﺭﺟﺮﺟﺲ ﻛﻮﺗﺴﻜﻴﺎ / ﻛﻮﺭﻧﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺩﻱ
ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻳﺲ ﻛﻴﺮﻳﺎﻛﻮﺱ / ﻃﻬﻄﺎ
ﺍﻟﻌﺪﺭﺍ / ﻛﻮﺭﻧﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺩﻱ
ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻳﺲ ﺩﻣﻴﺎﻧﺔ / ﻛﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ
ﺩﻳﺮ ﻗﺪﻳﺲ ﺍﺑﻮ ﻓﺎﻧﺎ / ﻣﻠﻮﻱ / ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻴﺎ
ﻛﻨﻴﺴﺔ ﻣﺎﺭﺟﺮﺟﺲ / ﻛﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ
ﻛﻨﻴﺴﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻟﺢ / ﺍﻹﺳﻜﻨﺪﺭﻳﺔ
ﻛﻨﻴﺴﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻟﺢ / ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻳﺲ
ﻛﻨﻴﺴﺔ ﺑﺠﻮﺍﺭ ﻛﻮﺑﺮﻱ ١٥ ﻣﺎﻳﻮ
ﻣﻄﺮﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺰﺓ / ﺷﺎﺭﻉ ﻣﺮﺍﺩ
ﻛﻨﻴﺴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻙ / ﺷﺎﺭﻉ ﺭﺑﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺰﻱ / ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺰﺓ
ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺬﻛﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻷﻣﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﺠﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺒﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻫﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﻧﺠﺤﻮﺍ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﻊ ﺃﻱ ﺍﻗﺘﺤﺎﻡ ﺃﻭ ﺣﺮﻕ


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أجهزة الأمن تمنع وصول مؤيدى المعزول إلى مقر قسمى ثانى شبرا الخيمة والعبور بالقليوبية*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الأمن يفض الاشتباك بين مؤيدي #المعزول واللجان الشعبية بسموحة *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الداخلية: ضبط زوج شقيقة «العريان» بحوزته أسلحة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*قوات الأمن تطارد أنصار الإخوان فى شوارع جامعة الدول العربية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار الإخوان يقطعون كورنيش النيل أمام المحكمة الدستورية*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار الإخوان  يقتحمون  الآم  محلات  بشارع  رمسيس  بغرض  النهب  والحصول  علي  مواد  تموينيه ... قناه  المحور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*حظر  التجول  يبدأ  اليوم  الساعه  7  مساءا وليس  الساعه9 ... والشرطه  ترجو  المواطنيين  عدم  تكوين  لجان  شعبيه  أثناء  حظر  التجوال*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*فشل  محاوله  اقتحام  قسم  سيدي  جابر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*تبادل  أطلاق النار  في  محيط  قسم  برج  العرب  ببورسعيد  ووفاه  لأحد  جنود  اداره  المرور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*محاوله  أقتحام كنيسه  بكفر  الشيخ ..وتصدي  الأهالي  لها.. 40  مصابا .. قناه  المحور  *​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الشرقيه .. مناوشات  وألغاء  صلاه  الجمعه  نتيجه  دعاء  شيخ  الجامع  علي  السيسي ..  فأنزله  الأهالي  من  المنبر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مناوشات  في  مدينه  العاشر  من  رمضان .. والأهالي  تشارك  في  التصدي  للأخوان*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أهالي  المنيا  تصدت  للأخوان  باللجان  الشعبيه  .. مما  أحبط  أعتداءات  الأخوان  *​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الأخوان  يحاصرون  محافظه  الجيزه  باعداد  كبيره  ويتم  أطلاق  الرصاص  بطريقه  عشوائيه  علي  الأهالي*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*عربات  مملوءه  بالمسلحين  الملثمين  بالأضافه  الي  قناصه  فوق  أسطح  العمارات  بشارع  رمسيس*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

اﻟﺠﺰﯾﺮﻩ : اﻟﻤﺴﯿﺤﯿﻦ ﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ اﺷﻌﻠﻮا اﻟﻨﯿﺮان ﻓﻲ ﻛﻨﺎﺋﺲ اﻻﻗﺒﺎط !!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

* سرقة مدرعة تابعة للقوات المسلحة المصرية بمديرية أمن الفيوم وانباء عن أستعداد أنصار المعزول للهجوم بها على اقسام الشرطة ومديرية الامن *


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ضرب  النار  عشوائي  بشارع  رمسيس ... عشرات  المصابين ...  مذيع  قناه المحور  ينهار  عصبيا  *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*إطلاق أعيرة نارية أمام كنيستى العذراء بالمعادى ومارى جرجس بكوتسيكا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد عدد من شهود العيان، من أهالى منطقة روض الفرج، أن ممدوح إسماعيل محامى الجماعة الإسلامية قام بإحضار ما يزيد عن ألف شخص ملتحى تقدموا فى مسيرة قاموا بإطلاق النيران بشكل عشوائى على أهالى روض الفرج بعد أن كانوا يرددون "سلمية سلمية" ويتسببون فى مقتل شخصين وإصابة العديد من الأهالى.

وقام الأهالى روض الفرج بالرد عليهم واحتجاز العديد منهم داخل مسجد انجى هانم بشارع ترعة جزيرة بدران وفر ممدوح إسماعيل وشقيقه بعد وقوع مصابين وقتلى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*إغلاق خطوط المترو اليوم الساعة 5,30 *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*شهدت منطقة روض الفرج اشتباكات طاحنة بين الأهالى وأعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، مستخدمين فيها الأسلحة البيضاء والأسلحة النارية "الخرطوش".

وكان الأهالى قد تصدوا لمسيرة لأعضاء الجماعة كانت قادمة من شارع جزيرة بدران وشارع بكرى، لمحاولة الوصول إلى شارع شبرا عبر شارع مسرة، والتى توجد بها كنسية السيدة العذراء. من جانبها انتشرت اللجان الشعبية لأهالى المنطقة بعد الاشتباكات.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*قام أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بهجوم مسلح على محلات رمسيس، وقاموا بإشعال النيران على كوبرى رمسيس وترويع المواطنين وإطلاق الرصاص الحى على قوات الأمن وأصحاب المحلات.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*خبرات المفرقعات يبطلون مفعول قنبلة أسفل منزلقان منشية ناصر*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

أعلام  القاعده  بشارع  رمسيس  .. الأرهابيون  يستخدمون  الأر  بي  جي  .. ويخططون  لنسف  محطه  مترو  رمسيس ومبني  البريد  برمسيس  ومبني  المقاولون  العرب ... طبقا  لقناه  المحور


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*إغلاق خطوط المترو اليوم الساعة 7  مساء.. الأن  من  مدير  محطه  المترو  ...علي  قناه  المحور*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أغسطس 2013)

ارحمنا يااااااارب
مش مصدقة ان الأخبار دي ف مصر 
بجد مش مصدقة


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*فاطمة ناعوت‎

‏عاجل‬: إلى قوات الأمن. كارثة مروعة الآن في ملوي/ المنيا
---
عناصر إخوانية مجرمة من أنصار ‫‏المعزول‬ تقوم الآن بتفجير عدة كنائس ومنازل أهالي باستخدام أنابيب البوتاجز. 
فجروا التالي حسبما وصلني من استغاثات الأهالي هناك:
الكنيسة الإنجليية بملوي
الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بملوي
مطرانية ملوي وداخلها محتجز العديد من المواطنين المسيحيين وأسقف المطرانية لا يقدرون على الخروج وسوف تودى بأرواحهم لو لم تنقذهم قوات الأمن على نحو عاجل.

الطائرات العسكرية تجوب سماء ملوي لكن لا أحد من أفراد الأمن ينقذ المواطنين ولا الكنائس لأن أفراد الأمن هناك يحمون قسم شرطة ملوي الذي يحاصره الإخوان الأشقياء أيضا. 

*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*من  دمنهور ... حصيله  الأصابات  40  .. لايوجد  قتلا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ارتفاع عدد القتلى والمصابين بشمال سيناء إلى 15 شخصًا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*عناصر الإخوان يفجرون سيارة بشارع كلوت بيك فى وسط البلد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*تمكن عدد من أهالى منطقة رمسيس وبولاق أبو العلا من ضبط أحد عناصر تنظيم الإخوان المسلمين أثناء محاولتهم اقتحام قسم شرطة الازبكية برمسيس، وبحوزته قنبلة يدوية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يحرقون الكنيسة الإنجيلية ومنازل لأقباط فى المنيا*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الأخوان  يحاولون  مهاجمه  قسم  شبرا ... ويتجمعون  يشارع  الترعه  أمام  القليل  من  قوات  أمن  القسم  وبعض  الأهالي*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*يتم  ضرب  النار  علي  قسم  شرطه  شبرا  الآن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الأهالي  يتصدون  لحمايه  القسم  بأعداد  كبيره  ... أمام  أسلحه  آليه  أخوانيه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> ارحمنا يااااااارب
> مش مصدقة ان الأخبار دي ف مصر
> بجد مش مصدقة


* غياب  أمني  شديد ... لا  أحد  يصدق  هذا *

*ربنا  يحمي  مصر  وشعبها*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

انا مش فاهم فين الجيش والشرطه
هما ليه دايما يوصلوا فـ الاخر




احفظ بلادنا ياااارب،
_​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*يتم الأن مهاجمة دير الأنبا برسوم العريان *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*استشهاد مخرج للتلفزيون المصري اثناء تغطية الأحداث منذ دقائق *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الأمن يحبط محاولة اقتحام قسم العرب ومقتل 3 إرهابيين بحوزتهم أسلحة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الأمن يطلق الغاز على الإخوان بالقرب من مستشفى قصر العينى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*تواصل الاشتباكات بين الإخوان والأمن برمسيس وإغلاق السكة الحديد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يقتحمون نقطة شرطة جهينة بالقليوبية ويشعلون النار بها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مدرعات الجيش تصل أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر للسيطرة على الأوضاع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*رفع أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الأعلام السوداء الخاصة بتنظيم القاعدة فى شوارع رمسيس، إضافة إلى وجود عدد من الملثمين يحملون الأسلحة الآلية فى مظاهرات الإخوان فى الميدان.*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أيمن  نور  يعلن .. ماحدث  في  مصر  أنقلاب  وعلي  الفريق  السيسي  خلع  بدلته  والسفر  إلي  الأمارات .......  قناه  المحور*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*إشتباكات عنيفة بين الإخوان والأهالي بمنطقة روض الفرج   *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

* التقاء المئات من أنصار مرسي في مسيرتي «الهرم والجيزة» للتوجه إلى «رمسيس»*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الداخلية: مقتل 3 مسلحين حاولوا اقتحام مركز شرطة العرب ببور سعيد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*المئات يشيّعون جثمان أسماء محمد البلتاجي في غياب والدها وهتافات من والدتها*
*المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*وصلت الآن إلى ميدان رمسيس أكثر من خمس سيارات يستقلها ملثمون يحملون علم القاعدة الأسود محملة بالأسلحة الآلية.
وقام مستقلو تلك السيارات بتوزيع أعداد كبيرة من الأسلحة الآلية على المتواجدين في ميدان رمسيس من خلفية تلك السيارات وسط احتفالات من عناصر الإخوان المسلمين في الميدان*.


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*اطلاق نار كثيف في محيط مسجد الحصري بالسادس من اكتوبر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*اقتحم، منذ قليل، أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، كنسية مارى جرجس، بحلوان، ونشبت على إثرها اشتباكات عنيفة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*عناصر إخوانية تهاجم أهالى شبرا وتطلق عليهم الرصاص الحى*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الداخليه  تناشد  للمره  الثانيه  المواطنين  ... بالألتزام  بمواعيد  حظر  التجوال .. وألا  يتواجد  أي  من  الأفراد  بالشوارع  ... يمكن  التواجد فقط أمام  العمارات ... ويجب  الأبتعاد  عن  الميادين  *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*

ONtv     ‏@ONtveg         الآن * 
*عاجل - الصحة: 17 قتيلآ و188 مصابآ في اشتباكات اليوم حتى الأن *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*جماعات مسلحة تقوم الان بهدم الكنيسة القبطية الكاثوليكية بملوى*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ﻗﻨﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻳﺮﻩ | ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﺤﻴﻦ ﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺷﻌﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺮﺍﻥ  ﻓﻰ ﻛﻨﺎﺋﺲ ﺍﻷﻗﺒﺎﻁ ..
* ﻗﺪﻳﻤﻪ ﺟﺪﺍً ﻭﻣﻌﺮﻭﻓـﻪ ﻳﻌﻨﻰ .. ﻃﻮﻝ ﻋﻤﺮ  ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﺤﻴﻦ ﺑﻴﻜﺮﻫﻮﺍ ﺍﻷﻗﺒﺎﻁ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*تمكن رجال الجيش بالفيوم من استرداد المدرعة التى استولى عليها الإخوان وأنصارهم خلال الاشتباكات التى تدور الآن بمحيط مديرية أمن الفيوم.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مقتل 5 وإصابة 66 بينهم ضابط شرطة في إشتباكات انصار المعزول ببورسعيد *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*جامع الفتح يتحول الى مستشفى ميداني وتراكم الجثث بالداخل*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مصرع 5 وإصابة 20 باشتباكات الإسماعيلية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*وصلت  3  مدرعات  أمن  مركزي الي  قسم  الأزبكيه .. ومازالت  طلقات  الرصاص  تسمع  في  شارع  الجلاء  ...   *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

* مسؤولون أمنيون: 50 قتيلا في احتجاجات «#القاهرة» حتى الآن*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار "المعزول" يطلقون الرصاص بغزارة على المواطنين في حي العرب ببورسعيد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*طائرات الجيش تطلق الرصاص على القناصة المعتلين أسطح المباني برمسيس*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الجيش ينشر 8 مدرعات لتأمين مبنى محافظة البحيرة ومديرية الأمن http://t.co/qtQUXLOGPbhttp://t.co/qtQUXLOGPb*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الصفحة الرسمية لإتحاد شباب ماسبيرو‎
استغاثه من اهالى شبرا سقط ثلاث قتلى والاهالى تحاول حماية منازلها ومنشئاتها والقسم بمفردهم وهم عزل وهم يحملون الاسلحه الاليه وغيرها من الاسلحه
-نناشد قوات امن القاهره ارسال تعزيزات للقسم لدفاع عن منطقة شبرا وكذا دعم من القوات المسلحه 
- تحركوا لان دم اولادنا غالى وهم يلتفون حول القسم لحمايته*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*

CBC Egypt     ‏@CBC_EGY         الآن * 
*#الداخلية:قوات الأمن نجحت فى منع عناصر  تنظيم #الإخوان من إقتحام أقسام الطالبية وأول أكتوبر ومبنى إدارة الترحيلات ومطرانيةالأقباط بشارع مراد*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*رساله  من  ملك  السعوديه ... عن  طريق  السفير  السعودي ... يساند  مصر  شعبا  وحكومه .. ضد  الأرهاب  وزعزه  الأمن  المصري  *​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*النار  تشتعل  بمبني  المقاولون  العرب  في  شارع   رمسيس*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*
 اكد مصدر كنسى لوطنى نت ان راعى كنيسة نهضة القداسة واسرته محاصرون الان من مجموعة من الاخوان يحيطون بالكنيسة من كل ناحية *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مفاجأة.. شقيق قتيل "إخواني" يتهم أعضاء الجماعة ببني سويف بقتل أخيه*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*تم  ضبط  56  أخواني  بحوزتهم  أسلحه  بالمنصوره*
*بعد  مطارده  الشرطه  لهم*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*لميس الحديدي      ‏@Lamees_Alhadidi         الآن * *عاجل - مصدر ل CBC : رئاسة الجمهورية تعلن عن عقد مؤتمر صحفي عالمي غداً لتوضيح حقيقة ما يجري في مصر.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مراسل العربية: الاردن يشيد بموقف العاهل السعودي حول أحداث مصر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*اشتعال النيران فى مبنى "المقاولون العرب" خلف قسم الأزبكية*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

وزير خارجية #*الأردن* يؤكد وقوف بلاده إلى جانب مصر​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

* السيسى رفض الرد على اتصال أوباما مرتين وفى الثالثة ردت وزارة الدفاع بحسم : عليكم محادثة الرئيس عدلى منصور .. والعسكريون المصريون لا يردون إلا على اتصالات البنتاجون*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*فشل محاولة حرق  كنيسة مارجرجس بحدائق حلوان والاهالى يتصدون لاقتحام كنيسة وادى حوف*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*وصول  عدد  من  الأرهابين  في  سيارات  قديمه  وتكاتك  محملين  بالأسلحه إلي  ميدان  رمسيس  *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*سى بى سى:حزب #المصريين_الأحرار يطلق مبادرة وطنية لحماية وترميم #كنائس مصر بعد اعتداء أنصار #الاخوان عليها*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*تمكنت  قوات الحماية المدنية بالغربية، اليوم، من إخماد حريق، اندلع فى واجهة  كنيسة مطرانية طنطا، إثر قيام أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بإلقاء  زجاجات المولوتوف على المطرانية.
 وعلى الفور، نجح رجال الإطفاء في السيطرة على الحريق وإخماده، فيما يقوم رجال الشرطة بمطاردة عناصر من جماعة الإخوان لضبطهم*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*محاوله  أقتحام  قسم  الأزبكيه  باءت  بالفشل ... ومبني  المقولين  العرب  تشتعل  أدواره  العليا  بشده ...   الآن*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*سى بى سى:#أمن_القاهرة يبطل مفعول #قنبلة ألقاها مجهولون يستقلون سيارة أجرة باتجاه مزلقان #منشية_ناصر قبل انفجاره*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الأزهر  يصدر  بيانا  يقرر  خروج  الأخوان  المسلمين  عن  المله ...  قناه  الحياه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يتم الأن مهاجمة دير الأنبا برسوم العريان *


*مفيش حاجه هناك لسه مكلم ناس في الدير وكله تمام نشكر ربنا 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مفيش حاجه هناك لسه مكلم ناس في الدير وكله تمام نشكر ربنا
> *​



*الحمد لله ........ كنت قلقان جدا من الخبر ده*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*لا يوجد حريق بكنيسة العذراء المعادى

	نفى مصدر كنسى ما تردد من أنباء حول حريق بكنيسة العذراء المعادى أو قيام   أى شخص من الإخوان المسلمين بمحاولة إقتحام وحرق كنيسة السيدة العذراء   بالمعادي .
	وأوضح المصدر الذى رفض إعلان أسمه، أن كمين للجيش على بعد أمتار من   الكنيسة وسيارات الجيش تدور فى محيط الكنيسة كل دقيقة ومن الصعب الهجوم على   الكنيسة فى ظل هذا التأمين.
	وفى نفس السياق تجمهر أمام كنيسة مارجرجس بمنطقة كوتسيكا المئات من أنصار   الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى وقام الأهالي بصد الاعتداءات والاستغاثة بالشرطة   العسكرية وعليه جاءت قوات من أفراد الجيش بدبابات لحماية الكنيسة من   الاعتداء.
	ميلاد حنا زكى

	وطنى* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الأخوان  يطلقون  النار  علي سيارات  الأطفاء  ويمنعونها  من  الوصول  الي  مبني  المقاولون  العرب .. في  رمسيس...  التي  تشتعل  فيه  النيران  بكثافه  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

* 
أنصار المعزول يحرقون محطة مترو "غمرة" ويروعون الأهالى بالأسلحة الآلية

*​*8/16/2013   5:59 PM*​*





​



حسين أنسى – محمد مدين
  اقتحم أنصار الرئيس المعزول "محمد مرسى" محطة مترو "غمرة"  بالأسلحة  النارية وزجاجات المولوتوف وذلك أثناء المسيرات التى ينظمها  مؤيدى جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين, إحتجاجًا على فض إعتصامى "رابعة والنهضة" .
  كما قام أنصار المعزول بإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف  على محطة  مترو "غمرة",  كما قاموا بإقتحام محطة المترو بالأسلحة الآلية  وأطلقوا  الأعيرة النارية  فى الهواء لترويع المواطنين على الرصيف من داخل  محطة  المترو .*
*
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل| اشتعال مبنى "المقاولون العرب" وسط القاهرة*
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أغسطس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لا يوجد حريق بكنيسة العذراء المعادى
> 
> نفى مصدر كنسى ما تردد من أنباء حول حريق بكنيسة العذراء المعادى أو قيام   أى شخص من الإخوان المسلمين بمحاولة إقتحام وحرق كنيسة السيدة العذراء   بالمعادي .
> وأوضح المصدر الذى رفض إعلان أسمه، أن كمين للجيش على بعد أمتار من   الكنيسة وسيارات الجيش تدور فى محيط الكنيسة كل دقيقة ومن الصعب الهجوم على   الكنيسة فى ظل هذا التأمين.
> ...



*الحمدلله ده انا قاعدة من الصبح قلبي موجوع جدا من الخبر 
بتاع حريق كنيسة المعادي 
الحمدلله بجد 

ربنا يرحمنا و يحفظ كنائسه و بيوته وولاده 
و يحفظ مصر و يباركها*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

* "الداخلية" تعلن رسميا نجاحها *


*وتؤكد: سنلاحقهم..* *الداخلية تعلن رسميا نجاحها فى إعادة صفحة الوزارة من الهاكرز * *  الجمعة، 16 أغسطس  2013 *​ ​ *



*​ ​ *وزارة الداخلية*​ *كتب إبراهيم أحمد*​ *أعلنت وزارة الداخلية، أنه تم استرجاع الصفحة الرسمية  لوزارة  الداخلية على موقع الفيس بوك ممن اخترقها من الجماعات الإجرامية،  وأكدت  الوزارة أنه جارى تحديد مرتكبى الواقعة وملاحقتهم.


وكان عدد من الهاكرز قد نجح فى الاستيلاء على الصفحة الرسمية لوزارة   الداخلية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى الفيس بوك ونشر أخبار خاطئة.

اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*بردوا الخبر بتاع كنيسه مار جرجس حدائق حلوان مش حقيقي
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مندوب مصر بالأمم المتحدة: مجلس الأمن لم يتخذ أى موقف تجاه ما يحدث*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*في  بورسعيد  قتل  4  وأصابه 66  ... حصيله  اليوم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*آشتون تطلب من الاتحاد الأوروبى مناقشة "إجراءات مناسبة" بشأن مصر

*
*  الجمعة، 16 أغسطس  2013 - 18:02






                             كاثرين آشتون 
بروكسل (رويترز) *​* 



 
قالت كاثرين آشتون مسئولة السياسة الخارجية فى الاتحاد   الأوروبى  اليوم الجمعة، إنها طلبت من حكومات الاتحاد الأوروبى مناقشة   "إجراءات  ملائمة" يمكن أن يتخذها الاتحاد كرد فعل على العنف فى مصر.

وقالت فى بيان، "إننى على اتصال مستمر مع وزراء خارجية الاتحاد الأوروبى    وقد طلبت من ممثلى الدول الأعضاء إجراء مناقشات والتنسيق لاتخاذ إجراءات    ملائمة من قبل الاتحاد الأوروبى كرد فعل على الموقف فى مصر".

ووصفت آشتون عدد القتلى فى مصر بأنه صادم وقالت، إن المسئولية عن هذه    المأساة "تقع بشدة على الحكومة المؤقتة وأيضا على القيادة السياسية على    نطاق أوسع فى البلاد".

اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*شعب أمريكا يتمرد ضد أوباما لدعمه الإخوان ويطالب بانتخابات مبكرة *
*الجمعة، 16 أغسطس 2013 - 20:06*
*تقدم عدد من أفراد الشعب الأمريكى بالتماس على الموقع الرسمى للبيت الأبيض يطالب فيه بإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة للإطاحة بالرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*6 سيارات إطفاء للسيطرة على حريق مبنى المقاولون العرب برمسيس*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*تفجير الكنيسة الإنجيلية بملوي المنيا*
*البديل*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*محمد محسوب يدعو تابعى  الإخوان  لمتابعة الجزيرة مباشر مصر على القمر الإسرائيلي  عاموس
    2013-08-16 20:09:18    






دعا  محمد محسوب أحد وزراء حكومة المعزول عبر  حسابه الشخصي على موقع التواصل  الإجتماعي "تويتر"؛ أعضاء الإخوان وتابعيهم  الذين يحرصون على مشاهدة بث  قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر بمتابعتها على القمر  الإصطناعي الإسرائيلي "عاموس".

جاءت  هذه الدعوة بعدما قامت الجهات الأمنية  باقتحام مكتب القناة في القاهرة  صباح اليوم والقبض على عبد الفتاح فايد  مدير مكتبها، خاصة وأن إدارة قنوات  الجزيرة الإخبارية تبث القناة على تردد  جديد.




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*من أسفل كوبري الجلاء و خطير  جداااااااااااااااا اندلعت اشتباكات مسلحة منذ قليل وتبادل لإطلاق الأعيرة  النارية وتراشق بالحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة، بين العشرات من أعضاء تنظيم  الإخوان المسلمين ومجهولين، أسفل كوبري الجلاء من جهة تقاطع شارعي أحمد  عرابي ورمسيس.وتمركزت مدرعتان تابعتان للقوات المسلحة أعلى كوبري أكتوبر،  وأطلقت عناصر الجيش قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، ما اضطر العشرات من أعضاء  الإخوان إلى التفرق. *​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*"الصحة": وفاة 17 وإصابة 182 باشتباكات اليوم فى القاهرة والمحافظات*

الجمعة، 16 أغسطس 2013 - 18:43​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار الاخوان يتوجهون الآن في مسيرة دموية لقاعة المؤتمرات و مسلحين.​




​* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

رئاسة الجمهورية تعقد مؤتمر صحفى عالمى غدا السبت  	،  	 		 أفادت مصادر إعلامية إن رئاسة الجمهورية سوف تعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا عالميا غدًا  السبت لتوضيح حقيقة ما يحدث في مصر.


		اليوم السابع   	 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*السفير المصرى: عودتى لأنقرة مرهونة بتغيير فى السياسة التركية *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*@WaelElebrashy         الآن *​ *إحباط محاولة الإخوان لمحاصرة قسم ثان شبرا الخيمة*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*سى بى سى:استقالات جماعية لأعضاء بحزب #مصر_القوية بكفر الدوار لدعم المكتب السياسى لجماعة الاخوان
*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يطوفون شوارع حدائق حلوان بالرشاشات ويهددون المارة بالقتل*

الجمعة، 16 أغسطس 2013 - 20:15​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض علي افغاني وسوريين ينتمون الي تنظيم القاعده *
*اثناء اطلاقهم الرصاص علي قسم الازبكيه *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الأمن يتصدى لمحاولات أنصار المعزول اقتحام محافظة المنيا ومديرية الأمن وقسم ملوى*
*الأهرام*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*شعب أمريكا يتمرد ضد أوباما لدعمه الإخوان ويطالب بانتخابات مبكرة*

الجمعة، 16 أغسطس 2013 - 20:06


*تقدم عدد من أفراد الشعب الأمريكى بالتماس على الموقع الرسمى للبيت الأبيض يطالب فيه بإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة للإطاحة بالرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما، نظرا لأنه أساء استغلال سلطته بدعمه لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

ففى صفحة تحمل عنوان "نحن الشعب" على موقع البيت الأبيض الأمريكى، وهى الصفحة التى يتم نشر التماسات الشعب عليها بعدما تحصل هذه الالتماسات على عدد محدد من التوقيعات ويتم مراجعتها من قبل المسئولين والإدارة الأمريكية، تم نشر التماس تقدم به عدد من أفراد الشعب الأمريكى يطالب بإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة للإطاحة بالرئيس أوباما نظرا لأنه أساء استغلال سلطته من خلال دعم وتمويل منظمة إرهابية (جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وهى الحركة المؤسسة والداعمة لحركة حماس) فى بلدان الشرق الأوسط لتحقيق أهداف مدمرة ضد تلك البلدان وهوما لا يقبله معظم الشعب الأمريكى أوالحقوقيون (نظرا لأنه أسفر عن مقتل الآلاف). كما أن الرئيس أوباما أثار موجة من الكراهية ضد الحكومة الأمريكية ويتسبب فى أن نخسر مصر كحليف رئيسى وقوى للولايات المتحدة وهى الدولة الرائدة فى المنطقة العربية وهى الموجة التى انتقلت لبلدان أخرى مثل تونس وسوريا ومنطقة الخليج.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*إصلاح خط السكة الحديد مطروح - الإسكندرية بعد تفجيره بعبوة ناسفة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*قال المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين د.محمد بديع فى رسالته الأسبوعية المكتوبة التى أرسلها إلى وسائل الإعلام فى ساعة مبكرة من صباح الجمعة، إن "المظاهرات التى لا تتوقف فى كل محافظات الجمهورية تقطع بأن الشعب المصرى الذى ذاق طعم الحرية ودفع الشهداء ثمناً لها فى ثورة 25 يناير 2011، لن يفرط فيها".*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أهالي عابدين يتصدون لمحاولة إقتحام مديرية أمن القاهرة*
*التحرير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مصادر سياسية: روسيا ستدعم موقف مصر فى مجلس الأمن*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أهالي منية النصر يحرقون محلات الإخوان بعد قتل أحد أبنائهم على يد أنصار مرسي*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*حسام عيسى  :  البرادعى وافق فى اجتماع الداخلية على فض الاعتصام*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*سى بى سى:#عمرو_موسى يدعم دعوة حملة #تمرد لتشكيل لجان شعبية لحماية الممتلكات العامة والخاصة*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*قذائف صاروخية على استراحة محافظ شمال سيناء وقسم ثان*

الجمعة، 16 أغسطس 2013 - 20:22


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار «مرسي» يقتحمون «فورسيزونز» ويضرمون النار فيه*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*كارثة مدوية ..  "الإخوان" استعانت بعناصر من "القاعدة" لهذا السبب

*​ 
*




    اللواء سامح سيف اليزل           *​ *قال الخبير الأمني اللواء سامح سيف اليزل، إن جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين استعانت بعناصر من تنظيم القاعدة لتوسيع دائرة العنف في الشارع  المصري، مشددا على ضرورة التعامل مع كل من يحمل السلاح في الشارع. 

وطالب سيف اليزل في اتصال هاتفي لبرنامج "الحياة الآن" على قناة  "الحياة"،  بضرورة استخدام المزيد من القسوة مع الإرهاب الذي ينتشر في  الشوارع،  مشيرا إلى أن موقف السعودية لم يكن مفاجئا، وهو موقف مشرف. * *

وأكد أن الإعلام الغربي ليس على علم أو معرفة بما يحدث في الكنائس المصرية ولا ممتلكات الأقباط. *​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على سوريين وأفغانى كانوا يطلقون النار على قسم الأزبكية*

الجمعة، 16 أغسطس 2013 - 20:16​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أ ش أ: #الإخوان_المسلمين يطلقون الرصاص على قوات الجيش في ميدان الأربعين بالسويس*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط باكستاني ومصرع سورى خلال أحداث العنف اليوم
التحرير
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*قوات الصاعقه تنزل في شوارع الاسكندرية*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل..الإخوان يقطعون محور 26 يوليو للبحث عن رجال الشرطة والإعلام*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*انسحاب "الإخوان" وتابعيهم من الكورنيش لـ"المنيرة والملك الصالح" بعد تصدى قوات الأمن لهم*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى يُكذب الإخوان حول انشقاق مدرعة جيش وانضمامها للمسلحين*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*خالد أبوالنجا عن «جمعة غضب الإخوان»: نهاية مأساوية تاريخية للجماعة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*عماد الدين أديب:القيادى الإخوانى صلاح سلطان يقول إن وزارة الداخلية هى التى تستدعى البلطجية لقتل رجال الشرطة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على أحمد العجيزى أمين “الحرية والعدالة” بالغربية*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أ ش أ:مصر تستدعي سفيرها فى الاكوادور*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مجموعات إخوانية تستبدل ملابسها المدنية بزى عسكرى خلف مسجد الفتح*
*الفجر*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*إعادة فتح طريق محور 26 يوليو بعد قطع أنصار الإخوان له*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2013)

*إحباط محاولة الإخوان محاصرة واقتحام قسم شرطة العبور*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*سماع دوي انفجارين يهزان مدينة العريش**




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مسلحون إخوان يطلقون الرصاص على قوات الجيش بميدان الشهداء بالسويس
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

اشتباكات عنيفة على كوبرى ستانلي بالإسكندرية .. وارتفاع عدد القتلى لـ 7
    2013-08-16 20:43:11    






     	اندلعت منذ قليل اشتباكات  عنيفة بين بلطجية الإخوان المسلمين، وعدد من الاهالى بمنطقة ستانلى،  بمحافظة الإسكندرية إزاء قيام الأول بإطلاق أعيرة نارية بشكل عشوائى على  المارة، مخترقين بذلك قرار حظر التجوال.  	   	   	وهاجمت مليشيات الجماعة  عدد من الكافتيريات المتواجدة على طريق الكورنيش، وأغلق عدد من المارة  محالهم التجارية بعد تصاعد حدة الإشتباكات مع بعض الاهالى الذين تربصوا  لهم.  	   	   	   	فى الوقت نفسه، اعلن مصدر  طبى عن ارتفاع اعداد القتلى جراء الإشتباكت التى وقعت فى الإسكندرية اليوم  إلى 7 حالات واصابة العشرات فى اشتباكات متفرقة من المحافظة.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*"الاخوان" يدعون للخروج فى تظاهرات طوال الأسبوع ويتهمون قوات الجيش بقصفهم بالطائرات*

8/16/2013   8:30 PM​​




​ 
​   تقدمت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من خلال ما يعرف التحالف الوطنى للدفاع عن  الشرعية بالشكر للمشاركين فى تظاهرات اليوم, كما وجه التحالف اتهاما لقوات  الجيش  بالقصف الجوي من مروحيات وطائرات واستخدام الرصاص الحي​  ووجه التحالف دعوة للتظاهر والخروج فى مسيرات طوال الأسبوع القادم تحت عنوان "رحيل الإنقلاب" .​    وأعلن  التحالف الوطني أن المظاهرات ستخرج كل يوم علي مدار الأسبوع من  نفس النقاط التي انطلقت منها مظاهرات اليوم في القاهرة والجيزة والمحافظات .​  ويؤكد التحالف على أن المتظاهرين سيقومون بصلاة المغرب والعشاء بميدان رمسيس ثم صلاة الغائب .​ بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الجيش والشرطة والشعب يحاصرون سفارة تونس للقبض علي المرشد*

*نشرت بواسطة:الأهرام الجديد  	 		 	16 أغسطس, 2013 1:34 م	 	 في  أخبار عاجلة, أخبار مصر 9 تعليقات* 
*



**محمد بديع*

*الأهرام الجديد الكندي: بعد ورود معلومات مؤكدة عن اختباء المرشد بسفارة  تونس، قامت قوات من الجيش والشرطة بمحاصرة سفارة تونس بالقاهرة، وتجمع عدد  كبير من الشعب المصري مشاركين في الحصار علي السفارة للقبض علي بديع.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*اليوم السابع*

*
اعتدى مسلحون على كمين أمنى بمنطقة أبو النمرس بمحافظة الجيزة، منذ قليل، مما أسفر عن استشهاد مجند بالقوات المسلحة،*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: شائعات الجماعات المسلحة عن الانشقاق بالجيش أباطيل*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الجيش الثالث ينهى اعتصام الإخوان بميدان الأربعين بالسويس*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*تعزيزات اضافية للقوات الامنية المصرية تتوجه بعد قليل بمحيط رمسيس لفرض قرار حظر التجوال*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

طرد أهالى  المطرية العشرات من أنصار الإخوان المسلمين، من الميدان، بعد احتشادهم عقب  صلاة الجمعة، حيث قام أهالى المطرية بترديد هتافات لهم منها: "اخرجوا  بره". 









من جانبه حدثت بعض المناوشات الطفيفة، ونظرًا لقلة عدد أنصار الإخوان، فروا هاربين تحت كوبرى الحلمية.







​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أشعل عناصر الإخوان النيران فى كافيتريا فواد بمدينة الفيوم، والتى يملكها أحمد فؤاد، أحد قيادات معارضيهم.

كما  اشعلوا النيران فى مسجد الرحمن المجاور للكافيتريا حتى تفحما تماماً،  ولم  تنتقل أى سيارة اطفاء لموقع الحريق رغم ابلاغ إدارة الحماية المدنية  التى  رفضت الخروق لإطفاء الحريق خوفا من تعرض سيارات الاطفاء للحريق.



صدى البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*واشنطن: لا لاستخدام "القوة القاتلة" ضد الإخوان
*​*

​أ ف ب الجمعة , 16 أغسطس 2013 20:31
دعت الولايات المتحدة الجمعة السلطات المصرية الى عدم استخدام "القوة القاتلة" ضد المتظاهرين في خضم التصعيد الذي يشهده هذا البلد.
وكتبت المتحدثة باسم وزارة الخارجية جنيفر بساكي في بريد الكتروني لوكالة فرانس برس "قلنا بوضوح انه يحق للمصريين بموجب القانون الدولي التجمع والتعبير بحرية بما في ذلك في اطار تظاهرات سلمية".
واضافت بساكي ان الدبلوماسية الاميركية "تدعو مرة جديدة جميع الاطراف الى وقف العنف"، مشيرة الى انه "تقع على الحكومة مسؤولية خاصة لتأمين مناخ ملائم حتى يتمكن المصريون من ممارسة حقوقهم العالمية بهدوء".
وحذرت بساكي ايضا من ان "القوة القاتلة يجب الا تستخدم ضد متظاهرين مسالمين". لكنها تحدثت عن "معلومات افادت ان بعض المتظاهرين لجأوا الى العنف".
وقتل 70 شخصا على الاقل في "يوم غضب" دام في مصر الجمعة شهد اشتباكات جديدة تحولت الى ما يشبه حرب الشوارع في مناطق متفرقة بين قوات الامن ومتظاهرين مؤيدين للرئيس الاسلامي المعزول محمد مرسي .
ووضعت الحكومة المصرية هذه الاحداث في اطار مواجهة "مخطط ارهابي" تقوده جماعة الاخوان المسلمين، بعد يوم من اعطاء وزارة الداخلية قواتها الضوء الاخضر لاستخدام الرصاص الحي.
وحيال هذا التصعيد، بدأ مسؤولو ابرز البلدان الاوروبية مشاورات لتحديد موقف مشترك للاتحاد الاوروبي.
واكدت المتحدثة الاميركية ان الولايات المتحدة "تؤيد تأييدا قويا شركاءها الاوروبيين".
والغى الرئيس الاميركي باراك اوباما الخميس المناورات العسكرية التي كان من المقرر ان تجريها الولايات المتحدة قريبا مع مصر احتجاجا على مقتل مئات المتظاهرين المصريين، الا انه لم يوقف المساعدات العسكرية السنوية البالغة 1,3 مليار دولار لهذا البلد.
ودعا اوباما السلطات المصرية الى رفع حالة الطوارئ والسماح بالتظاهر السلمي، منددا "بقوة" بقمع المتظاهرين.​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*maloka
*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الجمعة 16.08.2013 - 09:03 م




*
*
أشعل عناصر الإخوان النيران فى كافيتريا فواد بمدينة الفيوم، والتى يملكها أحمد فؤاد، أحد قيادات معارضيهم.

كما اشعلوا النيران فى مسجد الرحمن المجاور للكافيتريا حتى تفحما تماماً، ولم تنتقل أى سيارة اطفاء لموقع الحريق رغم ابلاغ إدارة الحماية المدنية التى رفضت الخروق لإطفاء الحريق خوفا من تعرض سيارات الاطفاء للحريق.
صدى البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*سعد الشاطر على تويتر و المشهد الان في رمسيس*​​2013-08- 16 21:14:​​*الأعداد في رمسيس حاشدة إلي الآن ومحاصرين كل مداخل رمسيس ومخارجة بالجيش والبلطجية والمتظاهرين بيتجمعوا الآن للإنصراف متجمعين*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الكويت تؤكد دعمها لمصر ضد الإرهاب




*​*
الكويت ـ عبدالمنعم السيسيالجمعة , 16 أغسطس 2013 21:00
صرح مصدر مسؤول في وزارة الخارجية  بأن دولة الكويت وهي تتابع باهتمام بالغ تطورات الأحداث الجارية في مصر  لتعرب عن ألمها وأسفها لسقوط عدد كبير من القتلى بين أبناء الشعب المصري  الشقيق وتدمير للعديد من المنشأت والممتلكات.
وقال المصدر، في تصريحات لـ"بوابة الوفد": "إن دولة  الكويت تدعو إلى ضبط النفس وتفويت الفرصة على كل من يسعى إلى إشعال الفتنة  وإدخال البلاد في فوضى عارمة.
كما تدعو إلى التجاوب مع دعوات الحكومة المصرية  المتكررة للشروع في حوار جاد لكافة أطياف المجتمع المصري ليمثل مدخلاً إلى  المصالحة الوطنية المنشودة وإرساء دعائم الديمقراطية التي يتطلع إليها  الشعب المصري وليسهم في حقن دماء الأشقاء ويحفظ لمصر أمنها واستقرارها  ووحدتها وسلامة أبنائها والنئي بها عن اي اعمال ارهابية.
واختتم المصدر بالتأكيد على دعم دولة الكويت للإجراءات التي تقوم بها  الحكومة المصرية للحفظ على الأمن والإستقرار وتحقيق ما عبر عنه الشعب  المصري من أمال وتطلعات وفق ما رسمته حكومته من خارطة للطريق في إطار  برنامج زمني محدد معربا عن ثقة دولة الكويت بقدرة الأشقاء في مصر على تجاوز  المرحلة الحرجة من تاريخهم لتتمكن مصر للعودة إلى ممارسة دورها الرائد  والمؤثر في محيطها الإقليمي والدولي.


الوفد - 
​* 

​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يقتلون المصريين بسلاح إسرائيلى
2013-08-16* 21:12:55
*




**تمكنت قوات الأمن بمعاونة أهالى منطقة المنيل من ضبط سيارة جيب، أطلقت الرصاص على المواطنين بمنطقة رمسيس التى أدت إلى وفاة مواطنين وإصابة 3 آخرين بطلقات نارية . وأكدت الصفحة الرسمية لوزارة الداخلية على "فيس بوك" فى بيان لها أنها ألقت القبض على سائق السيارة ويدعى خالد شحاتة عبد التواب سن 49 عاما، وبحوزته بندقية آلية وكمية من الطلقات الخاصة بها إسرائيلية الصنع، وطبنجة ماركة سميث 9 مم، وبالكشف عليه تبين سابقة اتهامة فى عدد 2 قضية إحراز سلاح بدون ترخيص . تم التحفظ على المتهم والأسلحة المضبوطة والسيارة المستخدمة .. جارى استكمال التحقيق واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة.*




​


----------



## تيمو (16 أغسطس 2013)

الله يحمي مصر من كل شر وشبه شر ...


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يطلقون النيران من داخل مسجد الفتح والجيش والأهالى يحاصرونهم*​الجمعة، 16 أغسطس 2013 *-* 21:15​​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

* واخد طلقة في عينه و النضارة سليمة لا وماشي 

 الموتي الاحياء ...
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*"الخارجية الأمريكية" بخصوص "مصر" *

​ 

أكدت الخارجية  الأمريكية أنه "لا يمكننا أن نقرر مصير الشعب المصري"، مشيرة أن هناك  محادثات واسعة النطاق لتشجيع المصريين للتوصل للإتفاق.
وقالت الخارجية  الأمريكية، فى مؤتمر صحفى، أننا نحاول أن نشجع المصريين على تقرير مصيرهم،  مشيرة أن هناك مجموعة من الخطوات التي تدرسها وتقوم بها الإدارة الأمريكية.
وأوضحت  الخارجية أن أهدافها هي الوصول إلى ديمقراطية مستدامة لمصر، مؤكدة أننا  نقوم بتقييم خطواتنا بشكل يومي تجاه مصر، ومهتمون بالشراكة مع مصر ونحاول  المساعدة.







وأشارت  الخارجية الأمريكية أننا أوقفنا مد مصر بطائرة أف 16 وأوقفنا المناورات مع  الجيش المصري ونواصل تقييم العلاقة، ونحاول أن نقترح خطوات إيجابية تساعد  على تحسن الأوضاع، مؤكدة أن الأمم المتحدة من الممكن أن تقوم بخطوات وطرح  حلول لما يحدث في مصر.


الفجر​
​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

*«طالبان» تدين العنف في مصر.. وتدعو المنظمات الدولية لوقف «الأحداث الوحشية»*




*

* *الأناضول* 













*فتحية الدخاخني* 




*                  أدانت حركة «طالبان» الأفغانية العنف في مصر، مطالبة بعودة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي إلى الحكم. وقالت الحركة في بيان، نشرته وكالة الأنباء الأمريكية «أسوشيتدبرس»،  مُوقّع باسم «الإمارة الإسلامية في أفغانستان»، الاسم الذي تحكم به الحركة  أفغانستان بعد الغزو الأمريكي، مساء الجمعة، إنه يجب على المنظمات الدولية  اتخاذ خطوات عملية لوقف العنف في مصر ومطالبتها بعدم اكتفائها بمجرد إدانة  هذه الأحداث التي وصفتها بـ«الوحشية»، كما ورد في البيان.*
* ودعت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الحكومة المصرية إلى عدم استخدام  «القوة القاتلة» ضد المتظاهرين في الأحداث التي تشهدها البلاد منذ فض  اعتصامي أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بميداني «رابعة العدوية والنهضة»،  الأربعاء الماضي. وقالت جنيفر ساكي، المتحدثة باسم وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية، في  تصريحات صحفية، الجمعة، لوكالة الأنباء الفرنسية، «قلنا بوضوح إنه يحق  للمصريين بموجب القانون الدولي التجمع والتعبير بحرية بما في ذلك في إطار  تظاهرات سلمية».*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

* 
*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الآن ... القبض  علي  مجموعه  أخوان  حوالي  40   في  طريق صلاح  سالم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل: "محمد مرسى" يغادر إلى قطر*​*8/16/2013 9:14 PM​
أكد مصدر أمني بمطار القاهرة، أن محمد مرسي محمد عوض سفير مصر في قطر، سيغادر علي الخطوط المصرية، المتجهة إلي الدوحة الساعة 11 مساء.​*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الجيش يفتح النار على “الإخوان” بعد إحراقهم سيارة مطافي بـ”رمسيس”

أحرق المتظاهرون من مؤيدي “مرسي” المتواجدون بمحيط ميدان رمسيس بإحراق سيارة مطافي من أمام قسم الأزبكية لاحتواء الموقف هناك عقب اشتعاله بالكامل. وفي المقابل تدخلت قوات الجيش على الفور وأطلقت النار على من أشعلوا النيران مما أدى تبادل الرصاص الحي بين الطرفين.

مصدر البديل
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يفشلون فى محاولة اقتحام قسم ثان الزقازيق بالشرقية*​8/16/2013 9:24 P.M​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط 31 من أعضاء الإخوان بالمنيا المتورطين في حرق ونهب الكنائس والمحال التجارية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*قوات الجيش تسيطر على ميدان رمسيس بـ3 مجنزرات و4 مدرعات*​الجمعة، 16 أغسطس 2013 - 21:07​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أعلن مجلس "علماء الشريعة" في مصر، خروج جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عن "الملة والطريقة الحنفية"، معتبراً أنها أصبحت جماعة "مرتدة" عن الإسلام.*

* وقال أستاذ الفقه المقارن بجامعة الأزهر، أحمد كريمة، في بيان إنه "يجب أن يؤخذ من أموال جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وأشياعهم، ما يكفل بإصلاح المتلفات التي أتلفوها".*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

ا*عتلت مجموعة من المسلحين بمنطقة شبين الكوم أسطح العمارات السكنية والأبراج التي بجوار مجمع محاكم الإسماعيلية وأطلقوا الأعيرة النارية بكثافة على قوات الجيش والشرطة وتصدت القوات الخاصة لهم والسيطرة عليهم بعد اصابة عدد من الضباط والجنود بسبب اطلاق النار الكثيف عليهم من قِبَل المسلحين.*​2013-08-16 22:09:17​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الداخلية: إحباط محاولة هروب سجناء من قسم شرطة ثان طنطا*​الجمعة، 16 أغسطس 2013 - 22:01​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد التليفزيون المصري إن النيران تشتعل في مبنى بنك الدم في منطقة رمسيس بوسط القاهرة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*محلل استراتيجي أمريكي  : الإخوان المسلمون هم من اختاروا طريق الدم.. وليس الجيش المصري
*
الجمعة 16.08.2013 - 09:56 م

​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*عاملين وسُيّاس محبوسين في جراج المبنى اللي بيتحرق في رمسيس اللي فيه مقر الهلال الاحمر وبنك الدم والمقاولين العرب!!! مش عارفين يخرجوا النار محاوطاهم والارهابيين مانعين عربيات الاسعاف من الوصول !! فين الشرطه والجيش لازم تدخل حالا في ناس هتموت محروقه وممكن انقاذهم!! حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في الارهابيين القتله الظلمه!!*
*تويتر
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*قوات  الشرطه  والجيش  تقبض  علي  ارهابيين  بداخل  مسجد  الفتح*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*إضرام النيران بمسجد الفتح نتيجة الاشتباكات بين الإخوان والأهالى*

الجمعة، 16 أغسطس 2013 - 22:16​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*إجمالي  ماتم  القبض عليهم  في  جميع  محافظات  الجمهوريه  اليوم  من  جماعه  الأخوان  الأرهابيه  وصل  إلي 822  *​


----------



## Eva Maria (16 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يرحم مصر ويخلصها من هؤلاء الارهابيين المدعين 

قناة الجزيرة كشفت وجهها القبيح تماماً ببثها للتحريض للأكاذيب على مدار الساعة الان


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

Eva Maria قال:


> ربنا يرحم مصر ويخلصها من هؤلاء الارهابيين المدعين
> 
> قناة الجزيرة كشفت وجهها القبيح تماماً ببثها للتحريض ةالاكاذيب على مدار الساعة الان



بقرار من ادارة النايل سات والمنطقه الحره 

اتقفلت 

هى لسه شغاله ؟؟؟​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط المتهم الرئيسي بقتل سائق "تاكسي" الإسكندرية 

تمكن ضباط إدارة البحث الجنائي من ضبط المتهم الرئيسي بقتل سائق سيارة أجرة بالإسكندرية أثناء مرورة بمسيرة من مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول.

وتداول نشطاء علي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيديو يوضح بشاعة الاعتداء على سائق سيارة أجرة من قبل عدد من مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول.

تلقي قسم شرطة أول المنتزة بلاغاً من المدعو مجدي عزيز مرقص 53 سنه صاحب مكتب رحلات مقيم بدائرة قسم أول المنتزه، بأنه أثناء سير نجله المدعو مينا مجدي عزيز مرقص 25 سنه سائق مقيم بذات العنوان، بسيارته "تاكسي" بتقاطع طريق الجيش مع شارع الأقبال ، بدائرة القسم تصادف مرور مسيره لجماعة الأخوان المسلمين، فقاموا بالتعدي عليه بالضرب بأسلحة بيضاء وإطلاق أعيره نارية من أسلحة كانت بحوزة بعضهم، محدثين إصابته بطلق خرطوش وجرح قطعي بالبطن وتوفى، وأحدثوا تلفيات بسيارته واتهم قيادات جماعة الأخوان المسلمين بالتسبب في وفاة نجله.

كلفت المباحث بتحديد المتهمين وضبطهم والأسلحة المستخدمه، و خلال ساعات من الواقعة تم تحديد المتهم وتمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية من ضبطة وتبين أنه يدعى فضل المولى حسنى أحمد إسماعيل 40 سنة ويعمل موظف بنادى المهندسين ومقيم بعزبة القلعة، بدائرة قسم الرمل ثانى، تحرر محضر بالواقعة وجاري العرض على النيابة.*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

*
قنوات فضائية تقرر إيقاف عرض الأعمال التركية

قررت أكثر من قناة فضائية على رأسها قناتا الحياة والنهار الفضائيتان إيقاف عرض الأعمال التركية التى كان يتم عرضها على شاشات هذه القنوات وذلك رفضاً لما تقوم به دولة تركيا من الهجوم على مصر ومساندتها لجماعة الإخوان التى تمارس أعمال عنف وإرهاب للشعب المصرى، على حد قولها .*​


----------



## Eva Maria (16 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> بقرار من ادارة النايل سات والمنطقه الحره
> 
> اتقفلت
> 
> هى لسه شغاله ؟؟؟​


للأسف ما زالت تعمل
ربما هي محجوبة عن بعض الدول 

لكنها ما تزال تبث سمومها وتزيف الحقائق بدعمها للارهابيين في كل مكان


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

‫عاجل​*القبض على أخوانى فتح النار أثناء استقلاله سيارة " جيب " بكورنيش النيل على المارة فقتل 3 أشخاص و تبين أن المتهم عثر بحوزته على بندقية آلية "إسرائيلية الصنع"..!!!‬*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

*


Eva Maria قال:




للأسف ما زالت تعمل
ربما هي محجوبة عن بعض الدول 

لكنها ما تزال تبث سمومها وتزيف الحقائق بدعمها للارهابيين في كل مكان

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالفعل هى وقفت عندنا ف مصر بجميع تردداتها 

ربنــا يرحمنا *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

*
سكان العباسية والوايلي يشكلون لجانا شعبية حول الكاتدرائية المرقسية
شكل سكان منطقتي العباسية والوايلي لجاناً شعبية حول مقر الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية القريبة من مقر تجمع أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي في ميدان رمسيس، ويشارك في اللجان الشعبية مسلمون ومسيحيون من سكان المنطقة، في مشهد يعكس الوحدة الوطنية بمصر.

ونفت مصادر كنسية، لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط مساء اليوم الجمعة، ما ذكرته بعض المواقع من سماع دوي إطلاق نار قرب الكاتدرائية.

وقالت المصادر الكنسية إن البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية موجود منذ أكثر من شهر بدير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون، وأنه غير مقيم حاليا بالمقر البابوي داخل الكاتدرائية المرقسية.
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> بالفعل هى وقفت عندنا ف مصر بجميع تردداتها
> 
> ربنــا يرحمنا *​



محمد محسوب كان بيدعوا الناس لمتابعتها علي القمر الاسرائيلي عاموس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

الجزيره شغاله عادي وانا فاتحها ناو


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:





محمد محسوب كان بيدعوا الناس لمتابعتها علي القمر الاسرائيلي عاموس

أنقر للتوسيع...








الوطنيه هتاخد منه حته 

*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:



الجزيره شغاله عادي وانا فاتحها ناو

أنقر للتوسيع...


للأسف رجعت اشتغلت تانى انا جربتها دلوقتى 
مع انها كانت واقفه على جميع الترددات من شويه 

يبقى كله كلام بقى 
او المدير بتاعها طلع بكفاله ذى كل مره *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

*
ائتلاف السياحيين يطالب رئيس الوزراء باعتبار الإخوان جماعة إرهابية

اقترح عادل شعبان الامين العام للائتلاف العام للسياحيين البدء بمبادرة وطنية بتوجيه خطاب باسم كل مصرى للدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس الوزراء بعد كل الأحداث التى شاهدناه وشاهدها العالم كله من إرهاب وقتل للجيش والشرطة وإحراق المؤسسات ودور العبادة من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

طالب شعبان فى بيان للائتلاف اليوم رئيس الوزراء اعتبار الاخوان جماعة إرهابية، وتفويضه فى ذلك، ومصادرة كل أموالهم السائلة والمنقولة وجميع ممتلكاتهم.

ومحاكمة كل أعضائها باعتبارهم جماعة إرهابية.

ولفت الى أن إصدار قانون بتجريم كل من يؤيد ويساعد تلك الجماعة الإرهابية بانه يساعد ويؤيد إرهابيا ويعاقب بمثل عقوبته.
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الجزيرة شغالة عادى جدا 
اتفرجت عليها شوية اتجننت وقمت 
بجد بتذيع اخبار مستفزة جدا 
بتوقلك الجيش والشرطة بيموتوا فى الشعب 
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:



الجزيرة شغالة عادى جدا 
اتفرجت عليها شوية اتجننت وقمت 
بجد بتذيع اخبار مستفزة جدا 
بتوقلك الجيش والشرطة بيموتوا فى الشعب 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


وهو دا العادى م الجزيره  
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

*
الأمن يستعد لإخلاء مسجد الفتح من المسلحين ويطالب المتواجدين حوله بالابتعاد

كشفت مصادر أمنية أنه سيتم إخلاء مسجد الفتح في رمسيس من أنصار الإخوان والمختبئين بداخله، خلال دقائق.

وطالب الأمن من جميع المتواجدين حول المسجد الابتعاد تماما حتى لا يصاب أحد  نظرا لوجود أسلحة آلية مع المتواجدين داخل المسجد.

نجحت قوات الأمن من السيطرة على ميدان رمسيس بشكل كامل فيما سمحت للمصابين المتواجدين بداخل مسجد الفتح من الخروج، بينما لا يزال أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين متواجدين بداخل المسجد.

وكان جماعة الإخوان المسلمين دعت إلى مليونية اليوم فى رمسيس وقامت بأعمال عنف فى محيط الميدان وحاول بعض أعضائها اقتحام قسم الأزبكية الأمر الذى أدى إلى تعامل قوات الشرطة معهم ووقوع ضحايا ومصابين.
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

*
الكنيسة: ندعم الشرطة والجيش لمواجهة الإرهاب ونستنكر المغالطات الإعلامية الغربية.. والإخوان تنشر الخراب والدمار

 الكنيسة: ندعم مؤسسات الدولة في مواجهة جماعات العنف والإرهاب
الجماعات الإرهابية تنشر الخراب والدمار في بلادنا العزيزة
نطالب وسائل الإعلام الغربية والعالمية بالالتزام بتقديم الصورة الحقيقية لما يحدث 
نعزي كل الضحايا وشهداء الواجب الذين سقطوا ونتمنى الشفاء لكل المصابين 

أكدت الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية المصرية أنها تدعم الشرطة المصرية والقوات المسلحة وسائر مؤسسات الشعب المصري في مواجهة جماعات العنف والإرهاب الأسود في الداخل ومن الخارج، مؤكدة تمسكها بالوحدة الوطنية الصلبة، ورفضها لأي محاولات لجر البلاد نحو الفتنة الطائفية، معتبرة أن كل تدخل أجنبي في الشأن الداخلي المصري مرفوض جملة وتفصيلاً.

وذكرت الكنيسة -في بيان للمكتب البابوي مساء أمس الجمعة- "تتابع الكنيسة القبطية المصرية تطورات الأحداث المؤسفة على أرض بلادنا مصر، وتؤكد وقوفها القوي مع الشرطة المصرية والقوات المسلحة وسائر مؤسسات الشعب المصري في مواجهة جماعات العنف المسلح والإرهاب الأسود في الداخل ومن الخارج، والاعتداءات على كيانات الدولة والكنائس الآمنة، وترويع المواطنين أقباطاً ومسلمين وبما يتنافى مع الأديان والأخلاق والإنسانية".

وأضاف البيان: "وإذ نقدر موقف الدول المخلصة والصديقة التي تتفهم طبيعة مجريات الأمور، فإننا نستنكر وبشدة المغالطات الإعلامية التي تنتشر في الدول الغربية، وندعوها إلي قراءة حقائق الأحداث بموضوعية، وعدم إعطاء غطاء دولي أو سياسي لهذه الجماعات الإرهابية والدموية وكل من ينتمي إليها، لإنها تحاول أن تنشر الخراب والدمار في بلادنا العزيزة".

وأهابت الكنيسة بوسائل الإعلام الغربية والعالمية الالتزام بتقديم الصورة الحقيقية لما يحدث بكل صدق وحق وأمانة.

وتابع البيان: "وإذ نعزي في كل الضحايا وشهداء الواجب الذين سقطوا ونتمنى الشفاء لكل الجرحى والمصابين، فإننا نتمسك بالوحدة الوطنية الصلبة، ونرفض تماماً أي محاولات لجر البلاد نحو الفتنة الطائفية، ونعتبر كل تدخل أجنبي في الشأن الداخلي المصري مرفوض جملة وتفصيلا".

وأضاف البيان: "وإن كانت يد الشر تقترب لتحرق وتقتل وتدمر، فإن يد الله أقرب لتحرس وتقوي وتبني، ونثق في المعونة الإلهية التي ستعبر بشعبنا المصري في هذه الأيام الحرجة من تاريخنا إلى غدٍ أفضل ومستقبل مشرق يسوده العدل والسلام والديمقراطية التي يستحقها شعب وادي النيل الأصيل.. عاشت مصر حرة ابية".
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (17 أغسطس 2013)

*"تمرد" تطلق حملة توقيعات لرفض معونة أمريكا وإلغاء اتفاقية السلام

 دعت حركة تمرد الشعب المصري للرد علي التدخل الأمريكي المتجاوز لكل الضوابط الدبلوماسية والعلاقات بين الدول خاصة بعد دعمها المتواصل للكيانات الإرهابية وأعضاء مرتبطة بتنظيم القاعدة.

كما سينص طلب الدعوة علي إلغاء اتفاقية السلام بين مصر والكيان الصهيوني لضمان تأمين مصر لكامل حدودها.

وتنص الدعوة علي : " بعد تكرار التدخل الأمريكي السافر في الشؤون المصرية وتأييد الولايات المتحدة للجماعات الإرهابية في مصر أطالب أنا المواطن المصري الموقع علي هذا البيان من النظام المصري الدعوة للاستفتاء علي بندين

أولا : رفض المعونة التي تحصل عليها مصر من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بكافة أشكالها .

ثانيا : إلغاء اتفاقيات السلام الموقعة بين مصر والكيان الإسرائيلي وإعادة صياغة الاتفاقيات الأمنية بما يضمن حقوق تأمين الدولة المصرية لحدودها .

لتعود السيادة الوطنية المصرية كسابق عهدها بعيدا عن سنوات الانكسار التي منيت بها مصر السنوات الماضية.
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

*عـــــــــــــــاااااااااااجـــــــــــــــــــــل
 قرار جمهورى
 رقم 397لسنه 2013
 يعمل به
 ابتداءاً من الغد
 السبت الموافق 17/8/2013
 ___
 رئيس الجمهوريه
 بعد الإطلاع على الإعلان الدستورى وعلى القانون رقم73لسنه 1956
 قرر
 {الماده الاولى }
 وضع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على اللائحه المصرية للمنظمات الإرهابية
 {الماده الثانيه}
 إحالة كل من يثبت انتماؤه لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين للمحاكمه العسكريه
 {المادة الثالثه}
 مصادرة أموال ومقرات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى الداخل
 {الماده الرابعه}
 ينشر هذا القرار بالجريده الرسميه ويعمل به من تاريخ صدوره
 صدر برئاسة الجمهوريه فى 10 شوال سنه 1434هجرية
 الموافق 17 أغسطس سنة 2013 ميلاديه*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*المعتصمون بمسجد الفتح بالقاهرة يرفضون طلب القوات المسلحة بخروجهم الأمن*​ 
*    المصدر : التحرير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

تحركات الشرطة تمهيدا لاخلاء مسجد الفتح من الاخوان

*قوات الشرطة تدخل دار المناسبات لمسجد الفتح تمهيدًا لإخلاء جماعة الإخوان منه.... التحرير*​


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عـــــــــــــــاااااااااااجـــــــــــــــــــــل
> قرار جمهورى
> رقم 397لسنه 2013
> يعمل به
> ...



هو ده الكلام الصح واعتقد أن شعب مصر الحقيقي كله موافق ويؤيد هذا الإعلان الجاد لإنقاذ البلاد من الإرهاب الإخواني الذي أدى للخراب والخسارة الفادحة التي مررنا بها في عامان...
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هو ده الكلام الصح واعتقد أن شعب مصر الحقيقي كله موافق ويؤيد هذا الإعلان الجاد لإنقاذ البلاد من الإرهاب الإخواني الي أدى للخراب وةالخسارة الفادحة التي ممرنا بها في عامان...
> ​




*طبعا كلنا كنا مستنين القرار ده من زمان 
خلينا نرتاح منهم بقى 
*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*إحباط هجوم مسلح من عناصر الإخوان على أحد البنوك بالإسكندرية               ** السبت، 17 أغسطس 2013 - 12:33 ص*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*المستشار  مرتضى منصور  لأمير قطر : "لم أمك يا تميم "
*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*المستشار  مرتضى منصور  لأمير قطر : "لم أمك يا تميم "*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الأعلامي  علاء  صادق  يرسل  علي  تويتر: *
*إلي  هذا  الحد  صارت  أرواح  المصريين  رخيصه !!.... *
*كلنا  لنا  عدو  واحد  الآن  ... السيسي *​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل   ارتفاع عدد ضحايا اشتباكات الإسكندرية إلى 25 قتيلا و100 مصاب
*2013-08-17 06:27:11 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*طالب حمدين صباحي، السلطات  المصرية بدعوة رسمية إلى جامعة الدول العربية لعقد قمة  عربية عاجلة؛ لدعم  مصر في مواجهة الإرهاب.  	وطالب، عبر مداخلة  هاتفية على قناة “الحياة” اليوم السبت، الحكومة  بدعوة رئيسي روسيا والصين  لزيارة إلى مصر؛ لدعم موقفهم تجاه ما يحدث في  الداخل وتأكيدهم على عدم  السماح بالتدخل في مصر داخل مجلس الأمن.*
 ...6:48 2013-08-17​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الأمن يُخرِج بعض أنصار مرسي من مسجد الفتح والعشرات يستمرون في الاعتصام*
2013-08-17 06:12    *​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*08/17/2013 - 06:35*
*
طالب  حزب النور السلفي، السبت، قوات الأمن توفير مخارج آمنة لأنصار الرئيس  المعزول محمد مرسي، المتواجدين داخل مسجد الفتح بميدان رمسيس، ورفع الحصار  عنهما فوراً.
وقال شريف طه، المتحدث الرسمي باسم حزب النور السبت: *
*«إذا كانت مهاجمة الكنائس تثير فتنة طائفية فإن مهاجمة  المساجد ومحاصرتها يهدد بإحراق الوطن بأجمعه، يجب توفير مخارج آمنة  للمتواجدين داخل مسجد الفتح ورفع الحصار فورا».
وتحاول قوات الأمن المركزي والجيش إخراج المتواجدين داخل مسجد  الفتح، منذ أكثر من 4 ساعات، *
*لكن أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي يرفضون  الخروج خشية «الاعتقال أو التعرض لاعتداء من الأهالي».*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تدخل أهالى منطقة رمسيس، صباح اليوم السبت، لإخلاء عناصر جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين من مسجد الفتح، فى الوقت الذى تراجعت فيه قوات الأمن.
**

*

08/17/2013 - 06:49​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*هجوم على قسمي "نخل" و" ثالث العريش" بوسط وشمال سيناء.. ولم يبلغ عن إصابات
*   17.08.2013 - 06:41 ص ​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*بكرى يدعو لحملة لسحب قلادة النيل من البرادعى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*طالب المستشار مرتضى منصور الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى بتعامل الجيش مع جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، حسب وصفه.*​* ووجه منصور، عبر مداخلة هاتفية ، رسالة لوزير الداخلية، قائلا له: "رجع أمن الدولة..والشعب كله معاك".
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*من المقرر أن يعقد دبلوماسيو  الاتحاد اجتماعا طارئا في بروكسل الاثنين لمناقشة ردود الفعل على الاجراءات  المشددة التي اتخذتها السلطات في مصر.
واقترحت بعض دول الاتحاد تجميد المساعدات بشكل رسمي.*
​


----------



## grges monir (17 أغسطس 2013)

يريد لاخوان الارهابين جعل مصر سوريا او العراق
ابدا لن يحدث هذاا مهما حدث


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*بدأ أهالى السبتية وبولاق أبو العلا فى تشكيل لجان شعبية لمنع مسيرات  الجماعة الإرهابية التى تعتزم الوصول إلى مسجد الفتح لتحرير زملائهم  المحتجزين داخل مسجد الفتح برمسيس.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> يريد لاخوان الارهابين جعل مصر سوريا او العراق





grges monir قال:


> ابدا لن يحدث هذاا مهما حدث




أنا  متفائل  ... رغم  عدم  وجود  أسباب  منطقيه طبقا  ما  شاهدناه  بالأمس ...
بس .. يمكن  لأن  مصر  دوله  كبيره .. يتلاحم  فيها  الشعب  مع  جيشه  الآن​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*إمام مسجد "الفتح" يذكر المحاصرين بحصار النبي وصحابته في بداية الدولة الإسلامية*
*وذكر في حديثه بعض القصص الرافعة للروح المعنوية والتي تزيد من الهمة العالية لدي المحاصرين *​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أعلن الرئيس  الفنزويلي أنه أمر باستدعاء سفير بلاده من القاهرة "حتى  إشعار آخر"، وطالب بعودة الرئيس السابق مرسي، الذي عزله الجيش*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تعقد رئاسة الجمهورية مؤتمرا صحفيا عالميا بمقر الرئاسة بمصر الجديدة لشرح حقائق الموقف الراهن للعالم.*
*08/17/2013 - 07:35

*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تزايدت أعداد قوات الأمن أمام مسجد الفتح برمسيس استعداداً لفض اعتصام  مؤيدى الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي المتواجدين داخل المسجد والقبض على العناصر  المسلحة إن وجدت.*

*المصدر : صدى البلد*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*العشرات من أهالى رمسيس توافدوا إلى مسجد الفتح لمساندة قوات  الأمن في محاولة لإخلائه من قبل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المعتصمين بداخله..... المصدر : صدى البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*مسيرة للإخوان من إمبابة والوراق تتجه إلى مسجد الفتح
*السبت، 17 أغسطس 2013 - 08:12
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ألقت قوات الأمن قبل قليل القبض علي القيادي الإخواني سعد عمارة وكيل لجنة الدفاع والأمن القومي بمجلس الشوري المنحل داخل مسجد الفتح برمسيس.
*السبت 17/أغسطس/2013 - 08:21 ص

​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تم  ألقاء  القبض  علي  1114  أرهابي  من  الأخوان ... من المشتركين  في  أحداث أمس*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى بالسويس قيام مجهولون، بعد منتصف ليلة أمس، بإطلاق قذيفة  "آر بى جى" على قوات الجيش الثالث، أثناء مطاردتهم للإخوان ومؤيدى الرئيس  المعزول مرسى، الذين قاموا بخرق حظر التجوال .......  الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*قالت مصادر لـ«الوطن»،*
* إن اللواء محمد العصار، مساعد وزير الدفاع لشئون* *التسليح، سلم رسالة لوزارة الدفاع الأمريكية «البنتاجون»، من قيادة المؤسسة العسكرية، بأنها لن تسمح بالتدخل فى شئون مصر، وأن السيادة خط أحمر.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*متظاهرون يواصلون رفضهم لسياسات «نهضة تونس»
رفع المعتصمون أمام المجلس التأسيسى التونسى، الذين يطالبون   برحيل حركة النهضة «الإخوانية» الحاكمة، صوراً للفريق  السيسى، بعد أن دخل اعتصامهم مرحلة الإضراب عن الطعام فى ساحة «باردو»*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*كنائس عين شمس وشبرا تتلقى تهديدات بالحرق*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*دعت منظمة العفو الدولية إلى إجراء تحقيق كامل وموضوعي بعد المواجهات  الدامية في مصر في الأيام الماضية، معتبرة أن رد السلطات على المتظاهرين لم  يكن متكافئا إطلاقا، حسب المنظمة. *
*وطلبت المنظمة، التي تتخذ لندن مقرًا لها، السماح لخبراء من الأمم المتحدة  بالتحقيق في الأزمة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*فتح بلطجية الاخوان طفايات الحريق الموجودة داخل مسجد الفتح برمسيس على  قوات الأمن الموجودة امام المسجد. 	 		ويلقى حاليا الاخوان قطع خشبية والمقاعد من داخل المسجد على قوات  الأمن التي تحاول منع الأهالي من اقتحام المسجد الذي يختبئ به بلطجية  الاخوان، كما فتحوا خراطيم المياه تجاه قوات الأمن التي التزمت ضبط النفس  ولم ترد حتى الأن.*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تمكنت الاجهزة الامنية فى محيط مسجد الفتح من ضبط 22 بندقية آلية و35 قنبلة يدوية بحوزة مسلحين منتمين لجماعة الاخوان داخل احدى القاعات الخلفية للمسجد وجارى التحقيق معهم .*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*«بديع»: المظاهرات لن تتوقف.. و«إخوان بلا عنف»: القطبيون يخططون لعمليات  تفجيرية  	   	قال الدكتور محمد بديع، مرشد تنظيم الإخوان المعزول من قبل حركة «إخوان  بلا عنف»: إن المظاهرات لن تتوقف فى كل محافظات الجمهورية،*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*المنيا :  الحرق والتخريب يتصاعدان فى المنيا.. *
*حرق متحف ومعسكر لقوات الأمن وكنيستين بملوى وأبوقرقاص*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*64 قتيلاً بجميع مراكز محافظة  المنيا .. وإحباط محاولات اقتحام 3 مطرانيات.. والأهالى يتصدون لأعمال التخريب*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*وفد من قوات الجيش والشرطة قد قاما منذ قليل بالدخول إلى المسجد؛  للتفاوض مع الموجودين داخله على آلية لخروجهم، والسيطرة على أحداث العنف  عقب إطلاق النار من مسلحين أعلى سور المسجد.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ألقت قوات الجيش القبض على شخصين من جنسيات غير مصرية عقب دخولهما مسجد  الفتح؛ للتفاوض مع المتظاهرين بالداخل.  	فيما قام المسعفون بإخراج 3 حالات وفاة و5 مصابين من داخل المسجد إلى  مستشفى الهلال الأحمر ....... البديل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*
العثور على 8 جثث متعفنة ومحروقة مدفونة داخل الحديقة
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*لا حقيقة  عن وجود استقالات داخل مجلس الوزراء..!!
*2013-08-17 09:29:13 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الرئاسة تعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا عالميا لشرح حقائق الموقف الراهن
    اليوم السبت، مؤتمرا صحفيا عالميا بمقر الرئاسة  بمصر الجديدة، *​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*طالبت قوات الجيش والأمن المواطنين بالانصراف من أمام مسجد  الفتح  للتعامل مع الخارجين عن القانون، فيما يستمر عدد كبير من الإخوان  داخل  المسجد.* 
السبت، 17 أغسطس  2013 - 09:45​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*«ماكين» لـ«أوباما»: اقطع المعونة عن مصر قبل تكرار السيناريو الجزائرى*
2013-08-17 09:50:57 
*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*"الإخوان" تنفى مسئوليتها عن حريق المقاولون العرب فى بيان رسمى*

  2013-08-17 09:54:20    


​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تمكنت قوات الجيش من الدخول إلى مسجد الفتح برمسيس لإخراج معتصمى الإخوان بداخله.
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عـــــــــــــــاااااااااااجـــــــــــــــــــــل
> قرار جمهورى
> رقم 397لسنه 2013
> يعمل به
> ...



*نتمنى هذا ....... لكن للاسف لا يوجد اى تأكيد للخبر على المواقع الاخبارية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*من القياده العامه للقوات المسلحه​من المخابرات العام جهاز الامن الوطنى المباحث العامة المخابرات الحربية
 تحذيرررررررررررررر!!!!!!!
 ***************************************
تظهر الان على شبكات التواصل الاجتماعى فديوهات لبعض الأشخاص يرتدون ملابس الجيش_والشرطه ويعلنون انشقاقهم علي الفريق السيسي وانهم مع الشرعيه, اياكم ان تصدقوهم, فهولاء ليسو بضباط 
برجاء النشر علي اوسع نطاق وأبلاغ القوات المسلحه على الفور عن تلك الصفحات
تلك هى ارقام مباحث الانترنت للإبلاغ عن اى صفحات تنشر اخبار كاذبه عن الجيش وتدعو لحمل السلاح او تروج لفتن ... يتم الابلاغ عنها فورا لتتبع اصحابها والقبض عليهم باذن الله
مباحث الانترنت - مكافحة جرائم المعلومات
الإدارة العامة للمعلومات والتوثيق:
0227921490
 0227921491
 0227921487
مقرها مبنى وزارة الداخلية شارع الشيخ ريحان باب اللوق وسط البلد*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد شهود عيان رؤيتهم لبعض المسلحين يطلقون النار بشكل عشوائي على قوات  الأمن أمام قسم الشيخ زويد، ولا توجد أنباء عدد  الضحايا.*
*
*​*
** البديل               *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*باكورة الثمار



فَيُعْرَفُ الرَّبُّ فِي مِصْرَ وَيَعْرِفُ الْمِصْريُّونَ الرَّبَّ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ وَيُقَدِّمُونَ ذَبِيحَةً وَتَقْدِمَةً وَيَنْذُرُونَ لِلرَّبِّ نَذْراً وَيُوفُونَ بِهِ, وَيَضْرِبُ الرَّبُّ مِصْرَ ضَارِباً فَشَافِياً فَيَرْجِعُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَيَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُمْ وَيَشْفِيهِمْ.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أغسطس 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أفاد  مراسل قناة "دريم" بمسجد الفتح  بميدان رمسيس أنباء عن تواجد القيادى  الإخوانى محمد البلتاجى، وسعد عمارة  مع أنصار الإخوان داخل المسجد، ويحرضون  المتواجدين على مواجهة قوات الأمن  بالعنف والقوة وتكسير زجاج ورخام  المسجد.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*اعتراف أنصار المعزول بتلقيهم المال والأسلحة
*​*8/17/2013   10:9 AM







 قام عدد من المتهمين المنتميين لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، والذي تم القبض عليهم أثناء فض اعتصام رابعة العدوية، بأنهم  تلقوا مبالغ مالية مقابل استمرار الاعتصام، والاعتداء على قوات الشرطة.

 واعترف  المتهمين أمام  فريق من نيابات جنوب الجيزة،  الكلية الجزئية، والتي  يترأسها المستشار حاتم فضل، رئيس قسم الجيزة،  بمعاونة 15 وكيل نيابة،  باشروا التحقيقات، استمرت 30 ساعة متواصلة مع 220  متهما.
 ابرز الاعترافات التي أدلى  بها احد المتهمين في  أقواله انه تواجد في ميدان نهضة  مصر عقب تقاضيه مبلغ 7  الاف جنيه من قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين مقابل  استمراره في الاعتصام وتعديه علي قوات الشرطة في حالة فض الاعتصام وعثر  بحوزة المتهم علي كمية كبيرة من زجاجات المولوتوف وقنابل الغاز والأسلحة .

المتهم الثاني موظف تمت مواجهته بالاتهامات  المنسوبة إليه فأنكر صلته من الأساس بجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، وبفحص حافظة  نقود المتهم تبين للمحقق حمله لإيصال اشتراك بحزب  الحرية والعدالة  بالإضافة إلى عدة إيصالات مثبت بها سحب المتهم أموالا من  بطاقة ائتمان  "فيزا كارت" في الأيام الماضية تخطت مبلغ 8 آلاف جنيه .

 بينما قال المتهم الثالث انه تواجد في الميدان بالصدفة حيث كان ذاهبا لاصطحاب والدته منه وانه لا ينتمي إلى الإخوان او يعتصم معهم .

 بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*توجه جوزيف ملاك, محامي الكنيسه, الي مديريه امن الاسكندريه لمقابله مدير الامن لتشديد الحراسه على دير مارمينا, وكانت هناك مفاجئه, فقد قال مدير الامن ان وفد من الكنيسه ذهب لقائد المنطقه العسكريه للقوات المسلحه وابلغه بالتهديدات ضد الدير في الصباح, وأنه تم ارسال مدرعات واليات الجيش الي الدير وذلك قبل جنازه احد قيادات الجماعه الاسلاميه بالعامريه بساعات, فسأله المحامي عن من الذى بلغ من قيادات الكنيسه, فقال انه وفد من الكنيسه ويرأسه شيخ عجوز اسمه الانبا كيرلس, وقاله "خلي بالكو  من مصر ياحبيب ابوك"
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

‎فاطمة ناعوت‎
ادخلوا هنايا شباب وقعوا عريضة إعلان جماعة الإخوان جماعة إرهابية دولية 
http://www.avaaz.org/ar/petition/ln_jm_lkhwn_jm_rhbyh_l_mstw_llm/?twi

‬


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*حزب الدستور‎
الشيخ « صباح الأحمد » أمير الكويت يُعلن رسميا تبرعه باصلاح كافة المساجد و الكنائس و الأديرة التي دمرها تنظيم الاخوان كمساهمة منه في دعم النظام المصري الحالي في حربه ضد الارهاب*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أغسطس 2013)

*https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/s

*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حزب الدستور‎*
> *الشيخ « صباح الأحمد » أمير الكويت يُعلن رسميا تبرعه باصلاح كافة المساجد و الكنائس و الأديرة التي دمرها تنظيم الاخوان كمساهمة منه في دعم النظام المصري الحالي في حربه ضد الارهاب*



*ياريت  نصل  الي  هذه  الدرجه  من  السمو  العقلي  في  التفكير  *

*ياريت  ..........*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تمكنت مباحث الإسكندرية برئاسة اللواء ناصر العبد، من إلقاء القبض على المتهم بالتحريض وقتل مينا مجدى عزيز مرقص, سائق تاكسى, أمس، بعد أن تعرف عليه الراكب الذى كان يستقل السيارة معه.

[YOUTUBE]Ei-J2hccqbI[/YOUTUBE]​
*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*إيطاليا تحذر رعاياها من السفر إلى مصر.. وتؤكد  لا يمكن قبول استخدام الحكومة المؤقتة للقوة 
*2013-08-17 10:42:36
*الوطن  *
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2013)

نظام جديد لاعتماد الصحفيين الأجانب

تقرر وضع نظاما جديدا على دخول الصحفيين الأجانب إلى مصر وعملهم بها، تشترط بموجبه على كافة الصحفيين الأجانب الراغبين في دخول مصر الحصول على موافقة من المخابرات العامة المصرية، والأمن الوطني، والمخابرات العسكرية.
وذكر بيان صدر عن الإدارة العامة المصرية للصحافة والإعلام، أن السلطات المصرية أقرت نظاما جديدا بالنسبة للصحفيين الأجانب، بدأ العمل به اعتبارا من الـ15 من الشهر الجاري.
وأكد البيان أن السلطات المصرية لن تعتمد أي صحفي أجنبي، ولن تسمح لهم بالدخول إلى البلاد، ما لم تكن معهم موافقات واعتمادات من المخابرات العامة المصرية، والأمن الوطني، والاستخبارات العسكرية المصرية

ماجد سمير


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*احباط تفجير مطار القاهرة ومبنى قناة السويس وتحذيرات جديدة من قنابل شديدة الانفجار* 
*بلغ إجمالى من تم ضبطهم من عناصر تنظيم الإخوان 1004 عناصر إخوانية، كما ضُبط 6 بنادق آلية، و3 رشاش، و18 طبنجة، و11 فرد خرطوش، و3 بندقية خرطوش، و7 قنبلة يدوية، و1069 طلقة نارية مختلفة الأعيرة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أحمد الجار الله  :   شكرا لكم يا أقباط مصر*

السبت، 17 أغسطس  2013 - 03:54

*



​**
تصدرت افتتاحية صحيفة السياسة الكويتية اليوم،السبت، مقالا لرئيس  تحريرها، أحمد الجارالله، الكاتب المعروف، يثنى فيه على موقف المسيحيين فى  مصر الذى وصفه بـ"التاريخى" تجاه المحاولات الإخوانية الأخيرة لإثارة  الفتنة الطائفية، خاصة بعد قيام مسلحين بحرق عدد من الكنائس فى عدد من  محافظات مصر.
*​*
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2013)

#‏ملوى‬ ‫#‏الان‬

منذ قليل اقتحام وحريق منزل المحامى ايهاب حكيم ينى وسرقة محتويات المنزل.


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2013)

وزير الإسكان: المستندات المحترقة بمبنى المقاولون العرب لها صور إلكترونية محفوظة..والوزارة مستمرة فى دعم الشركة

صرح المهندس إبراهيم محلب، وزير الإسكان والمرافق والمجتمعات العمرانية، بأنه يوجد صور إلكترونية محفوظة على الحاسب الآلى من المستندات المحترقة بمبنى شركة المقاولون العرب، بشارع رمسيس اليوم، مؤكدا أن الوزارة ستقوم بتقديم الدعم اللازم للشركة للقيام بدورها الوطنى فى الداخل والخارج، وأن هذا الحادث بالرغم من حجمه الكبير لن يؤثرعلى أداء الشركة، فالعاملون بالشركة أعلنوا تصميمهم على بذل كل الجهود لإنهاء المشروعات القومية التى ينفذونها فى مواعيدها المحددة
تجدر الإشارة إلى أن هناك حريقا هائلا شب اليوم بمبنى إدارى تشغله شركة المقاولون العرب، بشارع رمسيس، أثناء المظاهرات، وهو مبنى مؤجر من الهلال الأحمر المصرى، وتشغل الشركة ستة أدوار به للإدارة المالية، والسجلات المالية، والتأمين، والجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات الذى يقوم بالإشراف على الشركة

مريم عدلى


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*البرازيل تستدعي السفير المصري وتعبر عن «استيائها»*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*بدأت قوات الشرطة والجيش، في إخراج السيدات من أنصار الرئيس  المعزول، المحتجزين داخل مسجد "الفتح" تدريجيًا، وبينما قامت القوات بإخراج  أحد المتواجدين بالمسجد هجم عليه الأهالي إلا أن قوات الشرطة تصدت لهم. *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل بيان لرئاسة الوزراء المصرية بعد قليل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبطت أجهزة الأمن بالقليوبية 11 شخصا من المنتمين لتنظيم الإخوان بحوزتهم زجاجات مولوتوف وأقنعة غاز وماسكات طبية قبل هروبهم من الكمين الحدودى بشبرا الخيمة.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل اشتعال النيران بفيلا محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض علي القيادي الإخواني سعد عمارة وكيل لجنة الدفاع والأمن القومي بمجلس الشوري المنحل داخل مسجد الفتح برمسيس، كما  سمحت قوات قوات الشرطة للمعتصمين داخل المسجد بالخروح الآمن.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*«بي بي سي» مصداقية الولايات المتحدة في حالة يرثى لها بسبب مصر*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2013)

المسؤلون رفضوا الحديث والتصوير..وأهالى أبو زعبل كشفوا لنا:
عشنا رعب الهجوم

كان الاربعاء 14 أغسطس الماضى حاسم ورمادى على بر مصر كله فقد حمل فى ثناياه فض اعتصامى "رابعة " و"النهضة " بعد حوالى 40 يوما تحولت فيها هاتين المنطقتين الى شبه جزر اخوانية فاشية مقتطعة من جسد وطننا الغالى مصر..ولكن قطعا لم يتصور المسئولون عن سجن أبو زعبل العسكرى أن تداعيات الفض ستصلهم على شكل هجوم اخوانى مسلح استهدف اقتحام السجن وحرقه ونهب محتوياته من سلاح وخلافه فى صورة كربونية تقريبا لما حدث يوم 28 يناير 2011 فى سجن أبوزعبل العمومى الشهير..ولاستبيان الامر ذهبنا الى السجن وحاولنا الحديث مع المأمور بعد ابراز هويتنا الصحفية لكننا فوجئنا برفض الحديث وأيضا تصوير أثار الاعتداء على السجن من الخارج فقررنا الاكتفاء بشهود العيان ممن عايشوا لحظات الهجوم الغادر :
-..بداية التقينا بمصطفى أبو خزيم عثمان وشهرته مصطفى السعدنى شيخ عرب شبين القناطر والخانكة وصاحب سوبر ماركت مواجه للسجن فقال لنا :
فى حوالى الخامسة مساء كنت متواجدا بالمحل وفوجئت بمظاهرة تردد شعارات "اسلامية ..شرعية " ومعهم بنادق ألية وأطلقوا النار فى الهواء حتى وصلوا لباب السجن وكانوا قادمين من جهة أبو زعبل وما ان حاولوا اقتحام السجن حتى تصدت لهم قوة الحراسة ومعهم أهالى المنطقة ومنعوهم من دخول السجن بعد أن كانوا قد قاموا بخلع أبواب الاستراحة الخارجية وبوفيه الاستراحة وحاولوا سرقتها ولكنى قمت بمنعهم رغم اطلاقهم رصاصىة بين قدمى وساعدنى أولادى وسلمنا الابواب لمأمور السجن عقب انصرافهم لكنهم اغتاظوا منى فأطلقوا النار على سيارتى وحطموا زجاجها الامامى وطبقوا "الكبوت" بضرب الشوم وكذلك أطلقوا الرصاص على واجهة محلى وبيتى الملاصق له والحقيقة انهم لم ينصرفوا الا بعد وصول عربة الشرطة المصفحة وقوة تعزيزية من سجن أبو زعبل وقد أصيب من جراء الهجوم 3 من الاهالى برصاص فى أقدامهم عدا أحدهم ويدعى نبوى منصور فقد أصيب فى قدمه وصدره أيضا
-..أما أحمد نصر "مشرف بأحد المصانع بمنطقة العبور الصناعية " والذى كان متواجدا لحظة الهجوم بحكم قرب سكنه من السجن و طلب قوة السجن مساعدة الاهالى فتحدث باقتضاب وذكر لنا أنه فى حوالى الخامسة من مساء الاربعاء حضر أشخاص ملثمون غرباء عن المنطقة وحاولوا اقتحام السجن لكننا ساعدنا قوة الحراسة فى التصدى لهم
-..وأخيرا قال لنا خالد الشويحى "موظف بشركة أدوية وصاحب أحد المنازل القريبة من الاحداث فقال لنا :
-..علمت أن عناصر اخوانية قاموا بقطع الطريق عند مصنع الزجاج بجوار سجن أبو زعبل العمومى وأنهم قادمين بسرعة ناحية السجن العسكرى بغرض اقتحامه وبالفعل بعد قليل حضروا بعدد كبير وكانوا ملثمين ومسلحين ولكنى تعرفت عليهم لانهم من البلد وقد حرصوا على أن يضعوا فى المقدمة مجموعة من الصبية الصغار "من 12 :18 "عاما وكانوا يحملون السلاح والملوتوف وأطلقوا النار تجاه السجن بشكل عشوائى لاثارة الرعب فقمنا أنا ومجموعة من الاهالى بالتصدى لهم حتى وصلت مصفحة من الشرطة تابعة لسجن أبو زعبل العمومى وتعامل الجنود معهم وتم اصابة 4 منهم وأود التأكيد على تواجد بعض البلطجية واللصوص مع المجموعة الاخوانية حضروا بغرض اقتحام السجن وسرقة السلاح وأى أجهزة داخل السجن مثلما حدث فى سجن أبو زعبل العمومى يوم 28 يناير عام 2011 وقد تم القبض على الصبية الذين وضعهم الاخوان فى المقدمة ولانهم من أهل البلدة فقد أطلق سراحهم بعد ساعات على ضمانة ذويهم

القليوبية - مدحت منير:


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ألقت الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة، بالتنسيق مع القوات المسلحة،  القبض على 58 من أنصار الإخوان المتورطين فى الاشتباكات التى شهدتها مناطق  متفرقة بالجيزة أمس،*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*عمار نجل مرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين محمد بديع قتل برصاص حي مساء أمس "الجمعة" بالقاهرة.*




​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*دعا وزير الخارجية الألماني جيدو فسترفيله إلى حماية المسيحيين في مصر في حديث لمجلة فوكس الألمانية في عددها ليوم الأحد.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*عناصر من تنظيم الإخوان تطلق قذيفة أر بى جى علي قوات الأمن بالسويس
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2013)

وفاة عضو التيار الشعبى بالاسكندرية أثر اصابته برصاصة فى اشتباكات أمس

توفى مساء أمس الجمعة خالد محسن عضو التيار الشعبى وحزب الدستور بالاسكندرية أثر إصابته برصاص حى أثناء مروره بمنطقة كوبرى الابراهيمية وقت الاشتباكات بين أعضاء جماعة الاخوان مع قوات الجيش والشرطة وسوف يتم الصلاة على جثمانة وتشييع جثمانه عقب صلاة ظهر اليوم من مسجد القائد ابراهيم
مريم عدلى


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين تلقى  منذ قليل، نبأ وفاة ابنه المهندس عمار متأثرا بطلق نارى فى أحداث القاهرة  أمس.
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ذكرت الإذاعة العامة الإسرائيلية أن قوات من الجيش المصرى تعرضت فجر اليوم السبت، لإطلاق نار كثيف على الحدود من قطاع غزة، مضيفة فى الوقت نفسه أن مصادر فلسطينية أدعت أن النار أطلق من جانب مهربين فلسطينيين.*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تمكنت قوات الأمن من القبض على عصام مختار عضو مكتب الإرشاد والقيادى بجماعة الإخوان ونجله أنس وزوج ابنته بدوى بدوى عوض بمحيط جامع الفتح برمسيس.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2013)

وفاة ١٨ و إصابة 62 آخرون في السويس خلال مطاردة أنصار مرسى أصروا على خرق حظر التجوال

ارتفعت حصيلة اشتباكات السويس إلى 18 حالة وفاة و 62 مصاب خلال عملية فض تجمعات الإخوان و مناصريهم من أنصار الرئيس المعزول في ميدان الأربعين بالسويس بعد إصرارهم على خرق حظر التجوال و البقاء في الميدان و عندما قام الجيش بتحذيرهم بالالتزام بحظر التجوال رفضوا وتحول الميدان إلى كر و فر و تبادل الطلقات النارية
وأشار مصدر طبي إلى أن معظم الإصابات التي يقومون بعلاجها هي إصابات بطلق ناري في القدم والساق والفخذ وان الإصابات التي في الصدر أو البطن إصابات غير مباشرة بمعنى ارتدادها بالأرض قبل الإصابة و هي إصابة ليست خطيرة
كانت اشتباكات قد دارت بين عناصر الإخوان ومؤيدي الرئيس المعزول من جانب وعناصر التأمين التابعة للجيش الثالث خلال فض اعتصامهم بميدان الأربعين حيث تعمدوا خرق حظر التجوال والتعدي على عناصر التأمين بالأسلحة النارية والبراشوطات مما استلزم التعامل معهم
وقامت عناصر التأمين بتمشيط شوارع حي الأربعين بحثا عن العناصر المسلحة التي كانت متواجدة وتطلق على القوات الأعيرة النارية و تمكنت من القبض على عدد منهم 
السويس – رأفت إدوار


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*مدرسة الراهبات الفرنسيسكان بالظاهر بعد حرقها من ميليشيات الاخوان المسلحون



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*في بني سويف ....  مجهولون يشعلون النار بمنزل "بديع"* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*نظم عدد كبير من المواطنين المعارضين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وقفة، منذ قليل، ضد الإخوان المتواجدين بمسجد الفتح بميدان رمسيس.

ورددوا هتافات مناهضة للإخوان وقيادتها "يا بلتاجى خش عشك يا جبان"، "الشعب والجيش أيد واحده" "مسلم ومسيحى أيد واحدة".

اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

* تم القبض على خفير خصوصى، يعمل لدى زوج شقيقة عصام العريان، لاتهامه بمحاولة اقتحام قسم شرطة الطالبية أمس وبحوزته طبنجة تحمل علامة الشرطة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*مدير أمن بني سويف ينفي حرق فيلا محمد بديع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*لقى 31 شخصًا مصرعهم وأصيب 84 فى إصابات بالخرطوش والأعيرة  النارية فى اشتباكات دارت أمس بين أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والأهالى  وتدخلت قوات الأمن لفضها .... اليوم السابع
*​*
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الشرطة توقف خروج المحتجزين من داخل الفتح بعد وصول مسيرتين للإخوان
*08/17/2013 - 12:44
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل واكبر ضربة من الجيش المصرى للأرهاب والقبض على *
*محمد الظواهري *
*في أحد الأكمنة بإمبابة أثناء توجهه لرمسيس*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على محمد الظواهري في أحد الأكمنة بإمبابة أثناء توجهه لرمسيس

	المصدر : صدى البلد*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يهاجمون قسم شرطة الأزبكية مجدداً والأمن يتصدى لهم *


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*قالت قناة الحياة من خلال برنامج "الحياة الآن"، في خبر عاجل، إنه تم  القبض على محمد الظواهري شقيق أيمن الظواهري زعيم تنظيم القاعدة.*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان تدعو للزحف لمسجد الفتح لإنقاذ المعتصمين بداخله*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*اكد المهندس حسين زكريا رئيس هيئة السكة الحديد ان انصار الرئيس  المعزول محمد مرسى حطموا محطة سكك حديد اسيوط بالكامل وقاموا باحراق  المكاتب والمنشأت بالمحطة
*​*
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*وزير خارجية قطر يعيد مسلسل ما فعلته مع سوريا ويطالب بالإفراج عن كافة المعتقلين لأن ذلك مفتاح الحل 
ماذا ننتظر لطرد مندوب تلك البعوضة من مصر ؟؟؟؟
فعلا الأيدى المرتعشة لا تبنى شوامخ الأفعال*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*قال الدكتور شريف شوقى، المستشار الإعلامى لمجلس الوزراء، إن أنصار الإخوان قاموا بحرق 12 كنيسة و6 مجلس مدينة و5 مقار لدواوين المحافظات، ومحاولة اقتحام مكتبة الإسكندرية واقتحام 2 سجن مركزى وإشعال النيران بشركة المقاولون العرب.

وأشار إلى أن الإخوان هاجموا أقسام الشرطة والسجون، وأن إجمالى شهداء الشرطة 57 شهيداً و563 مصاباً، بينهم اثنان لواءات، وبلغ إجمالى ما تم ضبطه 500 فرد بينهم باكستانى وفلسطينى و4 سوريين، وتم ضبط 7 قنابل يديوية و752 طلقة نارية وفى مديرية أمن الجيزة تم ضبط 361 طلقة آلية والكثير من أقنعة الغاز، وهو ما لا يعد اعتصاما سلميا نهائيا.

وفى الإسكندرية تم ضبط 55 عنصراً إرهابياً، وأن حالات الوفاة على مستوى الجمهورية تمثل 80% نتيجة استخدام الإخوان أسلحة.*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2013)

القبض على محمد الظواهري وأثنان من رموز التيار الديني

ألقت أجهزة الأمن في الجيزة القبض على محمد الظواهري، شقيق زعيم تنظيم القاعدة. وصلاح سلطان القيادي بحرزب البناء والتنمية وكذلك محمد ياسين شقيق اسامة ياسين وزير الشباب والقيادي بحزب الحرية والعدالة

ماجد سمير


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*انهيار محكمة بني سويف الابتدائية بعد حرقها من قبل أنصار الإخوان*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*عوده  خلال  نصف  ساعه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*قال الدكتور محمد فتح الله، المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الصحة، إن إجمالى عدد القتلى فى احداث أمس 144 قتيل و1330 مصاب خرج منهم 169 حالة والباقى يتلقى العلاج فى المستشفيات.*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2013)

*
أعلنت وزارة الصحة القطرية فشل العملية الجراحية..!!! لفصل توأم مصريين مسلم ومسيحي بعد اكتشاف أن لهم قلب واحد هو مصر
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*نجل الشاطر يجرى استطلاعاً حول استخدام الإخوان العنف ضد الجيش *


----------



## soso a (17 أغسطس 2013)

المؤتر الصحفي لمجلس الوزراء: اعتداءات الاخوان بالأمس هى شهادة سيسجلها التاريج أبد الدهر​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2013)

قوات الأمن تُخرج أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي من داخل مسجد الفتح برمسيس، بعد أن وفروا لهم ممرًا آمنًا للخروج، للحيلولة دون وقوع اشتباكات مع الأهالي، 17 أغسطس 2013.


----------



## soso a (17 أغسطس 2013)

«طالبان» تدين العنف في مصر.. وتدعو المنظمات الدولية لوقف «الأحداث الوحشية» .

بدون ضحك هههههههههه  ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2013)

مجلس الوزراء ينفى استقالة عدد من وزارء الحكومة الحالية


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الببلاوى يكلف وزير التضامن الاجتماعى ببحث حل جمعية الإخوان قانونيا*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*راعي كنيسة بني عطية ببني سويف ينفي تعرض الكنيسة لأي اعتداءات*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*يجرى الآن اطلاق نار على قوات الأمن من أعلى مسجد الفتح ومحطة مصر بميدان رمسيس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تمكن أهالى السبتية من إلقاء القبض على عدد من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أثناء محاولتهم الهروب من مسجد الفتح، وقاموا على الفور بتسليمهم إلى قوات الجيش المتمركزة داخل الميدان.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*نقلت وكالة الإنباء الايطالية السبت عن بيان صادر عن المكتب الإعلامى للفاتيكان أن البابا فرنسيس "يتابع بقلق متزايد الإنباء الخطيرة الواردة من مصر".*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى أنه تم ترحيل  محمد الظواهرى، شقيق الدكتور  أيمن الظواهرى القيادى بتنظيم القاعدة، إلى أحد معسكرات الأمن المركزى  للتحقيق معه، بعد القبض عليه اليوم بشارع النيل بإمبابة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*مرتضى منصور: البرادعى حقير *
*ومصطفى النجار** وحمزاوى والأستاذ ريم ماجد كلاب أمريكا
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل .. إطلاق رصاص من أعلى مسجد الفتح على قوات الأمن والمواطنين*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تعرضت المحطة العسكرية المركزية للجيش الثانى الميدانى جنوب محافظة بورسعيد بشارع محمد على بالقرب من كوبرى الرسوة لاطلاق نار من جانب مسلحين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*اطلاق النيران بكثافه بأعلى مئدنه مسجد الفتح علي قوات الشرطه والجيش .. ويتم الرد عليهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*نقلت وكالة الإنباء الايطالية السبت عن بيان صادر عن المكتب الإعلامى للفاتيكان أن البابا فرنسيس "يتابع بقلق متزايد الإنباء الخطيرة الواردة من مصر".*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

* عنف الإرهاب يضرب سيناء.. 5 ساعات قتال  متواصل بين الإرهابيين والجيش والشرطة بالعريش.. إطلاق 30 قذيفة آربى جى  على جميع المقرات الأمنية والحكومية.. ومقتل 5 وإصابة 20 فى المواجهات
​
*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل قوات الامن تقتحم مسجد الفتح ...*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*عناصر من القوات  المسلحة  والشرطة المدنية ستدخل مسجد الفتح، خلال الدقائق المقبلة، من أجل  القبض على  الجماعات المسلحة التى تطلق النار على عناصر الجيش والداخلية من  أعلى  مئذنة المسجد.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*وصلت مدرعتان تابعة لقوات العمليات الخاصة بوزارة الداخلية لتعامل مع  العناصر المسلحة من أنصار الرئيس المعزول التي اعتلت مأذنة مسجد الفتح،  ويدور حاليا تبادل لإطلاق النار بين أنصار الرئيس المعزول وقوات العمليات  الخاصة.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الآن  ....  تم  القبض  علي  سعد  عماره  في  مسجد  الفتح*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على القيادى الإخوانى سعد عمارة بمسجد الفتح*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبطت مباحث الجيزة اليوم محمد الظواهرى شقيق الدكتور أيمن الظواهرى، زعيم تنظيم القاعدة وبحوزته لاب توب وكمية من المنشورات يتم فحصها الآن. *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض  علي  شقيق  صفوت  حجازي  في  مسجد  الفتح  .. وكر  الأرهاب*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*«تشريفة الإرهاب» تنتظر «الإخوان»..*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أغسطس 2013)

*صفوهم ...مش عايزين قبض على حد
عايزين تصفيييييييية
ويحرق أبو المجتمع الدولى على أم حقوق الأنسان 
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الآن ..... عاجل  : القبض علي   سعد عمارة   القيادي بجماعة الاخوان...*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار الإخوان يقتحمون جمعية خيرية قبطية في الفيوم ويشعلون فيها النيران*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد إيهاب فوزى، مأمور قسم الأزبكية، أن 5 عناصر تابعة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين مسلحون، قاموا بإطلاق النيران من مئذنة مسجد الفتح برمسيس على قوات الشرطة والجيش.

وأضاف، خلال مداخلة هاتفية عبر شاشة "الحياة"، أنه تم القبض على"3" قيادات من جماعة الإخوان، مشير إلى أن من ضمنهم شقيق صفوت حجازى وسعد عمارة القيادى بالجماعة.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أغسطس 2013)

*صعدت منذ قليل عدد من قوات الجيش وقوات الأمن المركزى، إلى مئذنة مسجد الفتح برمسيس للقبض على المتواجدين فوق المئذنة.*

* كانت مروحية استطلاع تابعة للقوات المسلحة قد حلقت فوق مئذنة مسجد الفتح  وتوقفت لمدة تصل نحو 4 دقائق فوق المئذنة لاستطلاع الموقف والتأكد من وجود  عناصر مسلحة تطلق النيران من فوق المئذنة.*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الإسلام بيحارب الآسلام من فوق مآذن الجوامع 
:hlp::hlp::hlp:
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*اليوم السابع

قال الدكتور حازم الببلاوى، حول نية الحكومة حل جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين،*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الإسلام بيحارب الآسلام من فوق مآذن الجوامع
> :hlp::hlp::hlp:
> *​



*هى دى مشكلة الإسلام ..... إنه وجهات نظر ..... وفى حالة أختلاف وجهات النظر يكفر المختلفون بعضهم البعض*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ترحيل محمد الظواهري إلى سجن العقرب شديد الحراسة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*بدأت قوات الأمن والأهالى فى إخراج عدد من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، من داخل مسجد الفتح برمسيس، وإلقاء القبض عليهم داخل سيارات الأمن المركزى.

فيما تجمهر عدد كبير من الأهالى حول أنصار الإخوان، فى محاولة للفتك بهم قبل أن تطلق قوات الأمن الرصاص فى الهواء لتفريق الأهالى وإيداعهم فى سيارات الترحيلات الخاصة بالشرطة، وردد الأهالى هتافات منها "الجيش والشعب أيد واحدة".*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أنباء عن قرار جمهوري بحل جماعة الإخوان وتقديمهم للمحاكمات العسكرية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

عاجل أنباء عن القبض على تركى الجنسية داخل مسجد الفتح​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*بتهمه قتل المتظاهرين..          

تجديد حبس الكتاتني وعاكف 15 يومًا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*قامت قوات الأمن بإخلاء مسجد الفتح من جميع المتواجدين من أنصار الإخوان المسلمين، كما تم فتح الباب الرئيسى للمسجد.

فيما نظم مجوعة من المواطنين وقفة أمام بوابة المسجد، تعبيراً عن فرحتهم عن إخلاء المسجد مرددين هتافات للفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

وجدى غنيم على تويتر الان أقسم بالله أنه الآن بالسجون الحربية يحرقون ذقون الملتحين بالولاعات .... هاهاها​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الأمن ينجح فى إخلاء "الفتح" من أنصار الإخوان ويفتح بابه الرئيسى 
*​*
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هى دى مشكلة الإسلام ..... إنه وجهات نظر ..... *



*إذن عليهم أن يتخذوا من " محمد صبحى " نبياً 







:new6::new6::new6::new6:

معلش يا أستاذى ...القافية حكمت 
من كتر الغُلب اللى أحنا فيه 
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط 125أخوانى ومصرع أثنين حاولوا اقتحام الكنيسة الجديده بكفر الشيخ*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*"خلفان" لمدير"الجزيرة" :  اتق الله فى مصر.. لقد أوقدتموها نارًا *​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

"الحرية والعدالة": حراسة إخوانية مشددة على منزل "بديع" والاعتداء عليه "شائعة"​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*رجال العمليات الخاصة تسيطر على مئذنة مسجد الفتح والقبض على من كانوا يطلقوا النيران على قوات الامن*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أصدرت  وزاره  الأوقاف  قرارا  بأغلاق  المساجد  بعد كل صلاه بنصف  ساعه  منعا  لتخزين  السلاح  .. وأجتماعات  الأرهابيين ... اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

عاجل الاخوان يشعلون النار بدير المحرق الان​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*السؤال  إلي  سليم  العوا  ..  الخليه  النائمه  الأخوانيه ... *

*أين  وجدوا   مخابيء  السلاح  الأرهابي  !!!!  *

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أغسطس 2013)

ﻗﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻻﻣﻦ ﻳﺨﻠﻌﻮ ﺍﻻﺣﺬﻳﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺠﺪ ﻟﻠﻘﺒﺾ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻛﺎﻧﻮ ﻳﺮﺗﺪﻭ ﺍﻻﺣﺬﻳﺔ
ﺍﻵﻥ


----------



## zezza (17 أغسطس 2013)

BBC W سايبة المؤتمر الدولى و بتذيع اخبار فض اعتصام جامع الفتح و مطلعين الجيش و الشرطة غلطانة 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض علي صفوت حجازى وسبعة أخرين 
2013-08-17 17:43:15 
 






 
  أكد  مصدر  امني لـ"بوابة أخبار اليوم" أن قوات الشرطة بمساعدة الجيش ألقت القبض  على  صفوت حجازي المطلوب امنيا بتهمة التحريض على القتل  فى شقة بشارع  الأمام  بمدينة نصر .​  
	وأضاف المصدر أن حجازي كان برفقته أكثر من سبعة أعضاء منتمين لتنظيم   القاعدة في أكثر من دولة لترتفع الحصيلة النهائية لقيادات الإخوان المقبوض   عليهم ل31 شخص.  
	وقال المصدر بأن الداخلية لم تفصح عن الأسماء  لوسائل الإعلام  لكي يتمكنوا من معرفة أماكنهم عن طريق أجهزة المحمول.  
	يذكر أن صفوت حجازي تم تحديد مكانه هو والآخرين عن طريق الهاتف المحمول   الذي كان برفقة أخوه والذي تم القبض عليه على خلفية أحداث مسجد الفتح عن   طريق  رصد المكالمات التليفونية بالقمر الصناعي.  
	هذا ومن المؤكد أن ال30 قيادة من بينهم ثلاثة باكستانيين و11 أفغانيا وأربعة سوريين. 




*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> عاجل الاخوان يشعلون النار بدير المحرق الان​



*مصدر الخبر غير أمين ومشبوه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أغسطس 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> عاجل الاخوان يشعلون النار بدير المحرق الان​



* نشكر ربنا 
تم تكذيب الخبر 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أغسطس 2013)

*اقوى فضيحة لقناة الجزيرة*
[YOUTUBE]llB-bQV4BU8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد  مصدر  امني لـ"بوابة أخبار اليوم" أن قوات الشرطة بمساعدة الجيش ألقت القبض  على  صفوت حجازي المطلوب امنيا بتهمة التحريض على القتل  فى شقة بشارع  الأمام  بمدينة نصر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل حرق كنيسة مارجرجس وأبو سيفين بقرية بلهاسة.. وسرقة مدرستين لمطرانية مغاغة بالمنيا 
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تمكنت قوات الأمن من السيطرة الأمنية بمحيط وداخل مسجد  الفتح  بميدان رمسيس، كما ضبط عدد من المسلحين المعتصمين داخل المسجد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*نفي الانبا اغابيوس اسقف ديرمواس ودلجا ما ذكرته وكالة انباء رويترز عن ارسالة استغاثة وطلب قوات دولية لحماية دير السيدة العذراء مريم والانبا ابرام الاثري بقرية دلجا والتي تم الاعتداء عليها حلال احداث الاربعاء الماضى*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*نفت قنوات "أون تي في" ما تردد عن تقدم الاعلامي يسري فودة باستقالته من العمل بالقناة، احتجاجاً علي طريقة تغطية القناة لاحداث فض اعتصام جماعة الاخوان بمسجد الفتح.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*وصلت الآن، مسيرة تنظيم الإخوان وأنصاره، أمام نادي الإنتاج الحربي الموجود بشارع أبوجبل بمنطقة عرب غنيم في حلوان*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أطلق مجهولون يستقلون سيارة فيرنا ملاكى أعيرة نارية بشكل عشوائى على المواطنين وسط مدينة الفيوم بميدان السواقى تجاه قوات الجيش المتمركزة فى محيط مديرية أمن الفيوم وبوسط المدينة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*دعت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أنصارها للزحف إلى مسجد الفتح مرة أخرى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*النيابة توجه تهمة الإرهاب والقتل العمد لمهندس إخوانى .. والمتهم ينكر صلته بالجماعة*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*نجل «الظواهري»: والدي ليس طرفًا في الصراع بمصر.. واعتقاله «بلطجة أمنية»
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أهالي "الحضرة" يطاردون "الإخوان" بالمقابر خلال دفن 9 قتلى بينهم 3 من عناصر التنظيم
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*اليوم ... الهدوء  يعود بشكل  نسبي  الي مدن  ومراكز محافظه  المنيا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*آلاف الإسرائيليين يتظاهرون تأييدًا لمرسي بالناصرة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*وقع انفجار أمام مبنى القنصلية المصرية في مدينة بنغازي (شرق ليبيا) السبت مخلفا اضرارا مادية من دون ان يسفر عن ضحايا، وفق ما اعلن مصدر امني لوكالة فرانس برس.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*نسبت قناة "الحياة" الفضائية مساء اليوم "السبت"، لمصادر وصفتها بأنها مطلعة، قولها:*
* "إن قوات الأمن تحاصر حاليا مجموعة من قيادات تنظيم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين شرق القاهرة، وأنه سيتم القبض عليهم خلال ساعات".*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد وكيل أول وزير الأوقاف الدكتور صبرى عبادة ،أنه سوف يتم التنبيه على الائمة بأغلاق المساجد بعد الصلاة بنصف ساعة , كما سوف يتم التحقق من هوية الاشخاص المترددة على المساجد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ممثلي التنظيم الدولي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين عقدوا اجتماعا، الجمعة، بإحدى المدن جنوب تركيا ليضعوا خطة عمل الجماعة مع تطورات الأحداث في مصر في ضوء فض اعتصامات رابعة العدوية والنهضة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*مرتضى منصور للفريق السيسى*
* خذ قرارك الشعب يؤيدك وللواء محمد ابراهيم رجع أمن الدولة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*بعث رجل الأعمال نجيب ساوريس رسالة الى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين قال فيها إن الشعب أكبر من أى فصيل وأى رئيس وأن الإسلام أكبر وأعظم من أي فكر عقيم ولن ترهبونا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*قوات الأمن تحاصر حاليا مجموعة من قيادات تنظيم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين شرق القاهرة، وأنه سيتم القبض عليهم خلال ساعات".
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*هجوم حاد من نائب رئيس الطائفة الانجيلية على المواقف الدولية من حرق الكنائس*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على قناص سودانى كان أعلى مسجد الفتح*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*مصادر:  التنظيم الدولي للإخوان يصعد حربه ضد مصر...تعليمات بتدبير تفجيرات فى المترو والقناة وتهريب مكثف للسلاح من حدود ليبيا*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*قوات الأمن تمكنت من القبض على القيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين صفوت حجازى و6 من أعضاء الجماعة فى أحدى الشقق السكنية فى منطقة مدينة نصر شرق القاهرة.*
*قوات الأمن تمكنت من التوصل إليه بعد القبض على شقيقه صباح اليوم فى مسجد الفتح بوسط القاهرة وجرى تتبع صفوت حجازى من خلال الهاتف المحمول الخاص بشقيقه والوصول إليه وحوصرت الشقة من خلال قوات الأمن المركزى والمباحث والعمليات الخاصة ونجحت فى القبض عليه والمجموعة المرافقة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على القيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين صفوت حجازى و6 من أعضاء الجماعة فى أحدى الشقق السكنية فى منطقة مدينة نصر شرق القاهرة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*صرح مصدر مسؤول، اليوم السبت، بأنه لا توجد أي مساعدات مقدمة من الدنمارك لمصر حتى يتم تعليقها، *
*جاء ذلك تعليقًا على ما ورد من تصريحات دنماركية بتعليق المساعدات الدنماركية لمصر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أقال الأمير الوليد بن طلال ... الدكتور طارق السويدان مدير عام قناة الرسالة الفضائية... موضحا أنه نشر آراء تخالف منهج القناة الوسطى الذى لا ينتمى لأى حزب أو يتبنى أفكار أى جماعة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ألقت قوات تأمين كنيسة مار جرجس في سوهاج
، القبض على أحد الأشخاص، كان يقوم بتصوير قوات التأمين ومبنى الكنيسة.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*العربيه تكشف سبب إطلاق النار من مئذنة الفتح ...*
*إطلاق النار من مئذنة الفتح كان للسماح لقياديي الإخوان بالهرب*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل :  أنصار مرسي يهاجمون قسم أول أسيوط.. والأهالي يتصدون لهم
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*خطير جدا الإخوان ينشأون عريضة لمحاكمة الفريق السيسى دوليا .. ليتك تشارك برفضك*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أغسطس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


>



أحمد المغيب
ههههههههههههه ده يجيب. شلل. الرعاش


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*إسحاق : الكنائس المصرية ملك المصريين .. والمسيحين يعيشون فى رعاية وحماية المجتمع الاسلامى

خطأ يا اسحق المسيحيين فى حماية ورعاية ربنا             
*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تنطلق غداً الأحد المسيرات الإخوانية ,.بجميع المحافظات وتكون في القاهرة والجيزة كالآتي :*

*تنطلق المسيرات غدا , بعد صلاة العصر من المساجد الآتية وتتجه نحو المحكمة الدستورية بكورنيش المعادي حيث يعقد مؤتمر صحفي :*
*مسجد خاتم المرسلين - الجيزة*
*الاستقامة - الجيزة*
*اسد بن الفرات - الدقي*
*خالد بن الوليد - امبابة*
*المراغي - حلوان*
*الريان - المعادي*

*كما تنطلق غدا بعد صلاة العصر مسيرات من المساجد الآتية وتتجه الي ميدان روكسي حيث يعقد مؤتمر صحفي :*
*ابو بكر الصديق – مصر الجديدة*
*الخلفاء الراشدين - مصر الجديدة*
*العزيز بالله – الزيتون*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على #صفوت_حجازى و6 من قيادات #الإخوان شرق #القاهرة*
*الدستور*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*اعتقال مصطفى حمزة المحكوم عليه بالإعدام في قضية مذبحة الأقصر عام 1998 في بني سويف بمصر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على أحد قيادات «الإخوان» ببنها مصابًا بطلق ناري في البطن*
*المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أغسطس 2013)

*

aalyhabib قال:



خطير جدا الإخوان ينشأون عريضة لمحاكمة الفريق السيسى دوليا .. ليتك تشارك برفضك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اكيد طبعا كله هيشارك بالرفض 
وهما كلهم على بعضهم مايكملوش مليوووووون وحتى لو ازيد مش هيجوا قد الشعب اللي خرج يوم ما طلب السيسي 
يعني طبعا طبعا طلبهم ده و لا حد هيعبره و لا ليه لازمة اصلا​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*توجيه تهم القتل والإرهاب لـ 250 شخصا فى أحداث #قسم_الأزبكية*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان تقدم العزاء لمرشد الإخوان فى وفاة نجله بمسيرة رمسيس*
*ده مش اذا كان ابنه ماتت اصلا*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط قيادى إخوانى ببنها عقب عودتة مصابًا من «رابعة»*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تهم «الإرهاب» تلاحق 520 من أنصار مرسي*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*"الوليد بن طلال" يقيل "طارق السويدان" من رئاسة "الرسالة" بعد إعلان انتمائه للإخوان *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*سكاي نيوز عربية-الآن     ‏@SkyNewsArabia_B         الآن * *مراسلنا: أنصار الإخوان يدعون للخروج غدا في مسيرات بمختلف أنحاء*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*مولوتوف وأسلحة بيضاء و«أنابيب» بوتاجاز داخل مسجد الفتح ... *
*الذي  بني  علي  أنقاض  كنيسه  أثريه  *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

* حبس 7 من #الإخوان وإحالتهم إلى #محاكمة عاجلة لاختراقهم #حظر_التجول*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*بيان عاجل من وزاره الداخليه*

*2013-08-17 21:20:01*


*



*



* تمكن   رجال الشرطة ببسالة ووطنية بالتعاون مع عناصر القوات المسلحة وبمساندة   شعبية من تنفيذ المهام الموكلة إليهم وإحكام السيطرة الأمنية على مُجريات   الأحداث والتصدى بقوةٍ وحسم للمحاولات الإرهابية اليائسة التى قامت بها   عناصر تنظيم الإخوان لدفع البلاد إلى دائرة العنف وإرباك المشهد المجتمعى   وإفراغ الشارع المصرى من التواجد الأمنى وذلك من خلال ترويع المواطنين   والإعتداء المسلح على بعض المنشآت العامة والشرطية... وواجهت وتصدت القوات لكافة ما وقع من أحداث بكل المحافظات،*

* 	وقد  بلغ إجمالى من تم ضبطهم من عناصر تنظيم الإخوان عدد (1004) عنصر  إخوانى،  كما ضُبط عدد ( 6 ) بنادق آلية، وعدد (3) رشاش، وعدد ( 18) طبنجة،  وعدد (  11 ) فرد خرطوش، وعدد ( 3 ) بندقية خرطوش، وعدد ( 7 ) قنبلة يدوية،  وعدد (  1069) طلقة نارية مختلفة الأعيرة .. وقد أسفرت الإشتباكات التى وقعت  بين  الأهالى وعناصر الإخوان فى العديد من المحافظات التى إستُخدمت فيها   الأسلحة النارية والخرطوش عن مقتل وإصابة عدد من الأشخاص وتمثلت تلك   الأحداث فى الآتى:-*
* 	مديرية أمن القاهرة:- *

* 	تحركت  عدة مسيرات من مناطق مختلفة فى الإتجاه إلى ميدان رمسيس حيث قامت  بقطع  الطريق بشارع رمسيس وأعلى كوبرى 6 أكتوبر تم التعامل معها بإستخدام  الغاز  المُسيّل للدموع وقد إشتبك معهم أهالى مناطق بولاق أبوالعلا وروض  الفرج  وشبرا وعزبة أبو حشيش والظاهر والعباسية والوايلى وتمكنت قوات الشرطة  من  السيطرة على الموقف .. وقد حاولت بعض العناصر الإرهابية فى ميدان رمسيس   إقتحام قسم شرطة الأزبكية بإطلاق النيران بكثافة تجاه القسم وتمكنت القوات   من تأمينه والدفاع عنه وضبط عدد ( 30 ) بحوزتهم عدد من الأسلحة النارية   والخرطوش.. وأسفرت تلك المواجهات عن إستشهاد أحد أمناء الشرطة وإصابة 4 من   رجال الشرطة من بينهم لواء وعقيد وعدد 2 من أمناء الشرطة . *

* 	تم إحباط محاولة الإعتداء على كنيسة السيدة العذراء بطرة00 وتم ضبط عدد 2 من المتهمين .*
* 	تم ضبط  سيارة ميكروباص بداخلها عدد 10 من عناصر الإخوان من بينهم سورى  الجنسية  لقى مصرعة إثر إصابته بطلق نارى وإستيلائهم على السيارة كرهاً عن  سائقها  وإنزال الركاب للهروب بالمصابين وبحوزتهم أسلحة بيضاء,*
* 	تم ضبط سيارتين بداخلهما متوفيان أثناء هروبهم بهما وبحوزتهم أسلحة نارية,*

* 	تم ضبط عدد 35 من العناصر الإرهابية فى محيط كوبرى 15 مايو وبحوزتهم أسلحة نارية.*
* 	تم ضبط متهم قام بإلقاء بندقية آلية كانت بحوزته فى مياة النيل حال ضبطه. *
* 	وقد شب حريق بمبنى تابع لشركة المقاولين العرب نتيجة إلقاء عناصر الإخوان زجاجات المولوتوف تجاهه .*
* 	ضبط  سيارة ملاكى حال سيرها بشارع سكة الوايلى بدائرة قسم شرطة حدائق القبة   وبداخلها ثلاث سيدات محجبات ورجلان أحدهما مصاب بطلق نارى بالقدم اليسرى   بحوزتهم رشاش إسرائيلى الصنع و عدد 150 طلقة 9 مم وعدد 28 طلقة خرطوش.*
* 	تمكنت القوات من تفريق المحتشدين بميدان رمسيس محاولين الإعتصام به.*

* 	تم إتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية حيال كل واقعة.*
* 	هذا  وبلغ إجمالى ما تم ضبطهم فى تلك الأحداث التى شهدتها المديرية  عدد(500) من  بينهم باكستانى وفلسطينى و4 سوريين وبلغ إجمالى ماتم ضبطه من  أسلحة ( 4  سلاح آلى – 2 طبنجة – 2رشاش – 3 فرد – 7 قنابل يدوية محلية الصنع  – 422  طلقة نارية – 50 زجاجة مولوتوف) .*

* 	مديرية أمن الجيزة :*
* 	تم  إحباط محاولة الإعتداء على مبنى المطرانية بشارع مراد، وقسم شرطة   الطالبية، وقسم شرطة أول أكتوبر، وقسم شرطة إمبابة وإدارة الترحيلات، ومجمع   المحاكم، وفندق الليدو بعد إتلاف واجهته0*
* 	تم التصدى لمحاولة الإعتصام أمام مسجد الحصرى وتفريقهم0 *
* 	تم ضبط  عدد 58 من العناصر الإرهابية وبحوزتهم ( بندقية آلية + رشاش برتا +  2  بندقية خرطوش، وطبنجه وعدد 2 فرد خرطوش وعدد 361 طلقة آلية وعدد 21 طلقة   خرطوش – أقنعة غاز وخوذ ) 0 *

* 	مديرية أمن الإسكندرية : *
* 	السيطرة على إشتباكات بين الأهالى وأعضاء تنظيم الإخوان والفصل بينهم 00 أسفرت عن ( 12 ) حالة وفاة و( 65 ) مصاب0 *
* 	التصدى  لمحاولة إقتحام نقطة شرطة سيدى جابر ونقطة شرطة سموحة ونقطة شرطة  المصانع  ونقطة شرطة الإبراهيمية000 مما أدى إلى إصابة فرد شرطة بطلق نارى 0*
* 	التعدى على نادى القضاه وإضرام النيران به وكذا عدد 5 سيارات خاصة 0*
* 	تم ضبط عدد 55 من العناصر الإرهابية وبحوزتهم( سلاح آلى- عدد 2 مسدس محدث صوت- عدد 10 طلقة خرطوش – 4 سلاح أبيض) *

* 	مديرية أمن القليوبية : *
* 	تم التصدى لمحاولة إقتحام نقطة شرطة عرب جهينة دائرة مركز شرطة شبين القناطر0*
* 	تم ضبط عدد 11 عنصر إخوانى بالكمين الأمنى الكائن بمنطقة الكورنيش بشبرا لمنعهم من الوصول لميدان رمسيس 0*
* 	مديرية أمن المنوفية : *
* 	تم ضبط  السيارة رقم ( م ع أ 6945 ) ميكروباص أجره يستقلها 10 عناصر  إخوانية  وبحوزتهم كمامات واقية من الغاز 00 وكذا السيارة رقم ( م ق أ 4569 )   ميكروباص أجره يستقلها 6 عناصر إخوانية كانوا فى طريقهم للإشتراك فى تجمع   ميدان رمسيس0*

* 	مديرية أمن الغربية : *
* 	تم  التصدى لمحاولة الإعتداء على كلٍ من مبنى مديرية الأمن ومبنى المحافظة   ومطرانية الأقباط 000 مما أدى إلى إصابة عدد 75 00 وضبط عدد 24 آخرين 0 *
* 	مديرية أمن دمياط : *
* 	تم  السيطرة على إشتباك بين الأهالى ومسيرة من عناصر الإخوان إستخدمت فيه   الأسلحة النارية والفصل بينهم 00 مما أسفر عن وفاة 7 أشخاص وإصابة 21 آخرين   وتم ضبط عدد 17 من عناصر الإخوان وسلاح نارى 0 *

* 	مديرية أمن البحيرة : *
* 	تم ضبط 4 من كوادر تنظيم الإخوان بالمحافظة أثناء مشاركتهم فى المسيرات 0*

* 	مديرية أمن كفر الشيخ :*
* 	إحباط  محاولة التعدى على الكنيسة الجديدة دائرة قسم أول كفر الشيخ 00 وقد  أسفرت  المناوشات عن ضبط 125 عنصر إخوانى ومصرع 2 وإصابة 52 0*

* 	مديرية أمن مطروح : *
* 	تم ضبط  شخصين داخل سيارة "همر"، إستخدمها فى عملية تفجير النيابة العسكرية   الكلية بمطروح فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، وضُبط بحوزتهم على   جهاز GBS ومجموعة إسطوانات خاصة ببعض المشآت الحيوية و14 زجاجة مولوتوف   معدة للإستخدام وكشاف ليزر وكمية كبيرة من مادة TNT شديدة الانفجار وعدد   كبير من الأصابع الخاصة بتفجير مادة TNT 0*

* 	مديرية أمن الدقهلية : *
* 	تم ضبط  127 عنصر إخوانى وبحوزتهم ( " 5 " فرد خرطوش – " 1 " بندقية خرطوش –  " 1 "  طبنجة – " 1 " مسدس بلى – " 7 " سلاح أبيض – " 40 " طلقة آلى – " 37  "  طلقة خرطوش ) 0*
* 	أسفرت  المواجهات بين الأهالى وعناصر الإخوان عن إصابة 68 شخص من بينهم 15  من  العناصر الإخوانية 00 وإصابة 4 ضباط ، ومجند أثناء محاولات الفصل بينهما  0*

* 	مديرية أمن الإسماعيلية : *
* 	إحباط محاولة إقتحام مجمع المحاكم وإدارة مرور الإسماعيلية 0 *
* 	التصدى  لمحاولة إقتحام نقطة شرطة البعلوة بالتل الكبير، ونقطة شرطة  المحسمة00  مما أدى إلى إصابة 2 من أفراد الشرطة ومصرع 5 وضبط عدد 8 من  العناصر  الإرهابية 0*
* 	مديرية أمن بورسعيد : *
* 	تم التصدى لمحاولة إقتحام قسم شرطة العرب 00 وضبط عدد منهم وبحوزتهم كميات من زجاجات المولوتوف0 *

* 	مديرية أمن الفيوم : *
* 	نجحت  قوات الأمن فى التصدى للعناصر الإجرامية التى قامت بمحاولة إقتحام  مبنى  مديرية الأمن ، وتمكنت من إحباطها 00 وضبط 37 من المتورطين فى تلك  الأحداث  0*
* 	كما أسفرت المشاحنات بين الأهالى وعناصر تنظيم الإخوان عن سقوط 8 قتلى من عناصر الإخوان وإصابة عدد 70 أخرين 0*

* 	مديرية أمن المنيا :*
* 	تم  التصدى لمحاولات الإعتداء على كلٍ من منبى المديرية ومبنى المحافظة  ومركز  شرطة بنى مزار ، وقسم ومركز شرطة ملوى 000 مما أدى إلى إصابة فرد  شرطة  وضبط عدد 12 من العناصر الإرهابية 0 *
* 	التعدى على وحدتى مرور ملوى وبنى مزار 00 وكنيستين0*

* 	مديرية أمن قنا : *
* 	تم التصدى لمحاولة إقتحام مركز شرطة فرشوط 00 وضبط 6 آخرين 0 *

* 	مديرية أمن أسيوط : *
* 	تم التصدى لمحاولة التعدى على التمركز الأمنى بدائرة مركز شرطة أول أسيوط 00 وتم ضبط عدد 4 من العناصر الإرهابية 0 *

* 	مديرية أمن سوهاج :*
* 	تم التصدى لمحاولة إقتحام قسم شرطة ثان سوهاج 0*
* 	نشوب حريق بكمين سلامون بطما0*

* 	مديرية أمن البحر الأحمر:*
* 	إتلاف كشك أمنى 0*
* 	مديرية أمن شمال سيناء : *
* 	هجوم على إدارة الحماية المدنية وقسم شرطة رمانة بقذائف "أر0 بى 0 جى " والأسلحة الآلية 0*
* 	محاولة إقتحام قسم شرطة نخل 0 *
* 	إضرام النيران فى مبنى مجلس مدينة شمال سيناء0*
* 	إصابة ضابط و2 مجند فى محاولة إقتحام مبنى الضرائب العامة 00 ومازالت القوات تواجه العناصر الإرهابية 0 *

* 	مديرية أمن جنوب سيناء :*
* 	محاولة الإعتداء وإقتحام ديوان قسم شرطة رأس سدر0*
* 	هذا  وتؤكد وزارة الداخلية أن رجال الشرطة لديهم العزيمة والإصرار على  التصدى  لأية محاولات تستهدف سكينة المواطنين وإستقرار البلاد مهما كلفهم  ذلك من  تضحيات 0*

*



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*علاء صادق على تويتر تعليقا على تصريح بابا الفاتيكان على ما يحدث بمصر
    2013-08-17 21:35:47    






*​*هكذا    يكون رجال الدين الشرفاء بابا الفاتيكان يدين حرب الإبادة من نظام سيسي   ضد  المصريين، وبابا الأزهر يشكر الجيش والشرطة علي عملهم الطيب خائن*​* 
	 تويتر*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*لماذا أحرق شبيحة الإخوان وإرهابيو الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى مبنى المقاولون العرب برمسيس؟*
* وما الذى يخبؤه هذا المبنى؟ *
*وهل تم إحراقه مصادفة أم عن تعمد وقصد؟ *
*ولماذا يطلق المسلحون النار على سيارات الحماية المدنية التى تحاول الوصول إليه لإطفائه؟*

*المعلومات التى حصل عليها من أحد المصادر بالشركة، تؤكد أن إحراق المبنى تم بالعمد للقضاء على مخالفات خطيرة منسوبة إلى الدكتور المهندس أسامة محمد الحسينى عبد السلام، الذى قام الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى بتعيينه رئيسا لمجلس إدارة شركة المقاولون العرب منذ سبتمبر 2012، خلفا للمهندس إبراهيم محلب، وزير الإسكان الحالى، فى إطار خطة "الأخونة" التى كانت تسعى جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية للتمكين من مفاصل الدولة*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 أغسطس 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *علاء صادق على تويتر تعليقا على تصريح بابا الفاتيكان على ما يحدث بمصر
> 2013-08-17 21:35:47
> 
> 
> ...


*انا محتاج برميل بريل  يا معلم واسترجل بس تفتكر هتجيب نتيجة​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط شاب يصور قوات التأمين الخاصة بكنيسة مار جرجس في سوهاج*










*






ضبط شاب يصور قوات التأمين الخاصة بكنيسة مار جرجس في سوهاج*




*



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*حقيقه استقاله يسرى فودة و ريم ماجد من “ON TV”






نفى ألبرت شفيق رئيس قناتي “ON TV و ON TV LIVE” ما تردد حول استقالة كل من  الإعلامى يسرى فودة مقدم برنامج “اخر كلام” والإعلامية ريم ماجد مقدمة  برنامج “بلدنا بالمصرى” ، مؤكدا أنهم مستمرون فى العمل بالقناة نافيا تماما  وجود أي خلافات أو أحاديث حول استقالة أي منهما. وكانت إشاعات كاذبة ترددت  حول استقالة يسري فودة وريم ماجد من قناة “ON TV” احتجاجا على تغطية  القناة للأحداث الأخيرة.




​​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل قتيل في اشتباكات بالاسكندرية بين الاخوان والاهالي





*​*مراسل العربية: قتيل في اشتباكات في الحضرة بالاسكندرية بين الاخوان والاهالي​**



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تعليق الفاتيكان على تطورات الاحداث بمصر* 
​ 

*"الفاتيكان": البابا يصلي من أجل مصر.. ويتابع بقلق متزايد تطورات الأوضاع*​*
*​*




*​*
أعلن الفاتيكان أن البابا فرانسيس، الأب الروحي للمسيحيين الكاثوليك، يتابع بقلق متزايد التطورات الخطيرة التي تشهدها مصر. 

وذكر بيان صادر عن الفاتيكان اليوم السبت، أن البابا “يصلي ويأمل في أن يتوقف العنف ويختار الأطراف المعنيون الحوار والمصالحة”.

وكان البابا قد رفع الخميس الصلوات لضحاياالعنف الدامي في مصر و”من أجل السلام والحوار والمصالحة في هذه الأرض الغالية”




*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على شريف منصور مذيع قناة مصر25 داخل جامع الفتح*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل .. الإخوان تحاول اقتحام قسم الطالبية .. وتشتبك مع الأمن بشارع الهرم 

* *8/17/2013   10:05 PM​*​*



*​
*

*​* أفاد برنامج "مصر الجديدة"، أن العناصر الإخوانية تحاول حاليا اقتحام قسم الطالبية، ويشتبكون مع قوات الأمن بشارع الهرم في الجيزة.

الفجر*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض علي قاتل أهالي المنيل وإحالة 7 إخوان للمحاكمة*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أمرت النيابة بإشراف المستشار طارق أبو زيد المحامى  العام الاول لنيابات جنوب القاهرة بحبس مهندس إخوانى 15 يوما لاتهامه  بالإرهاب وإطلاق النيران على الأهالى بالمنيل مما أسفر عن مقتل شخصين  وحيازة أسلحة وذخائر بدون ترخيص.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*التنظيم الدولى للإخوان يجتمع بتركيا للاستقواء بالخارج لحل أزمة مصر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*مجهولون يطلقون قذيفتى "آر بى جى" على مقار أمنية بالعريش*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الحكومة الليبية: ما يجري في مصر شأن داخلي ونقبل بما يجمع عليه المصريون*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*اشتباكات بالأسلحة النارية بين الإخوان وأهالى كفر الدوار بالبحيرة*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*شن الإعلامى عمرو أديب هجوما حادا على تصريحات الدكتور محمد سليم العوا المرشح الخاسر فى انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، حول دعوته الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى للتراجع ونفيه تهم الإرهاب عن "الإخوان".
*​*
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*معاينة البحث الجنائى لـ"الفتح": المسجد تعرض لتلفيات جسيمة وأعمال تخريب*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*بريطانيا تدعو إلى وضع حد للعنف والعودة إلى الحوار السلمي في مصر:*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل:حرق كنيسة بمغاغة ونهب مدرستي سان مارك والتوفيق التابعين لمطرانيه مغاغة بالمنيا*

*  قام أنصار الرئيس المعزول اليوم بحرق وسرقة كنيسة مار جرجس وابوسيفين  بقرية بلهاسة  التابعة لمركز مغاغة واقتحامها وسرقة محتوياتها واشعال  النيران في طوابقها الثلاث  كما اكد مصدر كنسي بمطرانية مغاغة*
* في سياق  متصل تم اقتحام مدرسة سان مارك ومدرسة التوفيق بمغاغة التي تمتلكهما  مطرانية مغاغه وتم سرقة عدد 2 ميكروباص و2 خزينة بها مبالغ مالية من رواتب  الموظفين التي تخص مكافاة الامتحانات بالاضافة الي ما يقرب من 40 جهاز  كمبيوتر وجميع أثاث المدرستين*
*وطنى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*شهدت سماء مدينة الشيخ زويد إطلاق قنابل ضوئية وأطلاق أعيرة نارية كثيفة فى محيط قسم شرطة الشيخ زويد ومعسكر القوات المسلحة بحى الزهور غرب المدينة .*
*أكد مصدر أمنى أن قوات الأمن قامت بإطلاق أعيرة نارية تحزيرية ، وكذلك اطلاق قنابل ضوئية فى سماء المدينة ، لمحاولة كشف أى مجموعات مسلحة تحاول مهاجمة المقرات والحواجز الأمنية* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*كشف مصدر أمني عن عثور قوات الأمن عن 7 جثث داخل مقبرة بحديقة الاورمان ،وتجري قوات الامن عملية تمشيط للبحث عن جثث أخري بعد العثور علي ثلاث جثث أخري متفحمة صباح اليوم.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أغسطس 2013)

* استمراراً لفعاليات أسبوع رحيل الانقلاب تنطلق غداً الأحد المسيرات الإخوانية ,.بجميع المحافظات وتكون في القاهرة والجيزة كالآتي :
	تنطلق المسيرات غدا , بعد صلاة العصر من المساجد الآتية وتتجه نحو المحكمة الدستورية بكورنيش المعادي حيث يعقد مؤتمر صحفي :
	مسجد خاتم المرسلين - الجيزة
	الاستقامة - الجيزة
	اسد بن الفرات - الدقي
	خالد بن الوليد - امبابة
	المراغي - حلوان
	الريان - المعادي
	كما تنطلق غدا بعد صلاة العصر مسيرات من المساجد الآتية وتتجه الي ميدان روكسي حيث يعقد مؤتمر صحفي :
	ابو بكر الصديق – مصر الجديدة
	الخلفاء الراشدين - مصر الجديدة
	العزيز بالله – الزيتون*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *اكيد طبعا كله هيشارك بالرفض *​*وهما كلهم على بعضهم مايكملوش مليوووووون وحتى لو ازيد مش هيجوا قد الشعب اللي خرج يوم ما طلب السيسي *
> 
> *يعني طبعا طبعا طلبهم ده و لا حد هيعبره و لا ليه لازمة اصلا *​


* علي  رأيك  دول  بكتيرهم  مليـــــووووون*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*مسيحيو بلهاسا مهددون باقتحام منازلهم *

*  استغاثة من منطقة بلهاسا مركز مغاغة المنيا .. المعلم صموئيل إبراهيم  عدالله - معلم كنيسة مارجرجس و ابو سيفين بقرية بلهاسا يستغيث بقوات الامن.   فبعد سلب و حرق الكنيسة أمس لا توجد أية حراسات و الخفراء غير مسلحين  والأهم أن مسيرة ضخمة تضم نفس الاشخاص الذين اعتدوا على الكنائس بالمنيا  تتحرك الآن وهم يهددون بالهجوم على منازل الأقباط و اخلائها. وحتى الآن لم  تصل قوات الامن للقرية منذ الامس و المسيحيون يعيشون فى رعب من اقتحام  بيوتهم أو هدم مبنى الكنيسة.*
*وطنى*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*بو حامد على تويتر و يجب منع الدكتور / محمد البرادعي من السفر






*​*يجب منع الدكتور / محمد البرادعي من السفر جولته الأوربية سوف تضر الأمن القومي المصري أتمنى أن يحدث ذلك قبل فوات الآوان​**
تويتر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*لداخلية تكذب "الألمانية" فى نبأ القبض على صفوت حجازى

* *  السبت، 17 أغسطس  2013 - 22:44*
*





                             صفوت حجازى* 
*



 
نفى مصدر أمنى ما نشرته وكالة الأنباء "الألمانية" حول  القبض على  القيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين المطلوب أمنياً صفوت حجازى و6  من أعضاء  الجماعة فى إحدى الشقق السكنية فى منطقة مدينة نصر شرق القاهرة.

وقال المصدر إن قوات الأمن لم تتمكن من التوصل إليه حتى الآن، إلا أن هناك   خطة للقبض على حجازى بعد القبض على شقيقه صباح اليوم فى مسجد الفتح بوسط   القاهرة، وجرى تتبع صفوت حجازى من خلال الهاتف المحمول الخاص بشقيقه وجارى   الوصول إليه.

اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أغسطس 2013)

* الاخ  اللي نشرنا الفيديو بتاعه و المفروض انه مصاب وفاقد الوعي فيجي واحد يكشف  التي شيرت علشان يشوف الجرح مايلاقيش حاجة ويقوم الاخ ده يرفع رجله ويخبطه  علشان بنزل التيشرت 

 ده بقي طلع المصور بتاع محمد مرسي واسمه عمار 

 وده لينك الفيديو 
http://on.fb.me/18CDwbn
*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*مصدر أمنى يؤكد القبض على العريان والبلتاجي وحجازي وإحتجازهم بمنشأه عسكرية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*بلاغ ضد نور "الخجلان من جنسيته المصرية" 

*​*


​​**
تقدم المحامي السكندري طارق محمود محمد ببلاغ للنائب العام رقم 4128 ـ 2013 اليوم، ضد أيمن عبد لعزيز نور، رئيس حزب "غد الثورة".
جاء في فحوى البلاغ، أن المواقع الإخبارية تناولت تصريحات أطلقها المقدم  ضده البلاغ المدعو أيمن عبدالعزيز نور، ضد الدولة المصرية بارتكابها  وتنفيذها عمليات إعدام جماعية غير قانونية, إضافة إلى أنه صرح فى أحد  البرامج، أنه يخجل من أنه يحمل الجنسية المصرية.
وأشار البلاغ إلى أن هذه التصريحات تؤلب الراى العام الدولي ضد مصر باعتبار  أن هذا الشخص من الشخصيات السياسية المعروفة على المستوى الدولي، إضافة  إلى أن تلك التصريحات من شأنها تهديد الأمن والسلمي الاجتماعيين.

وطالب البلاغ، بالتحقيق بصورة فورية وعاجلة فيما ورد بهذا البلاغ من وقائع,  وإحالة البلاغ إلى نيابة أمن الدولة العليا للتحقيق فيما ورد به من وقائع.

بوابة الوفد​*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*حمدين صباحى: الحوار مازال مفتوحا أمام الإخوان للخروج من الأزمة

  السبت، 17 أغسطس  2013 - 22:46* *





صباحى القيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ* * 
كتب عبد الوهاب الجندى * *


* * 
قال حمدين صباحى القيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ، إن باب الحوار  مازال  مفتوحا أمام جماعة الإخوان للخروج من الأزمة الحالية، وذلك لا  يتناقض مع  فرض القانون ورفض العنف.

وأضاف خلال مداخلة هاتفية لــ "BBC": "لابد من وجود حل سياسى والتحاور مع   كل فصائل المجتمع دون إقصاء لأحد، مضيفاً نرفض الادعاء بأنه ليس هناك بديل   عن الإخوان المسلمين قائلاً: حصلت على أصوات الفرق بينها وبين جماعة عمرها   السياسى 84 سنة، 5 ملايين صوت وهذه فارق ضئيل".

وشدد" صباحى" على ضرورة وجود حل سياسى يشمل كل المصريين دون إقصاء أو عزل مع الإبقاء على خارطة المستقبل التى طالب بها الشعب المصرى.* *






*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*مجهولون يطلقون قذيفتى "آر بى جى" على مقار أمنية بالعريش*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*شاهد ماذا كتبت عزه الجرف الشهيره بام ايمن على الفيسبوك الان 





بمباركة ودعم دولي وعربي يقوم الإنقلابييون  بمحاولة كسر الشعب ظننا منهم أن ذلك قد يثبت الأرض التي تهتز من تحت  أقدامهم ولكنها تزداد إهتزازاً ، يترنحون أكثر وأكثر و سيسقطون قريباً بإذن  الله وحده .

نحن على طريق الحق .. طريق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .. ولن ننال النصر إلا بعد دفع الثمن كاملاً .

ماقدمه الشعب المصري من تضحيات بالغالى والنفيس منذ بداية الثورة وحتى الآن سيُسطر في كتب التاريخ بأحرف من نور .

الحرب على الإسلام .. قتلوا الراكع والساجد  وأحرقوا المساجد ولن يتركهم الله أبداً ولكنه يرى جهدنا ويملي لهم حتى إذا  أخذهم لم يفلتهم .

فأستبشروا بوعد الله وأثبتوا وقدموا كل ما في جهدكم ، وبسلمية سننتصر بإذن الله فوعد الله حق .

صامدون .. صابرون .. مرابطون حتى نستعيد مصرنا الحرة .

واثقون في نصر الله .. و مطمئنون لقدره .

*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين الأهالى والإخوان بمنطقة المكس غرب الإسكندرية
*​*
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*لأزهر: علماء ومشايخ أقنعوا "معتصمي الفتح" بالخروج معهم آمنين*

8/17/2013   10:20 PM​​




​


 قال الأزهر الشريف إن بعض العلماء والمشايخ قاموا بتكليف  من الإمام الأكبر  الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر، بإقناع المعتصمين بمسجد  الفتح بالخروج  معهم آمنين، والتأكيد على عودتهم لمنازلهم ما لم يكونوا  مطلوبين من الجهات  الأمنية.
 وأضاف الأزهر، في بيان رسمي، مساء السبت، أن بعض مشايخ وعلماء الأزهر شاركوا قوات الأمن في اتخاذ إجراءات صرف المعتصمين بعد فحصهم.
  وكان مصدر بـ"الأزهر" ناشد المعتصمين التعاون مع قوات الأمن لتأمين خروجهم   سالمين، مؤكدًا أن إصرارهم على البقاء في المسجد لا يصح لأن المساجد لله   ولا يجوز أن تكون محلاً للاعتصامات.
  وأكد المصدر أن الأجهزة الأمنية تعاملت مع المعتصمين داخل المسجد من أنصار   الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي أو أعضاء جماعة الإخوان، بمنتهى ضبط النفس   لخروجهم آمنين.​
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  الأزهر: علماء ومشايخ أقنعوا "معتصمي الفتح" بالخروج معهم آمنين​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*كر وفر بين أهالى منطقة القبارى والإخوان فى الإسكندرية*

  السبت، 17 أغسطس  2013 - 23:05





صورة ارشيفية 
 الإسكندرية – هناء أبو العز


 
تشهد منطقة القبارى غرب الإسكندرية، الآن حالة من الكر  والفر بين  أهالى المنطقة وعناصر من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إثر رفض  الأهالى مرور  مسيرات الإخوان بمنطقتهم، الأمر الذى أدى إلى تبادل الرشق  بالحجارة بين  الجانبين.
 
وكان عدد من تنظيم الإخوان قد خرجوا فى مسيرة بالأماكن غير الموجود فيها حظر تجول بالإسكندرية، ولكن الأهالى قاموا بمنعهم.


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الإمارات تلغي استثمارات بـ 12 مليار دولار في تركيا رداً على أردوغان*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أسقف ديرمواس ينفى ما نشرته «رويترز» عن طلبه قوات دولية لحماية دير العذراء*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الامارات تبلغ تركيا با الغاء اسثمارات بـ 12 مليار دولار*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تشهد منطقة القبارى غرب الإسكندرية، الآن حالة من الكر والفر بين أهالى المنطقة وعناصر من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إثر رفض الأهالى مرور مسيرات الإخوان بمنطقتهم، الأمر الذى أدى إلى تبادل الرشق بالحجارة بين الجانبين.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تشهد منطقة القبارى غرب الإسكندرية، الآن حالة من الكر والفر بين أهالى المنطقة وعناصر من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إثر رفض الأهالى مرور مسيرات الإخوان بمنطقتهم، الأمر الذى أدى إلى تبادل الرشق بالحجارة بين الجانبين.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*إصابات بالجملة بين أهالي كفر الدوار إثر إطلاق الإخوان الخرطوش عليهم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يعلنون الاستعداد لـ"يوم دموي"جديد *​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*وجه السيناتور راند باول، عضو مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي عن الحزب الجمهوري، انتقادات حادة للرئيس باراك أوباما، لإخفاقه في قطع المساعدات الأمريكية عن مصر.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*شيخ الازهر عبر كلمة للامة :ادعوا المصريين للتصالح من اجل الوط
*​*
**أحمد الطيب للإخوان : الشرعية لا تعود بالدم وأدعوكم للحل السلمي

أحمد الطيب : تخريب الكنائس ليس من الاسلام وترفضها حضارات الانسان

أحمد الطيب : مصر بحضارتها العريقة هي أكبر من أي إملاء أو تأمر وأن الله أكبر منكم
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*اقتحمت مجموعة من المجهولين، بحوزتهم أسلحة آلية، مساء اليوم، نادي الجلاء للقوات المسلحة “تحت الإنشاء”، بمنطقة زهراء مدينة نصر. كسر المجهولون إحدى بوابات النادي الرئيسية، ونظرًا لكبر مساحة النادي اختفوا عن الأنظار، وذلك وسط تكثيف لتواجد الشرطة العسكرية داخل النادي وجار البحث عن تلك العناصر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*رتل من المدرعات يهرول فى شارع الحلمية فى اتجاه المطرية وسيارة تمر 4×4 سوداء عليها ميكروفات تأمر الأهالى بالدخول من الشرفات وإخلاء الشوارع الجانبية
مؤكد*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*غدا.. الإخوان يحاصرون المحكمة الدستورية و ميدان روكسى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الداخلية تكذب "الألمانية" فى نبأ القبض على صفوت حجازى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ملك السعودية يأمر بأرسال ثلاث مستشفيات ميدانية بكافة تجهيزاتها دعما للحكومة المصرية*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أعلنت قناة "الحياة" عن قيام مباحث الجيزة بإلقاء القبض على ثلاث لجان الشعبية بحوزتهم أسلحة نارية بعد سرقتهم للمواطنين بشارع الهرم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*بلطجية يقومون بالحفر والتنقيب عن الآثار داخل كنيسة دير العذراء المحترقة بقرية دلجا في "ديرمواس"
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أطلقت قوات الجيش عددًا من الأعيرة النارية في الهواء بعد سماع دوي انفجار بمحيط ميدان رمسيس بشارع الجلاء، وتوجهت 4 مدرعات إلى محيط الانفجار لمعرفة أسبابه.*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*قال مصدر عسكرى لــ"اليوم السابع"، إن القوات المسلحة رصدت وجود عناصر تكفيرية متطرفة خلال أعمال التخريب وأحداث الشغب التى شهدتها القاهرة والمحافظات أمس، وثبت تورط تلك العناصر فى إشعال الحرائق بأكثر من أربعين كنيسة على مدار اليومين الماضين،*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الاب رفيق جريش: امريكا متواطئة مع الارهاب و تريد حكما متطرفا*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

* استشهاد مجند واصابة اثنين أخريين بقذيفة " أر بى جى " فى العريش
*​*
*8/17/2013 11:40 PM​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أعلن مجلس كنائس مصر رفضه التام للتضليل الغربى المتعمد والمتعنت ضد شعب مصر الحر، ورفض حق أبنائه فى الدفاع عن أنفسهم ضد الإرهاب، كما رفض أى تدخل أجنبى فى شئون الوطن بأى شكل من الأشكال.
*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*سوف نرد علي حرائق الإخوان بحرق ممتلكات الإخوان والبادي أظلم : شوف الإسكندرانية عملوا إيه*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أبن  ممدوح  الولي  رئيس  مجلس  إداره  الأهرام  .. المجند  بالقوات  المسلحه .. كان  يبلغ  عن  تحركاته  بالجيش ..  تم  القبض  عليه....... قناه المحور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

مفاجأة .. قاتل مأمور كرداسة يعترف 
*" قتلته إرضاء لله ورسوله وجهادا في سبيله "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ماذا وجد الأمن داخل مدرسة ملك شقيقة وجدى العربى الاخوانى ؟*​*اقتحمت قوات الأمن منذ قليل مدرسة "الأمجاد" بمنطقة المعادى بعد تلقى عدة بلاغات من الأهالي بأن ارهابيو الاخوان يستخدمون المدرسة لتخزين الأسلحة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*البنتاجون لأوباما : التدخل العسكري على الأرض في مصر انتحار سياسي *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*أوضح محللو البنتاجون أن ما يحاول الرئيس الأميركي الذهاب إليه بأي ثمن قبل نهاية الصيف وهو – إنتحار عسكري – لن يغير المعطيات على الأرض فيما يخص منطقة الشرق الأوسط وقد يؤدي لمزيد من الضرر بالنسبة للمصالح الأمريكية ومناطق أخرى من العالم وقد جاء ذلك بناء على طلب رئاسي بإعداد تقدير موقف حول سيناريوهات التدخل العسكري على الأرض وفقا لمعطيات جديدة تعمل عليها الإدارة الأميركية وتجعل من التدخل العسكري الأميركي على الأرض عملا مقبولا دوليا ومتوافقا مع ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وبدعم منها كذلك*
*وطبقا لتوجه إدارة أوباما فإن الرئيس الأمريكي وإدارته في محاولة لإنقاذ إستثماراتهم في التيار الإسلامي في منطقة الشرق الأوسط تباحثوا كثيرا مع قيادات من الإخوان المسلمين قبل أن يتوصلوا إلى أن الإخوان المسلمين قد يكونون سببا في نجاح المشروع الأمريكي في الشرق الأوسط حتى بعد فشلهم في الحفاظ على مقاليد الحكم في يدهم لكن ذلك يستدعي التدخل المباشر على الأرض*
*وفي مجمل التصور الأمريكي الذي تم إبلاغ الإخوان به للعمل وفقا له فإنه يجب على الإخوان ومؤيديهم من التيار السلفي أن يتحركوا على ثلاثة محاور كالآتي:*
*الأول :هو توسيع نطاق الإعتصام داخل القاهرة وجعله أكثر تحصينا وأكثر كلفة بشرية لفضة مما يتيح للإدارة الأمريكية إلقاء اللوم على الإدارة المصرية عند سقوط ضحايا مع إيصال صورة واضحة مختلفة تماما عما يحاولون إرساله الآن بإعتبارهم الأغلبية التى إنقلب الجيش عليها وتتمحور هذه الصورة حول تعرضهم لموجة كراهية شديدة من الشعب المصري قد تتسبب في عملية إبادة شعبية مدعومة من الجيش وأجهزة الدولة وهو ما يتطلب تدخلا سريعا للحول دون عمليات تصفيات دموية .*
*الثاني : هو الضغط بشدة على الجزء الجنوبي من مصر عبر القيام بعمليات ضد المسيحيين هناك تستهدف منازلهم ودور العبادة وبصورة واسعة في أماكن متعددة على أن يكون واضحا أن من يقوم بذلك ليس المنتمين للإخوان المسلمين المحاصرين في القاهرة ولكن التيار السلفي المتشدد وهو ما يستدعي أيضا التحرك لحماية الأقليات الدينية في مصر في ظل تراجع دور الدولة حتى وإن لم يطلب المسيحيون ذلك .*
*الثالث : هو توسيع نطاق العمليات في سيناء وممارسة عمليات – تحرش عسكري – على الحدود الإسرائيلية مع القيام بكثير من عمليات إستعراض القوة التى يجب أن تنتهي بالوصول إلى ذروتها مع القيام بأي شئ من شأنه تهديد سلامة الملاحة في قناة السويس مع التعرض في نفس الوقت لقوات حفظ السلام بسيناء والتى ستطالب بتعزيزها بناء على ذلك .*
*ووفقا للسيناريو الموضوع فإن الثلاثة محاور المذكورة إذا ما تم تنفيذها بإحترافية ونالت ما يكفي من التغطية الإعلامية فإن (المسألة المصرية ) ستجد طريقها إلى الأمم المتحدة بمنتهي السرعة ويمكن في تلك الحالة تدبير العديد من الأحداث ذات البعد الإعلامي الذي يمكن طبقا له إستصدار مجموعة من القرارات بعقوبات تجاه الدولة المصرية تنتهي بتدخل عسكري على الأرض طبقا لخيار من إثنين*
*الأول هو التدخل كطرف وسيط بين تيار الإسلام السياسي والدولة ،ويطرح فيه دور الوسيط الضامن في صورة مكررة لدور الوسيط الذي لعبته الولايات المتحدة بين مصر وإسرائيل وهو ما يستتبع وجود آليات للضمان على الأرض وهو ما يعني قوات مراقبة تحت علم الأمم المتحدة .*
*وتكمن أهم نقاط نجاح ذلك في وجود إستعداد لدي الحكومة المصرية أو أطراف داخلها في منح الولايات المتحدة فرصة لعب ذلك الدور وتمريره شعبيا ولو بشئ من الصعوبة والثاني هو التحرك ضمن فرضية فشل الموالين للإدارة الأمريكية داخل الحكومة المصرية في إعطاء فرصة لنجاح التصور الأول وهنا فإنه سيتم التركيز على ما يحدث على الأراضي المصرية من كافة الجوانب مع شيوع حالة الفوضي فيما يخص حماية الأقليات الدينية وحماية أتباع التيار الإسلامي والسيطرة على العنف في سيناء وعلى ضفاف القناة وفي تلك الحالة فإنه سيكون متاحا ووفقا لموافقة وإرادة دولية التدخل على الأرض في مصر .*
*وبشئ من التعجل الذي عززته نجاحات الإخوان المسلمين في حشد مظاهراتهم أمام البيت الأبيض وتحقيق نجاحات إعلامية داخل الولايات المتحدة أمر الرئيس الأمريكي البنتاجون بوضع تصور لشكل التدخل العسكري في مصر وفقا للسيناريوهات المفترضة ليأتيه تقدير الموقف من البنتاجون بعد أقل من أسبوع صادما في تقديره للموقف من ناحية لكن الأكثر صدمة هو أن التقرير – تم تسريبه – بصورة تراها إدارة أوباما متعمدة لإعلاميين وأعضاء في الكونجرس الأمريكي وهو ما تراه إدارة أوباما شكلا من أشكال ضغط البنتاجون على الرئيس الأمريكي لإثنائه عن فعل أي شئ عسكري تجاه تلك الأزمة في الوقت الذي يصرح كثير من العسكريين الأمريكيين بأن (أوباما ) قد أصبح جزءا من الأزمة وليس وسيطا مؤهلا لحلها أو التعامل معها.*
*تقرير البنتاجون الذي تسلمه أوباما تحدث عن معطيات محددة وبصورة شديدة الواقعية فتحدث عن متوسط السن للمصريين خاصة بين الذكور وحدد عدد القادرين على حمل السلاح داخل مصر بعشرة ملايين من الذكور سبق لأكثر من ستة ملايين منهم التدرب عليه ضمن نطاق الخدمة العسكرية الإجبارية في الجيش المصري ثم تطرق لأنواع السلاح التى يمكن للمصريين الحصول عليها خارج نطاق القانون فأوضح أنه في مصر لم يعد هناك إحتكار للسلاح خاصة بعد تسرب أسلحة الجيش الليبي إلى الأراضي المصرية وأن هناك الكثير من المصريين بمقدورهم الحصول على السلاح سواء بشرائه أو بالحصول على أنوع منه مصنعة محليا لن تكون مواءمة لإستخدامات الأفراد في مواجهة القوات النظامية لكنها ستوقع الكثير من الخسائر ،وإستطرد التقرير بعد ذلك إلى إمكانية حصول قطاعات واسعة من المواطنين على السلاح (بجهد ذاتي ) وعامي من الأجهزة الأمنية المصرية حيث تم شكل مشابه لذلك في عهد ناصر ويمكن أن يحدث بصورة مختلفة حاليا.*
*وأوضح التقرير أنه إذا كان التحرك الأمريكي على الأرض سيتم تحت شعار حماية الأقليات والمضطهدين ومن بينهم تيار الإسلام السياسي فإن ذلك قد يكون مستفزا للغاية لقطاعات عنيفة من الشعب المصري حافظت على صمتها حتى اللحظة لكن قد تخسر الإدارة الأمريكية حلفاءها من الإسلاميين على الأرض ضمن موجة تصفية جسدية عنيفة للغاية لا يمكن أن يتدخل فيها أحد سواء من القوات المصرية الأمنية أو حتى من القوات التى ستعمل تحت علم الأمم المتحدة*
*وأضاف التقرير أنه إذا ما أخرجنا الجيش المصري من المعادلة فإن الأمر لن يتغير كثيرا موضحا أن الجيش المصري تدرب كثيرا خلال العام الماضي على تكنيكات حرب العصابات وحروب المدن والعمل ضمن ظروف لا تضمن القدرة على التواصل مع القيادات عبر الوسائل المألوفة وتمت خلال الفترة القليلة الماضية زيادة أعداد القوات الخاصة بأنواعها وهو ما يعني أننا لو قررنا توجيه ضربات مؤلمة لنظم القيادة والسيطرة فإن ذلك لن يعني أننا سنستطيع الحفاظ على قواتنا على الأرض .*
*وفي حالة إخراج الجيش المصري من المعادلة فإننا سنكون في مواجهة (أكثر التيارات اليسارية تشددا ونموا خلال العقود الماضية ) وتلك التيارات لم تعبر عن نفسها حتى اللحظة سوى في بعض المصادمات لكنها ستستقطب الكثير من الفئات العمرية الشابة وستمثل تهديدا لوجود قواتنا في كل لحظة وتلك التيارت ستجد أن حالة الصراع الحاد على الأرض هي الأنسب لها لفرض كلمتها في مواجهة النفوذ الأمريكي من ناحية وفي مواجهة التيار الدينى على تنويعاته من ناحية أخرى وسيدعمها كثير من المصريين لوجستيا متأثرين بخطاب مفاده أن التيار الدينى تسبب في إحتلال الدولة وهو ما يعمق الكراهية من ناحية ويزيد من شعبية تلك التيارات من ناحية أخرى*
*وأوضح التقرير أنه سيكون بمقدور المصريين دون الإعتماد على الجيش أن يمارسوا الحرب ضد وجود أي قوات عسكرية نظامية هناك على مدار الساعة ولفترة غير محدودة وأنه لن يكون هناك مكان يمكن التعامل معه بإعتباره (منطقة خضراء ) فحتى شبه جزيرة سيناء ستشهد تطاحنا من العديد من الأطراف وسيكون علينا منع أعداد غفيرة من المصريين المتحمسين من العبور إلى سيناء بينما سيكون علينا أن نتحمل عمليات ضد قواتنا في كل مكان ولن يكون بمقدور قواتنا أن تعتمد بأي شكل من الأشكال على تأييد دولي لفترة طويلة خاصة إذا ما تمكن بعض المتحمسين من تعطيل الملاحة في القناة وهو ما لا يمكن الحول دون حدوثه في حالة الإصرار عليه*
*وأنهي التقرير تقديره للموقف بأن التورط في مصر عسكريا سيجعل من حرب فيتنام نزهة عسكرية مقارنة بما سينتظر القوات التى يمكن الدفع بها إلى الميدان فعلي الأرض في فيتنام كان هناك من يحارب إلى جانبنا لكن في مصر فإن الأمر سيختلف كثيرا وتيار الإسلام السياسي ليس بالقوة التى يبدو عليها من حيث العدد والقدرة على الحركة والشعبية لذلك فإننا سنكون بمفردنا على الأرض في مواجهة قدرة هائلة على إستدعاء ملايين ممن يريدون مواجهة الجنود الأمريكيين على الأرض وهو ما سينتهي في النهاية بخروجنا من هناك بشكل أو بآخر وفي تلك الحالة فإننا لا نتوقع أن يكون من يحكم مصر بعد ذلك نظام مدني بأي صورة من الصور كما لن يكون نظاما صديقا وسيعمل بكل قوته على تقويض ليس نفوذنا فقط في المنطقة ولكن وجودنا ذاته وقد يكون ذلك بتهديد إمدادات النفط وحركة المرور في القناة أو بإستهداف قطعنا البحرية المنتشرة في المتوسط والذي سيصبح (بحيرة معادية) كما أن قدرتنا على التحرك الآمن في المضايق المائية ستكون مهددة طوال الوقت*
*ويبدو أن تقرير البنتاجون الذي ترى إدارة أوباما أن تم تسريبه عمدا أحبط الكثير من آمال الإدارة الأمريكية التى حركت بالفعل الإسلاميين على الأرض في مصر نحو تنفيذ ما وجدته ملائما لمنحها الفرصة على التدخل بينما عبرت وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية لأوباما عن خشيتها من تواري دور المعتدلين داخل الحكومة المصرية الحالية لصالح الصقور معززين بضغط شعبي متزايد*
*ويبدو أن ما تبقى من ولاية أوباما الثانية لن تكون سعيدة على الإطلاق فبصرف النظر عن فشل المشروع الأمريكي في عهده فإن سقوط التيار الإسلامي في مصر سيفتح الباب لسقوط نفس التيار في مناطق مختلفة من المنطقة وسيدفع بشدة تجاه حالة من العداء والشك تجاه أمريكا التى لم تعد تملك الكثير من البريق الذي يغطي نواياها ولم تعد قادرة على الظهور بمظهر الصديق على الأقل بالنسبة لشعوب المنطقة التى يبدو أنها ستكون صاحبة الكلمة الأخيرة فيما يخص النفوذ الأمريكي في المنطقة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تسود حالة من الهدوء بمحيط الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية وسط تأمين كامل من اللجان الشعبية التي شكلها سكان منطقتي العباسية والوايلي لحماية مقر الكاتدرائية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*قال الدكتور أحمد البرعي، وزير التضامن الاجتماعي، إن الوزارة بدأت في اتخاذ القرارات القانونية لحل جمعية الإخوان الإرهابية.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*خصصت الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية رقماً هاتفياً للإبلاغ عن أي اعتداءات تقوم بها عناصر مخربة علي أي كنيسة في المحافظات المختلفة.

وقالت الكنيسة في بيان لها ، السبت 17 أغسطس ، إن الرقم هو 24882591 .
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*تصبحوا  علي  ألف  خير*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (18 أغسطس 2013)

*


aalyhabib قال:



تصبحوا  علي  ألف  خير​

أنقر للتوسيع...


وانت من أهله 

 leasantrleasantr*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *تصبحوا  علي  ألف  خير*​


*
و انت من اهل الخير استاذي مجهود كبيييييير بجد بتعمله ف الموضوع ده طول اليوم 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

* قوات الأمن اعتقلت  مصطفى حمزة المحكوم عليه بالإعدام في قضية مذبحة الأقصر عام 1998 في بني  سويف.*
8/17/2013   10:19 PM​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*قال  محمد سليم العوا، المفكر الإسلامي، إن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لا يحملون السلاح، وأن كل ما ينسب لهم ليس صحيحا، ''أدافع عن الإخوان،  وأشهد أنهم ما حملوا سلاحًا وليس فيهم من الاتهامات التي ترميهم بها الحكومة المؤقتة وليسوا دعاة عنف''*

*عندما  من  يتحدث  الكذبه .... فهل  من  مصدق !!!!*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*وزارة الداخلية تنشر صورة لشخص مطلوب للعدالة 





وزارة  الداخلية تنشر صورة لشخص مطلوب للعدالة يحمل بندقية اَلية من أنصار الرئيس  المعزول فى مسيرات يوم الاربعاء الماضى بمحافظة بنى سويف .





الدستور الاصلى*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط اثنين من قيادات تنظيم الإخوان بالإسماعيلية المتورطين في الأحداث الجارية، وهما كل من (سليمان.إ.ع، مهندس حر، مقيم عزبة أبوصبيح ــ  دائرة مركز القنطرة غرب)، و(محمود.م.إ، عضو مجلس شورى سابق، مقيم شبين  الكوم ـ دائرة قسم ثان). *

8/18/2013 - 02:00​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*متصل يفضح كذب مدير مشتريات بمدرسة امجاد ويؤكد وجود سلاح بالمدر**سه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الثورة على أبواب البيت الأبيض..  تمرد  الأمريكية تطالب بإقالة أوباما*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*أعلنت جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية عن إلقاء الأجهزة الأمنية بالبحيرة القبض على القيادي الإخواني المهندس إبراهيم المصري والذي يمتلك مكتبة فجر الإسلام بمدينة دمنهور في محل عمله*
الأحد 18/أغسطس/2013 - 02:32 ص​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*"الشاطر"أمام النيابة  : أنكر جميع التهم

الأحد , 18 أغسطس 2013 03:02
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*آثار متحف ملوي محترقة ومبعثرة..وأثريون يطالبون بتأمين مخازن سقارة*
08/18/2013 - 03:03




​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أغسطس 2013)

*غاب الدكتور محمد بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، عن جنازة  نجله الذى لقى مصرعه فى اشتباكات يوم الجمعة الماضى بمنطقة غمرة.
**********************
اللهم لا شماتة فى الموت ...ولكن أى إذلال أكثر من هذا ؟!

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*ضربة جديدة لتركيا.. مصر توقع على الوثيقة الدولية لمذابح الأرمن اليوم*
الأحد 18/أغسطس/2013 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*سقوط القيادي إلاخواني  أبو فرو  أثناء اجتماع تنظيمي للجماعة بالغربية وبحوزته وثائق سرية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*أعلن الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة «بان كي مون» عن قلقه  بشأن العنف المتصاعد في مصر.وأدان في نيويورك،  الهجوم على  الكنائس والمستشفيات والمرافق العامة، مبينا أن هذا الأمر غير  مقبول، محملا  المسؤولية للحكومة المصرية والقادة السياسيين في إنهاء  العنف*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*قرار النيابة حبس 32 إخوانيا 15 يوما لكسرهم حظر التجوال وحيازتهم أسلحة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*ضربة جديدة تلقتها الناشطة الإخوانية توكل كرمان، ليتأكد تآكل شعبيتها في اليمن وأن ما قامت به في الثورةاليمنية كان تنفيذا لأجندة غربية، حيث قامت توكل بدعوة اليمنيين إلى مظاهرات حاشدة تأييدا للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي والتنديد بما اسمته بالانقلاب العسكري.
ولبى اليمنيون الدعوة لكنها جاءت عكس ما تشتهى السفن، حيث نزل عشرات الآلاف من اليمنيين إلى الشوارع وتم طرد كرمان والقيادات الإخوانية من المظاهرات، وتم رفع صور الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر، والفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، وحمدين صباحي.*

الأحد 18/أغسطس/2013 - 03:21 ص
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على قيادي إخواني بالغربية أثناء عقده اجتماعًا تنظيميًا لأفراد بالجماعة *






​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*جماعة الإخوان تعلن احتشاد أعضائها عصر اليوم أمام القائد إبراهيم

الأحد، 18 أغسطس  2013 *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الاخوان يدعون للتظاهر اليوم في القاهرة والمحافظات*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*بلاغ يتهم "أيمن نور" بتهديد الأمن ويطالب "الإنتربول" بالقبض عليه
*
*الأحد، 18 أغسطس 2013 - 04:03*​ 
*أيمن  صرح فى أحد البرامج الإخبارية أنه يخجل من أنه يحمل الجنسية المصرية *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*صرح مصدر عسكرى رفيع  المستوى فى السويس بأن قذيفة “الآر بى جى” التى أطلقها مجهولون على قوات  الجيش المكلفة بتأمين وحماية المحافظة، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم،  تعود لقاذف “آر بى جى - RPG-7/Mk.777″ أمريكى الصنع.  	*
*جاء ذلك عقب قيام إدارة المفرقعات وسلاح المهندسين بتحليل بقايا القذيفة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*قال "سعد الشاطر" نجل "خيرت الشاطر" إن والده يمتلك أدلة تضع الرئيس الأمريكي "باراك أوباما" في السجن.
 وأن الوفد الأمريكى الذي أرسله أوباماإلى القاهرة، المكون من "جون ماكين" و"ليندزي جراهام"، للضغط من أجل إطلاق سراح قادة الإخوان المسلمين من السجن، بما في ذلك والده، كان للحيلولة دون كشف الشاطر عن معلومات سرية للغاية.
 وأكد أن سلامة والده أكثر أهمية لدى الأمريكان من سلامة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، مشيرًا إلى إنه تم تهديد الولايات المتحدة عبر وسطاء بهذه الأدلة، مما جعل الإدارة الأمريكية تغير موقفها لترسل عضوى الكونجرس في محاولة لاتخاذ خطوات جادة لإثبات حسن النية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*انتشار صورة «بوتين» في ساحة الشون بالمحلة لدعمه مصر*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*صحفى بجريدة فيتو يكشف قاتل مأمور قسم كرداسة من الجماعه الإسلامية*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على قيادي إخواني بارز بالغربية
**

*
08/18/2013 - 04:34
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*«البدوي»: البرادعي أكد لي رفضه فض اعتصامي رابعة والنهضة في اجتماع «الدفاع الوطني»*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*مصادر: حريق "المقاولون العرب" بفعل فاعل لإخفاء أدلة تدين الإخوان
*
*الأحد، 18 أغسطس 2013 - 05:13*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*فى الوقت الذى شب فيه حريق هائل داخل مبنى الإدارة المالية للفرع الرئيسى لشركة المقاولون العرب مساء أول أمس الجمعة أثناء مظاهرات الإخوان برمسيس، أكدت مصادر بأن الحريق كان بفعل فاعل من جانب "الإخوان"، لحرق مستندات وأوراق تدين الجماعة، وتثبت العديد من الجرائم التى ارتكبوها بعد تولى الدكتور أسامة الحسينى رئاسة الشركة بقرار من الدكتور مرسى.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*قام مجهولون يستقلون سيارة ملاكي بإطلاق أعيرة نارية تجاه مركز شرطة كفر سعد.
وبحسب ما أكد شهود عيان لـ"الوطن" أن السيارة التي أطلقت الأعيرة النارية نوعها جيب شيروكي سوداء اللون، وهربت على الفور حينما قامت عناصر شرطية بالرد عليهم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*مجهولون يطلقون النار بشكل عشوائى على الشباب بالمنصورة وإصابة أحدهم

*الأحد، 18 أغسطس 2013 - 05:05

​
*​*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على 7 قيادات إخوانية بالبحيرة بينهم عضو مجلس شورى سابق*​8/18/2013   5:30 AM​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*صرح رفعت شبل  نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة القومية للبريد ان المهندس عاطف حلمي وزير  الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات أصدر قرارا بغلق جميع مكاتب البريد علي  مستوي الجمهورية ابتداء من الساعة 12 ظهرا تحسبا لوقوع أي اعتداءات أو  أعمال عنف وتخريب أوسرقات وحماية لارواح العاملين والعملاء وحفاظا علي  أموال المودعين وذلك أسوة بالبنوك*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*تجديد حبس المستشار الأمني ومدير مكتب مرسي 15يوما على خلفية أحداث «الاتحادية»*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*المصلون ينزلون خطيب الأقصر من المنبر بعد وصفه مؤيدي السيسي بالكفار*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الخارجية الأمريكية : الوضع فى مصر مؤسف للغاية ويثير الكثير من المخاوف*
18.08.2013 - 06:40 ص​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*أمرت نيابة شمال سوهاج  الكلية، السبت، بحبس 16 شخصًا من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والرئيس  المعزول محمد مرسي، الذين ألقي القبض عليهم في أحداث الشغب والاشتباكات مع  الشرطة بميدان الثقافة، *​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*مصدر أمنى بالدقهلية " الطلقات التى أطلقت على ميدان الثورة مصدرها إسرائيلى وليبى ** 
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*منفذو مذبحة كرداسة يحولون مدرسة لسكنه عسكرية قبل لحظات من اقتحام القسم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يحاصرون المحكمة الدستورية ويتظاهرون بميدان روكسى اليوم*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*علاء صادق ينشر صورة عبر تويتر الان و يصف الشرطة و الجيش بالجبناء*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*بالصور.. حرق فيلا مرشد «الإخوان» محمد بديع في بني سويف
*2013-08-18 07:41:08    

*




*​*
اقتحم مجهولون فيلا الدكتور محمد بديع، مرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين،  بالحي الثالث بمدينة بني سويف الجديدة، السبت، وأشعلوا النيران في غرفتين  بها، وسرقوا بعض محتوياتها. كانت مديرية أمن بني  سويف قد نفت تعرض الفيلا للهجوم أو الحرق من قبل المتظاهرين، وأكدت أن ما  يتم تداوله بهذا الشأن غير صحيح، إلا أنها عادت لتؤكد الخبر.






حرق فيلا محمد بديع في بني سويف 					 				 				 					 						الأناضول​*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط فرد خرطوش وطلقات نارية بحوزة عاطل يمارس البلطجة في المحلة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان شوَّهوا «مكرم عبيد».. القبطى الذى مشى فى جنازة «البنا»*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*جماعات الإرهاب الدولى تهدد بتجنيد شباب لتنفيذ «عمليات جهادية» فى مصر*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *فى الوقت الذى شب فيه حريق هائل داخل مبنى الإدارة المالية للفرع الرئيسى لشركة المقاولون العرب مساء أول أمس الجمعة أثناء مظاهرات الإخوان برمسيس، أكدت مصادر بأن الحريق كان بفعل فاعل من جانب "الإخوان"، لحرق مستندات وأوراق تدين الجماعة، وتثبت العديد من الجرائم التى ارتكبوها بعد تولى الدكتور أسامة الحسينى رئاسة الشركة بقرار من الدكتور مرسى.
> *​



*90% من العاملين بالمقاولين العرب إما أخوان أو سلفيين ..... والفساد فيها للركب*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*قوات الشرطة بالغربية تقبض على قيادي إخواني بارز بقرية صناديد في طنطا*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

*وزير إسرائيلى سابق: لدنا معلومات ان مرسى فاز فى انتخابات الرئاسة بالتزوير خوفا من حدوث اضطرابات خطيرة 

*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*تمكنت المباحث الجنائية بالغربية من إلقاء القبض على أحد أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين البارزين أثناء تواجده بمحل إقامته بقرية صناديد التابعة لمركز *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

*مقتل جنديين ومواطن فى اشتباكات بين الجيش وعناصر مسلحة على الحدود مع غزة

ماذا يمنعنا من ضرب مصادر الارهاب, غزة ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

*يلتقى الآن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى القائد العام للقوات المسلحة بأحد المقرات التابعة للمنطقة المركزية العسكرية مع عدد من ضباط القوات المسلحة والشرطة المدنية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

*بدء اجتماع "الوزراء" برئاسة "الببلاوى" لبحث حل جماعة الإخوان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

*مستشار هنية: لن نقبل بتجديد اتفاقية 2005 لإدارة معبر رفح

دودة تتحدث مع مصر ...... فعلا زمن زباله *


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل .. ترحيل "صفوت حجازي" إلي سجن العقرب
*​*8/18/2013   10:36 AM​*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الخارجية الروسية ترسل مندوبا لتفقد الأوضاع الأمنية في الغردقة *


----------



## Koptisch (18 أغسطس 2013)

*السيسي" يلقي كلمة بعد قليل عن الأحداث الجارية *


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*السجون تؤكد: نجل القيادي الإخواني حسن مالك متواجد بسجن العقرب*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*بلاغ للنائب العام يتهم ممدوح الولى بالخيانة العظمى*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*منظمة مصرية تكشف بالصور ﻿احتراق اكثر من 80 كنيسة مصرية على يد مجهولين عقب أحداث رابعة العدوية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط 4 قيادات إسلامية بأسيوط وترحيل 56 آخرين للسجن*​


----------



## soul & life (18 أغسطس 2013)

مفاجأة مدوية... اوباما يطلب رسميا من البنتاغون للتدخل عسكريا في مصر والبنتاجون يرد التدخل العسكري في مصر انتحار سياسي


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

* ضبط 114من أنصار "مرسي" داخل مسجد في منظقة باب الشعرية بالقاهرة بعد إصابة ضابط شرطة*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*اهالى الحوامدية يثتغيثون من الإخوان ...  كنائس الحوامدية تثتغيث من الإخوان *​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*قوات الجيش بمساعدة اللجان الشعبية تحبط اقتحام كنيسة في المنيا *
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أغسطس 2013)

*بابا الفاتيكان*: نواصل الصلاة من أجل السلام في مصر...


----------



## soul & life (18 أغسطس 2013)

*]تقوم قوات أمن الإسكندرية الآن بتمشيط ساحة مسجد القائد إبراهيم من وجود أى عناصر لأنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بعد إعلانهم الاحتشاد عقب أداء صلاة العصر.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أغسطس 2013)

*النيابة تعثر على فوارغ طلقات آلية وبقايا سيجارة حشيش داخل "الفتح"
* *  الأحد، 18 أغسطس  2013 - 15:18*
*






                             مسجد الفتح بعد إخلائه من الإخوان* 
*كتبت نرمين سليمان*​ *

 
* *عاين فريق نيابة الأزبكية، برئاسة المستشار محمد حتة، مسجد  الفتح،  منذ قليل، ويعاونهم النقيب كريم عبد العليم معاون مباحث قسم  الأزبكية  والملازم أول مروان علام ضابط القسم.
 وعثر فريق التحقيق داخل المسجد على كميات كبيرة من مخلفات القمامة   والأوراق وزجاجات المياه والعصائر، ومقاعد محطمة ومعدات طبية بكمية كبيرة   جداً داخل غرفة، وأكفان ومراتب قطنية وملابس حريمى وكمامات، وكميات من   القطن عليها آثار دماء، و5 فوارغ طلقات آلية، وبقايا سيجارة حشيش،   وأسطوانات إطفاء وعدد كبير جداً من البطاطين، ومحاليل دواء، كما عثر على   آثار طلقات نارية على جدران المسجد.
* *

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين أهالى إيتاى البارود والإخوان بالبحيرة*

*اندلعت منذ قليل، اشتباكات عنيفة بين  عدد من أهالى  مدينة  إيتاى  البارود بالبحيرة، وعناصر من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين خلال تنظيم  الجماعة  لمسيرة حاشد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*أمرت  نيابة حلوان برئاسة المستشار  شريف مختار ، بحبس 14 شخص اربعة ايام على ذمة التحقيقات لاتهامهم بخرق قرار  حظر التجول بحلوان ، و كانت قوات الامن القت القبض علي المتهمين من بينهم  شخصين بحوزتهم طلقات نارية ، فتم احالتهم الي النيابة التي اصدرت قراره**ا  المتقدم.*

*8/18/2013   3:38 PM*​


----------



## soul & life (18 أغسطس 2013)

*أعلن ما يسمي بـ"التحالف الوطني لدعم الشرعية"، والذي تقوده جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إلغاء جميع الفعاليات التي دعا إليها اليوم.

وطالب الإخوان أنصارهم بعدم الذهاب إلى أماكن الفعاليات، سواء عند المحكمة الدستورية أو ميدان روكسي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *أعلن ما يسمي بـ"التحالف الوطني لدعم الشرعية"، والذي تقوده جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إلغاء جميع الفعاليات التي دعا إليها اليوم.
> 
> وطالب الإخوان أنصارهم بعدم الذهاب إلى أماكن الفعاليات، سواء عند المحكمة الدستورية أو ميدان روكسي.*


*
ممكن المصدر ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*تجمع أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي أمام مسجد خالد بن الوليد بشارع كورنيش النيل بإمبابة وذلك بحديقة ميدان الوراق للمشاركة في مسيرة للتنديد بفض اعتصامي رابعة والنهضة وحصار مسجد الفتح برمسيس أول أمس.
وترددت أنباء عن انتظارهم لمسيرة قادمة من منطقة إمبابة للانضمام إليهم والتي سوف تنطلق بعد أداء صلاة العصر متوجهة إلي المحكمة الدستورية العليا أو إلي منطقة روكسي طبقاً لما أعلنه تحالف دعم الشرعية أمس*

*18 أغسطس 2013 15:27*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

* "الجيش الإسرائيلي" أرحم من "الجيش المصري المجرم" وأدعوكم للتمثيل بجثثهم القذرة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*النيابة تعثر على فوارغ خرطوش فى قسم الأزبكية*
8/18/2013   4:03 PM​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ممكن المصدر ....؟؟؟؟*



*الإخوان تقرر إلغاء مظاهرات "الدستورية" و"روكسي"
*​*الأحد، 18 أغسطس  2013 - 15:53






أنصار الإخوان
كتب محمد إسماعيل


 
أعلن ما يسمي بـ"التحالف الوطني لدعم الشرعية"، والذي تقوده جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إلغاء جميع الفعاليات التي دعا إليها اليوم.
 
وطالب الإخوان أنصارهم بعدم الذهاب إلى أماكن الفعاليات، سواء عند المحكمة الدستورية أو ميدان روكسي.


​​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: تشديدات أمنية غير مسبوقة خلال حظر التجوال اليوم*​*  الأحد، 18 أغسطس  2013 - 16:02

قال مصدر عسكرى إن إجراءات حظر التجوال  اليوم  سوف تشهد تشديدات غير مسبوقة من جانب قوات الجيش والشرطة، فى إطار  السعى  لتحقيق الهدوء والاستقرار داخل البلاد، ومواجهة أى أعمال عنف أو  محاولات  إرهابية تنال من أمن المواطنين.

وحذر المصدر المواطنين من اختراق حظر التجوال، خلال التوقيتات المعلنة من   قبل مجلس الوزراء من السابعة مساء، حتى السادسة صباحا، لافتا إلى أن من   يخترق حظر التجوال سوف يتعرض لعقوبات قانونية صارمة.



​*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

08/18/2013 - 15:34

*بكى النائب السابق بمجلس الشعب، مصطفي النجار، على الهواء مباشرة، خلال تواجده مع الإعلامية مني الشاذلي، على قناة mbc مصر، مساء أمس، وذلك أثناء الحديث عن شهداء الأحداث التي شهدتها مصر.
وقال النجار إن هناك بعض النقاط، التي من الضروري تأكيدها، أهمها أن وحدة الدولة والجيش بمثابة الخط الأحمر ولا يمكن المساس بهم، *

*وأن من يسعي لتفتيت هذه الوحدة هو شخص غير وطني.
وشدد على ضرورة سلمية العمل السياسي، وسلمية الاحتجاج، موضحًا ضرورة علم الجميع أن العنف يتبعه عنف.*
*
وختم قائلاً: "أعتذر لكل اسرة شهيد منذ بداية الأحداث وحتى الآن، فما حدث هو فشل من قبل أهل السياسة، ونتج من تراكمات طويلة، وعلى كل شخص يتحمل جزء من المسئولية، وهناك جزء كبير يقع على عاتق أعضاء وقيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين".
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*قامت قوات الجيش بالدفع بأربعة مدرعات  جيش إضافية أمام دار القضاء العالي تحسبا لأي مظاهرات من قبل مؤيدي الرئيس  المعزول "محمد مرسي" ضمن سلسلة المسيرات والتظاهرات المقرر تنظيمها اليوم .
 وبلغ عدد مدرعات الجيش المتمركزة الآن 8 مدرعات جيش, في محيط مبنى دار القضاء العالي, بخلاف تشكيلات الأمن المركزي.*​*

 المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر ​*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*سيطرت قوات من الجيش والشرطة على محيط مسجد القائم إبراهيم بالإسكندرية، الأحد، بعدما دعت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين للتظاهر أمام المسجد.
وألقت قوات الجيش القبض على عدد من المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان من داخل المسجد وبحوزتهم أسلحة، بالإضافة إلى الاشتباه في حملهم متفجرات.
كما ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على سيارة كان يستقلها البعض وشكت في انتمائهم للجماعة، كانت تقف بجوار القنصلية الإيطاليلة التي تبعد أمتار قليلة عن المسجد.







*08/18/2013 - 16:18​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*قامت قوات الحرس الجمهوري بإغلاق كوبرى القبة من الاتجاهين  ومنعت مرور السيارات وكذلك منع وجود أى تجمعات بالقرب من وزارة الدفاع حتى  تهدأ الأوضاع .
 وتسبب  هذا فى تكدس السيارات فى ميدان حدائق القبة وفى شوارع مصر والسودان  وولى  العهد والدويدار وقصر القبة, وسلك قائدى السيارات طرق أخرى بديلة  للوصول  إلى مناطق مدينة نصر ومصر الجديدة .*​
8/18/2013   4:33 PM
* الفجر الاليكترونية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*قامت قوات الجيش المتواجدة بمحيط دار  القضاء العالي بإلقاء القبض على عنصرين مشتبه بهما أثناء تواجدهما أمام  بوابة محكمة النقض بدار القضاء العالي, وهما يحملان "أجولة" منتفخة .
وقامت القوات بالإشتباه فيهما أثناء وقوفهما بجوار المبنى, وإصطحبوهما إلى  داخل دار القضاء للتحقيق معهما, بمعرفة قوات الجيش والشرطة المسئولة عن  تأمين المبنى .*​ بوابة الفجر ​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*تظاهر المئات من الإخوان المسلمين أمام مسجد خاتم المرسلين   بالجيزة، عقب صلاة العصر، استعداداً للخروج فى مسيرة إلى   المحكمة الدستورية.
**وحمل المتظاهرون لافتات مؤيدة للإخوان، كما رددوا هتافات مناهضة للجيش والشرطة.*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*طالبت الطرق الصوفية بالصعيد من شيخ  مشايخ الصوفية اصدار فتوى بالجهاد الشرعى ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وبعض  المنتمين للجماعة الإسلامية .
وأشار نائب الصوفية  بصعيد مصر أن جماعة الإخوان أصبحت فى  حكم المرتدة عن الدين الإسلامى بعد  أن قتلت أبناء الإسلام ومثلت بجثثهم  وهاجمت الكنائس واستباحت الحرمات .*
 
 8/18/2013   12:24 PM
* الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*عثر ضباط العمليات الخاصة بمديرية أمن القاهرة، اليوم الأحد، على كمية من الأسلحة النارية أثناء تمشيطهم منطقة خلف محطة موببل شارع الطيران بمحيط رابعة العدوية، حيث تم ضبط 5 بنادق آلية ورشاشين وبندقية خرطوش و6 فرد خرطوش.




*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*وتمكن الضباط من ضبط هذه الأسلحة في سيارة تحمل لوحة معدنية برقم " ق ج 1284". وكشفت التحريات أن الأسلحة ملك المتهم "رمضان. ع. ا - 42 عامًا - صيدلى مقيم شبرا الخيمة".
 كما تم ضبط "طارق. م. م - 48 سنة - أثناء توجهه لاستقلال السيارة هو وصديقة مالك السيارة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الأحد، 18 أغسطس  2013 - 12:17

شهد طريق مصر إسكندرية الزراعى تكثيفا غير مسبوق من الآليات   العسكرية التابعة للقوات المسلحة وعمل أكمنة بمدرعات الجيش لضبط الحالة   الأمنية واتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية والأمنية خلال تفتيش السيارات   القادمة من المحافظات الوجه البحرى تحقيقا للسلامة الأمنية للبلاد.
تقوم الأكمنة بالتفتيش خشية من حمل ونقل الأسلحة النارية والبيضاء *​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الأحد، 18 أغسطس 2013 - 15:07*
*



**
**أفادت مصادر إعلامية بتعيين السفير إيهاب بدوى متحدثا رسميا لرئاسة الجمهورية .*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*آخر أكاذيب الإخوان.. "صبّاحى" يزور إسرائيل*

الأحد 18/أغسطس/2013 *
نشرت صفحة "محمد مرسي رئيسا للجمهورية" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" خبرا مكذوبا منذ قليل زعمت أن الإذاعة العبرية العامة قالت منذ قليل إن القيادي في جبهة الإنقاذ والمرشح الرئاسي السابق "حمدين صباحى "وصل في زيارة مفاجئة لمطار بن جوريون بتل أبيب وسط تكتم شديد حول سبب الزيارة.
 وإضافة الإذاعة العبرية طبقا لمزاعم الصفحة، أنها الزيارة الاولى لحمدين صباحي إلى إسرائيل؛ ووصل صباحي لتل أبيب مرفوقا بشخصين.
 يشار إلى ان الصفحة يشرف على تشغيلها شباب جماعة الإخوان، منذ أن كان المعزول يمارس مهام منصب رئيس الدولة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*تكدس بمحطات المترو والسبب
2013-08-18 15:10:57    
**تكدس بمحطات المترو بعد سرقة الكابلات بين محطتي المرج والمرج الجديدة*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*"الداخلية" تخطر "الاستئناف" بتعذر نقل أبوإسماعيل والشاطر للمحاكمة لـ"دواع أمنية"*
*وقال المصدر إن الداخلية طلبت من المحكمة أن تعقد المحاكمة في مقر محبسه  بسجن شديد الحراسة في طرة، إلا أن المحكمة رفضت وقالت إن محكمة الجنايات لا  تُعقد إلا في مكانها المحدد لها ولا تنتقل لمتهم في مكانه تحت أي ظرف، وإن  انتقال النيابة إلى مقر حبس المتهمين للتحقيق معهم أو تجديد حبسهم أمر  جائز، لكن أن تنتقل محكمة الجنايات إلى مقر محاكمة متهم في محبسه لا يحدث  مطلقا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*إغلاق طريق كورنيش المعادي بشكل كامل 
*2013-08-18 17:10:45    *
قامت قوات الجيش الآن، بإغلاق طريق كورنيش المعادي في الاتجاهين بشكل  كامل، مع اقتراب وصول مسيرات مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول إلى مقر المحكمة  الدستورية.
الوطن*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*تصريح شديد اللهجة من الجيش الثالث
*2013-08-18 17:04:35    
*الجيش الثالث: مَن يحملون السلاح شباب انساق خلف «الإخوان» الخائنة لله والوطن

			أعلن الجيش الثالث الميداني بمحافظة السويس أن الحقائق خلال الأحداث  الجارية أثبتت أن من يتم القبض عليهم ومن يحملون السلاح ليسوا من الإخوان  المسلمين، مشيرًا إلى أنهم من الشباب المُنساق خلف كلام هذه الجماعة التي  وصفها بـ«الخائنة لله وللوطن». وأضاف الجيش الثالث في بيان صادر، الأحد،  أنه ظهر بكل وضوح ويقين أن هذه الجماعة تحمل في طياتها كل خراب ودمار  لشعبنا المسالم الداعي إلى الاستقرار والسلام، مضيفًا: «يا شباب السويس  كنتم وقود هذه الثورة العارمة فلا تجنحوا إلى هذه الشرذمة الضالة ولا  تنساقوا خلف كلامهم المضلل، وإلى كل مسيحي مخلص لهذه الأرض الطاهرة».
المصرى اليوم*​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الجيش يدفع بناقلتى جنود لمحيط المحكمة الدستورية.. والأمن يغلق الطرق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

*‏أهالى الدقى يحاصرون مسجد أسد بن الفرات لمنع تجمع الإخوان*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*مفاجأة من المتهمون باقتحام قسم حلوان
*2013-08-18 16:56:30    
*المتهمون باقتحام قسم حلوان :  شيوخ الإخوان أمدونا بالسلاح ووعدونا بأموال*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يتجمعون بالاستقامة متجهين للدستورية رغم إعلان الإلغاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يتراجعون ويدعون للزحف إلى الدستورية وإلغاء مسيرة روكسى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الأمن يمنع أنصار "الإخوان" من الصلاة أمام مقر المحكمة الدستورية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

*أهالى الدقى يشكلون لجانا شعبية أمام "أسد بن الفرات" لمنع "الإخوان"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان ينطلقون بمسيرة من مسجد الريان بالمعادى متجهين لـ"الدستورية"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الجيش ينصب المتاريس والأسلاك الشائكة.. والمدرعات تغلق كورنيش المعادى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الجيش يغلق الشوارع بمحيط قسم النزهة تحسباً لمسيرة ينظمها الإخوان*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*2013-08-18 17:27:0*​*قوات الجيش تنشر أسلاك شائكة بمحيط «القضاء العالي» وتخلي المبنى بالكامل*​
​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*حاولت عناصر جماعة الإخوان المحبوسين احتياطيًا الهروب، أثناء تسليمهم إلى منطقة سجون أبو زعبل، وذلك بعد ترحيلهم من مديرية أمن القاهرة.*
*وأكد مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية، أن الأجهزة الأمنية تقوم الأن بالتعامل مع الموقف.*​

* الفجر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*مازال اقباط قرية دلجا التابعة لمركز ديرمواس بالمنيا يعيشون تحت رعب الاخوان .فبعد الدمار الذى لحق كنائس البلد الاثرية .مازال التحرش بالمسيحين واذاهم وتوعدهم قائم لدرجة ان بعضهم لم يخرج من بيته لليوم الخامس على التوالى .ولا نعرف لماذا يتجاهل الامن والجيش صرخات المسيحين بهذه البلدة*
*وطني*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الأحد، 18 أغسطس 2013 - 17:40​*​​*
أعلنت الحكومة تشكيل المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان والإسراع باستكمال تشكيل المجلس الأعلى للصحافة.

وقررت الحكومة أيضا خلال اجتماعها اليوم أنه تكريماً للشهداء من القوات المُسلحة المصرية والشرطة، فقد قرر إطلاق أسمائهم على المدارس والشوارع والميادين العامة. 




*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*مجلس الوزراء :  79 حالة وفاة و549 مصابا على مستوى الجمهورية اليوم*​الأحد، 18 أغسطس 2013 - 18:20​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الداخلية: سجناء الإخوان احتجزوا ضابطا بسيارة الترحيلات ونحاول تحريره*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أغسطس 2013)

ﻋﺎﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻻﻥ
ﻣﻘﺘﻞ 35 ﺇﺧﻮﺍﻧﻴﺎً ﺣﺎﻭﻟﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻬﺮﺏ ﺃﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﺗﺮﺣﻴﻠﻬﻢ ﺇﻟﻲ
ﺳﺠﻦ ﺃﺑﻮ ﺯﻋﺒﻞ
ﺣﺎﻭﻝ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻮﺽ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ
ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺣﻴﻼﺕ ﺃﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﻧﻘﻠﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺳﺠﻦ
ﺃﺑﻮ ﺯﻋﺒﻞ ﻭﻗﺎﻣﺖ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺑﺎﻃﻼﻕ ﺍﻟﺮﺻﺎﺹ ﺍﻟﺤﻲ
ﻭﺗﻢ ﻗﺘﻞ 35 ﻣﻨﻬﻢ


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*بعد وصول مسيرة أنصار الإخوان*.. *دوى الأعيرة النارية يثير الذعر بمترو الأنفاق الزهراء*
الأحد، 18 أغسطس 2013 - 18:23


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*حملة تستهدف منزل عاصم عبد الماجد.. وتضبط 53 متهما ومسروقات من الكنائس*​2013-08-18 18:40​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*حضور اللواء محمد العصار، نائب وزير الدفاع، لقاء الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي، القائد العام وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، اليوم الأحد، مع رجال المنطقة المركزية العسكرية، لينفي رسميا وبشكل قاطع، الأكاذيب التي روجتها شبكة رصد الإخبارية، بشأن وضع العصار تحت الإقامة الجبرية.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية أنه، فى متابعة لواقعة الهجوم على سيارة ترحيلات أثناء نقلها مجموعة من عناصر الإخوان إلى سجن أبو زعبل، فإن القوات تمكنت من التعامل مع الموقف والسيطرة عليه للحيلولة دون هروب أى من المتهمين.*
*الأحد، 18 أغسطس 2013 - 18:12

*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

قررت النيابة العامة جبس القيادى الجهادى السابق محمد الظواهرى 15 يومًا على ذمة التحقيقات. 
الأحد، 18 أغسطس 2013 - 18:00


​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الآن ...  أكدت قناة ""m b c الفضائية أن هناك مجموعة من المسلحين يطلقون النيران على قسم شرطة الضواحى بمحافظة بور سعيد.



*​http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3277582 http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3277582


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الداخلية: سجناء الإخوان احتجزوا ضابطا بسيارة الترحيلات ونحاول تحريره*



*الآن  تم  تحرير  ضابط  الترحيلات  .. طبقا  لقناه  صدي  البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الجيش يفتح الطريق أمام "الدستورية" بعد التأكد من عدم قدوم الإخوان
*
*الأحد، 18 أغسطس 2013 - 19:39 *​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الآن ....... تم  مهاجمه  كمين  علي  طريق  القاهره  الأسماعيليه  ونتج  عنه  أستشهاد  ملازم  أول  محمد  حسن  حسنين  وأحد  المجندين  ...* *طبقا  لقناه المحور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*يتم  الآن  مهاجمه   البوابه  رقم  2  بمدينه  الأنتاج  الأعلامي ..... طبقا  لقناه  CBC* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*بطريركية الاقباط الكاثوليك تنفى ما يتردد عن اختطاتف راهبات

أصدر الاب هانى باخوم سكرتير غبطة الأنبا إبراهيم إسحق بطريرك الأقباط الكاثوليك بياناً منذ قليل بشأن ما يتردد عن اختطاف راهبات بايبارشية بنى سويف*

*وطنى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل| "الداخلية" تقرر منع "اللجان الشعبية".. وتناشد المواطنين "الالتزام بالحظر"*

*كتب : محمد بركات                  منذ 53 دقيقة* 
* طباعة* 



*
*
*
*
 

*






     صورة أرشيفية* 
*قررت وزارة الداخلية، في بيان لها، منع إقامة اللجان الشعبية  التى يستغلها البعض فى ارتكاب وقائع تُخالف القانون، وتناشد الوزارة كافة  المواطنين الالتزام بمواعيد حظر التجول حتى يتسنى للقوات المعنية القيام  بمهامها. *




​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*أفادت مصادر أمنية بإلقاء القبض على 51 من قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالقاهرة، بالإضافة إلى مجموعة أخرى من قيادات الجماعة بمحافظة الإسكندرية والدقهلية، وهناك مجموعة أخرى تم محاصرة أماكنهم وينتظرون إذن النيابة للقبض عليهم.



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *يتم  الآن  مهاجمه   البوابه  رقم  2  بمدينه  الأنتاج  الأعلامي ..... طبقا  لقناه  CBC* ​



*تم  القاء  القبض  علي أحد  المهاجمين  ويتم  التحقيق  معه بعد  فرار  اثنين  من  زملاؤه  علي  دراجه  بخاريه ....* *CBC*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*بيان لوزارة* *الداخلية*
*مقتل 38 من أنصار مرسي اختناقًا بقنابل غاز مسيل للدّموع داخل سيارة ترحيلات*​2013-08-18 20:09:14​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أغسطس 2013)

* 10قتلى وعشرات المصابين لم يتم حصرها... فى مجزة الأن 
* *

*​* عـاجل| 10قتلى وعشرات المصابين لم يتم حصرها... فى مجزة الاسكندرية
* *
أشعل  مجهولون النيران فى أتوبيس خاص بنقل أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين إلى  أماكن تظاهراتهم، وذلك على خلفية الاشتباكات التى حدثت منذ قليل بمنطقة  محطة الرمل، وأسفرت عن10 قتيل وعشرات المصابين لم يتم حصرهم حتى الآن، وتم  نقلهم إلى مستشفيات الجمهورية ورأس التين.
* *
كما أصيب صاحب  احد الكافتيريات على كورنيش الإسكندرية بطلق نارى حى، وتم تحطيم عدد من  واجهات المحلات، بالإضافة إلى إشعال النيران أمام القنصلية الإيطالية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*قال مصدر عسكرى، إن النيابة العسكرية قررت حبس 3 من قيادات الجماعة الإسلامية تم إلقاء القبض عليهم، بينهم فوزى الكردى، القيادى بالجماعة الإسلامية، ومصطفى كامل، القيادى بالدعوة السلفية، 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات، بتهم التحريض على حرق مدرعات الجيش والتعدى على الكنائس وقوات الجيش.



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الفرنسى لوران فابيوس صرح أنه لا توجد دولة يمكنها أن تفرض حلا على مصر للخروج من الأزمة الحالية التي تمر بها البلاد.
*
*وأضاف فابيوس – خلال المؤتمر الصحفي المشترك مع نظيره القطري خالد بن محمد العطية – "أعتقد أنه ما من أحد، لا فرنسا ولا قطر ولا أي دولة تستطيع أن تفرض حلا" على مصر.

وأكد الوزير الفرنسي أن المصريين هم من يتخذون قراراتهم .. مشددا في الوقت نفسه على أهمية وضع حد لأعمال العنف وإطلاق حوار بين المصريين كافة.*

*صدي  البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*السعودية: الاتفاق مع فرنسا على منح فرصة لخارطة المستقبل في مصر*
*أعلن  وزير  الخارجيه السعودي، سعود الفيصل اليوم، الأحد، عن أنه تم الاتفاق مع باريس على منح خارطة المستقبل في مصر فرصة.*
*وقال الفيصل بعد لقائه بالرئيس الفرنسي فرانسوا هولاند بقصر الإليزيه: "اتفقنا مع فرنسا على إعطاء خارطة الطريق في مصر فرصة لتحقيق الأمن والانتخابات المبكرة".*
*فرنسا كانت قد طلبت بعقد جلسة غير رسمية في مجلس الأمن الدولي، وهو ما وافقت عليه بريطانيا  واستراليا*

*صدي  البلد
*​*
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

*مصرع 36 إخوانيا لمحاولتهم الهروب أثناء تسليمهم لسجن أبو زعبل*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أغسطس 2013)

الاخوان علي بعد كيلو من دير ابو فانا في المنيا
و معاهم معدات ثقيله لضرب الدير
ارجو ارسال استغاثات والنشر عايزين نلحق قبل ماتحصل كارثه


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على 10 مسلحين حاولوا تهريب المحبوسين من الإخوان بـ “أبو زعبل"
*
2013-08-18 22:06:39​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*قال عدد متزايد من أعضاء الكونجرس الأمريكي من الحزبين الديمقراطي والجمهوري اليوم الأحد إنه يجب أن تعلق الولايات المتحدة المعونة السنوية لمصر والتي تبلغ حوالي 1.5 مليار دولار في أعقاب قمع دموي لمحتجين ادى الى سقوط أكثر من 800 قتيل*
*الوفد *​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل اشتباكات بين الأهالي و الأخوان بـ الشرقية .... مصراوي*

2013-08-18 22:33:35​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أغسطس 2013)

*https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/wael
*





​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أغسطس 2013)

أطلق بابا الفاتيكان فرانسيس الأول نداء سلام من أجل الإستقرار فى مصر وأعلن أنه يواصل صلواته من أجلها
وأدان البابا العنف والتطرف باسم الدين، مؤكدا في قداس اليوم الأحد ، أن الإيمان والعنف لا يتوافقان وأن حقيقة وقوة المؤمن في قوة الإيمان والحب الذي ينبذ جميع أشكال العنف.


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أغسطس 2013)

أطلق بابا الفاتيكان فرانسيس الأول نداء سلام من أجل الإستقرار فى مصر وأعلن أنه يواصل صلواته من أجلها
وأدان البابا العنف والتطرف باسم الدين، مؤكدا في قداس اليوم الأحد ، أن الإيمان والعنف لا يتوافقان وأن حقيقة وقوة المؤمن في قوة الإيمان والحب الذي ينبذ جميع أشكال العنف.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أغسطس 2013)

*أسماء الـ"38 إخوانى" الذين لقوا مصرعهم أثناء محاولة تهريبهم من سجن أبو زعبل

**8/18/2013   10:41 PM*​*



*​* 
 لقى 38 من العناصر الإخوانية مصرعهم أثناء محاولة تهريبهم حال تسليمهم من مديرية أمن القاهرة إلى منطقة سجون أبوزعبل.
  كان مجهولون مسلحون قد حاولوا تهريب عدد من المحبوسين احتياطيا من عناصر   تنظيم الإخوان أثناء تسليمهم لمنطقة سجون أبوزعبل والبالغ عددهم 612 محبوسا   وقاموا باحتجاز أحد ضباط قوة التأمين خلال الاشتباكات.
 ونشرت صفحة الحرية والعدالة أسماء الـ"38 إخوانى المقتولين بسجن أبو زعبل، وهم:
 1- جمال عبد الرحمن محمد عبد الرحيم- ش جمال عبد الناصر.. السلام
 2- هشام عزام حافظ - قليوبية
 3- رفيق محمد إبراهيم عبد الغني - المحلة
 4- رضا السيد أحمد السيد - الحسنية الشرقية
 5- شكري إبراهيم سعد -مشروع 19 عمارة الطوب الرملي م نصر أول
 6- محمد إسماعيل محمد صالح - المحمودية البحيرة
 7- عادل عبد الشافي عبد الحافظ - ش شعبان السيد المرج
 8- وليد السيد محمد النجار - برج العرب
 9- أبو طالب عبد الجواد سليمان - فاقوس الشرقية
 10- محمد شحاتة إسماعيل - دمنهور
 11- شريف جمال محمد صيام - ش القرشي م نصر أول
 12- أحمد إبراهيم كامل حمزاوي - المحلة
 13- محمود عبد الله محمد علي - إبشواي الفيوم
 14- فرج السيد فرج - إبشواي الفيوم
 15- إبراهيم محمد إبراهيم الدهشان - فاقوس الشرقية
 16- ممدوح سيد عبد الله - الصف
 17- صفوت أحمد عبد الله - كفر المنصورة المنيا
 18- محمد حسن السيد أحمد - دكرنس
 19- علي مهنى أبو خضر - دكرنس
 20- حسن إبراهيم كردى محمد - بلبيس شرقية
 21- أحمد إبراهيم كردى محمد - بلبيس الشرقية
 22- مصطفى محمد عبد السلام محمد - بلبيس الشرقية
 23- طارق محمد حامد - الصف
 24- سيد بركات شعبان - الفيوم
 25- منصور عبد التواب عباس - الفيوم
 26- أحمد شعبان رجب - الفيوم
 27- أحمد خميس محمد - الفيوم
 28- سيد جمعة عيسى - الفيوم
 29- محمد رمزى عبد الله خليل - امبابة
 30- محمد توفيق سليمان - 69 شارع عبد الفتاح العشماوى الوايلى
 31- أحمد محمد رجب مندور - بنها
 32- علاء الدين حسن عيسى - 34 شارع عبد الهادى الصعيدى المطرية
 33- مهدى محمود عهدى - الواسطى بنى سويف
 34- محمد عبد المجيد محمود ابراهيم - كوم حمادة
 35- طلعت عبد العظيم على - اخميم سوهاج
 36- عبد المنعم محمد مصطفى - أبو كبير شرقية
 37- مصطفى محمد مصطفى - أبو كبير شرقية​
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونيه​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> الاخوان علي بعد كيلو من دير ابو فانا في المنيا
> و معاهم معدات ثقيله لضرب الدير
> ارجو ارسال استغاثات والنشر عايزين نلحق قبل ماتحصل كارثه



*المصدر .....؟؟؟*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*أعلن رئيس الحكومة العراقى، نورى المالكى، الأحد، وقوفه إلى جانب السلطات المصرية "فى فرض سيادة القانون"، إلا أنه دعاها فى الوقت نفسه لممارسة ضبط النفس.*
*
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المصدر .....؟؟؟*



 
*رهبان أبوفانا بالمنيا يستغيثون من هجوم مرتقب للإخوان المسلمين*
08/18/2013 - 22:48​*




*
*قال عدد من رهبان دير أبوفانا في مدينة ملوي بالمنيا، إن عددا من عناصر الإخوان المسلحين في طريقهم إلى الدير الآن للهجوم عليه.*​ 
*وأضافوا، في اتصالات هاتفية لـ"الوطن"، أنهم عاجزون عن الاتصال بالقوات المسلحة أو الشرطة للاستغاثة بهما*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط ٣ فلسطينيين بحوزتهم أموال وقوائم بأسماء إخوان
2013-08-18 23:03:02




ألقت قوات المنطقة الشمالية، منذ قليل، القبض على ثلاثة عناصر فلسطينية، كانت تتجول بمنطقة السلسلة وبالتحديد أمام مكتبة الإسكندرية، الأمر الذي جعل كمين الجيش المتمركز بالمنطقة يتجه إليهم ويقوم بتفتيشهم والاطلاع على هويتهم. *
*وعثر بحوزة الفلسطينيين الثلاثة على مبالغ مالية من عملات غير مصرية من الدولارات واليورو، وكشوف بأسماء بالمستحقين لتلك المبالغ من عناصر تنتمي لجماعة **الإخوان الإرهابية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *رهبان أبوفانا بالمنيا يستغيثون من هجوم مرتقب للإخوان المسلمين*
> 08/18/2013 - 22:48​*
> 
> 
> ...



*محتاجين رقم التليفون الذى وضعته البطريركية للإبلاغ عن هذه الاعتداءات*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

الأحد , 18 أغسطس 2013 22:48 

*حذرت المملكة العربية السعودية الغرب اليوم الأحد من ممارسة ضغوط على الحكومة المصرية لوقف الحملة على انصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *محتاجين رقم التليفون الذى وضعته البطريركية للإبلاغ عن هذه الاعتداءات*


 
*وقالت الكنيسة في بيان لها ، السبت 17 أغسطس ، إن الرقم هو 24882591 .*​


----------



## grges monir (18 أغسطس 2013)

بنى سويف اليوم كانت مشتعلة صباحا ومساءا
صباحا  حاول الاخوان اجبار الموظفين والمواطنين على عدم دخول المصالح الحكومية لاعلان عصيان مدنى وقامت قوات الجيش بالتعامل معهم
مساءا وبعد فرض حظر التجوال حاول الاخوان القيام بمسيرات لكسر الحظر وتعامل ايضا الجيش معهم وفى مكان تجمعهم بميدان المديرية قام الاخوان بمهاجمة الجيش  من خلال الجامع عن طريق اطلاق  النار من سلحة الية عن طريق مئذنة الجامع وقام الجيش بالقبض على عدد من اعضاء هذة الجماعة وبعض الاسلحة


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*قام مجهولون بإشعال النيران مساء اليوم الأحد فى عدد من محلات مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، فى قرية العنانية مركز دمياط،*

 *18-8-2013 | 21:24*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*«عاكف» للنيابة: «أنا مليش دعوة بالتحريض على قتل المتظاهرين.. روحوا اسألوا الشاطر وبديع وبيومى» كتب : الوليد إسماعيل منذ 5 دقائق*
*«الوطن»*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*حريق محكمه اسيوط بالكامل وسرقه كل محتوياتها*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*حصرى وخطير جدااا حريق محكمة ديروط باسيوط من قبل الاخوان !*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *رهبان أبوفانا بالمنيا يستغيثون من هجوم مرتقب للإخوان المسلمين*​08/18/2013 - 22:48​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*# استغاثات الجيش : 16037 – 16038 - 16039
طوارئ القوات المسلحة : 19197 – 19488 – 19614
استغاثة القوات المسلحة بالاسكندرية: 5467894 - 5461652
استغاثات الشرطة العسكرية : 16137 - 16138
الشرطة المصرية - 24888888 - 24884500*

حاليا  بأشوف  النمره  المقصوده


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*"هاكرز" يخترقون بوابة "الحرية والعدالة" ويضعون صورا لـ "السيسي"*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*قاتل مأمور كرداسة يعترف: أنا أول صاحب طلقة للمأمور.. قتلته إرضاء لله  ورسوله وجهادا في سبيله.. وثأرت لعائلة الزمر بـ"ذبحه".. وأخرجنا الضباط من  المسجد وسحلناهم ليكونوا عبرة لغيرهم*
2013-08-19 02:41:14 


​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*مبادرة لـ«الجماعة الإسلامية».. وقف المظاهرات وتبكير الانتخابات الرئاسية*
الإثنين 19/أغسطس/2013 - 03:38 ص




​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*كشفت مصادر أمنية عن كواليس هروب "الكبار" من اعتصام رابعة العدوية أثناء فض الاعتصام بالرغم من الوجود الأمنى الكثيف بمحيط المنطقة، حيث تبين أن كل من الشيخ صفوت حجازى والدكتور محمد البلتاجى والدكتور عصام العريان القياديين بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، هرعوا إلى ساحة مسجد رابعة بمجرد اقتراب قوات الأمن من المعتصمين داخل رابعة العدوية.

 كما ألهبوا الشباب بالتصدى لقوات الأمن وحثوهم على الاستشهاد والاستبسال وتقديم دمائهم فداء للإسلام، كما أقاموا ستائر واقية فى الصفوف الأمامية من الأطفال والنساء لشغل قوات الأمن ولكسب مزيد من التعاطف، وعندما تم إطلاق قنابل مسيلة للدموع وارتفع أصوات الرصاص بالمنطقة، وانشغلت قوات الأمن بإنقاذ الأطفال والنساء.

 وتمكن الثلاثة "الكبار" من قيادات الجماعة من الهروب مسرعين إلى العمارات والعقارات المجاورة خاصة التى تحت الإنشاء، ولم يشاهدهم أحد أثناء عمليات فض الاعتصام، مستغلين العديد من الشوارع والطرق الجانبية لمنطقة رابعة العدوية ودرايتهم بها، حيث أجروا العديد من "بروفات" الهروب منذ تكليف مجلس الوزراء لوزارة الداخلية بفض الاعتصام وتسرب هذه الأنباء للمعتصمين.

 وحددت قيادات الجماعة طرقا وسيناريوهات للهروب فى حالة مهاجمة الاعتصام، ونجحوا فى ذلك حيث كانوا فى الصفوف الأخيرة للاعتصام وشغلوا الأمن بالأطفال والنساء فى المقدمة.

 وأضافت "المصادر" أن الدكتور محمد بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ترك الاعتصام قبل ساعات من عمليات الفض وقبل أن تتحرك قوات الأمن إلى مدينة نصر، حيث كانت وسائل الإعلام وشبكات التواصل الاجتماعى تتكهن جميعها بأن وزارة الداخلية بدأت الاستعداد لفض اعتصامى رابعة العدوية وميدان النهضة، وأن عمليات الفض ستكون فى الصباح الباكر، وهو ما دعا المرشد للخروج من هناك بناءً على طلب قيادات الجماعة خوفا من ضبطه باعتباره الرمز الأول فى الجماعة.

 وكان المرشد يتحرك فى 8 سيارات دبلوماسية، وأنه هرب عبر إحدى هذه السيارات إلى منزل سفير إحدى الدول العربية بالمهندسين للاحتماء به، وكان يتابع مجريات الأمور هاتفيا مع البلتاجى والعريان وحجازى، بالإضافة إلى مشاهدة قناة الجزيرة.

 وأكدت المصادر الأمنية بأنه لا صحة لجميع ما تردد بأنه تم القبض على "البلتاجى" و"العريان" و"حجازى" و"المرشد" حتى كتابة هذه السطور، وأنه لا صحة أيضا لما بثه البعض بشأن القبض عليهم، وهروبهم بعد ذلك.

 وأفادت المصادر، بأن الأجهزة الأمنية تجمع تحريات دقيقة عن قيادات الجماعة الهاربين عن طريق رصد منازلهم وأقاربهم وأصدقائهم، بالإضافة إلى متابعة هواتفهم المحمولة وصفحاتهم على "الفيس بوك" و"تويتر" من أجل تحديد مكان وجودهم والقبض عليهم، كما تم تنشيط الخدمات الأمنية بالمطارات والموانى والحدود البرية لمنع محاولات هروب هؤلاء الأشخاص.
 



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*حاصر  عدد من الأهالي في مدينة إيتاي البارود بمحافظة البحيرة منازل 3 من قيادات  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمدينة وهم عصام أبوعمة، وجمال البنداري، وشوقي  عسل، وقاموا بتكسير البوابات الخاصة بالعمارات، إلا أن العقلاء من الأهالي  تدخلوا وقاموا بالسيطرة على الأوضاع.

يأتى ذلك عقب المسيرة التى  نظمها أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من مسجد الفتح في إيتاي البارود،  وترديدهم لهتافات مناهضة للقوات المسلحة، مما أدى ذلك إلى قيام الأهالى  بمنع المسيرة وحدوث مناوشات بشارع الجمهورية بالقرب من محكمة إيتاى  البارود.*

*


08/19/2013 - 03:29*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*قال اللواء مدحت المنشاوي، مدير جهاز العمليات الخاصة بوزارة الداخلية، إن الشعب المصري سيسمع أخبارًا سارة خلال 48 ساعة من الآن، مشيرًا إلى أنه لا يستطيع الإدلاء بأي تصريحات في هذا الوقت.*​*وأكد المنشاوي، في مداخلة هاتفية لفضائية "أون تي في"، اليوم الأحد، أن القوات تعمل بأقصى جهدها لخروج البلاد من الأزمة الحالية، موضحًا أنه "لولا احتماء قيادات الجماعة بالأطفال والنساء لتم القبض عليهم منذ فترة.*
*وشدد على أن وزارة الداخلية لم تطلق الرصاص على أي متظاهر سلمي، وهو ما تم إثباته من خلال تقارير الطب الشرعي، والتي أكدت جميعها على أن جميع القتلى تلقوا رصاصات من الخلف، بحسب تعبيره.*​ 

* الفجر* 8/19/2013   3:44 AM​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*قال الدكتور عبدالله المغازى, البرلمانى السابق وأستاذ القانون الدستورى,  إن "عمليات الحشد من قبل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ستستمر حتى منتصف شهر  سبتمبر القادم, بعدها ستدخل الإخوان فى مرحلة التنظيم السرى المحظور وستبدأ  فى عمليات تفجيرية وإغتيالات وهى المرحلة الأخيرة فى حياة الجماعة وهذه  المرحلة لن تطول لأكثر من نهاية العام" .*
* وأضاف لـ "بوابة الفجر"، أن خيوط الجماعة كلها أصبحت واضحة ومفضوحة, مؤكدا إن القضاء عليها سيكون فى أقرب وقت.*

8/19/2013   1:58 AM​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*أكدت  قيادة الجيش الثالث الميداني أن التحقيقات وتقارير الطب الشرعي أثبتت أن  الضحايا من القتلى والمصابين قد تم الهجوم عليهم بطلقات الرصاص من الجنب  ومن خلف المتظاهرين وبعضهم بطلقات الخرطوش وهى أسلحة لم تستعملها عناصر  التأمين كما يعلم الجميع.*
*الإثنين، 19 أغسطس 2013 03:37 ص*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*أصدر المستشار محمد بسيونى المحامى العام لنيابات بنى سويف بسرعة ضبط وإحضار   القيادى الإخوانى الدكتور نهاد القاسم أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة ببنى سويف   لاتهامه فى العديد من البلاغات بالتورط فى حرائق بنى سويف واتهامه فى مقتل   قيادات شرطية ومواطنين خلال الفترة الماضية.*



08/19/2013 - 04:37​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

* أكد مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية وصول عمر نجل القيادى بجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين حسن مالك إلى سجن شديد الحراسة «العقرب» بمنطقة سجون  طره. 	 		وقال المصدر، إن عمر حسن مالك وصل إلى منطقة سجون طره فى  الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة. 	 		وكانت إحدى الجهات السيادية قد قامت بإلقاء القبض الليلة قبل الماضية على  عمر حسن مالك نجل القيادى البارز بجماعة الاخوان المسلمين حسن مالك  وبرفقته شخصان داخل أحد الفنادق الكبرى بمدينة نصر. *
*المصدر :التحرير*
2013-08-19 04:49:26 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*حبس 11 من «الجماعة الإسلامية» 15 يومًا بتهمة تشكيل «تنظيم إرهابي»*​*قرر المستشار ياسر التلاوي، المحامي العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الجيزة،  الأحد، حبس 11 من أعضاء الجماعة الإسلامية، 15 يومًا، بعد التحقيق معهم  لمدة 9 ساعات متواصلة، بمقر قطاع الأمن المركزي بـ6 أكتوبر، بعد ضبطهم خلال  أعمال العنف والتخريب، وحرق ديوان محافظة الجيزة، وحرم كلية الهندسة  بجامعة القاهرة، وأثناء تمشيط حديقة الأورمان المطلة على اعتصام «الإخوان»  بميدان النهضة. *

*وطلبت نيابة الجيزة، تحريات جهاز الأمن الوطني حول المتهمين المقبوض عليهم، وبيان محرضيهم  ودور كل منهم في الأحداث، بالإضافة إلى تحريات البحث والتحري في وزارة  الداخلية، ومديرية أمن الجيزة حول الأحداث، وتم التحفظ على الأسلحة التي تم  ضبطها،عبارة عن 2 بندقية آلية، ومئات الطلقات الحية، وواقيات من الرصاص الحي، وإرسال تلك المضبوطات إلى خبراء  المعمل الجنائي بوزارة الداخلية لفصحها. *

*ووجهت النيابة لهم اتهامات الانضمام إلى جماعة إرهابية مسلحة، ونشر الفوضى، وتكدير الأمن والسلم العام للبلاد،  وإرهاب المواطنين باستخدام أسلحة نارية.*​*المصرى اليوم *
*2013-08-19 04:38:14*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*ترددت أنباء قبل قليل حول إطلاق النار على الإعلامي توفيق عكاشة من قبل إرهابيي جماعة الاخوان
	المصدر : فيتو.*
2013-08-19 05:39:03 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط "أفلام مخلة للآداب" بإحدى شركات الكمبيوتر التابعة لجماعة الإخوان بالبحيرة*

*بوابة الفجر*
*8/19/2013   2:**23* *AM*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*أعربت لين إيليش وزيرة الدولة للشؤون الخارجية والقنصلية  الكندية، عن قلق بلادها إزاء القبض على اثنين من مواطنيها في القاهرة، ليل  الجمعة الماضي، بعد بدء حظر التجول في العاصمة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*أصيب 16 شخصًا بينهم 6 إصابتهم حرجة، فجر الإثنين، في اشتباكات  عنيفة بين أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وأهالي مدينة الصالحية القديمة  بمحافظة الشرقية، استخدم أطرافها أسلحة خرطوش. وقام الأهالي بتكسير محلات يمتلكها قيادي بجماعة «الإخوان» يدعى خالد نويرة، وسط عمليات سلب ونهب لمحتويات المحال قام بها مجهولون.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

الإثنين 19/أغسطس/2013 - 06:20 ص

*أكد مصدر أمني رفيع المستوى بوزارة الداخلية، في تصريح خاص لـ"فيتو"، أن قوات الأمن ألقت القبض على القيادي الإخواني عصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، وتحفظت عليه في مكان آمن منذ يومين دون إعلان ذلك رسيماً. *

*




*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*ملتحون يطلقون النار علي ديوان عام محافظة الدقهلية ويصيبون أحد أفراد اللجان الشعبية بطلقة في الصدر
2013-08-19 06:01    *
*شهدت مدينة المنصورة حادث مؤلم  يميدان الثورة بمدينة المنصورة  بعد  قيام اثنين من اصحاب اللحي بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية علي مبني الديوان العام  محافظة الدقهلية ولجنة شعبية امام ديوان المحافظة  مما تسبب فى اصابة شخص  بطلق نارى فى الصدر. 		 			 وأكد شهود عيان ان شخصين ان اثنين من الملتحين  يستقلون سيارة حمراء ملاكي ماركة"لانسر" هاجموا أثناء الفجر الميدان  وأطلقوا وابلاً من الأعيرة النارية.   	*
*ونجحت قوة امنية بقيادة العميد السعيد عمارة مدير  المباحث الجنائية،والمقدم سامح عبدالفتاح "رئيس قسم العمليات بادارة البحث  من القاء القبض على الدكتور ابراهيم العراقى والمهندس صبرى ابو زيد ومحمد  جوهر ومحمود جاد وصفوت شربة وسعد احمد.

المصدر : التحرير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

2013-08-19 07:09:03 
*داهمت قوات الأمن بالفيوم في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الاثنين منزل  الدكتور أحمد عبد الرحمن أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة بالفيوم، ومصطفى عطية  مسئول المكتب الإدارى لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بالمحافظة، ولم تتكمن  القوات من القبض عليهما لعدم تواجدهما فى منزليهما.

المصدر : فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*2013-08-19 06:45:15    
أجبر أهالي مدينة  الزينية، شمال الأقصر، مساء أمس الأحد، العشرات من عناصر جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، على نقل وقفة احتجاجية لهم بعيدًا عن مبنى مجلس المدينة خشية  قيامهم باقتحامه.  	ويأتي هذا بعد إجبار أهالي الأقصر، أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان على عدم الخروج في  مسيرات بوسط المدينة، أو بجوار معبد الأقصر، معلنين ذلك بلافتات مكتوب  عليها «لا للإرهاب.. لا للخرفان»، و«ممنوع دخول الإخوان»، مما اضطر أعضاء  تنظيم الإخوان لنقل تظاهراتهم لمدينة نائية بعيدًا عن الأقصر*

*المصدر : الشروق *​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*وقال الدكتور محمد الفيومى، رئيس الغرفة التجارية فى القليوبية، إنه  دعا المواطنين وشركات تجارة الجملة والتجزئة لمقاطعة المحلات التى يملكها  أعضاء فى جماعة الإخوان، حتى لا تكون عائداتها مصدرا لتمويل عمليات الإرهاب  والعنف، التى ترتكبها الجماعة وأنصارها، وأضاف أنه لا ينبغى إتاحة المجال  والإمكانات لمن يسعون لإثارة الفتنة فى البلاد، خاصة أنهم يستخدمون النشاط  الاقتصادى والتجارة والاستثمار لتحقيق أهدافهم. 
وقال فتحى مرسى، رئيس الغرفة التجارية فى البحيرة، إنه يؤيد تماما  مقاطعة محلات الإخوان فى المحافظة، لافتا إلى أن أفعال هذه الجماعة تهدد  الاستثمارات القائمة، وتبث المخاوف لدى الاستثمارات الجديدة. وأضاف أن  التجار المنتمين للإخوان سيخسرون ملايين الجنيهات شهريا فى حالة نجاح  مقاطعتهم، مؤكداً أن هذه المقاطعة لن تؤثر سلبا على الاقتصاد القومى أو  حركة الأسواق. 
وقال عوض قوطة، نائب رئيس الغرفة التجارية فى بورسعيد، إن أهالى  بورسعيد يمتنعون بالفعل عن التعامل مع تجار الإخوان، خاصة فى قطاعات  الملابس والأقمشة والخردوات، مشيراً إلى أن عددا من أنصار الإخوان اقتحموا  وحرقوا محلات المواطنين، خلال الأحداث الأخيرة، مما دفع المواطنين للرد  بالمثل وتشكيل لجان شعبية لحماية أنفسهم وأعمالهم. 
وفى محافظة الفيوم، قال مجدى جاب الله، رئيس الغرفة التجارية، إن  الاستجابة بدأت فى المحافظة لمقاطعة منتجات جماعة الإخوان وتجارتهم، حتى  قبل إطلاق ونشر دعوة المقاطعة بين المواطنين، وإنما بمبادرة من الناس، خاصة  أن الفيوم شهدت اشتباكات عنيفة واعتداءات من قبل أعضاء الجماعة وأنصار  المعزول محمد مرسى ضد الأهالى.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*وقال الدكتور محمد الفيومى، رئيس الغرفة التجارية فى القليوبية، إنه  دعا المواطنين وشركات تجارة الجملة والتجزئة لمقاطعة المحلات التى يملكها  أعضاء فى جماعة الإخوان، حتى لا تكون عائداتها مصدرا لتمويل عمليات الإرهاب  والعنف، التى ترتكبها الجماعة وأنصارها، وأضاف أنه لا ينبغى إتاحة المجال  والإمكانات لمن يسعون لإثارة الفتنة فى البلاد، خاصة أنهم يستخدمون النشاط  الاقتصادى والتجارة والاستثمار لتحقيق أهدافهم. 
وقال فتحى مرسى، رئيس الغرفة التجارية فى البحيرة، إنه يؤيد تماما  مقاطعة محلات الإخوان فى المحافظة، لافتا إلى أن أفعال هذه الجماعة تهدد  الاستثمارات القائمة، وتبث المخاوف لدى الاستثمارات الجديدة. وأضاف أن  التجار المنتمين للإخوان سيخسرون ملايين الجنيهات شهريا فى حالة نجاح  مقاطعتهم، مؤكداً أن هذه المقاطعة لن تؤثر سلبا على الاقتصاد القومى أو  حركة الأسواق. 
وقال عوض قوطة، نائب رئيس الغرفة التجارية فى بورسعيد، إن أهالى  بورسعيد يمتنعون بالفعل عن التعامل مع تجار الإخوان، خاصة فى قطاعات  الملابس والأقمشة والخردوات، مشيراً إلى أن عددا من أنصار الإخوان اقتحموا  وحرقوا محلات المواطنين، خلال الأحداث الأخيرة، مما دفع المواطنين للرد  بالمثل وتشكيل لجان شعبية لحماية أنفسهم وأعمالهم. 
وفى محافظة الفيوم، قال مجدى جاب الله، رئيس الغرفة التجارية، إن  الاستجابة بدأت فى المحافظة لمقاطعة منتجات جماعة الإخوان وتجارتهم، حتى  قبل إطلاق ونشر دعوة المقاطعة بين المواطنين، وإنما بمبادرة من الناس، خاصة  أن الفيوم شهدت اشتباكات عنيفة واعتداءات من قبل أعضاء الجماعة وأنصار  المعزول محمد مرسى ضد الأهالى.

*​*
**


*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*استشهد  مجندان وأصيب 7 آخرون، مساء أمس الأول، فى سلسلة هجمات جديدة شنتها  الجماعات الإرهابية على المقار الأمنية بسيناء، وعلى رأسها معسكر الأمن  المركزى بالعريش ومبنى الإذاعة. وفجّر مسلحون الطابق الأول لمبنى مخابرات  حرس الحدود بقرية القصيمة بوسط سيناء، الذى سبق أن أخلته القوات يوم الجمعة  الماضى، بعد ورود تحذيرات من وجهاء القبائل.*




*08/19/2013 - 07:44*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*«الوطن» ترصد تحركات سيارات المسلحين: تأتى من منطقة الأنفاق فى المساء وتعود فجراً 

              شهود عيان: 3 سيارات تنزل المسلحين فى أماكن  تبعد 500 متر عن نقاط الأمن.. وتعود لنقلهم بعد إطلاق إشارة استغاثة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*رصدت «الوطن» تحركات سيارات الإرهابيين لشن الهجمات على  قوات  الأمن فى مدينى الشيخ زويد ورفح، وقال شهود عيان من المدينتين إن  المسلحين  يستخدمون 3 سيارات فى تحركاتهم لاستهداف الأكمنة والمقرات  الأمنية، مشيرين  إلى أن السيارات تظهر من مناطق الأنفاق مع قطاع غزة مع  حلول المساء وتنسحب  وتعود أدراجها إليها مع أذان الفجر. 
وأوضح الأهالى أن السيارات الثلاثة، وهى: سيارة ملاكى رصاصى  اللون  ماركة «لانسر»، والثانية تايلاندى «2 كبينة» بيضاء اللون، والثالثة  مازدا  نصف نقل بيضاء اللون، تأتى يوميا إلى الشوارع الفرعية من مدينة رفح  وصولا  إلى مدينة الشيخ زويد، لتنطلق لتنفيذ الهجمات. 
وأضافوا أن السيارات تقوم بإنزال المسلحين الملثمين بأقنعة  سوداء  والمدججين بالأسلحة فى مناطق تبعد عن الأماكن المطلوب استهدافها  بمسافة 500  متر على الأقل، ليقوم الملثمون بالاقتراب والتنقل إلى الشوارع  ودراسة  المنطقة قبل استهداف القوات الأمنية. 
وحول طريقة المسلحين فى شن الهجمات، قال أهالى من رفح  والشيخ زويد  إن اثنين أو ثلاثة من المسلحين يقومون بإشغال قناصة القسم عبر  إطلاق الرصاص  بصورة عشوائية من بُعد باتجاههم، ويقوم آخر بالتحرك  والالتفاف من جانب آخر  بعيد عن الاشتباكات ويتحين الفرصة لقنص المجند من  الظهر أو جانب بعيد عن  زاوية رؤيته. 
وأكد شاهد عيان أنه شاهد تكرر هذه الطريقة لأكثر من أربع  مرات  لأربعة أيام متتالية، مضيفا أن قناصة الأقسام يصابون بشكل يومى بنفس  الخطة  دون أن تغير القوات الأمنية من خطتها لتدارك عملية الاستهداف  المتكررة  يوميا. 
وتابع المصدر أنه بعد أن ينجز المسلحون عمليتهم يقومون  بإطلاق «طلقة  استغاثة» (رصاصة تُخرج ضوءا أحمر)، وبعدها تهرع إليهم  السيارات التى تقوم  بإنزالهم، وتقلهم إلى مكان آخر أو تنسحب بهم فى آخر  الليل. 
وقال أحد الأهالى إن البعض كان يعتقد أن طلقات الاستغاثة  تطلقها  قوات الشرطة للاستغاثة بقوات الجيش والمدرعات، لكنهم اكتشفوا خطأهم  بعد  تكرار رؤيتهم للمشهد وملاحظتهم وصول سيارات المسلحين بعدها. 
وأوضح مصدر مقرب من الجهاديين أن السيارات تنقل المسلحين  بمجرد  اقتراب الفجر إلى مناطق الأنفاق، ويعودون بعدها إلى قطاع غزة عبر  أنفاق  موجودة بحى البراهمة مخصصة لعناصر حماس. 
وكشف عدد من أهالى منطقة الشيخ زويد أن المسلحين اشتكوا  لأحد  السلفيين بالمنطقة من تطفل بعض الشباب وملاحقتهم لهم ومطالبتهم لهم  بمغادرة  المنطقة، مضيفين أن الشيخ السلفى المحسوب على أهل المنطقة حذر  الشباب من  أن المسلحين سيستهدفونهم فى حال اعتراضهم لتحركاتهم.*

*الوطن*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*الاتحاد الأوروبى يعقد اليوم اجتماعا طارئا حول مصر
2013-08-19 08:48    
يعقد الاتحاد الأوروبى، اليوم الاثنين، أول جولة محادثات طارئة حول  الأحداث بمصر، وسط تحذيرات من أن الدول الأعضاء ستراجع علاقاتها مع مصر  بشكل عاجل فى حال عدم عودة الهدوء.

واستدعى سفراء الدول الأعضاء فى اللجنة السياسية والأمنية فى الاتحاد من  إجازاتهم الصيفية لإجراء محادثات طارئة فى بروكسل، بعدما وصلت حصيلة خمسة  أيام من أعمال العنف فى مصر إلى حوالى 800 قتيل.

وكان رئيسا المجلس الأوروبى والمفوضية الأوروبية حذرا الأحد من أن أى  تصعيد إضافى يمكن أن يكون لها "عواقب غير متوقعة" على مصر والمنطقة، وحملا  الجيش والحكومة مسئولية عودة الهدوء فى البلاد.

وقال هرمان فان رومبوى وجوزيه مانويل باروزو فى بيان مشترك، إن "التطورات  الأخيرة فى مصر وخصوصا العنف فى الأيام الماضية يثير قلقا شديدا" وأضافا،  "من الضرورى وقف العنف فورا".

وجاء فى البيان أيضا أن "الاتحاد الأوروبى وبالتعاون مع شركائه الدوليين  والإقليميين سيواصل جهوده الدائبة لإنهاء العنف واستئناف الحوار السياسى  وعودة العملية السياسية".

وتابعا أنه "لتحقيق هذا الهدف فإن الاتحاد الأوروبى والدول الأعضاء  سيراجعون بشكل عاجل خلال الأيام المقبلة العلاقات مع مصر، لتبنى إجراءات  تؤدى إلى تحقيق هذه الأهداف".

والاتحاد الأوروبى، أكبر جهة مانحة فى العالم للمساعدات، كان تعهد بتقديم  حوالى خمسة مليارات يورو كقروض ومساعدات لمصر بين 2012-2013، (حوالى 6,7  مليار دولار)، لكنه أعلن بعد إزاحة الجيش للرئيس المعزول، محمد مرسى، أن  المساعدات "ستخضع لمراجعة منتظمة".

لكن رغم الحديث فى بعض العواصم الأوروبية عن تعليق المساعدات أو فرض  عقوبات على المسئولين عن سفك الدماء قال دبلوماسى أوروبى رفض الكشف عن  اسمه، إن اجتماع الاثنين "لن يكون لقاء لاتخاذ قرارات وإنما للنظر فى خطوات  المرحلة المقبلة".

والنتيجة الوحيدة الملموسة التى قد يخرج بها الاجتماع هى تنظيم لقاء  لوزراء خارجية الاتحاد الأوروبى الذين كان يفترض أن يعقدوا أول اجتماع لهم  بعد إجازة الصيف فى مطلع سبتمبر، والذين لم يلتقوا منذ 22 يوليو حين حثوا  الجيش المصرى على إفساح المجال أمام انتقال سلمى إلى الحكم المدنى.




*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*مقتل وإصابة 25 جنديا بنيران إرهابيين فى رفح

                           الإثنين، 19 أغسطس  2013 - 08:37
**
لقى نحو 25 جندى مصرعهم قبل قليل بنيران مجهولين فى مدينة رفح.

وقال مصدر طبى إن سيارات الإسعاف تقوم بنقل الجثث من موقع الحادث فى منطقة السادوت برفح .*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*اغتيال زكى بدر

             سيطرة الجماعة             كتب : ماهر فرغلى وإسلام فهمى                  منذ 4 دقائق








زكي بدر 
شارك قيادات الجماعة بالمنيا فى التخطيط لمحاولة اغتيال  وزير  الداخلية زكى بدر، وقبض على عدد منهم، أهمهم هانى الشاذلى، كما  شاركوا فى  التخطيط لاغتيال رفعت المحجوب، وقبض على عدد من أتباع الجماعة  بتنفيذ  العملية، منهم صفوت عبدالغنى، الذى شارك أيضاً فى قضية اغتيال فرج  فودة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*شلل مرورى بالطريق الدائرى والمحور نتيجة زحام السيارت

*​*8/19/2013   9:22 AM​





 شهد أعلى الطريق الدائرى، صباح اليوم الاثنين، حالة من الزحام المرورى ، من ناحية القناطر الخيرية، امتدت إلى منطقة المؤسسة.
 مما أصاب محور 26 يوليو، أسفل الطريق الدائرى، بحالة من الشلل المرورى، بسبب تكدس السيارات أعلى الطريق الدائرى.​*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*ابطال مفعول قنبلة وجدت أمام جريدة الجمهورية

August 19 2013 09:28:34






أبطل خبراء المفرقعات مفعول قنبلة كانت قد تم الاشتباه فيها عن طريق حراس أمن شركة الصرف الصحى أمام جريدة الجمهورية بشارع رمسيس .
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*تمركز مدرعات الجيش وسيارات الأمن المركزى بمحيط "الدستورية العليا"*

* اليوم السابع

**

** 
وضعت قوات الأمن كردونا من المتاريس الحديدية حول مبنى سور المحكمة الدستورية صباح اليوم الاثنين.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

تاريخ النشر : 2013-08-19
*








**رام الله - دنيا الوطن - وكالات
آخر تحديث الساعه 11.06*
*كشف مصدر أمنى عن أن جنود الأمن المركزى ضحايا الحادث الإرهابى فى سيناء كانوا عائدين من فترة إجازة، وفى طريقهم إلى قطاع الأمن المركزى المواجه لقسم رفح، واستوقفتهم سيارتان "كروز" يستقلهما 6 من المسلحين الملثمين يرتدون الملابس السوداء الخاصة بتنظيم القاعدة.

وأضاف المصدر لوكالات أنباء ، أن "المتطرفين" أجبروا الجنود وسائقى الميكروباصين على النزول من السيارات على الأرض فى وضع القرفصاء وأمطروهم بوابل من الرصاص وفروا هاربين". 

وأوضح المصدر أنه "تم إبلاغ الجيش باعتراض سيارتى كروز لميكروباصين قادمين من القنطرة يستقلهما 26 من جنود الأمن المركزى عائدين من فترة إجازة إلى معسكرهم، فبدأ فى تحريك المدرعات لكن المسلحين تمكنوا من تنفيذ جريمتهم فى ثوان معدودة وفروا هاربين".

**يتبع..

تحديث  الساعه 09.48*
*وقد لقي ما يقارب 25 جنديا مصرعهم، صباح اليوم، الاثنين، قرب مدينة رفح، تعرضوا لتصفية جسدية من قبل مسلحين مجهولين.

وقال شهود عيان، إن مسلحين مجهولين اعترضوا حافلتين، للجيش، وأجبروهم على النزول منها، وأطلقوا النار عليهم، وأردوهم قتلى، وتقوم سيارات الإسعاف بنقل جثث الجنود إلى مستشفيات العريش. 

ووصلت 5 سيارات إسعاف للمكان، وتم التحفظ على الميكروباصين الخاليين الان بكمين الماسورة.

**كان مسلحون قد قطعوا الطريق على حافلتي جنود قرب منطقة "الشيخ زويد" شمال سيناء وقتلوا من فيهما منذ قليل.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

* اعدام 25 جندي مصري بكمين قرب رفح في سيناء .. 6 من المسلحين الملثمين يرتدون الملابس السوداء قتلوا الجنود*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*غداً.. أولى جلسات محاكمة صلاح أبو إسماعيل بتهمة تزوير جنسية والدته
*​*  الإثنين، 19 أغسطس  2013 - 10:32

تنظر غداً محكمة جنايات القاهرة برئاسة المستشار محمد شرين  فهمى  أولى جلسات محاكمة المحامى حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، مؤسس حزب الراية  السلفى  والمرشح السابق لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، وذلك على خلفية اتهامه  بتزوير  محرر رسمى، وهو إقراره عدم تجنس أى من والديه بجنسيات أجنبية أمام  اللجنة  العليا لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية 2012 على خلاف الحقيق​​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*مصادر عسكرية  الصاعقة تمشط مناطق سيناء للقبض على قاتلي جنود رفح 
2013-08-19 10:31:32 *
*أكدت مصادر عسكرية مسؤولة أن عناصر إرهابية قتلت 24 مجندا من جنود الأمن  المركزي في سيناء أثناء عودتهم من إجازتهم.  	*

*وأوضحت المصادر لـ''مصراوي'' أنه جاري تمشيط كافة مناطق سيناء بالطائرات  والصاعقة والمظلات للقبض على الجناة.  	ومن جانبه، ارتفع أعداد قتلى شهداء رفح من جنود الأمن المركزي إلى 25  قتيلا بعد وفاة أحد المصابين من الجنود أثناء نقلة إلى مستشفى العسكري  بالعريش.	وهناك العديد من الجثث مازالت مجهولة حتي الآن وجاري التعرف على  هوياتهم.*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*الكنائس تعتمد خطة إعلامية لـ«فضح إرهاب الإخوان» فى الغرب
*​
2013-08-19 10:31:32​
*



*

*اعتمدت  الكنائس الثلاث خطة إعلامية للتعامل مع الضغوط الأمريكية والأوروبية على  مصر ومواجهة المغالطات الإعلامية حول حقيقة الأحداث الجارية، وإبراز  الأعمال الإرهابية التى يرتكبها تنظيم الإخوان وأنصاره ضد الكنائس  والأقباط، ومد وسائل الإعلام الغربية بالصور والفيديوهات التى توثق تلك  الحقائق، *
*على أن تتولى المكاتب الصحفية للكنائس بالمهجر تلك المهمة،  والتواصل مع كل المؤسسات الدولية والكنسية لإظهار تلك الحقيقة، *

*كما صدرت  تعليمات لكنائس أمريكا وأوروبا للتعاون مع أقباط المهجر فى فاعلياتهم سواء  مظاهرات أو مسيرات لإبراز ما تتعرض له الكنائس والأقباط تحت «نيران إرهاب  الإخوان». ووزعت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، أمس، بياناً بمختلف لغات العالم على  كل وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية والأوروبية، استنكرت فيه المغالطات الإعلامية  التى تنتشر فى الدول الغربية.*

المصدر : الوطن​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*الداخلية»  الجرائم الإرهابية ضد رجال الشرطة والجيش في سيناء للنيل منهم مستمرة
*2013-08-19 10:55:54    
*




**أصدرت وزارة الداخلية  بيانًا، صباح الإثنين، أكدت فيه أن هناك استهدافا واضحا لرجال الشرطة  والجيش، في سيناء، وذلك عقب استشهاد عدد من مجندي الأمن المركزي.  وقال البيان إن «هناك استمرارا للجرائم الإرهابية التي ترتكبها جماعات  مسلحة في سيناء، تستهدف النيل من رجال الشرطة الذين يؤدون واجبهم بكل أمانة«.  	وأضاف البيان، أن «عددا من مجندي الأمن المركزي، أثناء عودتهم من إجازتهم،  إلى معسكرهم برفح، تعرضوا لكمين مسلح أطلق عليهم النيران، مما أدّى إلى  استشهاد 25 منهم، وإصابة 3 آخرين.« واختمم البيان بأنه: «تم نقل الجثامين والمصابين إلى المستشفى العسكري، وجار البحث عن منفذي الحادث«.

المصدر : المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*أعلنت شركة مياه الشرب بالقاهرة الكبرى، عن قطع المياه عن مناطق (الحجاز –  ألماظة – الشيراتون- النزهة الجديدة – طريق السويس – وعزبة الهجانة –  عمارات راموا – الفرسان بمدينة نصر – بعض مناطق عين شمس)، وذلك لحدوث كسر  مفاجئ بخط المياه الرئيسى قطر 1200مم بطريق المطار الهايكستب.

وأكدت الشركة فى بيان لها اليوم الاثنين، أنها تبذل قصارى جهدها لإنهاء  أعمال الإصلاح فى أقل فترة زمنية ممكنة، هذا وقد قامت الشركة بتدبير سيارات  مياه صالحة للشرب متواجدة بالمناطق المتأثرة وفى حالة طلبها يرجى الاتصال  بالخط الساخن 125.*




​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

* 




08/19/2013 - 09:19

كشفت مصادر مقرّبة من الإخوان، أن الجماعة سوف تلجأ خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة، للتصعيد لأقصى درجة، فى محاولة لنشر الفوضى والتخريب، وإشعال النيران فى مؤسسات الدولة الحيوية، والتخطيط لإسقاط أكبر عدد ممكن من المقتولين، لا سيما بين صفوف النساء والأطفال، أمام المؤسسات، التى يؤمّنها الجيش والشرطة، والقيام بعمل تفجيرى بالتزامن مع تلك الأحداث يحصد العشرات من أرواح المصريين لإظهار الدولة المصرية فى صورة العاجزة عن التصدى للانفلات الأمنى والفوضى بالشوارع.

كما كشفت المصادر عن استجداء الجماعة للغرب بصور وفيديوهات عن طريق فريق، يخصص لكل مسيرة 3 من خبراء التصوير يلتقطون الفيديوهات، ويحوّلون ما يحصلون عليه إلى لجنة عامة، تكون مهمتها إدخال بعض التعديلات وأعمال «الفوتوشوب» وغيرها من الأساليب التى تظهر الجيش والشرطة وهم يقتلون المتظاهرين.
*​*
وقالت المصادر إن خطوات التصعيد ستبدأ بمسيرات ضخمة تخرج فى توقيت واحد من عدة مناطق بالقاهرة، لتقصد ميدان التحرير، وتخصيص مجموعات أخرى، للاعتصام فى خطوط المترو، وعلى سلالم الصعود والنزول بمطار القاهرة، والاعتصام على خطوط السكك الحديدية، لا سيما التى تربط القاهرة بباقى المحافظات، وبناء خيام للاعتصام على شريط القطارات، واتجاه الآلاف إلى الاعتصام فى ميدان رمسيس لإيقاف الحركة بشكل كامل.
​
وأضاف سيعتصم المؤيدون للمعزول «مرسى» فى نفس اللحظة، داخل أماكن العمل، ويتزامن ذلك مع اعتصام أمام البنك المركزى، وأمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى، وأمام ماسبيرو والبورصة.
​
وأكد أن المخطط يتضمّن الخروج فى مسيرات حاشدة أيضاً يتقدمها عدد كبير من النساء والأطفال، تقصد المؤسسات الحيوية التى يوجد بها قوات الجيش والشرطة، مثل وزارة الدفاع، ومبنى الأمن الوطنى، ومديريات الأمن، وأقسام الشرطة بمعظم المحافظات، وتكليف مجموعات مسلحة لمهاجمة بعض السجون بالمحافظات، والابتعاد عن السجون ذات الحراسة المشدّدة، حدّدوا منها سجنى الزقازيق والفيوم.
​
وحذّرت المصادر، من أن كل هذه التظاهرات والمسيرات، سوف تظهر نفسها فى البداية بأنها سلمية، ثم تتحول فى توقيت واحد متفق عليه، إلى أعمال تخريب على نطاق واسع، والتعدى على قوات الجيش والشرطة، وإطلاق النيران على المواطنين بالشوارع.
​
وقالت المصادر إنه سوف تقوم عناصر مسلحة مندسة وسط المتظاهرين أمام المؤسسات الشرطية والعسكرية، بإطلاق النار الحى على المتظاهرين من المضحوك عليهم، وقتل أكبر عدد من النساء والأطفال وتصويرهم، حتى تظهر الصورة وكأنها مجزرة من الجيش والشرطة ضد النساء والأطفال.

وتابعت المصادر، أن الجماعة تخطط لمحاولة اقتحام 50 قسم شرطة على أقل تقدير فى عدد من المحافظات، بالتزامن مع محاولات العناصر المسلحة لاقتحام السجون وتهريب المساجين، لمساندتهم فى نشر الفوضى وبث الرعب فى نفوس المواطنين، وتخصيص بعض عناصر الجماعة فى معظم المحافظات، يطوفون الشوارع بسيارات بلا لوحات معدنية، لإطلاق النيران بشكل عشوائى فى الهواء على المواطنين، لنشر الفوضى بمعظم المحافظات فى توقيت واحد، وذلك لانشغال الأجهزة الأمنية بالتصدى للتظاهرات أمام مؤسسات الدولة.
وكشفت المصادر أن المخطط يشمل أيضاً تصعيداً من جانب العناصر الإرهابية فى سيناء ضد أقسام الشرطة، وأكمنة الجيش، ومحاولة أنصار المعزول عقب إطلاق القذائف على الأقسام اقتحامها وإشعال النيران فيها.​
وطالبت المصادر بوقف حركة المترو، والقطارات، خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة لمدة 48 ساعة فى ظل تخطيط الجماعة، لقطع شريط السكة الحديد على أحد الخطوط، أو استهداف المترو ومحاولة تفجيره، بهدف قتل مجموعة كبيرة من المواطنين تشغل الرأى العام عن مخططهم الأكبر لنشر الفوضى بالبلاد.

وختم بأن الجماعة وعناصرها المسلحة سوف تحاول اقتحام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى ومبنى ماسبيرو وتفجير عدد من السفارات الأجنبية، لا سيما التى لا يوجد حولها أى تشديدات أمنية، وأنها سوف تركز على سفارات الدول الأوروبية التى أعلنت مساندتها لجماعة الإخوان.​​​​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*الأمن يداهم 14 منزلًا لقيادات "الإخوان" بدمياط.. وأنباء عن اعتقال مسؤول المكتب الإداري للجماعة*​*
الوطن​*الإثنين 19-08-2013 09:29​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*خبير استراتيجي: حادث سيناء رد على طمأنة السيسي للمصريين
* الإثنين, 19 أغسطس 2013 11:13 
*الدستور*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*هجوم اليوم برفح*

2013-08-19 11:48:51 

*



*
*أكدت مصادر إعلامية، أن قوات الجيش تطارد الإرهابيين الذين قاموا بتنفيذ عملية الهجوم على جنود الأمن المركزى فى رفح صباح اليوم.

وأضافت المصادر، أن طائرات الأباتشى المصرية تطارد منفذى العملية فى منطقة سادوت برفح، فيما تقوم قوات من المظلات بتمشط جبل الحلال.*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

الإثنين 19 أغسطس 2013 - 11:16 ص
*التحفظ على حجازى والعريان فى مكان آمن.. ونجل البلتاجى ينفى اعتقال والده*

*«الشروق»*

*شنت الأجهزة الأمنية حملة اعتقالات واسعة بالمحافظات طالت عددا كبيرا من قيادات وكوادر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزبها الحرية والعدالة، كما قبض على قيادات بالجماعة الإسلامية وحزب البناء والتنمية*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*قررت كافة الجهات الأمنية بشمال سيناء وقف كافة الإجازات  للجنود  فى شمال سيناء، فى إطار العمل على حمايتهم من استهداف الإرهابيين  للجنود  وهم فى طريقهم لقضاء الإجازة أو عائدين منها.*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*ضباط الإدارة العامة لمباحث القاهرة برئاسة اللواء جمال عبدالعال تمكنوا بالاشتراك مع أهالى منطقة الفجالة وشارع كامل صدقى فى إطار التصدى  لأحداث الشغب من ضبط 50 من عناصر جماعة الإخوان من مثيرى الشغب*
*



*
2013-08-19 12:00:38 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*قامت مجموعة ارهابية منذ قليل بمهاجمة البنك الأهلى بالعريش باللأسلحة الألية  ، وقد أكد شهود عيان أن مسلحون يهاحمون البنك الأهلى فى ميدان المالح بالعريش بأسلحة ألية ، وقامت قوات الأمن بالرد عليهم*

الفجر

​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*اليوم السابع
أدان وزير الخارجية الألمانى جيدو فيسترفيله "بقوة" مقتل 25 شرطيا  مصريا على يد متطرفين إرهابيين فى شبه جزيرة سيناء صباح اليوم "الاثنين".
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*الأثنين , 19 أغسطس 2013 12:28
اكد بيان للمفوضية الأوروبية  خطورة الوضع في مصر ودعا للوقف الفوري للعنف. كان الاتحاد الأوروبي قد بدا صباح اليوم الاثنين أول جولة محادثات طارئة حول العنف الدموي في مصر الذي "يثير قلقًا شديدًا" وسط تحذيرات من أن الدول الأعضاء مستعدة لمراجعة علاقاتها مع مصر بشكل عاجل في حال عدم عودة الهدوء.*
*واستدعي سفراء الدول الأعضاء في اللجنة السياسية والأمنية في الاتحاد من إجازاتهم الصيفية لإجراء محادثات طارئة انطلقت في بروكسل صباح الاثنين بعدما وصلت حصيلة 5 أيام من أعمال العنف في مصر إلى حوالى 800 قتيل.*​*
وكان رئيس المجلس الأوروبي والمفوضية الأوروبية حذرا الأحد من أن أي تصعيد إضافي يمكن أن يكون لها "عواقب غير متوقعة" على مصر والمنطقة، وحملًا الجيش والحكومة مسئولية عودة الهدوء في البلاد.
وقال هرمان فان رومبوي وجوزيه مانويل باروزو في بيان مشترك إن "التطورات الأخيرة في مصر وخصوصًا العنف في الأيام الماضية يثير قلقًا شديدًا" وأضافا "من الضروري وقف العنف فورًا".
واضافا أن "الاتحاد الأوروبي وبالتعاون مع شركائه الدوليين والإقليميين سيواصل جهوده الدائبة لانهاء العنف واستئناف الحوار السياسي وعودة العملية السياسية".
وتابعا أنه "لتحقيق هذا الهدف فان الاتحاد الأوروبي والدول الأعضاء سيراجعون بشكل عاجل خلال الأيام المقبلة العلاقات مع مصر لتبنى إجراءات تؤدي إلى تحقيق هذه الأهداف".
واعتبرت المستشارة الألمانية انجيلا ميركل الأحد أن وقف تسليم الأسلحة إلى مصر يمكن أن يشكل وسيلة ضغط مناسبة في ضؤ الوضع في هذا البلد.

لكن رغم الحديث في بعض العواصم الأوروبية عن تعليق المساعدات أو فرض عقوبات على المسئولين عن سفك الدماء قال دبلوماسي أوروبي رفض الكشف عن اسمه أن اجتماع الاثنين "لن يكون لقاء لاتخاذ قرارات وإنما للنظر في خطوات المرحلة المقبلة".
والنتيجة الوحيدة الملموسة التي قد يخرج بها الاجتماع هي تنظيم لقاء لوزراء خارجية الاتحاد الاوروبي الذين كان يفترض ان يعقدوا اول اجتماع لهم بعد اجازة الصيف في مطلع سبتمبر والذين لم يلتقوا منذ 22 يوليو حين حثوا الجيش المصري على افساح المجال امام انتقال سلمي الى الحكم المدني.

وفي بيانهما الأحد حث فإن رومبوي وباروزو على وقف العنف واستئناف الحوار السياسي والعودة الى الديموقراطية.
وقالا ان "دعوات الشعب المصري الى الديموقراطية والحريات الاساسية لا يمكن تجاهلها او اسكاتها بالدماء".

ومن المتوقع ان يطلع مبعوث الاتحاد الاوروبي الخاص الى مصر برناندينو ليون السفراء الاوروبيين على الوضع في مصر.

وقد اعطت اعمال العنف الاسبوع الماضي زخما جديدا لجهود التحرك من اجل اعادة الهدوء.
والاحد دعت السلطات الفرنسية السعودية وقطر الى المساعدة في ايجاد حل للازمة في مصر بعد استقبالها وزيري خارجية البلدين اللذين يتخذان من هذه الازمة موقفين مختلفين.

ولوح الرئيس الفرنسي فرنسوا هولاند والمستشارة الالمانية انغيلا ميركل الاسبوع الماضي باحتمال ان يعيد الاتحاد الاوروبي النظر في تعاونه مع السلطات المصرية.
لكن وزير الخارجية السويدي كارل بيلت قال عبر تويتر الاسبوع الماضي ان "مساعدتنا موجهة بشكل اساسي لدعم حقوق الانسان والمنظمات النسائية، ومن غير المنطقي تعليقها الان​*​​*الوفد
*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*الأثنين , 19 أغسطس 2013 12:28*​
*اكد بيان للمفوضية الأوروبية  خطورة الوضع في مصر ودعا للوقف الفوري للعنف. كان الاتحاد الأوروبي قد بدا صباح اليوم الاثنين أول جولة محادثات طارئة حول العنف الدموي في مصر الذي "يثير قلقًا شديدًا" وسط تحذيرات من أن الدول الأعضاء مستعدة لمراجعة علاقاتها مع مصر بشكل عاجل في حال عدم عودة الهدوء.*​
*واستدعي سفراء الدول الأعضاء في اللجنة السياسية والأمنية في الاتحاد من إجازاتهم الصيفية لإجراء محادثات طارئة انطلقت في بروكسل صباح الاثنين بعدما وصلت حصيلة 5 أيام من أعمال العنف في مصر إلى حوالى 800 قتيل.*​ 
*وكان رئيس المجلس الأوروبي والمفوضية الأوروبية حذرا الأحد من أن أي تصعيد إضافي يمكن أن يكون لها "عواقب غير متوقعة" على مصر والمنطقة، وحملًا الجيش والحكومة مسئولية عودة الهدوء في البلاد.*
*وقال هرمان فان رومبوي وجوزيه مانويل باروزو في بيان مشترك إن "التطورات الأخيرة في مصر وخصوصًا العنف في الأيام الماضية يثير قلقًا شديدًا" وأضافا "من الضروري وقف العنف فورًا".*

*واضافا أن "الاتحاد الأوروبي وبالتعاون مع شركائه الدوليين والإقليميين سيواصل جهوده الدائبة لانهاء العنف واستئناف الحوار السياسي وعودة العملية السياسية".*
*وتابعا أنه "لتحقيق هذا الهدف فان الاتحاد الأوروبي والدول الأعضاء سيراجعون بشكل عاجل خلال الأيام المقبلة العلاقات مع مصر لتبنى إجراءات تؤدي إلى تحقيق هذه الأهداف".*

*واعتبرت المستشارة الألمانية انجيلا ميركل الأحد أن وقف تسليم الأسلحة إلى مصر يمكن أن يشكل وسيلة ضغط مناسبة في ضؤ الوضع في هذا البلد.*​ 
*وفي بيانهما الأحد حث فإن رومبوي وباروزو على وقف العنف واستئناف الحوار السياسي والعودة الى الديموقراطية.*
*وقالا ان "دعوات الشعب المصري الى الديموقراطية والحريات الاساسية لا يمكن تجاهلها او اسكاتها بالدماء".*​ 
*ومن المتوقع ان يطلع مبعوث الاتحاد الاوروبي الخاص الى مصر برناندينو ليون السفراء الاوروبيين على الوضع في مصر.*​ 
*وقد اعطت اعمال العنف الاسبوع الماضي زخما جديدا لجهود التحرك من اجل اعادة الهدوء.*
*والاحد دعت السلطات الفرنسية السعودية وقطر الى المساعدة في ايجاد حل للازمة في مصر بعد استقبالها وزيري خارجية البلدين اللذين يتخذان من هذه الازمة موقفين مختلفين.*​ 
*ولوح الرئيس الفرنسي فرنسوا هولاند والمستشارة الالمانية انغيلا ميركل الاسبوع الماضي باحتمال ان يعيد الاتحاد الاوروبي النظر في تعاونه مع السلطات المصرية.*
*لكن وزير الخارجية السويدي كارل بيلت قال عبر تويتر الاسبوع الماضي ان "مساعدتنا موجهة بشكل اساسي لدعم حقوق الانسان والمنظمات النسائية، ومن غير المنطقي تعليقها الان*

*الوفد*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*أصدر حزب الحرية والعدالة  بالسويس بيانا، أكد من  خلاله قيام قوات الأمن بالسويس بالقبض على اثنين  قيادات حزب الحرية  والعدالة، وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالسويس وهما المهندس  فرج سليمان مدير  عام بشركة النصر للبترول، وجودة حربى مدرس لغة إنجليزية.*
*وقال مصدر أمنى بالسويس، إن «قيادات الإخوان المسلمين، الذين تم القبض عليهم متهمين بالتحريض على العنف وتدمير المنشآت».*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*أفادت مصادر إعلامية بأن اللواء أحمد وصفى، قائد الجيش الثانى،  يجتمع بمشايخ وقبائل سيناء، لبحث مطاردة وتضييق الخناق على الإرهابيين.
*
*اليوم السابع
*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*وصل وزير الخارجية المصرى نبيل فهمى  إلى مطار الخرطوم اليوم الاثنين، فى  مستهل زيارته الأفريقية التى تشمل  دولتى السودان وجنوب السودان.
كان على رأس مستقبلى الوزير المصرى، لدى وصوله إلى مطار الخرطوم عبد   المحمود عبد الحليم مدير إدارة العلاقات الثنائية بالخارجية السودانية،   والسفير المصرى لدى الخرطوم عبد الغفار الديب وأعضاء السفارة المصرية   بالسودان*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*أنباء عن إغلاق كمينى الريسة وأبو طويلة بعد استشهاد 25 جنديا برفح*​*

*​ 
*الإثنين، 19 أغسطس  2013 - 12:56*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*"الجمارك" تعلن عن ضبط كميات مهربة من ملابس الجيش والشرطة*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*نجحت اليوم الاثنين وحدة قسم شرطة السلوم الحدودية من ضبط جهاديين من العناصر التكفيرية المتشددة ينتميان لتنظيم القاعده وبحوزتهما جهاز لاب توب يحتوى علي معلومات عن كيفية صناعة المتفجرات واستخدام الأسلحة وصناعة الإرهاب وذلك بمدينة السلوم*


الوفد
*19 أغسطس 2013* *13:40*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد أحمد المسلمانى، المستشار الإعلامى للرئيس، أن المستشار عدلى  منصور، رئيس الجمهورية، استقبل اليوم بمقر رئاسة الجمهورية بمصر الجديدة  كلاً من وزيرى الدفاع الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى ووزير الدخلية اللواء  محمد إبراهيم، للوقوف على المشهد الراهن والحالة الأمنية فى سيناء.
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

*


**
بوابة الوفد –متابعات:الأثنين , 19 أغسطس 2013 13:41
حصلت الوفد على اسماء و صور حصرية  لشهداء العملية الارهابية التى وقعت صباح اليوم على طريق العريش – رفح  والتى راح ضحيتها 25 مجندا لم تتجاوز اعمارهم 21 عاما.
قتل الارهابيون بدم بارد الشهداء اثناء عودتهم من اجازتهم الى مقر وحداتهم العسكرية فى شمال سيناء.
والشهداء هم:
عبد الرحمن حسين عبد المحسن( الشرقية) واحمد عبد المعطى حسين وانس ناصر سعد  واسلام عبد العزيز عبد الرحمن وابراهيم نصر سيد وعبد الناصر محمد صابر  وعمر شبل فرحات وعصام نبيل ابراهيم ومعوض حسن معوض(المنوفية) واسماعيل محمد  احمد وسيد محمد وسيد صلاح السيد وعفيفى سعد عفيفى ومحمد على ابراهيم  ومحمود محمد زكريا ويعقوب عبد العزيز( كفر الشيخ)واحمد محمد المهدى ومحمد  منصور عبد الرحمن ومحمد عبد الحميد وممدوح على السيد ( القليوبية)​

​

  الوفد 
​* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

قال الشيخ محمد حسان على قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر، ان خطاب السيسي مثل  الفجعه وكنا ننتظر منه الاعتراف بقتل الشهداء وتدمير مصر وبعد هذا الخطاب  ليتحمل ما يحدث به وبعساكرة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

*





 				اول تعليق من وجدى غنيم على تويتر الان بعد مقتل 24 مجند في هجوم مسلح علي كمين للجيش* 
​ 
*








الراجل ده بيفهم منين ؟
*​


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

عاجل | اوباما يطالب رسميا البنتاجون بالتدخل العسكرى فى مصر والبنتاجون يرد بأنه انتحار عسكرى​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

* 
عاجل : ارتفاع عدد شههداء الشرطة بالعريش الى 25 مجند 

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/بودا_مش_اخوان_بودا_من_قلبة_وروحه_مصرى_والنيل_جواه_بيسرى

*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​​[/COLOR]


----------



## grges monir (19 أغسطس 2013)

بريطانيا تقطع علاقاتها الامنية والعسكرية مع مصر
يريدون وضع الجيش المصرى فى مأزق
ارى ان التحركات الخارجية والدبلوماسية ضعيفة للغاية
الجيش فى وضع حرج  بهذة الصورة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

*الارهابية الاخوانية ﺍﻡ ﺍﻳﻤﻦ 

 ﻣﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻘﺘﻞ ٢٤ ﺟﻨﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻫﻮ
  ﺣﺎﺩﺙ ﺑﺴﻴﻂ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻟﻠﺠﻴﺶ ﺍﻻﻧﻘﻼﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻓﺮ
  ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺟﺮﺓ ﻭ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﺄﺗﻲ ﻣﺠﻨﺰﺭﺍﺕ ﻭ ﻃﺎﺋﺮﺍﺕ ﺣﻠﻒ
  ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺗﻮ ﻟﻤﺼﺮ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺮﻛﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ
  ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻟﻼﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻭﻟﻦ ﻧﺮﺣﻤﺔ*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> عاجل | اوباما يطالب رسميا البنتاجون بالتدخل العسكرى فى مصر والبنتاجون يرد بأنه انتحار عسكرى​



*ونحن فى انتظارهم ...... لو ارادوا الانتحار*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار المعزول يتسببون في شلل مروري بالزيتون
*​8/19/2013 5:52 PM​​​
​
*خرجت منذ قليل مسيرة تضم العشرات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، من أمام مسجد المعز بالله بمنطقة الزيتون لتجوب شوارع النطقة وسط هتفات معادية للقوات المسلحة.*​*حيث سادت حالة من الشلل المروري بالمنطقة،وهو الأمر الذى أدى إلى مشادات كلامية مع قائدى السيارات.

الفجر*​​


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> عاجل | اوباما يطالب رسميا البنتاجون بالتدخل العسكرى فى مصر والبنتاجون يرد بأنه انتحار عسكرى​




*  تعالو ا كدة  بس ياريت كل واحد يكتب وصيته الى امه لانة اكيد مش هترجع تانى.  هنا مقبرة    الغزاة   اللى يفكر يلمس حبه رمل واحدة من رمال مصر اكيد بيلعب فى عداد عمره بدون نقاش​*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*المئات من أنصار مرسي في مسيرة بحلوان
*2013-08-19 18:07:39   *
انطلقت، عصر الإثنين، مسيرة تضم المئات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي من مسجد المراغي بحلوان، وجابت شوارع الحي.
ورفع المشاركون بالمسيرة صورا لمرسي، ولافتات مكتوبا عليها «اللهم انصر  عبدك مرسي»، ورددوا هتافات ضد الشرطة والقوات المسلحة والفريق أول  عبدالفتاح السيسي من بينها «الداخلية بلطجية». وسادت حالة من الشلل المروري  شوارع حلوان بسبب المسيرة، ما أدى لتوقف حركة السيارات

 المصري اليوم*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*"الأوقاف": سنوقف فورا من يستخدم المنبر للتحريض على الجيش أو الشرطة


الإثنين، 19 أغسطس 2013 - 17:46

اليوم السابع 

​
*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*أبدى محمد أبوتريكة لاعب الأهلي ومنتخب مصر، ندمه على صداقة بعض أصدقائه ممن فقدوا مشاعر الإنسانية*

* أبوتريكة تطاول على ضابط جيش في مطار القاهره قائلاً له: "انتم جايين تأمنوا البعثة وانتم بتموتوا الناس في الشارع".*

*صدي البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*مصدر أمني: *
*جهات التحقيق توصلت لشخصية منفذي مذبحة رفح.. وجار القبض عليهم
قال مصدر أمني بشمال سيناء، إن جهات التحقيق توصلت لشخصية الإرهابيين الذين قاموا بمذبحة رفح، صباح اليوم، *
*وجار القبض عليهم، وحددت القوات منطقة بالقرب من الشريط الحدودي تتواجد فيها العناصر التي قتلت الجنود. *

*من جهة أخرى، تجري جهات سيادية تحقيقات مكثفة مع سائقى الميكروباصين الذين كانا يستقلهما الجنود قبل استشهادهم، وكذلك مع الناجي الوحيد من المذبحة.
*

*المصدر  الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*انتهت لجنة تعديل الدستور المصري، عصر اليوم، من صياغة ومراجعة نحو 130 مادة من دستور 2012 المعطل تمهيدا لعرضها على الرئيس المؤقت عدلي منصور، وإصداره خلال الأيام المقبلة قرارا بتشكيل لجنة الخمسين من ممثلي الهيئات والأحزاب السياسية.
*​*
**يأتي هذا في الوقت التي أكدت فيه مصادر باللجنة أنها استقرت بشكل نهائي على إلغاء مجلس الشورى (الغرفة الثانية للبرلمان)، وجعل البرلمان غرفة واحدة، مع منح مجلس النواب كافة الصلاحيات التشريعية.
وبحسب مستشار رئيس الجمهورية للشؤون الدستورية مقرر اللجنة القانونية علي عوض، فإن اللجنة ستنتهي من صياغة باقي المواد، البالغة 236 مادة، في اجتماعها الذي سيستمر حتى وقت متأخر من مساء اليوم.
وأضاف عوض في تصريحات للمحررين البرلمانيين، علي هامش اجتماع لجنة تعديل الدستور، أن المواد الأولى والثانية والثالثة المتعلقة بشكل وهوية الدولة ستبقى كما هي بالدستور دون إدخال أي تعديل عليها.*
*ويعد تعديل الدستور المحطة الأولى في المرحلة الانتقالية التي أعلن عنها الرئيس المؤقت، على أن يتلوها انتخابات برلمانية ثم رئاسية خلال 9 أشهر.

الفجر
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

* "ساعة الصفر" لدك أوكار الإرهابيين بسيناء
*8/19/2013 7:17 PM​
*وزارة الداخلية نسقت مع قيادات رفيعة المستوى بالجيش المصري للقضاء على البؤر الإرهابية المتواجدة بسيناء ردا على الهجوم الذي نُفذ ضد الجنود المصريين برفح صباح اليوم.*​*

وأكدت مصادر أن ساعة الصفر لدك أوكار الإرهابيين ستكون لحظة استلام جثامين الشهداء، حيث ستحلق طائرات الأباتشي في شمال سيناء لتنفيذ عملية أمنية موسعة جدا.​
وتسود حالة من الغضب كافة قطاعات وزاراتي الداخلية والدفاع بعد العملية الإرهابية التي نفذت صباح اليوم وأسفرت عن استشهاد 25 جنديا مصريا أثناء عودتهم لأداء الخدمة العسكرية.​
الفجر ​*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*روسيا ترفض تقديم أسلحة لمصر خشية استخدامها فى العنف*​*8/19/2013 7:35 PM

كشفت صحيفة "كومسومولسكايا برافدا" الروسية اليوم الإثنين أن الرئيس الروسي فلاديمير بوتين عارض فكرة تقديم أسلحة لمصر تسدد قيمتها المملكة العربية السعودية.. خشية ان تستغل من الدعاية الغربية ضد روسيا، وتتهمها بتقديم سلاح يستخدم في العنف في مصر.. قائلا إن "روسيا لا تبيع ذمتها".
وأوردت الصحيفة في تقرير لها اليوم الإثنين أنه هناك تقارير إعلامية عن أحداث مصر تشير إلى أن المملكة العربية السعودية تقوم بدور هام في دعم الجيش المصري الذي عزل "رئيس الإخوان المسلمين محمد مرسي"، وتمكّن من الإمساك بزمام الأمور في مصر.. لافته إلى أن السعودية لا تثق في "الإخوان المسلمين".
وأضافت الصحيفة أنه فيما يتعلق بزيارة الأمير بندر بن سلطان، الأمين العام لمجلس الأمن الوطني السعودي ورئيس الاستخبارات العامة، للعاصمة الروسية موسكو في نهاية يوليو الماضي .. أشيع أن الأمير بندر عرض خلال اجتماعه مع الرئيس الروسي فلاديمير بوتين شراء أسلحة روسية تقدر قيمتها بما يصل إلى 15 مليار دولار مقابل ألا تعترض
روسيا على اقتراح عقوبات جديدة ضد النظام السوري في مجلس الأمن الدولي.
وذكرت الصحيفة الروسية أن بوتين رفض ذلك العرض قائلا إن "روسيا لا تبيع ذمتها"، مشيرة إلى أنه "بات واضحا أن القصد كان تسليم الأسلحة الروسية التي يشتريها السعوديون إلى الجيش المصري".
وأضافت الصحيفة "ما من شك في أن وسائل الإعلام الغربية كانت ستزعم أن روسيا مسئولة عن سقوط القتلى في القاهرة".. حيث أعربت الصحيفة عن استحسانها لقرار بوتين.
وكان يوري أوشاكوف، مساعد الرئيس الروسي، قد أبلغ الصحفيين أن المباحثات التي جرت بين الرئيس الروسي فلاديمير بوتين والأمير بندر بن سلطان في موسكو في الـ31 يوليو 2013 أظهرت "قلق موسكو والرياض إزاء الوضع القائم في المنطقة وتطوراته".
وأشار إلى أن اللقاء بين بوتين والأمير بندر تناول مناقشة مواضيع أخرى تخص الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا بالإضافة على الوضع في سوريا.
ولم يتناول اللقاء الذي شهد "مباحثات مستفيضة وشيقة ترتدي الطابع الفلسفي" وفقا لما قاله مساعد الرئيس الروسي، مناقشة أية صفقة.
وأكد أوشاكوف أنه كان للأمير بندر لقاءات أخرى في موسكو، لكنه رفض الإفصاح عن تفاصيل تلك اللقاءات.
وأوردت صحيفة روسية أخرى هي "أرجومينتي نيديلي"، وقتذاك معلومات مفادها أن موفد القيادة السعودية عرض صفقة تتوقف السعودية بموجبها عن توفير الدعم للمعارضة السورية مقابل أن تزود روسيا الجيش المصري بأسلحة تسدد السعودية قيمتها.

 بوابة الفجر​*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*صرح مصدر عسكرى بقيادة الجيش الثالث الميدانى ان خسائر الجيش الثالث المادية خلال هجمات انصار الرئيس المعزول يوم الاربعاء الماضى على خلفية فض اعتصام رابعة العدوية والنهضة بالقوة تخطت حاجز العشرين مليون جنيه .*

* ان تلف واحراق 5 مركبات بن مدرعة ودبابة الخاصة بالجيش الثالث الميدانى تقدر خسائرها المبدئية بين 20 الى 22 مليون جنيه ذل خلاف البنايات التى تم احراقها والسيرات التى تصادف وجودها فى الشارع .*​

* بوابة الفجر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*شكك محمد البلتاجي، في الرواية الرسمية لوزارة الداخلية المصرية التي قالت إن 25 من جنود الشرطة المصريين قد قتلوا في اعتداء من قبل جماعات إرهابية صباح اليوم في سيناء.

وقال البلتاجي على صفحته الشخصية على "تويتر": "لا أستبعد أن النظام الحالى هو من قتل جنود الأمن المركزي الـ25 في سيناء وضحى بهم من أجل تثبيت صورة المعركة ضد الإرهاب" على حد قوله.

وجدد البلتاجي إدانة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "كل صور القتل والعنف ضد المدنيين والعسكريين في سيناء وفي غير سيناء".

صدى البلد
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*باسل عادل  ينسحب على الهواء رافضا الجلوس مع ضيف إخواني*​






فيديو..

*باسل عادل ينسحب على الهواء رافضا الجلوس مع ضيف إخواني*






08/19/2013 - 19:59​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

*الجماعات الجهاية: نحن فى " قمة الانتصار".. ونزداد قوة بعد عزل مرسى
* *8/19/2013   8:48 PM​*​*



*​
*
*​*  مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل، محمد أبو سمرة الأمين العام للحزب الإسلامى  الجهادى والذراع السياسية للجماعات الجهادية، عن وجود حملة مفاوضات بين  قادة الجهاديين بسيناء وقادة القوات المسلحة لحقن دماء المصريين، مستشعرا  أن تأتي تلك التفاوضات بثمارها وتحقق النجاح لأنها ستصب في مصلحة الوطن.*​
*  وأكد أبوسمرة أن بعض الجماعات الجهادية بسيناء قد انحرفت عن الراية  الصحيحة وإزداد كفرها فبدأت بزيادة ضربات العنف بعد عزل مرسي , مشككا في أن  يكون الجهاديون وراء مقتل هؤلاء الجنود, مؤكداً أنهم لو قاموا بذلك لكانوا  تفاخروا بما فعلوه.*​
*  وحول أحداث العنف التى تشهدها ميادين مصر بعد عزل مرسي،  قال أبو سمرة إن  الإسلاميين اليوم في "قمة الانتصار" لأننا سمحنا للجيش  بفرصة استخدام  العنف ضدنا, الأمر الذي انعكس بشهادة دول العالم بأننا  كإسلاميين لم  نستخدم الأسلحة في اعتصاماتنا السلمية, مؤكدا " نحن لن ننكسر  أمام عزل  مرسي لأننا نزداد قوة يوماً بعد يوم, ويكفي أن هروب النخبة السياسية من  أمثال حمزاوى والبرادعى من سفينة الوطن".*​* بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على 11 شخصا من جنسيات مختلفة لكسرهم حظر التجوال بحلوان

                           الإثنين، 19 أغسطس  2013 - 20:13





                             أرشيفية                         
 كتب حازم عادل




ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة بمعاونة القوات المسلحة  على 11  شخصا يدرسون فى مركز الدراسات الإسلامية، ومن جنسيات مختلفة  بكورنيش النيل  بمنطقة حدائق حلوان أثناء تجولهم وقت حظر التجوال، وتم تحرير  محضر لهم،  وإخطار النيابة للتحقيق معهم.

وتبين من خلال الكشف عليهم أن 11 شخصا، منهم 2 مصريين و3 من كيزاخيستان و1   من كازخستان و1 سورى و2 من بنجلاديش و2 من ماليزيا، وأنهم يدرسون فى مصر  فى  مركز الدرسات الإسلامية، وأقروا أنهم يقومون بالاعتكاف فى بعض المساجد،   وأنهم تابعين لجماعة "التبليغ والدعوة". 







اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

*مدرعات الجيش تنتشر بميدان الجيزة بعد سماع دوى إطلاق نار
* *  الإثنين، 19 أغسطس  2013 - 20:37
* *





                             صورة أرشيفية 
* *كتب محمد مجدى السيسى
* *



 
* *انتشرت مدرعات الجيش بشكل مفاجئ بميدان الجيزة، بعد بدء  توقيت حظر  التجوال وأطلقت وابلا من الطلقات التحذيرية فى الهواء وطالبت  المتواجدين  بالميدان بالانصراف فورا، كما أمرت سائقى سيارات الأجرة  بالانصراف من  الميدان.
* *
وقال شهاد عيان لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن ذلك جاء بعد سمع دوى إطلاق نيران مجهولة المصدر بميدان الجيزة وبشارع المحطة.
* *اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على 11 شخصا من جنسيات مختلفة لكسرهم حظر التجوال بحلوان

*​*الإثنين، 19 أغسطس 2013 - 20:13

ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة بمعاونة القوات المسلحة على 11 شخصا يدرسون فى مركز الدراسات الإسلامية، ومن جنسيات مختلفة بكورنيش النيل بمنطقة حدائق حلوان أثناء تجولهم وقت حظر التجوال، وتم تحرير محضر لهم، وإخطار النيابة للتحقيق معهم.

وتبين من خلال الكشف عليهم أن 11 شخصا، منهم 2 مصريين و3 من كيزاخيستان و1 من كازخستان و1 سورى و2 من بنجلاديش و2 من ماليزيا، وأنهم يدرسون فى مصر فى مركز الدرسات الإسلامية، وأقروا أنهم يقومون بالاعتكاف فى بعض المساجد، وأنهم تابعين لجماعة "التبليغ والدعوة". 

اليوم السابع​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*رام الله - دنيا الوطن - وكالات
دمَر الجيش المصري مُنذ صباح الاثنين عددًا من الأنفاق المنتشرة أسفل الحدود الفلسطينية المصرية جنوب قطاع غزة، في أعنف علمية عسكرية تقوم بها مُنذ أشهر.

وأكد مصدر صحفي نقلاً عن شهود عيان برفح قيام حفارات مصرية بتدمير خمسة أنفاق، ثلاثة منها تستخدم لإدخال مواد البناء وأخرى للبضائع والسلع الغذائية، بمنطقة الصرصورية مقابل حي السلام شرق رفح.

ولفت ذات المصدر إلى أن عملية بواسطة حفارات ردمتها وغمرها بالمياه بعد أن تفجيرها بالديناميت، مشيرًا إلى أصوات انفجارات عالية سمعت على فترات بالمنطقة الحدودية، فيما شوهد الدخان يتصاعد من بعضها.

وأشار إلى أن قوات الجيش دمرت كذلك منزلاً وجدران خراسنية لأربع مزارع بالمنطقة المذكورة، فيما شوهد تواجد مكثف لمدرعات الجيش بجوار الحفارات وتحركات غير اعتيادية ونشطة لمركبات وآليات عسكرية على طول الحدود.

ونقل المصدر عن سكان محيط بوابة صلاح الدين، تأكيدهم بقيام الجيش المصري بتدمير نفق واحد على الأقل مساء اليوم بمحيط ميدان الجندي المجهول بواسطة مواد متفجرة، فيما كثفت قوات الأمن من تواجدها محيط المنطقة المذكورة وأغلقت طرقات رئيسة وقامت بعمليات تفتيش دقيقة للمركبات.

الغصين : السلطة من وراء اغلاق معبر رفح وأزمة حقيقية تنتظر قطاع غزة
قال إيهاب الغصين المتحدث باسم الحكومة بغزة, إن الضغوطات التي تمارسها "السلطة في رام الله" على الجانب المصري، من أهم الأسباب التي أدت إلى إغلاق معبر رفح البري.

وأضاف الغصين في تصريح متلفز مساء الأثنين، بأن ضغوطات السلطة على مصر دفعت باتجاه إغلاق المعبر الوحيد لحركة المسافرين من وإلى قطاع غزة.

وكشف عن أزمة حقيقية ستحل بغزة خلال الفترة المقبلة بعد إغلاق المعبر، خاصة في ظل حلول موعد بدء الجامعات والمدارس وإنتهاء إجازة الطلبة المغتربين للتعليم خارج القطاع.

وطالب المتحدث باسم الحكومة، الجانب المصري بأن تكون السيطرة على معبر نابعة من قرارات مصرية-فلسطينية بحتة ولا علاقة خارجية بها خاصة تلك الأروبية.

ويعدّ معبر رفح المنفذ الوحيد للمسافرين القادمين إلى قطاع غزة والمغادين منه، في ظل استمرار اغلاقه بشكل متكرر وذلك بعد الأحداث الدامية التي تشهدها مصر في معظم محافظاتها.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد رئيس تحرير جريدة الأسبوع مصطفي بكري، أنه يجب استدعاء سفراء الدول الذين يتلقون معلوماتهم عن مصر من مصادر مجهولة.
*
*كما طالب جبهة الإنقاذ في لقاء له على قناة الحياة بتوجيه بيان يبرأهم من البرادعي العميل حيث انه تخلى عن الجنسية المصرية.
*
*وطالب بكري، أوباما أن يعيد النظر في مشروع الشرق الأوسط الجديد, مؤكدا أن الأمريكيين يحاولون حل المشكلة الفلسطينية على حساب مصر .
*
*وقال أيضا إن مصر في الفترة الحالية تقاد بمخطط يوجد فى مكتب الارشارد ,موضحا أنه تعرض للعديد من التهديدات بقتل أولاده من قبل بعض القيادات الإخوانية.
*
*وعلق على حادث قتل 25 جندى بسيناء بأن القرضاوى والمرشد والبلتاجى والرئيس المعزول هم المسئولون عن دم هؤلاء الجنود ،واصفا الفريق السيسى بأنه فعل المستحيل لإقناع الرئيس المعزول بإيجاد حل للأزمة السياسية.
*





​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*قال الفنان خالد النبوى فى تغريدة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" إن تليفزيون أبوظبى ودبى بدولة الإمارات، قررا وقف عرض اﻷعمال التركية، احتجاجا على موقف تركيا من الأحداث بمصر.

اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*مصدر سيادي و من وراء مقتل الجنود في رفح اليوم
2013-08-19 21:12:30




**

كشفت مصادر سيادية مسؤولة أن التحريات الأولية لأجهزة المخابرات حول حادث مقتل جنود الأمن المركزي الذي وقع اليوم الاثنين، اشتراك ما يقرب من 18 عنصرا مسلحا في الحادث والذين يتركز وجودهم بإحدى البؤر الإجرامية جنوب الشيخ زويد. وقالت المصادر أن العناصر المسلحة التي يتم مطاردتها حاليا تضم عناصر من حماس وتنظيم القاعدة والسلفية الجهادية وهم ضمن خلية ارهابية التي المتورطة في حادث مقتل جنود رفح خلال شهر رمضان قبل الماضي.

وأوضحت المصادر أن الخلية الإرهابية التي تضم العناصر التي قتلت جنود الأمن المركزي اليوم وجنود الجيش عند رفح قبل ذلك تضم ما يقرب من 70 مسلحا تمكنت قوات الأمن من قتل ما يقرب من 20 منهم خلال الفترة منذ عزل الرئيس محمد مرسي وحتى الآن، حيث أن هذه الخلية كانت تعمل بتنسيق كامل مع قيادات من الإخوان المسلمين وقت حكم مرسي، وكانوا يقدمون لهم تسهيلات للدخول إلى سيناء عبر الأنفاق من غزة لتشكيل هذة الخلية.

وفي سياق متصل أنه وبعد عزل مرسي التحق عدد من أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان المسلمين الى هذه الخلية للعمل معها في استهداف رجال الجيش والشرطة كنوع من الانتقام.

ولفتت المصادر إلى أن القوات المسلحة أعلنت أمس الأحد، حالة الاستنفار القصوى حيث خرجت بأكثر من 10 طلعات جوية بطائرات الأباتشي لتمشيط المنطقة، وكذلك الدفع بقوات من الصاعقة والمظلات والمشاة داخل المناطق الوعرة، علاوة على نشر ما يقرب من 50 كمينا ثابت ومتحرك ودوريات الشرطة العسكرية بجميع مناطق شمال سيناء لفرض السيطرة الأمنية.




*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

* خلية من 70 إرهابيا وراء مقتل جنود الجيش فى مجزرة رفح الأولى.. و18 منهم نفذوا جريمة عساكر الأمن المركزى






08/19/2013 - 21:16
**
كشفت مصادر سيادية مسئولة، عن أن التحريات الأولية لأجهزة المخابرات حول حادث مقتل جنود الأمن المركزي، الذي وقع اليوم الاثنين، عن اشتراك ما يقرب من 18 عنصراً مسلحًا في الحادث، والذين يتركز وجودهم بإحدى البؤر الإجرامية جنوب الشيخ زويد.

وقالت المصادر إن العناصر المسلحة التي يتم مطاردتها حالياً تضم عناصر من حماس وتنظيم القاعدة والسلفية الجهادية، وهم ضمن الخلية الإرهابية المتورطة في حادث مقتل جنود رفح خلال شهر رمضان قبل الماضي.

وأوضحت المصادر أن الخلية الإرهابية التي تضم العناصر التي قتلت جنود الأمن المركزي اليوم وجنود الجيش عند رفح قبل ذلك تضم ما يقرب من 70 مسلحًا تمكنت قوات الأمن من قتل ما يقرب من 20 منهم خلال الفترة الماضية منذ عزل الرئيس محمد مرسي وحتى الآن، حيث إن هذه الخلية كانت تعمل بتنسيق كامل مع قيادات من الإخوان المسلمين وقت حكم مرسي وكانوا يقدمون لهم تسهيلات للدخول إلى سيناء عبر الأنفاق من غزة لتشكيل هذة الخلية.

وفي سياق متصل أكدت المصادر، أنه وبعد عزل مرسي التحق عدد من أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان المسلمين إلى هذه الخلية للعمل معها في استهداف رجال الجيش والشرطة كنوع من الانتقام لعزل مرسي.

ولفتت المصادر إلى أن القوات المسلحة أعلنت أمس حالة الاستفنار القصوى، حيث خرجت بأكثر من 10 طلعات جوية بطائرات الأباتشي لتمشيط المنطقة، وكذلك الدفع بقوات من الصاعقة والمظلات والمشاة داخل المناطق الوعرة، علاوة على نشر ما يقرب من 50 كميناً ثابتًا ومتحركاً ودوريات الشرطة العسكرية بجميع مناطق شمال سيناء لفرض السيطرة الأمنية.*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

أفاد مصدر أمنى أن مسلحين أطلقوا النار تجاه قسم شرطة الطالبية منذ قليل، مما دفع ضباط وأفراد القسم لمبادلتهم بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية، ونتج عن ذلك هروب المسلحين، وعادت الحالة إلى طبيعتها مرة أخرى.




​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*السعودية في رساله طمئنه لـ المصريين*
*2013-08-19 2103*​ 
*لا تقلقوا من قطع المعونات فأموالنا ملككم*​ 
*تعهد وزير الخارجية السعودي الأمير سعود الفيصل اليوم الاثنين بسد أي فجوات مالية تنتج عن سحب دول غربية لمساعداتها لمصر بسبب حملتها الأمنية على المحتجين من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والتي أدت إلى مقتل المئات منذ الأسبوع الماضي. ونقلت عنه وكالة الأنباء السعودية قوله: "لمن أعلنوا أنهم سيوقفون المساعدات لمصر أو لوحوا بمثل هذا التهديد إن الأمتين العربية والإسلامية ثريتان بشعوبهما ومواردهما ولن تحجما عن مد يد العون لمصر.*​ 
*




*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*
رام الله - دنيا الوطن
نقلت وكالة رويترز للأنباء عن وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية قولها إن حظر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في مصر سيكون فكرة سيئة.

وأضافت أنها تشعر بانزعاج شديد من الوفيات "المشكوك في أسبابها" لمحتجزين من الإخوان المسلمين في مصر دون ذكر مزيد من التفاصيل.

وكانت وزارة الداخلية المصرية قد أعلنت أمس عن وفاة 37 سجينًا في سجن أبو زعبل في محاولة لهرب بعض المساجين.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل: سماع دوي قذيفة آر بي جي في محيط مديرية شمال سيناء*​*



*​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أغسطس 2013)

*وقع انفجار ضخم فى مدينة العريش، عاصمة شمال سيناء، منذ قليل، مما أدى إلى حالة من الهلع بين المواطنين*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

*عااااجل فى قسم الطالبية* 
​ 
*مسلحون يطلقون النار على قسم الطالبية والشرطة تتبادل إطلاق الرصاص  *

  الإثنين، 19 أغسطس  2013 - 21:00






                             صورة ارشيفية 
كتب بهجت أبو ضيف​ 



 
أفاد مصدر أمنى أن مسلحين أطلقوا النار تجاه قسم شرطة  الطالبية  منذ قليل، مما دفع ضباط وأفراد القسم لمبادلتهم بإطلاق الأعيرة  النارية،  ونتج عن ذلك هروب المسلحين، وعادت الحالة إلى طبيعتها مرة أخرى.


اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*انفجار ضخم يهز مدينة العريش بشمال سيناء

الإثنين، 19 أغسطس 2013 - 21:33
*​*



​
وقع انفجار ضخم فى مدينة العريش، عاصمة شمال سيناء، منذ قليل، مما أدى إلى حالة من الهلع بين المواطنين، ومن المرجح أن يكون الانفجار فى أحد المنشآت الهامة​اليوم السابع
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

*المئات يقوموا بتحطيم  مطعم  مؤمن  احتجاجًا على مصرع الجنود في حادث رفح
    2013-08-19 21:22:18    






**سى بى سى:المئات من أهالي المنوفية*
* بتحطيم مطعم "مؤمن" احتجاجًا على مصرع 21 من أبناء المحافظة في حادث رفح




*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*حبس 7 من جماعة الإ﻿خوان المسلمين 15 يوما بالإسكندرية.. بينهم القيادي حمدي حسن
**
تاريخ النشر : 2013-08-19


رام الله - دنيا الوطن
افادت صحيفة الاهرام المصرية بأن النيابة العامة بالإسكندرية قررت مساءاليوم الاثنين حبس القيادي البارز بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين حمدي حسن و6 آخرين من قيادات الجماعة 15 يوماً على ذمة التحقيق.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*قال مصدر عسكرى لــ"اليوم السابع" إنه لا صحة لما أوردته قناة "سكاى نيوز عربية" حول إعلان سيناء منطقة مغلقة، مؤكدا أن الوضع فى سيناء كما هو، دون أى إجراءات استثنائية، سوى تشديد الإجراءات الأمنية على المنشات الحيوية وأقسام الشرطة، وأكمنة الجيش.
*
*وأوضح المصدر أن قوات الجيش والشرطة فى سيناء سوف تحكم سيطرتها على الأوضاع الأمنية خلال الساعات المقبلة، كاشفا أن هناك تحركات مكثفة لمحاولة الوصول إلى الجناة الذين ارتكبوا مجزرة رفح الثانية.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

عاجل و كر وفر بين الأهالي وأنصار مرسي بالهرم
    2013-08-19 21:50:26    






  [COLOR=black !important] كر وفر بين الأهالي وأنصار ''مرسي'' بالهرم​	   	شهد شارع الهرم حالة من الكر والفر بين الأهالي والعشرات من أنصار الرئيس  السابق محمد مرسي.  	وأطلق أنصار ''مرسي'' عدة أعيرة نارية بطريقة عشوائية، ما أدى لإثارة  الخوف والفزع بين قاطني المنطقة وسط تعالي أصوات الصراخ والعويل من أسطح  العقارات المحيطة بمكان المشاجرة.




​
​[/COLOR]


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*سمع أهالى مدينة العريش، منذ قليل، دوى إطلاق نار كثيف من عدة مناطق، بعد أن سمعوا دوى انفجار كبير أعقبه إطلاق نار من أقسام أول وثان العريش، والنجدة والسجن المركزى، وسط حالة من الرعب والفزع.

وقالت مصادر، إن دوى إطلاق الرصاص ناتج عن حدوث مطاردات بين الأمن وعناصر إرهابية.


اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أغسطس 2013)

*حطم نحو 150 من أهالى وشباب محافظة المنوفية، محل مؤمن التابع لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بشارع الاستاد بشبين الكوم، حيث قاموا بتكسير اللافتة الرئيسية وواجهة المحل، وذلك بعد استشهاد 21 من أهالى المنوفية فى حادث سيناء.
*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل: سقوط قذيفة على مبنى المخابرات الحربية وتعرض منشآت حيوية لعدة هجمات



​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*«الاتحاد الأوروبي» ينهي اجتماعه الطارئ بشأن مصر دون قرارات*




​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*كر وفر بين الأهالي وأنصار مرسي بالهرم
*​*
**2013-08-19 21:50:26*​




​
*
كر وفر بين الأهالي وأنصار ''مرسي'' بالهرم
شهد شارع الهرم حالة من الكر والفر بين الأهالي والعشرات من أنصار الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي. وأطلق أنصار ''مرسي'' عدة أعيرة نارية بطريقة عشوائية، ما أدى لإثارة الخوف والفزع بين قاطني المنطقة وسط تعالي أصوات الصراخ والعويل من أسطح العقارات المحيطة بمكان المشاجرة.




​*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*البابا_تواضروس يعزي #الرئيس في شهداء #الأمن_المركزي.. ويؤكد: عدل الله سيتحقق*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*وزير التضامن الاجتماعي: اذا اثبتت النيابة ادانة اعضاء من مجلس ادارة جمعية الاخوان فسيتم حلها فورا *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*اليونسكو تدين اعمال الاخوان ضد الاثار والمتاحف*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*مريكا تتجاهل حادث رفح وتدين قتل الإخوان...
*2013-08-19 22:07:29


*




عبرت وزارة الخارجية الامريكية عن القلق العميق اليوم الاثنين بشأن وفاة عدد من المحتجزين من جماعة الاخوان المسلمين في مصر، وأوضحت أنها لا تعتقد أنه ينبغي حظر الجماعة. *
*وفي أشارة إلى وفاة حوالي 38 من انصار الاخوان اثناء ترحيلهم الى سجن أمس في ظروف مختلف عليها قالت المتحدثة باسم الوزارة جين ساكي للصحفيين "نحن منزعجون بشدة من الوفيات المشكوك في أسبابها لمحتجزي الإخوان المسلمين أثناء ما قيل إنها محاولة هروب من سجن قرب القاهرة."

الوفد*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

* | #وزير_الداخلية: استهداف جنود #سيناء رد فعل على اعتقال «#الظواهري»*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*"الوطنية للتغيير" تطالب بإقامة جنازة شعبية لشهداء رفح يوم الجمعة بالتحرير.. وتجديد التفويض للجيش*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*حاتم البلك مدير مكتب الوكالة الالمانية بشمال سيناء:هجوم مسلح على مبنى  المخابرات الحربية بشرق العريش..وقوات الامن تتعامل مع المسلحين الآن*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*مصدر قضائي: مرسي رفض الإجابة على اتهام النيابة له بالتحريض على قتل متظاهرين 

قال مصدر قضائي، الإثنين، إن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي رفض الإجابة على أسئلة محقق النيابة المتعلقة باتهامه بالتحريض علي القتل والشروع في قتل متظاهرين في محيط قصر الاتحادية الرئاسي يوم 5 ديسمبرالماضي.
وأمرت النيابة العامة، الإثنين، بحبس مرسي 15 يومًا احتياطيا على ذمة التحقيقات التي تجريها معه النيابة في قضية أحداث العنف التي وقعت أمام قصرالاتحادية الرئاسي
وأسندت النيابة لمرسي تهمة ارتكاب جرائم التحريض على القتل والشروع في قتل المتظاهرين السلميين، واحتجاز وتعذيب بعضهم داخل غرفة ملحقة بسور قصر الاتحادية.وبحسب المصدر، الذي طلب عدم نشر اسمه، فإن مرسي «لم يتجاوب مع المحقق على الإطلاق»، مضيفًا أن المحقق انتقل إلي مرسي في مقر محبسه التابع للجيش، وواجهه بالاتهامات المنسوبة إليه، ثم غادر مكان احتجاز مرسي وأصدر قراره بالحبس.




*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*مصرع مدير مكتب «الأهرام» في إطلاق نار من كمين للجيش بدمنهور*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*لقبض على نقيب المعلمين الإخواني بأسيوط*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*حبس أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة بالدقهلية 15 يومًا*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*إشتباكات عنيفة بين الأهالى وجماعة الإخوان بالشرقية .. والأمن يحاول السيطرة على الموقف*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*مسيرات أنصار مرسي تفشل في الاعتصام بالميادين في القاهرة والجيزة بعد هجوم الأهالي*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*رجال الشرطة العسكرية يحملون جثامين شهداء رفح فى جنازة عسكرية*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*تجديد حبس رئيس ديوان الجمهورية السابق ونائبه 15 يومًا في أحداث #الاتحادية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*الشروق | إلقاء القبض على أربعة من أنصار #مرسي بعد فض تظاهرة لهم بـ #البحيرة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*تهانى_الجبالى:نشيد الموقف السعودى الداعم لمصر..وعلى الدبلوماسية المصرية انتهاج سياسة جديدة بالمرحلة الحالية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أغسطس 2013)

*
الصفحة الرسمية لإتحاد شباب ماسبيرو‎
لفظ مجند من أبناء الدقهلية أنفاسه الأخيرة متأثرا بجراحه إثر إطلاق الإرهابيين الأعيرة النارية عليه هو زوملاؤه العزل برفح أثناء إنهائهم فترة خدمتهم ويدعى مينا ممدوح منير 22 عاما من قرية الحوال التابعة لمركز السنبلاوين .
ومن المقرر أن يتم تشييع جثمانه من كنيسة مارى جرجس بالسنبلاوين فور وصول الجثمان من القاهر*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> الصفحة الرسمية لإتحاد شباب ماسبيرو‎
> لفظ مجند من أبناء الدقهلية أنفاسه الأخيرة متأثرا بجراحه إثر إطلاق الإرهابيين الأعيرة النارية عليه هو زوملاؤه العزل برفح أثناء إنهائهم فترة خدمتهم ويدعى مينا ممدوح منير 22 عاما من قرية الحوال التابعة لمركز السنبلاوين .
> ومن المقرر أن يتم تشييع جثمانه من كنيسة مارى جرجس بالسنبلاوين فور وصول الجثمان من القاهر*


*ياااااااااااااااااارب ارحمنا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أغسطس 2013)

*انباء عن استشهاد جميع افراد كمين " الدواويس " بطريق الاسماعلية ـ القاهرة”​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*المهندس نجيب ساويرس هاتفيا من #بروكسل ل"هنا العاصمة":الغرب لديه صور مغلوطة عن الأحداث فى #مصر وجئنا لتوضيح الصورة بالمستندات *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*وزير الداخلية: قيادات "الإخوان" هربوا من اعتصام "رابعة" في ملابس تنكرية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*لميس_الحديدى:مجموعة قنوات سى بى سى انتجت فيلما وثائقيا لرصد انتهاكات وجرائم جماعة الاخوان..ونشره  بالولايات المتحده *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*استشهاد مدير مكتب الأهرام في كمين بالبحيرة.. وإصابة حامد البربري من "الجمهورية"*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*لميس الحديدى:#عمرو_موسى اتصل بوزير الخارجية السعودى لشكره على موقف المملكة #السعودية من مصر
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*متحف النوبة باسوان تحت حراسة القوات المسلحة: بناء على تعليمات صادرة  للمستشار العسكرى باسوان*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

* محافظ #القاهرة: 85 مليون جنيه تكلفة إصلاحات #رابعة و #الميرغني و #الاتحادية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

* منظمة حقوقية: «الجماعات التكفيرية» تمارس عمليات منظمة ضد #الجيش و #الشرطة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*الحماية المدنية تسيطرعلى حريق بمصنع «دلتا فوم» بالمنطقة الصناعية بقويسنا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

*مفاجأه مدوية يكشفها وزير الداخلية: الظواهري السبب في قتل الجنود







 			وزير الداخلية اثناء وصوله مطار الماظة

*​

*0* 
* 

  		 			تاريخ النشر : 2013-08-19						









 			رام الله - دنيا الوطن
 أكد اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، أن الحادث الغادر لجنودنا في رفح   اليوم رد فعل على مواجهة الدولة للإرهاب، خاصة عقب القبض على محمد   الظواهري، مضيفا أن مصر دخلت حربا مع الإرهاب وستكون حربا شرسة لفترة قد   تطول.

 وأضاف الوزير خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع "سي بي سي"، أطمئن المصريين بأننا   ألقينا القبض على بعض قيادات جماعة الإخوان وجار القبض على الآخرين، وسيتم   نشر قائمة بأسماء كل من تم ضبطهم، ولكن ليس في الوقت الحالي، حيث لن  نتراجع  حتى يتم القبض على رؤس الإخوان.

 وشدد وزير الداخلية على القصاص لما حدث في قسم شرطة كرادسة، وأشار إلى أن   سبب وفاة السجناء في سجن "أبوزعبل" هو الاختناق وليس طلقات نارية.* 



​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*حبس حمدي حسن و21 عضوًا بـ«الإخوان» في الإسكندرية 15 يومًا على ذمة التحقيقات*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*اوفد رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت المستشار عدلي منصور مستشاره الاعلامي احمد المسلماني لعقد لقاءات تشاورية مع رموز القوي السياسية.

واوضح مصدر رئاسي ان هذه اللقاءات التشاورية ستبدأ بلقاء مع السيد عمرو موسي غدا الثلاثاء.

صدى البلد*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*19منظمه حقوقيه تدين مجزرة رفح*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*خبير أمني: سيناء عنوان الأزمة.. وجماعة الإخوان متورطة فيما يحدث هناك *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*الكنيسة ال#كاثوليكية تؤكد رفضها لمحاولات التدخل في #شئون #مصر http://t.co/NmZypHKkmlhttp://t.co/NmZypHKkml*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

* تركيا تتهم «التعاون الإسلامي» بـ«اللامبالاة» وتطالبها بالتدخل لوقف العنف بمصر*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*عادل حمودة يكشف تفاصيل استقبال "الإخوان" للبرادعي بمطار بروكسيل*​*8/19/2013 10:2​​​​
​
كشف عادل حمودة، رئيس مجلس تحرير صحيفة الفجر، عن وصول دكتور محمد البرادعي المستشار السابق لرئيس الجمهورية للشئون الخارجية لمطار بروكسيل ببلجيكا .​حمودة أكد أن البرادعي وصل مطار بروكسيل رفقة زوجته، غير أن المفاجأة كانت في وجود أحد أعضاء التنظيم الدولي للإخوان في استقباله وعلى باب الطائرة!.​المثير أن فكرة استقبال الزوار على باب الطائرة غير موجودة سوى للمسؤولين الرسميين وهو ما لا يتميز به حاليا البرادعي أو عضو التنظيم الدولي للجماعة، فكان الطبيعي أن يكون الاستقبال بالصالات المخصصة لهذه الأغراض.​البرادعي وزوجته خرجا رفقة عضو التنظيم الدولي من بوابة خاصة، في ظل إجراءات أمنية مشددة جدا.​جدير بالذكر أن البرادعي كان قد فاجأ الرأي العام المصري بتقديم استقالته من منصبه كنائب للرئيس للشئون الخارجية بعد ساعات من شروع وزارة الداخلية في فض اعتصام الإخوان برابعة العدوية والنهضة.​
بوابة الفجر​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*لازهر يشيد بالموقف العربى العظيم للدفتع عن مصر وسيادتها*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*وزير الثقافة يكشف ممارسات الاخوان فى مؤتمر صحفي عالمي

*
*



*​ *
  يقيم وزير الثقافة  د. محمد صابر عرب غدا الثلاثاء مؤتمرا صحفيا عالميا  للكشف عن الممارسات  الارهابيه لجماعة الاخوان. وما اقترفوة من نهب وسلب  لاثار مصر فى عدة  محافظات.
  المؤتمر يقام بالمجلس الأعلى للثقافة في تمام الساعة الثالثة مسائا.

  يذكران جبهتي الإنقاذ والابداع اكدوا إلغاء المؤتمر الصحفي الذي أعلنتا  عنه  بتاريخ الثلاثاء 20 أغسطس نظراً لتعارضه مع دعوة وزارة * *الثقافة لإقامة  مؤتمره ، وذلك حتى لا يحدث تعارض وتشتيت للحضور من فنانين ومثقفين وكذلك  وسائل الإعلام العالمية والمحلية.

  وجددت جبهتي الابداع والانقاذ دعمهما لكل الجهود المخلصة لتوضيح الموقف في مصر للإعلام في كل دول العالم.* *

  وكان د عرب قد ناشد المصريين الشرفاء بالنزول لحماية منشآتهم من أوبرا   ومسارح وقصور ثقافة ومراكز ابداع ومكتبات ودور كتب، ومشاركة زملائهم من أمن   وزارة * *الثقافة في حماية تلك المنشآت، حتي تظل مصر دولة عظمي بثقافتها  وتحارب هجمة الجهل والظلام .

  وأوضح الوزير أن تلك المنشآت مملوكة للشعب قبل أن تكون ملكا للدولة والتى   قد تتعرض للتخريب من قبل بعض الجماعات التى تقوم بحرق كل المؤسسات  الحكومية  لإحداث حالة من الفوضى فى البلاد.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*ئيس محكمة استئناف المنصورة السابق يتقدم ببلاغ لحل حزب الحرية والعدالة وغلق قناة الجزيرة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*مصادر : 3 قذائف اربى جى تستهدف مبنى المخابرات الحربية بالعريش ولا يوجد أصابات أو قتلي*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*أمريكا تتجاهل حادث رفح وتدين قتل الإخوان

*​ *




ضحايا رفح
*​ *
     	 	عبرت وزارة الخارجية الامريكية عن القلق العميق اليوم الاثنين بشأن  وفاة  عدد من المحتجزين من جماعة الاخوان المسلمين في مصر، وأوضحت أنها لا  تعتقد  أنه ينبغي حظر الجماعة.
    	وفي أشارة إلى وفاة حوالي 38 من انصار الاخوان اثناء ترحيلهم الى سجن  أمس  في ظروف مختلف عليها قالت المتحدثة باسم الوزارة جين ساكي للصحفيين  "نحن  منزعجون بشدة من الوفيات المشكوك في أسبابها لمحتجزي الإخوان المسلمين  أثناء ما قيل إنها محاولة هروب من سجن قرب القاهرة."*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أغسطس 2013)

*أهالى شهداء مذبحة رفح فى المنوفيه يطاردون الاخوان قى الشوارع ويحرقون مقرات حزب الحرية والعدالة ومحلات الاخوان بالمنوفيه والأمن يحاول السيطرة على الموقف*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*صحيفة روسية: "بوتين" رفض عرضا سعوديا بتقديم سلاح للجيش المصرى بقيمة 15 مليار دولار

*
*




                                             الرئيس الروسي فلاديمير بوتين                 *​ *
                                       أ ش أ                  
                  كشفت صحيفة  "كومسومولسكايا برافدا" الروسية اليوم الاثنين أن الرئيس  الروسي فلاديمير  بوتين عارض فكرة تقديم أسلحة لمصر تسدد قيمتها المملكة  العربية السعودية،  خشية أن تستغل من الدعاية الغربية ضد روسيا، وتتهمها  بتقديم سلاح يستخدم في العنف في مصر،  قائلاً إن روسيا لا تبيع ذمتها.

وأوردت  الصحيفة في تقرير لها اليوم الاثنين أنه هناك تقارير إعلامية عن  أحداث مصر  تشير إلى أن المملكة العربية السعودية تقوم بدور مهم في دعم  الجيش المصري،  وتمكّن من الإمساك بزمام الأمور في مصر، لافتة إلى أن  السعودية لا تثق في  "الإخوان المسلمين".* *

وأضافت الصحيفة أنه فيما يتعلق بزيارة الأمير  بندر بن سلطان، الأمين العام  لمجلس الأمن الوطني السعودي ورئيس الاستخبارات  العامة، للعاصمة الروسية  موسكو في نهاية يوليو الماضي، أشيع أن الأمير  بندر عرض خلال اجتماعه مع  الرئيس الروسي فلاديمير بوتين شراء أسلحة روسية  تقدر قيمتها بما يصل إلى  15 * *مليار دولار مقابل ألا تعترض روسيا على اقتراح  عقوبات جديدة ضد النظام السوري في مجلس الأمن الدولي.

وذكرت الصحيفة  الروسية أن بوتين رفض ذلك العرض قائلاً: إن روسيا لا تبيع  ذمتها، مشيرة  إلى أنه "بات واضحاً أن القصد كان تسليم الأسلحة الروسية  التي يشتريها  السعوديون إلى الجيش المصري". * *

وأضافت الصحيفة "ما من شك في أن  وسائل الإعلام الغربية كانت ستزعم أن  روسيا مسئولة عن سقوط القتلى في  القاهرة"، حيث أعربت الصحيفة عن استحسانها  لقرار بوتين.* *

وكان يوري  أوشاكوف، مساعد الرئيس الروسي، قد أبلغ الصحفيين أن المباحثات  التي جرت بين  الرئيس الروسي فلاديمير بوتين والأمير بندر بن سلطان في  موسكو في الـ31  يوليو 2013 أظهرت "قلق موسكو والرياض إزاء الوضع القائم في  المنطقة  وتطوراته".* *

وأشار إلى أن اللقاء بين بوتين والأمير بندر تناول مناقشة مواضيع أخرى تخص الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا بالإضافة على الوضع في سوريا.* *

ولم يتناول اللقاء الذي شهد "مباحثات مستفيضة وشيقة ترتدي الطابع الفلسفي" وفقاً لما قاله مساعد الرئيس الروسي، مناقشة أية صفقة.* *

وأكد أوشاكوف أنه كان للأمير بندر لقاءات أخرى في موسكو، لكنه رفض الإفصاح عن تفاصيل تلك اللقاءات.* *

وأوردت  * *صحيفة  روسية أخرى هي "أرجومينتي نيديلي"، وقتذاك معلومات مفادها أن موفد   القيادة السعودية عرض صفقة تتوقف السعودية بموجبها عن توفير الدعم للمعارضة   السورية مقابل أن تزود روسيا الجيش المصري بأسلحة تسدد السعودية قيمتها.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*كارثة .. الإخوان أحرقوا 15 ألف كتاب بمنزل “هيكل” ومن بينها كتاب “وصف مصر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل| "الإرشاد العالمي" في رسالة لكافة قواعده: طالبوا سلطات بلادكم بالاحتجاج على "الانقلاب"*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*ألمانيا تدين «الهجوم الإرهابي» على الجنود في سيناء وتطالب بتأمين الأقباط*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*عماد الدين أديب:الاتحاد الأوروبى لم يتخذ اى اجراءات او قرارات ضد #مصر فى اجتماعه اليوم .. والاتحاد لم يستجب لتحركات #تركيا*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*لن تصدق ..  تهاني الجبالي تكشف حقيقة شقيق أوباما "الإخواني"

*​ *





تهاني الجبالي
*​*            	       	      	 	كشفت المستشارة تهاني  الجبالي، نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية السابق، خلال  لقائها ببرنامج  "بيتنا الكبير" على التلفزيون المصري، عن الأسباب الرئيسية،  لعدم محاربة  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية للتنظم الدولي لجماعة الإخوان.
    	وقالت الجبالي، إن الدولة التى تحرك المجتمع الدولى ضد مصر، متهمة  بوثائق  لدى أجهزة الأمن القومى المصري، ولابد وأن تظهر للنور، لتؤكد بأن  هذا  التنظيم الدولي صُرف عليه من المخابرات الأمريكية حتى يصل إلى سدة  الحكم.
	وأضافت "نحن نهدي للشعب الأمريكي معلومة أن شقيق  رئيسهم الإفريقي هو أحد  مهندسى الاستثمارات للتنظيم الدولي للإخوان  المسلمين"، وعندما طلب منها  مقدم البرنامج إعادة تصريحها مرة أخرى قالت:  "شقيق أوباما  هو أحد مهندسي  الاستثمارات للتنظيم الدولي للإخوان المسلمين"، ولذلك فهم  لا يريدون محاربة  قيادة التنظيم حتى الآن بسبب ذلك، على حد قولها.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*أدانت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، الاعتداء المسلح الذي وقع بحق قوات الأمن المصرية في مدينة #سيناء والذي أدى لمقتل 25مجندا وإصابة اثنين آخرين*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*اللواء سامح سيف اليزل الخبير الأمنى ضيف برنامج "بهدوء":تم التوصل إلى القائمين بالعمل الإرهابى اليوم*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*قال  نيافة الانبا رافائيل سكرتير المجمع المقدس منذ قليل عبر حساب نيافته  بتويتر "قلوبنا تعتصر بالألم الشديد بسبب جنودنا الذين قتلوا بالغدر في رفح  بيد الإرهاب"
 وأختتم نيافته قائﻻ:"يا الله عزي قلوب أهاليهم وأرفع عن مصر هذا الكرب واحمي جيشنا"
 يذكر ان قداسة البابا تواضروس الثانى قد بعث برقية عزاء بأسم الكنيسة  القبطية الارثوذكسية فى شهداء الوطن للسيد المستشار عدلى منصور مؤكدا فيها  ان عدل الله سيتحقق.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2013)

*تصبحوا على خير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*الزند وتفاصيل رهيبه وخطيره الان عن قضاه يطلقون النار فى مظاهرات الاخوان
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT="]اصدرت الجمعية الدولية لحقوق الانسان بالمانيا بيان شديد اللهجمة متهمة الاخوان المسلمين[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT="]بحرق الكنائس والتحرش بالراهبات وتصف الاخوان المسلمين بالارهابيين فى السابقة الاولى من نوعها او تطور غير مسبوق[/FONT]*
*[FONT="]بالتعاون مع اتحاد المنظمات القبطية فى اوربا ومنظمة حقوق الانسان فى الشرق الاوسط بسويسرا[/FONT][/B][B][FONT="]“ ME-HR “[/FONT]*
*[FONT="]مع نشطاء اخرين من اوربا[/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT="]التى اسسها مدحت قلادة[/FONT]*​

​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*انتقدت شبكة "فوكس نيوز" الأمريكية، الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما بشدة، قائلة إنه أعطى نائب الرئيس المصري للشؤون الخارجية محمد البرادعي ووزير الخارجية الأمريكي جون كيري فرصة ليست في محلها للتفاوض بشأن الأوضاع المصرية، الأمر الذي وصفته الشبكة بأنه مجرد تضييع وقت دبلوماسي. 
وذكرت الشبكة أن أوباما راهن على صداقة كيري والبرادعي القديمة، فظل كيري طوال الأسابيع الماضية يتفاوض مع البرادعي ظنا منه أن هذه أفضل سياسة ممكنة لأمريكا حاليا، بحسب مسؤول رفيع المستوى فى الخارجية الأمريكية. *
*وأضاف المسؤول أن البرادعي، الذي استقال من منصبه بعد شهر من توليه، لم يكن هو الشخص الصحيح من أجل التفاوض مع أمريكا، ورغم ذلك استمر كيري في جعله همزة الوصل الوحيدة بين البلدين لاقتناعه أنه الوحيد القادر على التأثير على الرئيس المؤقت عدلي منصور ووزير الدفاع عبد الفتاح السيسي. *
*وأكدت الشبكة أن أوباما علق آمالا على هذه المحادثات حتى وصل الأمر لاتخاذه إجازة، مقتنعاً أن مساعي كيري ستكلل بالنجاح. وصرح نفس المسؤول الأمريكي بالقاهرة أن كيري فشل في محادثاته، وانتهى الأمر بفشل أمريكي نتيجة إيمانهم بالبرادعي وخسارة أوباما لمصداقيته أمام شعبه.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*المتحدث العسكري: تدمير 8 أنفاق في تل رفح بسيناء
*08/19/2013 - 23:59

*



*
*
أفادت القناة الأولى على التليفزيون المصري، في نبأ عاجل، أن المتحدث العسكري قال إن قوات حرس الحدود تمكنت من تدمير 8 أنفاق في منطقة تل رفح بسيناء*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*أعلن التليفزيون المصري في نبأ عاجل، أن رئاسة الجمهورية أعلنت الحداد رسميا على شهداء رفح لمدة 3 أيام، اعتبارا من اليوم.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*مذيعة الفراعين تطالب بسحب الجنسية المصرية من اللاعب أبو تريكة *​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

*أكدت وزارة الدفاع الألمانية أمس أنها تبحث وقف الشراكة العسكرية مع مصر، في ضوء ما تشهده حاليا من تطورات على الصعيد الداخلي. 

وذكرت وكالة الأنباء الكويتية "كونا" أن المتحدث باسم الوزارة قال في مؤتمر صحفي إن "مسألة مواصلة الشراكة العسكرية مع البلد الذي يعاني من أزمة سياسية تخضع حاليا للبحث في الأوساط السياسية الألمانية ومع الشركاء الأوروبيين". *

*وتأتي تصريحات المسؤول الألماني بعد قرار الحكومة قبل يومين تجميد صادرات الأسلحة إلى مصر، بعد فض السلطات الأربعاء الماضي اعتصامات تنظيم الإخوان المسلمين. *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*يتم  الآن  أطلاق  النيران  علي  قسم  شرطه  برج  العرب  ببورسعيد*

*فيتـــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*نفى سعد خيرت الشاطر، نجل نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، خيرت الشاطر، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، أن يكون قد أجرى مقابلات صحفية زعم خلالها امتلاك وثائق تدين الرئيس الأمريكي، باراك أوباما، وقد تودي به إلى السجن، مؤكداً أنه لم يجر مقابلات صحفية بهذا الشأن.*
*صدى البلد*​* 
​*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*قام أحد أبناء صعيد مصر بعمل إستمارت توقعيات تحت عنوان " حملة إنفصال الصعيد " , حيث تأتى الحملة حسب صاحبها بإنها فصل صعيد مصر نظراً لنهب ثرواتها فى الفترات الماضية , مؤكداً على التقدم للأمم المتحدة بالطلب .*
*وهو ما لاقى حالة من السخط العام بمواقع التواصل الإجتماعى فيس بوك وتويتر , وأيضاً سخرية بشكل عام .*​*



​*​*بوابة الفجر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*أنباء  عن  قرب  القبض  علي  مرشد  الأخوان  محمد  بديع *
*طبقا  ل وائل  الأبراشي  علي  قناه  المحور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*تم  القبض  علي  مرشد  الجماعه  محمد  بديع  في  أحدي  شقق  مدينه  نصر ..  وتم  تأكيد  الخبر  عن  طريق  أحدي  القيادات  الأمنيه ... *​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*ثورة غضب بالمنوفية.. وتحطيم لممتلكات الإخوان
*​*
*2013-08-20 01:33:31​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*بلاغ يتهم علاء عبد الفتاح بسب وقذف «السيسي»*
*فيتو

*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

* مصطفى حمزه داخل سجن العقرب الذى تم القبض عليه امس مع الظواهرى الذى قام بمحاوله اغتيال مبارك ... قناه  دريم
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد علي، المتحدث الرسمي باسم القوات المسلحة: "فى ضوء رصد محاولات عناصر مجهولة لاعتلاء أسطح بعض العمارات والمبانى فى مناطق مختلفة بالقاهرة والمحافظات، والادعاء بانتسابهم إلى القوات المسلحة والشرطة، واتساقاً مع ما تم رصده على مدار الأيام الماضية، تطالب القوات المسلحة المواطنين المصريين حول الجمهورية باتخاذ الآتي:-

١ - اتخاذ الحيطة والحذر من قيام أفراد مجهولة باعتلاء أسطح المباني والعمارات

٢ - اتخاذ مجالس إدارات / ملاك العمارات كافة الإجراءات اللازمة لإغلاق الأسطح بشكل محكم، ومنع أى عناصر مجهولة من اعتلائها.

٣ - اتخاذ اللازم للتأكد من هوية الأفراد التى تحاول اعتلاء أسطح العمارات والمباني ، ومطالبتهم بإبراز تحقيق الشخصية خاصة الذين يدعون انتماءهم إلى القوات المسلحة أو الشرطة.

٤ - الإبلاغ الفورى عن أى محاولات مشبوهة من مثل هذه الأعمال على الأرقام الخاصة بالقوات المسلحة والشرطة.

فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على محمد بديع مرشد "الإخوان" في مدينة نصر

ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية، القبض على محمد بديع مرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بصحبة شخص آخر في إحدى الشقق السكنية في مدينة نصر خلف ميدان رابعة العدوية.

وقالت التحقيقات الأولية أن المرشد كان يختفي في شقة في شارع الطيران خلف ميدان رابعة العدوية ملك لأحد الأطباء التابعيين لجماعة الإخوان المسلميين.

وكانت الاجهزة الأمنية قد قامت بتمشيط المنطقة وحصر عدد الشقق المفروشة التي كان يتردد عليها قيادات الجماعة للتمكن من القبض عليهم، وتم رصد المرشد بعد تردد أحد القيادات الإخوانية على تلك الشقة ، وتم إعداد مأمورية من العمليات الخاصة والامن العام ومباحث القاهرة وبمداهمة الشقة ألقي القبض على محمد بديع وشخص آخر كان يختبئ معه.

وتحفظت الأجهزة الامنية على أجهزة كمبيوتر كانت موجودة داخل الشقة لفحصها وبعض الكتب وأوراق التي كانت بحوزتهم.
*
*صدى البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

* مصدر أمني: *
*المرشد كان مختبئًا داخل شقة بـ"رابعة" وضُبط دون مقاومة

أكد مصدر أمني بمديرية أمن القاهرة، القبض على المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان محمد بديع داخل شقة بمنطقة "رابعة العدوية" في مدينة نصر، وقال في تصريح خاص لـ"فيتو":*
* إن قوات الأمن داهمت الشقة في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم بعد ورود معلومات من شهود عيان رأوا "بديع" وتم ضبطه دون مقاومة.


فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*انفراد.. لحظة القبض على المرشد بمدينة نصر





















فيتو*


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أغسطس 2013)

*  سبحان  الله   اللى يشوفك دلوقتى مش يشوفك من شهرين بس  ​*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*





ترحيل المرشد لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين إلى سجن العقرب بطرة*

*

*

08/20/2013 - 02:03
​
*أكد مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية، أن الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى طريقه إلى سجن العقرب بطرة، وذلك عقب إلقاء القبض عليه فى شقة سكنية ومعه   6   سيدات  أعمارهم  تتراوح  بين  19  و  75  عام  فى 89  شارع الطيران بمنطقة رابعة العدوية بحى مدينة نصر بالقاهرة.*​*
وأضاف المصدر الأمنى لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن المرشد العام تم إلقاء القبض عليه، ولم يعثر بحوزته على أى نوع من الأسلحة أو غيره.​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*أنباء عن القبض على «حسن مالك»
*​8/20/2013 2:16 AM
*



*

*ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على محمد بديع مرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.*

*وفي السياق ذاته ترددت أنباء عن قيام إحدى الجهات السيادية بإلقاء القبض على رجل الأعمال القيادي بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين حسن مالك مساء اليوم في أحد الأكمنة المعدة له.*

* بوابة الفجر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*مسيرة للتيارات الإسلامية بكوم امبو وحراسة مشددة لقسم الشرطة وكنيسة مار جرجس 
الثلاثاء 20.08.2013 - 02:20 ص






نظم العشرات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول الدكتور محمد مرسي مسيرة حاشدة بمدينة كوم أمبو مساء الاثنين جابت عددا من شوارع المدينة ، وقد انطلقت المسيرة التي شارك فيها المنتمون للتيارات الإسلامية من أمام مسجد الأوقاف بالسبعين ، وردد المشاركون فيها هتافات مناهضة للجيش والشرطة.

وفي نفس الوقت كان هناك استنفار أمني وحراسة مشددة بمحيط قسم شرطة كوم أمبو ، وكنيسة مار جرجس من خلال انتشار مدرعات الجيش فى بعض شوارع المدينة.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*
مفاجأة.. نجل "المرشد" مازال على قيد الحياة​​**8/20/2013 2:13 AM






أكد شهود عيان بمدينة المحلة الكبرى لبرنامج الشعب يريد الذى تذيعه فضائية التحرير أن عمار محمد بديع نجل مرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين لم يمت وإنما يقيم حاليا مع عمه محمود بديع سامى الذى يعمل مديرا فى الإصلاح الزراعى .
يذكرأن فجر برنامج الشعب يريد المفاجأة عقب الإعلان منذ أيام عن مصرع عمار بديع أثناء اشتباكات رمسيس بين قوات الأمن وأنصار المعزول والتى أسفرت عن مقتل العديد من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين من بينهم نجل المرشد .
كانت مستشفى غمرة العسكرى أعلنت عن مصرع عماربديع بعد إصابته بطلقات فى الرأس مما أدى إالى وفاته على الفوروذلك حسب التقرير 
بوابة الفجر ​*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل ...... الداخلية ...  القبض على جميع قيادات الإخوان خلال ساعات*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*قال اللواء عبدالفتاح عثمان، مدير إدارة العامة العلاقات العامة بالداخلية، في مداخلة هاتفية على قناة "أون تي في"، أن قوات الأمن تعمل بكل جهودها على مدى الساعة وأنه سيتم القبض على باقي قيادات جماعة الإخوان خلال الساعات القليلة القادمة.

فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*مايكل منير تعليقا على القبض على بديع مرشد الاخوان :  *
*القبض  علي  المرشد  في  يوم  قتل  جنودنا  الشرفاء  لهو  دلاله  علي  بدايه  القصاص *​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*اشتعال النيران فى منزل قيادي اخواني بقرية المصيلحة بالمنوفية

**

*

*08/20/2013 - 02:17
اشتعال النيران فى منزل قيادي اخواني بقرية المصيلحة بالمنوفية

قام المئات من الاهالى يقودهم الغضب والحزن على فراق شهداء رفح الثانية التى ودعتهم المنوفية وعددهم 21 شهيد بمهاجمة منزل احد قيادات جماعة الاخوان المسلمين بالمنوفية ويدعى نبيل العسوي بقريه المصيلحه .
كما قام الاهالى باقتحام عدد من منازلة واحداث العديد من التلفيات بها .
كما اكد الاهالى ان المنوفية تثور على الظلم وانهم لن يتركوا ارهابى وسطهم ، كما قام الاهالى بارسال رسائل تحذيرية الى اعضاء الجماعة بالمنوفية تحذرهم من محاولة الخروج من منازلهم او الذهاب الى اعمالهم وتطالبهم بالتنصل من كونهم اعضاء فى التنظيم الاخوانى والا يجنون على انفسهم .*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*الداخلية: تم تحديد هوية منفذي هجوم رفح وجاري تعقبهم






نشر يوم الثلاثاء، 20 أغسطس 2013**
الجريدة -*
* أكد اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، أن مقتل جنود رفح، كان عملية إرهابية في إطار رد الفعل بعد إلقاء لقبض على محمد الظواهري وآخرين منهم القيادي مصطفى حمزة، منذ بضعة أيام، موضحاً أن الحادث لا يعني أن هناك قصوراً في أداء وزارة الداخلية أو في تأمين أفراده.
وقال اللواء إبراهيم ـ في اتصال هاتفي مع برنامج "مصر ضد الإرهاب " الذى يقدمه الاعلامي وائل الإبراشي على قناة دريم 2 مباشر ـ ليلة الاثنين ـ إنه تم تحديد هوية منفذي الهجوم الغاشم على شهداء الأمن المركزي وجاري تعقبهم والقبض عليهم، مشيرا إلى أنه تم التحفظ على سائقي الميكروباص وجاري التحقيق معهما لمعرفة هل لديهم صلة بالحادث أم لا.
وأوضح وزير الداخلية أنه ليست هناك قصور من قبل وزارة الداخلية بسبب مقتل شهداء جنود الأمن المركزي، شارحا بأن الراحات والأجازات للمجندين تتم على دفعتين ويتم تأمينهم بمدرعات حتي وصولهم إلى مدينة الاسماعلية وفي العودة يتم اتخاذ تلك الاجراءات، ولكن هؤلاء المجندين الشهداء قد أنهوا خدمتهم وكانوا ذاهبين لاستلام شهادات إنهاء الخدمة العسكرية وكان ميعادهم فجر اليوم ولكن هم بادروا وجاءوا دون إخطار ونزلوا إلى العريش واستقلوا عدد 2 ميكروباص خاص بالأهالي واعتقد أنه تم رصدهم من قبل الجماعات الارهابية هناك وتم عمل كمين لهم وحصلت الواقعة المؤلمة.
وحول الوضع في سيناء، قال اللواء إبراهيم أن وزارة الداخلية والقوات المسلحة تقوم بمجهودات ضخمة للقضاء على البؤر الارهابية في سيناء وتطهيرها والقبض على التنظيمات والجماعات الارهابية هناك والعمل جاري ولم يتوقف حتي الآن، مشيرا إلى أنه تم ضبط مجموعة من الجهادين والقيادات هناك.
وبشأن تأمين المنشآت الشرطية، قال وزير الداخلية أن هناك خطة للوزارة لتأمين جميع المنشآت الشرطية في القاهرة والمحافظات، كما يوجد حملات أمنية ليلية شبه يومية لضبط الخارجين عن القانون.
وأضاف أنه تم القبض على مجموعة من القيادات المنتمية لمكتب أمانة القاهرة والتى أنشأت في حي البساتين بالقاهرة، وأخري بالجيزة وتم ضبط أفرادها الذين يقومون بإدارة وتحريك المظاهرات على الأرض ، كما تم ضبط أفراد في الدقهلية والاسكندرية وجاري تمشيط المناطق والمحافظات الأخري.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*





القبض على مدرس برفقة المرشد العام للإخوان فى شقة برابعة العدوية





08/20/2013 - 02:49**
أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية، أنه تم إلقاء القبض على مدرس يدعى "عبد الرحيم سيد"،كان برفقة الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى العقار رقم 84 شارع الطيران بمنطقة رابعة العدوية بحى مدينة نصر.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*المرشد تنقل بين الشقق السكنية بـ«النقاب».. ومطلوب التحقيق معه في 4 قضايا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*مفاجأة .. الجماعة تتخلى عن " بديع " وتعلن " ندعم مُرسي فقط "
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*الان بكرداسه وما يفعله الارهابيون هناك من اسوار وماذا فعلو بجميع المسيحيين هناك*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*صورة ليوسف طلعت القيادي الأخواني الذي كان برفقة مرشد












مصراوى*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XBV2cT3Z4O0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*تليفزيون إسرائيل: تل أبيب تصادق على إدخال كتيبة مشاة مصرية لسيناء *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*سكاى نيوز: القبض على صبحى صالح القيادى بجماعة الإخوان*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*للمرة الأولى منذ 1600 عام: إلغاء الصلوات بكنائس المنيا

سؤال .......ليه تتلغى ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*قال نبيل نعيم، مؤسس تنظيم الجهاد في مصر سابقاً، إن سائقى الميكروباص في سيناء يعملون كمرشدين للجماعات الجهادية في سيناء، ويتواصلون معهم عبر الهاتف، موضحًا أنهم "إذا لم يفعلوا ذلك فهم مهددون بالقتل من قبل تلك الجماعات لأنهم يعتبرون الذي يرفض العمل معهم فهو ضدهم".*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*مدير أمن المنيا: استعادة 343 قطعة سلاح مسروقة من الأقسام*
*
**

*

*08/20/2013 - 03:02
أكد  اللواء عبد العزيز قورة مدير أمن المنيا، أنه تم استعادة 343 قطعة سلاح تم  سرقتها من أقسام الشرطة التى تعرضت لاعتداءات خلال الأحداث الجارية إضافة  إلى ضبط 30 متهما بأعمال سرقة ونهب داخل المحافظة. 
و تم ضبط 41 من العناصر المشاركة فى الاعتداءات  على الكنائس، وقررت النيابة حبس 31 منهم 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيق وإخلاء  سبيل 8 آخرين بينما تقرر التحفظ على 2 من قيادات الإخوان قيد التحقيق.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*كمال الهلباوى:مرشد الإخوان المؤقت يؤمن بالعمل السرى والعنف وقطبى100%*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*أمن الإسكندرية يكشف تفاصيل مداهمة مقر إذاعة الإخوان*

*كشف  اللواء أمين عز الدين مدير أمن الإسكندرية، عن كيفية مداهمة مقر إذاعة  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، قائلاً "إن أهالى العقار رقم 10 شارع بن الجارحى  بمنطقة كليوباترا أبلغو قسم شرطة سيدى جابر بوجود عناصر من جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين والارتياب فى أمرهم ووجود أجهزة تشويش داخل شقة بالطابق الثالث.

وأضاف "عقب تقنيين الإجراءات قامت مأمورية من ضباط إدارة البحث الجنائى  برئاسة العميد شريف عبد الحميد وبالاشتراك مع ضباط الإدارة العامة للأمن  الوطنى والأمن العام والإدارة العامة للمساعدات الفنية، وتم مداهمة الشقة،  وتبين أنها بكامل مسطح العقار بها 7 غرف يتم استخدام إحداها كاستوديو مرئى  عن طريق النت واستخدام أخرى كاستوديو صوتى مدون على جدرانها "راديو صوت صوت  كل المصريين - المركز الإعلامى للإخوان المسلمين".

وتابع "عثر بداخل الشقة على عدد من أجهزة الكمبيوتر واللاب توب والسماعات  والكاميرات والسيديهات وشرائط الفيديو والشفرات وبعض أجهزة التشويش  والمنشورات والأعلام وكشوف الحسابات الخاصة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وكم  هائل من الجرائد اليومية القديمة والحديثة، التى تتضمن أخبار خاصة عن  الجماعة وشاشات عرض تليفزيونية كبيرة الحجم، كما عثر على عدد من الكتب  الخاصة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وعدد من الشعارات الخاصة بهم وفاكس وكمية  كبيرة من إيصالات صرف لمبالغ نقدية مختلفة عليها شعار شركة 3D للإنتاج  الإعلامى.. وعدد كبير من الأوراق والأجندات والأختام المدون عليها شعار تلك  الشركة".

واستطرد "بالفحص تبين أن الشقة ملك محمد على يوسف – مقيم القاهرة، وأنه قام  بتأجيرها لشركة 3D للدعاية، وجارى فحص المضبوطات بمعرفة الإدارة العامة  للمساعدات الفنية بالوزارة وجهاز الأمن الوطنى وإدارة البحث الجنائى  بالمديرية.. وجارى تحرير المحضر اللازم، والعرض على النيابة".*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*سؤال محيرنى: لماذا تدعم السعودية إرهاب الإسلام السياسى فى سوريا وتقاومه فى مصر .....؟؟؟ *


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*عبوة ناسفة بنادي الحوار الرياضى بالمنصورة*
*
     	سادت حالة من الفزع والرعب داخل مدينة المنصورة، بعد اكتشاف أحد العاملين  بنادي الحوار الرياضى الاجتماعى، عبوة ناسفة بجوار سور النادي .

وانتقلت على الفور قوات الأمن وخبراء المفرقعات وقاموا بتطويق المنطقة  بجوار النادي بكردون أمنى ومنع حركة مرور السيارات، وقاموا بإبطال مفعول  العبوة الناسفة، فيما قام خبراء المفرقعات بتمشيط النادي والمنطقة المجاورة  له خوفًا من وجود قنابل أخرى.

الجدير بالذكر أن إرهابيي الإخوان حاولوا اقتحام النادي في وقت سابق، وذلك  انتقامًا منهم لأن ممدوح فودة، شقيق وحيد فودة البرلمانى السابق، هو رئيس  مجلس إدارة نادي الحوار، وهو المقصود بخطاب الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي قبل  الأخير، حينما اتهمه بأنه يستأجر بلطجية للتعدى على أنصار الجماعة  الإرهابية.
فيتو*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان بكرداسة يطردون الأسر القبطية من القرية

                           الثلاثاء، 20 أغسطس  2013 - 03:31




قال أحد أهالى قرية كرداسة، إن أنصار الإخوان يقومون بعمل حواجز  أسمنتية ودشم، بالإضافة إلى طرد الأسر المسيحية المقيمة بالقرية، كما  هددوهم بالقتل حال البقاء بها.*
*
جاء ذلك خلال اتصال هاتفى ببرنامج "العاشرة مساءً" مع الإعلامى وائل الإبراشى المذاع على قناة "دريم2".




*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*حاكم الشارقة يأمر ببناء مسجد فى كل قرية من قرى شهداء مذبحة رفح الثانية على اسم شهيد القرية*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*الجماعة الاسلامية .. قد نوافق على خارطة الطريق بشرط !!!*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*فرحة عارمة بالغربية عقب القبض على بديع ومسيرة بالسيارات*






*08/20/2013 - 04:56
*​*
**عمت  الفرحة مدينة المحلة الكبرى بالغربية عقب الإعلان من وزارة الداخلية القبض  على المرشد العام محمد بديع، حيث خرجت مسيرة كبيرة من السيارات محملة  بالأعلام المصرية والأخرى معلق بها مكبرات الصوت، طافت شوارع وميادين  المحلة ورددوا هتافات ارتاح يا شهيد.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*صحفي إماراتي يرصد مليون جنيه لمن يساعد في ضبط «العريان والبلتاجي وحجازي»*

*08/20/2013 - 04:30

رصد  الكاتب الصحفي الإماراتي، حمد المزروعي، مكافأة مالية قدرها مليون جنيه  لمن يساعد في القبض على قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المطلوبين على ذمة  قضايا، وهم عصام العريان ومحمد البلتاجي وصفوت حجازي*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*بعد القبض على  بديع  .. وطبقا للمادتين  4  و  5  من لائحة  الإخوان محمود عزت المرشد الجديد لـ  الجماعة *​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*الأمن يداهم منزل أحمد فهمى..وانباء عن القبض على البرنس

الثلاثاء, 20 أغسطس 2013 04:43





نقل الجهاز الاعلامى لوزارة الداخلية انباء عن مداهمة شقة العضو القيادي بجماعه الاخوان احمد فهمي بالشرقية الأن
وياتى هذا عقب مداهمة منزل الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى بالشرقية بحثاَ عن وثائق او معلومات او قيادات اخوانية مختبئين به .
فى الوقت ذاته دون أدمن صفحة الجهاز عبر حسابها على الفيس بوك نبأً بعنوان " خبر سعيد من الاسكندرية الان سوف يتم نشرة " فى اشارة الى القاء القبض على القيادى الإخوانى حسن البرنس .
الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*حرق فرع  التوحيد والنور  بشبين الكوم *

*الجيش الأن يفرض سيطرته على شوارع شبين الكوم بعد إحراق بعض المحال  التجارية , والمدرعات تملأ شوارع المدينة خاصة أمام أقسام الشرطة ومديرية  الأمن .

كان متظاهرون قد أضرموا النار ﺑمدرسة اﻟﺠﯿﻞ اﻟﻤﺴﻠﻢ اﻟﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﺔ الإﺧﻮان  ‫‏ﺑﺸﺒﯿﻦ اﻟﻜﻮم، وقاموا بإحراق ‬محل مؤمن وبعض محال قادة الإخوان بشبين  الكوم وذلك بعد تشييع 14 شهيداً ممن لقوا مصرعهم في حادث رفح.

فيتو*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*عااااجل : وضع مدافع جرينوف وأسلحة ثقيلة وسواتر رملية على مداخل منطقة كرداسة من قبل جماعات ارهابية بعد أعلان الزمر بأتحاذ كرداسة قاعدة مسلحة لهم*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان  يعتدون على محلات ومنازل الأهالى فى أبو زعبل بالقليوبية *

*تمكنت مباحث القليوبية من ضبط 6 أشخاص من عناصر تنظيم الإخوان بعد قيامهم  بالاشتباك مع أهالى أبو زعبل والاعتداء على المحلات والمنازل*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*أجرى السيد/ عمرو موسى اتصالاً هاتفياً مساء أمس بالسيد/ چان أوزبورن وزير خارجية لوكسمبورج ورئيس مجلس وزراء الخارجية للاتحاد الاوروپي بشأن الموقف في مصر وتداعياته وأيضاً بشأن الاجتماع المزمع عقده غداً الأربعاء لوزراء خارجية الاتحاد الأوروپي. 

وشرح موسى لأوزبورن الوضع فيما يتعلق بالحرب ضد الإرهاب والموقف الخطير في سيناء وعدد من المدن المصرية، والخطر الذي تتعرض له مصر وضرورة دعم جهودها لهزيمته، كما شرح موسى الطريق نحو المستقبل طبقاً لخارطة الطريق المعلنة وتمسك مصر بالمسار الديمقراطي وإنهاء المرحلة الانتقالية بأسرع وقت. 

وقد عبر رئيس مجلس وزراء خارجية الاتحاد الأوروپي عن تأثره للدماء المصرية التي تسيل، كما اكد لموسى استمرار دعم الاتحاد الأوروپي للشعب المصري ولمبادئ الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان مع رفض الإرهاب بكافة صوره. 

ويأتي اتصال موسى بأوزبورن ضمن سلسلة من اللقاءات والاتصالات يقوم بها الأمين العام السابق لجامعة الدول العربية مع أطراف أوروپية ودولية استباقاً لاجتماع مجلس وزراء خارجية الاتحاد الاوروپي بشأن مصر غداً الأربعاء.*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*قوات الأمن تُلقي القبض على قياديَّين بـ«الإخوان» في المعادي
2013-08-20 05:41:38    *

*ألقت أجهزة الأمن في القاهرة القبض على قياديَّين بجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، داخل مسكنهما بمنطقة المعادي، وعثر بحوزتهما على عدد من  الأسطوانات المدمجة والمستندات التي تحتوي على أرقام تليفونات قيادات  وأعضاء الجماعة وحزب الحرية والعدالة*
*المصرى اليوم
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*سكاى نيوز تؤكد القبض على القيادى الإخوانى حسن مالك​*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على قيادات جديدة من الإخوان بالغردقة

الثلاثاء 20/أغسطس/2013 - 06:51 ص






تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بالبحر الأحمر فجر اليوم من مداهمة مطعم سياحى شهير بحى جنوب الغردقة والقبض على قيادات جديدة من الإخوان وهما صاحب المطعم وشقيقه من خلال الحملة الأمنية التي قادها العميد ياسر عيسى مدير إدارة البحث الجنائى والعميد منتصر عويضة مفتش الأمن العام بالتنسيق مع جهاز الأمن الوطنى وقوات الأمن المركزى والعمليات الخاصة.




​*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*أمن الشرقية يواصل البحث عن رئيس مجلس الشورى المنحل
2013-08-20 08:07:51    *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*حاكم الشارقة يتبرع بـ 2 مليون دولار لترميم مبنى كلية هندسة القاهرة مما احدثه أرهابى النهضة فى مبنى الكلية*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*أعلن إخوان الشرقية القبض على القيادى الإخوانى الدكتور محمد عبد الغنى عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية والعدالة وعضو مجلس شورى الجماعة من منزله فى الزقازيق بمعرفة الأجهزة الأمنية. 

يذكر أن عبد الغنى على صلة نسب بالمهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب مرشد الجماعة.*

*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على القيادى الإخوانى صبحى صالح بمنطقة الكينج بالإسكندرية

*​*
**8/20/2013   7:39 AM*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*ذكر تقرير لصحيفة هآرتس الإسرائيلية كشفت فيه عن أن جهاز الأمن العام الإسرائيلي "الشاباك" دشن وحدة جديدة لمنع وإحباط الاعتداءات الإرهابية وعمليات إطلاق القذائف الصاروخية من سيناءعلى أهداف إسرائيلية.
 وقال أحد المسؤولين رفيعي المستوي بجهاز "الشاباك" للصحيفة العبرية بأن الوحدة رصدت ما لا يقل عن 15 تنظيمًا جهاديًا متشددًا في سيناء تابع لجماعات الجهاد العالمي، يصل مجموع عدد أعضائها إلى المئات معظمهم من بدو سيناء، بالإضافة إلى مقاتلين أجانب جاءوا من ليبياوالسعودية وقطاع غزة للعمل في تلك التنظيمات، فيما قدرت شبكة المخابرات الإسرائيلية "أمان" أن عددهم يصل إلى الآلاف. 
 وذكرت الصحيفة أن هناك 4 مجموعات سلفية تعمل حاليًا في سيناء، وهي أنصار بيت المقدس، ومجلس شورى المجاهدين في أكناف بيت المقدس، والتكفير والهجرة، وجيش الإسلام المنحدر من قطاع غزة، قد تعمل تلك المنظمات في الفترة المقبلة ضد أهداف إسرائيلية أو تشن هجمات ضد الجيش الإسرائيلي بالقرب من السياج الحدودي.
*




​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*إماراتي يخصص أكثر من 140 ألف دولار لمن يرشد عن قيادات الإخوان في مصر
*2013-08-20 08:58:07 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*مذبحة رفح
كشفت مصادر سيادية مسئولة أن التحريات الأولية لأجهزة  المخابرات  حول حادث مقتل جنود الأمن المركزى الذى وقع أمس، عن اشتراك ما  يقرب من 18  عنصراً مسلحاً فى الحادث ويتركز وجودهم بإحدى البؤر الإجرامية  جنوب الشيخ  زويد. *

*الوطن*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*قال «فيسترفيله»، وفقا لبيان «الخارجية» الألمانية أمس:  «يتعين  الوقف الفورى لدوامة العنف التى تهز مصر»، وفى الوقت نفسه جدد  «فيسترفيله»  اقتراحه بإقامة مائدة مستديرة تجمع ممثلى جميع القوى  والمجموعات السياسية  فى مصر.  
كما أعربت الحكومة الألمانية عن «غضبها» إزاء الهجمات الأخيرة التى تستهدف الكنائس فى مصر.  
وقال المتحدث باسم الحكومة الألمانية، شتيفن زايبرت: «إننا  نتابع  الأمر بقلق كبير جدا.. يتعين على الحكومة المصرية ضمان حماية  مواطنيها من  تلك الاعتداءات». 
فيما استنكر أمين عام الشئون الخارجية فى مجلس النواب  اللبنانى،  الدكتور بلال شرارة، جريمة استهداف عدد من جنود الأمن المركزى  فى شمال  سيناء من قبل مجموعة من الإرهابيين، التى أدت إلى استشهاد 25  جنديا وإصابة  اثنين آخرين فى هجوم بقذائف «آر بى جى» على سيارتين أثناء  سيرهما على طريق  العريش - رفح.  
وقال «شرارة»، فى بيان له أمس الاثنين: «نسأل الله أن يمكن  الجيش  المصرى من فرض سيطرته الكاملة فى سيناء، كمقدمة لإعادة الاستقرار  للنظام  العام فى مصر».  
وأضاف: «نستنكر الاعتداء على المؤسسات العامة فى مصر وعلى  الكنائس  والمدنيين المصريين من قبل المجموعات المتطرفة التى تحمل كافة  أنواع  الأسلحة».  
ودعا «شرارة» جميع القوى فى مصر للانتباه إلى أن هناك  محاولة للأخذ  بهذا البلد نحو الفتنة، مشيرا إلى أن مصر تعنى كل العرب لا  تعنى المصريين  وحدهم، واستقرار النظام العام فى مصر يعنى استقرار النظام  العربى.  
**وقال «شرارة»: «دون مصر لا يوجد عرب، ليس من منطلق أن مصر  أم الدنيا  وأم العرب فحسب، ولكن من منطلق أنها كانت العاصمة المركزية  للقرار فى  الشرق وخاصة المشرق وشمال أفريقيا تاريخيا». 
*
*الوطن*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*مستشارة الرئيس: لا تصالح مع من تلطخت أيديهم بالدماء ومصر أهم من الجماعة*


----------



## peace_86 (20 أغسطس 2013)

*اللي صاير في مصر شي محزن للغاية ... أتمنى الخير لمصر ولأهاليهم والقضاء على الإرهابيين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*الأمين العام المساعد للأمم المتحدة يصل القاهرة مساء اليوم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*هجوم على كمين المزرعة بالعريش واشتباكات بقرية الطويل بين مسلحين والأمن*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*فريق من النيابة ينتقل اليوم لمقر احتجاز بديع للتحقيق معه 
2013-08-20 08:39:04    *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*نشر نشطاء على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى فيس بوك، انشودة تحت عنوان "هتفرج" بصوت الدكتور محمد بديع مرشد عام جماعة الإخوان المسلمين منذ أن كان محبوساً برفقة  أعضاء الجماعة.*

*حيث قال المرشد خلال الأنشودة :" هتفرج هتفرج باذن الإله، يا قاعد لوحدك وكلك هموم".*
*بوابة الفجر *​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*قال الأديب والروائي الدكتور يوسف زيدان، عبر صفحته الشخصية  "فيس بوك" إن إعلان إلقاء القبض على الدكتور محمد بديع، المرشد  العام لجماعة الإخوان، سوف يُهيجُ أفئدة المهتاجين، وقد يصل بهم الاهتياج  إلى حدّ الجنون، فالحذرُ واجبٌ".*
*المصدر : فيتو *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*فشلت جماعة الاخوان فى حشد انصارهم لليوم الثالث على التوالى
​​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*أصيب مجند من قوات أمن بني سويف أثناء قيام أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بإطلاق نيران من أسلحة آلية وخرطوش من أعلى سطح مدرسة الدعوة الإسلامية التابعة للإخوان المسلمين بمدينة بني سويف على قوات الجيش والشرطة، ووقع تبادل لإطلاق النار بين الطرفين على مدار ساعة كاملة قبل أن تقتحم القوات المدرسة وتلقي القبض على 32 من عناصر الإخوان وبحوزتهم بندقية آلية و3 فرد خرطوش وزجاجات مولوتوف وقنابل مسيلة للدموع.*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*سيف اليزل ... تم رصد معلومات مؤكدة بشأن مخطط امريكى غربى قطرى يتم تفعيله الآن فى مصر
August 20 2013 08:55:00​*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*
*​
*استقبل مطار شرق القاهرة العسكرى اليوم "الثلاثاء" طائرتى مساعدات سعودية، فى طليعة جسر جوى لنقل مساعدات سعودية لمصر، تنفيذا لأوامر العاهل السعودى الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*ألقت قوات الجيش القبض على 5 من قيادات جماعة الاخوان المسلمين ببنى سويف .  	   	وقال قائد قوة التامين بمحافظة ببنى سويف ان القيادات  الخمس تم القاء القبض عليهم داخل منازلهم وهم القيادى ايمن حنفى عبدالعظيم  مدير التعليم الثانوى ببنى سويف وامين لجنة التعليم بحزب الحرية والعدالة  ببنى سويف وخالد محمد صلاح الدين وخالد احمد عبدالبديع ومحمد فتحى امام  (ماذون الاخوان )ومحمد سيد احمد وبطل مصر فى السباحة

  الدستور الاصلى*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*اشعال النيران فى كبرى محال الاخوان فى بركة السبع من قبل الأهالى وسط زغاريد النساء
*

August 20 2013 10:05:40​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*سنتر التابعي اكبر سنتر في بركة السبع منوفيه اصبح كوما من الرماد لان مالكه احد قيادات الاخوان وهو الممول للتنظيم داخل محافظة المنوفيه*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*«مفتى القاعدة» لـ«جهاديى مصر»: اتخذوا المخابئ واستهدفوا الرؤوس
​




الوطن​​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*قناه التحرير: عدم مقتل عمار ابن بديع والجنازة كانت جنازة وهمية لخداع الشعب، وشوهد عمار حياً عند منزل عمه في المحلة الكبرى، وأكد الشهود رؤيته قبل قليل في المحلة وأبلغوا القناة *


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*ممدوح حمزة عبر تويتر و يطالب الرئاسة بأعلان مصر فى حالة حرب*
*
*2013-08-20 10:13:20    
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل .. إحباط محاولة احراق جامعة الزقازيق*​
8/20/2013   11:24 AM​​*احبطت قوات أمن جامعة الزقازيق، منذ قليل من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، بإشراف العميد شريف عبد الفتاح، مدير أمن الجامعة، محاولة أثمة لاحراق حرم الجامعة من قبل طالب تم القاء القبض عليه وبحوزته 20 زجاجة مولوتوف*​* بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن البحر الأحمر من ضبط زجاجات ملوتوف  داخل مطعم سياحي بالغردقة مملوك لأحد القيادات الاخوانية بالمحافظة.  	وكانت قوة من رجال الشرطة تحت إشراف اللواء حمدي الجزار قد داهمت المطعم  للقبض على أحد القيادات الإخوانية، والذي تم رصده في أحداث رابعة أثناء  التحريض على القتل وأعمال التخريب بالغردقة.
المصدر : الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*الأمن يقتحم مدرسة ببني سويف ويقبض على 32 «إخوانيًّا» بعد تبادل إطلاق النيران
2013-08-20 11:05:09 




أصيب مجند من قوات أمن  بني سويف أثناء قيام أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بإطلاق نيران من  أسلحة آلية وخرطوش من أعلى سطح مدرسة الدعوة الإسلامية التابعة للإخوان  المسلمين بمدينة بني سويف على قوات الجيش والشرطة، ووقع تبادل لإطلاق النار  بين الطرفين على مدار ساعة كاملة قبل أن تقتحم القوات المدرسة وتلقي القبض  على 32 من عناصر الإخوان وبحوزتهم بندقية آلية و3 فرد خرطوش وزجاجات  مولوتوف وقنابل مسيلة للدموع. وكان اللواء زكريا أبوزينة، مدير  المباحث الجنائية، والعميد أسامة حسن، قائد قوات المشاة بالقوات المسلحة،  والعميد خلف حسين، رئيس المباحث الجنائية، والرائد محمد فايز و6 ضباط و3  مجموعات قتالية فوجئوا أثناء قيامهم بفرض حظر التجول على محيط المحافظة  ومستشفى بني سويف العام بعناصر من الإخوان تطلق نيرانا كثيفة على القوات  المتمركزة أمام المدرسة، ودارت معركة عنيفة بينهما على مدار ساعة كاملة قبل  أن تنجح قوات الجيش والشرطة في اقتحام المدرسة.

المصرى اليوم *​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*مسلحون يهجمون على على قسم شرطة العرب ببورسعيد*
*الوطن*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*الأهالى فى المنوفية يحرقون محل مؤمن بعد مقتل جنود رفح ومعظمهم من محافظة المنوفية *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أغسطس 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *الأمن يقتحم مدرسة ببني سويف ويقبض على 32 «إخوانيًّا» بعد تبادل إطلاق النيران
> 
> *​


*وتقبضوا عليهم لية ؟؟؟
صفوهم مطرح ما هم قاعدين ...هدوا على دماغهم المدرسة 
كل واحد من دول هيجيب عشر محامين أخوان متبرعين للدفاع عنهم
وهيطلعوا بُطلان أجراءات وفين رفع البصمات وفين السلاح المُحرز ومُزخر والا مش مُزخر
وخرة على دماغ أهاليهم 
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*يواجه بديع بالاشتراك مع قيادات من حزب الوسط تهم تلقى أموال وهدايا من دول خارجية علي رأسها قطر

*​*
 المصدر : التحرير​*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*بدء أولي جلسات محاكمة " حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل" بتهمه التزوير في جنسية والدته

الفجر الاليكترونية  *​*8/20/2013   11:53 AM​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*صفوت حجازي لقناة الجزيرة: الانقلابيون قبضوا على واحد من 12 شبيهاً للدكتور محمد بديع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*بطاركة ورؤساء كنائس اورشليم يدعون المجتمع الدولى لمساندة المصريين*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على 11 ارهابيا فى سيناء بعد احداث رفح
*​*
*2013-08-20 11:42:42

*




*
*القوات المسلحة تلقى القبض على 11 إرهابيا بسيناء بينهم فلسطينيين

المصدر : التحرير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*نائب تركي يهاجم اردوغان بسبب تصريحاته ضد مصر
   	الثلاثاء, 20 أغسطس 2013 11:42 *
*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*الآن  ... إصابة 12 مجند أمن مركزي في انقلاب سيارة تابعة للداخلية  بالإسماعيلية 
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*الإعلام الصهيوني القبض على “بديع” يؤكد تجاهل السلطات المصرية للتحذيرات الدولية
​2013-08-20 12:41:33​تناولت  العديد من وسائل الإعلام الصهيونية خبر إلقاء القبض على مرشد الإخوان  المسلمين “محمد بديع” الليلة الماضية. فقالت صحيفة “يديعوت أحرونوت”: إن  ليلة أمس شهدت القبض على أقوى رجل بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين في مصر، موضحة  أن التعب والإرهاق كانا واضحين على “محمد بديع” وقت القبض عليه. وأضافت أن  “بديع” يواجه تهمة التحريض على القتل، مثلما تم توجيه التهمة ذاتها لنائبه  “خيرت الشاطر”، مشيرة إلى أنه خلال الأيام الماضية قتل ابن المرشد “عمار”.  واعتبرت “يديعوت أحرونوت” أن القبض على “بديع” يؤكد استمرار السلطات  المؤقتة في مصر في تجاهل التوصيات والتحذيرات الدولية، خاصة وأن وزير  الدفاع الأمريكي “تشاك هيجل” مساء أمس طالب القيادات المؤقتة بالمصالحة  وتجنب اعتقال قيادات المعارضة. أما صحيفة “ها آرتس” فأعلنت القبض على مرشد  الإخوان “محمد بديع”، موضحة أنه من المتوقع أن تبدأ محاكمته أوائل الأسبوع  المقبل، قائلة: إنه بذلك ينضم لعدد من قيادات الإخوان التي تم اعتقالها  خلال الأيام الماضية، وعلى رأسهم الرئيس المعزول “محمد مرسي”. كما أوضحت  القناة العاشرة الإسرائيلية أنه لم يعد مجالا للشك في خبر اعتقال مرشد  الإخوان “محمد بديع”، خاصة بعد نشر وزارة الداخلية المصرية والتلفزيون صور  إلقاء القبض عليه، مؤكدة على أن تعبيرات وجه “بديع” كانت تشير لكم هائل من  التعب والإرهاق.

المصدر : البديل​
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*مسلحون يستهدفون فنطاس مياه تابع لقوات الأمن بالعريش بـ آر بى جى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*تأجيل محاكمة حازم أبو إسماعيل بتهمة التزوير لجلسة 15 سبتمبر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*إحباط تهريب 20 ألف طبنجة قادمة من تركيا عبر ميناء الإسكندرية *


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: خسائر الجيش نتيجة التعدى على مركباته تخطت الـ 20 مليون جنيه

قال مصدر عسكرى أنه  تم تلف واحراق 5 مركبات بين مدرعة ودبابة الخاصة بالجيش  الثالث الميدانى تقدر خسائرها المبدئية بين 20 إلى 22 مليون جنيه ذل خلاف  البنايات التى تم إحراقها والسيرات التى تصادف وجودها فى الشارع.

الدستور الاصلى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أغسطس 2013)

عاجل| ‫#‏اليوم_السابع‬ | " ‫#‏الإخوان‬ " تعلن تولي محمود عزت منصب المرشد العام للجماعة مؤقتا
أعلنت جماعة الإخوان اليوم الثلاثاء تولي د. محمود عزت، نائب المرشد العام للإخوان منصب المرشد العام للجماعة بشكل مؤقت، بعد اعتقال المرشد الحالي محمد بديع فجر اليوم الثلاثاء. 

وقالت الجماعة، في بيان لها نشرته بوابة الحرية والعدالة التي تتبع حزب الجماعة، أن ذلك يأتي في أعقاب اعتقال قوات الأمن لبديع المرشد العام فجر اليوم الثلاثاء. 

ووفقا للائحة الجماعة تنص المادة (4) على أنه في حالة غياب المرشد العام خارج الجمهورية أو تعذر قيامه بمهامه لمرض أو لعذر طارئ يقوم نائبه الأول مقامه في جميع اختصاصاته.

وتنص المادة (5) على أنه في حالة حدوث موانع قهرية تحول دون مباشرة المرشد مهامه يحل محله نائبه الأول ثم الأقدم فالأقدم من النواب ثم الأكبر فالأكبر من أعضاء مكتب الإرشاد.


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*أحالت الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى اليوم الثلاثاء، الدعوى القضائية  المطالبة بطرد السفيرة الأمريكية بالقاهرة "آن باترسون"، لتدخلها فى  السياسة المصرية وتصريحاتها المكرسة للانقسام الداخلى المصرى لهيئة  المفوضين لإعداد تقرير بالرأى القانونى*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*فى  يوم واحد يفرج عن الكافر الصهيونى مبارك الذى قتل الملايين فى مصر وخارجها  ويعتقل المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين ولم يجف دم نجله المقتول*

*هاهاهاهاها*

*أما  راجل  أهبل  صحيح !!!!!!!!!*


*
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أغسطس 2013)

بلاغ ضد أيمن نور يتهمه بالمؤامرة والمناورة لصالح الإخوان المسلمين


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*بسلمية تامة اعتقل الإنقلابيون المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين الدكتور محمد بديع صاحب العبارة الشهيرة "سلميتنا أقوي من الرصاص" *

*مصر
*​*
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أغسطس 2013)

الاخوان المجرمين يقومون بطبع وتوزيع استمارات لانفصال الصعيد عن مصر لتقديمها كورقه ضغط للامم المتحده 

كل يوم يمر تثبتون انكم حفنة خونه يا اخوان يا مجرمين 

عمرو اديب


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*بيان من بطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذوكس بالأسكندرية

انتشر   في الشارع السكندري بعد فض اعتصام رابعة منشور منسوب للأقباط، يحمل في   مضمونه ما يفيد شماتة الأقباط في سقوط الرئيس المعزول والدستور الإسلامي   على حسب تعبير المنشور، ويحث الأقباط على استكمال أجندتهم حتى طرد المسلمين   من مصر وتحويل مساجدهم إلى كنائس، ورغم أن صيغة المنشور ركيكة جداً   وأسلوبه ساذج وواضح للكل أن هذا المنشور كتبته الفئة الضالة ونسبته للأقباط   بغرض اشعال نيران الفتنة في هذا الوقت العصيب الذي تمر به البلاد، ونعتقد   أن هذه الفئة هو التي حرقت الكنائس والمساجد ومؤسسات الدولة وتريد حرق  مصر  بأكملها، إلا أننا رأينا ضرورة الرد لأننا نتوقع المزيد من محاولات   الوقيعة بين الملايين من المسلمين والأقباط...

فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر:

١-   يقول كاتب المنشور استطعنا -يقصد الأقباط- أن نسقط للإسلاميين دستورهم   ورئيسهم ومجلسهم، وكأنه يعتبر أن جموع المصريين التي تخطت الثلاثين مليون   مصري كانوا من الأقباط. 

٢- يبشر صاحب المنشور أن الأقباط سيطروا على الجيش والداخلية والدبلوماسية الخارجية، وهذا لا يحتاج إلى تعليق.

٣-   يدفع الأقباط إلى رفع قضية بالأمم المتحدة لكي يطالبوا بالاستقلال   متناسياً موقف الكنيسة الرسمي والمعلن من رفض أي تدخل خارجي واعتبار ما حدث   شأناً داخلياً، كما نسى الكاتب أن الأمم المتحدة ليست جهة لرفع قضايا   وصدور أحكام.

٤-  يذكر  الكاتب أن أبناءنا - يقصد الأقباط - بالمخابرات والأمن الوطني قد  أكدوا  وجود تفجيرات في الفترة القادمة، مع أنه لا يوجد قبطي واحد بأي من  هذين  الجهازين وهذه معلومة معروفة للعامة.

وغير   ذلك الكثير من المغالطات والأكاذيب المفضوحة، ونقول في النهاية إن مثل  هذه  الأفعال الصبيانية تمثل لعباً بالنار في توقيت حرج وحساس لمصرنا التي   نحبها جميعاً بالحق، ونصلي جميعاً أن يقيها الله كل مكروه، ونهيب بجميع   المصريين المخلصين أن يتوخوا الحذر في الأيام القادمة لتلك المنشورات   المغرضة التي تبغي الوقعية بين جموع الشعب المصري.

القمص رويس مرقس

وكيل عام البطريركية بالأسكندرية

ايها   السادة نرجو الاهتمام فهذا المنشور تم توزيعه غرب الاسكندرية فى منطقة   العجمى وهذا قد يكون مبرر لبساطة قاطنى هذه المنطقة مع تحياتى
 جوزيف ملاك​​*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أغسطس 2013)

أنباء عن القبض على حسن مالك

‫#‏بوابة_الوفد‬


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*واشنطن بوست: السعودية على وشك مواجهة أمريكا بسبب الوضع فى مصر
*​*8/20/2013   1:16 PM
​





 تحدثت صحيفة واشنطن بوست  الأمريكية فى موضعها الرئيسى، عبر موقعها  الاليكترونى عن دور المملكة  السعودية فى مساندة مصر فى الأزمة التى تخوضها  الآن، وقالت إن السعودية  تظهر فى طليعة الجهود القوية التى تقوم بها الدول  الخليجية لدعم السلطات  المصرية، مما أدى إلى تفاقم صراع شرس على النفوذ فى  العالم العربى، والذى  يزداد غياب القيادة فيه، وجعلت السعودية على خلاف مع  الولايات المتحدة،  حليفتها القوية.

وأشارت  الصحيفة إلى أن السعودية أكبر مساهم فى حزمة المساعدات التى تقدر  بـ12  مليار دولار، والتى تعهدت دول الخليج بتقديمها لمصر فى أعقاب الإطاحة   بمرسى فى 3 يوليو الماضى، لتقزم بذلك المساعدات الأمريكية السنوية لمصر،   والتى تقدر بـ1,5 مليار دولار، والتى يضغط الكونجرس على إدارة أوباما من   أجل تعليقها، إلا أن "الغزوة" الجريئة فى السياسة الخارجية، كما تصفها   الصحيفة تمثل مخاطرة كبيرة للملكة التى ظلت دائما رزينة وحذرة.
​
ونقلت الصحيفة تصريحات وزير الخارجية السعودى سعود الفيصل التى قال فيها  إن  الصراع فى مصر وجودى، مشيرا إلى أن مصر هى "وطننا الثانى"، وأكد على أن   السعودية لن تسمح أبدا بزعزعة استقرارها، وتمضى الصحيفة قائلة "إن  السعودية  مستعدة لمواجهة واشنطن بشأن الأزمة، وهو مؤشر على مدى عمق استياء   السعوديين من احتمالات تعزيز الإخوان المسلمين قبضتهم على مصر"، حسبما  يقول  المحللون.
​
 بوابة الفجر​*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*مصادر عسكرية : هجوم بـ"الآر بى جى" على كمين المحاجر بالعريش 

​
8/20/2013   1:31 PM​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أغسطس 2013)

عاجل| : القبض على "علاء حمزة" المتهم في تعذيب المواطنين بالاتحادية


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*بلاغ بوجود قنبلة بمكتبة الاسكندرية وستنفجر خلال 45 دقيقة
*
August 20 2013 13:51

*أثار بلاغ تلقته إدارة شرطة مكتبة الإسكندرية  بوجود قنبلة بها حالة من الذعر بين العاملين حيث قاموا بإخلاء مكاتبهم  والخروج مهرولين منها .
وعلى الفور انتقلت قيادات مديرية أمن الإسكندرية وضباط وقوات إدارة الحمايه المدنيه والمفرقعات وتم اتخاذ التدابير الأمنية اللازمة.
قامت القوات بتمشيط وتفتيش المكتبه والأماكن الملحقه والمحيطه بها بمعرفة خبراء المفرقعات وتبين سلبية البلاغ .
بالفحص والتحري تبين قيام المدعو عبد الرحمن طارق فتحى عبد الحميد سن 20  موظف أمن بالمكتبه " تابع للشركة العالميه للخدمات والحراسه المسند إليها  تأمين المكتبة " بالاتصال بالمسئولين بالمكتبة والإبلاغ بوجود قنبلة على  خلاف الحقيقه              بمواجهته اعترف وأضاف أنه أثناء تواجده بعمله بالمكتبه قام بالإبلاغ على  سبيل الدعابة وتمت إحالة المحضر للنيابة العامة لاتخاذ اللازم.                             *

*صدى البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*انتشار البدو المسلحين بشوارع الإسماعيلية يثير رعب الأهالي من هجمات إرهابية محتملة
*​2013-08-20 14:28:55​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*انتشار البدو المسلحين بشوارع الإسماعيلية يثير رعب الأهالي *

*يقول علي عبد الرحمن، موظف، من قاطني شارع العشريني، إن أهالي المنطقة  لاحظوا خلال الفترة الماضية وعقب احتجاجات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بعد عزل  رئيسهم وفض اعتصامي رابعة والنهضة، استعانتهم بالبدو المسلحين لنشر الفوضي  والذعر بين المواطنين.

وأكد أنها ليست المرة الاولي التي يستعين فيها الاخوان بالبدو، حيث سبقها  مرات عديدة استعانوا بهم في تظاهرات التأييد والتي نظموها بميدان الممر  أثناء تولي "مرسي" زمام الأمور في البلاد.

واضاف ان البدو المسلحون يسيرون بصورة طبيعية في الشوارع ويجلسون علي  المطاعم والمقاهي حاملين الاسلحة بصورة طبيعية، كما انهم شاركوا بقوة في  اعمال تخريبية شهدتها المنطقة وخاصة مع اشعال الحريق يمجمع المحاكم ومحاولة  اقتحام مبني ديوان المحافظة.

وأكد أحمد عيسي صاحب كافيه بميدان الممر أن البدو المسلحون حرصوا علي  التواجد بصورة مستمرة مع قيادات إخوانية ويتردد انهم ليسوا من الاعراب  المأصلين ولكنهم مأجورين من قبل جماعة الاخوان والتي وصفها هي الاخري  بالمسلحة، مؤكدا انهم وبمشاركة البدو قاموا بقتل والتحريض علي قتل العشرات  من ابناء المنطقة وبالاضافة الي اصابة المئات خلال الفترة الماضية.

فيما اكدت مصادر امنية مطلعة بمديرية الأمن، ان الاجهزة الامنية ترصد بدقة  متناهية تحركات المجموعات البدوية المسلحين وتقوم بتتبعهم لالقاء القبض  عليهم في الوقت المناسب وانها تهيب بالمواطنين بسرعة الابلاغ عنهم في حالة  احداث اي من اعمال الشغب او العنف، مطالبا بسرعة القبض علي المشتبه فيهم.

وأضاف أن أجهزة الأمن رصدت قيامهم بإشعال الحريق وتخريب أكثر من منشأة حيوية شرطية ومدنية وانه تم إلقاء القبض علي بعضهم.




*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*حلقت مجموعة من الطائرات  العسكرية، جنوب الشيخ زويد، بعدما ما تردد من  أنباء عن وقوع انفجار قوى  بكمين المحاجر جنوب شرق العريش،و أعقبه إطلاق  نيران تحذيرية بمختلف  الأكمنة الأمنية.*

 الفجر ​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*مصرع شخص وإصابة العشرات وحرق مقر لـ"الإخوان" فى قرية بـ"بنى مزار" بعد اشتباكات أعضاء التنظيم مع الأهالى*

*صدى البلد
*​*
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*تليفزيون «النهار» يعلن رسميا منع عرض الأعمال التركية*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*ذكر الموقع الإلكتروني لصحيفة "يو إس إيه توداي"، اليوم الثلاثاء، أن أكثر من 200 قبطي مسيحي تظاهروا حول كنائس ولاية "ناشفيل" بالولايات المتحدة أمس، يطالبون فيها بإنهاء العنف في مصر، مبدين دعمهم الجيش المصري.

 وقالت إنه تعالت الهتافات في مسيرة المسيحيين التي ينتقدون فيها الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما، بتجاهله للدم المسيحي قائلين "أوباما، أوباما لم تهتم، دم المسيحيين في كل مكان"، حاملين في أيديهم يافطات مكتوبًا عليها "صلّوا من أجل مصر"، بالإضافة إلى الأعلام المصرية.

 وأضافت أن المتظاهرين يحملون رسائل مكتوبًا عليها "نحن ضد الإخوان المسلمين"، مرددين هتافات "إيد واحدة".
*
*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*"اسرائيل" تسمح للجيش المصري بإدخال أربع طائرات عسكرية "أباتشي" و كتيبة جديدة للمشاة في سيناء*

* ارتفاع العمليات المسلحة ضد الجيش المصري في سيناء، فضلاً عن تزايد العمليات ضد "إسرائيل" في الفترة الماضية والخوف من انتقال الخطر الى داخل "اسرائيل"، تم السماح للجيش بإدخال قوات جديدة للتعزيز الأمني في المنطقة.

ويأتي قرار إدخال قوات مصرية ضمن الموقف "الإسرائيلي" الداعم للجيش المصري وهو موقف عمق الخلافات مع الولايات المتحدة الاميركية تجاه الموقف من احداث مصر، وقد اعدت "اسرائيل" حملة إعلامية ودبلوماسية في الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا تدعو فيها إلى تقديم الدعم للنظام المصري المؤقت المدعوم من قبل الجيش.*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*قال السفير المصري في  لندن، أشرف الخولي، إن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين يجب محوها مثل النازيين في  أوروبا عقب الحرب العالمية الثانية، مضيفًا أن قوات الجيش والشرطة تواجه  العنف والشغب، مثلما قامت بريطانيا به في مظاهرات 2011.  *




​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*جاء نبأ  على القناة الثانية للتلفزيون المصري يفيد بوجود انباء عن محاولة  انتحار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بآلة حادة ولكن تمكنك قوات الجيش المخصصة  لحراسته باحباط محاولة انتحاره.
*

*هذا ولم تتأكد دنيا الوطن من صحة الخبر حتى اللحظة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*عادت الحركة المرورية لطبيعتها أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل وطريق   الكورنيش، ومحيط ماسبيرو وفى ميدان سيمون بوليفار وميدان التحرير وجميع   شوارع وسط المدينة بسبب انسحاب الجيش من هذه المناطق وتمركزه فى عبد المنعم   رياض.


اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*أعلن الإخوان المسلمون والجماعات الإسلامية عزل مدينة كرداسة  بشمال الجيزة عن باقى المحافظة، عن طريق بناء حواجز خراسانية على مداخل  ومخارج المدينة لمنع دخول الغرباء إليها ومواجهة قوات الأمن فى حالة  محاولتها اقتحام المدينة للقبض على المتورطين فى أحداث مركز شرطة كرداسة،  والذى راح ضحيته 11 ضابط شرطة وفرد بينهم مأمور المركز ونائبه.

تحركات الإخوان والجماعات الإسلامية بدأت فور وقوع مجزرة كرداسة، وتناول  وسائل الإعلام لها، وتسرب أنباء مفادها اعتزام الأجهزة الأمنية اقتحام  المنطقة للقبض على المتورطين فى الحادث، حيث تجمع العشرات من جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين والجماعات الإسلامية التى تكتظ بها مدينة كرداسة واستعانوا  بالبلطجية، وقرروا تحصين كرداسة ومنع دخول أحد إليها، حيث أقاموا جدران  خرسانية عند مدخل المدينة بعد كوبرى كرداسة مباشرة على بعد كيلو مترات من  مبنى المركز، وتمت إقامة حواجز على الطريق الجديد القادم من الدائرى،  وتحصين هذا الطريق بالحواجز وإحكام السيطرة عليه، حيث إنه يقع بين مساحات  كبيرة من الزراعات.

كما استولى الإخوان والجماعات الإسلامية على مبنى المركز بعد احتراقه  بالكامل، حيث لم تتبق منه إلا الجدران، واعتلى أسطحه مجموعة من شباب  الإخوان المدججين بالأسلحة النارية، استعدادا لمواجهة قوات الأمن، وتم  تعزيز الشباب المرابطين أعلى المنازل بالقرب من مداخل ومخارج المدينة  بالسلاح أيضا.
*
* الإخوان والجماعة الإسلامية تمكنوا بمساعدة أنصارهم من  جمع كميات كبيرة من الأسلحة النارية الحديثة والآربى جى استعدادا للموقعة  المنتظرة التى يتم فيها مواجهة الشرطة التى تعتزم اقتحام المدينة وضبط  المتورطين فى حادث مقتل 11 ضابطا وفرد أمن، حيث أكد قيادات الإخوان  والجماعات الإسلامية لشبابهم بأنهم سوف يستبسلون فى الدفاع عن كرداسة ولن  يسمحوا لفرد أمن بالخروج حيا منها فى حالة دخولهم لكرداسة للقبض على الجناة  فى حادث المركز.

وقال أهالى كرداسة بأن المواطنين داخل المدينة ينقسمون إلى 3 فئات، الأولى  من الإخوان والجماعات الإسلامية، حيث إن مدينة كرداسة من أكبر المدن التى  تأوى التيارات الإسلامية بالجيزة، وسبق واقتحمت المركز 5 مرات منذ ثورة 25  يناير، وأن قوات الأمن تواجه صعوبات فى التصدى لهم بسبب ارتفاع أعدادهم  وتسليحهم بأسلحة حديثة، والفئة الثانية وهم البلطجية والذين انضموا مؤخرا  للإخوان والجماعات الإسلامية مقابل الحصول على المال، ثم الفئة الثالثة وهم  المواطنين البسطاء والشرفاء من أهل المدينة، الذين أصبحوا محاصرين فى  المنطقة، حيث تركوا أراضيهم الزراعية وعملهم بسبب الصعوبات التى يواجهها  الأهالى أثناء التحرك داخل المدينة بعدما استولت عليها التيارات الإسلامية،  كما غاب عن المشهد تماما ضباط الشرطة، بعد اقتحام المركز ويباشرون عملهم  من مديرية أمن الجيزة، وهو ما جعل عددا من الأهالى فى حيرة من أمره لدى  رغبته فى تحرير محضر.

ومن جانبه، أكد اللواء حسين القاضى، مدير أمن الجيزة لـ"اليوم السابع" بأن  على المواطنين الراغبين فى تحرير محاضر الذهاب إلى أقرب قسم من كرداسة مثل  أكتوبر أو بولاق الدكرور أو الهرم لتحرير محضر لحين تنظيم عودة الضباط،  لافتا إلى أن الأمور فى كرداسة سوف تتحسن خلال الأيام المقبلة.

وقال ضابط ـ رفض ذكر اسمه ـ بأن الأجهزة الأمنية توصلت إلى هوية مرتكبى  مجزرة مركز شرطة كرداسة من الإخوان والجماعات الإسلامية عن طريق فحص الصور  والفيديوهات للحادث والاستماع إلى أقوال شهود العيان وجمع المعلومات من  المصادر السرية بالمدينة، وتم إعداد قوائم بأسماء المتهمين، وتم إعداد أيضا  خطة أمنية مُحكمة لاقتحام مدينة كرداسة من قبل قوات الأمن خلال الأيام  المقبلة لضبط الجناة والسيطرة الأمنية على المدينة، إلا أن قوات الأمن  تراعى الأبعاد الإنسانية حيث وجود الأطفال والنساء وكبار السن، فتحاول قوات  الأمن الخروج بأقل خسائر ممكنة والحفاظ على أرواح الأبرياء والسيطرة على  الجناة وضبطهم بعيدا عن الكتل السكانية حتى لا يتضرر المواطنون من القنابل  المسيلة للدموع والرصاص فى حالة التعامل مع الجناة أو جنوحهم للعنف.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*احمد المسلمانى المستشار الإعلامى لرئيس الجمهورية                 

                  انتقدت رئاسة الجمهورية تصريحات التي أدلى بها رئيس وزراء تركيا، رجب طيب أردوغان، والتي هاجم فيها مصر.

ووجه احمد المسلمانى المستشار الإعلامى لرئيس الجمهورية، لأردوغان قائلاً: "أنه لا يجوز لوكلاء الغرب أن يعطوا دروساً في الوطنية".

وأضاف المسلمانى: أنه "لن ينجح العملاء الإقليميون في كسر الدولة المصرية".*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*أمرت نيابة مصر الجديدة، برئاسة المستشار إبراهيم صالح رئيس النيابة، حبس المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين الدكتور محمد بديع 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات، لاتهامه بقتل المتظاهرين السلميين امام قصر الاتحادية يوم 5 ديسمبر من العام الماضى، والتحريض على اقتحام دار الحرس الجمهورى.




*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*الجماعة الإسلامية تُطلق تهديدات علنية لأعضاء تمرد بسوهاج*
*الأقباط متحدون*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*ترددت أنباء عن القبض على القيادى الإخوانى صفوت حجازى مختبئا بإحدى الشقق المستأجرة بعمارة سكنية جوار السراج مول.

اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

أكدت مصادر خاصة لفضائية" الحياة" أنه صدر قرار جمهوري  بزيادة رواتب المجندين في القوات المسلحة المصرية والداخلية.

مصدر الوفد​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*قالت صفحة الشرطة المصرية على فيس بوك، أن الناقد الرياضي علاء صادق هرب إلى قطر، منذ فترة ' خوفاً من القبض عليه و  الحكومة القطرية هي التي تتولي  الصرف عليه هو و عائلته".*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*البيضه  الأموره  ... هربت  خوفا  من  النفخ !!!!!! *​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*تكثف أجهزة الأمن بمديرية أمن الجيزة، جهودها بعد إبطال مفعول قنبلة، قام أنصار الإخوان بوضعها داخل منزل  عمده  قرية أوسيم*​ 
*الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*الآن  من  أون  TV.  أجتمع  م. نجيب  ساويرس  و د.  مني  ذو  الفقار  و محمد  سلماوي  مع  السيده  آشتون  ... أستغرق  الأجتماع  مده  ساعتين  ... لعرض قضيه  مصر  ضد الأرهاب  علي  المجتمع  الأوروبي* 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*تكثف قوات الاطفاء والدفاع المدنى بمحافظة المنوفية جهودها للتمكن من السيطرة على حريق  هائل شب بمصنع شيبسى بجوار مجمع الكليات بشبين الكوم، حيث امتدت النيران  لتلتهم عمارة بجانبة اعتراضاً على استشهاد 21 من أبناء المحافظة فى الهجوم  الإرهابى برفح.
*
* ألتهمت النيران جباسة بقرية الروضة التابعة  لمركز بركة السبع المواجهة لمدرسة الثانوى التابعة للإخوانى " فتحى ابو  عليوة " احد قيادات الجماعة بالمنوفية ، وتحاول قوات الإطفاء السيطرة على الحريق*

*صدي  البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*نفى مصدر مسؤول بمديرية  أمن القاهرة، اليوم الأحد، القبض على القيادي الإخواني صفوت حجازي، بأحد  العقارات بمدينة نصر، مؤكدًا أن وزارة الداخلية تستعد لشن حملات أمنية  تستهدف القبض على قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المتورطة*

*الشروق*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*
قال مسئول عسكرى لموقع "والا" الإسرائيلى إن الحل الوحيد للسلطات المصرية للقضاء على العناصر الإرهابية فى سيناء هو بناء جدار عازل على الحدود مع إسرائيل.

وأضاف أن الهجمات على الشرطة ومواقع حيوية تابعة لقوات الأمن المصرية لن تتوقف إلا إذا ما تبنت القاهرة هذه الفكرة، موضّحًا أن تل أبيب عانت كثيرًا من تسلل الأفارقة إليها وبعد بناء الجدار الإليكترونى قل عدد المتسللين.

وأشار إلى أن الجهاديين يتسللون من قطاع غزة إلى سيناء ويقومون بتنفيذ هذه الهجمات ثم يعودون مرة أخرى، أويستقرون فى شبه الجزيرة.

اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الأهالى والإخوان بمسقط رأس شهيد رفح بالشرقية*


----------



## grges monir (20 أغسطس 2013)

تغطية جميلة
من ساعة مرت جنبى قدام مطرانية بنى سويف 
وبيرددوا شعار احنا الاخوان اهو مبنحرقش
وبعديها اسلامية اسلامية رغم انف النصرانية
ناس عندهم برونويا


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان تعلن عن مليونية وفعاليات حاشدة الجمعة القادمة*​ 
*الثلاثاء، 20 أغسطس 2013 - 20:18*

اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*ممدوح حمزه يكشف مستندات جديده لقيادات الاخوان و الوزراء السابقين*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

نبيل شرف الدين ‏@Nabil_Sharaf 17 د
*أطالب السلطات المصرية مخاطبة حماس رسميا بتسليم محمود عزت وكل الإخوان المصريين الذين هربوا لغزة برعايتها
وفي حالة عدم التسليم فلكل حادث حديث*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*جدد مارتن نسيركى، المتحدث الرسمي باسم الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بان كى مون، اليوم، مطالبة الامين العام بضرورة اطلاق سراح الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي أو الإسراع باجراء محاكمة شفافة له ولبقية قادة جماعة الأخوان المسلمين المعتقلين حاليا.*
*صدي  البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*قال متحدث باسم البيت الأبيض اليوم إن الولايات المتحدة تدين تعليقات رئيس الوزراء التركي رجب طيب أردوغان التي اتهم فيها إسرائيل بأن لها دورا في "إطاحة الجيش المصري بالرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي". 
وأضاف المتحدث جوش إرنست للصحفيين "ندين بقوة التصريحات التي أدلى بها رئيس الوزراء أردوغان اليوم. الإشارة إلى أن إسرائيل مسؤولة بشكل ما عن الأحداث الأخيرة في مصر أمر مهين ولا أساس له وخاطئ".*

*الوطن* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*أقدم أهالى قرية أبوجرج، إحدى قرى غرب مركز ومدينة بنى مزار، بإشعال النيران بجميع منازل المنتمين لـ"تنظيم الإخوان" وأنصار الرئيس المعزول عقب عودتهم من دفن ابنهم المجند، والذي توفى على أيدى أنصار الرئيس المعزول .*

*الوفد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أغسطس 2013)

* عــــــــاااجــل.. خبـر محـزن جـداااا عن الفريق السيسي *


​ *




*​ *اكد مصدر امني للدستور الاصلي ان الاخوان  الارهابيين حاولو اغتيال الفريق السيسي وقتله ولاكن تمكن الجيش المصري من  القبض عليهم وجاري التحقيق معهم الدستور الاصلي *​ ​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*أنكر المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان محمد بديع، الاتهامات الموجهة إليه في تحقيقات نيابة مصر الجديدة التى أجراها المستشار إبراهيم صالح.*
*وجهت له النيابة، تهمه التحريض على قتل المتظاهرين أمام قصرالاتحادية فى 5 ديسمبر من العام الماضى، وكذلك التحريض بشكل مباشر على اقتحام دار الحرس الجمهورى والاشتباك مع رجال الشرطة والجيش، ما أسفر عن وقوع العشرات من القتلى والمصابين، حيث أكد المتهم فى أقواله أنه لم يقم بأي عمل من أعمال التحريض.*
*كانت نيابة مصر الجديدة انتقلت اليوم الثلاثاء إلى سجن طرة، للتحقيق مع بديع، في قضايا التحريض على أحداث العنف، التي وقعت أمام دار الحرس الجمهوري، ووقائع التعذيب والاحتجاز للمتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية، وأمرت بحبسه 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيق.*

*الوفد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*روسيا تدين الهجوم الإرهابي بسيناء وتعتبره استفزازيًّا
أعلنت وزارة الخارجية الروسية في بيان لها اليوم الثلاثاء، أن موسكو تدين بحزم الهجوم الإرهابي على أفراد قوات الأمن المركزي المصري بالقرب من رفح في شبه جزيرة سيناء*

*البديل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أغسطس 2013)

*أطلقت قوات الجيش الموجودة عند كمين الشيخ زويد النارعلى سيارة اخترقت حظر التجول، مما أسفر عن إصابة 4 مواطنين كانوا قادمين من مدينة العريش إلى مدينة الشيخ زويد .*

*البديل*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان: مستمرون فى الجهاد بعد حبس المرشد العام للجماعة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*أنباء عن القبض على البلتاجى بمدينة نصر.. ومصادر مقربة منه تنفى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*
حصيلة الاعتدات ع الاقباط
64 كنيسة
24 مبنى خدمات وقاعات
39 منزل
65 محل
58 سيارة واتوبيس
25صيدلية
3 فندق*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أغسطس 2013)

*                 اشتباكات بين الإخوان وقوات الجيش نهاية شارع فيصل .. والإرهابيون يطلقون النار على القوات من أعلى العمارات 





 طباعة 

                                                        الثلاثاء 20.08.2013 - 10:43 م                 








                                              اشتباكات - صورة ارشيفية                 

                                       كتب/ كريم عاطف                  
                  وقعت منذ قليل اشتباكات بين قوات من الجيش وعدد من عناصر  الإخوان بمنطقة فيصل بالهرم  حيث اعتلى مسلحون أسطح العمارات المحيطة  بالمنطقة وقاموا بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية تجاه قوات الجيش وتقوم القوات  بالتعامل مع هذه العناصر .

ووصلت  مدرعة جيش إلى منطقة الاشتباكات لتعزيز القوات الأساسية المتمركزة لتصبح مدرعتين وعددا من جنود الجيش  .


صدى البلد* 

​


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SsSjE7yS6lI#at=11[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أغسطس 2013)

*إرهابيون يهاجمون كميناً للجيش بالزيتون*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*السلفيون ينتظرون نتيجة الصراع الدائر حاليا ...... وبعد ابعاد الأخوان وانهاك قوات الأمن والشرطة ..... سينزلون الميدان *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أغسطس 2013)

* عاجل جداً الآن من الانبا رافائيل
*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أغسطس 2013)

*الحرة للتغير السلمى  تناشد منصور بطرد السفير التركى من مصر*
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على مصري وأردني قبل تنفيذ عمليات إرهابية في بورسعيد *

*البديل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أغسطس 2013)

*اجتماع المخابرات التركيه و القطريه و دول اوروبيه بـ قبرص*

*يوتيوب*​


----------



## soul & life (21 أغسطس 2013)

*تم القبض على صفوت حجازى فى سيوة طريق سيوة مطروح وتم ترحيله الى القاهرة  وكان  فى زى متنقبة 
ومهدب لحيته وصابغ شعره 
*


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أغسطس 2013)

*اعتداء الاخوان على ضابط شرطه بالفيوم حتى الموت*​


----------



## soul & life (21 أغسطس 2013)

*تم القبض  مساء امس على القيادى الاخوانى على مراد 
كان فى طريقه الى المطار  لسفره لروما وكان يرتدى الجينز وبدون دقن
*


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى أن النائب العام أصدر قرارًا بحبس بديع 15 يومًا على ذمة  التحقيق لاتهامه بالتحريض على أحداث الحرس الجمهورى والاتحادية الأولى،  *
*وأضاف المصدر أن بديع رفض تناول وجبة الغداء بعد 3 ساعات من دخوله زنزانته  بمحلق سجن المزرعة بمنطقة سجون طرة التى خصصتها الإدارة المركزية للسجون،  حتى يقضى فترة حبسه، *
*وظل يردد آيات القرآن طوال الفترة التى قضاها فى  السجن، ورفض الحديث مع الضباط المكلفين بحراسته، *
*واكتفى بتنفيذ الأوامر  والتعليمات الخاصة بالسجن، ورفضت حراسة السجن السماح له بالخروج من زنزانته  قبل انتهاء التحقيقات معه،*

*التحرير*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 أغسطس 2013)

*




أصيب ضابط شرطة ومجند إثر اطلاق نار من ملثمين علي كمين بطريق الشاحنات بمحافظة بورسعيد.
 تلقي اللواء السيد جاد الحق مدير امن بورسعيد اخطارا يفيد بإصابة النقيب   احمد الحسيني واحد المجندين اثر تعرض الكمين المتواجد بطريق الشاحنات   لاطلاق نارمكثف من قبل ملثمين يستقلون دراجة بخارية.
 وعلي الفور تم نقل المصابين إلي المستشفي العسكري، وقام مدير الامن بزيارتهم للاطمئنان علي استقرار حالتهم الصحية.* ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 أغسطس 2013)

*




ألقت أجهزة الأمن القبض على العديد من قيادات جماعة الإخوان، فى إطار  جهودها الرامية إلى وقف إرهاب الجماعة والعنف فى الشارع المصرى. 
فى الإسكندرية، داهمت قوات الأمن مقر المركز الإعلامى لجماعة  الإخوان  بمنطقة كليوباترا، وتحفظت على عدد من المنشورات الداعمة للجماعة،  وكميات  كبيرة من أجهزة الحاسب الآلى والكاميرات. 
كما ألقت أجهزة الأمن بمديرية أمن البحر الأحمر، القبض على نائب  بمجلس  الشعب سابقا عن الحرية والعدالة داخل إحدى الشقق السكنية تنفيذا  لقرار  الضبط والإحضار الصادر من النيابة العامة. 
وأعلنت اللجنة الإعلامية لحزب الحرية والعدالة بمحافظة الفيوم عن  مداهمة  قوات الشرطة مدعومة بقوات من العمليات الخاصة والأمن المركزى، لمنزل   المهندس حمدى طه، القيادى بالحزب وعضو مجلس الشعب السابق، دون أن تلقى   القبض عليه لعدم وجوده بمنزله. 
وفى أسيوط، ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على المهندس الحسينى لزومى، أمين  الشباب  بحزب الحرية والعدالة بأسيوط، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح أمس  الثلاثاء،  وذلك بعد تواتر أنباء تفيد بتورطه فى التحريض على أعمال عنف. 
وفى مدينة فاقوس بالشرقية، داهموا منزل كل من محمد عوض شويش، عضو  مجلس  الشعب السابق، والقيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة، وكمال صالح، المسئول   الإدارى بجماعة الإخوان بالمدينة. 
كما داهموا منزل رئيس مجلس الشورى السابق، أحمد فهمى، والمهندس أحمد   شحاتة، الأمين العام لحزب الحرية والعدالة بالشرقية، القاطنين بجوار منزل   المعزول محمد مرسى بمنطقة فلل الجامعة فى الزقازيق، ولم تسفر الحملات عن   ضبط أى من السابقين حتى الآن. 
وألقت قوات الأمن ببنى سويف القبض على 50 من كوادر الإخوان بينهم 7  من  جنسيات عربية، بمدرسة الدعوة الإسلامية المملوكة للجماعة، وبحوزتهم  أسلحة  آلية وخرطوش وقنابل غاز وملابس عسكرية. 
وفى بورسعيد، أمرت النيابة العامة بحبس أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة و6 من قيادات الإخوان بالمحافظة 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيق. 
كان قد تم القبض على كل من المهندس محمد زكريا، أمين حزب الحرية  والعدالة  ببورسعيد، والمهندس جمال هيبة، عضو مجلس الشورى، وسامح منصور  ومحمود  أبوعوف، ووائل العدل وأحمد ندا، محاسب بهيئة قناة السويس، أمس  الأول،  وبحوزة بعضهم مذكرات تتضمن الجهاد والتضحية و5700 دولار ومنشورات عن   الخطوات المقبلة للجماعة. 
فيما تكثف الأجهزة الأمنية بالسويس من جهودها لضبط 5 من قيادات  الإخوان  والسلفية بالسويس لتنفيذ قرار النيابة العامة بتجديد أمر ضبط  وإحضار تلك  القيادات، لاتهامهم بالتحريض على العنف داخل المحافظة، منهم  أحمد محمود،  أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة، وسعد خليفة، والشيخ السلفى علاء  سعيد، مقدم  برامج بقناة الرحمة قبل إغلاقها. 
وأسفرت الجهود الأمنية بالمنيا عن ضبط ماهر. ك. ر. م، 63 سنة،  مهندس،  ومقيم بعزبة شاهين، وطارق. ع. ح. ع، 40 سنة، موظف، وبحوزته سلاحان  أبيض  «سنجة..*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى أن النائب العام أصدر قرارًا بحبس بديع 15 يومًا على ذمة  التحقيق لاتهامه بالتحريض على أحداث الحرس الجمهورى والاتحادية الأولى،  وأضاف المصدر أن بديع رفض تناول وجبة الغداء بعد 3 ساعات من دخوله زنزانته  بمحلق سجن المزرعة بمنطقة سجون طرة التى خصصتها الإدارة المركزية للسجون،  حتى يقضى فترة حبسه، وظل يردد آيات القرآن طوال الفترة التى قضاها فى  السجن، ورفض الحديث مع الضباط المكلفين بحراسته، واكتفى بتنفيذ الأوامر  والتعليمات الخاصة بالسجن، ورفضت حراسة السجن السماح له بالخروج من زنزانته  قبل انتهاء التحقيقات معه،*
*التحرير *​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أغسطس 2013)

*بعد القبض على القيادي الإسلامي صفوت حجازي، اتضح أنه كان يخطط بعد الهروب إلى ليبيا للسفر إيطاليا، وكان صديق صفوت حجازي، ويعمل محاميا، هو من قام بتهريبه إلى سيوة وكان معه وقت القبض عليه على مسافة 14 كيلو من الحدود الليبية، حيث كان يستعد للهروب إلى ليبيا.
*
*الوطن*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 أغسطس 2013)

*مذبحة في بنها.. مقتل 17 شخصًا على يد مسجل خطر أطلق النار على أهل قريته بشكل عشوائي






     	لقي 17 شخصًا مصرعهم اليوم الأربعاء، فى مذبحة بقرية ميت العطار  التابعة  لمركز بنها عقب قيام مسجل خطر من عائلة الرفاعية بإطلاق الأعيرة  النارية من  بندقية آلية بشكل عشوائى على المارة مما أسفر عن مصرع 17 شخصًا  من أبناء  القرية وفقا لما أكده شهود عيان بها، وذلك انتقامًا من أهل  قريته لعدم  وقوفهم بجانب عالئلته فى أخذهم بالثأر من عائلة الكلافين.

	وأكد الأهالى أن أحد الأشخاص المسجلين خطر، ويدعى عمر عبدالرازق عبدالله   الرفاعي -الذى خرج من السجن مؤخرًا- أطلق الرصاص بشكل عشوائي مما أسفر عن   مصرع 17 شخصًا، وقام رجال المباحث بقيادة العميد ياسر توفيق مفتش مباحث   شمال القليوبية من إطلاق النار عليه فلقي مصرعه.

	وانتشرت قوات الأمن المركزى والعمليات الخاصة لتمشيط القرية والشوارع وأخطرت النيابة فتولت التحقيق.




*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 أغسطس 2013)

*اجل مصرع المتهم في مجزرة ميت العطار ببنها.. وارتفاع القتلى إلى 15 شخصا
    2013-08-21 10:37:12    






   	القليوبية ــ إبراهيم جودة
	   	قتل المتهم، في مقتل 12 شخصا، بقرية ميت العطار ببنها، صباح اليوم   الأربعاء، إثر مطاردة بالرصاص بينه ورجال الشرطة، وتولت النيابة التحقيق.    	وكانت قوات العمليات الخاصة، فرضت كردونا أمنيا حول مداخل ومخارج القرية،   لضبط المتهم، فحاول الهرب وقام بإطلاق رصاص عشوائي على قوات العمليات   الخاصة، وأسفرت المطاردة عن مصرعه في الحال، ويدعى عمر ع ا " وبحوزته   بندقية آلية.  	من ناحية أخرىن أعلن الدكتور زكريا عبدربه وكيل وزارة الصحة  بالقليوبية عن  ارتفاع عدد الضحايا في أحداث معركة ميت العطار ببنها إلى  15 قتيلا من  الأهالي، وتم نقلهم جميعا إلى مستشفى بنها التعليمي.
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أغسطس 2013)

*قرر اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، نقل مدير أمن أسوان اللواء حسن عبد الحى، وحكمدار المديرية إلى ديوان عام الوزارة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أغسطس 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى يحذر المواطنين من انتحال مجهولين للصفة العسكرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أغسطس 2013)

*وقف رخص التصدير لمصر التى يغطيها الاتحاد الأوربى .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أغسطس 2013)

*البدوى: طلبت من المسلمانى إبلاغ الرئاسة التخلى عن المعونات الأمريكية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]h_Ulh-U0FIg#t=54[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أغسطس 2013)

*«الجمارك»: ضبط 17600 مسدس صوت معدل بميناء الإسكندرية قادمة من تركيا*




*

*
















*تمكنت سلطات الجمارك بميناء الاسكندرية من ضبط شحنة أسلحة قادمة  من تركيا تحتوى على 17600 مسدس صوت معدل تركي الصنع، يمكن استخدامها في  إطلاق الذخيرة الحية، وذلك ضمن حاويتين، الواحدة منهما 40 قدما وتحتوي على 3  أطنان، تقدر قيمتها بنحو 8.5 مليون جنيه. وقال فؤاد الخباطي، رئيس مصلحة الجمارك، إن الشحنة وصلت ميناء  الإسكندرية في 12 يونيو الماضي، وحاول المستورد التخلص من الشحنة خلال  الفترة الماضية، وإعادة تصديرها مرة أخرى إلى تركيا عند تأكده من قيام  مسؤولي الجمارك بفحص الشحنة بأجهزة الكشف بالأشعة الحديثة التي تستعين بها  المصلحة.* 

*وأوضح «الخباطي» أن الشحنة مسجلة على أنها عبارة عن  أدوات تجميل، وتم الكشف عن محتوياتها بعد استئذان النيابة العامة وإخطار  المستورد، وجار حاليا عرض الضبطية على النيابة العامة لاتخاذ الإجراءات  اللازمة. على صعيد آخر تمكنت مصلحة الجمارك بميناء العين السخنة من ضبط شحنة  قادمة من الصين على أنها تحوي أدوات مكتبية بها 1410 مجسمات كرة أرضية  تحتوي على خريطة مزورة تضع حلايب وشلاتين ضمن حدود السودان، وذلك بالمخالفة  للواقع القانوني، بتواجد تلك المنطقة ضمن حدود مصر، وتقوم النيابة العامة  حاليا بالتحقيق في الواقعة.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xWv-Kuhv-ck[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أغسطس 2013)

*الببلاوي بصفته نائب الحاكم العسكري *
*يضع مبارك قيد ا**لاقامه الجبريه *

*الشروق*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أغسطس 2013)

*هجوم ثلاثة مسلحين بينهم منقبة على سيارة شرطة بسيدى جابر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]eoBoGjFgcE4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أغسطس 2013)

*خطة إخوان الجيزة في مظاهرات << جمعة الرحيل >>*

            August 21 2013 21:15:47
















*علمت "فيتو" أن الأمانة العامة لحزب *الحرية والعدالة* في محافظة الجيزة تقوم بالدور الأكبر في الحشد لمظاهرات الجمعة المقبلة، والتي أطلقت عليها جمعة الرحيل.*

*الاتصالات التي تتم بين الأعضاء للاتفاق فيما بينهم على الاحتشاد عن طريق التواجد في مساجد المحروسة القريبة من شارع أحمد *عرابي*، والمحروسة في البالون بالعجوزة، وزاويتي الشريف حسام والإيمان بميدان لبنان، والاستقامة بميدان الجيزة، ونور الإسلام بالهرم. *

*وشددت أمانة *الحرية والعدالة* بالجيزة  على إيقاف كل الاتصالات الهاتفية لمنع رصدها من قبل الأجهزة الأمنية، وأن  التعليمات تأتي شفهية ومن خلال وسطاء مشهود لهم بحسن العلاقات مع الآخرين.*

*وكشفت معلومات موثقة قريبة الصلة بأمانة الجيزة أن *الإخوان* أعدوا  للخروج في مظاهرات بوسط القاهرة، على أن تكون التجمعات الرئيسية لها،  مناطق البراجيل وصفط اللبن وبعض مناطق بولاق الدكرور التي يسيطر عليها  التيار السلفي هناك، بالإضافة إلى مناطق كفر مسلم بالهرم وكفر الجبل  والطالبية والكنيسة وبعض أطراف العمرانية *وكرداسة*. *

*وأضافت معلومات أكدها عضو جهادي سابق ومحام شهير أن جماعة *الإخوان* تستخدم  سيناريو ثورة يناير 2011 والذي بدأ بجمعة الغضب وانتهى بجمعة محاكمة  النظام، وهو ما أعلنته الجماعة فعليا خلال الجمعة الماضية بأنها جمعة الغضب  ويتبقى الخروج في جمعتي الرحيل والمحاكمة للنظام وهى بداية للسير على طريق  الإطاحة بالحكم كما حدث مع نظام *مبارك* المخلوع.*

*وتهدف الجماعة من هذه المناورات إلى استنزاف قوة *الشرطة والجيش* لأكبر قدر ممكن من الوقت، لحين استعادة الجماعة توازنها بعد الضربات الأمنية المتلاحقة مؤخرا على أيدي قوات *الأمن*، باعتقال أعضائها ممن تلوثت أيديهم بدماء المصريين.* *



* 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هجوم ثلاثة مسلحين بينهم منقبة على سيارة شرطة بسيدى جابر*



*المتحدث العسكرى: ضبط 3 أطلقوا النيران على كمين بالإسكندرية*


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2013)

*"أسوشيتد برس": جماعة جهادية فى مالى تهدد بشن هجمات على مصر هددت جماعة جهادية في مالي في بيان على موقعها على الإنترنت، بشن هجمات في مصر.
وقالت "الأسوشيتد برس" إن هذه الجماعة أعلنت تحالفها مع متطرفين لهم علاقة بالهجوم على المنشآت النفطية بالجزائر.*


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2013)

حلقت منذ قليل إحدى طائرات القوات المسلحة، فوق سماء سجن طرة، لتستطلع الأجواء الموجودة أمام سجن طرة أثناء خروج الرئيس الأسبق محمد حسنى مبارك.


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أغسطس 2013)

*الجوامع في المنيا تحرّض ضد المسيحيين وتأمرهم بمغادرة قريتهم دير مواس! *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أغسطس 2013)

*فيلم وثائقي من إنتاج هيومن رايتس ووتش عن أعمال الحرق والنهب للكنائس وممتلكات للمسيحيين في جنوب مصر من قبل مؤيدين للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي. تم إعداد الوثائقي أثناء زيارة بحثية لمحافظة المنيا تمت خلالها مقابلة 43 شاهد عيان، ويصدر البيان الخاص بنتائج الزيارة باللغة العربية خلال ساعات قليلة

http://www.hrw.org/news/2013/08/21/egypt-mass-attacks-churches
*

[YOUTUBE]UYVr4FzEb_A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (22 أغسطس 2013)

هناك اخبار غير مؤكدة عن غدا ميعاد الحظر من الساعة 3 ظهرا لتحجيم التظاهر


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أغسطس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> هناك اخبار غير مؤكدة عن غدا ميعاد الحظر من الساعة 3 ظهرا لتحجيم التظاهر



*التليفزيون المصرى يعلن ان حظر التجوال غدا الجمعه يبدا من 3 عصرا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان بقرية «دلجا» بالمنيا يطالبون المسحيين بمغادرة القرية قبل الجمعة المقبلة

 تسود حالة من التوتر والذعر بين أقباط قرية دلجا التابعه لمركز ملوي بسبب كثرة التهديدات التي يتم نشرها كل يوم ومطالبتهم بمغادرة منازلهم قبل يوم الجمعه والا سيتم حرق المنازل وهم بداخلها .

وقد طالب الأهالي بضرورة توافر الامن بداخل القرية، حيث تشهد القرية حالة من القلق منذ فض اعتصام رابعه العدوية والنهضة حتي الان وتعرض استراحة المطرانية للحرق اكثر من مره*


----------



## grges monir (22 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *التليفزيون المصرى يعلن ان حظر التجوال غدا الجمعه يبدا من 3 عصرا*


صفحة الداخلية بتنفى الخبر دة استاذى
مين صح ومين غلط بقى؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أغسطس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> صفحة الداخلية بتنفى الخبر دة استاذى
> مين صح ومين غلط بقى؟؟؟



*تضاربات ...... كالمعتاد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أغسطس 2013)

*مصريون يحتشدون أمام مقر صحيفة واشنطن بوست رافعين صور السيسى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أغسطس 2013)

*مجلس الوزراء ينفى ما تردد حول تعديل فترة حظر التجوال*


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*بالاسماء ..: هؤلاء هم قادة الأخوان المطلوب القبض عليهم*
*هم المطلوب القبض عليهم وهذه هي تهمتهم...
- محمود عزت المرشد المؤقت: التهمة التحريض على القتل
- رجل الأعمال حسن مالك: التحريض على العنف
- جمال عبد الهادي: التحريض على العنف
- صبحي صالح: التحريض على العنف
- حسام أبو بكر الصديق محافظ القليوبية السابق: التحريض على القتل
- باسم عودة وزير التموين السابق: التحريض على القتل
- محمد محسوب وزير شئون المجالس النيابية السابق: التحريض على العنف
- أسامة ياسين وزير الشباب الأسبق: التحريض على العنف
- محمد عبد المقصود: التحريض على القتل
- محمود حسين الأمين العام للجماعة: التحريض على اشتباكات الحرس الجمهوري
- عزب مصطفي عضو مجلس الشعب السابق: التحريض على القتل
- طارق الزمر: التحريض على العنف
- عبد الرحمن عز: التحريض على العنف وبث أخبار كاذبة
- عبد الله بركات: التحريض على العنف
- عبد الرحمن البر: التحريض على القتل
**- الإرهابي عاصم عبد الماجد: التحريض على القتل
- صفوت عبد الغني: التحريض على القتل
- محمد البلتاجي: التحريض على القتل
- عصام العريان: التحريض على القتل*




​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*خريطة مسيرات مليونية " الاخوان" اليوم*

الجمعة 23/أغسطس/2013 - 04:51 ص ​


​*نقاط الانطلاق التي ستتحرك منها مسيرات مليونية "الشهداء" التي تظمها جماعة الإخوان اليوم بعد صلاة الجمعة في القاهرة.
وتتحرك المسيرات من المناطق التالية:-

1 - مسجد صهيب الرومي الشرابية
2 - مسجد التقوى شبرا الخيمة (كوبرى عرابي)
3 - مسجد القدس المرج ش عين شمس
4- مسجد نور المحمدية ميدان المطرية
5 - مسجد العزيز بالله الزيتون
6 - مسجد السلام الحى العاشر مدينة نصر
7 - مسجد الفتح الخلفاوي
8 - مسجد الحمد التجمع الخامس
9 - مسجد المهدى مدينة السلام (شارع الأربعين)
10 - مسجد المراغي حلوان
11 - مسجد الريان المعادي
12 - مسجد أبو بكر الصديق دار السلام
13 - مسجد عمرو بن العاص مصر القديمة
14 - مسجد النور العباسية
15 - مسجد الفتح رمسيس
16 - مسجد التوحيد غمرة
17 - مسجد الاستقامة ميدان الجيزة
18- مسجد أسد بن الفرات الدقي
19 - مسجد خاتم المرسلين العمرانية
20 - مسجد خالد بن الوليد الكيت كات
21 - مسجد مصطفى محمود المهندسين
22 - مسجد المغفرة المهندسين
23 - مسجد الصباح ش الهرم
24 - مسجد مشارى ش الهرم
25 - مسجد الرحمة الهرم
26 - مسجد التوحيد ناصية ش العريش مع ش فيصل
27 - مسجد الحصري 6 أكتوبر
28 - مسجد راغب 6 أكتوبر
*






​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على 40 بلطجيًا سرقوا كنائس تعرضت للاقتحام بالمنيا
الجمعة، 23 أغسطس 2013 - 04:36

قال مصدر أمنى إن "أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة المنيا تمكنت مساء أمس الخميس من ضبط 40 بلطجيا وبحوزتهم العديد من الأجهزة الكهربائية التى قاموا بسرقتها من كنائس تعرضت للاقتحام عقب فض اعتصامى رابعة العدوية ونهضة مصر بالقاهرة الأسبوع الماضى".

ولفت المصدر الأمنى إلى أن عملية القبض على البلطجية، جاءت عقب تحريات قام بها رجال الأمن، وتبين لهم أن البلطجية بحوزتهم أجهزة كهربائية لكنائس تعرضت للاقتحام بالمحافظة الأسبوع الماضى.

اليوم السابع​
​​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط 19 مسجون هارب من قسمي حلوان والتبين 

نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية بالقاهرة،من استعادة 19 مسجون تم تهريبهم من قسمي حلوان والتبين، من قبل أنصار الرئيس المعزول، إبان فض اعتصامي رابعة والنهضة
المصدر : البديل* 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*عدم إقامة صلاة الجمعة بمسجدى الفتح برمسيس ورابعة العدوية، نظراً لقيامها بأعمال الترميم، ونقل مخلفات المسجدين، مما يعيق المواطنين عن أداء الشعيرة، **
*



 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*إخوان الغربية يطلقون أعيرة صوتية على كنيسة مارجرجس بطنطا
August 23 2013 *

*أطلق عدد من أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان طلقات صوت على كنيسة "مارجرجس" بشارع على مبارك بطنطا، بعد أن نشبت مشادات بينهم وبين عدد من الشباب الأقباط الذين يقومون بتأمين الكنيسة.

ومن جانب آخر، تصدى الأهالى لـ"الإخوان"، وعلى الفور انتقلت قوات الشرطة والجيش وطاردوا أعضاء الجماعة بشوارع طنطا. 




*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

​


*مسيرة لمؤيدى "المعزول" تستفز الأهالى وقت حظر التجوال بإيتاى البارود

8/23/2013

​
خرجت مسيرة حاشدة لأنصار ومؤيدى "المعزول" مرسى بقرية معنيا بإيتاى البارود بالبحيرة.
ردد المؤيدون الهتافات المناهضة لحكم العسكر ، كما طالبوا بتطهير الداخلية ومحاكمة البلطجية، كما أكدوا في مسيرتهم "أنهم مع سلمية التظاهر واستمرارها حتى عودة الشرعية".

الفجر​*


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

* تفجير مسجد فى رفح لاستهداف الجنود بداخله




*
*
تسببت عمليات الجيش فى سيناء فى تقلص عمليات الجماعات الإرهابية فى سيناء، التى اتسمت بالعشوائية والضعف، وشنت العناصر الإرهابية، بعض الهجمات البائسة مساء أمس الأول، وفى الساعات الأولى من صباح أمس، كان أبرزها تفجير مسجد لاستهداف جنود كمين الماسورة برفح، أثناء صلاتهم به، لكن المسجد انفجر قبل دخول الجنود بلحظات، وعلى الفور أمر اللواء أحمد وصفى، قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى، بترميم المسجد على نفقة الجيش*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*سيناء: الجيش يحاصر الإرهاب بـ«الكماشة».. ويعتقل 30 مسلحاً بينهم 6 حمساويين

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*«حماس» تنفى وجود محمود عزت فى غزة.. *
*ومصادر: الحركة «مرعوبة» وتبحث تهريبه لتركيا.. وتدمير نفق داخل منزل لأول مرة.. ومطالب بإعدام منفذى مجزرة رفح الثانية*
*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*فرضت قوات الجيش سيطرتها بشكل شبه كامل على سيناء خلال الـ48 ساعة الأخيرة، وداهمت القوات عدة بؤر إرهابية فى الشيخ زويد ورفح والعريش، واعتقلت 30 إرهابيا بينهم 6 حمساويين أحدهم خبير فى صناعة المفرقعات، تبين أنه قيادى فى كتائب القسام، الجناح العسكرى لحركة حماس*
*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*واصلت قوات الجيش والشرطة حملاتها التمشيطية ومداهمة بؤر الإرهاب بمدن الشيخ زويد ورفح والعريش، وسط تأكيدات أمنية بقرب القبض على منفذى مجزرة رفح الثانية التى راح ضحيتها 26 مجندا من قطاع الأمن المركزى. *
*وقال مصدر أمنى: إن قوات الجيشين الثانى والثالث وقوات الشرطة ينفذون عمليات مشتركة لمحاصرة الإرهاب؛ حيث يقوم الجيش الثالث بمحاصرة وسط سيناء بما فيه الجبال والمناطق الوعرة، حتى يلتقى الجيش الثانى الذى يقوم بعمليات خاصة فى المناطق الحدودية الشرقية مع غزة وإسرائيل، وتقوم قوات الشرطة بمهاجمة ومداهمة المطلوبين من العناصر التى تقطن فى العريش*

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

ألقت أجهزة الأمن على القيادي الإخواني مصطفى طاهر الغنيمي عضو مكتب الإرشاد ومسؤول الإخوان عن قطاع شرق الدلتا، داخل شقته في عقار بالحي العاشر في مدينة نصر، وعثرت القوة التي داهمت منزله على جهازي "لاب توب" و"أي باد". 
وتبين من التحريات التي أعدها أن عضو مكتب الإرشاد مختبئ في شقته بالحي العاشر، فتمت مداهمة الشقة بعدما تأكدت التحريات من وجوده بداخلها.

الوطن​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

قال مصدر أمني، إن قوة الأمن الوطني، تمكنت من القبض على القيادي الإخواني البارز أحمد أبوبركة من داخل شقته في العقار رقم 27 في شارع صوت الأمة بمنطقة السيدة زينب. 
الوطن ​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

أكدت مصادر أمنية وقضائية، سرقة الختم الخاص بمصلحة الطب الشرعي من مشرحة زينهم، في السيدة زينب اليوم. فوجئ الأطباء الشرعيين والموظفين باختفاء الختم البيضاوي الذي يحمل شعار مصلحة الطب الشرعي، والخاص بتقارير الطب الشرعي المعتمدة رسميا من قبل الدولة​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*مرسي يحتفل بوصول أصدقائه للزنزانة!*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2013)

*المتاجرون والمتلونون كالحيات والأفاعى
[YOUTUBE]5YrgADThsZw[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*داهمت قوات الأمن منزل سائق الدكتور محمد بديع، المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين بمدينة ببا بحي الفواريقة، وألقت القبض عليه دون مقاومة منه، واكتشفت القوات وجود سيارة المرشد داخل حظيرة مواشي، وتبين أنها سوداء اللوان ماركة «بي. إم. دبليو» تحمل رقم «352 م م ص»، وتم تسليم سائق المرشد والسيارة إلى مديرية أمن بني سويف*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط 3 من أعضاء الإخوان بينهم مسئول الملف الاقتصادى بالحرية والعدالة*
*أسفرت الجهود اليوم عن ضبط (خالد.ز.ع) مسئول الملف الاقتصادى لحزب الحرية والعدالة ورئيس مجلس إدارة "مدارس الزهور الخاصة" التابعة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، كما تم ضبط (حشمت.ب) المحامى والمرشح السابق لمجلس الشعب بمركز البلينا، كما تم ضبط (أحمد.ع) أحد قيادات الجماعة، و(محمد ع) أمين صندوق جمعية الصحابة*
*

* 

​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية بأسوان، فجر اليوم الجمعة، القبض على 6 متهمين فى واقعة مذبحة ضباط الشرطة بأسوان.
قوة أمنية داهمت منازل المتهمين فجر اليوم، الجمعة، ونجحت فى القبض على ستة منهم "5 أشخاص سياسيين وآخر مسجل خطر جنائى".

ونفى المصدر القبض على "خالد القوصى" أمير الجماعة الإسلامية بأسوان والدكتور "موسى على أحمد" رئيس الائتلاف الإسلامى بمحافظة أسوان، مؤكداً أنهما مازالا هاربين.

**

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*أمرت نيابة مركز إمبابة، أمس، بتكثيف التحريات لتحديد المتهمين فى البلاغ الذى تقدم به الكاتب الصحفى الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل، ويتهم فيه رسميا عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالوقوف وراء الحريق الذى طال بيته الريفى والمكتبة الملحقة به، فى 14 من أغسطس الجارى.*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*اعترافات مساعد صفوت حجازي وتفاصيل اعتقالهما:*
*قوات الامن لم تتعرف على حجازي بشكله الجديد في بداية الأمر*​
*​أمرت نيابة جنوب القاهرة بحبس مدير أعمال الداعية الإسلامي صفوت حجازي 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات؛ لاتهامه بمساعدة متهمًا على الهروب من مصر . كما قررت حجز سائق السيارة التي حاول بها المتهم الهروب على ذمة تحريات المباحث.

وخلال التحقيقات مع مدير أعمال الدكتور صفوت حجازى أكد أنه تلقى اتصالاً هاتفيًا منه لمساعدته على الهروب من خلال توفير وسيلة مواصلات تساعده للوصول إلى ليبيا عن طريق مطروح. 

واستطاع مدير أعماله أن يدبر سيارة شيفروليه، واتصل بحجازي لمقابلته فى ميدان الرماية بالجيزة، ثم استقلا السيارة متجهين إلى مرسى مطروح، ونزلوا فى ضيافة أحد سكان المنطقة، مشيرًا إلى أن صفوت حجازي قام بتغيير ملامحه وارتدى الزي البدوي في أثناء ضيافته في مطروح؛ حتي لا يشك فيه أحد عند توجهه إلى واحة سيوة.

وأضاف مدير أعمال حجازي أنه اتفق مع سائق تاكسي على توصيلهم إلى سيوة مقابل 300 جنيه، بعدما قام حجازي بتغير ملامحه، وارتدى نظارة شمس واستلقى على الكرسي الخلفي في وضعية النوم.

وعن لحظة القبض عليه، أجاب مدير أعمال حجازي أنه في أحد الأكمنة قبل دخول واحة سيوة تم توقيف السيارة وطلبت قوات الأمن البطاقات الشخصية فقدم السائق بطاقته، وقمت أنا وحجازي بالتأسف لقوات الأمن لعدم حملنا البطاقة متعللين بأننا قد نسيناها في المنزل، فقامت قوات الأمن بتفتيش شنطة السيارة التي عثروا فيها على متعلقاتنا وكمية كبيرة من المبالغ المالية مختلفة العملات، والمفاجأة أنهم عثروا فيها على جواز السفر الخاص بالدكتور صفوت، ومن هنا علموا هُويته، فقاموا بإنزالنا من السيارة وتقيدنا بالحبال، وتم نقلنا إلى القاهرة في طائرة حربية.

دنيا الوطن
​
*


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*تمركز مدرعات الجيش بشوارع "رمسيس" الجانبية تحسبا لمظاهرات الإخوان

الجمعة، 23 أغسطس 2013 - 11:40







أغلقت وزارة الأوقاف مسجد الفتح بميدان رمسيس اليوم، بعد أن أعلنت أمس عن عدم إقامة شعائر صلاة الجمعة بمسجدى الفتح ورابعة العدوية، لإجراء عمليات صيانة بالمسجدين.

ووضعت لافتات ورقية على أبواب ساحة المسجد مكتوب عليها "عفوا المسجد مغلق للتحسينات"، فيما تمركزت مدرعات القوات المسلحة بالشوارع الجانبية المؤدية لميدان رمسيس، تحسبا لتنظيم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تظاهرات اليوم.

وخصصت القوات المسلحة عدد من المجندين للطواف حول مسجد الفتح لمتابعة الحالة الأمنية ورصد أية تجاوزات أو اعتداءات على المواطنين أو المنشآت العامة والخاصة.

كما شهد ميدان رمسيس حالة من السيولة المرورية قبل ساعات من إقامة شعائر صلاة الجمعة



​​*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*أحداث كرداسة*
*
أكدت مصادر أمنية مطلعة، أن أجهزة الأمن رصدت أسماء تقف خلف منفذي ومخططي مذبحة كرداسة التي راح ضحيتها 11 شرطيا، عقب اقتحام القسم وقتل وسحل كل من فيه.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*تساؤل  بسيط  للمسئولين  المحترمين.*
*هل  يجوز  بعد  تنكر  الأرهابيين  في  زي  النقاب .. *
*والقيام  بقتل المواطنيين ... وأرتكاب  جرائم  مخله  بالشرف ...*
*أن  نبيح  أرتداء  النقاب  ... تحت  مسمي  الحريه  الشخصيه  أو  التدين  !!!*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل انفجارات هائلة في مدينة رفح بشمال سيناء...
2013-08-23 13:35:17 *​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*تجمع العشرات من أعضاء جماعة اﻻخوان المسلمين، عقب صلاة الجمعة أمام مسجد العزيز بالله، بمنطقة حدائق الزيتون، استعدادا للخروج بمسيرة تطوف شوارع المنطقة، فى إطار فعاليات جمعة الشهداء.*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*تجمع العشرات من أعضاء جماعة اﻻخوان المسلمين، عقب صلاة الجمعة ،بميدان الجيزه استعدادا للخروج بمسيرة تطوف شوارع الجيزه .. من  قناه  أون تي في*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*تساؤل  من أحد  ضيوف  أون  تي  في  ... هل  يمكن  تمصير  الجماعه ... بدلا  من  أن  تقوم  هي  بأخونه  مصر !!!!! *
* والأجابه  بالأيجاب  إذا  ألتزمت  الجماعه  بالمصارحه  بدلا  من  المصالحه *​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*تجمعات بمدينه  طنطا  ... وكر وفر  بين  قوات  الأمن  والمتظاهرين .. وألقاء  القبض علي  أتنين  من  جماعه الأخوان  الأرهابيين ... *
*قناه  أون  تي  في*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*تم  ألقاء  القبض  علي  أحد  المتظاهرين  بالمحله  الكبري  يوزع  أموال  علي  بعض المتظاهرين  ... وألقاء  القبض  علي  24 من  المتظاهرين ... قناه  أون  تي  في*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض علي أستاذ جامعي عضو برلماني سابق يقود أحد المظاهرات بمدينه المحله الكبري .. قناه أون تي في*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*"الداخلية" تدفع بثلاث سيارات أمن مركزى ومصفحة لـ"سيمون بوليفار"
الجمعة، 23 أغسطس 2013 - 13:29*
*بعد دعوات التى أطلقتها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بتنظيم مسيرات عقب صلاة الجمعة.


*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*"الإخوان" يهتفون فى الشرابية: *

*"الشعب والجيش والشرطة "إيد وسخة"

الجمعة، 23 أغسطس 2013 - 14:16
انطلقت منذ قليل مسيرة لأنصار جماعة الإخوان من أمام مسجد صهيب الرومى بمنطقة الشرابية، وذلك فى مسيرة تطوف شوارع المنطقة.


*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*اندلعت مشادات بلغت حد الاشتباك بالأيدي بين مصلين في مسجد الفردوس بالعاصمة السعودية الرياض.

كان خطيب الجمعة قد دعا بالاجتثاث على الرئيس الرئيس السوري بشار الأسد والفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي مما دفع المصلين إلى الاحتجاج على هذه اللهجة العدائية على المنابر ووصل بالمصلين إلى الاشتباك مع بعض مصلين أيدوا دعاء الإمام وقاموا بطردهم خارج المسجد.
صدي البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*خبير عسكري  :   أعمال "الإخوان" الإرهابية تتراجع بقوة بعد اعتقال قيادات الجماعة  ... صدي  البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*عاااجل الان من قرية دلجا ووصول قوات الجيش وصعود الاهالى بالاسلحة الان للتشابك مع القوات المسلحة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2013)

*انفجارات هائلة في مدينة رفح بشمال سيناء​*


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*تصريحات على لسان الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما قال فيها، إن أمريكا عليها أن تضع التكلفة في الاعتبار وهى تدرس كيفية التعامل مع سوريا ومصر.*

*وأضاف أنه يجب أن تتوخى أمريكا الحذر كي لا تبدو أنها تساعد على التصرفات التي تتعارض مع القيم الأمريكية*
*محيط*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*رفع عدد من المشاركين فى مظاهرات الإخوان اليوم أمام مسجد الاستقامة بميدان الجيزة الأوانى الفارغة، وقاموا بطرقها فى إشارة منهم لرفض حظر التجوال.

فيما ينتظر المتظاهرون بميدان الجيزة المسيرات القادمة من فيصل والهرم للتحرك إلى ميدان النهضة، وردد المشاركون "يسقط يسقط إعلام الإرهاب".
**

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*مسلحون يخطفون قبطيا من قرية الحبالصة بأسيوط ويطلبون فدية نصف مليون جنيه

الجمعة, 23 أغسطس 2013 14:09 *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يهتفون فى الشرابية: الشعب والجيش والشرطة إيد وسخة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*حزب النور يطالب بعدم المساس بمواد الهوية والشريعة في الدستور *

*




 *
*يونس مخيون رئيس حزب النور *​ 
*8/23/2013 1:57:00 PM*
*مصراوى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *حزب النور يطالب بعدم المساس بمواد الهوية والشريعة في الدستور *
> 
> *
> 
> ...



*سؤال لهذا المخيون: ماذا تقول الشريعة الإسلامية بقواعدها الفقهية فيما يفعله الأخوان المسلمون بالمساجد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2013)

*الشرطة تطلق الغاز المسيل للدموع لفض اشتباكات الأهالى والإخوان بطنطا*


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*مسيرات إخوانية تجوب شارع الهرم.. والمحال الكبرى تغلق أبوابها*


*الوطن* 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*قناه  الحياه  ... تم  القبض  علي  المئات  وقتل  24  من  أرهابي  سيناء*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سؤال لهذا المخيون: ماذا تقول الشريعة الإسلامية بقواعدها الفقهية فيما يفعله الأخوان المسلمون بالمساجد*


 
*هذا  المخبون  تعامي  عن  المشاهده ... لذا  فهو  أخرس  عن  الرد *​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*حبس  حسن  البرنس  15  يوما  علي  ذمه  التحقيقات ... ذلك  بعد  القبض  عليه  في  تظاهره  بمدينه  نصر  .. قناه  الحياه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض علي 8 أرهابيين بأسيوط لقاء محاولتهم قطع طريق ... قناه  الحياه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2013)

*أمن السويس يضبط قنبلة قبل تفجيرها بأحد الشوارع التجارية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يلقون الحجارة على شرفات منازل تهتف للسيسى بمدينة نصر*


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الإخوان وأهالي منطقة شبرا بعد هتافهم ضد الجيش و"السيسي" *
*الوطن*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*القوات المسلحة تعلن عن حصيلة العمليات العسكرية فى سيناء
8/23/2013 3:47 PM

مقتل 78 من العناصر التكفيرية وضبط 203 منهم 48 من جنسيات مختلفة
واكتشاف وتدمير 343 نفقا على الشريط الحدودى

المتحدث  العسكري  للقوات  المسلحه​*


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط 19 عاطلا متورطا فى اقتحام قسم شرطة "حوش عيسى" بالبحيرة
الجمعة, 23 أغسطس 2013 15:58
نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية بالبحيرة، فى ضبط عدد 19 من العناصر المتورطة فى اقتحام ديوان مركز شرطة حوش عيسى وسرقة محتوياته وإضرام النيران به، وبحوزتهم عدد من الأسلحة والأحراز المستولى عليها.
*
*الدستور*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط 19 عاطلا متورطا فى اقتحام قسم شرطة "حوش عيسى" بالبحيرة


الجمعة, 23 أغسطس 2013 15:58
نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية بالبحيرة، فى ضبط عدد 19 من العناصر المتورطة فى اقتحام ديوان مركز شرطة حوش عيسى وسرقة محتوياته وإضرام النيران به، وبحوزتهم عدد من الأسلحة والأحراز المستولى عليها.
الدستور​ 


*


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*تجمعات  قليله  بالمهندسيين لا  تتجاوز  المائتين  شخصا ... للقيام  بتظاهره  تأييدا  للمعزول ... والمرور  ينساب  بطريقه  عاديه .. قناه  الحياه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن وأعضاء الإخوان في مسيرة بالدقهلية
*
*



*

*08/23/2013 - 15:25*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*المصرية للاتصالات: عودة خدمات الاتصالات بشكل طبيعي بمحافظات الصعيد *
*الجمعة، 23 أغسطس 2013 04:02 م*

*محيط*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يرفعون علم القاعدة فى مسيرة ببورسعيد​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2013)

*الدكتور ناجح ابراهيم مؤسس الجماعه الاسلامية وعضو مجلس شورى الجماعه يتحدث عن الكنيسة والاقباط فى المرحلة الحاليه فيقول: على الحركات الإسلامية أن تتعلم من الكنيسة 
فرغم حريق 42 كنيسة دعا البابا أن يصلوا من أجل من حرقوا الكنائس، لذا لن تجد مسيحي يقوم بتخريب أو عنف........*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]b-tEOXdrkLg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2013)

*اعتدى عدد من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، على مقر المركز العربى للبحوث والدراسات بحى الدقى، والذى يرأسه الكاتب عبد الرحيم على، منذ قليل، أثناء مشاركتهم فى مسيرة للإخوان.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2013)

*أرسلت قيادة القوات المسلحة بالمنيا طائرتين عسكريتين تقلان عددا من الجنود لتدعيم القوات المتواجدة بمركز دير مواس بالمنيا، عقب الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين مجموعة من المسلحين الذين اعترضوا طريق المدرعات الحربية التابعة لقوات الجيش، أثناء توجهها لقرية دلجا التابعة للمركز وأطلقوا أعيرة نارية عليها، مما دفع القوات المتواجدة بالقرية إلى طلب زيادة أعداد الجنود لمواجهة المسلحين. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أغسطس 2013)

*شهدت النقابة العامة للمهندسين، صباح اليوم السبت، حالة من الطوارئ، خاصة بعد تهديد مجهولون بتفجيرها عن طريق إرسال رسائل الـsms على الهواتف المحمولة الخاصة بأعضاء مجلس النقابة إذا لم تتراجع حملة تمرد المهندسين عن سحب الثقة من مجلس النقابة الإخوانى والنقيب.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أغسطس 2013)

*مفتى الإخوان: الخروج على حكم مرسى حرام وعلى غيره حلال

مشكلة ان شغلانه المفتيين تجعل منهم يؤلفوا دين إسلامى على مزاجهم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أغسطس 2013)

*مجلس الوزراء يعدل ساعات الحظر ليبدأ من التاسعة ماعدا الجمعة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على نجل محمد البلتاجي داخل منزل ببني سويف.
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على داود خيرت الذراع اليمنى لمحمد الظواهري أثناء وجوده و3 أشقاء بشقة بمدينة نصر.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أغسطس 2013)

*الأمن يلقى القبض على القيادى الإخوانى أسامة ياسين بالقاهرة الجديدة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أغسطس 2013)

*الدستورية تؤجل القضايا المنظورة أمامها لحين إعداد الدستور الجديد​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 أغسطس 2013)

*b**صفوت حجازي: «انا مش اخوان ولم احرض على العنف«.. وائتلاف دعم الشرعية «المسئول»

* *




  صفوت حجازى 
* 
* وكالات  * 
* نشر: 28/8/2013 12:52 م – تحديث 28/8/2013 12:52 م *
*نفى  صفوت حجازى فى التحقيقات الى باشرتها نيابة الأزبكية برئاسة محمد  حته  كافة الاتهامات المنسوبة له، حول قيامه بالتحريض على ارتكاب أعمال  العنف  والشغب التي جرت على نطاق واسع في ميدان رمسيس فى شهر يوليو الماضي،  وما  تضمنته من محاولة اقتحام قسم شرطة الأزبكية واستهداف الضباط وأفراد  الشرطة  بأسلحة نارية وخرطوش وقطع الطريق أعلى كوبري السادس من أكتوبر.
وقال حجازى فى التحقيقات التى اشرف عليها المستشار وائل  حسين المحامي  العام الأول لنيابات شمال القاهرة الكلية انه كان متواجد  داخل الاعتصام  للدفاع عن قضيته وعودة الشرعية، واضاف انه لم يحرض على اى  اعمال شغب او  عنف.* *
والقى حجازى بالمسئولية الكاملة على الائتلاف الوطنى لدعم الشرعية، مشيرا إلى إن هذا الائتلاف هو الذى كان يحرض على المظاهرات.* *
وتنصل حجازى من جماعة الاخوان المسلمين مؤكدا أنه ليس عضوا  بها وأنكر  صلته بأعضاء أو قيادات التنظيم وقال إنه كان «يتقابل معهم عن  طريق  المصادفة».* *
وواجهت النيابة المتهم بتحريات الاجهزة الأمنية والتي  أشارت انه ارتكب  الجرائم والاتهامات المنسوبة اليه بالاضافة الى أقوال  المجني عليهم  والشهود، بالاضافة الى مواجهته بمقاطع الفيديو المصورة التى  يظهر فيها وهو  يحرض بصورة علانية ومباشرة على القتل والعنف واستخدام  السلاح والخطوات  التصعيدية في مواجهة القوات المسلحة والدولة في حال عدم  عودة محمد مرسي  للحكم، وغيرها من العبارات التحريضية.* *
وقال حجازي إن المعنى المقصود من وراء العبارات التي  استخدمها في  المقاطع المصورة محل الاتهام هو «معني مجازي لم يقصد به  استخدام العنف على  وجه الإطلاق، وأن كل ما نطق به من عبارات كان مقصودا  بها اللجوء إلى خيارات  في حدود السلمية مع عدم اللجوء إلى العنف».* *
ونسبت له النيابة تهم التحريض على القتل والشروع في القتل  تنفيذا لغرض  إرهابي والانضمام لعصابة مسلحة كان الإرهاب أحد وسائلها  لتنفيذ أغراضها،  والتحريض على حرق وإتلاف وتخريب منشآت عمومية، والتحريض  على مقاومة رجال  الشرطة، والتحريض على حمل أسلحة نارية وامرت النيابة  بحبسه 15 يوما على ذمة  التحقيقات.* *


التحرير*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 أغسطس 2013)

*ترحيل نجل الشاطر لسجن طرة لبدء التحقيق معه

كتب : أحمد عبداللطيف الأربعاء 28-08-2013 10:25 
طباعة*​

*22*
*






 سعد الشاطر 
صرح اللواء جمال عبد العال مدير مباحث العاصمة، بأنه ألقي القبض على نجل  خيرت الشاطر سعد لاتهامه بالتحريض على العنف ومقاومة السلطات في مظاهرات  رابعة والنهضة، وذلك من خلال تصريحاته على "فيسبوك"، وتبين من التحريات أنه  تواجد في اعتصام رابعة قبل فضه مرة واحدة وحث المتظاهرين على الاستمرار  والمطالبة بعودة المعزول والدفاع عن الشرعية، إضافة إلى تغريداته على  "تويتر". 
وأكد عبد العال أنه تم ترحيله من قسم شرطة مدينة نصر بعد تحرير المحضر إلى سجن طرة لبدء التحقيق معه. *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 أغسطس 2013)

*خلفًا لـ"آن باترسون" 

أمريكا ترشح "روبرت" سفيرًا جديدًا بمصر 




*​*

​**
بوابة الوفد - متابعات: منذ 2 ساعة 3 دقيقة 
أرسلت الخارجية الأمريكية برقية عاجلة إلى نظيرتها المصرية، أكدت خلالها انتهاء مهمة السفيرة الحالية بالقاهرة "آن باترسون".
وتضمنت البرقية ترشيح "دافيد روبرت" سفيراً جديداً للولايات المتحدة في مصر خلفاً لـ"باترسون".

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - أمريكا ترشح "روبرت" سفيرًا جديدًا بمصر ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 أغسطس 2013)

*بيان لجماعة الإخوان تنظيم مظاهرات الفراشة بمدينة أسيوط لإرباك الداخلية
2013-08-28 12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




35 






قال بيان إعلامى صادر عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، اليوم الأربعاء، إن  "الجماعة وأنصار الرئيس المعزول نظموا مساء الثلاثاء، مظاهرات منددة بحكم  العسكر على حد وصفهم، وأنهم استخدموا ما يُسمى بتظاهرات الفراشة، وهي عبارة  عن مظاهرة تبدأ في أحد الأماكن، وتنتقل إلى مكان آخر في وقت سريع وهكذا".

وتشكلت تظاهرات "الفراشة" في عدة أماكن بمدينة أسيوط، منها شارع النميس  وتقاطع تقسيم البترول، وحتى تقاطع شارع المحافظة، ومسجد خشبة وأبراج عثمان  بن عفان؛ للتنديد بحكم العسكر، والمطالبة بعودة الشرعية على حد قول البيان،  وجابت سيارات الداخلية الشوارع بشكل سريع، وفي حالة من الارتباك".

وقال البيان إن "الفكرة هي أحد الأفكار المبتكرة لكسر حظر التجوال، وفي نفس  الوقت تفادي العنف المفرط لقوات أمن الانقلاب في تعامله معهمط.

فيما نظم التحالف الوطني لدعم الشرعية، مساءالثلاثاء، مسيرة بالدراجات  البخارية والتوك توك والسيارات، في مدينة وقرى مدينة ديروط، للتنديد بعزل  مرسي والقبض علي قيادات الإخوان.




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أغسطس 2013)

*الخارجية: الصين أكدت وقوفها بجانب مصر فى أى مناقشات بمجلس الأمن*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 أغسطس 2013)

*العاشرة الإسرائيلية تكشف مكالمات "حجازي" وخاطفى جنود "رفح"

*
*8/28/2013   1:17 PM*

*



*


* كشفت القناة العاشرة الإسرائيلية، النقاب عن تسجيلات  لمفاوضات بين صفوت  حجازي ، أحد أنصار الاخوان ، وخاطفي جنود رفح ،للتنسيق  فيما بينهم لتفجير  بعض خطوط الغاز بعد إتمام مهمة الخطف .*

* وأكدت القناة أن حجازى كان مبعوث الرئاسة الدائم فى  شمال سيناء ،وكان يعقد  اجتماعات مع شيوخ قبائل الجهادية الإسلامية هناك فى  مدينة " بساطه "  للتنسيق معهم.*​

* الفجر الاليكترونية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أغسطس 2013)

*ثلاثة من العناصر الإرهابية تسيطر على سطح بنك الأهلى سوستيه بالمهندسين وتطلق النار بصورة عشوائية  *


[YOUTUBE]bsF4iZPbKhY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2013)

ضبط أخطر قناص وجهادى تكفيرى في العريش يستهدفان قوات الجيش والشرطة







ألقت أجهزة الأمن في شمال سيناء القبض علي اخطر قناص في مدينة العريش متورط في إطلاق النار علي أفراد الأمن من الجيش والشرطة عقب أحداث 3 يوليو الماضي .

كانت أجهزة الأمن قد قامت بحملة مداهمة صباح اليوم علي منزل خلف البنك الاهلي المصري فرع العريش ويدعي احمد .خ بعد تلقي معلومات تفيد قيامه باستخدام بندقية قناصة .ويقف وراء استهداف افراد الجيش والشرطة بمقر الننيابة العسكرية والبنك الاهلي المصري وقسم ثان العريش.

و القت أجهزة الأمن القبض علي جهادي تكفيري متورط في أحداث مبني الحماية المدنية بالعريش.


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2013)

ضبط سيدة تنتمى للإخوان بعثت برسائل تهديد لمساعد مدير أمن الجيزة احتجاجا على عزل مرسى


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2013)

حبس زوج شقيقة "البلتاجى" و4 آخرين 15 يوما







أمر المستشار محمد صلاح عبد المجيد، رئيس نيابة شرق الإسكندرية، حبس زوج شقيقة البلتاجى و4 آخرين 15 يوما على 

ذمة التحقيقات بتهمة التمويل والتحريض ضد الجيش والشرطة، والانتماء الى جماعة تدعوا للعنف.


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2013)

تبادل إطلاق النار بين الجيش ومسلحين بمحيط ش البطل أحمد عبد العزبز


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2013)

اليوم السابع : الشرطة تهيب بالمواطنين عدم الخروج الى الشرفات في محيط جامعة الدول العربية والبطل أحمد عبد العزيزر حفاظا على سلامتهم حيث ان المسلحين يقومون باطلاق النار بشكل عشوائى


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2013)

عاجل / قوات الجيش تلقي القبض علي العناصر المسلحة بمحيط البطل أحمد عبدالعزيز.. والهتاف الان " الجزيرة فين الارهاب اهوه" و"مش هنسيبه"


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2013)

قوات الأمن تلقي القبض على أحد المسلحين المحتجزين داخل مبنى بالمهندسين وسط هتافات الأهالي "مش هنسيبه"


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2013)

قوات الأمن تنجح في إخراج أحد المسلحين المحتجزين داخل مبنى المهندسين بعد إنقاذة من أيدي المواطنين وتدخله مدرعة الشرطة


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2013)

المواطنون يطالبون بقتل الشخص المسلح الذي أطلق الرصاص من بناية بالمهندسين ، والجيش يجد صعوبة في نقل هذا الشخص إلى خارج البناية بسبب تكدس الأهالي

اليوم السابع


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2013)

إحالة أحمد ماهر لنيابة أمن الدولة

#بوابة_الوفد


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2013)

محمد شهاب من المهندسين: تم اطلاق النار بالسلاح الآلي بطريقة كبيرة جدا جدا وحالة شديدة من الرعب في شارع جامعة الدول الان بعد القبض علي القناص ومحاولة تهربية من مسلحين


الموجز


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2013)

المرشد يشكو من تفتيش وجباته
.. ويطالب بمحام من مكتب "العوا"

#بوابة_الوفد


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أغسطس 2013)

*وضع علامات على متاجر اقباط بالمنيا لاستهدافها من قبل الاسلاميين - المنيا سملوط *


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2013)

الأهالي يمنعون حرق كنيسة في دير مواس 

نجح أهالى قرية "تانوف" بمركز ديرمواس فى المنيا، وقوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين كنيسة "مار مرقص" فى صد محاولة أنصار الإخوان لاقتحام الكنيسة وإشعال النيران بها. 
قال شهود عيان، إن أنصار الإخوان نظموا مسيرة من أحد المساجد جابت شوارع القرية وبحوزتهم بعض الأسلحة النارية والعصى حتى وصلت بالقرب من الكنيسة، مما دفع شيوخ المسلمين والأهالى للتصدى لهم ومنعهم من الاعتداء عليها.

اليوم السابع


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2013)

أبوحامد: البلتاجي هو من قتل ابنته أسماء


#بوابة_الوفد


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2013)

حبس نجل الشاطر 15 يومًا على ذمة التحقيق

#بوابة_الوفد


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2013)

حبس نجل الشاطر 15 يومًا على ذمة التحقيق

#بوابة_الوفد


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2013)

في تسجيل مصور بثته الجزيرة
البلتاجي: رابعة أصبحت رمزًا يعرفه العالم

#بوابة_الوفد


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2013)

وعد اليوم: ثق أني أرى دموعك وسيأتي اليوم لأمسحها...وأزيل من الذكريات غصتها...وأحول الأحزان ضحكات من القلب وأفراحاً لا ينطق بها...


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على  محمد البلتاجى القيادى  الاخونى  وتم ضبط  خالد  الازهرى  بترسا بمحافظة  الجيزة*





*صفحة الشرطة المصرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أغسطس 2013)

*بيان صادر من الجمعية الشرعية بعزبة المرح للعاملين بالكتاب والسنة المحمدية. والتابع لها عزبة الدباحين وعزبة سليم باشا وعزبة عذاقة وعزبة محفوظ وعزبة محمد عبدالله وقرية ادمو ..
تنبيه هام وعاجل:-
علي المسيحين الموجودين بالقرب من الكنائس سرعة الاستعداد وترك المكان لانه سيتم انفجار الكنائس بمواد شديدة الانفجار وهذا التنبيه يخص كل من :-
1- قرية ادمو 
2- عزبة اسحاق غطاس 
3- عزبة عاصم 
4- عزبة المرح 
5- عزبة هندي 
 وهذا لحين تطبيق الشريعة بأذن الله .

هذا ما جاء ببيان الجمعية الإرهابية*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2013)

..قوات الامن تحاصر العريان في مكان إختباءه بالجيزة


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2013)

قرار من وزارة الاستثمار بإغلاق قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أغسطس 2013)

*تصدت قوات البحرية المصرية بساحل مدينة رفح، اليوم الخميس، لمحاولة تسلل 11 مركب صيد فلسطيني قادمة من ساحل بحر قطاع غزة باتجاة المياة الإقليمية المصرية تجاة ساحل بحر مدينة رفح المصرية. وأطلقت اللنشات البحرية المصرية الرصاص من رشاشات المراكب الحربية باتجاة المراكب الفلسطينية لمنع دخولها إلى المياة الإقليمية المصرية. وأكد مصدر أمني أن معلومات وردت للأجهزة الأمنية بسيناء أن الجماعات الجهادية كانت تنتظر دعما كبيرا من قطاع غزة يتضمن أسلحة وذخائر وعناصر أرهابية تتسلل إلى سيناء عبر الأنفاق والبحر الحدودي. ونظرا لتشديد الخناق علي الانفاق فسيكون تدفق العناصر المسلحة عبر البحر الحدودي، بينما نجحت القوات البحرية في منع أي تسلل لمراكب فلسطينية قادمة من غزة. وسبق أن أصدرت أجهزة الأمن منع الصيد أمام سواحل بحر مدن العريش ورفح والشيخ زويد لمنع محاولات تسلل مسلحين، تم على اثره تعزيز منطقة ساحل البحر الحدودي بين مصر وغزة بلنشات بحرية سريعة مزودة بأسلحة خفيفة لمكافحة التسلل عبر البحر. - *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*استشهد أمين شرطة من قوات نقطة شرطة موقف جراج النزهة، صباح اليوم الجمعة، برصاص مجهولين اقتحموا النقطة وأطلقوا النيران على القوات المكلفة بتأمين الجراج، كما لقى مواطن مصرعه أثناء تواجده فى الجراج بطلقة نارية.*


----------



## grges monir (30 أغسطس 2013)

بداية غير مبشرة للخير من الاخوان


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أغسطس 2013)

*هما فين الاخوان انا مش شايف ايتها جماهيرة عريضة فى الشوارع
*


----------



## grges monir (30 أغسطس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هما فين الاخوان انا مش شايف ايتها جماهيرة عريضة فى الشوارع
> *


صفحة  الحرية والعدالة بتقولك الملايين يحتشدون ف الشوارع  فىجمعة كسر الانقلاب هههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2013)

المئات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، يتظاهرون أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم، ضمن فعاليات «جمعة الحسم»
عدسة |طارق الفرماوي


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2013)

عاجل| الحياة: مصرع مواطن وإصابة 17 في اشتباكات بين الأهالي و #الإخوان في بورسعيد

الموجز


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2013)

أهالى العباسية يلقون القبض على عناصر إخوانية للاشتباه فى حملهم أسلحة


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2013)

#اليوم_السابع | العثور على قنبلة بجوار مكتبة خالد بن الوليد بميدان الكيت كات






عثرت أجهزة الأمن بالجيزة على صندوق يحوى قنبلة بجوار مكتبة خالد بن الواليد بميدان الكيت كات بإمبابة، فوصلت سيارة المفرقعات للتعامل مع القنبلة.

علي الفور فرضت الأجهزة الأمنية بالجيزة طوقاً أمنياً في محيط المكتبة والميدان بأكمله لمنع مرور المواطنين، كما وصل عدد من قيادات مديرية امن الجيزة لمكان الحادث للوقوف علي آخر ما وصل إليه رجال المفرقعات.

وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل..........


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار الإخوان يطلقون أعيرة نارية ويحطمون 6 سيارات أمام مسجد ببورسعيد​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين الإخوان وأهالى الجيزة أمام مسجد الاستقامة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*أعضاء أحرار (حازمون) يغادرون ميدان سفنكس ويتحركون بمسيرة فى اتجاه الكيت كات*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*كر وفر بين الأهالى وأعضاء الإخوان بشوارع طنطا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*عثر أحد المواطنين على عدد 6 قذيفة آر بى جى داخل مسجد الفتح بمركز مغاغة *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*الأهالى يطاردون أعضاء أحرار بشارع وادى النيل.. وتراشق بالحجارة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين الإخوان والأهالى أعلى كوبرى الجيزة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*وصول 5 مدرعات جيش لسيدى جابر للفصل بين الإخوان والأهالى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*أنصار الإخوان يقطعون طريق ميدان روكسى ويغيرون وجهتهم من الاتحادية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بالمولوتوف والحجارة بين الإخوان وأهالى الجيزة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*كر وفر بين الأهالى والإخوان المسلمين على كوبرى استانلى بالإسكندرية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*متظاهرى مدينة نصر يعتدون على فريق عمل قناة اون تى فى وفقد الاتصال بهم بعد سرقة المعدات والكاميرات وتحطيم السيارة الخاصة بالقناة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*وزارة الصحة: 3 وفيات و36 مصاباً حصيلة اشتباكات مظاهرات الإخوان اليوم حتى الآن*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*أنباء عن سقوط قتيلين فى اشتباكات أعضاء أحرار والأهالى بشارع 26 يوليو*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*الإخوان يحطمون نقطة شرطة بمنطقة روكسى وينطلقون بمسيرة للاتحادية"*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين الأهالى والإخوان أعلى كوبرى الجيزة*​


----------



## grges monir (30 أغسطس 2013)

اتجاة الاخوان للعنف دليل على انهيارهم وفشلهم فى الحشد


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

*نظم إخوان قرية دلجا التابعة لمركز دير  مواس مسيرة  بـ"الحمير" عقب  صلاة الجمعة، حيث قام المتظاهرون بامتطاء  الحمير والسير  بها فى الشوارع  وسط المسيرة، مرددين هتافات معادية للجيش  والشرطة.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*أهالى الجيزة ينجحون فى تفريق الإخوان ويجبرونهم للاتجاه للنهضة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*الأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز لمنع وصول مسيرة الإخوان لميدان مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط نجل القيادى الإخوانى سعد عمارة بدمياط *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*5 مدرعات جيش تؤمن مبنى محافظة الشرقية مع قوات الشرطة*​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أغسطس 2013)

*اهى قلبت اشتباكات

وطالما قلبت اشتابكات يبقى الاعداد هزيلة لان الحشود الضخمة الامن بيفشل فى التعامل معاها
*


----------



## grges monir (30 أغسطس 2013)

*تحالف دعم الشرعية يعلن نجاح فعاليات تظاهر اليوم:big4::big4:*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أغسطس 2013)

*يا خرابى يعنى الانقلاب خلص على كدا مرسى فى طريقه للاتحادية 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ضبط 8 بتهمة إثارة الشغب بمظاهرات الإخوان بدمياط الجديدة بينهم روسى​*


----------



## أَمَة (30 أغسطس 2013)

حتى روسيا صابها الداء.

هو روسي روسي؟ والا مصري بجنسية روسية؟


----------



## grges monir (30 أغسطس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يا خرابى يعنى الانقلاب خلص على كدا مرسى فى طريقه للاتحادية
> *


اة اتحادية ليمان طرة مع اعضاء جماعتة ههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*إطلاق نار على قوات الأمن بالعريش دون وقوع إصابات*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*إطلاق أعيرة لتحذير الإخوان بجامعة الدول ومطاردتهم بالشوارع الجانبية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض على القيادى الإخوانى صبحى صالح بفيلا غرب الإسكندرية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*وﻗﻒ ﺑﺚ ﻗﻨﺎة اﻟﺤﺎﻓﻆ وإﻟﻐﺎء ﺗﺮاﺧﻴﺼﻬﺎ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية القبض على القيادى الإخوانى سعد الحسينى، محافظ كفر الشيخ السابق، أثناء اختبائه فى منطقة التجمع الخامس*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*تراشق بالحجارة بين الأهالي والإخوان أمام القائد إبراهيم




الجمعة, 06 سبتمبر 2013 13:15






أ ش أ
وقعت اشتباكات بين الأهالي وعدد من أعضاء جماعة اﻹخوان المسلمين بمحيط مسجد  القائد إبراهيم باﻹسكندرية عقب صلاة الجمعة مباشرة؛ تراشق فيها الطرفان  بالحجارة ، مما أدى إلى إصابة عدد من الطرفين.
وكان عشرات من أنصار جماعة اﻹخوان المسلمين حاولوا التجمع بالقرب من محيط  مسجد القائد إبراهيم ، غير أنه جرى تراشق بالحجارة مع الأهالى ، مما أدى  إلى وقوع عدد من المصابين ، فيما احتجز اﻷهالي عددا ممن حسبوهم على الجماعة  لحين تسليمهم للقوات اﻷمنية.

الدستور*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*



مسيرة أنصار الإخوان تجوب شوارع الشرابية .. شاهد بما يهتفون ؟!* 
​ 
*انطلاق مسيرة من أمام مسجد صهيب الرومى تجوب شوارع الشرابية 

* *  الجمعة، 6 سبتمبر  2013 - 13:30*
*





                             مسيرة للاخوان* 
*كتب عامر مصطفى *​ *

 
انطلقت منذ قليل مسيرة من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من  أمام  مسجد صهيب الرومى تجوب شوارع منطقة الشرابية فى جمعه "الشعب يحمى  ثورته".

حيث انطلق المتظاهرون مرددين هتافات "إسلامية إسلامية". 

كما حملوا لافتات تحمل شعار رابعة العدوية.* *

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*بعد أن فقدت الولايات المتحدة التركيز على مصر...
واشنطن بوست: مصر تحتاج "طلقة تحذير" مثل سوريا


الجمعة, 06 سبتمبر 2013 11:41




*​*أوباما​**
كتبت - نورهان مجدي

**ذكرت  صحيفةWASHINGTON POST الأمريكية في افتتاحيتها – عبر موقعها الإلكتروني –  اليوم الجمعة، أن الجدل حول الوضع في سوريا حجب قرار حاسم آخر حول سياسة  الشرق الأوسط والذي من المفترض أن يتخذه قريبًا الرئيس الأمريكي باراك  أوباما والكونجرس حول مواصلة دعم الحكومة المصرية.
ولفتت الصحيفة، إلى أن ما يحدث بالشرق الأوسط يفقد الولايات المتحدة التركيز على مصر.
وأضافت، أن البيت الأبيض صرح لها بأن أوباما لم يتخذ قرار آخير بتعليق أو قطع المساعدات لمصر.
وتابعت: "ظلت إدارة أوباما تضغط على  الحكومة المصرية للتصالح مع الإسلاميين، والإفراج عن محمد مرسي والسجناء  السياسيين وإجراء تحول ديمقراطي حقيقي".
"إن الوسيلة الوحيدة لممارسة النفوذ الأمريكي هو تعليق برامج المساعدات لمصر حتى استعادة الديمقراطية"، حسب ما ذكرت الصحيفة.
واختتمت قائلة: "ليس فقط سوريا ولكن أيضًا مصر تتطلب طلقة تحذير، ينبغي أن يأخذها الرئيس أوباما في الاعتبار قبل فوات الأوان".
*المصدر:
الدستور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الأهالي والإخوان بشارع سعيد بطنطا وتحطيم للأكشاك وواجهات محال تجارية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*أهالى "سيدى بشر" بالإسكندرية يقذفون مسيرة الإخوان بالطماطم والبيض*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الإخوان والأهالى بمركز "أبو كبير" بالشرقية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*تراشق بالحجارة بين الأهالى وأنصار "الإخوان" بمسيرة المعادى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*مشادات بين أهالى الشرابية و أنصار الإخوان بمسيرة "صهيب الرومى"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يحاولون اقتحام قسم الرمل بالإسكندرية وسماع دوى طلقات رصاص*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*تصاعد الاشتباكات فى كفر البطيخ بمحافظة دمياط بين الاهالى وجماعة الاخوان وسقوط قتيلين حتى الان مع عشرات المصابين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*نائب رئيس هيئة الإسعاف: سقوط قتيل فى اشتباكات الأسكندرية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تصاعد الاشتباكات فى كفر البطيخ بمحافظة دمياط بين الاهالى وجماعة الاخوان وسقوط قتيلين حتى الان مع عشرات المصابين*



*مدير امن دمياط ينفى سقوط قتلى فى كفر البطيخ*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

كان في تكسير محلات علي كونيش اسكندريه بين خالد ابن الوليد وخمسه واربعين 
انا كنت هناك من شويه وفي الطريق دلوقتي راجع


----------



## grges monir (6 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> كان في تكسير محلات علي كونيش اسكندريه بين خالد ابن الوليد وخمسه واربعين
> انا كنت هناك من شويه وفي الطريق دلوقتي راجع


انت بتصيف ولا اية 
ياروقانك
متقوليش شغل
اسكندرية برضة الشغل فيها مصيف ههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لا يبني صدقني مشوار انا رايح الضهر وقعدت ساعه واحده واديني راجع


----------



## grges monir (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انفجار قنبلة داخل قسم شرطة #بولاق_الدكرور دون وقوع ضحايا


----------



## أَمَة (7 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> انفجار قنبلة داخل قسم شرطة #بولاق_الدكرور دون وقوع ضحايا


 
الشكر للرب.


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*استشهاد ضابط وصف ضابط فى انفجار عبوة ناسفة بالشيخ زويد *


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*حركة تمرد: اعتداء باطلاق النيران من سلاح آلي على محمود بدر المتحدث الرسمي باسم حركة تمرد وسرقة السيارة التي كانت تقله على طريق شبين القناطر والاستيلاء على أوراق لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور .. ونؤكد أن الزميل محمود بدر بخير ولم تتم إصابته والحمد لله*


----------



## grges monir (9 سبتمبر 2013)

بدات عمليات التعرض لرموز وشخصيات  من ثورة 30 يونيو


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مواجهه مرسي العياط بتسجيلات صوتيه من تليفونه الخاص الثريا مع ايمن الظواهري رئيس تنظيم القاعده يحثه فيها علي استعجال توريد مقاتلين الي سيناء و يتعهد له بتسهيل مرور السلاح من الانفاق بين مصر و غزه و عندما سمع هذه التسجيلات انهار و امتنع عن الكلام او الرد علي المحقق*


 
منين الكلام ده أستاذ صوت ؟

برجاء المصدر إن توفر


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> منين الكلام ده أستاذ صوت ؟
> 
> برجاء المصدر إن توفر



*من الواضح انه خبر كاذب لانه لا يوجد إلا على مواقع الفيس .... وسأقوم بحذفه *


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *من الواضح انه خبر كاذب لانه لا يوجد إلا على مواقع الفيس .... وسأقوم بحذفه *


 
أفضل من ذلك أستاذنا صوت صارخ 

 التثبت من الخبر قبل نشره او حتى ذكر المصدر 

حتى تكون العهدة عليه


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أفضل من ذلك أستاذنا صوت صارخ
> 
> التثبت من الخبر قبل نشره او حتى ذكر المصدر
> 
> حتى تكون العهدة عليه



*حاضر .......المشكلة أنه إسلاميا يجوز الكذب فى ثلاث ...... ولذا صار الكذب شيمه المجتمع المصرى ..... فالجميع يكذبون بمباركة دينية  *


----------



## grges monir (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بدء قيام قوات الجيش والشرطة باقتحام كرداسة وتمشيطها بحثا عن العناصر الاجرامية المطلوبة


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*أصابة 10 جنود أمن مركزى فى انفجار عبوة ناسفة بحافلة برفح*​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 أكتوبر 2013)

يفك من التثبيت


----------

